# Pokémon Anime



## Bringer (Jun 25, 2012)

What is your opinion on it. Personally best wishes has been disappointing just like the Unova region. I mean compared to the previous seasons its just one big bore. Lets see.

*Kanto/First series*

The thing that started it all. Ash begins his journey. We introduced to the world of Pokemon. We see Misty and Brock. Ash journeys to get all 8 badges and enter the pokemon league to become a pokemon master. A group of Team rocket members who are in every episode tries to steal Ash pikachu and occasionally other peoples pokemon. This series was the best. Though to be fair it was because it was the thing that started it all. And it was before pokemon started getting more kid friendly and cheesy then it is currently. Though we must admit one flaw about Pokemon in general is it is to repetitive. As we all know Ash lost the pokemon league.


*Orange Islands/Second series[Can fall under with the first series despite being in a different location]*

Basically after Kanto this is where Ash goes. I will be honest. I did not enjoy the orange island series. It was a bit boring. And Brock was temporarily replaced with a boring character named Tracey. The only thing that kept this series fresh was the new area,and adventure. The pokemon was pretty much the same. Though im sure everyone else had a different opinion on this.

*Johto/third series[Can fall under first series as well despite being a different region*

When Pokemon became on top again. The reason I say that because not only did Brock return,we had a whole new region,a new adventure. But also we have brand new pokemon. There is not much to say. This series was just awesome.


*Hoenn/fourth series[Can be called a whole new second series]*

Similar to the Johto series. New pokemon,adventure,region. But not only that new bad guys. Though sadly Misty was not in this series but was replaced with a newb character named May. Although we all know Misty was the best heroine,May was not that bad. She brought a different twist to the series with pokemon contest. And grew up to become a great trainer. She honestly kept the series fresh. Though during this series which people thought was okay the show died down a bit. But same ending. Ash does not win the Pokemon league. And May looses the grand festival. No happy ending and a set up for a next series.


*Back to Kanto/fifth series[Can fall under second series.]*

Ash loosing again[What a horrible trainer] hears something called the battle frontier[Probably thinking "Damn I suck. I should try something new."] We keep the same characters. But are met with an old environment and old pokemon. Though this series was not horrible. I enjoyed it. May entered contests and Ash tried something new. And in the end May lost the grand festival but I believe in the end Ash wins he battle frontier after his third try I believe[Finally he does something with his life.] But declines becoming a battle frontier. May says her good bye and goes to enter contest in the hoenn region. 


*Sinnoh/sixth series[Can be counted as a third series.]*

Unlike the others this series is much shorter I believe. And also this series received a lot of undeserved hate. Anyway same system. New pokemon,region,rival,heroine. We meet a new newb named Dawn who looks like she is confused about her environment[What is she dressed for?] Unlike May she actually knows what she wants to be from the start. We meet Paul a interesting new rival in my opinion. And brock is back as well. Well not much I can say. Ash was not even supposed to be in sinnoh if it was not for Gary Electivire. Same formula except Ash could have won the league if it was not for that guy with the darkrai[COME ON! I mean really. They let a darkrai in there!] This series was one of my favorites honestly. In the end Ash looses as expected. Dawn and Brock get there happy ending. Ash on the other hand is still not done achieving his dream[Times like this I wish the Ash is in a coma theory is real. Or they would make Pokemon more darker.]


*Unova/seventh series[Can be addressed as a 4th series.]*


No more Brock,Misty,May,Dawn. There all gone and Ash is starting fresh. Unova a brand new region. This series gets well deserved hate. Ash has been completely stupefied. His new rival in unlikable. The new region and pokemon is quite unappealing to me. Iris is a character iv come to hate. And Cilan is very annoying and deserves to die a painful death. And the series has entered a whole new level of kid friendly,cheesy,and idiotic. This is the series where pokemon completely died to me. Though that is just my opinion. Though are the bright side at least Team rocket is more serious now and gets shit done.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Saturday (Jun 25, 2012)

After Johto I lost my interest in it. I still watch some of the gym battles on youtube though because some of them are actually pretty cool.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 25, 2012)

Personally, i didn't like the 1. gen, i don't know why but i didn't. Hoenn, Johto, Sinnoh and Unova are awesome. I don't get why are people complaining about Unova. It has an awesome story, awesome Pokemons. And characters had to be different. Imagine if they stuck Ash with Brock and Misty to the end. It would be boring.


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 25, 2012)

I've never liked the pokemon anime all that much TBH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm currently watching from the very beginning. Every episode I think to myself:

God I wish this was about Red instead


----------



## Bringer (Jun 25, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I'm currently watching from the very beginning. Every episode I think to myself:
> 
> God I wish this was about Red instead






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 25, 2012)

MOOOOOOOOOOAR

That Blue/Gary panel gets me every time


----------



## Bringer (Jun 25, 2012)

anyway Dawn is confirmed to make a long appearance in Pokemon rival destinies continued. 

So far she is confirmed to be in 4 episodes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 25, 2012)

Watched all series(not all episodes, there's over 700...), enjoyed them all.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2012)

Stopped watching consistently early Sinnoh. Stopped watching period mid-Sinnoh.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 25, 2012)

Even with all the hate it gets, I liked all seasons, even the newest one. I always find myself enjoying it, no matter how much it gets milked out. Of course; nothing can get close to that feeling the first seasons gave me(Hoenn counted, Battle Frontier didn't gave me feels), but I still like it and if they wouldn't air it here on such idiotic times, I'd still be watching it die hard. 

Due to those stupid timetables, I had to stop around Sinnoh, I didn't really like Battle Frontier so I didn't really follow it, but I did follow Sinnoh for a while. Dang, I _really_ miss watching the anime.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 25, 2012)

If it's on TV I'll watch it but no way dl the show. Too many episodes. The plot has always been the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bioness (Jun 25, 2012)

All I hear from the OP is nostalgic bullshit whining.

You like the older series better because you were a kid when you saw it, the newer series has much better quality of animation, battles, and story plot, but since it doesn't include Misty, Brock, and the "original" 150 Pokemon you call it shit.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 25, 2012)

Sinnoh Saga ftw

Animation quality amped up, it was plot-driven right from the start, good reoccurring villains & rivals, and Ash got to show how far he'd come as trainer in the end.



BringerOfChaos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



If we wanna go by achievements, Ash actually has a-lot more going for him than Red at this point


----------



## Bringer (Jun 26, 2012)

Bioness said:


> All I hear from the OP is nostalgic bullshit whining.
> 
> *You like the older series better because you were a kid when you saw it*, the newer series has much better quality of animation, battles, and story plot, but since it doesn't include Misty, Brock, and the "original" 150 Pokemon you call it shit.



I was born 1999 June 6...............

I don't think I was even born when it came out 

And as you can see I liked all the series except Orange Island and Unova. Read the OP.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 26, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I was born 1999 June 6...............
> 
> I don't think I was even born when it came out
> 
> And as you can see I liked all the series except Orange Island and Unova. Read the OP.



I did read.


> This series was the best. Though to be fair it was because it was the thing that started it all.



Also jesus christ you make me feel old...that means you were what 11 when you joined?


----------



## Bringer (Jun 26, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I did read.
> 
> 
> Also jesus christ you make me feel old...that means you were what 11 when you joined?



When I was young my older siblings had the game and a shit load of pokemon cards. And there were repeats on the TV. So when I was around 4 or 5[I would say around 2004] I was a fan. How ever not die hard and my knowledge was limited. 

When it came to me and the anime all I could watch was repeats and catch a few episodes of advanced once and a while. Until I was 10[2009] and I had a laptop. And I literally watched all the series in the span of 3 months. I watched every single episode. As good of a show it was...trust me it was very repetitive and that made it hard to watch.

So by then I had full knowledge on the pokemon anime. Then came diamond and pearl a series I loved. I never missed a episode and if I did I would go on youtube and watch it. I was a anime fanboy. And I eventually got the game pearl. In the gap between diamond and pearl and black and white[I was 12] I again re watched the whole series. This was because when I was 10 I was not as logical as I was then so I re watched it to get the full grasp of the series.


Then came black and white. I watched up until episode 6 and I could not take anymore. It was truly terrible. I quit the anime forever.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 26, 2012)

What no fuck the Pokemon series, I'm talking about you being 13 on this forum. What the fuck, don't you have parents?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2012)

The animation was so much better in the older series.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 26, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> When I was young my older siblings had the game and a shit load of pokemon cards. And there were repeats on the TV. So when I was around 4 or 5[I would say around 2004] I was a fan. How ever not die hard and my knowledge was limited.
> 
> When it came to me and the anime all I could watch was repeats and catch a few episodes of advanced once and a while. Until I was 10[2009] and I had a laptop. And I literally watched all the series in the span of 3 months. I watched every single episode. As good of a show it was...trust me it was very repetitive and that made it hard to watch.
> 
> ...



Black and White is far from horrible. As Bioness said, it has great Animation, awesome story, awesome characters. I liked it more then first gen. But of course everyone has they're opinion.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 26, 2012)

I think I stopped watching at the end of Johto, when Ash _finally_ beat Gary at the Silver conference, maybe for a few episodes after. Scratch that, I stopped shortly after the beginning of Diamond and Pearl, when he got his ass whipped by Paul... _a fucking rookie trainer_. 

Frankly, the series topped out at the Orange Islands for me; the series just came off the bitchin' Mewtwo Strikes Back (and the also pretty good Power of One), his lackluster showing at Indigo League, and even though he _ditched Pidgeot and Butterfree_ (two of his most loyal), Ash more or less acted like he knew what the hell he was doing going through the Orange Crew. That final match against Drake was quite simply amazing, I didn't often get that same enjoyment form other fights in the series.

I just couldn't take another round of Ash trading off/releasing his  mightiest Pok?mon, only to act like a complete newbie in every new  region. I still watched the movies, though every time, I wished I'd  skipped them (though I still keep watching them).


----------



## Bringer (Jun 26, 2012)

Bioness said:


> What no fuck the Pokemon series, I'm talking about you being 13 on this forum. What the fuck, don't you have parents?



Ah yes I was 11 when I joined the forum. When I started I was obnoxious and hated for my behavior and my opinions and my bad grammar. I was negged so much[....the OBD...a horrid time] Then I matured a lot[In the KC and OOC lounge] and made lots of edit threads and fixed my grammar and my rep went up and I was more..tolerable.

Yes I have parents. And so what if im 13? I am perfectly capable of being on a Forum filled with people way older. I can guarantee you im not the only 13 year old here. Besides the only sections I visit is

NB[Occasionally]
KL[Sometimes]
KT[Sometimes]
KT[Konoha theater. I spend a lot of time there.]
KC[Occasionally]
Pokemon[I recently have been visiting every day]
OBD[Rarely]
OOC[Most of the time]
RP[Most of the time]
Konoha Court[Once every 4 days or so]
Legend of Korra section[Recently been visiting every day]

So I don't see whats the problem.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2012)

I stopped watching after Johto because I just didn't really care to watch it anymore, though I heard details about characters and the plot and whatnot from other seasons from other people.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 26, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Paul... _a fucking rookie trainer_.


Nah, that's Trip in the newest series lol 

We found out a bit later into D&P that Paul had been through the Kanto, Johto, and Hoenn regions just like had Ash at the time.


That rivalry actually made for some pretty cool battles too...


----------



## Gene (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, Unova is awesome. Watched it from start to finish (season 1) and I loved it. Keep in mind that it's still Pokemon and it still sticks to certain tropes and what not, but for me it felt like a true and refreshing restart.

Team Rocket is no longer recurring characters and when they do appear they're serious characters, Satoshi is catching more than 5 Pokemon in his team (finally), the majority of filler episodes are genuinely enjoyable and decently written. Iris and Dent aren't the most memorable supporting cast but they do a decent job (hearing Aoi Yuuki and Miyano Mamoru helps). 

The eighth gym battle just aired and I'm really looking forward to season 2 with Hikari and Shirona returning and the Pokemon World Tournament arc.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2012)

World Tournament arc? Is that what I think it is?


----------



## Gene (Jun 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> World Tournament arc? Is that what I think it is?


Nobody knows the exact details yet because it was just revealed through a promotional trailer of season 2 (which just started airing), but basically it looks like it's a World Tournament where even Champions and the Elite 4 can participate. Shirona has been confirmed to be participating along with a Unova Elite 4 trainer.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2012)

Oshi-, if they use this as an opportunity to bring back rivals, companions, and characters from old seasons to partake in a big battle royale then I'm tuning in. I'd even watch all of Unova to catch-up for that.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 26, 2012)

^Well, we know that Dawn is coming back 

And if the intro theme isn't a complete tease, then Ash's older Pokemon will be joining in as well


----------



## Gene (Jun 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oshi-, if they use this as an opportunity to  bring back rivals, companions, and characters from old seasons to  partake in a big battle royale then I'm tuning in. I'd even watch all of  Unova to catch-up for that.


Yeah, I'm excited because it definitely has potential. Season 1 has been  making good use of the Unova recurring characters at the very least, and I'm hoping the writers won't be afraid to grab recurring characters from past sagas. Would especially love to see Shinji make a return.

Season 2 promo:


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2012)

Ritchie vs. Ash round 2 GO!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2012)

Even though I still watch pokemon to this day (just finished watching Ash's 8th Gym Battle), I have to say my breaking point was watching seeing Ash have a Renaissance of sorts in the Sinnoh League. 

For the first time in ages he finally used pokemon outside the region he was currently in (i.e. Access pokemon from Oak's Lab) so, he had a full arsenal available to him for the Sinnoh tournament and everything was going fine until we got trolled by that mysterious trainer and his Legendary Darkrai. It wasn't just the fact that the guy had a Darkrai and was demolishing his competition, but after Ash managed to take it down, the guy casually brings out a Latios like it's the most common pokemon in the world. That's when I realized the series wanted to epically troll me. 

Sure, he made it to the final 4 for the first time in the series, but his run had the makings of a championship battle. At the very least, have him face that Trollish trainer in the final round.


----------



## Gene (Jun 26, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Even though I still watch pokemon to this day (just finished watching Ash's 8th Gym Battle), I have to say my breaking point was watching seeing Ash have a Renaissance of sorts in the Sinnoh League.
> 
> For the first time in ages he finally used pokemon outside the region he was currently in (i.e. Access pokemon from Oak's Lab) so, he had a full arsenal available to him for the Sinnoh tournament and everything was going fine until we got trolled by that mysterious trainer and his Legendary Darkrai. It wasn't just the fact that the guy had a Darkrai and was demolishing his competition, but after Ash managed to take it down, the guy casually brings out a Latios like it's the most common pokemon in the world. That's when I realized the series wanted to epically troll me.
> 
> Sure, he made it to the final 4 for the first time in the series, but his run had the makings of a championship battle. At the very least, have him face that Trollish trainer in the final round.


oh lawd I remember that. I have never been trolled so hard watching Pokemon. 10/10.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 27, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Even though I still watch pokemon to this day (just finished watching Ash's 8th Gym Battle), I have to say my breaking point was watching seeing Ash have a Renaissance of sorts in the Sinnoh League.
> 
> For the first time in ages he finally used pokemon outside the region he was currently in (i.e. Access pokemon from Oak's Lab) so, he had a full arsenal available to him for the Sinnoh tournament and everything was going fine until we got trolled by that mysterious trainer and his Legendary Darkrai. It wasn't just the fact that the guy had a Darkrai and was demolishing his competition, but after Ash managed to take it down, the guy casually brings out a Latios like it's the most common pokemon in the world. That's when I realized the series wanted to epically troll me.
> 
> Sure, he made it to the final 4 for the first time in the series, but his run had the makings of a championship battle. At the very least, have him face that Trollish trainer in the final round.



There was also Nurse Joy with a Latias and a random trainer who tried to enter his Heatran in the competition. Then there was Brandon who had the entire Regi team and eventually Regigigas. Legendary just means powerful and rare as shit, but I do like how certain trainers still have them.



Gene said:


> oh lawd I remember that. I have never been trolled so hard watching Pokemon. 10/10.



I really wanted to know what his other 4 Pokemon were.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 27, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> ^Well, we know that Dawn is older char coming back
> 
> And if the intro theme isn't a complete tease, then Ash's older Pokemon will be joining in as well


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 27, 2012)

I marathoned the whole kanto saga several months ago and realized what true crap it really is. I started out excited but it sooner than later became torture.

I'll say everything about the anime is the same:
- Ash
- some interesting pokemon each region
- good/bad battles in each region
- plot is the same

Kanto is still my favourite because Charizard, but fuck team rocket are the most pathetic human beings in fiction


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 27, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I marathoned the whole kanto saga several months ago and realized what true crap it really is. I started out excited but it sooner than later became torture.
> 
> I'll say everything about the anime is the same:
> - Ash
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCe5PWdu3m8[/YOUTUBE]

So pathetic that they made me fap to that video 69 times.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 28, 2012)

Team Rocket is awesome.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 28, 2012)

You guys dont understand, I watched all the episodes in 1 day.

Every episode Jesse, James and Meowth getting their asses handed by the pokemon of the week.

Explosions, there were so many explosions...


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 28, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Explosions, there were so many explosions...


Like a Michael Bay flick?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 28, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You guys dont understand, I watched all the episodes in 1 day.
> 
> Every episode Jesse, James and Meowth getting their asses handed by the pokemon of the week.
> 
> Explosions, there were so many explosions...



I understand perfectly, Jessie, James, and Meowth are the bad guys, the bad guys usually lose all the time every episode, so of course these three will be sent blasting off all the time, they must, it's the law.

Shows with a more heavy plot will have villains more serious, more dangerous and essentially fail a lot less, Pokemon isn't one to have this kind of plot though, at less not as heavy as plenty other shows out there, it has it's moments though.

Best Wishes has Jessie, James, and Meowth as more villains then they have ever been, want to know how many times they were blasted off? Zero, instead they usually use Rocket Packs to blast themselves off, they also appear less frequent and have more seriousness in them, they still lose in the end of course, that's just how things are for all villains though, serious or not, villains lose like 99.99% of the time(In the very end).


----------



## Bringer (Jun 29, 2012)

Gene said:


> Yeah, I'm excited because it definitely has potential. Season 1 has been  making good use of the Unova recurring characters at the very least, and I'm hoping the writers won't be afraid to grab recurring characters from past sagas. Would especially love to see Shinji make a return.
> 
> Season 2 promo:


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 29, 2012)

Anime has been crap for years 

I mean in the Kanto saga, there was "real danger". Remember Ash battling in fukcing Volcano for his 7th badge. And pikachu nearly falling in lava and shit. Or being chased to near-death by spearows. And Sabrina the Gym Leader. She was fucking evil and trapped people (her parents ) in her Doll House. That shit scared me back then

Now we have hugging and cuddling and shit


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 29, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Anime has been crap for years
> 
> *I mean in the Kanto saga, there was "real danger"*. Remember Ash battling in fukcing Volcano for his 7th badge. And pikachu nearly falling in lava and shit. Or being chased to near-death by spearows. And Sabrina the Gym Leader. She was fucking evil and trapped people (her parents ) in her Doll House. That shit scared me back then
> 
> Now we have hugging and cuddling and shit



It appears that you've never heard of Pokemon Hunter J from D&P


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, I just finished up watching the first episode of the new season. Satoshi and Co. have 3 months until he can register for the Isshu league so, we'll get the World Junior Cup tourny and Hikari joining the group for a bit. Hopefull,y it will hold my interest.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 30, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Anime has been crap for years
> 
> I mean in the Kanto saga, there was "real danger". Remember Ash battling in fukcing Volcano for his 7th badge. And pikachu nearly falling in lava and shit. Or being chased to near-death by spearows. And Sabrina the Gym Leader. She was fucking evil and trapped people (her parents ) in her Doll House. That shit scared me back then
> 
> Now we have hugging and cuddling and shit



You clearly don't watch the Anime, for if you did, you would know Pokemon still has plenty of danger in it, probably more so then before.



People almost died in that episode...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 30, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It appears that you've never heard of Pokemon Hunter J from D&P





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> You clearly don't watch the Anime, for if you did, you would know Pokemon still has plenty of danger in it, probably more so then before.
> 
> 
> 
> People almost died in that episode...



Actually you're right

I stopped caring halfway round Johto because of the horrible pacing (do we need an entire episode about every freaking PKMN). Did saw the Silver Conference League though and Gary vs Ash. That was closure enough for me

Followed a couple Hoenn eps, but nothing really grabbed me

Never seen Sinnoh & B&W


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 30, 2012)

Ash stopped developing after Johto, and it seems Team Rocket really lost their complexity over time as well. Trying to make them real deal villains this late in the game just seems like too little too late. Also, resetting Ash's trainer intelligence was just...no. I still can't believe he's still 10...


----------



## 王志鍵 (Jul 1, 2012)

I stopped watching this series for good when the narrator from the first episode of the black and white series said ash was still 10. wtf


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2012)

Dude! Me too!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 1, 2012)

It's funny because in Hoenn/Battle Frontier & Sinnoh, it felt like Ash had gotten somewhat older. Or at least he acted like it 

Then it get's dat reboot


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2012)

Why the fuck is this shit still going?


----------



## Brox (Jul 1, 2012)

王志鍵 said:


> I stopped watching this series for good when the narrator from the first episode of the black and white series said ash was still 10. wtf



The hell?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 1, 2012)

Remember the Black and White 2 promos? They should scrap the current anime and re-make one like that.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 3, 2012)

How the fuck does a pikachu that *ties* with a latios lose to a snivy in it's first battle?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2012)

That kind of inconsistency is why I no longer watch. There's zero justification for it.

EDIT: Except in the beginning of Sinnoh, I think Pikachu was sick when he fought Paul's Elekid. Still unacceptable, but at least they attempted to justify it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

There hasn't been a lead like Misty, and it's not just nostalgia! The writers pretty much admitted the leads after her were...fanservice...for who, I don't think needs to be asked...but yeah, I mean, come on. Ash/Brock/Misty had a more interesting dynamic with each other.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> There hasn't been a lead like Misty, and it's not just nostalgia! The writers pretty much admitted the leads after her were...fanservice...for who, I don't think needs to be asked...but yeah, I mean, come on. Ash/Brock/Misty had a more interesting dynamic with each other.



Iris isn't really fan-service. Misty, May, and Dawn were far more fan-servicey than her. The writers seem to be trying to replicate the Ash/Misty/Brock dynamic with Ash/Iris/Cilan. Only real difference is the Cilan dude is fabulous and doesn't hit on women. 

Iris is pretty much Misty revamped. Both are critical of Ash, both fear specific type of Pokemon, and both want to master on type. The only real difference between the two is that Iris is actually competent, and is "wild".


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

Iris is annoying as shit. They are trying to replicate the original trio's dynamic, but they just aren't able to, and that goes to my point that they just can't match the first one. Misty was critical of Ash, but that was just one aspect of their dynamic with each other, Ash and Brock came off extremely convincingly as best friends, etc. The matter of character development died in this series when Hoenn came about. They've reset Ash's intelligence, made it clear he hasn't aged a bit, and tried to rehash what happened in the first series time and time again. They are making weak imitations in short.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 4, 2012)

Gather your popcorn and grab a cold one because here comes another Drunkenwhale LAP? (_yay!_)

For the most part, I watched the anime until mid-Johto when I got into other series enough to not bother with it anymore. I think I was on my ABC family kick and they had Flint the Time Detective, I'm not sure...

Sadly... If you're like me and use Serebii as your pokemon news source it sort of becomes an issue when you grew tired of the anime and they keep shoving it in your face every week.

So through the my analysis here's what I thought of each series.

*The Indigo League (The original series)*

It think everyone remembers this one and thinks of it as the best... And it was. Ash was a rookie, and like us we were introduced into the series through him. Sure he earned, a great portion of his badges by proving himself to be the better man on certain levels to teach kids lessons, but that was kinda what gave it its charm.

Also the series was originally not meant to go further than this so... you can tell the writing was good.

*The Orange Islands*

At this end, this was filler. But again, filler that gave the writing team to do whatever they want. It had a ton of creativity despite the lame reasons Brock had to leave.

*Johto*

Due to popular demand, Brock's back!

Ash isn't so much a rookie here, and the sheer length of this season ultimately wore thin. Misty was going no where, Brock turned into a running gag, and the Pokemon formula was beginning to make itself transparently noticeable.

But Ash beat Gary! Isn't that cool? Yeah...

*Advanced Generation/Battle Frontier*

Anyway with Ash being a more seasoned trainer (one doesn't ask why they couldn't start with a new guy that has a Pikachu) let's ditch Misty who had become wallpaper and lump him with May, a newcomer to show us a new perspective about this new gameplay mechanic called Pokemon Contests!

Now we can pad out the series even more with May being shown the basics while Ash simply trains and wins badges with skill, because Ash has developed all character quirks.

AG was more about May than Ash, which leads me to ask why is Ash even here?

Oh and Brick is still a running gag. Remember when he said he wanted to be a pokemon breeder? I sure don't!

*Diamond and Pearl*

May's old hat, let's introduce DAWN!!! But like last time Ash is an old pro, so let's make this more about DAWN!!! DAWN is just starting out doing contests like May only where May leans into doing it, DAWN constantly loses the major contests and has to cry before going winning lesser contests before she can compete in the grand festival.

What's that Dawn? You're only going to catch and train only eight pokemon? two of which you traded away and the one you got in said trade gets shipped out?

And you're GIVEN a Togekiss twenty one episodes before the end of the season, instead of catching a rowdy Togepi 49 episodes prior to the end of the season, for no other option than FUCK DO I KNOW that could've given you character development?

Gee DAWN for the girl who is supposedly where the focus is on this season, you sure don't do much but sit there, receive pokemon and go "No need to worry"

I could've sworn there was a reason the writers got lazy with you.

Oh HI there Infernape! What's that? You're a Charizard expy? The rest of the season will deal with you learning that the true SUPERPOWER of friendship and such will make everyone stronger? Oh wait just you.

Well damn, it looks like Ash's other pokemon don't get to do shit other than perform certain tasks - Pop Team Rocket's balloon Staraptor! Douse that flame Buizel! Go off and train Gliscor so we can sell more Gible merchandise!

Oh, poor Torterra... Sad you can't regain the speed you had as Turtwig? Expect the writers to have Ash actually TRAIN you around a certain gameplay style effectively? PSSSHHHH Why do that when we can have Infernape? Just sit there like the good giant tortoise you are and lose every battle you get into while Infernape here does fancy loops and stunts!

Oh and Brock we can finally get rid of you, no one likes the running gag anymore.

*Best Wishes*

New Season! Time to retcon all of Ash's character development! Let's make him as dumb and childish as our audience!

Let's give him two gym leaders from the games! Only one of them is a gym leader in our version, the other is some Misty replacement only with DRAGONS!!!

Also, everyone gets a rival. Everyone.

Oh, and Cilian gets more screentime. Rapunzel is boring and Ash is more of the same.



And Team Rocket isn't stupid anymore. But in order to compensate, no N, no Team Plasma. The taken out episodes are a good way to take them out of the story so we don't have to deal with them, like Team Galactic in Diamond and Pearl... Only instead of introducing a new bad guy to take the screentime away we just use Team Rocket.

*Black 2 and White 2*

I can't really say much because it just started and... FUCK!!! DAWN IS BACK GOD DAMMIT I HATE DAWN!!!







Pokemon cycle - 
Ash and friends meet character off the day with new Pokemon not yet highlighted. They help them. Team Rocket Blasts off.

Ash or friends capture a pokemon.

Ash Battles Gym leader
- If win, move on to next character of the day plot.
- If lose, expect a rematch after one or two character of the day plots

May/Dawn competes in pokemon contest

Collect all badges! League time!
Ash battles rivals and friends made at League. Ash loses before reaching finals.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 4, 2012)

Foxve said:


> How the fuck does a pikachu that *ties* with a latios lose to a snivy in it's first battle?



I don't know, I hear being struck by Zekrom, losing your Electric attacks, and noticeably losing health every time you forced yourself to use one of said Electric attacks, makes the battle rather...uneven. But hey...maybe I heard wrong, because you know being struck by Zekrom and losing your Electric attacks is never a serious problem in a battle or anything


----------



## Foxve (Jul 4, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I don't know, I hear being struck by Zekrom, losing your Electric attacks, and noticeably losing health every time you forced yourself to use one of said Electric attacks, makes the battle rather...uneven. But hey...maybe I heard wrong, because you know being struck by Zekrom and losing your Electric attacks is never a serious problem in a battle or anything



It only affected electric attacks, Pikachu could do the others just fine as far as I remember. And even then, all the shit pikachu has taken and gotten back up from through the seasons to actually get hurt by a fucking starter tackle? Really?  The leaf tornado, while badass looking, should have been shrugged off without much trouble.......


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 4, 2012)

Foxve said:


> It only affected electric attacks, Pikachu could do the others just fine as far as I remember. And even then, all the shit pikachu has taken and gotten back up from through the seasons to actually get hurt by a fucking starter tackle? Really?  The leaf tornado, while badass looking, should have been shrugged off without much trouble.......



And it affected Pikachu's overall health, I mean, forcing yourself to do something that you psychically can't puts plenty strain on the body, Pikachu is lucky it didn't start bleeding out some holes or something.

Plus Pikachu and Ash clearly were a little confused over the whole thing.

Also, Pokemon isn't meant to be this deep written show, never has been, no reason to see it as such. They'll do whatever they do for the sake of plot, just like pretty much every show out there. It's been like this from the start.

Personally, I don't care, I still watch and enjoy, probably because I'm not watching for some deep perfectly written plot, just a show that I can enjoy, which is what it's intentions are, entertainment(And advertisement).


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 4, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Gather your popcorn and grab a cold one because here comes another Drunkenwhale LAP? (_yay!_)
> 
> For the most part, I watched the anime until mid-Johto when I got into other series enough to not bother with it anymore. I think I was on my ABC family kick and they had Flint the Time Detective, I'm not sure...
> 
> ...



This pretty much sums it up

Although I've only seen it to halfway Johto (got bored wit the pacing and an each episode dedicated for EVERY FUKCING POKEMON). And Gary vs Ash was bad-ass. I always thought for years that Blastoise was Gary's starter. Glad it was confirmed

Also Orange Island was indeed filler, but the best bad-ass moment came when Dragonite was the final opponent. I enjoyed that shit


I also love how Ash randomly leaves his Pokemon for "training" but they never come back
Just found out Pidgeot was never seen again. Neither was Primeape


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 4, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I also love how Ash randomly leaves his Pokemon for "training" but they never come back
> Just found out Pidgeot was never seen again. Neither was Primeape



Well they do come back actually. Pidgeot wasn't left for training more so it was left to protect some Pidgey and Pidgeotto, although Primeape hasn't been seen since it was left for training, however both have been acknowledge in openings.

As for others, Charizard and Gliscor both came back after training(The former would go back to trainer after, and the latter's situation isn't known), I don't believe there are any others.

EDIT: Not sure if Squirtle is in training or it's something different, although it came back as well, left again afterwards.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Orange Island was indeed filler



The entire anime is filler.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 4, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Well they do come back actually. Pidgeot wasn't left for training more so it was left to protect some Pidgey and Pidgeotto, although Primeape hasn't been seen since it was left for training, however both have been acknowledge in openings.
> 
> As for others, Charizard and Gliscor both came back after training(The former would go back to trainer after, and the latter's situation isn't known), I don't believe there are any others.
> 
> EDIT: Not sure if Squirtle is in training or it's something different, although it came back as well, left again afterwards.



No. Ash said he would come back for Pidgeot. Its one of my fondest childhood memory's. And he didn't 



Vino said:


> The entire anime is filler.



Yess but my childhood makes it canon up until the Orange League. I remember I was baffled when Ash lost during the Indigo League. I could not picture a main character losing so hard.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 4, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> No. Ash said he would come back for Pidgeot. Its one of my fondest childhood memory's. And he didn't



It wasn't in training though. Not sure if that promise was dub only or not either, if it was then blame the dub, if it wasn't well...Ash probably saw it off screen and the writers just didn't bother with showing it on screen.


----------



## Killerqueen (Jul 4, 2012)

I stop watching after Hoenn and started to watch it again after Sinnoh start.I like Pokemon Adventure better IMO


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 5, 2012)

I stand by what I say, even though I was typing it through insomnia.

Also... DAWN STILL SUCKS.

Seriously writers. Last week's episode pictures had Piplup, the forced mascot son of a bitch, learn Ice Beam...

Except Dawn caught Buneary... And other than that stupid "I'm in love with Pikachu" tic, Buneary had Ice Beam. Kinda makes the whole Dawn having Buneary thing kinda useless...




At least we don't have to suffer though another Infernape...




...

Fuck you Pokemon anime...


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 9, 2012)

I really liked the first two seasons as a kid but when they got to Johto I began to lose interest in the anime and focus on the games. This was probably because Johto dragged on for way too long with filler and such. When the Hoenn arc started I began to watch again on and off but never as religiously as I originally did. I also enjoyed the Sinnoh arc a lot. So far Best Wishes doesn't impress me very much, I dislike Cilan and Iris. Also Ash losing to a trainer that only just got his Snivy is pathetic.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 9, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Also Ash losing to a trainer that only just got his Snivy is pathetic.



Only, Ash lost because Pikachu got struck by Zekrom prior to the match, which messed it up big time which was clearly shown in the episode. So it's not pathetic that Pikachu got struck resulting in it's loss, it's more so sad that such a unfortunate event happened as Pikachu would have won otherwise.


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 10, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Only, Ash lost because Pikachu got struck by Zekrom prior to the match, which messed it up big time which was clearly shown in the episode. So it's not pathetic that Pikachu got struck resulting in it's loss, it's more so sad that such a unfortunate event happened as Pikachu would have won otherwise.



Pikachu only looks clearly effected when it attempts to use electric attacks (After Ash finally got it after using 3 of them), it could use everything else fine. It should have been able to beat Snivy with Quick Attack and Iron Tail considering it didn't seem to be hurt or anything from the attack from Zekrom.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 10, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Pikachu only looks clearly effected when it attempts to use electric attacks (After Ash finally got it after using 3 of them), it could use everything else fine. It should have been able to beat Snivy with Quick Attack and Iron Tail considering it didn't seem to be hurt or anything from the attack from Zekrom.



Whenever it used an Electric attack you could clearly see it's fatigue, it couldn't use it's Electric attacks no matter what, and forcing yourself to do something is going to have a toll on your body.

Pikachu wasn't at it's full power, yah Quick Attack and Iron Tail were fine, but Pikachu still got messed up big time from that Zekrom attack.


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 10, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Whenever it used an Electric attack you could clearly see it's fatigue, it couldn't use it's Electric attacks no matter what, and forcing yourself to do something is going to have a toll on your body.
> 
> Pikachu wasn't at it's full power, yah Quick Attack and Iron Tail were fine, but Pikachu still got messed up big time from that Zekrom attack.



Just rewatched it, guess you're right.

Alas, I hope Ash takes on the mentor role to a new trainer again next generation again. He seemed so much more mature in the Hoenn/Sinnoh sagas than he does now.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2012)

The first kanto season was my 4 favorite. Though mostly due to nostalgia.  

The battle frontier was my second fav. The battle frontier system seemed to work better than the eight badge thing for some reason. All the fronter brains were like high leveled gyms leaders(ex. Blane and Clair).

Sinnoh was my 3rd fav. Can't really explain why, but Dawn's character seemed to work better with Ash's and Brock's characters than May's did. 

My fav season was ALL of the johto season. It had the whole Ash, Misty, and Brock dynamic as well as new pokemon i didn't mind the fillers as much ether. 

This new season "best wishes" is what it's called? In America they call it black and white and it sucks. Why is ash acting like a dumbass in battles now? Do Iris and Cilin even know that ash has other pokemon aside from pikachu back home he can use to school his rivals in Unova?



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> And it affected Pikachu's overall health, I mean, forcing yourself to do something that you psychically can't puts plenty strain on the body, Pikachu is lucky it didn't start bleeding out some holes or something.
> 
> Plus Pikachu and Ash clearly were a little confused over the whole thing.





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Only, Ash lost because Pikachu got struck by Zekrom prior to the match, which messed it up big time which was clearly shown in the episode. So it's not pathetic that Pikachu got struck resulting in it's loss, it's more so sad that such a unfortunate event happened as Pikachu would have won otherwise.





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Whenever it used an Electric attack you could clearly see it's fatigue, it couldn't use it's Electric attacks no matter what, and forcing yourself to do something is going to have a toll on your body.
> 
> Pikachu wasn't at it's full power, yah Quick Attack and Iron Tail were fine, but Pikachu still got messed up big time from that Zekrom attack.



The Zekrom thing isn't a good excuse as even if it did some how make Pikachu more fatigued, just ONE of ANY attack Pikachu _could_ use (ex. quick attack) should've easily rendered a BEGINNING pokemon (in it's first battle no less) unable to battle. And even after that, the battles pikachu has lost in Unova make no sense at all considering it's history.....


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 12, 2012)

Foxve said:


> This new season "best wishes" is what it's called? In America they call it black and white and it sucks. Why is ash acting like a dumbass in battles now? Do Iris and Cilin even know that ash has other pokemon aside from pikachu back home he can use to school his rivals in Unova?



It doesn't suck, you just don't like it. Ash isn't acting like a dumbass in battles now, he's still using strategies to win most his battles. I don't know if Iris and Cilan know, but Ash could always bring it up in the new series, Best Wishes Season 2 as it's bring back the past stuff. 



Foxve said:


> The Zekrom thing isn't a good excuse as even if it did some how make Pikachu more fatigued, just ONE of ANY attack Pikachu _could_ use (ex. quick attack) should've easily rendered a BEGINNING pokemon (in it's first battle no less) unable to battle. And even after that, the battles pikachu has lost in Unova make no sense at all considering it's history.....



I don't believe Pikachu got a hit in on Snivy, so it's not like it's attack couldn't knock it out, it just didn't get the chance.

As for it's other loses:
Panpour-Mud Sport, add Anime power and makes Electric attacks completely worthless. Panpour also used Double Team to make it harder for Pikachu. It made sense.

Servine-Electric attacks not very effective. Just finished a battle before it so it wasn't at full strength. I wouldn't say it was the best, but it made some sense why it lost. 

Excadrill-Electric attacks worthless, other attacks not very effective. Pikachu was at a horrible match up.

Bouffalant-Was a Champion's Pokemon, all that needs to be said, although Pikachu didn't even lose.

Swanna-Aqua Ring got Anime power, made Electric attacks worthless, Pikachu also just finished a battle before that so it wasn't at full strength.

Don't recall any other loses.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not really sure where to post this, but seems the best thread for it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OENj7Z-afhY[/YOUTUBE]

..........


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BIZYYrjvXTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solar (Jul 16, 2012)

I used to watch this a few years ago but I decided to stop watching after Sinnoh since I thought it wouldn't get any better than that in terms of writing. From what I've been seeing on various Pokemon forums, it seems that I was right for the most part. 

The first thing is first: I dislike the Orange Islands, and Johto. When I was younger, I loved them but I recently watched them and I couldn't sit through either. Johto was filler plagued which really slowed down the progression of the story. I couldn't imagine watching it again with one or two episodes a week like it originally aired. The orange islands just wasn't a quality arc for me but I did like the unique gyms they had back then including the first double battle and sledding down a mountain. It also had one of my favorite episodes in the series where Lorelei crushed Ash in a battle. That was an enjoyable episode. The Johto Pokemon were also terribly shafted in the Silver Conference too. A serious insult to them. I didn't care that Brock was replaced. To be honest, they should've used Marina and a new character to create the Johto trio. The gags between the characters became stale and the fillers didn't help at all. Brock and Misty being having no regional goal was also a bad decision because they really didn't get to do much. Unlike many others, I didn't mind Tracey but he was uninteresting. 

I think Kanto wasn't really written that well either. The jokes aren't funny to me anymore and most of the gym battles were pretty bad. The only ones that I enjoyed were his battle against Lt. Surge, Sabrina, and Blaine with the others being rather mediocre. The group chemistry was fine between the trio I suppose. To its credit, it has my all-time favorite episode and arc with the Sabrina-Lavender episodes. Gary was a poor rival here as well. People tend to say he was the greatest rival ever but I don't buy it because of his lack of appearances or conflict between him and Ash.

Hoenn was when the series took a better turn but it wasn't great either. I'm currently re-watching this series but May's development from newbie to a good coordinator is pretty groan worthy and Drew isn't interesting either. The gym battles have definitely improved over Kanto's and they're a little better than Johto's. 

Sinnoh was the best series in my opinion. Dawn had a pretty good contest run but her rivals are some of the worst the series has ever had. I'm looking at Zoey and Kenny. Plus, they didn't have her win the Grand Festival. I wouldn't have a problem with her not winning if she didn't lose to Zoey: the rival she was never able to beat. This series had the best gym battles and best rival in my opinion and the episodes were pretty average to enjoyable. Brock still did nothing which is a negative for him.

Best Wishes? I've only watched a few episodes but the rival Trip. He's not interesting.

edit: I wrote too much.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 16, 2012)

Considering the post I made a page back, not you didn't write too much.


Can't get why you like Dawn though, through all the time I read through Serebii she never seemed interesting to me.

Partly because of her Pokemon - all of them are "cute" (barring Mamoswine) and none of them really ever do much but one move (Barring Piplup) and it doesn't give the impression that just because a pokemon isn't inherently cute or beautiful it doesn't mean it can never be.

An example of what I mean is May with Combusken/Blaziken and Munchlax.

Or with the manga and Ruby's pokemon. (Barring Milotic and Delcatty)


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Can't get why you like Dawn though, through all the time I read through Serebii she never seemed interesting to me.



Her development was the best out of any main character in the series in my opinion. It spanned over multiple episodes unlike other series of character development for other characters which usually wrapped themselves up in one or two episodes at most. 



> Partly because of her Pokemon - all of them are "cute" (barring Mamoswine) and none of them really ever do much but one move (Barring Piplup) and it doesn't give the impression that just because a pokemon isn't inherently cute or beautiful it doesn't mean it can never be.



I don't believe that Dawn ever believed that or that the writers were trying to imply that through her character. I just chalk it up to the fact that she likes cute Pokemon and used them. I agree that she could've used her other Pokemon more often but that's more a problem with writers' handling of her Pokemon than her character herself.


----------



## Burke (Jul 17, 2012)

I just cant believe we get amazing B/W2 anime style trailers, yet were still stuck with ash in  the normal series :/

Also i dont really understand bringer, pokemon has always been for kids, its just that there is a new brand of kid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2012)

I hear Ash and pedobear go steady.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 18, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It doesn't suck, you just don't like it. Ash isn't acting like a dumbass in battles now, he's still using strategies to win most his battles. I don't know if Iris and Cilan know, but Ash could always bring it up in the new series, Best Wishes Season 2 as it's bring back the past stuff.
> 
> *Ash is acting like a complete newbie at pokemon which makes no sense considering that in both Honen (yes i spelled it wrong) and Sinnoh he was like an old pro just starting over.
> 
> ...



Anwsers in bold


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Anime power = PIS can best be summed up in Pikachu KOing an Onyx with Thundershock. 

I don't care how abnormal Pikachu's SpAtk is, it's still Thunderbolt and Onyx is still part ground, it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys I found an evolved "ashs" pikachu. 


WHO'S THAT POKEMON!?!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 18, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Ash is acting like a complete newbie at pokemon which makes no sense considering that in both Honen (yes i spelled it wrong) and Sinnoh he was like an old pro just starting over.
> 
> You are kinda right I guess. Sucks is too strong a word for it. It's not like it doesn't have it's moments, however the new massive uptuning of the clich? shit tends to make it almost unbearable at times
> 
> ...



No he's not. For the first few episode for the benefits of the new viewers/players of Pokemon, he "forgot" everything, but shortly after he went back to his strategies. 

All a matter of personal perception. It's never unbearable to me.

It appears it did get a hit in, it still isn't as bad as people make it out to be though. 

Pikachu simply couldn't do anything in the situation, they weren't going to show it getting hit for 10 minutes then faint. 

And you do remember that the writers have gotten better at type immunities right? It's rare for a mistake like that to happen now. Pikachu can't hit Ground types anymore with it's Electric attacks.

So what if it could be on par with Legendary Pokemon, that simply doesn't matter, it couldn't use Electric type attacks again, and it's other moves weren't effective, where as Excadrill had type advantage, and it's been trained a lot for a while, maybe longer then Pikachu as Iris had Excadrill when she was younger then she is now.

Well this kind of stuff happens in a lot of shows, at less with Pokemon it would make sense if people don't try and bash the show for not being the exact same as the games. Anime has different set of rules for the most cast.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 18, 2012)

Mailbox said:


> Her development was the best out of any main character in the series in my opinion. It spanned over multiple episodes unlike other series of character development for other characters which usually wrapped themselves up in one or two episodes at most.
> 
> I don't believe that Dawn ever believed that or that the writers were trying to imply that through her character. I just chalk it up to the fact that she likes cute Pokemon and used them. I agree that she could've used her other Pokemon more often but that's more a problem with writers' handling of her Pokemon than her character herself.



They handled her character development well... Somewhat. The progression being she learned skill. Not so much on personality...

I just chalk it up to the writers stereotyping girls into liking cute things for the sake of liking cute things and while it holds some weight it's not a very good lesson to teach children.

Of course most of Sinnoh after Chimchar's capture seemed to focus more on Infernape than Dawn... So... Again I reiterate poor Torterra.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hey guys I found an evolved "ashs" pikachu.
> 
> 
> WHO'S THAT POKEMON!?!



Oh, that pokemon manga that isn't Pokemon Special that is a gag series, and therefore not really a part of the pokemon anime?

Akai also owns a Clefairy, so?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 18, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Anime power = PIS can best be summed up in Pikachu KOing an Onyx with Thundershock.
> 
> I don't care how abnormal Pikachu's SpAtk is, it's still Thunderbolt and Onyx is still part ground, it just doesn't happen.


lol @ Kanto saga Gym Battles 

..But what's interesting about that fight is that it actually seems to be an early precursor to the 5th gen move   (Since Onyx had to be drenched with water for Thunderbolt to do anything)

*shrug*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Oh, that pokemon manga that isn't Pokemon Special that is a gag series, and therefore not really a part of the pokemon anime?
> 
> Akai also owns a Clefairy, so?


Did you even read the wiki.
It was apart of the anime...


----------



## Solar (Jul 19, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> They handled her character development well... Somewhat. The progression being she learned skill. Not so much on personality...
> 
> I just chalk it up to the writers stereotyping girls into liking cute things for the sake of liking cute things and while it holds some weight it's not a very good lesson to teach children.
> 
> Of course most of Sinnoh after Chimchar's capture seemed to focus more on Infernape than Dawn... So... Again I reiterate poor Torterra.



I can agree with that. I'll also never forgive the writers for what they did to Torterra. It became such a jobber to strong Pokemon that it was evident that the writers didn't care much about it. The fact that used up Torterra's time for Infernape was just as bad really.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Did you even read the wiki.
> It was apart of the anime...



For one episode, for one small segment.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Did you even read the wiki.
> It was apart of the anime...



No, I'll do you one better I watched the damned episode.

It was a cameo - as a movie Ash saw as a (younger) kid that he thought was the funniest thing in the world.

It's not a part of the anime dude.



Mailbox said:


> I can agree with that. I'll also never forgive the writers for what they did to Torterra. It became such a jobber to strong Pokemon that it was evident that the writers didn't care much about it. The fact that used up Torterra's time for Infernape was just as bad really.



I mean seriously, they didn't give Torterra any chance to show what it could be capable of if they had the time to have Ash acknowledge that Torterra couldn't adapt to Ash's training style, and build a training style to accommodate it.

They could have just as easily during those last episodes prior to the league, prior to Dawn's Grand Festival (Still mad about dumping Togekiss on her... For all what they could've done with that mischievous Togepi...) to while Infernape does its loops and stunts routine, offer Torterra a chance to learn to be a tank and with Rock Climb deceive opponents into thinking that should they get the chance to get out of Torterra's attack radius, that Torterra would be a sitting duck until Torterra uses Rock Climb and the opponent finds themselves shocked that a Torterra could be that fast.

(Even more so with the Conway battle, with the whole deal about Trick Room)

BUT NOPE!!! GOTTA FOCUS ON INFERNAPE!!!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 24, 2012)

What is this

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Iris Gets a Dragonite,Holy Pikachu


----------



## Solar (Jul 24, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> BUT NOPE!!! GOTTA FOCUS ON INFERNAPE!!!



Infernape's story was pretty well developed until they started shoving the thing down our throats. I wouldn't have minded it being included in the Tobias match. 

Of course, it probably would've drawn against Latios instead of Pikachu. 



Mei Lin said:


> What is this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The future Champ has to have something.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 24, 2012)

Will this be like Dawn's Togekiss?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2012)

Not in the slightest.

It's kinda like Primeape in a sense that it's an already evolved, unruly American Kirby is Hardcore Dragonite that Rapunzel is going to have to work hard into getting it to listen to her. Only Primeape was angry and unruly because that's it's nature... And it evolved during the episode it premiered... And it wasn't a Pseudo-legendary but it makes sense given what little dragon types AREN'T Pseudo-legendaries or legendaries themselves.

It's not like Togekiss where there was a rowdy female Togepi introduced for one episode who (Presuming it was wild) could've made for a decent character arc for Dawn to capture it, train it like with Mamoswine, and eventually train it to be a peaceful - but still mischievous - Togekiss...

Instead of what we got which was a fully evolved and highly capable Togekiss that barely needed any training from Dawn - given to her because she didn't have a full team of six in time for the grand festival. (Partially because Ambipom, who was caught with the passion for contests, was put on a bus for Pokemon Ping Pong that was introduced literally to make Ambipom leave the show... FUCK YOU WRITERS)


----------



## Ghost (Jul 27, 2012)

Stopped watching when I couldn't wake up so early in the morning anymore.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Stopped watching after Johto. Then I watched a bit of sinnoh here and there.
Then stopped watching it again when it turned into complete garbage.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 5, 2012)

I think the general consensus is everyone stopped watching it after Johto.

Kinda would like to go to another Pokemon website that doesn't shove the anime down my face but I'm too hardwired to Serebii for my Pokemon news.

Hence why even after ending at Johto, I'm still in a way caught up. Curse slow news days...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 6, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I think the general consensus is everyone stopped watching it after Johto.
> 
> Kinda would like to go to another Pokemon website that doesn't shove the anime down my face but I'm too hardwired to Serebii for my Pokemon news.
> 
> Hence why even after ending at Johto, I'm still in a way caught up. Curse slow news days...



A lot of people still watch it though, I've been watching from the start and still am. 

Serebii doesn't shove the Anime down anyone's face either. You have the option to click links to see the pictures or not. I'm sure Bublapedia would be just as fine for Pokemon game news.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> *I think the general consensus is everyone stopped watching it after Johto.*
> 
> Kinda would like to go to another Pokemon website that doesn't shove the anime down my face but I'm too hardwired to Serebii for my Pokemon news.
> 
> Hence why even after ending at Johto, I'm still in a way caught up. Curse slow news days...



This applies to the dub. I've watched every single episode that has aired and have no real intention of stopping regardless of how far the material has sunk. Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 6, 2012)

The only parts of the anime that I've watched all the way through were Kanto, Orange Islands, and Sinnoh.

No regrets


----------



## Foxve (Aug 6, 2012)

Sinnoh saga was pretty damn good for some reason.  Third best saga in my opinion. Is it weird that i'd support ashxdawn shipping?


----------



## Wicked (Aug 6, 2012)

Brock will never get married


----------



## Solar (Aug 7, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Brock will never get married



He's married to his work.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 8, 2012)

watching and dropping this again and again i keep returning.

Atleast Best wishes have tried to break some of the previous bounds of the series, still annoying how little progress there is and seeing some stuff for like the 10'th time just with new names attached.

Really the biggest change is team rocket which makes best wishes more promising than most of the other seasons/series(sucks that they won't give em bigger victories)


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2012)

SLV was incredible. Even better than Kanto and Johto in some ways. I'm not really in to the anime, though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Sinnoh saga was pretty damn good for some reason.  Third best saga in my opinion. Is it weird that i'd support ashxdawn shipping?



Sinnoh was pretty decent when you take into account the series and it's tourny. I was pleasantly surprised when they decided to let Satoshi rotate in some of his older pokemon into his lineup for the tourny. That variation was sorely missing from the Hoenn Tourny. Just wish he wasn't trolled hard in the semi-finals.


I still say that the Johto tournament was the best one thus far (Satoshi versus Shigeru 6 on 6 battle). Too bad the actual series itself was kind of flat. 

I hope B&W doesn't limit Satoshi's selection for the tournament. And I wouldn't be surprised if they in fact did that. Satoshi is catching a few more pokemon that he normally would in a region and is now rotating them in and out, so the possibility of him only using pokemon he catches in this region may be high.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 15, 2012)

I just wish the Sinnoh Tournament wasn't so short :L

*EDIT:* 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Aug 19, 2012)

It's bad. Very bad. The first season was the best because it was fresh and actually going somewhere and wasn't bogged down by the endless filler that the later series had. The first season still isn't very good, but I wouldn't call watching it painful. Every season after that is borderline unwatchable. I mean, bad art, bad character design, bad animation, the world makes no sense, Pokemon that have been trained for hundreds of episodes lose to starter pokemon, rendering the act of pokemon training completely useless. It's terribly repetitive, badly animated, etc etc etc. Even the best episodes I remember from my childhood are decidedly average.


----------



## Saru (Aug 21, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I hope B&W doesn't limit Satoshi's selection for the tournament. And I wouldn't be surprised if they in fact did that. Satoshi is catching a few more pokemon that he normally would in a region and is now rotating them in and out, so the possibility of him only using pokemon he catches in this region may be high.




*Spoiler*: _BW Anime Spoiler_ 



I doubt that it will, considering that the opening for BW season 2 seems to hint at the return of Ash's previously caught Pokemon (presumably in preparation for and/or during the tournament). Or production is just trolling.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dragonite really is a strong speciment, took a lot of hits from mamoswine before 1 shooting it...
Would really have liked seeing it against Charizard but guess we'll have to be satisfied with the croc this time in a tough guy vs tough guy.
Perhaps Dragonite will get some respect for the croc but would be far out if the croc stand any chance here.

It smells like Cyndica(sp?) will handle this dragoninte for some time after this tournament.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 24, 2012)

After they got rid of brock and misty i've lost interest 
and then after the 150 it just dragged on too long


----------



## Saru (Aug 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _BW Season 2 Upcoming Ep._ 



Dragonite is awesome. Training it should logically be a good challenge for Iris, who has been unbelievably cocky as of... Well, always. I do wonder how it'll do against the Genies, though.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Aug 27, 2012)

Mailbox said:


> He's married to his work.



married to his right hand.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 31, 2012)

A little to fast the Drogonite hype ended imo.
was an ok battle though


----------



## Kanki (Sep 7, 2012)

How good is this these days? I liked the first few series (up to the end of Johto) but after then it became terrible.

I have watched a few episodes since - I liked some gym battles and all of the tournaments but aside from that, it's looked un-watchable.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 7, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> How good is this these days? I liked the first few series (up to the end of Johto) but after then it became terrible.
> 
> I have watched a few episodes since - I liked some gym battles and all of the tournaments but aside from that, it's looked un-watchable.



It's completely watchable, depending on your personal taste.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 7, 2012)

Personally the anime has not changed for me. It still seems the same: Ash forms new co. in new region, continued formula of beating gym leaders, stopping TR etc. The ONLY thing I'm dissapointed in is that Team Plasma has yet to make an appearance. Stupid mother nature  I hope the anime producers don't just ditch Plasma b/c their entire intro was running on that 2-parter.


----------



## Shikamaru God (Sep 7, 2012)

If it isn't the first series, its shit


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2012)

I stopped during Sinnoh. I got fed up with how retarded Ash is. Another reason might be because the series lacked Misty. Didn't seem that great anymore when Misty left... And another thing. I hate it when the anime team promises to air a missed episode and they never do. Plus it's strange how an episode involving earthquakes and tsunamis air is scheduled to air afterwards when those disasters show up out of nowhere....


----------



## アストロ (Sep 8, 2012)

Stopped watching after Johto arc. 

I watched certain episodes here and there that highlighted noteworthy battles of Ash battling his rivals within certain arcs. I guess I picked back up on it during Sinnoh arc, because they introduced an interesting rivalry between Ash and Paul. But I still found it ridiculous that there was far less improvement with the plot and direction of the story.


----------



## Kanki (Sep 8, 2012)

Ash's new voice is irritating too I've found. 

Plus Brock, Misty and Tracey aside, all his friends are irritating and they got rid of Gary who was a great rival. 

Ash's fights with Gary and Richie were the best I've seen.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 8, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Ash's new voice is irritating too I've found.
> 
> Plus Brock, Misty and Tracey aside, all his friends are irritating and they got rid of Gary who was a great rival.
> 
> Ash's fights with Gary and Richie were the best I've seen.



I see nothing wrong with his voice. 

Don't see anything wrong with Ash's other friends either. I enjoy them all. Also enjoy the other rivals as well. 

I've enjoyed a lot of battles from throughout each of the series.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 8, 2012)

I thought Paul was a decent rival, for all three episodes I observed him. 

He made me want to punch him in the face... just like Gary.


----------



## Kanki (Sep 8, 2012)

Gary's rivalry was personal and went back a long time, which made it seem a lot deeper.

Also one thing I wish Pokemon would acknowledge is time. Ash has been 10 for about 15 years now 

How many tournaments (the main ones) has Ash been in since Johto? I know about the Battle Frontier, but any others? I might check them out.

Hopefully Charizard/Squirtle/Bulbasaur return.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 8, 2012)

The rivalry with Gary felt like nothing but pure lulz to me 



Kakashi Is God said:


> How many tournaments (the main ones) has Ash been in since Johto?
> 
> I know about the Battle Frontier, but any others? I might check them out.


Hoenn & Sinnoh. 

And a few smaller scale tournaments here and there during Sinnoh & Unova.


----------



## Kanki (Sep 9, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The rivalry with Gary felt like nothing but pure lulz to me
> 
> 
> Hoenn & Sinnoh.
> ...



Did Bulbasaur/Squirtle/Charizard return?

Also has Ash ever gone back for his Primeape and Pigeot? He promised both he would.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Sep 9, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Did Bulbasaur/Squirtle/Charizard return?
> 
> Also has Ash ever gone back for his Primeape and Pigeot? He promised both he would.



He used them during the Battle Frontier in between Hoenn and Sinnoh if I recall.

And pretty sure he hasn't went back for either of them unfortunately...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, all of Ash's Pokemon apart from Pidgeot, Primeape & Butterfree came back at some point.

Although, recent Primeape teasing gives people hope


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2012)

If Ash actually went back for Pidgeot I'd start watching again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

There should be several 100 pokemon in there from breeding alone.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There should be several 100 pokemon in there from breeding alone.



His Bayleef is the only girl


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 10, 2012)

I want him to get his Bulbasaur and Heracross back. 



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It's completely watchable, depending on your personal taste.


Totally agree with this, whenever it's on, I watch and enjoy the show quite a lot.


----------



## Kanki (Sep 10, 2012)

Is the subbed better than the dubbed? I've only ever watched the English dubbed. I'm talking especially about the older episodes as I might go back and watch...



Hydro Spiral said:


> Yeah, all of Ash's Pokemon apart from Pidgeot, Primeape & Butterfree came back at some point.
> 
> Although, recent Primeape teasing gives people hope



I know that Charizard, Squirtle and Primeape don't actually live with Professor Oak, so I assume that was just the anime team showing what pokemon Ash has. In which case:

- They've obviously forgotten about Pigeot.
- Butterfree really did die after mating
- They've forgotten about Haunter
- They've forgotten about Tauros x 30


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 10, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> His Bayleef is the only girl



Gangbang.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Sep 10, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Is the subbed better than the dubbed? I've only ever watched the English dubbed. I'm talking especially about the older episodes as I might go back and watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or its living happily with the Pink Butterfree
Thought he'd gave Sabrina the Haunter. :/
The Tauros are behind Tracey and Kingler


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> His Bayleef is the only girl



Well there's a few unconfirmed genders still. Snivy and Unfezant will join Bayleef eventually as well. Charizard is giving the thumbs up, so...orgy time. If we count Delia then there's two females to go around assuming the others are all males.

Can't wait to watch that episode 




Kakashi Is God said:


> I know that Charizard, Squirtle and Primeape don't actually live with Professor Oak, so I assume that was just the anime team showing what pokemon Ash has. In which case:
> 
> - They've obviously forgotten about Pigeot.
> - Butterfree really did die after mating
> ...



He released Pidgeot, unlike with the likes of Charizard, Squirtle, Primeape, and Gliscor who where left for training and in Squirtle's case being a firefighter. Like wise, Butterfree was released. 

Haunter was given to Sabarina as a gift.

Tauros is there in the background.

They have all his Pokemon there that technically belong to him, all the others he has had were released or whatever and that's why they aren't there.

If they put Primeape in there, then it's fairly unlikely to forget Pidgeot or Butterfree.


----------



## Kanki (Sep 10, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Well there's a few unconfirmed genders still. Snivy and Unfezant will join Bayleef eventually as well. Charizard is giving the thumbs up, so...orgy time. If we count Delia then there's two females to go around assuming the others are all males.
> 
> Can't wait to watch that episode
> 
> ...



True - though he told Pigeot that he would be back to get her.

Anyway is the subbed better than the dubbed in the earlier series?


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow just finaLly watch this episode ASH FINALLY MEETS GIOVANNI AFER 15 YEARS, PERSIAN VS PIKACHU TOO MUCH GOOSEBUMPS SCREAMING OMGGGG


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 27, 2012)

^WHAT?


----------



## アストロ (Sep 27, 2012)

that's actually quite potential starter for the bettering of the series. 
If the introduce him as the main villain things might start rolling for development of the characters and plot.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 27, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> ^WHAT?



latest episode


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 27, 2012)

Now where da hell is Team Plasma


----------



## Kiss (Sep 28, 2012)

I used to watch the anime when I was younger. Later on I lost interest and stopped watching it.


----------



## StudioHotaru (May 26, 2013)

Wheres all the love for this thread gone to??!! :'(


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2013)

I was a bit surprised that Episode N was so short (14 episodes). The only thing positive that came from that arc was Charizard returning. Hopefully, Dekorora Adventure will be more interesting. Perhaps it will continue running until the X & Y series start????


----------



## Mei Lin (May 27, 2013)

Butterfree is returning for Ash, and Claire with her evolved Dragonite, I think Iris's Dragonite is going to be Charizarded.  The series should be ending soon. But I haven't watch much of it, skipped the N arc as well, slowly just don't want to watch or play the game anymore.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2013)

Watched episode 4 of the latest season. Poor Mijumaru getting NTR'd like that


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 20, 2013)

Is Ash gonna stop being the main character anytime soon?


----------



## Mio (Jun 20, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> latest episode


Wtf is that thing he's on? Why is he chilling on an UFO?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Watched episode 4 of the latest season. Poor Mijumaru getting NTR'd like that



 NTR'd?...whats that?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is Ash gonna stop being the main character anytime soon?



Long time anime fans would love it so it's never going to happen >_>

The series is based on a demographic that has a ton of turn over (ages 6-12). The anime knows it can get away with repetitive and unimaginative storylines because the viewership is ever changing. As the older viewers age, they're easily replaced by younger viewers who are new to the series thus don't know anything about the kanto and johto arcs, etc....





Superman said:


> NTR'd?...whats that?


----------



## Boa Hancock (Jun 21, 2013)

Pokemon anime is for kids, not for teenagers or adults. .-.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 30, 2013)

If they're not going to change the main character, they  could at least stop BS'ing his progress..Or lack thereof 

The hell does he go from fighting legendaries to losing against scrubs?



Seto Kaiba said:


> Is Ash gonna stop being the main character anytime soon?


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 30, 2013)

WELL THEN

Let's only hope that Gen VI Anime is like IV with Ash having memory, using strategies, evolving atleast half of his team and catching powerhouses.

in my dreams


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow look at Froakie.


----------



## ElementX (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL anime. 

You people fantasizing that its ever gonna change.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 2, 2013)

ze theory= ash is forever young due to mewtwo's powers is still plausible

along with the one that Nintendo used CHIM! on ash


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 6, 2013)

ElementX said:


> LOL anime.
> 
> You people fantasizing that its ever gonna change.



It did in Sinnoh.

But then it returned to be pretty bad again in Unova, because of lolreboot. They wanted to make it  like Kanto again but failed pretty hard, and the Earthquake ruined the series even further by getting rid of B/W Team Plasma.

The problem is, if Ash will return back to being competitive in Kalos, then we can expect he will go stupid again in Gen VII and the cycle will repeat.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2013)

Man I miss Sinnoh Ash.  Between Sinnoh and Battle Frontier Ash was at his peak.


----------



## Weather (Jul 11, 2013)

In other news.

Apparently Mewtwo can change formes anytime he likes in the Anime.




Also this:









Love it.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 11, 2013)

Weather said:


> In other news.
> 
> Apparently Mewtwo can change formes anytime he likes in the Anime.
> 
> ...


Anytime _she_ likes. This isn't the Mewtwo from _Strikes Back_ and _Returns_. 

_My_ Mewtwo didn't need no form change. He performed acts of god before breakfast.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 11, 2013)

Weather said:


> In other news.
> 
> Apparently Mewtwo can change formes anytime he likes in the Anime.
> 
> ...



Wait ... which episode/cutscene was this?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 11, 2013)

You can't have more than one Mewtwo...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2013)

Wait, the anime has two different Mewtwo?


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 11, 2013)

There was a series of tweets from a Japanese source a few weeks ago, confirming that the Mewtwo in the new movie was different from the Mewtwo in the first movie, which makes sense given the more effeminate voice and obvious limitations in power. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> You can't have more than one Mewtwo...


I used to want to believe the same thing, but really, so long as there's Mew DNA to work with, Mewtwo can be re-created. 

Obviously not the same way twice, since _Strikes Back_ Mewtwo was a proverbial god and this new one a clearly inferior.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2013)

Who got their hands on Mew DNA?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> There was a series of tweets from a Japanese source a few weeks ago, confirming that the Mewtwo in the new movie was different from the Mewtwo in the first movie, which makes sense given the more effeminate voice and obvious limitations in power.
> 
> 
> I used to want to believe the same thing, but really, so long as there's Mew DNA to work with, Mewtwo can be re-created.
> ...



but he look like old Mewtwo so unless whoever cloned him again would have needed the original blueprint.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Who got their hands on Mew DNA?


That's the part we don't know yet. The tweet that revealed the info implied that the new Mewtwo was cloned by an unknown source.


Linkdarkside said:


> but he look like old Mewtwo so unless whoever cloned him again would have needed the original blueprint.


Seeing as the new one has some stark differences (female voice, seriously weaker), that can't entirely be the case.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2013)

tch. I wish we just had a Pokemon Special anime...


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 12, 2013)

*Kanto/First series
Orange Islands/Second series[Can fall under with the first series despite being in a different location]
Johto/third series[Can fall under first series as well despite being a different region
Hoenn/fourth series[Can be called a whole new second series]
Back to Kanto/fifth series[Can fall under second series.]*
Sinnoh/sixth series[Can be counted as a third series.]
Unova/seventh series[Can be addressed as a 4th series.]


The bolded ones were the greatest and I enjoyed them of so much! Sinnoh and Unova suck...hard. I hate them. I also hated Generation IV but that's beside the point.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Wait ... which episode/cutscene was this?



Prologue to Mewtwo's Awakening. Aired yesterday. There's a raw circulating, but I have to see any subs for it. 

As far as I recall, there really wasn't any explaining as far as how this Mewtwo was created. It's a big ass pull, but at least _our_ Mewtwo isn't the one who's getting nerfed. 

From what I understood of the special, it's simply her escaping, and a hunter trying to catch her. All while Virgil and a little girl with her grandfather are hanging out. 

They tell Virgil about how a mysterious Pokemon saved them, and the hunter (Pretending that his arm was injured.), explains that it was Mewtwo. It seems that he tells them she's injured (Which she was, by the _hunter's_ Pokemon at the start of the special.), and that they need to find her and treat her.

Typical trap shit, he fails in catching her, she stops the forest fire, and she takes off. It ends with Ash and his group being told by Professor Oak about New Torque city, and them deciding to go and check it out.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Prologue to Mewtwo's Awakening. Aired yesterday. There's a raw circulating, but I have to see any subs for it.
> 
> As far as I recall, there really wasn't any explaining as far as how this Mewtwo was created. It's a big ass pull, but at least _our_ Mewtwo isn't the one who's getting nerfed.
> 
> ...



O.o

I didn't know that Mewtwo could have a gender ... my mind has been blown again today for the first time.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Prologue to Mewtwo's Awakening. Aired  yesterday. There's a raw circulating, but I have to see any subs for it.
> 
> As far as I recall, there really wasn't any explaining as far as how this Mewtwo was created. It's a big ass pull, but at least _our_ Mewtwo isn't the one who's getting nerfed.
> 
> ...



Our Mewtwo don't get hunted. 

Our Mewtwo does the hunting. 



Linkofone said:


> O.o
> 
> I didn't know that Mewtwo could have a gender ... my mind has been blown again today for the first time.


This is the anime we're talking about. 

Lugias with babies, Pikachus that defeat Rock/Ground types, and gendered Mewtwos are the norm.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

I swear, they're practically baiting for Mewtwo babies now...


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

> This is the anime we're talking about.
> 
> Lugias with babies, Pikachus that defeat Rock/Ground types, and gendered Mewtwos are the norm.



:/

I guess I'm stupid.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 12, 2013)

So if this Awakened Form is significantly more powerful, can you _imagine_ the _real_ Mewtwo on that Awakened shit?


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Our Mewtwo don't get hunted.
> 
> Our Mewtwo does the hunting.



To be fair, he does get hunted in Mewtwo Returns, but I can understand the entire situation. I was quite happy with it, and it closed his story well.



The Ninth Doctor said:


> So if this Awakened Form is significantly more powerful, can you _imagine_ the _real_ Mewtwo on that Awakened shit?



He doesn't fucking need it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

The real Mewtwo should return for like an episode ... I miss him.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> The real Mewtwo should return for like an episode ... I miss him.



I miss him too, but I'd rather they didn't do anything with him. The current writers would wreck him.

I'd rather have small cameos of him as they've been doing, and leave it at that.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I miss him too, but I'd rather they didn't do anything with him. *The current writers would wreck him*.
> 
> I'd rather have small cameos of him as they've been doing, and leave it at that.



True ... but the intros where he cameos makes me want to see him in an episode even more.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Also just wondering, would the new Forme be something that all Mewtwos could transform into? Or just the Female one? Now I am really curious.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Also just wondering, would the new Forme be something that all Mewtwos could transform into? Or just the Female one? Now I am really curious.



I'm willing to bet that in the games, Mewtwo will remain genderless. 

According to leaks/rumours, there are two alternate formes. Both require items to activate. 

I'm pretty positive all Mewtwo will be able to use it, given the circumstances.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds radical. Wait two formes? :amazed


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Sounds radical. Wait two formes? :amazed



_Supposedly_, yes.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh boy I want to see the other forme now!


----------



## lacey (Jul 13, 2013)

Okay, to be fair, I knew the movie wasn't going to be anything grand in terms of plot, but they basically retconned _Mewtwo Strikes Back_ and _Mewtwo Returns_.

From Pokebeach:



> Ash asked Mewtwo who she is. No one had ever seen a Mewtwo before.
> 
> Mewtwo was cloned from Mew by different scientists, who are evil, then unintentionally blew up their lab and killed them after they were shocking her with electrodes and she was trying to push them away.
> 
> ...



I'll probably still watch it for the art/animation, but jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

Didn't Mewtwo mind wipe Ash every time he met him?


----------



## Saru (Jul 13, 2013)

^I do remember him mind-wiping him.

Also, if the Mewtwo in the movie is female, and the rumor about the formes ends up being true, I fear that Mewtwo will be assigned a gender that has forme changes depending upon said gender.

Pokemon X and Pokemon Y. Male vs female themes?

I hate the new forme BTW.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 13, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Okay, to be fair, I knew the movie wasn't going to be anything grand in terms of plot, but they basically retconned _Mewtwo Strikes Back_ and _Mewtwo Returns_.


I don't think I can even watch this shit now. 

I was done with the anime a long time ago, this seals the deal. 



Linkofone said:


> Didn't Mewtwo mind wipe Ash every time he met him?


Only in the first movie. He gets talked out of editing the good guys in _Returns_, and opts only to edits Team Rocket's memories.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 13, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Okay, to be fair, I knew the movie wasn't going to be anything grand in terms of plot, but they basically retconned _Mewtwo Strikes Back_ and _Mewtwo Returns_.
> 
> From Pokebeach:
> 
> ...



I said all the way back when BW first started, but now it really must be said once more...Fuck the BW seasons they retcon all the things and leave you disappoint too much!

That plot sounds really weak too.


----------



## lacey (Jul 13, 2013)

The biggest issue is that this movie does in fact appear to be canon to the series, from what I understand.

While I do intend to treat the movie (And the special.) as canon, I'll just assume Ash hit his head one time too many. :<


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *Kanto/First series
> Orange Islands/Second series[Can fall under with the first series despite being in a different location]
> Johto/third series[Can fall under first series as well despite being a different region
> Hoenn/fourth series[Can be called a whole new second series]
> ...



Wait what was wrong with Sinnoh Ash? He was at his peak in Sinnoh. Unova though, I agree completely.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

Enjoyed it up to Hoenn then it got a little bit meh ... because of plot ... then losing to a level 5 Snivy ...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Wait what was wrong with Sinnoh Ash? He was at his peak in Sinnoh. Unova though, I agree completely.



Yeah, Diamond & Pearl was on point. 

We had some real reoccurring villains and rivals for a change, Ash actually felt like he had grown some, and it never lost the fun/adventure side of things either. Even the battles were more entertaining to watch than before because of the animation peaking, and the writers tying in more of the main series game mechanics. Not to mention the Elite 4 Hype. 

But at the same time, the tail ending was a massive troll considering how nice everything else was..

And despite all expectation, Unova couldn't quite make up for it..It did plenty of things right, but _certain_ other things were beyond troll tier writing.

Like Ash loosing the League to a scrub 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Only in the first movie. He gets talked out of editing the good guys in _Returns_, and opts only to edits Team Rocket's memories.



To add to that, during the Advance Generation/Ruby & Sapphire adaptations, Ash & co. had a run in with an artificial Mewtwo during the 10th anniversary special.

So wut afuq is this


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Enjoyed it up to Hoenn then it got a little bit meh ... because of plot ... then losing to a level 5 Snivy ...



Battle frontier and Sinnoh? What did plot mess up? Did I miss something there? 

And yeah, that snivy fight was pure BS. A pikachu that fought against many high-level opponents and 2 legendary (beat one of the regis and tied with a Latios) lost to a beginning Snivy that was having it's first battle in its life even though it got hit with a quick attack and an iron tail. 

And the Unova league rematch was amazingly _even worse_. Serpirior was dominating the fuck out of Pikachu. Then out of no where it beats it with one hit with a iron tail+ Eletro ball combo attack (one of which shouldn't even be that effective) that clashed with Serpirior's Dragon tail. Pure bullshit 




Hydro Spiral said:


> Yeah, Diamond & Pearl was on point.
> 
> We had some real reoccurring villains and rivals for a change, Ash actually felt like he had grown some, and it never lost the fun/adventure side of things either. Even the battles were more entertaining to watch than before because of the animation peaking, and the writers tying in more of the main series game mechanics. Not to mention the Elite 4 Hype.
> 
> ...



That troll ending is most likly what brought about the rewritten Ash. As some else said, they realized they made ash too strong, so they had to have a trainer with all legendarys beat him. And considering that Ash was the only trainer in the league that managed to beat his darkrai, it's safe to say he would have more than likly won. So they decided next season to make him even more dense as well as "beginner stupid". Look how that turned out


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

> Battle frontier and Sinnoh? What did plot mess up? Did I miss something there?
> 
> And yeah, that snivy fight was pure BS. A pikachu that fought against many high-level opponents and 2 legendary (beat one of the regis and tied with a Latios) lost to a beginning Snivy that was having it's first battle in its life even though it got hit with a quick attack and an iron tail.
> 
> And the Unova league rematch was amazingly even worse. Serpirior was dominating the fuck out of Pikachu. Then out of no where it beats it with one hit with a iron tail+ Eletro ball combo attack (one of which shouldn't even be that effective) that clashed with Serpirior's Dragon tail. Pure bullshit



There was so much Deus Ex Machina ...


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> There was so much Deus Ex Machina ...



Your talking about Battle frontier and sinnoh right? Can you give an example?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

I would like to bring up Pikachu's battle with Paul's Elekid. It was so bad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I would like to bring up Pikachu's battle with Paul's Elekid. It was so bad.



didn't that end in a draw?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 14, 2013)

The series was never like particularly deep or anything but at one time it actually did have progress...you actually thought Ash was becoming an elite trainer...I'd have liked to see something like Pokemon Special or Electric Tale of Pikachu adapted, too late for that though...


----------



## lacey (Jul 14, 2013)

Pikachu lost to a Magikarp once.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 14, 2013)

I remember that 

Not as bad as the loss against Snivy though.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I would like to bring up Pikachu's battle with Paul's Elekid. It was so bad.



I don't remember much of that fight. However it should be noted that later in the Sinnoh saga it was revealed that, unlike Ash's Unova rival Trip, Paul was actually the same as ash in the "gonna start over again" thing. Paul actually competed in like one or two pokemon leagues before coming back to Sinnoh. So it's not to much of a stretch to say that Elekid has seen it's share of battles. We all know how small weak "trained" pokemon in the series get the "anime power" treatment (lol pikachu).



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Pikachu lost to a Magikarp once.



If i'm recalling correctly, wasn't that like "the strongest Magikarp in the world/region" or something? I remember there was something special about it or something....



Hydro Spiral said:


> I remember that
> 
> Not as bad as the loss against Snivy though.



The only battle I can think of that was worse than that was, like I already said, Pikachu's rematch against it evolved as a Serpeior in the Unova's first battle.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2013)

Pokemon starting from the start on Boomerang. Dat Ash.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 19, 2013)

Superman said:


> Pokemon starting from the start on Boomerang. Dat Ash.



Lucky.  I don't have boomerang anymore


----------



## Kanki (Jul 20, 2013)

Is Charizard back? If ever there was a situation that symbolises how good the series used to be, it's the Ash/Charmander/Charmeleon/Charizard relationship.

Surely it has to be god-level by now? And much bigger physically?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 20, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Is Charizard back? If ever there was a situation that symbolises how good the series used to be, it's the Ash/Charmander/Charmeleon/Charizard relationship.



They recently did an entire episode about that, actually. Even reanimated the older scenes.

[YOUTUBE]e21mJxEB7vg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 20, 2013)

Give this guy his own anime


----------



## Kanki (Jul 21, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> They recently did an entire episode about that, actually. Even reanimated the older scenes.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]e21mJxEB7vg[/YOUTUBE]



Dat Charizard 

I take it he's a permanent member of Ash's team now then?


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 21, 2013)

I hope that after the standard DA formula for 20 episodes, XY is going to have a bigger change from it overall. So they better not abuse Team Rocket every episode again.

Let Ash catch a Ghost Pokemon for a change, it would be fun to see one in his team.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I hope that after the standard DA formula for 20 episodes, XY is going to have a bigger change from it overall. So they better not abuse Team Rocket every episode again.
> 
> Let Ash catch a Ghost Pokemon for a change, it would be fun to see one in his team.



And/or Psychic, Dark(Krookodile somewhat counts), Steele type. Surprised he never had one yet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2013)

Superman said:


> And/or Psychic, Dark(Krookodile somewhat counts), Steele type. Surprised he never had one yet.



Scraggy is also part Dark ,what he need is another electric type which should be multi type,they also should keep him rotating pokemon.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Dat Charizard
> 
> I take it he's a permanent member of Ash's team now then?



He is more like a plot pokemon that appears whenever Ash needs a strong pokemon.


----------



## Saru (Jul 22, 2013)

I must say, the anime is p much a joke now (some may argue it was a joke long before then). 

legendaries pop in for filler episodes and showcases like it's nothing now. and the battles really are awful.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

Need more of these.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Need more of these.



That little guy has more hair in his ears than my grandpa.


----------



## lacey (Jul 22, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Need more of these.



Aw, I like how the fur in its ear glows like that.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

I think out of the starters in the new gen... I like Fennekin the best. I think it is well designed.


----------



## lacey (Jul 23, 2013)

> During todays episode of Pok?mon Smash, the first footage of the Pok?mon XY anime was shown. This footage showed Ash and Pikachu within the Kalos region and featured Ash leaving a plane on the Kalos region alone with Ash *screaming* that he'll be the champion in the Kalos region, and then showed Chespin, Fennekin and Froakie in a laboratory. We'll provide footage as soon as possible.



Laughed way harder than I should have.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 24, 2013)

Ash the champion 

Provided the writers refuse to troll his existence any longer


----------



## lacey (Jul 24, 2013)

At this rate, he'll never be champion of anything.

He'll be forever caught in an endless spiral of journeying, catching, and aiming to be the top. Only to fail because they need him around for _just one more season_...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> At this rate, he'll never be champion of anything.
> 
> He'll be forever caught in an endless spiral of journeying, catching, and aiming to be the top. Only to fail because they need him around for _just one more season_...



well Ash won the Orange League,won the battle frontier and countless numbers of small tournaments,championships,races,ect. better than the common trainer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> well Ash won the Orange League,won the battle frontier and countless numbers of small tournaments,championships,races,ect. better than the common trainer.



 By logic Frontier Brains should be on par or very close on par to the elite 4. He beat them, he should clearly be champion by now. really that cheap ass trainer with the legenderies should not have been that much better then ash if even at all. he did defeat Articuno, and the Regies.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 25, 2013)

Have you guys ever read (the late) Takeshi Shudo's take on the Pokemon world? It's some fairly dark stuff in there...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Have you guys ever read (the late) Takeshi Shudo's take on the Pokemon world? It's some fairly dark stuff in there...



No, I have not. And I can not find it real quick. May I have a link before I go to work?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Have you guys ever read (the late) Takeshi Shudo's take on the Pokemon world? It's some fairly dark stuff in there...



i don't like pokemon being dark.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 25, 2013)

Superman said:


> No, I have not. And I can not find it real quick. May I have a link before I go to work?





> The book firmly states that there ?were? the animals like dog or cat existed in the world too, so don?t get confused when they say that Squirtle is a turtle Pokemon.
> 
> It says that Pokemon suddenly appeared from nowhere. And the species kept increasing. Nobody knows why and it?s a total mystery. ->The direct quote from the book : ?Why? How come? For what Pokemon exist in our world? Solving that mystery is equal with solving the mysteries of humankind."
> 
> ...


----------



## lacey (Jul 25, 2013)

Shudo was pretty much the best writer they ever had. Rest his soul.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2013)

That episode "Showdown in Pewter City" really highlights



> Most of the males in the world try to be a Pokemon trainer, and of course, most of them utterly fail hard. Then they just become incompetent adults.
> 
> That’s why most of the workers are female.
> That’s why Satoshi’s grandfather and father is missing. They went to Pokemon journey and disappeared, achieving nothing.



 Saw the episode yesterday and immediately thought of this. Hated how later they retconned the mother's death.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 27, 2013)

Ash is already on the level of E4. He just gets wronged so much.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 30, 2013)

moar wrong is ash driking from the reboot soup of Heroes Reborn

by the time of AG, Ash and May shoud be on their 14's while max is 10


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2013)

Man so I watched that episode with Erika...and man I never remembered how straight arrogant she was. It was....awesome.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 29, 2013)

Man, that is a depressing vision. 

That version of the Pokemon world is horribly unappealing. I'd rather live in the Marvel universe.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 29, 2013)

So one of the last episodes of this season is called "My Dream, Pokemon Master!". And you're doing a marvelous job Ash


----------



## Saru (Aug 30, 2013)

^At least he knows he's only dreaming.


That was weird. Reminded of the Rugrats creepypasta I read some time ago...

A talking Nyarth ?cannot exist and must not exist?? Sounds interesting.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 30, 2013)

pokemon ended in johto

after that its Rob Liefield Level of horrible Writing, a Forever young Ash, and writers who says that a young kid sells better than a growing up character earning experience


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 30, 2013)

Not to mention the shit they say about the female characters.


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 5, 2013)

Shit, that got dark. Tbh, I don't know if I actually like that idea


----------



## lacey (Sep 5, 2013)

The fans who wanted a darker Pokemon series would probably jump on it. 

Frankly, I think the series is fine as is. I don't need everything I like to be dark, it's nice to have something comparatively light hearted. 

Besides, there's plenty of death references and actual deaths in the Japanese version, and in the games.


----------



## Saru (Sep 6, 2013)

moreover, the series already has taken some liberties with making the series a bit more mature imo with the creation trio, N and TP, and Team' Rocket's more professional presentation and demeanor in Unova.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 7, 2013)

the only problem is that the fans wanted ash and the cast growing up, instead of the radar bullshit

like when he and may were almost naked in that stranded episode


----------



## Saru (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah I guess that would make things a lot better

The series will not die out if they replace their icon, lol.  

Not to mention Ash is not even close to being an adult yet


----------



## lacey (Sep 7, 2013)

At least he looks a tick older in X and Y, but maybe that's because they finally gave him teeth.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2013)

So now Clemont and the Yvonne are Ash's new companions according to the new anime poster from CoroCoro. This is gonna be good. See my sarcasm?


----------



## Alita (Sep 12, 2013)

For me, almost everything about the first 3 generations of pokemon was awesome. I was a little hesitant about checking out the 3rd generation of the series(Hoen) since Misty left but I enjoyed that too.

The 4th and 5th generations of pokemon have been mostly terrible though. The battles in the animes of these generations is no where near as good as it used to be. Almost all of the characters are terrible/nigh unbearable, most of the new pokemon were shitty as who knows what(The Sinnoh region takes the cake in this regard giving so many old school pokemon shitty evolutions and redone designs rather than coming up with something brand new and unique like they mostly did in previous generations. And don't even get me started with that shitty pokemon "God."), and the stuff that goes on in the series doesn't even make sense anymore. Like how Pikachu can beat legendries/nigh legendaries but loses to or struggles against pokemon like snivy, raichu, milotic, riolu, etc. Or how Pikachu always gets weaker in each new generation without any kind of explanation. Or how ash is still 10...

They're obviously keeping this series/franchise around for the money but from a quality standpoint the series should have ended after the 3rd generation IMO.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 13, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> the only problem is that the fans wanted ash and the cast growing up, instead of the radar bullshit
> 
> like when he and may were almost naked in that stranded episode





Astrαl said:


> Yeah I guess that would make things a lot better
> 
> The series will not die out if they replace their icon, lol.
> 
> Not to mention Ash is not even close to being an adult yet





♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> At least he looks a tick older in X and Y, but maybe that's because they finally gave him teeth.



Posted this in the convo, but it is more relevant here.

[YOUTUBE]_hyqxT0OmYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

Dat Charizard face.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 18, 2013)

Serena is a noob 

so how about dat XY season?thought it was kinda relevant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 19, 2013)

Watched a bit of the first episode

_"I wanna win the League this time!"_

I lol'd

Ash knows he's been had

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2013)

So Ash will be traveling with Serena, Clemont and Bonnie this time around.

He better evolve his water starter this time around. I know he has some weird aversion of ensuring his water type starters never evolve but hopefully that streak ends this series. I want my bad ass Greninja 

And Serena and Ash has some history already based on that flashback

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 19, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> So Ash will be traveling with Serena, Clemont and Bonnie this time around.
> 
> He better evolve his water starter this time around. I know he has some weird aversion of ensuring his water type starters never evolve but hopefully that streak ends this series. I want my bad ass Greninja
> 
> And Serena and Ash has some history already based on that flashback



Which is another evidence of retcon since when Ash learned about Hoenn he was unaware their were even other regions with different Pokemon


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 19, 2013)

well,Serena might 've lived in Kanto at the beginning

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 19, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> well,Serena might 've lived in Kanto at the beginning



True, hmm I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2013)

PM pace is slow and steady as usual but quality-wise they're the best. Looks like AWI subs has released the first two episodes of XY.


----------



## Solar (Oct 21, 2013)

Watched the dub because lolsubs for Pokemon.

I really thought it was a promising start and I'd like to disclaim that I dropped Black and White within the first two episodes. So I'm not riding a hype train or anything. Ash was actually thinking in his battle and they had this cute vs screen and I was all "Waaaaaaah." So amazing. Bonnie and Clement didn't seem too bad either. And "something unbelieveable just happened to my face!" Funny.

Looks promising and I will be watching the dub. Looks like I made the right decision skipping gen v.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 1, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> And Serena and Ash has some history already based on that flashback



Apparently there was another brief flashback recently as well...



They're really reaching out to the shipping crowd with this one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 3, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> They're really reaching out to the shipping crowd with this one



T-that's not Dawn. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ElementX (Nov 3, 2013)

Anybody who thinks this series will be any different than the previous ones are deluding themselves. It'll be the same recycled, contrived garbage. 

I know it seems obvious talking about Pokemon here, but unlike the games (which at least keep older audiences entertained with a deep battling system and multiplayer) the anime is 100% for children. Its made to sell merchandise.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2013)

ElementX said:


> *Anybody who thinks this series will be any different than the previous ones* are deluding themselves. It'll be the same recycled, contrived garbage.
> 
> I know it seems obvious talking about Pokemon here, but unlike the games (which at least keep older audiences entertained with a deep battling system and multiplayer) the anime is 100% for children. Its made to sell merchandise.



This fictional audience you're alluding to doesn't exist. Anyone who has watched the series since '98 knows that well. Anyone who's watching it now is watching it simply because they want to. There's no need to rationalize why that's the case.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 3, 2013)

I think the real reason is everyone picks back up on it to remind themselves why they don't watch it. 

Because for some reason, we all love seeing a train wreck in slow motion, every now and again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 3, 2013)

Did they de-age Serena?


----------



## Masurao (Nov 3, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Did they de-age Serena?



Yes, though why they didn't do it for Hilda is a bit strange. 

I guess they wanted to de-age Serena for w/e childhood friends/romantic interest angle they're seemingly going for Ash and her in XY.


----------



## Solar (Nov 5, 2013)

By "de-age," do you mean that they just made her look younger or that they literally lowered her age from the games? S:


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 5, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> By "de-age," do you mean that they just made her look younger or that they literally lowered her age from the games? S:


Her unspoken-but-commonly-accepted age in the game is about 16, but it's likely they literally level-capped her to 10 to match Ash.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> By "de-age," do you mean that they just made her look younger or that they literally lowered her age from the games? S:



The latter.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 7, 2013)

ep 5 out.

nice gym battle i guess? what level do surskirts start packing ice beam? 

frozen terrain should be a game move 

dat sticky web troll 

Vivillon solos 

oh well.not too bad considering previous losses.

Bonnie going all Brock 

i give it a 7


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 7, 2013)

I actually liked it. 

But holy shit that Vivillion. She's packing Psychic and Sun boosted Solarbeam in the first gym  It's actually better that way though..So Ash isn't losing to damn scrubs like in BW  

And that Gym battle remix is a lot better than the in-game version...


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Nov 7, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> ep 5 out.
> 
> nice gym battle i guess? what level do surskirts start packing ice beam?
> 
> ...



Surskit doesn't learn it, lmao those were mostly TM moves.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 8, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> This fictional audience you're alluding to doesn't exist. Anyone who has watched the series since '98 knows that well. Anyone who's watching it now is watching it simply because they want to. There's no need to rationalize why that's the case.



Yet everytime a new series comes out, people speculate whether Ash will be cooler this time around, whether Team Rocket will be more villainous, whether they'll have Elite Four battles instead of a tournament etc. 

NO. The answer is No.

Gym battle sounds cool though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 8, 2013)

You know he's going to lose, start over, rarely ever evolve his pokemon and still be ten though.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Masurao (Nov 8, 2013)

The newest episode felt kinda...."abnormal" for Pokemon standards? If only because everytime Serena was on screen she was either fantazing about Ash or constantly getting interrupted because of circumstances when trying to talk to him. Not to mention the "Hey Ash...do you remember me?" cliffhanger. 

The battle was cool enough though.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 10, 2013)

Masurao said:


> The newest episode felt kinda...."abnormal" for Pokemon standards? If only because everytime Serena was on screen she was either fantazing about Ash or constantly getting interrupted because of circumstances when trying to talk to him. Not to mention the "Hey Ash...do you remember me?" cliffhanger.
> 
> The battle was cool enough though.



You mean he has a legitimate romantic interest this time? I guess thats a change if anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bringer (Nov 14, 2013)

So can we all agree that Pokemon best wishes was the worst series out of all the Pokemon series?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 14, 2013)

^I'd cosign that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 14, 2013)

this looks good on Ash


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've pretty much missed out on all of Pokemon Anime from Diamond and Pearl though Black and White. It's good to see that they've stepped their game up a bit on this show, at least in terms of production quality.

I'm curious about the teams will end up this time around. Ash/Satoshi practically guaranteed to end up with a Lucario on his team for Mega Evolution, and my guess is it'll probably be part of the climax for the first season.

Pikachu, Flechinder, Froakie, Lucario... 

He'll probably end up with Grass type on his team (as always) and that pretty much narrows to field down to Skiddo, Chespin, Phantump, and Gorgheist. At the same time Serina also is also probably going to build up a team of pokemon as well. So things being what they are, Serina will probably end up with Skiddo (because riding pokemon is in her background), and Ash/Satoshi will probably end up with Chespin somehow. That being the case Chespin will probably not evolve into it's final form and will either stay a Chespin or become a Quilladin.

I say that because Ash/Satoshi has never ever managed to capture a ghost type pokemon, as he's always terrified of them previous times he's run into one. So like I said, the odds of him ending up with Chespin are very high.

Ash/Satoshi usually ends up with at least 1 pokemon every season that's "weak" that he has to help grow strong through the course of an episode or  a story arc. So I'm thinking either a Goomy that eventually raises into a Goodra, or maybe a fairy type like Klefkey.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 16, 2013)

You know what I noticed, at the end of Sinnoh there wasn't really a reunion like there usually is after the end of every adventure. Usually when Ash goes back home, he meets everyone back in his hometown, and even Misty makes an appearance. Do you think we'll ever see Brock, Misty, May, Max, or Dawn again? Not as main characters, but making appearances in a episode, or meeting Ash in pallet town.

Also did the Black and White series have a small reunion in the end?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 20, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You know what I noticed, at the end of Sinnoh there wasn't really a reunion like there usually is after the end of every adventure. Usually when Ash goes back home, he meets everyone back in his hometown, and even Misty makes an appearance. Do you think we'll ever see Brock, Misty, May, Max, or Dawn again? Not as main characters, but making appearances in a episode, or meeting Ash in pallet town.



Minor appearances, probably. 



> Also did the Black and White series have a small reunion in the end?



Just with all of his Pokemon from the earlier generations. Except Squirtle :<


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 21, 2013)

thats an interesting choice of clothes for Bonnie


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2013)

Hahahah it'd be awesome if Ash got a tyrunt.

Lol episode 7

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 21, 2013)

Never thought I'd see the day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ash be picking up girls


----------



## Masurao (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm more surprised that Ash remembered about his past encounter with Serena as quickly as he did to be honest. I was sure they were gonna drag it out over the course of the series. But she _was _pretty persistent in trying to get him to remember her after all. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRLfajoxF4s [/YOUTUBE]

Here's the flashback in case anyone wants to see it. 

DAT LAVERRE CITY OST


----------



## Bringer (Nov 22, 2013)

Just watched the first episode of X and Y...

I'm impressed.

Sure I do have my complaints, like them making Ash more childish, like when he was whining. But at least they let him keep his competence.

Also the battles are stunning, and flow nicely.

That dude and his sister, they didn't really grown on me much, but I'd take them any day of the week over Iris and Clian.

The new female protagonist feels sort of generic, but from what I've seen in this thread, it looks like there throwing a new spin on it with not only giving her a pre established relationship with Ash, but a romantic relationship. Though I'm not sure if the latter is a good thing...  depends on how they'll handle it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 22, 2013)

Masurao said:


> I'm more surprised that Ash remembered about his past encounter with Serena as quickly as he did to be honest. I was sure they were gonna drag it out over the course of the series. But she _was _pretty persistent in trying to get him to remember her after all.



Yeah, it's..Strange..In a nice way..

Before whenever some girl would have a thing for Ash, it was either sidebar, or basically irrelevant. Here its like they actually care...

Part of me is just calling this out as a ratings ploy tho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2013)

The writers always seem to be wary of having any of Ash's water type starters evolve. I'm hoping they don't continue with that trend with this series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Nov 23, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Part of me is just calling this out as a ratings ploy tho



It most likely is. XY may be starting out great, but I'm just waiting for it to crash and burn really.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 23, 2013)

the ratings are really low in Japan by the way

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 23, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The writers always seem to be wary of having any of Ash's water type starters evolve. I'm hoping they don't continue with that trend with this series.


I want them to animate Greninja, just to see him with that tongue in his mouth


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 24, 2013)

I've really only been following from the episode pictures Serebii puts up...




Kira Yamato said:


> The writers always seem to be wary of having any of Ash's water type starters evolve. I'm hoping they don't continue with that trend with this series.



They kinda have to since Froakie and his evolutions have received major props unlike Oshawott which was kinda forced mascot status akin to Piplup in DP... Dewott would've been fine but yet you make only Tepig evolve?

That and since Ash is most likely not getting the other two starters (I'm assuming we won't see Chesnaught on the main heroes side, kinda like Swampert...) I think Ash might have a bit more diverse team this time. Especially since his flyer and his fire pokemon this time are one in the same, Fletchling won't fall to simply be the utility bird Unfezant ended up becoming.

The thing is though, Kalos didn't have a ton of new pokemon in a sense, so keep that in mind, he could catch some old pokemon to supplement his team especially given how 6th gen had nostalgia everywhere.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 7, 2013)

What trickery be this?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> What trickery be this?



Fake

Search inside your heart, you know it is.


----------



## lacey (Dec 13, 2013)

Got a scan for the new Pokemon movie.

From Serebii:



> The next batch of CoroCoro information has been posted to Japanese forums and this batch showcases more information. This provides details on the upcoming movie, due for release on July 19th 2014. This movie is said to feature Xerneas, Yveltal and Mega Evolutions and is called Cocoon of Destruction (破壊の繭), which could also translated as Broken Cocoon, but we can't be 100% sure until further context is given at a later point. With thanks to StreetsAhead for translation. The first trailer of this movie is expected this weekend on Pok?mon Get☆TV



In b4 Yveltal is just a misunderstood dude looking for a friend.

Both Mewtwo formes are there. :WOW


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 13, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Both Mewtwo formes are there. :WOW


Mewtwo comin' back to wreck shit?!


----------



## lacey (Dec 13, 2013)

Fff I wish haha.

Movie's got quite a while before it comes out, I wouldn't be surprised if those Mega formes are just 2 second cameos in a discussion about them.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 17, 2013)

Fucking lol. The XY anime has a relationship chart now. Are we trying to be real anime now?



And of course the arrow from Serena ------> Ash, reads "*Loves/Likes...?*".  Ash's---->Serena reads "*Buddy!*"

Ash Friendzoning her to the max


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 17, 2013)

Like all the other girls that had a thing for him


----------



## lacey (Dec 18, 2013)

I just snorted so hard.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 21, 2013)

I hear they got a new director for XY, actually. That explains a-lot...

And lol. The Unova Section of the Pokemon TV site is full of Sinnoh League episodes 

Hilarious, even if it is a technical error. Considering how the fans feel


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 31, 2013)

HOLY WIND​
Haven't been this excited for the Anime since Team Rocket vs Team Plasma which got canceled


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 31, 2013)

You know before they went to Kalos it was established in the anime that the Kalos region actually  has a Elite 4 and a Champion.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

Wait is Serena actually in the Anime?

And actual interactions?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah Serena is part of Satoshi's gang right now.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow. That's pretty cool.


----------



## lacey (Jan 3, 2014)

I can't wait for that Sylveon episode.


----------



## Toph (Jan 3, 2014)

Ash is still 10 years old...? Oh well, at least he matured in this season instead of being dorky like the Pokemon Anime's immediate predecessing seasons.

And I smell an upcoming pairing war with the Misty/May/Dawn/Iris and Serena fanboys...


----------



## Black Superman (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 3, 2014)

why do you think they never let Ash become a region champ or atleast fight the elite four. It seems pointless that he goes region to region and never gets to atleast the elite four.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2014)

He's gonna win the Kalos region this time.  I can just feel it.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 7, 2014)

Keep hopes up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2014)

Win the league and keep Serena as his woman. 

IT'S HAPPENING.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 7, 2014)

black and white was horriable with there league champion ship. Him and trip had a 1v1 and then he lost in the second round. They serious need to stop making him a noob trainer everytime he goes to the next region. His skill level should be atleast elite four by now. Its like they just threw his dreams out the window after the kanto region. I know they follow the game but I would love to see him return back to Kanto and make it to the Indigo Plat and use the pokemon he's already caught(Followed him) and get to atleast the elite four.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2014)

With the Original series on Netflix, a friend and I have been checking out the season for a trip down nostalgia lane.


This show's first series isn't nearly as good as I'd remembered it being.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 10, 2014)

The Kanto season had some funny and heartfelt scenes, but it was really weak on battles.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, it's funny, and it's got heart. But it's not just the battles; the writing overall is just bad.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 15, 2014)

OH MY!

SIEBOLD GETTING A MAJOR ROLE IN HIS OWN ANIME EXCLUSIVE SPECIAL SAGA

I can't...WOW

I'm kind of sad that they didn't do it for Grimsley, my favourite Pokemon character. Siebold was my third favourite E4 in General, Lucian is second.
This may however change that!

SO HYPED


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 17, 2014)

If this new kid is getting MegaZard X, then Ash better get MegaZard Y 



Stunna said:


> Yeah, it's funny, and it's got heart. But it's not just the battles; the writing overall is just bad.



That too.

Especially the League, lol.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 17, 2014)

ELITE FOUR JACK ATLAS deserved to get his own anime


----------



## precita (Mar 21, 2014)

Serena's been rather underwhelming so far. She seems like she's only there for shipping and to look cute.

Her entire character just feels like a worse version of what we've already seen with May and Dawn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2014)

At least she's not as annoying as Iris.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 21, 2014)

Damn, the recent Battle Chateau episode was amazing 
I never would expect such a level from the Pokemon Anime.

Except Dusknoir losing, that is


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2014)

They really stepped up the animation and the battles this season. It's like they're trying to make up for all the disappointment the Unova region was. 

dat Viola


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, they made the Battle Chateau look a-lot more appealing than it is in-game. The big outdoor arena, the battle visuals, and those robes...I kinda want them to make it more like this in the next game if possible.

I would love for those robes to be like unlock-able costume pieces 

This season has been surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## Alita (Apr 3, 2014)

I know I'm late to the party here but when it comes to the anime of each generation for me and how I would rate...

Kanto - 10 out of 10

Johto - 10 out of 10

Hoen - 10 out 10 (Though I could understand why one might rate this lower.)

Sinnoh - 4 out of 10

Unova - 7.5 out of 10

Kalos - 10 out of 10 (So far)

The only region I hated was sinnoh (Could write a book on how terrible this gen was.), unova was okay but not good(Mostly because of team plasma and mediocre battles). All the others were awesome for the most part to me.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 11, 2014)

I would love to read that book, because Sinnoh was the worst one, Unova being a nice second place aside from Ash actually catching more pokemon - Most of them, promptly ignored. Looking at you Unfeazant, Snivy, & Palpitoad.

Sinnoh sucked, Unova sucked...


And it doesn't look like Kalos is seemingly any better.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 11, 2014)

Only thing I really didn't like about Sinnoh was the ending. All that buildup with Ash learning about the Champion's League, meeting with/learning from Cynthia & the Elite 4 members, and making it into the Semi-Finals after a great battle with his rival...Only for them to cop out on the ending 

But other than that...Sinnoh was first time I really enjoyed the show after the Original anime ended. Paul, Hunter J, Team Galactic, and Ash's progress made it more interesting than the usual to me.

And personally, I'd place the first 4 generations far above Unova. That series made a joke of Ash and all of his previous successes...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2014)

Sinnoh had it's fair share of hiccups. Dawn's character and her progress through the contests, the progression of Dawn's team, Ambipom essentially wasted, retelling of Charizard's story in Chimchar/Monferno/Infernape, Piplup's forced mascot status, Galactic being under-utilized, Brock being under-utilized, Turtwig being shafted the moment it became Grotle and the horrible way it was handled as Torterra, and finally the pacing quickly speeding up about mid-way into the arc while still having filler - leading to rushed pokemon acquisitions (Gible and TOGEKISS) and horrible favoritism (Buizel and Torterra shafted for Infernape)

 ALL on top of Ash being knocked out once again but this time by a guy with two, maybe more legendaries. Given how skilled Ash had gotten in Sinnoh with his experiences from every league previous was embedded into him at that point, it had to take a trainer with legendaries to take him out (when they could've used someone like Paul but a better sport to knock him down.)


Then Unova... Oh dear Unova... Sinnoh was still worse given the writing but with Unova Ash as practically guaranteed to lose and lose early considering they butchered him into being a newbie.

They couldn't even progress the guy through the original storyline and have him fight Drayden, instead Roxie, the second gym leader in B2W2.

Then there was the way they handled Team Plasma, and N... And everything.

At least Cilan was decent, but Rupunzel... Eh...



Leon Soryu said:


> OH MY!
> 
> SIEBOLD GETTING A MAJOR ROLE IN HIS OWN ANIME EXCLUSIVE SPECIAL SAGA
> 
> ...




If by his own special you mean as an opponent.

Like that they are using the female ace trainer as a character. They never actually use the generic NPC character designs in the actual series. Yeah, the Lass was used in Origins but that was Origins.


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 12, 2014)

Ash's saga should have ended in Hoenn, Love how they kept the main cast forever young if in Hoenn he and may should be in their 14's while max its in his 10's and brock in his 18's

someone can please re-post that pokemon age time line with the older ash may and misty, NF is freezing here


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2014)

This was done I believe by Pokesho, not a surprise considering how he tends to handle May...




Bonus:


----------



## Kanki (Apr 15, 2014)

Does Ash still have his Charizard with him? I watched an ep recently where it came back (I swear it should be a lot bigger than it is too!).


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Does Ash still have his Charizard with him? I watched an ep recently where it came back (I swear it should be a lot bigger than it is too!).



It's in Oak's Lab.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, no longer training at the valley, now at Oak's...

There's another thing Unova crapped out on aside from rushing, not paying attention to the games of the generation, and horrible treatment of certain pokemon:

They brought back Charizard onto Ash's team as a part of "rotation" in Unova after a nice flashback episode... Only to dump Unfeazant at Oak's (A powerful flying type pokemon? Done it twice with Swellow and Staraptor, but Unfeazant's a GIRL? Well, all she gets to do is pop balloons and scout.) and instead of calling up Oak and have Charizard do things like battle somewhere, we INSTEAD have CHARIZARD *SCOUT FOR LOST PEOPLE/POKEMON*

That's the sad thing, as hyped up as Charizard is, he was a powerhouse of Ash's team, and he spent his tenure under Ash not battling tough opponents at a tournament or anything but flying around and scouting for things.

I reiterate: BATTLE READY CHARIZARD DID FUCKING PIDGEOTTO'S JOB FROM THE FIRST SEASON.

For FUCKS sake... And how horrible it is for poor Unfeazant again - Evolving, training, trying to be the best - only to be treated like garbage because the two birds before her were battlers. It was like Torterra all over again only unlike Torterra Unfeazant had the capability to work with Ash's preferred battle style.

Now watch as Fletchling becomes the mighty Talonflame,  only for Ash to pick up Litleo or something and Talonflame simply scouts and pops balloons.

OR Talonflame becomes the main fire type and he dances on Unfeazant's ashes...


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 16, 2014)

I feel like I missed ... a lot ...

of stuff ...


----------



## Kanki (Apr 17, 2014)

Why isn't Charizard training anymore!???
Damn. He was always my favourite of Ash's. When he cost Ash vs Richie, fought Aerodactyl, then grew to respect Ash in the Orange Islands (epic), and then his return in the Johto League. 

Has there ever been a pokemon with better writing than Charmander/Charmeleon/Charizard? Everything about those 3, from when Ash first found Charmander, was amazingly well done. Pok?mon writing at it's best, IMO. 

Any major fight as to have him. Like when Ash beat Gary (and btw...none of Ash's rivals come close to Gary). 

Speaking of Pigeot (as it evolved in the last ep), Ash said he'd go back for him/her. I take it he still hasn't?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2014)

In the original Japanese version, Ash told Pigeot to stay there and protect the other pidgeys.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 18, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Has there ever been a pokemon with better writing than Charmander/Charmeleon/Charizard?




No, which is why they keep trying to rehash it.

Which is why I disliked how they used it for Infernape - only for Infernape, evolution didn't make it disobedient... No, Infernape's issue was it lost control when Blaze was activated, only to gain control the exact moment it needed to.

Then they tried to repeat the formula with Tepig. What happened with that was it was the only starter on Ash's Unova team to evolve, but only once. Pignite didn't quite stack up with Charizard so they brought Charizard back.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 18, 2014)

I think as a trainer, Ash's prime is Sinnoh.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2014)

I miss season 1. :/


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2014)

XY Ash has some potential. He's already training more than he ever did in Best Wishes.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 18, 2014)

He needs to catch something tho.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2014)

Upcoming episodes suggest he might get either a Hawlucha or a MEGA LUCARIO.

Or neither.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 18, 2014)

Riolu fanboys be rejoicing after almost 8 long years of Ash getting one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2014)

And it's almost guaranteed he's going to bring back Charizard so we can see Mega Charizard X vs Mega Charizard Y in the future against Alan.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 18, 2014)

For the nostalgia factor they need to show Bulbasaur lose out to Groevyle somehow (yeah I've butchered the spelling). The focus needs to be on how Bulbasaur was always Ash's closest Grass Pok?mon, which inspires it to evolve into a Venusaur (have him evolve to Ivysaur before). 

All the old Gen need to come back for one battle, in their evolved forms. 

Pikachu
Blastoise
Charizard
Venasaur 
Pidgeot
Muk/Snorlax/Kingler.

Has Ash ever gone back to his Primeape? Or he can get Haunter back 
I take it his Butterfree is dead after mating? Never really cared for it, but still 

I always thought it was a bit ridiculous how Totadile, Bulbasaur and Squirtle never evolved. Bulbasaur especially was pretty strong.

I haven't watched for a while, but would Charizard and Groevile still be considered as Ash's strongest 2?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2014)

Groevile turned into Sceptile and beat a Darkrai(legendary), man. 

Ash's top 3 are probably

1. Charizard
2. Sceptile
3. Infernape


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 18, 2014)

Pikachu is too broken to be considered Top 3. Beating a Regice and a Latios then falling to a level 5 Snivy.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Weather (Apr 18, 2014)

> I always thought it was a bit ridiculous how Totadile, Bulbasaur and Squirtle never evolved. Bulbasaur especially was pretty strong.



Bulbasaur never wanted to evolve, there is whole episode dedicated to ending that thing.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 18, 2014)

Poor Pikachu can never be a top tier.

"Pikachu got tired cuz of Zekrom!"

Why did they do that, lol. Even in the rematch, he lost to Servine using *Cut*. wth.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> XY Ash has some potential. He's already training more than he ever did in Best Wishes.



Its almost like they realized how hard they screwed him in Unova

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 19, 2014)

Ash was screwed in Sinnoh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 19, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Ash was screwed in Sinnoh.



They certaintly planned a different ending for him, but Nintendo/GameFreak forced them to rush things in order to advertise the newest gen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2014)

In the ending to Unova, Ash apologized to Prof Oak for sucking in the league. It's like the writers knew how hard they screwed him over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 19, 2014)

Its not even just about the loss, either.

First some newcomer gives him trouble throughout the whole show. Then after he finally wins against that kid, they have him lose to _another_ kid that didn't even know the League rules. Ash had to grab him by the hand just so he wouldn't miss registration  He didn't win any minor tournaments in Unova either.

At least before they gave him good matches and strong opponents, even if he had to lose. Plus the Orange League Hall of Fame and Battle Frontier Championship.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2014)

They made Ash into a noob and reset him to being a ten year old again when it was obvious he had aged in Johto and Sinnoh. Shit made no sense.

Now he's in Kalos and he looks like he aged again. We can only hope.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 19, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ash's top 3 are probably
> 
> 1. Charizard
> 2. Sceptile
> 3. Infernape



You forgot his tank, Snorlax.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2014)

Snorlax never beat no legendary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2014)

Is Ash still 10?


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 21, 2014)

What did you expect 

Unova messed up. I could have swore he said more than one time that "it's been a year since I started my journey" throughout the whole series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2014)

It seems like he's older in XY after that retcon BS in Best Wishes. Older than 10, at least.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 21, 2014)

d'aww :33


----------



## Alita (Apr 22, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> d'aww :33



Isn't amaura adorable? :33

It's one of the reasons its my 2nd fav non mega evolutionary kalos pokemon.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 22, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> What did you expect
> 
> Unova messed up. I could have swore he said more than one time that "it's been a year since I started my journey" throughout the whole series.



>watching the dub

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 22, 2014)

Vino said:


> >watching the dub



Yeah, that could have been a mistranslation. It was said in the Polish version I've watched in some movie (or Pikachu short) as far as I remember.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2014)

Ash actually celebrated a birthday in one of the movies, so making him 10 again was just bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't care what anyone says, sinnoh saga was when ash was at his best. Unova ash up till now is a completely different person from his intellect to his personality. The episode when serena shows ash how to get on a rihorn was painful to watch. You could literally see him pushing himself off the rihorn's side. And when bonnie asked what pokemon evolution was.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2014)

XY Ash is the leader of the team and everyone in Kalos worships him for singlehandedly fighting a Garchomp atop poke-Eiffel Tower. Then he directs a completely blinded pikachu to win a two-on-one battle. 

He's gonna be just fine.

Oh yeah...episode 24 has been delayed indefinitely due to the korean shipwreck disaster and they're going straight into the second gym battle instead.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 23, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> XY Ash is the leader of the team and everyone in Kalos worships him for singlehandedly fighting a Garchomp atop poke-Eiffel Tower. Then he directs a completely blinded pikachu to win a two-on-one battle.
> 
> He's gonna be just fine.
> 
> Oh yeah...episode 24 has been delayed indefinitely due to the korean shipwreck disaster and they're going straight into the second gym battle instead.



He's still as terribly written as in unova. And your overselling those 2 events. He didn't actually fight the garchomp just tried to get it to come back to its senses (he's done this so many times in the other saga's as well as the movies with other pokemon much worse). And as to the blind thing, you realize he's done somewhat similar things many times with his other pokemon( most notably bulbasuar). 

Face it. They pushed the reset button on ash's entire character. Still can't believe that they're trying to make team rocket battle stupid again after how strong they were in unova.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2014)

Unova Ash wouldn't have been able to do any of that. You're underselling him just as much as you think I'm overselling him.

And his battle with the garchomp was televised all over Kalos. He IS a celebrity in the region to the point in the mega evolution special, other trainers who never met him are talking about him. To say there's no difference between the competent Ash of XY and the stupid kid in Unova that lost to a rookie level trainer with a snivy is just being dishonest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxve (Apr 24, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Unova Ash wouldn't have been able to do any of that. You're underselling him just as much as you think I'm overselling him.
> 
> And his battle with the garchomp was televised all over Kalos. He IS a celebrity in the region to the point in the mega evolution special, other trainers who never met him are talking about him. To say there's no difference between the competent Ash of XY and the stupid kid in Unova that lost to a rookie level trainer with a snivy is just being dishonest.



It's the same ash from unova. And yes he could if they wrote it. Not saying ash didn't look boss when said "i'm here to help". It is however,  after these moments of "coolness" that he reverts to his kiddish. Their trying to make him better this after how horrible he was in the last. So far aside from battles (which are just animated better in the xy saga) he's shown to be the same. Still didn't respond to my rihorn and evolution comment. 

And being famous means jack when any ash from any saga could do the same thing. Even the ash that was in viridean forest(know its misspelled) could. Dispite what you may believe he's still retains the same dumb childish personality from unova. Let's just hope it gets better at some point this season. Cause so far they aren't doing a good job.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> d'aww :33



kinda wished that it had become a main pokemon member this season ........but alas no


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxve said:


> It's the same ash from unova. And yes he could if they wrote it. Not saying ash didn't look boss when said "i'm here to help". It is however,  after these moments of "coolness" that he reverts to his kiddish. Their trying to make him better this after how horrible he was in the last. So far aside from battles (which are just animated better in the xy saga) he's shown to be the same. Still didn't respond to my rihorn and evolution comment.
> 
> And being famous means jack when any ash from any saga could do the same thing. Even the ash that was in viridean forest(know its misspelled) could. Dispite what you may believe he's still retains the same dumb childish personality from unova. Let's just hope it gets better at some point this season. Cause so far they aren't doing a good job.....



The rhyhorn and evolution things were played for comic relief, so there's not much to comment on. Ash will always have those moments in any series. What about all the instances of him showing off his knowledge and being able to tell people about pokemon they've never seen....when in Unova, he was ignorant to the point of using his pokedex on a freakin' Koffing?

Lets just agree to disagree because I see an obvious difference in his maturity and personality from Unova and you don't and I don't see either of us budging from our positions until a hundred episodes from now when he's dealing with the league.



Punk CM said:


> kinda wished that it had become a main pokemon member this season ........but alas no



It would literally die if it wasn't inside a zero degree environment. It'd be useless for battle.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 24, 2014)

So they are writing Ash as a capable trainer in the new episodes? Wow lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2014)

Dark Matter said:


> So they are writing Ash as a capable trainer in the new episodes? Wow lol



He hasn't lost to a level 1 Snivy, if that's what you're asking. 

The battles in XY are way better than in BW. That's something everyone can agree on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 26, 2014)

For all the criticism I give this series? 

Ash in Kalos has been more perceptive as a trainer. Practicing more frequently as well, and looking into his opponents strengths to better himself too. Feels like he's coming out of DP. He is still 10, but they did keep some things in tact from previous generations. He's not as cocky as he used to be, he's more willing to listen to others, and his prankster side has completely diminished. 

...But what happens when we hit Gen 7..?


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> ...But what happens when we hit Gen 7..?



A whole new cast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 26, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> A whole new cast


Pff, I wish.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 29, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> A whole new cast



That's what specials are for


----------



## alekos23 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Totally not a cat (May 27, 2014)

Not sure if this is the place to discuss this but, anyone noticed that Regis are basically Daleks?
[YOUTUBE]pSMQYDYBALY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 6, 2014)

Korrina ep looks fun


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 6, 2014)

Korrina

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kirito (Jun 9, 2014)

damn everyone who said x and y was a good anime. they said ash was going to get a girlfriend. im like no way im missing this shit, i wanna be there when shit hits the fan and started watching.

now im watching it along with everyone else. 

just a mediocre improvement in plot and character development is enough to make me care a little bit about the anime again

im angry at myself for watching x&y for romance. romance in fucking pokemon. dammit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2014)

Kirito said:


> damn everyone who said x and y was a good anime. they said ash was going to get a girlfriend. im like no way im missing this shit, i wanna be there when shit hits the fan and started watching.
> 
> now im watching it along with everyone else.
> 
> ...



Never associate this with a pokemon anime that has Satoshi as the main character...NEVER

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxve (Jun 9, 2014)

If this season is like the game x and y, shauna will be a childhood friend of serena and develop a crush on ash. I heard that ash catches a riolu. Is this true?


----------



## Weather (Jun 10, 2014)

> If this season is like the game x and y, shauna will be a childhood friend of serena and develop a crush on ash. *I heard that ash catches a riolu. Is this true?*



Totally unfounded, Korrina has her Lucario, According to the opening Ash gets a Hawlucha, which is freaking cool.

Also loved Korrina in the anime she totally curbstomped Ash... a SD boosted Bone Rush (x3) plus a Power Up Punch? Talk about overkill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 13, 2014)

Pikachu got rektttt!!!




Kirito said:


> damn everyone who said x and y was a good anime. they said ash was going to get a girlfriend. im like no way im missing this shit, i wanna be there when shit hits the fan and started watching.
> 
> now im watching it along with everyone else.
> 
> ...


Yeah, your not the only one rofl. I too got into XY cause I heard their was a romance plot. Well, I guess this is as close as we are gonna get with Satoshi, don't know what I was expecting really lol.

On a side note, how far are the raws to the subs. Searching tumblr for pikachu getting golf punted lead me into some VERY interesting gifs with Korrina and Lucario.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2014)

StrawHatCrew said:


> On a side note, how far are the raws to the subs. Searching tumblr for pikachu getting golf punted lead me into some VERY interesting gifs with Korrina and Lucario.



As of yesterday, the subs are 2 episodes behind which isn't that bad.


----------



## Alita (Jun 15, 2014)

The xy anime just gets better and better. It's leagues beyond sinnoh and unova IMO.

My only complaint right now is all the lucario focus. The creators of the series dickride this pokemon way too much.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> The xy anime just gets better and better. It's leagues beyond sinnoh and unova IMO.
> 
> My only complaint right now is all the lucario focus. *The creators of the series dickride this pokemon way too much.*




It's also why they'll never give Satoshi a Lucario of his own. xD


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 16, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> The xy anime just gets better and better. It's leagues beyond sinnoh and unova IMO.
> 
> My only complaint right now is all the lucario focus. The creators of the series dickride this pokemon way too much.



I don't mind.

It's better to see Gen IV pokemon have spotlight than constant Charizard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Jun 16, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> I don't mind.
> 
> *It's better to see Gen IV pokemon have spotlight than constant Charizard*



I disagree. 

Though I do admit that they have been shoving charizard x down our throats for a while now. They need to give his y version some love.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 16, 2014)

Ash better get that Hawlucha in the preview I swear. It's one of the most badass Gen VI Pokemon to ever exist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 16, 2014)

It's already been confirmed months ago.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 16, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> It's already been confirmed months ago.



...oh. 

Well... Yay!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 17, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> I see that the OP not only got the remix treatment but we get new images as well....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Ugh... Okay, that's great just...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Eh, Hawlucha? Well, taking the typing into account it's not gonna simply pop balloons, but given the idea of the episode name it'll appear in, it looks like it'll be a Bulbasaur expy where it valiantly protects pokemon. I expect a Shiny one to appear later on as a rival - referencing the whole HEEL aspect that wrestlers go through.

Fletchinder is awesome. I'm going to wonder how Ash will use it as both a fire/flying type though I'm sure I know how... If anything, it'll become Swellow 2.0...

The in-game friends are rivals, each with a Kanto starter? Well, okay... After all, can't give Trevor Pikachu because that's the pokemon Ash uses (Then try to introduce Raichu?)

I'm not overall positive so far considering it's taken this long for Ash to get his third Kalos pokemon and to evolve at least one of them - one of them being NOT FROAKIE.







Kirito said:


> damn everyone who said x and y was a good anime. they said ash was going to get a girlfriend. im like no way im missing this shit, i wanna be there when shit hits the fan and started watching.
> 
> now im watching it along with everyone else.
> 
> ...




Just imagine the fact that we're gonna have Ruby and Sapphire remakes to incorporate into this dying commercial... Fuck, maybe just get a passing mention like last time.

As for romance... I suspect they're going to at the very least at the very end of the season, pair Serena with Clemont - It'll kill a few Talonflames with one set of Stealth Rocks: Rid Ash of this romantically inclined character who will never get anywhere with him allowing him to go off to the next generation guilt free, Serena will be happy she found someone, and Bonnie will be happy that her brother has someone too - so that when Ash parts ways all the loose ends will be wrapped up.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 17, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Just imagine the fact that we're gonna have Ruby and Sapphire remakes to incorporate into this dying commercial... Fuck, maybe just get a passing mention like last time.



No chance. HG/SS didn't introduce any new Pokemon. OR/AS already made Primal Groudon and Kyogre and they will definitely need to be showcasen somehow.


----------



## lacey (Jun 18, 2014)

This last episode was fucking intense, lmao


----------



## GMF (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad you can't bring Mega's into Amie.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 20, 2014)

Mega Lucario wrecks it in any continuity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 21, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> No chance. HG/SS didn't introduce any new Pokemon. OR/AS already made Primal Groudon and Kyogre and they will definitely need to be showcasen somehow.




Please. They only care about what happens in the base games for the show - Emerald was the only one they utilized because the Battle Frontier was not only new, but it had enough "leaders" to make it seem like a gym quest while eating up time before Diamond and Pearl - The fact that they separated the Battle Frontier into separate facilities in Kanto to reference FireRed/LeafGreen was simply icing on the cake.

As far as anything else, Platinum introduced Origin Form Giratina - what happened to that was it got it's place in a damned movie. Expect Primal Kyogre/Groudon to work the very same way... Or worse, worm it's way into being a part of that Mega Evolution special.

B2W2 was represented worst because they completely half-assed BW. Speaking of BW first... They downplayed Team Plasma to make Team Rocket the prime villainous team full-time, the whole moral ambiguous aspect of Team Plasma wanting to free pokemon would've worked wonders for a group of kids who all insist that their Pokemon are their friends, and Ash being some sort of hero would've been a nice play if he lost the pokemon league anyway. (But that ended up being nothing but a movie plot with an unaffiliated villain.)

They couldn't make Ash age two years for B2W2, so they tried to haphazardly incorporate elements into the anime, which made the whole "Unova only" Pokemon thing useless when older gen pokemon started coming in by the droves - and only THEN would they have utilized N.

At best, we'll see ORAS elements in a movie, we'll see new Mega Evolutions, but not anything to make the games go around and around.

Fuck, we'll be more likely to get 7th gen and have this anime simply shit on everything in a rush to get it over with and ready for the next games.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 22, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Fuck, we'll be more likely to get 7th gen and have this anime simply shit on everything in a rush to get it over with and ready for the next games.



Which is terrible as everything hinted at D/P being the end of Ash's journey, until B/W got announced and writers were forced to continue. 

Who knows, maybe they planned Ash to use his 6 best against Takuto at first and ultimately win the League by beating the most powerful trainer he has ever faced. But since the rush, they made him use one of his weakest, unevolved Pokemon like Gible against Darkrai.


About B/W overall, the earthquake ruined it completely but we all know it at this point. With Looker appearing in the first Team Plasma special, we would be getting older gen references faster than since Roxie's gym with her using Koffing.

Then we had time holes like young Bianca in the same universe where Cheren is already a gym-leader etc.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 22, 2014)

Korrina's dad has the most epic eyebrows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 22, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Which is terrible as everything hinted at D/P being the end of Ash's journey, until B/W got announced and writers were forced to continue.
> 
> Who knows, maybe they planned Ash to use his 6 best against Takuto at first and ultimately win the League by beating the most powerful trainer he has ever faced. But since the rush, they made him use one of his weakest, unevolved Pokemon like Gible against Darkrai.
> 
> ...




D/P was rushed well before the league the moment Chimchar joined the team. I think Takuto was added in as a sort of inescapable wall that the writers had pushed themselves into - "What could we do to make sure Ash doesn't win so we can extend our time but also keep it entertaining?" "Well we could have a guy use a legendary pokemon - build him up as mysterious and when Ash barely beats his unstoppable pokemon - he pulls out another" "Genius" "YAY US!"

The whole earthquake really did put a damper on things though I think that even if they were going to go with it we would've possibly achieved the same results - Ash meandering around Unova, acting like the amateur that he became, except he could've faced against Drayden as his 8th opponent until B2W2 were forced into being incorporated into the anime.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 24, 2014)

DP's pacing was sour, but I would not at all call it rushed. If anything it was too drawn out 

It took 67 Episodes for Ash to get his 3rd badge. Ash in Kanto was already gearing up for the League by that point.

Not to mention the 52 Episode gap between Candice and Volkner. That was almost painful


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 24, 2014)

It was a mixture of both.

Drawn out with tons of filler, introducing mainly new but reintroducing old pokemon - recycling plots. Milking Dawn's "character growth" while giving hints towards Chimchar joining Ash, and later - Chimchar's growth into Infernape (all in those 52 episodes between Candice and Volkner)

Meanwhile Dawn sits around with her team of pokemon, losing a majority of her contests, gives away the one pokemon who was fucking interested in them for something else. giving her what was essentially her own Charizard meanwhile Ash was dealing with Chimchar - a direct successor to Charizard.

Then they ass-pulled Dawn by shoving a fully grown Togekiss on her with no experience necessary.


I said it before, I'll say it again - that rotten Togepi would've been a great capture if they were gunning for Togekiss to be highlighted - It wasn't Misty's Togepi so it was capable - it had a mean streak which could have been curbed by care and attention (and evolution) - and finally amidst of all the Infernape focus, it would've given Dawn, who had by that time been shafted into the background, only to be called up when she was doing some contest, something to work for. It would've had her work harder as a trainer to help change Togepi from a rotten brat of a baby into a graceful and motherly Togekiss.

And Cyndaquil was simply dropped in to give that "Johto flair" except when you have Sudowoodo who was a Johto pokemon evolving from a Sinnoh pokemon, Aipom who becomes Ambipom, Swinub/Piloswine to Mamoswine... The Johto novelty factor loses flavor.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 28, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> As for romance... I suspect they're going to at the very least at the very end of the season, pair Serena with Clemont - It'll kill a few Talonflames with one set of Stealth Rocks: Rid Ash of this romantically inclined character who will never get anywhere with him allowing him to go off to the next generation guilt free, Serena will be happy she found someone, and Bonnie will be happy that her brother has someone too - so that when Ash parts ways all the loose ends will be wrapped up.



nah brother



if anyones getting paired its these two if last subbed ep told me anything. one thing i like about xy is how mega evo is hard to get.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2014)

Kirito said:


> nah brother
> 
> 
> 
> *if anyones getting paired its these two if last subbed ep told me anything*. one thing i like about xy is how mega evo is hard to get.



I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought about that pairing after the latest episode.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 28, 2014)

So how is Ash planning to defeat Korrina's Mega Lucario? Knowing Ash it would take him 80 episodes to grind for such level, especially with his current team.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 28, 2014)

Give him a Mega Ring

Recall Charizard 

Though it probably won't happen...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kirito (Jun 28, 2014)

i guess thats what hawlucha's there for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 29, 2014)

That would still make the Hawlucha too OP @_@
Although at this rate the Gym Battle will be 1 VS 3 instead of fair 3 vs 3. If Korrina uses only Mega Lucario I'd be annoyed since it isn't the first time Ash beats them on "Easy" mode.

Recalling his old Pokemon that early is out of question.

Inb4 OR/AS Introduce Mega Pikachu and Ash gets it shortly afterwards to battle her.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2014)

I usually wait for the Pokemon League to watch the series.

But I'm hoping Ash goes back to Hoenn now. That would be cool.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 29, 2014)

How far is the newest season now?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 29, 2014)

This needs to happen.



Linkofone said:


> How far is the newest season now?



2 Badges in, and between Geosenge Town and Shalour City. Their traveling with Korrina so she can master Mega Evolution.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 29, 2014)

> 2 Badges in, and between Geosenge Town and Shalour City. Their traveling with Korrina so she can master Mega Evolution.





Anything very exciting happen?


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 30, 2014)

Mega Lucario raping Pikachu

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 30, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> Mega Lucario raping Pikachu



Needed to happen


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh nu, Pikachuuuu.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2014)

I wonder how far they're actually going to take this romance subplot with Ash and Serena. It's gotten quite a bit of promotion (relationship charts, the valentine poster), and it's being pushed from Serena's side pretty hard by Pokemon's standards within the show itself. It's different for sure, but Ash being the way he is (oblivious)...you kinda feel sorry for Serena. 

Though, it seems alot of people got back into the show because of the Ash/Serena thing, the moment it was revealed they have a backstory.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 2, 2014)

Wait, romance in pkmn anime?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 2, 2014)

huh ... Ash, like a lot of protagonists, seem to be unaware of things like that though.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 7, 2014)

@ClemontxKorrina: This could work too. Sadly I don't think Korrina's going to be in the show much longer after her official gym battle with Ash.

I would really like it if they did bring her back later on and not abandon her like all the other gym leaders in the series - if not to play around with the group's dynamics.



Leon Soryu said:


> That would still make the Hawlucha too OP @_@
> Although at this rate the Gym Battle will be 1 VS 3 instead of fair 3 vs 3. If Korrina uses only Mega Lucario I'd be annoyed since it isn't the first time Ash beats them on "Easy" mode.
> 
> Recalling his old Pokemon that early is out of question.
> ...




Or it could be like the games. Lucario would be not chosen, like how Volkner didn't use his Raichu in his battle with Ash in D/P despite having it around him all the time.


No Mega Pikachu - Final forms only - Anime advertises the games, not the other way around (still don't like they had Pikachu have pokemon speak in X/Y)



Linkofone said:


> Anything very exciting happen?




Nothing at all. NOTHING AT ALL.



Linkofone said:


> huh ... Ash, like a lot of protagonists, seem to be unaware of things like that though.




Well part of it is because of the main demographic of this series is still little kids who don't care for romance, except the girls.

And he'll most likely stay that way, finding some excuse for Ash to leave her without hurting her feelings.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2014)

That's kinda sad actually. :l


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah. Most of the promotion for her has been centered on a romance that will never happen :T

Why would they do that, lol.

I mean Misty liked Ash, but at least had major stuff of her own too.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2014)

Ah, I guess.


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 11, 2014)

dat Brolucha ep. :sanji


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2014)

Dawn and May both had a thing for ash as well. It wasn't a big crush or anything, though when questioned by others in episodes about how they feel about him they both blushed. Probably indicating that they wouldn't be opposed to it. Pretty sure Dawn had it more though. May's embarrassing interactions with ash kinda stopped when she got to know drew more. 

Misty and Ash will sadly never be a thing now.  Thanks to them rewriting his peronality and increasing her maturity in every new episode she's in.

Lol @ Iris though


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxve said:


> Dawn and May both had a thing for ash as well. It wasn't a big crush or anything, though when questioned by others in episodes about how they feel about him they both blushed. Probably indicating that they wouldn't be opposed to it. Pretty sure Dawn had it more though. May's embarrassing interactions with ash kinda stopped when she got to know drew more.
> 
> Misty and Ash will sadly never be a thing now.  Thanks to them rewriting his peronality and increasing her maturity in every new episode she's in.
> 
> Lol @ Iris though



Source for this? thought only Misty had a thing for him.


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been waiting to see that bugger with its mouth open


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 25, 2014)

Hawlucha kicks ass.

Guess that's how Ash will fight Mega Luke.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2014)

I totally lost where I left this anime off at.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 6, 2014)

I lost it somewhere at Sinnoh. From what I heard BW isn't really worth it and haven't started with XY.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2014)

I think I got lost somewhere in BW.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 6, 2014)

BW is utterly shit. It's actually fine to skip it. Just remember who ash's companions were, the pokemon he caught, and that charzarid came back for a visit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2014)

Charizard came back?!


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Charizard came back?!



Charizard came back before X/Y started. 

It stayed at Oak's lab since.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2014)

Edit: Oh nvm I got it.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 8, 2014)

Nope. It finished  For the short time ash used him, he never lost a single battle even though plot made charizard take a beating, it couldn't make him faint. He took a direct hit from a dragonite's dragon rush and received zero damage by countering it with slash. Yes, a one-handed slash attack.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 8, 2014)

Zard needs to come back again for dat Mega Evo.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2014)

Foxve said:


> Nope. It finished  For the short time ash used him, he never lost a single battle even though plot made charizard take a beating, it couldn't make him faint. He took a direct hit from a dragonite's dragon rush and received zero damage by countering it with slash. Yes, a one-handed slash attack.



That makes sense. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Zard needs to come back again for dat Mega Evo.



That would be badass.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 8, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> That would be badass.



Maybe too badass, for ash. He's gonna screw it all up somehow like he always does

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2014)

Lol maybe


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess I should try and catch up on some of this. I guess.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 16, 2014)

Do it. These X/Y Fillers need you


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 16, 2014)

Fillers?!


----------



## Aduro (Aug 19, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Fillers?!



Its pokemon, like 80% of episodes are spent with pokemon learning nothing useful and helping out a random character you'll never see again in a town that doesn't exist in the games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2014)

Eyyyuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 22, 2014)

I watched the anime when I was little but never beyond that...


----------



## precita (Oct 1, 2014)

Man does Serena have any point in this series at all beyond being a love interest? People used to often complain about May or Dawn being weak or girly....but man, Serena takes the cake. It took her 47 episodes to capture a pokemon and she hardly ever battles.

And I thought they couldn't do any worse than Iris


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 2, 2014)

Korrina with her hair down tho

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## lacey (Oct 2, 2014)

Agreed, she's quite adorable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Korrina with her hair down tho



Lucario seems to have a boner for her


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 4, 2014)

Gym fights are sooo fun to watch!

I really wanted Korrina's Machoke to last longer. Dude was a freaking beast. Why can't my Machokes be that fast


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2014)

I will watch this ep for the gym battle.

Usually wait for the pokemon league before watching a series regularly, unless a great battle happens earlier.

Why would Ash replace Volt Tackle with Electro Ball?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 8, 2014)

I stop watching because its the same shit, new place. I know whats going to happen already. ash is going to get one if not all the starters, theyre going to dumb down Pikachu to the point of being a lvl5 pokemon when he should be lvl100, his rival will seem like he's the one who has been in so many battles and is experienced and ash will be the one that seems like this is his first time ever battling, he'll win all 8 badges just to lose in the pokemon league

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2014)

I absolutely loved the gym battle episode. I really only selectively watch Pokemon episodes these days, so seeing the way the battles are animated now, and remembering how they used to be animated, the series has evolved with the technology and techniques, and it looks so beautiful and so much more fluid. 

Eye candy aside, the battle itself was great. I honestly liked the little interruption from Team Rocket, as it made it feel more realistic. Anything can happen in a gym battle, including an interruption like that, but I feel like that's hardly ever shown, so it was a nice thing to see. 

Of course Satoshi was going to choose Pikachu last and it was going to win the fight, but it was still great watching him and Lucario clash. 

I could probably gush about this episode all day haha.

[e]  It's interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 22, 2014)

Farkkkkkkkkkkk Serena's Pancham is kawaii as fk. 

I'd laugh if it evolves


----------



## Aduro (Oct 23, 2014)

Is anyone else curious if/when we'll see one of Ash's team mega evolve? I mean in the games you had to win the Shalour city gym battle which could take ages given how slow the anime moves. But Ash has loads of pokemon with the eventual potential for mega evolution, the kanto starters, sceptile glalie, heracross, and even gible eventually. Plus it could be a chance to see what happened to the Larvitar he looked after or the Pidgeot he said he'd come back for over *4 regions ago.*


----------



## Alita (Nov 1, 2014)

I just saw ash's gym battle with korrina, it was cool tho I personally liked the first two gym battles more.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2014)

During Jotto I pretty much drop watching it weekly and then every four years or so when I region is complete, I marathon it.


----------



## Alita (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm suprised no has talked about the mega evolution act 2 episode. I liked it but expected more out of mega rayquaza and steven's metagross.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 19, 2014)

So a bunch of new episode titles got released in CoroCoro for the upcoming months (to mid Feb.) one of them is....now hold on to your butts...


*February 5th: XY059 - Ash and Serena's First Date! The Vow Tree and the Present!!*


----------



## geG (Nov 19, 2014)

Goomy also confirmed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2014)

Fuck that shit, the evil Malamar is coming back!


----------



## precita (Nov 21, 2014)

Although I don't expect shipping to go anywhere especially with Ash, its interesting to see this. I think all Misty fans and Pokeshippers are getting nervous, their worst fears have come true, the writers have finally introduced a new female companion with a heavy crush on Ash.

It was bound to happen. Misty is so far in the past now (its been 12 years since she's been gone) the writers are no longer obligated to keep a ship alive from a character whose been dead and buried for most of the anime's run now. 

I feel sorry for Misty fans tho, they've been sitting there complaining ever since Misty got replaced by May and from that point onward things only got progressively worse for them with every passing saga. Misty's lack of cameos over the last decade combined with every girl getting more focus than her, now Serena's crush...yeah wouldn't want to be a Misty fan right now.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm surprised that they gave Ash a Goomy. His team is actually rounding out good.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 15, 2015)

They're actually giving Ash a pseudo?  (Goodra is spoilered in the OP)


----------



## alekos23 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2015)

After Satoshi's 4th Gym battle we get the appropriately name episode title: *Satoshi and Serena's First Date! The Vow Tree and the Present!!*

Gotta throw shippers a bone every once in awhile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asriel (Feb 3, 2015)

Seriously! I saw that episode title and I was thinking, _"wtf? How old is he supposed to be again? Is he really old enough to be doing that? I can't believe it's an *actual* date!"_ 

Oh shippers~


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm glad the anime decided to stay in line with the game and give Serena a different hair style.



In any case, that was a tough first lost, but it was an important first step in her chasing her dreams.


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 18, 2015)

She cut her hair!

Looks good on her!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2015)

*Pokemon XY*

Because there apparently wasn't already a thread for it 

Unless I missed it that is


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 28, 2015)

There is a pokemon section.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 28, 2015)

Serena's new haircut is awful

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2015)

This marks like the second time in this season where Team Rocket has teamed up with a Pokemon and chosen not to capture them for no reason (then again it hurt Dedenne and nobody is allowed to get away with that shit).

Also Goomy evolved~


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2015)

Korosensei said:


> Serena's new haircut is awful



Not really. She looks fine, her old hair cut had too much going on like with that pony tail in the back in addition to her already down hair and a hat.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm watching episode 61 right now, that asshat of a Grumpig just hurt Dedenne, how dare he .


----------



## lacey (Feb 28, 2015)

Serena's new haircut is gorgeous. Haters gonna hate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2015)

Jubey said:


> Serena's new haircut is gorgeous. Haters gonna hate.



I quite like it


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 5, 2015)

an old concept




also may and ash have the same age, they dun goofed with this one

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rivers (Mar 6, 2015)

^ Brock becomes a wizard at age 25?

Also, haven't been following the recent anime, but have there been hints / foreshadowing of Ash getting in on Mega Evolution yet?


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 6, 2015)

Canon Years in pokemon since ash and Gary fucking OAK left Pallet = 2 years

now he's 13.....


----------



## Rivers (Mar 6, 2015)

So Ash has supposedly been journeying through 6-7 Regions in the span of 2 years?


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 6, 2015)

Yesterday's XY episode was very nice...
Always enjoy TR focused eps.


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 6, 2015)

Goomy evolves!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 6, 2015)

is Gary still trolling Ash?

that's the only good thing i remember about the 90's Animu.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rivers (Mar 6, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> is Gary still trolling Ash?
> 
> that's the only good thing i remember about the 90's Animu.



Pretty sure Gary lost his ability to troll Ash when he's Blastoise was KO'd by Charizard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2015)

Rivers said:


> So Ash has supposedly been journeying through 6-7 Regions in the span of 2 years?



Ash keeps getting lucky with Time Wizard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 7, 2015)

Or Pokemon earth is bigger than earth and it has the year span of mars


also 18 years old(16 my ass) may look like Remy Lacroix, WHAT KIND OF CRACK OR LEAF THEY SMOKE?


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Mar 29, 2015)

Ash actually evolved the slug into Goodra, holy shit. All of his Pokemon (except Pikachu) are evolving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 29, 2015)

damn that "i'll never evolve" promise

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (Mar 29, 2015)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Ash actually evolved the slug into Goodra, holy shit. All of his Pokemon (except Pikachu) are evolving.



I hope so, it they do then he could get a stronger team than he had in sinnoh, Talonflame is a crazy strong sweeper, Goodra his first pseudo legendary and dragons do well in the anime so if it stops being a wimp it could wreck a lot, Hawlulcha has some serious moves and Greninja as his starter is bound to do well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Mar 30, 2015)

Aduro said:


> I hope so, it they do then he could get a stronger team than he had in sinnoh, Talonflame is a crazy strong sweeper, Goodra his first pseudo legendary and dragons do well in the anime so if it stops being a wimp it could wreck a lot, Hawlulcha has some serious moves and Greninja as his starter is bound to do well.



Honestly with how the team is setting up I'm pretty sure its definately gonna be a better team then Shinno's forthe simple fact that he had Gible on that team lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 6, 2015)

Just watched episode 65. Wow. Goodra already! I think that's the fastest one of Ash's Pokemon has ever evolved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 7, 2015)

So has Ash finally aged? He's no longer 10?


----------



## Aduro (Apr 7, 2015)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Honestly with how the team is setting up I'm pretty sure its definately gonna be a better team then Shinno's forthe simple fact that he had Gible on that team lol.



Actually gible was pretty tough. It took out Conway's Dusknoir and his Shuckle winning him the match. For a new pokemon it was very talented. Its draco meteor nearly took out that darkrai too. His Torterra was his real weakness.


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 7, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> So has Ash finally aged? He's no longer 10?



pokemon is in mars and ash is 12


----------



## Rivers (Apr 7, 2015)

Do people think Ash will eventually mega evolve his Pidgeot or his Charizard?


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 8, 2015)

Probably Charizard.

Or in the pokemon league he may mega evolve one different pokemon per final round.

quarter finals, semi finals, finals.

Charizard, Pidgeot, and ???.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 13, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Probably Charizard.
> 
> Or in the pokemon league he may mega evolve one different pokemon per final round.
> 
> ...



That's pretty epic actually. I can't remember all of Ash's Pokemon so I don't know what the third one will be assuming if he makes it that far. 

Watched the latest episode with the Citroid bots. Gym battle next episode!


----------



## Aduro (Apr 18, 2015)

Rivers said:


> Do people think Ash will eventually mega evolve his Pidgeot or his Charizard?



Pidgeot hasn't been seen outside of one opening which showed nearly all of his pokemon and two flashbacks, only one of which featured Pidgeot as the focus of the scene, since it left in 1999. I doubt its coming back any time soon.  I think Ash's Gible Squirtle or Bublasaur are more likely to evolve twice and then mega evolve before we see pidgeot again. Then Hell will freeze over.

I think he will get either mega charizard (Y if he battles against or alongside Alain, X if he doesn't) or mega sceptile first. Maybe Mega Glalie or Mega Heracross could happen. The rest don't seem too likely unless he borrows some other mega evolving pokemon for a one-off, like that Garchomp from the first episode or the Dan Green Mewtwo.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh yeah it will be Garchomp, Charizard, Sceptile, Glalie, or Hercross.

Or Goomy if it gets a mega in this year's new game.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 22, 2015)

Really enjoyed the gym battle between Citron and Satoshi. Goodra ftw!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 24, 2015)

How many badges does he have? I'm waiting till the pokemon league to watch.

But I watch the mega evolution specials. Those are fun to see.


----------



## Lortastic (May 9, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> How many badges does he have? I'm waiting till the pokemon league to watch.
> 
> But I watch the mega evolution specials. Those are fun to see.



A bit late... but he recently got his fifth badge. He is on his way to his 6th. Might be a while before he gets them all though. XY seems to be taking its time.


----------



## Lortastic (May 12, 2015)

WTF. Ash! Why did you give Goodra away?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobalt (May 13, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> WTF. Ash! Why did you give Goodra away?!



Well he's probably going to get a Noivern now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2015)

Gave up Goodra and got a Noibat? 

*sigh* 

Satoshi must be allergic to owning dragon types outside of that ADD afflicted Gible that never evolved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (May 14, 2015)

^Noibat's a dragon-type too, Hopefully Goodra will return for a while, Ash is happy to leave it with its kind but Goodra still owes him.


----------



## Lortastic (May 14, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> Well he's probably going to get a Noivern now.



As in he already has the pre evolution one? When? I'm only up to episode 70 which I assumed is the latest.


----------



## Xeogran (May 18, 2015)

He doesn't but the opening spoils Noibat pretty much


----------



## Lortastic (May 20, 2015)

Xeogran said:


> He doesn't but the opening spoils Noibat pretty much



Oh it does too. As long as he doesn't give Noibat the Butterfree treatment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2015)

Goodra could be like Gliscor and just make a comeback.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Asriel (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh my god.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 16, 2015)

Ooh! He is getting his Noibat next week.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 19, 2015)

Daw. Noibat is cute af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sarada (inactive) (Jun 30, 2015)

Next ep Serena is actually going to be important. Yay.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 30, 2015)

Are we any closer to the league yet? How many badges now?

I'll watch the final gym battle though.

Maybe the final couple.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 1, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Are we any closer to the league yet? How many badges now?
> 
> I'll watch the final gym battle though.
> 
> Maybe the final couple.



He just beat the 6th gym, gave up Goodra and acquired a Noibat.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 1, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> He just beat the 6th gym, gave up Goodra and acquired a Noibat.



Ash's logic:
"Better leave my strongest pokemon to a group of pokemon that could easily defend themselves."

Why Ash, you're never going to win the League if you keep being like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow okay just a couple more.

Hopefully new gen in very end of 2017, so final gym and league stuff should be 2016.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 1, 2015)

I just want ash's frogider to evolve into a Grenija (yeah I know I spelled them both wrong  ).

That way he can have a badass humanoid team of 3 with it, Septile, and Infernape.

Would love to see a 3 vs 3 battle with those 3


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 2, 2015)

Ash will probably be stuck with Frogadier, because if it evolves then Ash will get banned to Ubers, and we all know that'll never happen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 7, 2015)

At least Ash has a Hawlucha. That thing is pretty epic! Made it part of my X/Y team in story mode. Loved it to death.

Ash only has 5 in his party so far, right? Wonder what his 6th will be?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2015)

Great to see Serena finally winning a contest. 

So many great reactions this week

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 17, 2015)

Talonflame confirmed I'm guessing we'll get Greninja before the end of this year, since Fletchinder is evolving in August.


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 17, 2015)

Talonflame AND Greninja?

Ash for Smogon confirmed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm almost positive Goodra is coming back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2015)

Ash better fucking win this tournament.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tournament? Talonflame?

Are they finally at the league?

I only wanna watch the league. For the fights.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2015)

The Unova tournament was a complete and total disaster for Ash.

>loses against a brat with a 5 Pokemon team instead of the traditional six

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 12, 2015)

new pokemon to be revealed:

[YOUTUBE]hT4ftZ45bTDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aduro (Aug 12, 2015)

The new mon is just goo, like Manaphy. It should have been a squirrel to go with the whole ygdrassil theme Xerneas, Zygarde and Yveltal have.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah, I guess the writers had to tone Ash down since the Unova league. 

Great thing is current gen is quickly catching Ash back up to speed.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 18, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> Talonflame confirmed I'm guessing we'll get Greninja before the end of this year, since Fletchinder is evolving in August.



Is itttttttttttttttt?

Sweet! Should be soon then! 

Can't wait for Serena to grab the Eevee too.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 18, 2015)

>2015
>still watching the anime

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 18, 2015)

>2015
>still posting in anime threads thinking he's above the average anime viewer


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 18, 2015)

Vino said:


> >2015
> >still watching the anime



What's wrong with a 20 minute lighthearted show every week? 

I guess to be fair, Ash does make stupid decisions but the overall spirit is friendly and energetic.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 19, 2015)

The problem with the anime is the repetitive nature of it because they believe downgrading Ash's and his pokemon's skills are necessary to keep the anime running and getting money out of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 19, 2015)

Alan is coming soon to the show so it'll be interesting, I hope to see Ash versus Alan, We know who'll win though. I swear if Ash doesn't even get to the Kalos final league, I'm completely done with Pokemon.

What do you guys think his final team will be?

I'm going for: Pikachu
-Greninja
-Talonflame
-Noivern
-Hawlucha
-Charizard or Unknown Pokemon he'll catch in a later future,

I don't see Goordra coming back for the Kalos Leauge. There's ppl saying that Goodra might come back similar to Gliscor.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 20, 2015)

Out of all the Pokemon Ash owns, which ones can mega evolve?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 20, 2015)

Charizard, Pidgeot, Hercross, Sceptile, Glalie, Garchomp.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aduro (Aug 20, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Charizard, Pidgeot, Hercross, Sceptile, Glalie, Garchomp.



If you're counting Garchomp there's also Bulbasaur and Squirtle. He briefly had a Haunter and Beedrill too, and he took care of a Larvitar for a long time.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 26, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> >2015
> >still posting in anime threads thinking he's above the average anime viewer



I am above you though.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 27, 2015)

Gah. When will Serena get her damn Eevee?!


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 29, 2015)

CHespin was pretty adorable this episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks like Ash is gonna get a Talonflame next episode *__*


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 11, 2015)

Ash better not give up this Talonflame >: (

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Xiammes (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh cool, they are bringing in the one special episode guy, I wonder if we will get a Mega Charizard X vs Mega Charizard Y battle.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 12, 2015)

So Ash will have both Noivern and Greninja by the end of this year. Jesus it looks like Sceptile is coming back too.. Pikachu,Talonflame,Greninja,Sceptile,Hawlucha,Noivern his team is going to be stacked.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 12, 2015)

SCEPTILE COMING BACK???


----------



## Aduro (Sep 12, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> So Ash will have both Noivern and Greninja by the end of this year. Jesus it looks like Sceptile is coming back too.. Pikachu,Talonflame,Greninja,Sceptile,Hawlucha,Noivern his team is going to be stacked.



Looks pretty awesome, I'm stoked for Sceptile to return (it did more than Infernape IMO) Ash might actually be able to go for a 3v3 sky battle with noivern, talonflame and hawlucha. Actually I was wondering, if the did some  monotype stuff in the anime like they did in the Whirl Cup, which team would you guys want Ash to have? He could fill grass fire flying water or normal already and a few more if he called in released pokemon or caught one more.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 12, 2015)

ZAT SUPER ZYGARDE!

ZAT MEGA GRENINJA!



If only Ash "Mavis" Ketchum wasn't in this movie...


----------



## Frieza (Sep 12, 2015)

If he loses then he should just quit pokemon. His team is stacked. Pikachu, Greninja, Sceptile, Hawlucha, Noviem and Talonflame. Probably Charizard Y as the ringer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 12, 2015)

Hydro Spiral said:


> SCEPTILE COMING BACK???



Yup, there's a Mega Sceptile right next to his Noivern.



Catalyst75 said:


> ZAT SUPER ZYGARDE!
> 
> ZAT MEGA GRENINJA!
> 
> ...



I'm not really sure if it's Mega Greninja or not..it might just be some anime exclusive form.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 12, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> Yup, there's a Mega Sceptile right next to his Noivern.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure if it's Mega Greninja or not..it might just be some anime exclusive form.



According to Serebii, apparently it's called "Ash Greninja".  I swear if this is not a Mega Evolution but some "Ash becomes a Pok?mon" trick...


----------



## Frieza (Sep 12, 2015)

It has a pretty cool water shuriken on its back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 14, 2015)

From Serebii:



> It also describes *Ash-Greninja as the form that Greninja takes when the bond between it and Ash is raised to the limit*. The strength of their bond changes Greninja's appearance, and it takes on the characteristic look of Ash's attire. *This phenomenon is also said to have happened just once several hundred years ago in the Kalos region, but it remains shrouded in mystery*.






FUUUUUUUUUUUU~!!!!!!

WHY!!  ASH ALREADY HAD THAT WHOLE "CHOSEN ONE" BIT IN THE SECOND MOVIE, AND REVEALED TO BE A USER OF AURA IN THE 8TH MOVIE!

NOW WE HAVE TO DEAL WITH HIM HAVING A SUPER-SPECIAL-ONE-OF-A-KIND-ULTIMATE-HYPER-MEGA EVOLUTION?!?!


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 15, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> From Serebii:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And he still can't win a Pokemon League

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 4, 2015)

Serena finally gets her damn Eevee


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2015)

So this is different to mega evolution?


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2015)

Serena's Eevee is fucking adorable. Pure cinnamon roll.

Caught up with the 3rd act of the Mega Evolution special. Felt like I was watching a Godzilla movie. 

I still get thrown off listening to Alan talk though, since Ono (his voice actor) plays Yuya in YGO Arc-V as well. So when Alan talks, all I hear is Yuya.


----------



## Weather (Oct 22, 2015)

Did anyone watch Ash vs Olympia.

BEST DOUBLE BATTLE OF THE ENTIRE ANIME.

And goes into my top 5 Gym fights... it was that good.

Talonbro and Brogadier were awesome.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 29, 2015)

OH MY GODDD TODAY'S MEGA EVO SPECIALLLLLLLLLLL AND XY&Z

*TOO PERFECT*



Serena said:


> I still get thrown off listening to Alan talk though, since Ono (his voice actor) plays Yuya in YGO Arc-V as well. So when Alan talks, all I hear is Yuya.



I just found out about this literally yesterday, and today I could hear the inner Yuya in him so well

Is there a Yuya and Manon fanart somewhere? Internet do not disappoint me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2015)

I enjoyed the 4th and Final episode of the XY Mega Evolution special and how it's naturally feeding into XY&Z. Speaking of XY&Z, the OP is already growing on me.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2015)

I saw the double battle ep. That was cool.

I'll see the Zygarde eps next.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 8, 2015)

Weather said:


> Did anyone watch Ash vs Olympia.
> 
> BEST DOUBLE BATTLE OF THE ENTIRE ANIME.
> 
> ...



Yeah. I really enjoyed that battle. Olympia is a great character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 8, 2015)

Did Ash and Serana hook up yet?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 8, 2015)

Vino said:


> Did Ash and Serana hook up yet?



In Serena's imagination, yes

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 8, 2015)

No because Ash will never hit puberty and girls haven't been on his mind since episode 10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 9, 2015)

I really like the new opening for Pokemon XY & Z


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2015)

^ The what?

WHAT ARE THEY DOING


----------



## lacey (Nov 25, 2015)

Xeogran said:


> I just found out about this literally yesterday, and today I could hear the inner Yuya in him so well


That's my problem though; I hate how much Alan sounds like Yuya, so whenever I watch one of the episodes, I have to mute it when Alan is speaking. 

So I finally watched it yesterday (I'm really far behind on current events in the anime.), and I wasn't aware I'd be watching a psychological thriller by the end of it.  Wish they could have shown Mega Ampharos' actual battle, the poor thing deserves better.

I'm still impressed with how far the art and animation has come in this series. The battles feel so much more real this way, instead of switching it to the character talking or attacking with a fancy looping background. 

Alan's totally at fault for what happened with Manon and Hari. Idiot should know if you want to protect someone, you don't push them away, you keep them close. Alan makes for a good pawn for Lysandre at this rate though. I haven't actually completely watched all the episodes, so I have no idea if Alan's aware that Lysandre seems to want to recruit him for his own plans or not. Either way, we seem to be going for the "Satoshi and co need to beat Team Flare, and Alan will be battling against him" type situation. I'm expecting Greninja's new form to be the one to take on Alan's Charizard and beat it. Mega Evolution is cool, but it isn't everything. 

And technically, by not telling the whole truth, Lysandre is lying. 

Time to grab some popcorn and wait for the shit to hit the fan. This is gonna be good.

I still need to watch the tag battle with Satoshi and Olympia, I'll probably get to that one tonight.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 11, 2015)

It's officially, Ash's first fully evolved water starter.


----------



## GMF (Dec 30, 2015)

Saw the subbed version of episode 7. Greninja's transformation was great, too bad the moment didn't last long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMF (Jan 8, 2016)

Don't know if anybody is keeping up with the anime so Ill put a spoiler. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks likes Ash can feel the damage Greninja takes in battle when it transforms. This could go bad in the league.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2016)

Are they at the league now?


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 8, 2016)

No, not even close. Still Team Flare plot and one more badge to go.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll be back just for the final badge, and then I'll wait till the League begins.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 8, 2016)

Get back for Zygarde 100% since it's going to be badass. And Lysandre is my favourite evil Team leader as well, so I'm hyped.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2016)

The Mega Evolution specials are good for fights and the Zygarde stuff seems to be related to that, so I'll watch whenever that happens.

I think that main character in the mega evolution eps is gonna be a rival in the League.


----------



## GMF (Jan 9, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> The Mega Evolution specials are good for fights and the Zygarde stuff seems to be related to that, so I'll watch whenever that happens.
> 
> I think that main character in the mega evolution eps is gonna be a rival in the League.



Alan will probably be fighting Ash soon since he's on Lysandre's side atm.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 9, 2016)

It will probably be another 50 - 70 episodes before they get to the League, Tari. 

XY and Z, only has 9ish eps out after all!


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 9, 2016)

Okay I'll be back 2017-2018 I guess. When they begin to prep for the new gen.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Well. It's hard to say because they need to stall before until a new generation of Pokemon comes out cause I can't think of anything they can do in between ending XYZ and Gen 7's anime. 

For all we know, it's possible XY & Z may end early and we have Ash/Satoshi go back to an older region to do something. 

Pokemon World Tournament arc sounds great!


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2016)

I hope Ash wins the league this time. This is getting ridiculous.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 9, 2016)

Nah it's pretty standard after looking it up.

Each generation anime lasts like 4 years. XY was 2 years. XYZ will be 2 years.

So league may start August-September 2017.

New gen series in Oct 2018.

X game out mid-late 2016.

New gen game out late 2018.


----------



## GMF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I hope Ash wins the league this time. This is getting ridiculous.



What could go wrong?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 9, 2016)

He can't possibly win. Isn't he just a 10 year old kid? He needs more experience.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2016)

I mean it's obvious Serena will be the new Kalos Queen, so why can't Ash win the Champions league.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## lacey (Jan 9, 2016)

Because god forbid one of Satoshi's dreams came come true. 

Alan and Satoshi will be battling...soonish, however. There was an hour long special in Japan about a week or two ago that featured previews of upcoming episodes. Video's here if you wanna see it. Text spoilers below.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Giovanni wants TR to capture the Zygarde Core. I honestly want a TR vs TF battle, and I mean like what would have happened in BW if real life didn't write the story.

- At one point, TR trio faces off against TF for the Zygarde Core. It changes to its 50% form, but before it can attack, Alan and his Charizard interrupt it.

- Alan and Satoshi face off at some point. Alan seems a bit haughty and confident. It's Greninja vs Charizard. They battle without evolving for a bit. Alan mega evolves Charizard, and tells Satoshi to "let me see it!" probably referring to Ash!Greninja. Greninja evolves, uppercuts Charizard, Charizard attacks with Thunder Punch. Alan then orders Charizard to use Blast Burn. Wrongful death lawsuit incoming. 

- Meanwhile, with Serena, there's a dance and a battle. Tag battle with her and Satoshi vs...I have no idea. Eevee gets blown back, and begins evolving into Sylveon (The sequence is actually really nice. Serena is petting Eevee and Sylveon's ribbons begin to form and embrace Serena's arm.).

- Some person that I guess Serena has seen before talks to her? Telling her that she's lacking something, and if she doesn't find out what that is, she will never become Kalos Queen.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2016)

God will have to send something better than Darkrai and Latios this time . God forbit another random trainer shows up and wins again.

All of Ash's Pokemon is fully evolved except Pikachu and he has back ups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMF (Jan 9, 2016)

^Tobias will bring Mega Rayquaza next time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 9, 2016)

I am pretty sure he will win this League as well. Just because he wins doesn't make him the Pokemon Master!

Ash has become better throughout the Kalos series. He is a lot more competent. Have you seen his gym battles in Kalos?! Sugoi~

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## lacey (Jan 9, 2016)

See, the thing is that with each season of Pokemon, they're starting Satoshi from scratch. An interview from a long ass time ago basically confirmed that. They need to keep Ash ten to keep appealing to a younger audience, so anytime he does something stupid in a later series, it's because he's "reset." 

That said, from what little I've seen, I really do like this version of him. Probably my favourite to date.

And as an aside, what I really want out of Alan vs Ash is for Ash to get a Charizardite Y and have Charizard return to reclaim its title of "Strongest Pokemon."

Charizard's come this fucking far, it'd be the perfect ending to his long standing "arc."


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2016)

GMF said:


> ^Tobias will bring Mega Rayquaza next time.



He did last time, just Darkrai and Latios was enough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2016)

Serena said:


> See, the thing is that with each season of Pokemon, they're starting Satoshi from scratch. An interview from a long ass time ago basically confirmed that. They need to keep Ash ten to keep appealing to a younger audience, so anytime he does something stupid in a later series, it's because he's "reset."
> 
> That said, from what little I've seen, I really do like this version of him. Probably my favourite to date.
> 
> ...



Speaking of which, I am still not sure how I feel about Alan coming in and beating everybody , even Elite 4 and Ash will  probably never even reach that far even in the next3/4 series. 

Professor Sycamore will probably give Ash something soon.


----------



## lacey (Jan 9, 2016)

There's speculation that Malva handed him the win, which wouldn't surprise me, really.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2016)

Well a win is  a win. First person to beat a Elite 4 outside of the champions in the Anime

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan vs Satoshi showdown is scheduled to air February 4th.

This wait is already killing me.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 15, 2016)

GMF said:


> What could go wrong?


Who knows. There are several times I felt like Ash's team was pretty good like the last 2 generations (I think ) and then he ended up losing! Especially when they made him fight against Latios and Darkrai! 





Serena said:


> Alan vs Satoshi showdown is scheduled to air February 4th.
> 
> This wait is already killing me.


Speaking of which, do they put those episodes in the same anime (XY&Z) or in separated thing?
I did watch the whole Alan with that girl, but it seems like it's separated and I am not really sure how
to follow it! Lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2016)

It's pretty interesting what they're doing with Satoshi and Greninja. Just finished watching episode 9 and it looks like Satoshi literally felt the damage Greninja took in battle.

And Satoshi will not when the Kalos league or any league for that matter 
(unless you count filler-like Orange League and Frontier Brain challenge). If the series plan to keep Satoshi as the main character he'll never when. You'll know the anime has come to an end when he actually wins it all since that is the actual end game.


----------



## Saru (Jan 19, 2016)

I know I'm probably late with this opinion, but Alain makes Ash look like poop. I know Ash isn't going win it all, but dang, throw the kid a bone. 

Runner-up, winner of the league with a loss to E4, just... Something.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## lacey (Jan 19, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Speaking of which, do they put those episodes in the same anime (XY&Z) or in separated thing?
> I did watch the whole Alan with that girl, but it seems like it's separated and I am not really sure how
> to follow it! Lol


The Mega Evolution specials tie into the main anime (Introduces Lysandre, gives us the probable rival to Satoshi, etc), so yes, they're all happening in the same verse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Jan 21, 2016)

You mean slow as in when subs are released? If that's the case, there's really only one group I know of that reliably subs, but they are slow about it. They have a life outside of subbing.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2016)

> You mean slow as in when subs are released?



Yes, sometimes they take more than 3 weeks. 
tho I find it strange that, apparently, there is only 1 team(?) that translate pokemon lol


----------



## lacey (Jan 23, 2016)

So, I was looking through some stuff, and of course, all the Pokemon movies are on iTunes for purchase, but I also saw this:



> Visit the iTunes Store today to check out a new interactive story titled A Pok?mon Super Story! Hoopa and the Clash of Ages that coincides with the digital launch of the latest Pok?mon movie. This book features 20 video clips highlighting exciting scenes from Pok?mon the Movie: Hoopa and the Clash of Ages!
> 
> And remember, a new interactive book titled A Pok?mon Super Story! Pok?mon the First Movie will be released on February 1. This 48-page book features 24 video clips from the movie!



I honestly have no idea what these interactive stories do, but I do intend to at least purchase the Mewtwo Strikes Back one just to see what it's like.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 23, 2016)

Honestly, I did not like the last movie much. 
In fact, I did not like many of the pokemon movies! 
the only 2 that I liked are the first 2 movies.


----------



## lacey (Jan 23, 2016)

1st Movie - A classic. Old favourite.
2nd Movie - Lugia is love, Lugia is life. I liked this movie.
3rd Movie - It was alright, but lacked the charm of the first two.
4th Movie - Literally only cared for Suicune in this one.
5th Movie - Second favourite Pokemon movie. Best soundtrack too.
6th Movie - Never watched it.
7th Movie - Boring as fuck.
8th Movie - Favourite Pokemon movie. 
9th Movie - Only saw bits of it. Didn't care for it.
10th Movie - I liked it.
11th Movie - Also liked this one.
12th Movie - It was alright. Don't like, but don't dislike either.
13th Movie - Have yet to watch this, I do plan to though.
14th Movie - Watched both versions. Only really care for Reshiram and Zekrom.
15th Movie - This one was boring as fuck tbh. Kyurem was the only good thing.
16th Movie - I. Fucking. Love. This. Movie. Tied with 8th for favourite.
17th Movie - Have it in Japanese, have yet to watch the whole thing though.
18th Movie - Lugia and shiny Rayquaza were the sole saviours of this movie.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 24, 2016)

I stop watching Movies at movie8. Anything good after that?

I now want Ash& Co to meet other trainers from Pallet town. Some should pitch an idea to production.
Ash's rival should be someone from Pallet town besides Gary


----------



## lacey (Jan 24, 2016)

The 12th movie (The Arceus one) actually wasn't that bad in retrospect. Gives more insight into what the Pokemon world was like in ancient times, and it's rather dark later on in regards to how Arceus is dealt with in the past timeline.

I've heard the Zoroark movie (13th) was pretty good too. 

Movie 16 is a divider - some people liked it, some hated it. When we were first getting information about it I hated it, but I've grown to like this particular Mewtwo, so my liking of the movie is skewed mainly because of bias.

I know the "final battle" in 17 is rather anti-climatic, though supposedly Yveltal is a nice alternative to a "misunderstood villain Pokemon." He's just batshit crazy from what I hear.

The other movies are hit or miss. You can see my post above for my own opinions on them if you want an idea.


----------



## lacey (Feb 4, 2016)

The battle I've been waiting for has finally aired:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Satoshi lost to Alan, as expected. Yet didn't faint despite being connected to Ash-Greninja.

They're backpedaling this whole "shared pain" thing pretty fucking quickly.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 4, 2016)

Is it me or did the animation made Ash more manly?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 4, 2016)

Serena said:


> The battle I've been waiting for has finally aired:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, do you really want to see Ash have burn scars and bruises all over his body, and his clothes destroyed? I'm not sure the anime team could let that fly for a show like this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lacey (Feb 5, 2016)

It's still pretty dumb. Before Greninja was taking hits and Satoshi clearly felt it all. I suppose it can be argued that Greninja's water veil softened the blow, but it still feels like a half-assed attempt to keep actual bodily harm at bay.

Also, apparently Ash!Greninja is an alternate type of Mega Evolution, as opposed to being its own unique evolution. Supposedly, Alan's mega ring reacted to it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2016)

Pretty cute Dance Party episode. Figured that out of all the Eevee evolution, Serena would get Sylveon. The Satoshi versus Alan battle looked pretty interesting in the preview. Looking forward to seeing how that meeting shakes out.


----------



## lacey (Feb 9, 2016)

Regarding the battle:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Most of it was shown in the huge preview that took place back in December, so anyone who saw that is in for a disappointment.


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 10, 2016)

Slyveon! 

It was an adorable ep. If only Satoshi wasn't dense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Feb 10, 2016)

dude, oh my god. 
oh my god
poh myf ucking god


*Spoiler*: __ 





_SHINY
MEGA
*GARDEVOIR*_




dreams relaly do come true omfg


----------



## lacey (Feb 10, 2016)

jesus fucking christ



i can't 
i'm done
i am out of here


----------



## lacey (Feb 15, 2016)

More detailed movie summary:



> As Ash and his friends journeyed onward, a huge Pok?mon suddenly fell from the sky in front of them! Appearing from the cloud of dust whirled up from the impact of the fall was the mythical Pok?mon Volcanion! It turns out that Volcanion, who lives in the secluded "Navel Plateau" together with Pok?mon that have been injured by humans actually has an intense hate for all humans.
> 
> Volcanion completely ignores Ash and his friends, and attempts to hurry away, but for some reason Ash ends up getting pulled along with it. Volcanion makes a run for it, and Ash gets pulled along. Incredibly, without either of them noticing, the two ended up linked together by a strange chain! Even though they want to get loose from this chain, it proves impossible. With no other choice, Volcanion started running off towards "Azoth Kingdom" while pulling Ash along with it, constantly fighting with him on the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2016)

Is there anyone besides me who thinks that they are taking too long to make Ash challenge the 8th GYM?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 4, 2016)

^ Got to finish the Team xoxo story line before heading to final Gym. It's the rule of the anime every season.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 4, 2016)

Did Ash bang Serana yet?


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 4, 2016)

Not yet. 

Looks like Noibat is going to evolve soon


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 4, 2016)

Shit I forgot Ash is still 10

Nevermind.


----------



## lacey (Mar 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]nkQUuhfvdjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 4, 2016)

Vino said:


> Shit I forgot Ash is still 10
> 
> Nevermind.



Well there's a chance Serena is going to confess, so this might be a new development.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2016)

Pokemon Sun and Moon, going to space now are we ?

Fire/Dragon
Psychic/Dragon

something like that.


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 12, 2016)

I was hoping Team Rocket would get blue Squishy. Alan's Lizardon is tank.


----------



## lacey (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm still salty that Greninja is the "rival" to it. Ash's Charizard is the one that should come back and put it in its place.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2016)

After this episode, Ash is so finishing runner up in the league.


----------



## lacey (Mar 24, 2016)

He's not going to win any league unless it's an incredibly minor one that isn't in the games (ie the Orange Islands league.).

[e]


> The TV Tokyo website has revealed another set of new episode titles, this time for the twenty-first, twenty-second and twenty-third episodes of Pokémon XY & Z. These episodes are set to air on April 14th, 21st and 28th respectively.
> Episode 918: Serena Becomes Ash! The Ultimate Pikachu Showdown!!
> Episode 919: Ash and Alan! Greninja VS Mega Charizard Once Again!!
> Episode 920: The Forest's Curse and the White Phantump!!



oh sweet fucking jesus


----------



## Saru (Mar 24, 2016)

Welp, there goes another league.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 14, 2016)

The guy in the new episode was annoying as fuck...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Trojan (Apr 14, 2016)

That part was hilarious. lol


----------



## lacey (Apr 14, 2016)

Hydro Spiral said:


>


Did Satoshi come down with a fever, or is this some sort of illusion or wet dream? lmao


----------



## Trojan (Apr 14, 2016)

It was a fever.

He almost said he loves her (but then continued his statement). She blushed hard, the poor thing.


----------



## lacey (Apr 14, 2016)

Wait, he did?
What the fuck happened between their tag battle and this?
And here I was just hyped for his rematch with Alan.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## lacey (Apr 18, 2016)

I call bullshit, through and through.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 18, 2016)

Eh, I'm a bit behind on this. Two reasons for that:
First is that the Subs are taking a really long time (and they're a bit behind).
Second is that I can't find anything that grabs my attention about the XY&Z. Sure, the whole Z-forms is cool and all, but I feel as though this has too much fillers. 

I really can't keep up on the Anime, so after XY&Z is over, I'm going to be done with the Pokemon Anime. It's funny because I've watched through the first episode of Pokemon all the way to this series. I was expecting something like Ash could've been a Pokemon Trainer this time around, but I was incorrect about that. 

Of all the series, the Hoenn journey was my favorite (Not only was it that Ash is definitely experienced, his Pokemons were complete badass; A Golden Swellow? A kickass Treecko? Count me in), but Sinnoh's League was the best in my opinion (Johto's League was great too, but seeing Sinnoh's League changed my mind). Even though I disliked Ash's "Rival" in the Sinnoh League, at least he did put up one hell of a memorable fight.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 19, 2016)

> First is that the Subs are taking a really long time (and they're a bit behind).


I have been watching the Episodes without any translations for months now because of that. lol -__-


----------



## Saru (Apr 19, 2016)

Sinnoh League was the best league.

I wouldn't be surprised if Ash and Serena became canon. Although, I wouldn't be surprised if fans got trolled either.

Serena is the only female tagalong that Pikachu didn't electrocute at the beginning of the series. She has Pikachu's blessing.


----------



## lacey (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't really have a favourite season or league; I just haven't kept up with the anime, save for a handful of episodes. The last season I watched from beginning to end completely was Johto.

I did like the Sinnoh episodes I watched, but the XYZ ones I've seen too I also liked. Though right now, I'm just eager to see the inevitable clash against Team Flare and Alan. Honestly wasn't expecting a side plot with Alan to take place, so that was a nice addition. 

Regarding pairings, any pairing involving Satoshi will never be canon at least until the series comes to an end and a timeskip is involved. I loved Satoshi x Misty for the longest time, but that is pretty much dead in the water. If I had to choose a girl for Satoshi, I'd probably pick Serena.


----------



## Saru (Apr 19, 2016)

Serena said:


> Regarding pairings, any pairing involving Satoshi will never be canon at least until the series comes to an end and a timeskip is involved.




So basically never.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 19, 2016)

I was just watching some old Pokemon episodes (or rather clips?)
my question is, why did the anime made Confusion seems way too powerful? Like it's almost undefeatable! 

Especially when Psyduck uses it from time to time...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 19, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I was just watching some old Pokemon episodes (or rather clips?)
> my question is, why dud the anime made Confusion seems way too powerful? Like it's almost undefeatable!
> 
> Especially when Psyduck uses it from time to time...



You new to pokemon anime?

Anime made happiny boss AF and let a Magikarp fuck up a pikachu in a 1v1.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 19, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I have been watching the Episodes without any translations for months now because of that. lol -__-



Yeah, I find it pointless for me to watch it if I can't even understand what's happening.


----------



## lacey (Apr 19, 2016)

At least you weren't trying to find Japanese versions of old episodes years ago. Those were extremely hard to find, and those aren't even subbed.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 19, 2016)

I actually didn't mind the Dubs for Pokemon, so you could say that I'm "immune" to terrible Voice Acting (unless it's REALLY terribly done, something like the Black/White series where I constantly get an enormous headache from Iris and even Paul.mkII who disgraced Ash horribly had an annoying Dub).

But really, it was no big deal for me. I watched the Pokemon Dub and I liked it up until the season finale of the Sinnoh League. After that was a no-go.


----------



## lacey (Apr 19, 2016)

It wasn't even so much because I hated the dub; back then, I actually quite enjoyed it. I simply wanted the Japanese versions for posterity's sake.

I ended up getting the two Lake of Rage episodes with dual audio (I also have the Groudon vs Kyogre episodes with dual audio.). I also have the episode with the Ninetales and the girl that tried to trick Brock into living with her. Pretty sure that one's just in Japanese though, no dual audio. 

They're not subbed though. But in all honesty, they didn't stray too far from the original dialogue at that point, so it's not that big of a deal.

Should also be noted that the Ninetales episode was the only time we ever heard an anime version of Lavender Town's theme.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 5, 2016)

So Ash actually _destroyed_ Diantha. She couldn't touch his Greninja once it transformed. That thing is OP. lol.

I'm tempted to say that they'll actually,_ finally _close him out in this Generation after such a feat, but this show also has a stupid track record.


----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2016)

This last episode was really good! O_O

If only it were translated... 

The sad part, despite this amazing battle that Ash technically won, I am sure they will asspull some shit to make him lose somehow at the end. It's pretty sad....


----------



## lacey (May 5, 2016)

Oh wow, Satoshi actually beat her.


----------



## Saru (May 6, 2016)

What if Takuto/Tobias shows up again?


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2016)

To be honest, defeating Diantha is probably not the best feat. She is (along the Elite 4) are fodders.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 6, 2016)

Not necessarily the case here, because they're not the in-game version. 
I mean, Siebold owned Alain and took down his Mega Charizard with ease, and we know how powerful his Charizard is.


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2016)

Well, let's just hope that what happen with , does not happen with . One day he is defeating  and , and the other day he is losing to level 5 .


----------



## Darkmatter (May 6, 2016)

To be fair, Pikachu had its electric powers deprived by Zekrom (I think it was going to be something unique in the future, until the whole earthquake stuffs happened; basically, everyone will think Zekrom appeared to tell Ash "F--K YOU!"). But yes, Pikachu did had Quick Attack and Iron Tail to fight that Snivy, and the fight was an enormous letdown.


----------



## Hero (May 10, 2016)

Hussain said:


>


Why does this look like a lead up to their porn video? Did this actually happen lmfao?

Also I stopped watching the anime after Dawn left. It just changed immensely in quality after that for the worse.

Also what is this Diantha mess I'm hearing? Ash beat here? Sources?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2016)

Hero said:


> Why does this look like a lead up to their porn video? Did this actually happen lmfao?
> 
> Also I stopped watching the anime after Dawn left. It just changed immensely in quality after that for the worse.
> 
> Also what is this Diantha mess I'm hearing? Ash beat here? Sources?


----------



## Hero (May 10, 2016)

Jesus. She's just confirmed fucking trash now


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2016)

Finally Ash will battle the 8th GYM next episode! That took ages!


----------



## Roharu (May 18, 2016)

Is it just me or is anyone really wishing to see Cynthia fights Diantha?

I mean, the fact that Greninja was defeating Gardevoir is.... insane.... she is supposed to be the champion, the most powerful trainer in all the region... Unless Cynthia or Lance appeared and fight her evenly, I will now consider her as fooder tier.... MAYBE Battle Frontier level at its best, but no more....

And why are we supposed to care about the last gym? Just let Greninja rolfstomp the whole thing already!


----------



## Darkmatter (May 18, 2016)

Roharu said:


> Is it just me or is anyone really wishing to see Cynthia fights Diantha?


Not me. Nothing against Diantha, it's just that I don't find it interesting. Even Alder was a better Champion.


----------



## Roharu (May 19, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Not me. Nothing against Diantha, it's just that I don't find it interesting. Even Alder was a better Champion.



Well, I said Diantha and Lance mainly because they had made cameos in other regions, so are most likely to appear. Alder never stroke me as good.... then again, I didn't see the black & white anime (one of its episodes almost gave me cancer.....) so I just judge it by the videogame.


----------



## Trojan (May 19, 2016)

Ash lost again... 

If only  was as good as the anime showed it...


----------



## Roharu (May 19, 2016)

So Ash losses to the gym leader after putting up an even fight with both Diantha and Mega Charizard X.... This powerscaling is even messier than Fairy Tail.... ok, maybe I exagerate, but still... Can anyone offer an explanation?


----------



## Trojan (May 19, 2016)

I do not see the episodes with translations because the translations come out after like a whole month at least... 

So, from my understanding to what was going on it seems like
1- When Ash was battling his rival, he was close to defeat, so he was worried  and couldn't focus
2- During the battle, Greninja became too fast that Ash couldn't keep up, which made their connection even worst
3- Eventually, Ash lost which seems to have impacted his confidence badly.

4- That lose's effect continued with him to this episode
5- As he was under pressure, he couldn't perform as he usually does.
6- That led to him losing the battle and Greninja got a lot of damage

Tho, what's weird is, Ash usually only lose to the Normal-type Pokemon GYM leaders. 
But this time they made it so he loses to Ice-type Pokemon! Even tho he really had the advantage with Fighting-Fire-flying types. 
(flying type against the GYM leader's Abomasnow)

oh well....
Seeing how many times Ash was overconfident or lost his confidence in the past, I am not
sure shy does this keep happening with all the experience he should have! How many times does
he need to learn the lesson?


----------



## Darkmatter (May 19, 2016)

Roharu said:


> Well, I said Diantha and Lance mainly because they had made cameos in other regions, so are most likely to appear. Alder never stroke me as good.... then again, I didn't see the black & white anime (one of its episodes almost gave me cancer.....) so I just judge it by the videogame.



I guess Cynthia and Lance would be fine (unless you actually mean Diantha, which I doubt). Wasn't too fancy on Lance, but at least he was pretty badass. 
Alder was fairly good IMO. Even though the Anime portrays him like a shitty character, the ingame version was really great (at least he had the balls to stand up against N when he fought against him, despite his defeat). I get the hate on him in the Anime, but not the games.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 20, 2016)

When did Pokemon even have a power scaling? Elekid > Pikachu > Regice anyone?


----------



## Roharu (May 22, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> When did Pokemon even have a power scaling? Elekid > Pikachu > Regice anyone?



Hahahaha! I remember that, I just keep remembering that and Pikachu get resetted every single new league. The show would be awesome if Ash could just say "fck this!" I call Charizard, I'm pretty sure that would give him his confidence back.



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I guess Cynthia and Lance would be fine (unless you actually mean Diantha, which I doubt). Wasn't too fancy on Lance, but at least he was pretty badass.
> Alder was fairly good IMO. Even though the Anime portrays him like a shitty character, the ingame version was really great (at least he had the balls to stand up against N when he fought against him, despite his defeat). I get the hate on him in the Anime, but not the games.



Okay, you're right, he at least did that, which is more than I can say for other characters. I guess he didn't impact me much because he lost against the Legendary and gave an advice that I have heard a thousand times in many pokemon games. I also felt it was silly because I was thinking in game mechanics rather than story-telling (a Regional Champ being defeated a by Lv45 dragon is pretty pathetic imo... Man, time to sweep this guy with a Dragonite... which now that I think about it, I can....). Again, no hate for him, I respect him and what he tried to accomplish, but it didn't impact me much.


----------



## Roharu (May 22, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I do not see the episodes with translations because the translations come out after like a whole month at least...
> 
> So, from my understanding to what was going on it seems like
> 1- When Ash was battling his rival, he was close to defeat, so he was worried  and couldn't focus
> ...



Well, okay, I guess that makes a bit of sense.... I'm just wondering, why is Ash feeling bad about not keeping up with Greninja?! If humans were capable to move that freaking fast or react to it, hell, human boxing matches will be A LOT more interesting. Ash is supposed to be the pinacle of thinking positive, that was his only good trait and they want to improve it by making Ash thinking he is inferior to his pokemons? News flash, I'm pretty sure most of his pokemons can kill him, like... easy... Oh well, we all know where this is going, the only good thing would be to get another date with Serena to boost this ship... I mean, confidence!

Thanks for the explanation


----------



## Darkmatter (May 22, 2016)

Roharu said:


> Okay, you're right, he at least did that, which is more than I can say for other characters. I guess he didn't impact me much because he lost against the Legendary and gave an advice that I have heard a thousand times in many pokemon games. I also felt it was silly because I was thinking in game mechanics rather than story-telling (a Regional Champ being defeated a by Lv45 dragon is pretty pathetic imo... Man, time to sweep this guy with a Dragonite... which now that I think about it, I can....). Again, no hate for him, I respect him and what he tried to accomplish, but it didn't impact me much.



Fair enough. It's just that I don't get all the hate he gets (the anime? Yeah, I can understand that, but the game-lore?).


----------



## Ratchet Man (May 26, 2016)

Roharu said:


> So Ash losses to the gym leader after putting up an even fight with both Diantha and Mega Charizard X.... This powerscaling is even messier than Fairy Tail.... ok, maybe I exagerate, but still... Can anyone offer an explanation?



As a huge advocate for this series.

Yeah, it is pretty messy.

I've been hoping to find feats in series that could get them bumped past town+ and to city though.

Also newest episode was nice af and that league arena is lit.

And about Serena saying "Okaeri" there was fanart based on the preview where she said that, yet funnily enough she actually says it in the episode. It's like the writers know.


----------



## Rivers (May 26, 2016)

Wait so Ash has a Mega Charizard now, and it's a X-zard?

Has there been an episode for a Charizard Y appearance yet?


----------



## Ratchet Man (May 27, 2016)

Rivers said:


> Wait so Ash has a Mega Charizard now, and it's a X-zard?
> 
> Has there been an episode for a Charizard Y appearance yet?



No, it belongs to someone else called Alan, Ash-Greninja was pretty much going to beat it.

By the way said Mega Charizard X managed to oneshot Malva's Mega Houndoom with Blast Burn (but aside from that it was getting dominated by the Mega Houndoom so Blast Burn is like the trump card).

Mega Charizard Y hasn't appeared yet outside of the intro to Mega Evolution I.


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2016)

Shouldn't Ash gets his 6th Pokemon already? 
Or are they planning for him to get one of his previous Pokemon? For a Mega or something...


----------



## Xeogran (May 29, 2016)

For the league it will be Goodra 100% chance.


----------



## Trojan (May 29, 2016)

Xeogran said:


> For the league it will be Goodra 100% chance.


How do you know that for sure?


----------



## Ratchet Man (May 29, 2016)

Hussain said:


> How do you know that for sure?



There's an upcoming episode where he meets Goodra again, plus info says how at the league he's going to be needing a 6th mon for full battles. 

Personally I'm hoping he does what he did in DP and use the mons from other regions.


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2016)

Ratchet Man said:


> There's an upcoming episode where he meets Goodra again, plus info says how at the league he's going to be needing a 6th mon for full battles.
> 
> Personally I'm hoping he does what he did in DP and use the mons from other regions.


Interesting! 
Do you have the source for this information? 
Also, does it say if Ash will keep Goodra or not? 
It was really stupid that he left his only fully evolve Dragon Pokemon.


----------



## Ratchet Man (May 30, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Interesting!
> Do you have the source for this information?
> Also, does it say if Ash will keep Goodra or not?
> It was really stupid that he left his only fully evolve Dragon Pokemon.



He left it for alright reasoning, the only reason Goodra wanted to get strong was to protect his swamp friends.

Besides, he got Noivern after who's arguably better.


----------



## Ratchet Man (May 30, 2016)

Ratchet Man said:


> He left it for alright reasoning, the only reason Goodra wanted to get strong was to protect his swamp friends.
> 
> Besides, he got Noivern after who's arguably better.



And I got the sources from translated Japanese magazines from 4chen threads.

>Aim for league victory!

>"I will definitely win my way through!!"

>What is Ash's strategies!?

>No matter who he battles, Ash always has a firm attitude! As always, he pushes forward with all his might! His strategies for winning the league are none other than these:

>Strategy 1: Ash Greninja guarantees victory!!
>Ash Greninja can easily pin down the opponent, the limit of its super power being not yet known! Are there really no Pokémon out there that that win against it!?
>*The giant "Water Shuriken" on its back roars for action!

>Strategy 2: His 6th partner arrives!!
>As Ash wins his way through the Kalos League, he reaches the point where he has to fight a 6-on-6 full battle. Ash currently has 5 Pokémon on hand. By adding one more Pokémon, his ultimate team is complete!


>Take note of this episode as well!
>Pikachu and the others end up getting separated from Ash and his friends inside a Trick House.
>And then the ingenious trick devices inside the house puts them in tons of trouble!?


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (Jun 7, 2016)

Ratchet Man said:


> No, it belongs to someone else called Alan, Ash-Greninja was pretty much going to beat it.
> 
> By the way said Mega Charizard X managed to oneshot Malva's Mega Houndoom with Blast Burn (but aside from that it was getting dominated by the Mega Houndoom so Blast Burn is like the trump card).
> 
> Mega Charizard Y hasn't appeared yet outside of the intro to Mega Evolution I.


?? Ash beat Alan's charizard? really in the anime?


----------



## Ratchet Man (Jun 7, 2016)

❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ said:


> ?? Ash beat Alan's charizard? really in the anime?


He didn't manage to knock it out, but he was beating him. Ash fell unconscious due to Ash-Greninja effects before he could finish him off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (Jun 9, 2016)

Ratchet Man said:


> He didn't manage to knock it out, but he was beating him. Ash fell unconscious due to Ash-Greninja effects before he could finish him off.


Haha I'm not surprised something like that happened to him, why can't he ever just beat a really good trainer now, it wasn't even a full battle right?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2016)

I am expecting Ash to lose the Kalos League.


----------



## Ratchet Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Ash vs Shota is confirmed to be in top 4.

*Ash for the first time ever is making it to the finals.*


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2016)

I really wish he wins, it's really sad at this point. 
But I don't have high expectations...


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2016)

The writers really hate Charizard Y.

Satoshi's Charizard doesn't even come back. Charizard Y is given to Trevor. Episode title hypes the fuck out of the match between Trevor's Charizard Y and Alan's Charizard X. 

Charizard Y only lasts one full minute on screen before it's done.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 30, 2016)

Amusingly,Yzard beats Xzard in game doesn't he?Dragon Pulse and stuff.


----------



## Rivers (Jun 30, 2016)

That was a pathetic battle.

Yzard should have better Special Defence and be naturally resistant to Xzard's weaker Special Fire attacks. Did he drop from just one flamethrower? Waited so long for Charizard Y's debut in the anime, but that was it...!?

Anime NEEDS to better represent Charizard Y!
​


----------



## Ratchet Man (Jul 1, 2016)

Rivers said:


> That was a pathetic battle.
> 
> Yzard should have better Special Defence and be naturally resistant to Xzard's weaker Special Fire attacks. Did he drop from just one flamethrower? Waited so long for Charizard Y's debut in the anime, but that was it...!?
> 
> ...



Alan is 2op

And yes he got oneshotted, Alans Zard is casually stronger than Trevors.

Probably would have beaten Mega Y in base form.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 7, 2016)

I just finished watching the episode 33.
And it seems like Ash will make it to the final round FINALLY!

But I still don't have hopes that he will win.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 9, 2016)

Why can't we have another league like the Sinnoh league? I'm tired of these B/W style battles


----------



## Trojan (Jul 10, 2016)

As far as I am concerned, it does not matter as long as Ash wins!


----------



## lacey (Jul 10, 2016)

Alan and Satoshi in the final round.
Satoshi is very close to beating Alan.
Suddenly, the feed gets cut.

Lysandre's fab Dorito hair appears in screen.

Effectively ends the tournament by putting his plan into motion.

That one time Satoshi could have actually won a League but was cockblocked by plot.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 10, 2016)

Serena said:


> Alan and Satoshi in the final round.
> Satoshi is very close to beating Alan.
> Suddenly, the feed gets cut.
> 
> ...


Is this your speculations or spoiler?


----------



## lacey (Jul 10, 2016)

Speculation, that's probably a spoiler.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 10, 2016)

Well, let's hope you are wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saru (Jul 11, 2016)

I heard Ash was gonna actually win the league this time around.

The letdown is going to be real when people realize we don't know half of Alain's team and he pulls out a Reshiram or something.


----------



## lacey (Jul 11, 2016)

The core of Alan's focus has always been on his Charizard; his Metang feels like a cheap backup in case something happens.

Considering that Charizard succeeded in defeating ten other Mega Evolutions in a row with hardly many breaks, sweeping the league will be piss easy for it. There's longer breaks between battles, and Charizard's power and Alan's tactician skills would mow down everyone save Satoshi.

I really do think Alan's team right now is just Metang and Charizard, and Metang feels tacked on besides. Any more Pokemon would give off the same feeling.

It wouldn't surprise me though if Satoshi and Alan have to face each other in the final stretch with Flare, and Alan had a full team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Jul 12, 2016)

It will be a sad day for Pokemon fans whether they like the anime or not when Ash wakes from his coma to find out that Pikachu died saving him from the spearows and all his adventures were fake.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 14, 2016)

So do we know what 6 Pokemon Ash will be using in the final?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 14, 2016)

Rivers said:


> So do we know what 6 Pokemon Ash will be using in the final?


1- Pikachu
2- Greninja
3- Talonflame
4- Hawlucha
5- Noivern
6- Goodra

Does anyone know where can I watch Episode 34 (even without a translation )


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 15, 2016)

Yo these battles have been dope.

I really hope Satoshi wins the Kalos League. I mean, look at this freaking awesome team save the Pikachu.

It would be a great lead into Sun and Moon. And it would be great to see Ash face off with Diantha once again.


----------



## Ratchet Man (Jul 15, 2016)

>XY&Z37: The Finals! Ash VS Alan!! [Aug 11th]
>XY&Z38: Kalos League Victory! Ash's Ultimate Match!! [Aug 18th]
>XY&Z39: Team Flare Attacks! The Zygarde at the Prism Tower!! [Aug 25th]

Has he finally done it?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2016)

Ratchet Man said:


> >XY&Z38: Kalos League Victory! Ash's Ultimate Match!! [Aug 18th]


Now I have hope! 

It only took what? 19 years?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 16, 2016)

I've read the title is something more on the line of "Ash's greatest Adversary", but I would legitimately be surprised if he did won the League.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 17, 2016)

It seems like Alan's team is going to be

1- Mega  X
2- 
3-  (I am assuming his  evolved)
4- Weavile

Well, I wonder what the other 2 might be.


----------



## lacey (Jul 18, 2016)

Given the current pattern of Alan's team, his last two would probably hail from Unova and Kalos.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

I really want him to use Snorlax again.


----------



## Saru (Jul 27, 2016)

Hussain said:


> It seems like Alan's team is going to be
> 
> 1- Mega  X
> 2-
> ...





Serena said:


> Given the current pattern of Alan's team, his last two would probably hail from Unova and Kalos.



Reshiram and Hoopa?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2016)

I think those 4 Pokemon tell us that he does not have legendaries...
At best,  he might get more pseudo-legendary Pokemon like , but I honestly don't see him having ....


----------



## Saru (Jul 27, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I think those 4 Pokemon tell us that he does not have legendaries...
> At best,  he might get more pseudo-legendary Pokemon like , but I honestly don't see him having ....



Yeah, I was thinking Hydreigon and maybe Heliolisk.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 27, 2016)

Did our boy Ash win the league?


----------



## Saru (Jul 27, 2016)

Vino said:


> Did our boy Ash win the league?



yeah, it looks like...



> >XY&Z37: The Finals! Ash VS Alan!! [Aug 11th]
> >XY&Z38: Kalos League Victory! Ash's Ultimate Match!! [Aug 18th]
> *>XY&Z39: Team Flare Attacks! The Zygarde at the Prism Tower!!* [Aug 25th]



... it looks like Team Flare's gonna stop the match.



**


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 27, 2016)

At least he doesn't get raped by Darkrai


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2016)

Saru said:


> yeah, it looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How so? 
The league ends the episode before the one you highlighted.


----------



## Saru (Jul 27, 2016)

Hussain said:


> How so?
> The league ends the episode before the one you highlighted.



Is that what the summary says?

The popular assumption last time I checked was that Team Flare was launching an attack right before the end of the League, which could interfere with Ash's match.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2016)

Saru said:


> Is that what the summary says?
> 
> The popular assumption last time I checked was that Team Flare was launching an attack right before the end of the League, which could interfere with Ash's match.


I don't remember reading a summary about them honestly, but I based my opinion  on those


> >XY&Z37: The Finals! Ash VS Alan!! [Aug 11th]
> >XY&Z38: Kalos League Victory! Ash's Ultimate Match!! [Aug 18th]



1- There are already 2 episodes to the match. I can't think of ANY Pokemon battle that took more than 2 episodes. 
2- The title already says "Kalos League Victory", and this is before Team Flare's "attack" 
3- Alan's other Pokemon are shown in the summary which more than likely means his Mega  X is going to be defeated. 

Since he always leads with it, he is basically like Darkrai, who defeated all of its opponents, and only got replaced once he got defeated..

From what it seems, it's more or less confirmed that Ash is going to win.


----------



## Saru (Jul 28, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I don't remember reading a summary about them honestly, but I based my opinion  on those
> 
> 
> 1- There are already 2 episodes to the match. I can't think of ANY Pokemon battle that took more than 2 episodes.
> ...



I hope so.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 28, 2016)

> saw the preview

it seems like the battle won't even start in the next episode! 
So, there goes my theory... 

As I highly doubt that Alen is going to lose in one episode!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2016)

Just when I got excited about Satoshi making it to the Final round, his chances don't look so good >_<


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 28, 2016)

lol. Shadow Clone tricks and Giant Shuriken, I see you, Anime Team

Honestly though, today's episode was a real visual spectacle. This show has never looked better. The writing is still w/e but I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy this.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jul 29, 2016)

Am I the only one who can't get into this league. I don't like the fact they haven't brought back old pokes for ash to fight with. He has so many awesome mons but they kept his 6 kalos pokemon throughout. I loved the old stuff cause every match ash went I  knowing I need (insert pokemon here) for this match. With mega evolution he could have wrecked this league with ease


----------



## Trojan (Jul 29, 2016)

Bushido Brown said:


> With mega evolution he could have wrecked this league with ease


But that is what he is doing already.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 29, 2016)

>Team Rocket attack
>Ash defeats them but they become too tired due to the fatigue
>Final battle of the league resumes 
>Ash get btfo'd hard


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 29, 2016)

@ Bushido Brown: That could be chalked up to this show being a "reference" to the Hoenn arc with its whole structure. Gym leader friend having the one starter that Ash and the skank didn't take, an even younger kid tagging along, etc. I didn't actually watch the Hoenn League  but if I am not misinformed Ash only used the 6 Pokemon from that region to fight.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 29, 2016)

Bushido Brown said:


> I don't like the fact they haven't brought back old pokes for ash to fight with. He has so many awesome mons but they kept his 6 kalos pokemon throughout.


I felt the same way. You'd think that with the 20th being this year, they would bring back his whole crew like Johto, Sinnoh, ot Battle Frontier. It's a shame that he might have his first League win without the Pokemon that got him off the ground.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2016)

Shouldn't that Slurpuff's Fairywind TKOe'd Goodra?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2016)

Hussain said:


> > saw the preview
> 
> it seems like the battle won't even start in the next episode!
> So, there goes my theory...
> ...


I take back what I said. 
I thought Ash Vs alan is going to be next episode, and since the preview did not show any battle, I thought that episode is going to be
wasted, and thus leaving Alan Vs Ash with only 1 episode. 

However, I was mistaken, and there are still 2 episodes, so yeah....


----------



## elior (Aug 1, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just when I got excited about Satoshi making it to the Final round, his chances don't look so good >_<


from the scans it seems alan using tyriner and weevile as well. also ash have chance to win since it just my prediction but i almost sure it will come down to ash greninja vs mega charizard. and that giant orange shuriken looks strong


----------



## elior (Aug 1, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I take back what I said.
> I thought Ash Vs alan is going to be next episode, and since the preview did not show any battle, I thought that episode is going to be
> wasted, and thus leaving Alan Vs Ash with only 1 episode.
> 
> However, I was mistaken, and there are still 2 episodes, so yeah....


ash have chance to win with his new orange shuriken


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 1, 2016)

Yep, no way they let him win, gotta milk him as long as new games are coming out.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 1, 2016)

He could win. I don't see how that's related to the games. No one is going to be like "Ash won, so I guess I won't be playing Pokemon anymore."

Seeing for myself how OP Ash-Greninja is I'd be surprised if he didn't win.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 1, 2016)

That's the retarded logic the producers used for every region. They have him lose, and then take him to the next place.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 1, 2016)

That was a really fun Semi finals to watch. Shota actually has a really nice team. Loving his Aegislash!

And the two Double KOs. At least Numelgon hasn't technically lost yet >: ]


----------



## elior (Aug 1, 2016)

Vino said:


> That's the retarded logic the producers used for every region. They have him lose, and then take him to the next place.


they will let him win this time. it ovious it will come to ash greninja vs mega charizard x in the end and i sure he will win with his OP shuriken


----------



## elior (Aug 1, 2016)

Sauce said:


> He could win. I don't see how that's related to the games. No one is going to be like "Ash won, so I guess I won't be playing Pokemon anymore."
> 
> Seeing for myself how OP Ash-Greninja is I'd be surprised if he didn't win.


yes it clear it will come to charizard vs ash greninja at the end and with this giant orange shuriken disc there no way he will lose


----------



## Sauce (Aug 1, 2016)

Lortastic said:


> That was a really fun Semi finals to watch. Shota actually has a really nice team. Loving his Aegislash!
> 
> And the two Double KOs. At least Numelgon hasn't technically lost yet >: ]



I want to call shenanigans on the Slurpuff and Goodra. That fairy wind should have done more damage.


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Shouldn't that Slurpuff's Fairywind TKOe'd Goodra?



252 SpA Slurpuff Fairy Wind vs. 0 HP / 0 SpD Goodra: 68-84 (*21.1 - 26.1%*) -- 1.5% chance to *4HKO*

Not even close, really. Though this is the anime, so calcs are almost irrelevant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 1, 2016)

If there really are no traditional Gyms in S/M, they might actually have to devise a new story 

Although they might just make it like the Orange League again, and keep Ash going


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 1, 2016)

A reminder that Ash won the Orange Island Leagues and the Frontier Challenges, that did not stopped him from continuing his adventure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2016)

What happens if he wins anyway? 

Like does he become the champion, or does he only get the chance to battle the Elite 4 and the Champion? 
Or what exactly...


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 1, 2016)

Based on Bulbapedia, you've become the Pokemon Champion of the said League, rather than the Champion of the region. The winner can also enter the Champions League and challenge the regional Elite Fours and Champion if successfully defeating them.

Knowing them, I'm sure they'll omit the fact that Ash will do the Champion League, that is assuming Ash does win.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hussain said:


> What happens if he wins anyway?
> 
> Like does he become the champion, or does he only get the chance to battle the Elite 4 and the Champion?
> Or what exactly...



You get the authority to challenge the Elite Peanuts. 

Not like Ash needs this shit cause he battled plenty of them without it.


----------



## elior (Aug 3, 2016)

Vino said:


> You get the authority to challenge the Elite Peanuts.
> 
> Not like Ash needs this shit cause he battled plenty of them without it.


the thing is there are no gyms in aloha at all and no league so  i dont see him lose this league


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2016)

This technically could be his last league. Might as well go out with a bang.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 4, 2016)

Now we know Alan's full team. 




Three Pokemon of his team have 4 times weakness to fighting-type! 
 should be able to defeat all 3 with like OHKO!


----------



## Sauce (Aug 4, 2016)

Using game logic at least.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 4, 2016)

When the hell do they follow game logic to a T? I mean a Golem's Magnitude worked on Charizard and a Sludge Bomb was affecting a Scizor in the same fucking battle lol


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 4, 2016)

I feel bad for Manon


----------



## lacey (Aug 6, 2016)

_Almost_ fits the predicted pattern of each mon being from a different region. Bisharp ruins it.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2016)

I wonder why didn't they give him any Pokemon from Gen6.


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2016)

It's rumored that:

Sun and Moon Spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pidove line is getting an Alola form in S/M, which would explain why someone as edgy as Alain has an Unfeazant. Marketing.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2016)

Well, it's not like if his form will change.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2016)

Serena said:


> _Almost_ fits the predicted pattern of each mon being from a different region. Bisharp ruins it.



 Bisharp ruins everything...


----------



## lacey (Aug 6, 2016)

If only they had just given him Dragalgae.


----------



## Saru (Aug 7, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Well, it's not like if his form will change.



true, but it does draw more attention to it


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 7, 2016)

Honestly am slightly disappointed in the Kalos League, mainly because of how short it was, or rather how much they've cut off. I've wanted to see a scramble of matches that makes up the League, but it jumped from the Beginning of the League to the Semi-finals.
Granted, I'll admit that this League is MUCH better than the Unova League (Like, how the actual fuck can you screw this one up? At least with "Bad regions", the Leagues were always the most enjoyable ones). It's just that I hoped it was slightly extended, but it looks like it's going to be a very short league.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 7, 2016)

Lysandre is so deliciously evil in the anime.


----------



## lacey (Aug 7, 2016)

What the anime has done right is that they haven't given Lysandre any scenes where he's overly emotional about his own personal feelings and what he wishes. In the games, it was made very obvious right from the start that his intentions were nothing short of horrible. 

The anime still gives the sense of Lysandre not being a good person, but it's more subtle and they play up his class and swagger more than his passion. That said, he's got the whole world dancing in his hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (Aug 8, 2016)

I didn't realize how tall Lysandre was / short Ash was until they talked. @_@


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 8, 2016)

Did he win yet?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 8, 2016)

No.


----------



## Saru (Aug 8, 2016)

two more weeks


----------



## elior (Aug 9, 2016)

Vino said:


> Did he win yet?


the battle begins this thursday .we will know if he will win next week


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hussain said:


> No.





Saru said:


> two more weeks





elior said:


> the battle begins this thursday .we will know if he will win next week



I'll come back next year


----------



## Rivers (Aug 9, 2016)

My money is on him losing. 

Mega Charizard Z is pretty strong.


----------



## elior (Aug 10, 2016)

Rivers said:


> My money is on him losing.
> 
> Mega Charizard Z is pretty strong.


my money on him wining. greninja pushed alan mega charizard into the corner when it was still unperfect so now it perfect and with this giant orange shuriken he can finish charizrd without problem


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2016)

is there a definitive list of what to watch for xyz anime


----------



## Trojan (Aug 11, 2016)

defeating both  and , and damaging  tho... 

I guess Ash's win is pretty much confirmed at this point. Alan has already lost 4 of his Pokemon, and 2 of which are already damaged
where Ash still has 1 and 2 fresh Pokemon.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 11, 2016)

in b4

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2016)

Vino said:


> in b4


Not this guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saru (Aug 11, 2016)

Hussain said:


> defeating both  and , and damaging  tho...
> 
> I guess Ash's win is pretty much confirmed at this point. Alan has already lost 4 of his Pokemon, and 2 of which are already damaged
> where Ash still has 1 and 2 fresh Pokemon.



I'm glad they made Pikachu look good. 

I was afraid he was gonna get curved and Greninja would steal the show.


----------



## lacey (Aug 11, 2016)

Meanwhile, everyone at Serebii is pissed Pikachu put in all that work.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 12, 2016)

Just watched the most recent episode. A few things.
- The way Tyranitar gasped when it was about to be hit by electro ball 
- Unfezant and Talonflame 
- Pikachu put in work against that Metagross. Although, I don't know if thunderbolt should have done that much damage. It looked like it was super effective.

Great battle so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2016)

Pfft...Pikachu should be one shorting legendarys Arceus dammit...


----------



## Hero (Aug 12, 2016)

Is Team Rocket still in the anime?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes. 

I think they're working with Malva.


----------



## Hero (Aug 12, 2016)

I haven't watched the anime in years, but I feel like they're involvement has been becoming less and less


----------



## lacey (Aug 12, 2016)

They started out as a legitimate threat in BW, but the Team Rocket vs Team Galactic subplot was shafted due to natural disasters occuring in Japan at the time.

I honestly prefer them as they are now; not always there, comic relief, come off as bad guys when they're actually pretty good people at heart.


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2016)

Serena said:


> Meanwhile, everyone at Serebii is pissed Pikachu put in all that work.



Just wait until Goodra gets one-shotted by Guillotine.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 13, 2016)

So I'm guessing ash doesn't have to fight an elite 4 and the champion to be champion  of kalos


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 14, 2016)

^Winning a Regional Tournament in the Anime is qualification for challenging E4 + Champion for the title.

Which honestly makes more sense than how it goes in-game


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2016)

ya'll know ash won't win right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

Ash gots this, he still has his 2 strongest pokemon.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 15, 2016)

Ash will win. Pikachu should be able to drop one more.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Ash will win. Pikachu should be able to drop one more.


That will be too much. 

I think it will be something like this

 defeats 

 ties with 

and then 

 defeats Charizard

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Ash will win. Pikachu should be able to drop one more.



*Spoiler*: __ 



previews show pikachu lose


----------



## elior (Aug 16, 2016)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> previews show pikachu lose


before going down the second preview show pikatchu give more demegge to charizard and with ash greninja giant shuriken and his advangge with rain dace still active i sure he will win


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 17, 2016)

He better win!


----------



## Trojan (Aug 17, 2016)

We are almost there! 

I will be extremely disappointed if after all of this, he still loses!


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 17, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if Ash does lose, but I can definitely see a chance for Ash to win the League.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 17, 2016)

What a day tomorrow is going to be!


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2016)

I just hope the battle between Greninja and Charizard is awesome. The anime team put all their eggs into this basket.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 17, 2016)

I thought they did a pretty great job with Greninja vs Mega Juunkan in the semis so here's hoping to an equally if not more awesome final match!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 18, 2016)

What a finale!


*Spoiler*: __ 



First Bleach spoilers,
Then that

Internet had me hyped for this


20 years, they said
New director, they said
His best team ever, they said
He's ready to win one for the land, they said
Ash's Greninja >>>> Ash's Charizard they said

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trojan (Aug 18, 2016)

I am butthurt now... 

It's official, the Pokemon anime is absolute garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 18, 2016)

Don't understand why the writers think Ash winning the league would be terrible... As someone from serebii forums had mentioned, I guess the message they want to pass to kids is that no matter how much fucking effort you put into making your dream a reality, you'll always be a loser.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 18, 2016)

The Ash vs Tobias battle was WAY better than this. It wasn't hyped to death and yet it showed us how Ash was able to defeat two Legendaries through pure skill and effort, without even using his 6 Most Powerful Pokemon at that time.

Here, he got 3 chances of fighting Alan, learning his strategies (Not that Alan had any to begin with), getting his own *SYNCHRO EVOLUTION + Z-MOVE* and finally being able to overcome him

nope.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah, this was pure garbage. 

Even with the episode's title, and the hint for Greninja's new move...etc etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## charles101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Even with Mega Rayquaza and Arceus in team he would find way to lose somehow ._.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2016)

Called it


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 18, 2016)

It's funny how Ash lost his very first and very last League both because of Charizards.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 18, 2016)

Haha. Check out the dislike ratio for next episode  They dun GOOFED, son.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hollowedzs (Aug 18, 2016)

Alain didn't deserve that win. He didn't even want to go to the Tournment until Ash talked about it. Half of his team is 4 times weaker to the fighting type. Hawlucha should just be released already. Embarrassing how he didn't sweep them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## lacey (Aug 18, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> Don't understand why the writers think Ash winning the league would be terrible... As someone from serebii forums had mentioned, I guess the message they want to pass to kids is that no matter how much fucking effort you put into making your dream a reality, you'll always be a loser.



Now that's the first thing they've done right; giving kids an actual realistic message.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2016)

>tried  to catch up to watch ash win
>he doesn't win

Although at least the anime seems more fun than past seasons.


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2016)

Also want to add that Sawyer vs Ash was actually really good with how it was set up for a while and executed in a fight. Sawyer is a good/interesting character and trainer. Too bad alan is not as good.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 18, 2016)

Agreed. The Ash vs Sawyer fight was thousandfold more thought-out and fun to watch than this?? It contained of strategy from both parties, great development of both characters. This was just power fest, who stands on two feet longer, wins. Such a shame.


----------



## lacey (Aug 18, 2016)

Alan always battles as if he were in a powerfest anyway. He may implement strategies while doing so, but most of his technique is just sheer force.


----------



## Roharu (Aug 18, 2016)

Serena said:


> Alan always battles as if he were in a powerfest anyway. He may implement strategies while doing so, but most of his technique is just sheer force.



The thing is, Charizard should have lost, his blast burn got owned previously, and then, all the sudden, it works against Greninja's strongest attack? Man, the writters really fucked up there. Also, I saw Charizard turned in flames at the last Blast Burn... did they gave him Blaze ability at the very end? Like, neglecting the fact that Mega Evolution removes that?

And can someone remind me why the anime didn't took in consideration the recharge time from Blast Burn?! Did I missed it or did the writter just boost Alain's OPness even more during that fight?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 18, 2016)

Roharu said:


> The thing is, Charizard should have lost, his blast burn got owned previously, and then, all the sudden, it works against Greninja's strongest attack? Man, the writters really fucked up there. Also, I saw Charizard turned in flames at the last Blast Burn... did they gave him Blaze ability at the very end? Like, neglecting the fact that Mega Evolution removes that?
> 
> And can someone remind me why the anime didn't took in consideration the recharge time from Blast Burn?! Did I missed it or did the writter just boost Alain's OPness even more during that fight?



 Look at Sawyer's Mega-Sceptile. Dude spammed Leaf Storm (Which moves like that and overheat show a drastic drop in strength after use) and frenzy plant (like blast burn) like no tomorrow. Alain's MCX is had extra plot armor, even when Ash-Greninja showed an even stronger Water Shuriken and still lost.


----------



## lacey (Aug 18, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2016)

Tbh I'm not as mad since I kind of expected this but I'm disappointed.  It's gonna hurt too when Serena doesn't go with ash to alola or they don't get their romance resolved.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 18, 2016)

Over 17K dislikes! 

Edit: 

nvm, already posted...


----------



## Kyu (Aug 18, 2016)

Damn, I'm salty af right now.

Super Greninja v. MCX was dope from the clips I saw, the end result is just.... yeah.


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2016)

I don't know what the anime team was thinking. 

Big mistake IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 18, 2016)

Saru said:


> I don't know what the anime team was thinking.
> 
> Big mistake IMO.


That's the problem!

They weren't thinking!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Roharu (Aug 18, 2016)

OS said:


> Tbh I'm not as mad since I kind of expected this but I'm disappointed.  It's gonna hurt too when Serena doesn't go with ash to alola or they don't get their romance resolved.



This is the problem, the writter seems to be more focused in following the formula over and over again instead of developing the character. Let alone Serena, the romance will never go anywhere becuase she isn't part of the formula established after Johto.

Ash will never get older, nor win any league, nor have permanent companions, nor have a romance. That's the formula, and the writters won't change it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 18, 2016)

To be honest, I'm not surprised that Ash lost (haven't watched the episodes yet). However, I was not expecting the fans to get so angry that the dislike bar for the preview of the next episode is big.

Personally, the League was awesome and all, but it was just too fucking short. I was hoping there would be more to the League like encountering Ash's older rivals in the region or watching Ash against a Random opponent (but a good opponent).

Not that it would matter anymore, since XYZ will be my last Pokemon Anime series to watch. I have doubts Sun and Moon series will be any better (but I can always check out the summaries of the relevant stuffs like Gym battles and such).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Aug 19, 2016)

If this fight doesn't show how cancerous Mega Evolution is then I don't know what will. So fucking disappointed.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 19, 2016)

heh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiki (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't know if the last Bleach chapter or this episode is the better troll..

No more gyms with Sun/Moon, so rather than letting him win before that and for the first time, they thought it's better to give him a retarded lose.
This is comedy at it's best.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 19, 2016)

Honestly I don't know what you guys were expecting. Ash and winning the Pokemon League just don't compute, never have for 20 years now.


----------



## Rivers (Aug 19, 2016)

Rivers said:


> My money is on him losing.
> 
> Mega Charizard Z is pretty strong.





elior said:


> my money on him wining. greninja pushed alan mega charizard into the corner when it was still unperfect so now it perfect and with this giant orange shuriken he can finish charizrd without problem



Heh, status quo trumps hype in the end after all. The longer you've been around the quicker you see the bottom line passed all of the hype.

Thunder Punch should have connected straight into Greninja anyways if the latter tried blocking it with Water Shuriken.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 19, 2016)

I was one step away from being done with anime and now I've taken that step. It's the same BS every league. Ash's Pikachu goes back to lvl5, he gets 1-3 of the starters, gets the regional bird, never catches his pokemon they just decide they like ash and wants to go with him, gets all 8 badges, loses in the pokemon league.

 The only thing I want to see them do with ash is bring him back to Kanto, do a short season where him, mist and Brock travel again, finds both butterflies and pidgot(both out of the blue) goes to the pokemon league, uses atleast 80% of his pokemon throughout the league and become champion, them retire him for a new character

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Aug 19, 2016)

Bushido Brown said:


> *I was one step away from being done with anime and now I've taken that step. It's the same BS every league. Ash's Pikachu goes back to lvl5, he gets 1-3 of the starters, gets the regional bird, never catches his pokemon they just decide they like ash and wants to go with him, gets all 8 badges, loses in the pokemon league.*
> 
> The only thing I want to see them do with ash is bring him back to Kanto, do a short season where him, mist and Brock travel again, finds both butterflies and pidgot(both out of the blue) goes to the pokemon league, uses atleast 80% of his pokemon throughout the league and become champion, them retire him for a new character



The formula that draws in all those viewers. 

I started watching again just to see Ash win but now that's out the window I'm just sticking around for this Zygarde arc. They can't possibly fuck that up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Roharu (Aug 19, 2016)

Sauce said:


> The formula that draws in all those viewers.
> 
> I started watching again just to see Ash win but now that's out the window I'm just sticking around for this Zygarde arc. They can't possibly fuck that up.



DON'T SAY THAT! Those writters take those statements as personal challenges!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 19, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Aug 20, 2016)

This shit ruined my week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 20, 2016)

I mean I don't know why you guys actually thought he'd win. The writers were never going to switch up the status quo and they've treated Alan and Zard as massive sues ever since they were introduced. I mean the guy took on 9 straight mega evolutions and won and then took on an E4 member right after and _still_ won. All with no rest and only minor aid from berries. They went toe-to-toe with Steven's ace. It even managed to restrain 50% Zygarde. Its only loss came to Siebold. No rival has received this much wank in this series. Not even Paul or Gary.  Couple that with the fact that the writers are never going to allow Ash to win an actual League and it's no surprise he lost. I'm more stunned at the fact that so many people actually thought he'd win and that the writers would switch up the status quo.

At least he didn't lose to a clown who brought 5 pokemon to a 6 v 6 battle this time.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

I would rather the match had got interrupted by Zygarde and never reached its conclusion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Xeogran (Aug 21, 2016)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I mean I don't know why you guys actually thought he'd win.



Overhyping that dumb orange shuriken. Usually when new moves appear, they are the key to victory.
Speaking of victories, the episode's title was all positive only to, like usually, troll everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 21, 2016)

I think they were balls deep in to make him win but a higher up suddenly changed his mind and made him lose cause of the new game.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 21, 2016)

People thought he might win for a number of reasons.

1) It was his strongest team. Every pokemon in his team was legit, the weakest member of his team was Noivern and its a fully evolved Dragon that has beaten Zapdos. Greninja is up their with Infernape, Charizard and Pikachu as his strongest pokemon, with its psuedo mega evolution, it might even be his strongest. 

2) He made it to the finals, he has never been past top 4, a good indicator Ash might actually win.

3) Sun and Moon seem to be vastly different from the previous games and we don't even know if it will have a pokemon league. If it doesn't have a league, that means it won't be till at least Gen 8 that the pokemon league becomes relevant again. Meaning 5-6 years before ash has another chance to take on the league.


----------



## Roharu (Aug 21, 2016)

That is pretty much it. In my opinion, this was the very last league Ash will be participating in, and like many have mentioned, this was the strongest team he has ever built to compete. Also, Ash has always defeated his rivals.

Anyways, I don't see sun and moon hapenning anytime soon, and it is already a fact that there won't be a league in that region. It would be similar to the Orange Islands, which means Ash will win that competition, defeat another "unbeatable" nobody  who will soon be forgotten and never mentioned again....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeh, winning the whole Alola Challenges thing won't satisfy people at this point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 21, 2016)

Heard a rumor that Ash winning was vetoed at the last second, apparently some of the anime staff members complained on twitter after the episode aired.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 21, 2016)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> heh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 22, 2016)

Ash and his team got crucified by pissed off fans for losing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Heard a rumor that Ash winning was vetoed at the last second, apparently some of the anime staff members complained on twitter after the episode aired.



Link? Not that it'd make much difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 22, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Link? Not that it'd make much difference.



Its only a rumor I heard, don't have the link unfortunately being that they are japanese twitter accounts. It makes some sense since the ending of the fight seemed phoned in with Greninja and Charizard just staring at each other.


----------



## Roharu (Aug 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Ash and his team got crucified by pissed off fans for losing.



LOL! I would like the writters there instead of Ash, but I guess the message is very well received.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Aug 22, 2016)

Shame. Shame. Shame. Shame. * Bell rings*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 22, 2016)

>not only did he lose but he got captured as well

kill urself my man


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2016)

If the anime wants to make a comeback, Jigglypuff needs to reappear


----------



## Sauce (Aug 22, 2016)

And put Zygarde and everyone to sleep.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 22, 2016)

Accurate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lacey (Aug 23, 2016)

*Regarding SerenaxAsh:*
This is a Shounen anime. Pairings never become canon until the very end of the series, and only after there has been a considerable timeskip. The writers bait ships because that's what draws certain fans in and gets them more viewers. By the time Pokemon finishes, Serena will be a thought from light years before and Ash will either remain single or hook up with the last girl he traveled with.

All this "Serena better go with him to Alola" bitterness is just annoying whining. She's not going with him to Alola. Stop.

*Regarding "resets" at the start of each season:*
Yes, I too think it's bullshit. The staff has come out fully though, and explained that this was done to keep children engaged in the franchise. Because children apparently can't relate to a character that is aging along one continuous timeline. You can argue that they are catering to the older fans by making Ash's designs (and behaviours) increasingly more "mature" along the way, but the fact remains that their primary demographic is children, and thus, Ash is condemned to being a 10 year old until the series is finished.

*Regarding Ash's loss to Alain:*
People are so fucking needy and selfish.

Is this the 20th anniversary of Pokemon? Yes. Was the Kalos League rushed to push the Team Flare plot? Most likely, yes. Did Ash deserve to win a League? Absolutely. But that's never going to happen for as long as the series continues. People really should just be grateful that he made it to second place, as that's the highest he's ever ranked. He put up an amazing fight with an amazing team (Not to mention a+ animation and music score.), and that should be what counts. Frankly, people should be thankful he wasn't wiped out by a random nobody with a team full of Legendaries.

Ash lost fairly (though if conspiracy theories turn out to be true, then I'll happily change this.), he and Alain both battled well; but Ash is destined to lose every League. And the sooner people come to grips with that, the better.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone who's watched Pokemon from the beginning at least deserves the respect to see the character that they invested so much time in win something big.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## lacey (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh, definitely. But considering the nature of the show and its target demographic, that won't happen for a very long time. And people need to remember that.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 25, 2016)

Let's just hope Ash takes this loss better than he did the last two
Tobias made him lose over 10 years of pokemon experience
Cameron made him just flat out suicidal, jumping from the top of the Eiffel tower and shit  

But yeah, him being competent and a mentor was nice to see
I expect another case of regression in S&M, but it'd be nice to keep his dynamic and build on it

---

Saw some bits of the raw for the new ep and....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alain just leaves Ash hanging and lets Flare womp him?
The fuck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 25, 2016)

To be fair about the match against Tobias, it was sortoff foreshadowed that Ash wouldn't stand a chance against him. At least Ash did managed to take out Darkrai (literally being the only person on Sinnoh to take it out).

Even so, it really was a fantastic match IMO. I don't know about the battle against Alain (because it's taking so long for the translators to add glitter and rainbow to the translations), so I'll keep my opinion about that until I watch both of the episodes.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 26, 2016)

Wasn't the Darkrai guy match just Ash's Pokemon getting oneshotted except for like two of them? That match was terrible compared to that multi-part match before it imo, and not that great as a standalone match either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 26, 2016)

Hmm.... I've re-watched the episode, and I didn't notice that Darkrai one-shotted 3 of his Pokemon. Could've sworn that there would've been at least some fight against Darkrai.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 26, 2016)

The guy with the Blaziken mask made me cringe so hard this episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Sep 2, 2016)

That's Bonnie's and Clemont's father, to be precise.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Roharu (Sep 2, 2016)

Episode 40 is out with subtitles, not bad, 7/10. And I'm surprised the Director is so powerful that 2 of his pokemons are enough to fight against Ash and Alain's Mega Charizard. He is losing, of course, but he isn't getting rolfstomped and that's a feat imo.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 4, 2016)

Lysandre vs. Ash was pretty exciting. Good to see some Red Gyrados action.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 6, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Hmm.... I've re-watched the episode, and I didn't notice that Darkrai one-shotted 3 of his Pokemon. Could've sworn that there would've been at least some fight against Darkrai.



I'm pretty sure Darkrai and Latios both took out 3 members of Ash's team each, or something. I distinctly remember the likes of Swellow and Torkoal going down in one hit, and most others not doing much better


----------



## Roharu (Sep 6, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Lysandre vs. Ash was pretty exciting. Good to see some Red Gyrados action.



I remember fighting that thing in Pokemon Y, I was biting my nails because I was playing Nuzlocke mode and two of my pokemons have been killed, my Mega Blastoise was barely holding out and my Amaura was too injured. I had no choice but to switch Mega Blastoise for Amaura (I would rather lose Amaura than Mega Blastoise) and she got hit by Iron Head! She survived! (Pokemon hold by 1 HP for love for his trainer!) Amaura was faster and landed Thunderbolt on him! One of my best fights in all my Nuzlockes challenges.

Edit: Amaura's evololution, forgot the name.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 6, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> I'm pretty sure Darkrai and Latios both took out 3 members of Ash's team each, or something. I distinctly remember the likes of Swellow and Torkoal going down in one hit, and most others not doing much better


Outside of Sceptile and Pikachu, everyone else was OHKO.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## elior (Sep 7, 2016)

Roharu said:


> I remember fighting that thing in Pokemon Y, I was biting my nails because I was playing Nuzlocke mode and two of my pokemons have been killed, my Mega Blastoise was barely holding out and my Amaura was too injured. I had no choice but to switch Mega Blastoise for Amaura (I would rather lose Amaura than Mega Blastoise) and she got hit by Iron Head! She survived! (Pokemon hold by 1 HP for love for his trainer!) Amaura was faster and landed Thunderbolt on him! One of my best fights in all my Nuzlockes challenges.
> 
> Edit: Amaura's evololution, forgot the name.


if team flare arc will continue this way it will take team glactic arc as my top feivorite


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 9, 2016)

There's going to be an enormous news during the Pokemon Anime next week. Maybe it will talk about Sun and Moon? Continuation of the Z? Or maybe introducing a new character coming from the Alolan region that could befriend Ash and travel with him? I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 10, 2016)

Steven making an appearance. 

Edit: Zygarde stopped by a little girl singing.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 10, 2016)

So I've managed to watch the Finals. As much as I hate to admit it, it was a terrible finale IMO. I've had high expectations on both Goodra and Noivern, and they both felt like a miserable letdown (on top of Pikachu owning not just Tyranitar, but also Metagross and even injured Charizard before it took it out). Although to be fair, this was a better battle than the battle against Cameron.
And with that, the league is over (or has been if we're talking about the current time). It was a really short league, but it wasn't as bad as BW's league IMO. It could've been better, but I guess they wanted to get the XY&Z series through before going into the Alolan region.
If anything, Shota has earned by respect as a trainer. I've felt that he was a well-written character with actual development (and I wouldn't even mind if Ash lost to Shota).


----------



## Roharu (Sep 10, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> So I've managed to watch the Finals. As much as I hate to admit it, it was a terrible finale IMO. I've had high expectations on both Goodra and Noivern, and they both felt like a miserable letdown (on top of Pikachu owning not just Tyranitar, but also Metagross and even injured Charizard before it took it out). Although to be fair, this was a better battle than the battle against Cameron.
> And with that, the league is over (or has been if we're talking about the current time). It was a really short league, but it wasn't as bad as BW's league IMO. It could've been better, but I guess they wanted to get the XY&Z series through before going into the Alolan region.
> If anything, Shota has earned by respect as a trainer. I've felt that he was a well-written character with actual development (and I wouldn't even mind if Ash lost to Shota).



True, I guess in order to make Pikachu shine so much, some of Ash's pokemons needed to fail at something. Anyways, I wouldn't say it was horrible. If I see the fights for their animations, it was the best league in the series so far, but the writting from each fight was.... well... horrible.... like really, rain dance + water shuriken was the pinacle of "strategy" on this league, followed by the all mighty hax "Hawlucha gets stronger as he gets more damage". I know anime fights aren't supposed to be based on the gameplay of the games but... I do believe they could have tried better than this, right?


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 10, 2016)

Roharu said:


> True, I guess in order to make Pikachu shine so much, some of Ash's pokemons needed to fail at something. Anyways, I wouldn't say it was horrible. If I see the fights for their animations, it was the best league in the series so far, but the writting from each fight was.... well... horrible.... like really, rain dance + water shuriken was the pinacle of "strategy" on this league, followed by the all mighty hax "Hawlucha gets stronger as he gets more damage". I know anime fights aren't supposed to be based on the gameplay of the games but... I do believe they could have tried better than this, right?


The Animation quality wasn't bad by any means, but how the writing that was executed ruined it for me.
Hawlucha was a fucking disappointment in the fight IMO (but at least he took out Weavile?). 

I am aware that the Anime isn't meant to follow exactly like the games, but if that is the case, at least don't make it sound like a pure asspull shounen-Nakama-Power stuffs like how effective Blast Burn was against Greninja (make it awesome like the Golden Swellow or even the swimming Rhydon).

At least I *might* get to enjoy the Z episodes once the lazy ass translators get the subs running.


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2016)

pack up boyz. It's over


*Spoiler*: _Alola spoilers_ 




>The anime series is Pocket Monsters Sun & Moon and will air in November. In it, Ash will receive a Z Ring and meet the Melemele Island Guardian, Tapu Koko. In the series, Ash is going to school and his goal is to graduate "like never before".


----------



## Trojan (Sep 12, 2016)

Not sure what they mean "graduate", but I guess we already know that he will never succeed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 12, 2016)

That's really the first look at the new anime that they want people to see?


----------



## Roharu (Sep 12, 2016)

But.... what exactly is Ash going to learn? Going by anime showings, he is Elite Four Level professional trainer.... what the hell is school for? Learning not to use physical attacks on ghost type pokemons? (He never learnt that....)


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 12, 2016)

Learn age progression perhaps.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 12, 2016)

Can't wait for the Pikachu reset.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 12, 2016)

I was honestly thinking that I could give the Anime another chance (cats have 9 lives after all... even tho I'm not a cat), but after seeing the poster, I'm actually glad that I'm going to stick to my word about not continuing Pokemon Anime. Just doesn't appeal to me anymore.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2016)

The child me would not believe how much of a burning hatred of Ash he would eventually possess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 12, 2016)

I hated him ever since he lost the second league in a row


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I was honestly thinking that I could give the Anime another chance (cats have 9 lives after all... even tho I'm not a cat), but after seeing the poster, I'm actually glad that I'm going to stick to my word about not continuing Pokemon Anime. Just doesn't appeal to me anymore.


I stopped watching Pokemon ages ago and just came back with the hype surrounding the Kalos League. Luckily, the thing isn't so bad to the point where I feel like dropping it.


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 13, 2016)

R.I.P pokemon anime, I know for a fact xyz brought back alot of fans my friends included and they fucked it up as usual. Now they want ash to go to school? 

Even the japanese fans must be fucking sick of this by now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2016)

Ash losing =/= bad even if it was built up to him winning this time. It was nothing like the Sinnoh League either. Sure it was rushed but they're running out of time. XY was good, it had good characters, a pretty good Team plot when it go there, the Mega Evolution specials, improved art and hugely improved animation with dynamic backgrounds as opposed to the outdated as fuck ones they used up to that point, and so on. It was a very enjoyable watch for me and I don't feel like letting one thing ruin all of that. Pokemon was actually a solid watch objectively speaking, "fillers" and all for once (not that I ever thought the old stuff was necessarily bad).

Really all of the hate I'm seeing makes it seem like people pretty much chimed in solely for the league and then ignored the good aspects of the League.

As far as the S&M anime goes. I don't know how it'll be until it starts, but I hope they at least try to keep what XY did well and build on it with new themes. TBH I don't know about this school bullshits, but like I said, I just hope it's some weird way of saying he wants to take the Alolan Challenge.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Maybe, the word "school" doesn't have to be a bad thing. He does have a lot to learn even at this point in his journey.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 13, 2016)

I can see it now. He gets schooled again by low-tier pokemon despite his Pikachu being elite four level multiple times already.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 13, 2016)

I predict he'll get schooled by a newly hatched Pidgey.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Litten solos Pikachu. 

One can hope.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Excited for Red vs. Gold.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah, I was about to post that, but I'm slow as fuck Regigigas on Slow Start. 

Pokemon Generations is confirmed to be aired on September 16, with a total of 18 episodes (at least according to Bulbapedia). This definitely is something I'm excited for.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 13, 2016)

3-5 minutes is awfully short tho.


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 13, 2016)

So basically around 72 minutes in total. This will have to be mindless fun consisting of greatly animated battles.

Also what Gold, Red is facing Zygarde Complete at 0:11 for some reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 13, 2016)

So basically, it's going to be rushed like Team Rocket's Speed of Light. 
Should've been at least a 10 minute show instead. That basically means that they'll have to have 3 episodes per Gen, which is 15 minutes.
I don't know, just looking at the trailer made me hyped, but for 5 minutes, it's really too short.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah after looking at the trailer I don't think the actual Johto storyline is going to be included. Seems like a "What if" with red has the main character.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2016)

As far as Johto goes they showed the dog trio and Lance fighting the Red Gyarados. I'm not a fan of Red being the main character for the whole thing, though.

It's not 3 minutes per gen. We're getting episodes until mid-December or so. These seem to be mostly untold stories from the games like Green vs Lance.

I just hope there's a subbed version because that dub sounds painful.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 13, 2016)

Dub sounds fine to me, and it really got me hyped. I'd prefer that over Ash's neverending losing streak anytime, even if I get tired of seeing Red.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lacey (Sep 13, 2016)

At least it's coming sooner rather than later.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2016)

Gemmysaur said:


> Dub sounds fine to me, and it really got me hyped. I'd prefer that over Ash's neverending losing streak anytime, even if I get tired of seeing Red.


No that dub sounds plain bad. The narrator is sub-par at best and Green sounds just plain awful.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 13, 2016)

It's ok-ish enough to not bother me at all. I've heard far worse.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm not sure why but when I went to post my original post (I had to edit that), it auto-changed to something else.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2016)

They should've just kept Origins going, fuck the Japanese kids. I feel like one of these shorts will reveal something new again like Origins did with Mega Charizard X.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 13, 2016)

Well, my problem isn't really the writing (I get that it's not too good, but it's made to appeal to children), but holy shit we need a new character instead of Ash, and I know that's never going to happen; not in a million years.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 14, 2016)

Only just now knowing about Generations. Damn, I'm so slow I might as well be retarded. My hype is through the damn roof though. A tad disappointing it's only gonna be 5 minute shorts, but it looks so damn good I can't complain.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 14, 2016)

The first one already airs in two days doesn't it?


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 14, 2016)

Yup. It sure was a sudden announcement, but it is airing this Friday.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 14, 2016)

I hope one minute of the 5 minutes isn't dedicated to an opening/ending sequence :


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2016)

Man, they are just saying fuck you to all the hopes fans had for xy


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2016)

Season 1 Ash looks miles better than the upcoming version.

The writers sure want to get that DBS/Digimon fanbase .


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 15, 2016)

My god, the quality of Sun and Moon (or, at least Ash's design) looks fucking horrible. It's like they're really telling people to fuck off big time.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 15, 2016)

Tobias made Ash loses 10+ years of experience and become a doofus in B&W
Cameron made him just flat out suicidal, jumping from the top of the Eiffel tower in XY
And Alain? He literally sent his ass back to school

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2016)

Just..........


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2016)

the problem isn't really the eyes but they killed his eyebrows.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2016)

Calling it, he'll be reset so bad the fans will prefer if he just got killed off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2016)

most of the fans are kids so i doubt it.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 15, 2016)

It's like Teen Titans GO and Ben 10 Omniverse all over again, but this time, on a show that's already more than 10 years old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2016)

.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> My god, the quality of Sun and Moon (or, at least Ash's design) looks fucking horrible. It's like they're really telling people to fuck off big time.



Everything and everyone but Ash look fantastic. But that won't excuse the shit plot they're concocting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 15, 2016)

I had to come here after seeing Ash's design lol


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2016)

The second shot looks like it could be Ash's younger brother

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sauce (Sep 15, 2016)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The second shot looks like it could be Ash's younger brother



Jesus Christ, that looks horrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2016)

looks like the anime budget got slashed after the Alain fiasco

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 15, 2016)

The drawing is just terrible! 
I hope this is not what the anime is going to be until the end of S&M...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2016)

I actually like what they're trying to do, at least in terms of animation. It looks vaguely similar to the early Digimon films or something out of Studio Ghibli.

But Ash's design...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2016)

Considering how much of a failure he is at this point it's somewhat fitting though

Not that it looks good either way.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, it looks like the anime's drawing style finally matches Ash's character - two-dimensional with no definition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Kyu (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow dubbed already? Cool.


*Spoiler*: _I guess..._ 



Wish they showed Red in Johto, Hoenn, & Sinnoh.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 16, 2016)

I love you for this. #nohomo

EDIT:

Scratch that. I don't. Not yet. Video is not available.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 16, 2016)

Gemmysaur said:


> I love you for this. #nohomo
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Scratch that. I don't. Not yet. Video is not available.



here is the channel


----------



## Sauce (Sep 16, 2016)

Episode 1's Pikachu is adorable. I expected more content but I guess the summaries would have to do.
Hearing the Team Rocket theme in Episode 2 was great.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 16, 2016)

I've really liked it. Sure, I wish it was a bit longer, but this sure is better than I hoped. Wasn't too big on the first episode (due to the whole summary and stuffs), but Regigigas bitch-slapped that Probopass... fucking priceless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 16, 2016)

I like how the melting pieces of wall goop made it even harder to get into the gym
Great job Arcanine


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 16, 2016)

That Probo Pass got bitch slapped

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2016)

Holy shit. That was fuck good. 
The BGM remixes made it for me. 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I like how the melting pieces of wall goop made it even harder to get into the gym
> Great job Arcanine



Thought he was gonna use a Water Mon to cool it down.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 17, 2016)

All the gym leaders made an appearance. Holy fuck. 10/10 episode.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 17, 2016)

Sauce said:


> All the gym leaders made an appearance. Holy fuck. 10/10 episode.



Wait what? Ep. 3, is that?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 17, 2016)

> POKEFAN TIME!!
> 
> NEW TITLES!
> 
> ...



http:// demshinypokeballs . tumblr.com /post/150528130025/pokefan-time-new-titlesoct-13th-xyz045-one


----------



## Sauce (Sep 17, 2016)

Gemmysaur said:


> Wait what? Ep. 3, is that?


X,Y, and Z epiosde 42 and 43.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 17, 2016)

> *Farewell, Ash Greninja!*

Wait, so after all the buildup, they're not even letting Ash keep Greninja's 'Mega'?  That was easily his strongest Pokemon.

This show is really bent on making sure he never truly advances.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 17, 2016)

Sauce said:


> X,Y, and Z epiosde 42 and 43.



I see. I thought it was Pokemon Generations. Silly me for assuming it was in the better show.



Hydro Spiral said:


> > *Farewell, Ash Greninja!*



Ash always releases strong pokemon, else, he'd curbstomp everything in the beginning like that time with Charizard.

Also, I miss that big lizard. I want a pokemon league battle where Ash wins the championship with a dream team like Ash Greninja, Charizard, uhhh... Blaziken? Who else? Goodra?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh shit, the extremely competent and evil Malamars are returning? The XY&Z wrap up stuff sounds great.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 17, 2016)

That one hour special was such incredible hype I'm not even mad about the league anymore. Wasn't ready for Zygarde flat out murdering Lysandre DBZ style while his loli cheered him on.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 17, 2016)

It doesn't state that he's going to release his Greninja to the wild tho. For all I know, he's most likely going to send them to Professor Oak's lab.

Of course, I ain't even mad that Greninja will be gone. At this point, the producers and writers could allow Ash to pull out a gun out of Palkia's ass and kill his team (excluding Pikachu) and they can still get away with this.
Meanwhile, the translators are slower than Regigigas w/ a permanent Slow Start.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 17, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Meanwhile, the translators are slower than Regigigas w/ a permanent Slow Start.


I haven't seen a single episode with the translation for MONTHS if not more.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 17, 2016)

Gemmysaur said:


> Also, I miss that big lizard. I want a pokemon league battle where Ash wins the championship with a dream team like Ash Greninja, Charizard, uhhh... Blaziken? Who else? Goodra?



Ash Greninja, Charizard, Sceptile, Infernape, Pikachu, Goodra, or Snorlax or Heracross in place of Infernape (type balance).

We know Pikachu has to be there, since this little rodent proved itself capable of taking out two pseudo-Legendaries in a row before falling to Mega Charizard.  

But the thing is that Kalos was probably THE strongest team Ash ever had in a League (aside from Pikachu, his entire team was made up of fully-evolved Pokemon), *and he still lost.  *At the Finals. 

It is as if there is a fear that people will no longer be able to "relate" to Ash if he wins a single Pokemon League, so they always have him lose.  When people who play the Pokemon games always take out the Gym Leaders and the local Elite 4 and Champion in every region and every game (on top of collecting all the Pokemon for those who put in the time and effort).  

Ash is the Antithesis to the video game protagonists in the worst way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 17, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I haven't seen a single episode with the translation for MONTHS if not more.


They just put out ep 38 finally as well as ep 44 in the original series a bit before that, but yeah they fell behind again hard. PMsubs are pure quality aside from speed though.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 18, 2016)

Seems like Sun and Moon will reboot Ash's goal and he'll aim to graduate from school and shit. Ash's design is even worse than Black and White. I wonder how will the writers do to increase the viewers lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 18, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Ash Greninja, Charizard, Sceptile, Infernape, Pikachu, Goodra, or Snorlax or Heracross in place of Infernape (type balance).
> 
> We know Pikachu has to be there, since this little rodent proved itself capable of taking out two pseudo-Legendaries in a row before falling to Mega Charizard.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Them. I tend to forget pokemon just like Ash does. Yeah, it was his strongest he's ever brought to league, but not the strongest he could bring, so there's still hope.

But yeah, him being champion is kinda hard to relate to, but then again, I can't relate to a guy who always loses when it matters as well. It could always be that he won by a hair's breadth and he's aiming to fight the other champions afterwards, like that Lance guy in Gen 1. He doesn't collect much pokemon anyways, so he fails both accounts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 18, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Seems like Sun and Moon will reboot Ash's goal and he'll aim to graduate from school and shit. Ash's design is even worse than Black and White. I wonder how will the writers do to increase the viewers lol.



Well it's primarily aimed for children on a weekend morning so I don't think they would have too much trouble.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

Generations was fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 23, 2016)

At least the visual quality on the episodes are fantastic. I love how Agatha touched Gary's nerve by indirectly saying he should've been like his grandfather. 
But yeah, that (brief) conflict between Lance and Gary is gorgeous.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2016)

Lorelei's hooters are ginormo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 23, 2016)

The voices were terrible, but it was a cool episode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lorelei's hooters are ginormo.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 24, 2016)

The recent generations episode make me wish they were longer now. So many fights that were skipped over. Could have at least gave us one full Pokemon battle. Still, it was great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 24, 2016)

One full ep for Red vs Blue please.

Make it happen.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 24, 2016)

Man those Pokemon Generation episodes should be 20 mins long .



Just....


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 24, 2016)

Did Ash's amnesia cause him to forget about the Tauros he has back home?


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2016)

Watching the Xyz final thing, cool. 

Haven't watched anything pokemon in like, feels like 10 years lol


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 25, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Did Ash's amnesia cause him to forget about the Tauros he has back home?


He's the manifestation of dub Ash who magically obtained his Tauros


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2016)

Ash finally realized he sucks. The fact that his lvl100 Pikachu still can't solo Gyms and Pokemon Leagues is downright pathetic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 25, 2016)

Level 100? Surely you mean level 1.00 right? I mean this is the beginning of a region, not a league.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Ash finally realized he sucks. The fact that his lvl100 Pikachu still can't solo Gyms and Pokemon Leagues is downright pathetic.


Well, Pikachu defeats legendaries every now and then. 
And the last time he was not too bad either as he defeated 2 pseudo-legendaries.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Well, Pikachu defeats legendaries every now and then.
> And the last time he was not too bad either as he defeated 2 pseudo-legendaries.



My bad. I don't follow the animu. But you have to admit him failing League after League is pathetic. 



Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Level 100? Surely you mean level 1.00 right? I mean this is the beginning of a region, not a league.



Ain't it the same feckin Pikachu?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 25, 2016)

Ash and Pikachu get reset, nothing new.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 25, 2016)

Pikachu is as inconsistent as Marvel, that's why. It goes from being on par with legendaries to losing to bottom feeders.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 25, 2016)

Pikachu goes Super Saiyan prior to every league. It just takes him another fucking season to gather the energy to do it again.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 28, 2016)

_ 

"In November, the Pokémon anime undergoes a renewal! What kind of adventure will it turn into next!? The new adventure is filled with comedy!! Being in a new place for the first time makes Ash tense up... or not. There's no time for that when a slapstick adventure opens up before him!"
_
> Renewal
> Slapstick
Series is literally for lulz now 

And this...



This needs to be a new smilie


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 28, 2016)

Sun and Moon anime is now a meme (if it isn't, then it is now/will be, eventually).



Hydro Spiral said:


> This needs to be a new smilie


How ironic.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2016)

Don't fuck with Lance's Dragonite.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 30, 2016)

That Team Rocket Yakuza walk 

This. This is what Pokemon should have been. Dragonite beating the shit out of everything.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 1, 2016)

Even though I'm definitely going to skip the Sun and Moon anime, at least this "poster" looks MUCH better than the fucking mess they made previously.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 1, 2016)

I haven't even watched most of the episodes since Johto


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 1, 2016)

Ash's design looks a lot better there.

Here's a video on the opposing side of the S/M anime being shit argument

I don't agree with everything he says, mainly because content > animation but some of that is interesting to know.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 6, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 6, 2016)

Welp, cops might be at my house then. BRB gonna hang myself


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 7, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 7, 2016)

Episode 6 was pretty good actually, one of the better ones so far, but 5 was one of the weakest. Silver came off way too nice.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 7, 2016)

Agreed, episode 5 was slightly disappointing. Episode 6 is really neat (The Dogs and Ho-Oh looked fantastic).


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 7, 2016)

The League was after Lance whooped his ass and told him about the value of friendship though. He'd shown signs of softening up by then.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 7, 2016)

Episode 6 was fantastic!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Episode 6 was pretty good actually, one of the better ones so far, but 5 was one of the weakest. Silver came off way too nice.





Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> The League was after Lance whooped his ass and told him about the value of friendship though. He'd shown signs of softening up by then.


I agree with Giraffe.

Episode 5 gets props if only for exploring Silver and Giovanni's relationship; Silver's my favorite rival in the series. That being said, the animation was iffy, and Looker's a dumbass though. 

Episode 6 was dope. Rivals Episode 4 as my favorite so far.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 7, 2016)

They should do more lore episodes. I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 9, 2016)

Really nice to see Silver animated. Ho-oh giving birth to the dogs was beautiful.


----------



## Hero (Oct 10, 2016)

What are your guys favorite Pokémon openings?

My two favorites are season 3 johto and battle frontier


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 10, 2016)

I hated all the ones Matsumoto sang because it's annoying enough hearing her as Ash. If I had to choose, probably the Battle Frontier one.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Oct 11, 2016)

English OP's; Season 1, Johto and I guess, Orange Islands? I can't remember the rest atm.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2016)

Hero said:


> What are your guys favorite Pokémon openings?


The original is a given, so I won't even count it. If I did, it'd make the list below, excluding "Battle Frontier."

_The Johto Journeys - "Pokemon Johto"_
_Johto League Champions - "Born to be a Winner"_
Master Question - "Believe in Me"
_Advanced - "I Wanna Be a Hero"_
Battle Frontier - "Battle Frontier"
Top three faves are italicized.

In case you can't tell, I was very fond of Ash's Johto journeys, growing up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 11, 2016)

Pokemon Theme, Pokemon Johto, Unbeatable, Battle Frontier, and I'm kind of getting into some of the DP/BW ones when I listen to all of them played at once on youtube but I'm not sure if they make the cut nor do I know which is which as well as a I do the earlier ones for dub.

For JP, at least as far as the ones I've watched through. OP1, DP OP 3 version 1, V (Volt), Getta Ban Ban, XY&Z.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 11, 2016)

This one had a lot of nostalgia to it because it was the first time I was given a Pokemon movie as a child! And I remember this so well because it was used in the Lucario movie during the Pokemon tournament.


XY&Z by Rica Matsumo is also fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 11, 2016)

Even though this isn't really an OP (or at least I don't think it is):


Seriously, this shit's catchy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2016)

Diamond and Pearl's intro was the first one I'd heard that made me cringe. After that, it was only downhill; I stopped watching the anime completely halfway through Sinnoh.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 11, 2016)

Lortastic said:


> This one had a lot of nostalgia to it because it was the first time I was given a Pokemon movie as a child! And I remember this so well because it was used in the Lucario movie during the Pokemon tournament.
> 
> 
> XY&Z by Rica Matsumo is also fantastic.



You must be pretty young. I was like 14 by the time they started using that song in the show


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 12, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Even though this isn't really an OP (or at least I don't think it is):
> 
> 
> Seriously, this shit's catchy.


It's one of the songs from the 2BA Master soundtrack (which I had the cassette tape for), it's played a few times in the anime itself, but one time I can recall it in particular it was used in the first movie trailer. Like pretty much everything on that 2BA Master cassette was catchy as hell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2016)

The 2BA Master album was fire. "My Best Friends", "Together Forever", "What Kind of Pokemon Are You?", "Misty's Song"... still goes hard.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Oct 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> "Misty's Song"



This song still hits me hard. Dammit Ash.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2016)

I went through a phase in elementary school where I fell asleep to that song every night lol


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 13, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Even though this isn't really an OP (or at least I don't think it is):
> 
> 
> Seriously, this shit's catchy.


I owe you my first born. Been wanting to find this for literal years, and wouldn't have seen it if I happened to click the thread.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 14, 2016)

surprised no one posted episode 7 yet.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeh I watched an hour ago. Why does Courtney have precog powers??


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 14, 2016)

I wonder if the next episode will be similar, but with Team Aqua (and May infiltrating their base). Great episode nonetheless.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I wonder if the next episode will be similar, but with Team Aqua (and May infiltrating their base).


I'd hope so. 

My boy Brendan reppin' Sceptile.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 15, 2016)

Brendan, why so quiet.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 15, 2016)

None of the MCs so far have any lines, do they? Red and Ethan/Gold havent.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Oct 15, 2016)

Red is canonically (game canon) quiet to the point of seemingly mute. Ethan, idk.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 15, 2016)

Well Ethan doesn't protest to Silver taking off his Rocket outfit. Then again, he might just be gay and/or an exhibiitionist...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2016)

The point of generations is to delve into other stories aside from the main protagonists' so it doesn't surprise me that they all don't talk.


----------



## Hero (Oct 16, 2016)

Is team rocket going to be in the new anime


----------



## Trojan (Oct 17, 2016)

Hero said:


> Is team rocket going to be in the new anime


of crouse.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 17, 2016)

Hero said:


> Is team rocket going to be in the new anime


They better be.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes, Team Rocket will be in this one. They just released official artwork of them for the Sun and Moon anime a few days ago.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2016)

Did ash just lost 2 of his Pokemon in 1 episode?


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 20, 2016)

To be fair, Goodra was already released a while ago, so it would make sense for it to return to the wetlands.
But for him to release his Greninja JUST to allow it to protect Kalos w/ Z1 and Z2? Fucking disgraceful...

And it looks like next episode will be the final one. Now I'm just going to wait until the translators hurries the fuck up with that, because they're behind again.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 20, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> To be fair, Goodra was already released a while ago, so it would make sense for it to return to the wetlands.
> But for him to release his Greninja JUST to allow it to protect Kalos w/ Z1 and Z2? Fucking disgraceful...



As if Kalos needed a "Superhero Greninja" when there are TWO Legendary Pokémon (the Zygarde) watching over the entire region.

But at this point, we all know the Status Quo - every time Ash goes to a new region (that is not anime-exclusive, such as Orange Islands), he always goes through a Hard Reset - either sending all his strong Pokémon to Oak or just releasing them back into their home region and essentially forget about them (Pidgeot, anyone?).  After all, he *has to* start with just Pikachu in each new region, and Ash's Pikachu arguably only has a level equivalent to how many Pokémon are on Ash's team at any given point (and how evolved they are).

IIRC, Pikachu, despite having been the only Pokémon to perpetually remain by Ash's side, somehow always manages to lose to a STARTER POKEMON in the new region, despite the fact that, in the case of Sinnoh, Pikachu had previously bested A LEGENDARY IN THE FRONTIER SAGA. 

End of Kalos in the final battle with Alain, Pikachu goes toe-to-toe with and wipes out TWO PSEUDO-LEGENDARY.  Watch as a Mimikyuu or another starter beats Pikachu to a pulp in Sun and Moon's beginning or, heaven forbid, it's "rival Pokémon".

After all, they can NEVER have Ash win a Pokémon League, because it would cause some "reality-shattering paradox" that would keep them from reducing Ash back to square one in every new series.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 20, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> As if Kalos needed a "Superhero Greninja" when there are TWO Legendary Pokémon (the Zygarde) watching over the entire region.
> 
> But at this point, we all know the Status Quo - every time Ash goes to a new region (that is not anime-exclusive, such as Orange Islands), he always goes through a Hard Reset - either sending all his strong Pokémon to Oak or just releasing them back into their home region and essentially forget about them (Pidgeot, anyone?).  After all, he *has to* start with just Pikachu in each new region, and Ash's Pikachu arguably only has a level equivalent to how many Pokémon are on Ash's team at any given point (and how evolved they are).



Which is the point for Zygarde; it's not called the Order Pokemon for nothing.

I get the Status Quo, but most of his Pokemons will go through Professor Oak instead of releasing them (although there are some that he should've just released, like his Oshawott which is a fucking disgrace). I wouldn't be mad if he were to do that, because at least he would still have them back home.

But at this point, Ash might just pull his gun and kill his Pokemon (except Pikachu). Would've been a better story than the League.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 20, 2016)

Ash is a vile, disgusting insect.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 20, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Did ash just lost 2 of his Pokemon in 1 episode?


he now taking 3 pokemon to Prof.Oak all of them being part flying type.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 20, 2016)

He won't even need to catch his mandatory flying type for 2 regions then!


----------



## Kyu (Oct 20, 2016)

Ash is a twat.

Done with that friend.



Catalyst75 said:


> that would keep them from reducing Ash back to square one in every new series.



It doesn't tho. They could've simply had him win a conference then lose or flat-out get spanked by an Elite 4 member since regression seems to be Ash's gimmick at the start of each region. Winning a league doesn't make him the regional champion, let alone a Pokemon master, last I checked.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2016)

>still watching the Pokemon anime

y tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 20, 2016)

I stopped watching regularly in early Hoenn so hah!


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 20, 2016)

So I've watched through the Team Flare's mayhem with Zygarde under control. Wasn't too fond over the part where Eurika sings and then Zygarde's conscious returned (hell, I skipped that part because it was quite annoying).
But I did liked the whole team (including Steven's return) combating the Megalith, and Zygarde's Ultimate Form was really sick (wished that it was slightly extended, but it's whatever).

Overall, I thought it was decent. I liked Steven's comeback (and how he teams up with Diantha; it's like they're a good couple). Lysandre felt like he really is a fucking nutjob compared to the game (or maybe that's just me).


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 21, 2016)

We'll never see May in this series


----------



## Trojan (Oct 21, 2016)

Damn! that was intense! 


I hoped it did not end!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2016)

May isn't in it?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Damn! that was intense!
> 
> 
> I hoped it did not end!



This must be going on while Team Magma is searching for Groudon.  Me thinks we are actually getting a trilogy.  Team Magma was the first part; Team Aqua was the second part; in the next part...I sincerely hope that we'll be seeing the clash of the Primal Pokémon.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 21, 2016)

Kyogre was fucking amazing, but still no May. 

Next episode might be about (Mega) Rayquaza?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 21, 2016)

I hope Fug fugs Zinnia up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 21, 2016)

One of the better episodes for sure. Aside from Archie coming off as ridiculously dramatic to the point of it being comedic, it was strong all around and the way Kyogre was shown was pretty cool. I don't think I've actually seen it flying around like that but with its winged arms I can see it being possible.



VolatileSoul said:


>


Yeah, Greninja looks like a goof when it actually moves its tongue around. They showed this in the episode where Ash and Greninja perfect their bond it it looks just as silly as ever.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 21, 2016)

Kyu said:


> It doesn't tho. They could've simply had him win a conference then lose or flat-out get spanked by an Elite 4 member since regression seems to be Ash's gimmick at the start of each region. Winning a league doesn't make him the regional champion, let alone a Pokemon master, last I checked.



Ah, right.  I forgot that the Conferences were just a means to weed out the next challenger of the Elite Four.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Ah, right. I forgot that the Conferences were just a means to weed out the next challenger of the Elite Four.


Are they? I don't recall this at all; I don't recall there being any kind of Elite Four challenge in the anime. iirc they were just the four most famous/powerful trainers of their respective regions; they weren't obligated to accept challengers or anything. Like, Agatha didn't even show up in the anime until Ash returned to Kanto from Hoenn.


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2016)

Why did they have to do it like this. Pls don't go Serena


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 27, 2016)

Did she actually kiss him or did the escalator pull her away?


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 27, 2016)

Ash may not have won the league, but he got a kiss from a girl that wasn't a pokemon in our lifetime. Baby steps.

Now that it's all over, gotta say XY was probably my favorite season. If not, very close up there. Might go back a rewatch the chunks I missed one of these days, since I only really got invested when it came on to XYZ.



Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Did she actually kiss him or did the escalator pull her away?


Kissed then pulled away. Just look at Bonnie and Citron's faces.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 27, 2016)

Too bad he'll never have attraction to a girl and she's just a placeholder for the XY season lol


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2016)

They probably kissed on the cheek unless ashe is that emotionless.


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2016)

Who do you think is Ash's strongest female counterpart?

I'm saying may


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2016)

I never paid attention to Iris so I'm not sure there


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 27, 2016)

Misty, she's a gym leader and gym leaders need to pass ridiculously difficult shit to retain their title (as seen by that Nurse Joy's Latias being used to test Brock's brother )


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2016)

I forgot about Misty's updated team. She probably has a Mega Gyardos at this point


----------



## Garcher (Oct 27, 2016)

so somehow this whole kiss thing popped in my recommendations on youtube

it's ridiculous

it's not only weird because both of them are like 10 years old

there is just no meaning to this. Ash will never feel this way about a girl, there is no romance in this show, and Serena is "just another girl" in the greater scheme of things and will most likely never show up again.

I feel like the whole point of this "Serena loves Ash" thing was catering to some self-insert watchers


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 27, 2016)

> According to this person who lives in Japan and is Japanese:
> 
> 
> .



If she never comes back, then its a huge trolling toward fans .


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 28, 2016)

You forgot to post the Halloween one. 


Both the French and German ones have it listed as episode 12. spooky.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 28, 2016)

Ep 10 looks a bit like a hentai at some points.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sauce (Oct 28, 2016)

The kiss heard around the world.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2016)

There are only 8 episodes left of Pokemon generations. 
I hope they do more like those episodes in the future. :/


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 28, 2016)

Kinda wish they weren't shorts and full on episodes like Origins. Oh well.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 28, 2016)

Generations episode 10 does look like hentai.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 28, 2016)

Until the last minute and a half it really felt like a bad hentai dub. What was with the constant blushing too? They tried to make Cheryl look sexy for some reason.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 28, 2016)

They wanted to explain why the Haunter was so attracted to her.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 28, 2016)

More than having more of this after it's done I'd prefer to finally get an adaption of Pokemon Special.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 28, 2016)

Never gonna happen because they'd rather reset Ash every season and give him 5 new Pokemon from every generation to sell the games.


----------



## lacey (Oct 29, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Until the last minute and a half it really felt like a bad hentai dub. What was with the constant blushing too? They tried to make Cheryl look sexy for some reason.



"_tried_"
Excuse you.
Cheryl is attractive as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 29, 2016)

Serena said:


> "_tried_"
> Excuse you.
> Cheryl is attractive as fuck.


Sexier then


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Halloween, guys



.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 4, 2016)

While it has been a cool episode, I felt that Cynthia's VA was... OK. Nothing mindblown about this episode tbh, but it's no big deal.
Next episode is presumably the last episode for the Sinnoh region. After that... oh boii.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 4, 2016)

If anyone's read the manga, one of the greatest appeals of the D/P/P saga was Mars, Saturn, and Jupiter crushing the protagonists, as befits seasoned vets with 70s+ vs. trainers just starting out. They were even so strong as to incapacitate a handful of gym leaders. Would have been neat seeing their battle prowess reflected in today's special. oh well, closer to N.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2016)

I feel like we got better voice acting this time than we usually get. Jupiter just sounded a bit high pitched compared to what I imagined. It was a pretty nice episode, but it would have been nice to see the player character instead of Cynthia, and to see content that we didn't already know about. Giratina coming out was the highlight and Cyrus sounded good too.

Something creepy happened while watching. I was watching on my phone and the moment Giratina lunged at Cyrus and enveloped him my phone ran out of power and it shut off.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2016)

Zatch said:


> If anyone's read the manga, one of the greatest appeals of the D/P/P saga was Mars, Saturn, and Jupiter crushing the protagonists, as befits seasoned vets with 70s+ vs. trainers just starting out. They were even so strong as to incapacitate a handful of gym leaders. Would have been neat seeing their battle prowess reflected in today's special. oh well, closer to N.


I'm a big fan of the manga versions of them, Mars in particular who's drawn pretty cutely. In general the manga makes admin characters quite impressive, easily gym leader level or higher (probably as a throw back to having actual leader admins in arc 1) and the team leaders E4 or champion level.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2016)

They did justice to Giratina's emergence. Looked incredible.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2016)

It just goes to show how powerful Giratina was with it destroying the Red Chains via a casual Shadow Ball.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 12, 2016)

IMO, this episode has been alright. Heatran has been cool, but I thought the previous episode was better than this.

But with Sinnoh done and over, I'm definitely looking forward to the Unova stuffs. So many things in so little time; it could either be N, Zekrom and/or Reshiram, Kyurem, or the Swords of Justice. I hope the next episode focuses on N, and then maybe some B2/W2 episode.


In other news, just finished watching the XY&Z series. Holy. Fucking. Shit. I have never recalled them trolling the hell out of us...
Ash tells his Goodra that he'll meet him again (Meanwhile, in Kanto)... either he doesn't know what that actually means, or it's a secret message to say "BYE FELICIA". 
But thankfully, I'm done with the series. Sun and Moon is already looking horrible, so it's a good thing I've abandoned ship.


----------



## charles101 (Nov 13, 2016)

No Arceus Episode? Hina disappointed.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2016)

I hope the final episode is Red vs. Gold on Mt. Silver.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 13, 2016)

Red will be in his S/M outfit freezing himself to death


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't think they've said S/M will be part of Generations tho.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 13, 2016)

They also never put Mega Evolutions in Gen 1. Didn't stop them from forcing it in Origins


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 13, 2016)

Origins turned out to be a Mega Evolution advertisement


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 13, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> They also never put Mega Evolutions in Gen 1. Didn't stop them from forcing it in Origins


I'm more referring to what the company will do, instead of what's actually going on in the Pokemon Universe. I don't think they say they'll include Sun and Moon, which makes sense because the number of episodes left seems to indicate that we're only receiving Gen 1 till 6 (18/6 is 3, which is 3 episodes per gen, something we've seen quite common unless B/W gets 4 episodes instead of 3).


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 13, 2016)

Nothing's stopping them from advertising S/M in some way like I said. Whether it be a Z-move or some Gen 7 Pokemon cameo, or Red's new look (even though I was joking about that one).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 16, 2016)

I skipped ahead to watch the League, but after that I've just been saving up episodes from PM's releases. I plan to have a binge on the Zygarde arc to hype myself up for Sun and Moon later today.

I'm probably going to miss Dedenne the most once the show is done being subbed


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 17, 2016)

The Zygarde/Flare arc was pretty awesome. Aside from the weird vague Monolith stuff, it felt like an arc out of Pokemon Special which is pretty big praise. A new episode also happened to get subbed today so I ended up watching that as well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 17, 2016)

Here's the OP for Sun and Moon's anime


The animation looks spectacular and the character look like they're full of personality. Honestly this makes for a lot more hype than any of the previews. I'm just curious as to the plot and the plot progression 

Going by the OP, I'm guessing that he catches Rowlet and Grubbin.

I'm cool waiting until PM finishes up with XY&Z though (we still need eps 45, 46, 48, and 49).


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 17, 2016)

They're up to 48 or 49 on Kissanime @MusubiKazesaru


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 17, 2016)

The first S/M episode was in fact, very enjoyable! People shouldn't have bene so negative when it wasn't even out.
I had high hopes for the series, and if it keeps up like this, then it will be great.

Ash wasn't reset, instead just having fun on vacation. He's still a competitive battler. The supporting cast was great, especially Mallow and Kiawe.

Tapu Koko


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 17, 2016)

^ It doesn't matter if he still loses every damn league.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 17, 2016)

And also the Serena fans are probably on suicide watch.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 17, 2016)

Vino said:


> ^ It doesn't matter if he still loses every damn league.



From league finalist and savior of Kalos...To Professor Oak's errand boy.

Yep, just another day in the unnaturally long year of Ash Ketchum.


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2016)

pokemon anime is tapping into the multiple girls trope that's in anime now. Pokemon is doomed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 17, 2016)

People need to stop being annoyed with every little thing and just enjoy. If not then don't watch.



Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> They're up to 48 or 49 on Kissanime @MusubiKazesaru


I'd rather support PMsubs' unmatched work instead of using hasty youtube subs. I did it for the League, but I stopped after that.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 17, 2016)

is Mr Mime Ash's dad?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 17, 2016)

So Sun & Moon and onwards will air Disney XD  Not surprised, I knew the mouse was gonna get a hold of it eventually. Cartoon Network has been neglecting it badly.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## OS (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 19, 2016)

The Generations episode, despite its horrible VA, looked really awesome. GYM LEADERS ASSEMBLE!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 20, 2016)

PMsubs put out the first episode of Sun and Moon. I wonder if they'll be subbing the remaining XY&Z episodes alongside Sun and Moon. They've already been doing that kind of with older shows but since they put so much effort in, the subs aren't fast which isn't good. Hopefully they finish it up soon.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 20, 2016)

I watched the new episodes and it doesn't even feel like Pokemon anymore. Ash looks even younger, his mom acts like he's some retarded kid that lost the league so she took him on vacation cause she felt bad for him. Pikachu is happy 24/7. Jumping into Digimon territory with these Z moves (wut). I really want this ride to end so they can let Ash rest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 20, 2016)

Why are Z moves more like Digimon than Mega Evolutions? I don't agree with that at all.

It's a game mechanic and they stuck it in the anime as they well should. They do a pretty good job making them look just like in the game too. The pacing of episode 1 was ridiculously fast. The animation was pretty great, but we'll see how it holds up over time. Yeah the art is a bit wonky but I think it's actually workable and it's not like Ash seems to have lost his battle talent.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 23, 2016)

"Let it go, let it go.  Can I ice 'em all more and more?"

Also, that explosion from the clash of Haxorus' attack with those Ice Beams.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 23, 2016)

Still not too fancy about the VA (although Drayden sounds and looks amazing). But this episode has been kickass. 

Now I'm curious if the final episode of Unova will relate to either Zekrom/Reshiram, or the Swords of Justice.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 23, 2016)

This one wasn't bad in terms of VAs. Colress and Drayden sounded fine. So far the Unova ones have been solid but not particularly stand out.


----------



## Hero (Nov 23, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This one wasn't bad in terms of VAs. Colress and Drayden sounded fine. So far the Unova ones have been solid but not particularly stand out.


Iris's was easily the best. Try again


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 23, 2016)

Hero said:


> Iris's was easily the best. Try again


Mega Rayquaza vs Deoxys shat on everything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hero (Nov 23, 2016)

And I just watched this one. Yeah what are you smoking


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 24, 2016)

Saw screen caps of the next episode. 

And so the cycle is complete.  End of Kalos, Pikachu was able to smack down two Pseudo-Legendaries in the fight with Alain.  But in Kalos, Ash fails to catch a Grubbin which then layeth the smack down on Pikachu.  I guess the excuse this time would be that Giga Volt de-leveled Pikachu.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 24, 2016)

An explanation for Pikachu's fighting abilities in XY was that it fights at the level that Ash is worked up for. If he's passionate and really into the battle he can make the most of Pikachu and Pikachu will fight harder especially with higher stakes.

I don't even see Grubbin in the next episode. I see an injured Rowlet.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 24, 2016)

How did we get from this:


To this?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 25, 2016)

PM released episode 45. I really enjoyed it and I felt that they did Serena's character justice. XY really has treated its core cast very well, better than the other series for sure.

Now I just need 46, 48, and 49 and that'll be it 

I have 47 but I'm saving it for after 46.

Oh and Kukui released episode 3 of Sun and Moon.


----------



## Roharu (Nov 25, 2016)

I saw the fourth episode and.... I'm sorry, I know the cast seems interesting and the animation is really good but, I need some time to restart my brain again, seeing Pikachu and Ash acting like this is just.... I know, I will called him Ceniza for this season, that way it will be easier for me to transit from seeing Ash as one of the most powerful trainers  to an incompetent school boy....


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2016)

>that new team rocket blasting off animation

Also, they replaced serena lads. It's over


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 2, 2016)

Fucking love this episode.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2016)

This one was excellent. The VA were actually pretty good and the episode itself was probably the best in terms of content, even if I don't see anything topping the Rayquaza one for animation and battling.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 3, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Fucking love this episode.



So for the Badass Pokemon trainer count in Generations, we have three: Red caught all three Legendary Birds and Mewtwo; Brendan caught Mega Rayquaza and Deoxys (an assumed Groudon on the side).  Now Hilbert canonically owns Zekrom.  Come Kalos, the next step will be Calem catching Xerneas (X is his Pokemon Adventures manga counterpart).

All Ash has is that Pikachu that gets worfed every new series.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2016)

Here's episode 16. It's pretty much all about Lysandre, I think his VA did fine when was on TV or advertising the Holocast, but outside of that it was awkward as was Diantha's and Malva's voice didn't suit her either. The transition between his public and private personalities felt awkward too. Not a bad episode but it's nothing compared to the last one.


They finally uploaded a few of the episodes in Japanese if anyone wants to see that.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 9, 2016)

I agree that Diantha's VA doesn't fit; it sounds too lustful to fit her appearance/personality. 
I thought Malva's VA was alright. Wasn't really suited, but didn't think it was horrible either.

Real question: Will we get to see AZ?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 9, 2016)

Shes clearly a fuckking skank, she's an oversexed movie actress NIGGUH!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I agree that Diantha's VA doesn't fit; it sounds too lustful to fit her appearance/personality.
> I thought Malva's VA was alright. Wasn't really suited, but didn't think it was horrible either.
> 
> Real question: Will we get to see AZ?


It fit for her appearing on TV, but I guess that's not a real representation of her character. Diantha was oddly husky (not in a good way), which felt just strange.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 10, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Here's episode 16. It's pretty much all about Lysandre, I think his VA did fine when was on TV or advertising the Holocast, but outside of that it was awkward as was Diantha's and Malva's voice didn't suit her either. The transition between his public and private personalities felt awkward too. Not a bad episode but it's nothing compared to the last one.
> 
> 
> They finally uploaded a few of the episodes in Japanese if anyone wants to see that.



Yveltal is not going to be happy once it breaks out of there.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 10, 2016)

I always did feel Yveltal made more sense plot-wise for it to be the weapon's energy source.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 10, 2016)

Well, Lysander is seeking for the death of millions of people and pokemon, so it makes a lot of sense to have the Pokemon of Destruction, than the Life Pokemon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 14, 2016)

This is actually really interesting. We're getting some sort of classic throwback film instead of SM and it looks like they might finally be delving into what happened with Ho-oh in that first episode.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 15, 2016)

They're doing the OG anime in a movie or something? Would be perfect timing for some nostalgia, being the 20th anniversary of the anime and all.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 15, 2016)

Would they make Ash WIN in that one?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 15, 2016)

Vino said:


> Would they make Ash WIN in that one?


Ash winning ever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 15, 2016)

VHS said:


> Ash winning ever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 15, 2016)

Vino said:


>


There's always the filler orange island league.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2016)

Even if Ash somehow won in this movie it's pretty damn sad in of itself that he needs a spin-off remake out of the anime's continuity to even win one meaningful league

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2016)

Why is the first thing on anyone's mind Ash winning or losing anything?  We don't even know what the movie is about.


----------



## Roharu (Dec 15, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why is the first thing on anyone's mind Ash winning or losing anything?  We don't even know what the movie is about.



I would love a reboot from the original anime storyline. It was the reason I bought my first pokemon game (Pokemon Ruby). I remember I couldn't sleep and was truly depressed when I saw Ash being defeated by Ritchie, I was ten.....

Anyways, a reboot from the first pokemon season as an OVA would be great.... I wish they could keep the original design though..... not this Alola art downgrade....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2016)

It's a movie in any case. I heard they did remaster a few key episodes in Japan (like the first ep and vs Lt.Surge).


----------



## Trojan (Dec 16, 2016)

One more episode to go!


----------



## Trojan (Dec 23, 2016)

Aaaaaand Pokemon Generation is over!


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 23, 2016)

Fuck, first JJBA is over (which I haven't watched it yet), now Pokemon Generations. The Agony returns.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm finishing a lot of shows today. I didn't particularly care for this episode either because I didn't like the AZ plot, it felt entirely unnecessary.

It's a real shame that they aren't doing any for Sun/Moon. Generations as a whole was a pretty decent mini-series.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 24, 2016)

The sun and moon games weren't even released when Generations was announced. I doubt Nintendo would allow some third party to spoil the games' plots before the fanbase became familiar with the plot in the first place


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2016)

They announced when the series would end in advance and it was after the release.

I just watched eps 46 and 47 of XY&Z. It was really great and it just further solidifies XY as the best Pokemon anime series so far. I had a blast watching it these past few years and like Dedenne I didn't want to say goodbye but I was happy to see the main group go after their dreams.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 24, 2016)

But the Sun and Moon games were months away from release when they announced the show, and they're still like a month old today. All things considered Nintendo wouldn't really want something as public as a short anime series to spoil the plot this early.


----------



## lacey (Dec 27, 2016)

Surely they'll do Generations: Part Deux for their 50th anniversary.


----------



## Felt (Jan 4, 2017)

It's taken me about 2 years but I've finally caught up to the anime, about 600 episodes!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2017)

~Congratulations Felterino Dustinbeano!!~


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 5, 2017)

Felt said:


> It's taken me about 2 years but I've finally caught up to the anime, about 600 episodes!


Quite an accomplishment. What did you think of each series?


----------



## Felt (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm pretty easy going so I liked them all really.  I know best wishes has a lots of haters, but I didn't think it was that bad, it was nice to not have Team Rocket in it so much. 

But XYZ was probably my favourite.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2017)

I wish PMsubs would focus on the end of AG when they have to do backlog episodes. I really want to see the Battle Frontier season but I don't want to go through a full season of the newer dub. With DP I had to do a mix of both and at least that worked okay.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 8, 2017)

Felt said:


> I'm pretty easy going so I liked them all really. I know best wishes has a lots of haters, but I didn't think it was that bad, it was nice to not have Team Rocket in it so much.


I could be the only man in the world to say this, but I happened to like Team Rocket better than Ash and co.
Granted, for a small change, I like it how they were serious for a limited time (although I think they could've done more had the 2 episodes weren't cancelled), because to be quite honest: I really want them to succeed for once in their life.

But yeah, other than that, Best Wishes turned into Bad Wishes (from terrible/boring characters to Ash's shitty team to the writing... it's definitely not memorable at all, and the sad thing is that I LOVE Gen 5).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2017)

Team Rocket is consistently great, while Ash and co can vary per series.


----------



## lacey (Jan 14, 2017)

If only real life hadn't written the plot of Best Wishes. Could have ended up with an amazing Team Rocket versus Team Plasma. All we have left of it are


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 14, 2017)

Hilariously in Kalos, Team Rocket took the footage they captured of the Team Flare attack and edited it to make them look like the heroes and then sent that to Giovanni, took credit for defeating a powerful rival, and he praised them for it.

Don't ever change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Jan 21, 2017)

Giovanni is an old man at this point.
He's too senile to see past their bullshit.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 15, 2017)

The only thing I liked about best wishes was Krookodile.

When he whipped that Dragonite. 

As someone who grew up with the Original anime. XYZ was the best season.


----------



## Hero (Feb 24, 2017)

What network does the new season come on?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2017)

So Ash just stole Kukui's Rockruff 



Hero said:


> What network does the new season come on?


I think Disney XD gets the dub now.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 1, 2017)

Trailer for the new movie

It looks like they're re-animating the first episode to fit in with it.

The feeling when Ho-oh flies by Ash hit me with a ton of feels. You really get that sense of awe that proceeds to drive Ash when he feels how vast the world of Pokemon is in that moment.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm not really into the Anime anymore, but I'm 100% down for this re-telling. It looks positively gorgeous.

Wonder if they'll go beyond episode 1 with this.


----------



## Roharu (Mar 4, 2017)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm not really into the Anime anymore, but I'm 100% down for this re-telling. It looks positively gorgeous.
> 
> Wonder if they'll go beyond episode 1 with this.



I guess it will depend on the ratings. At best, however, we might get some OVAs out of it, but not a full series.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 4, 2017)

This isn't a retelling. It's a new story involving Ho-oh, finally from what I can tell. They just go back to the beggining to show that whole thing happening. I could be wrong though, but in any case it's a movie, not an OVA and they have gone back and remastered certain episodes.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 6, 2017)

Just watched episode 21. I knew it was foreshadowed, but I didn't actually think Stoutland would actually die, this being pokemon and all, especially with the original Litten and Stoutland episode having a death fakeout of sorts.

Even this episode I kept thinking it'd be okay in the end, even though from the very beginning you know it was gonna be anything but. Been quite a while since a Pokemon episode gave me this many feels. R.I.P. great old pupper.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 8, 2017)

Alternate retelling I guess.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 8, 2017)

No Brock, Misty or Gary?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't think it really needs Brock or Misty, but Gary is actually in the whole intro leading up to Ho-oh. Misty is too actually with the bike.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Apr 10, 2017)

The lack of a few things really throws me off.

> Misty ships
> Gary rivalry
> Brock getting rejections

Everything else is cool though.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 11, 2017)

IDK. To me this is like...If _Dragon Ball: Path to Power _(which was a re-telling of OG Dragon Ball) replaced everyone but Goku, and tried to call that a celebration of the series.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2017)

Link removed

Some ads for the movie that confirm Pokemon like Entei appearing on top of what we know as well as Ash catching and evolving Charmander at least once as well as having a Butterfree which he releases again


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 17, 2017)

ANN's review of the movie was pretty positive.

Link removed


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2017)

That would be lovely!


----------



## Felt (Aug 28, 2017)

I'd rather Dawn or Serena, but can understand why theyre bringing them back!  I should probably catch up now, about 20 eps behind...


----------



## Gemmysaur (Aug 28, 2017)

If Ash and Misty still don't get together, I'm not watching.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 28, 2017)

"Alola is an AU" 
"With this art style they will never reference anything of the past"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm still fine with the new characters, but the old characters continue to look like shit in the new style.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2017)

Felt said:


> I'd rather Dawn or Serena, but can understand why theyre bringing them back!  I should probably catch up now, about 20 eps behind...


I stopped "watching" it since Pokemon XY (&Z?) mainly because the translators take like 1-2 months to translate the episode.... 

Edit:
this

The last 2 episodes are STILL without sub apparently!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 28, 2017)

Misty and Block are almost unrecognizable with the new style, and now Ash is lagging behind even them, given they both now have Mega Evolutions.


----------



## Breadman (Aug 31, 2017)

I actually kinda like the new art style. One of the issues with the style they had for gens 3-6 was that the characters never emoted as much as the old OG show, but Sun and Moon has changed that. Sure it's a bit odd looking, but the dynamic movements and animation look so fresh and clean.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 1, 2017)

The Nostalgia is too strong .


----------



## Trojan (Sep 2, 2017)

I wish they show their pokemon, if they caught new pokemon or if their old pokemon have evolved...etc etc

I want Ash to get that damn Pidgeot back, but I know that won't happen!


----------



## Hero (Sep 5, 2017)

Misty and Brock are so gross in this new art style. Honestly it doesn't even feel like the same characters or show. 

But I'm glad Jigglypuff is coming back. I need someone to finally catch her


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 6, 2017)

The new art style just fails entirely for reoccurring characters. The new Alolan characters mostly look great.



Hussain said:


> I stopped "watching" it since Pokemon XY (&Z?) mainly because the translators take like 1-2 months to translate the episode....
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Nah, PMsubs finished it all. The only XY thing left is Movie 19 which they've been working on for a while.

You have to understand that they try to sub all of the backlog Pokemon and whatnot while also providing the most extensive subs out there even subbing specifically Pokemon-related commercials and color coding the characters' dialogue. They're way behind, but their quality is top notch.

That being said SM is way behind and they haven't even put out an episode in a month

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Xeogran (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't know about you guys, but I like Misty & Brock in this art style a lot. I can see they'll probably provide more entertainment here than they would in the ordinary art style. It opens them up for plenty of characterization.

I'm particularly glad Ash's Alola Companions are all going to meet them too


----------



## SirTorch (Sep 14, 2017)

They should just make a reboot. The current anime is so repetitive that it's not funny.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 14, 2017)

SirTorch said:


> They should just make a reboot. The current anime is so repetitive that it's not funny.


Agreed.

A progressive story would be nice. I imagine it something like:

Season 1 stars Red and Blue, their meet ups, Red's slow and steady approach to the world, Blue's tough guy acts while giving Red some stuff along the journey (basically, a tsundere guy friend), their team ups against Team Rocket, the League battles, etc. Red speaking for the first time in the entire series, to tell Blue to cheer up and try getting it back. It ends with Red being champion and going away for an indeterminate amount of time.

Season 2 stars Gold and how he was inspired by some mute kid on TV to get off his ass and aim high. His meet ups and rivalry with Silver. His speeding away on his journey, in an effort to catch up to his idol. Silver's daddy issues with Giovanni, and how the latter changed after being defeated by Kanto's champion. Gold's League battles and his ascension to Mt. Silver to face the unknown man at the top, only to face Red.

Season 3 stars May (to have a female lead of course) and her more chill journey compared to the previous protagonists. Her friendship with Ethan. The adaptation of "Dating a Team Magma Grunt" sidestory where Ethan asks May for advice on how to date the titular grunt. Their battles against Magma and Aqua, with some epic easter eggs in the form of secret help from the previous champions who came to investigate the matters. Hell, she doesn't even need to win the League, as she's not really driven by some wish to be champion like her predecessors.

Season 4 stars Lucas and Dawn. Their meetups every now and then, with him as a trainer and her, as Rowan's assistant (which she constantly abuses to meet up with him). His battles and her support. Their heroics against Team Galactic, with some back up from their predecessors as easter eggs, even non-speaking appearances are fine. Their eventual romance, and Lucas' winning the championship. The season ends with Cynthia reminiscing in an interview, about the boy who defeated her and the girl who kept supporting him along the way.

Etc., etc., etc.

Yeah, I wanna write a fanfic about that, but it'd take too long and I can't guarantee consistent updates and keeping interest, so yeah.

Still, they should really do a progressive story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godly ROWLET (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2017)

Stop making junk threads about the anime and USUM and post your thoughts in the respective threads. Can you please merge his threads, @Charlotte D. Kurisu?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2017)

Gemmysaur said:


> Agreed.
> 
> A progressive story would be nice. I imagine it something like:
> 
> ...


You might as well just adapt Pokemon Special.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 18, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You might as well just adapt Pokemon Special.


I don't know Pokemon Special other than that it's Pokemon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2017)

Gemmysaur said:


> I don't know Pokemon Special other than that it's Pokemon.


There's no time like the present. Go read it. It's done in a format similar to what you want with a sense of continuity and connection to the games as well. Most of the manga is available online and it's done in arcs with new main characters in each one with each tending to represent a new game. It's been ongoing for quite a long time.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 18, 2017)

I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Sep 18, 2017)

Gemmysaur said:


> I'll check it out. Thanks.



Yeah, the manga is everything the anime should have been and more. That's what really got me into pokemon (besides the games).


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 21, 2017)

LOOK WHO'S HERE ​


----------



## Trojan (Sep 21, 2017)

I am a bit disappointed that they did not show any new pokemon/ evolutions for Misty and/or Brock. 
What a waste. 

But I guess it's nice having Mega evolutions.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 21, 2017)

Well PMsubs finally put out ep 27 and according to them movie 19 will FINALLY be done in a few days and then they'll probably be back to more frequent releases. I think they worked on a few eps in advance too.



Xeogran said:


> LOOK WHO'S HERE ​


PEW


----------



## Godly ROWLET (Sep 22, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Stop making junk threads about the anime and USUM and post your thoughts in the respective threads. Can you please merge his threads, @Charlotte D. Kurisu?




Don't know how I am still sorta new to using the narutoforums


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2017)

Godly ROWLET said:


> Don't know how I am still sorta new to using the narutoforums



Use the search function. The search tab thingy at around the top of the page.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 23, 2017)

Hmm? I wonder why is this thread in the Arcade section and not Akihabara?


----------



## Godly ROWLET (Sep 23, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Use the search function. The search tab thingy at around the top of the page.




Can you image it I am a visual learner


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 24, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Hmm? I wonder why is this thread in the Arcade section and not Akihabara?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 24, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>



Ah.
T'is just a wee bit error then?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 25, 2017)

PMsubs finally released the 19th movie, Pokémon the Movie XY&Z - Volcanion and the Ingenious Magearna.

This means that they're finally freed up to focus on the TV series. I hope this movie is better than the shitfest that was the 18th movie.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 25, 2017)

Honestly the movie was fairly bad. It just felt really half baked in a lot of ways.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2017)

catching up on sun and moon anime. Decent so far.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2017)

Found last ep to be pretty nice. 

It might have been just nostalgia cause of Misty and Brock but  Brock vs Kaki and Ash vs Misty were fairly good.

Kinda bullshit the using electricity as footing since I don´t remember it being done before tho.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 27, 2017)

Episode 28 came out. That baseball episode was probably the gaggiest Pokemon episodes I've ever seen. 

I'm pretty sure that Snorlax cheated


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 28, 2017)

Should I check out Sun and Moon? Before you answer put it inbetween your ranks from least to favoritr series. To gauge my interest. Inlike the Brock and Misty. However I just felt like the series peaked at X and Y.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 28, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Should I check out Sun and Moon? Before you answer put it inbetween your ranks from least to favoritr series. To gauge my interest. Inlike the Brock and Misty. However I just felt like the series peaked at X and Y.


It's kind of hard to compare SM as it's easily the most different Pokemon anime to date. I've seen up to ep 28 (it's where PMsubs is up to because they're way behind due to working on the movie and having the most thorough subs I've seen on any anime). It actually looks like 29 is out now, I think they worked on a few ahead of time.

Instead of traveling around Alola, Ash instead stays with Kukui and attends the Pokemon School on that first island and whenever they go to other islands it's treated as no big deal in terms of travel time (one ep shows how Kaki delivers milk across islands on his Ride Charizard each morning for instance). There's been very little emphasis on the challenges and they're handled kind of differently and with little story emphasis so far which I guess makes sense given a good chunk of the captains are students with Ash. There's bits and pieces of story-ish stuff, I know Lusamine is showing up in the current eps soon for instance and Gladion just showed up, I think Ash has done some more island challenges too, but so far the majority is character interactions and varied slice of life content with a rare battle now and then. There was some stuff early on with Ash and Tapu Koko too. The cast is solid, but Ash is probably at his most childish even if he's more experienced than Kanto per say.

The animation is largely excellent, probably even more detailed than XY when it tries (though it hasn't done a lot with that) but the character designs particularly Ash's design and most of the returning cast are hit and miss (new ones are quite good though and some returning ones are okay) and we haven't gotten complex or long battles for the most part up to where I'm at there's been like one major battle. So far Ash's team doesn't stand out battle-wise but he's up to four Pokemon including Pikachu now and I think they've pretty much teased what one of them becomes.

Overall it's an decent watch for very different reasons from XY, but it's not satisfying in the same kind of way. It's fine as a once in a while watch and it's not so far along that it'd be a chore to catch up if you want.

Brock and Misty returned for a two parter that I haven't seen yet when the school goes on a trip to Kanto, but I've seen some very satisfying footage of it which even references the game versions of the characters.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2017)

Musubi got you a good explanation of that.

As for where I place it, I´ve watched till ep. 43 and well, while at the beginning seemed pretty sloppy for me, it started to improve specially latest chapters.

Definitely better than BW at least imo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 5, 2017)

I liked episode 30, but did they really have to end it before the battle.

Lillie is adorable.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 10, 2017)

Miyuki Sawashio as Olivia is an interesting choice. They ended up making her a cute ditz interestingly enough.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 17, 2017)

It's a shame the second Grand Trial came off so wonky. Between Rockruff acting weirdly aggressively and the weird static-ness of the Pokemon and some odd strategy choices it just wasn't such a great battle. It had a terrible flow to it and you can tell the animators were much more comfortable when the fight became one on one after Rockruff's shitty friendly fire attack.

I can't help but compare it to Ash's last battle with an elite Rock type user in the XY series and remember how much better this battle was.


Despite not being super long that was one of the best battles in the franchise and that countermeasure Ash used then continued to be used and was even used in this episode.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 11, 2017)

Movie 21 teaser


It looks like they're going for a new design for Ash. I wonder why SM itself doesn't seem to be getting any movies in its setting.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks like they're revisioning the movies as a completely separate canon from the series, almost in the way the series is different from the games. 

Which is a bit refreshing, maybe.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 11, 2017)

Curious to see how much the new movies are going to change things. 
The animation looks rather good. Maybe I should watch M20 after all. Was it any good guys?


----------



## Gemmysaur (Dec 11, 2017)

The animation looks good, but Ash looks shoujo manga-ish to me.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 11, 2017)

Still better than the Sun & Moon design.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Aeternus (Dec 14, 2017)

Of course he looks like a girl after all these changes the fan artists did 

Sure boys in anime do tend to look somewhat more feminine sometimes but he looks boyish enough to me here.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2017)

The only problem is the eyes, I fucking hate them.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2017)

Pokemon eyes have been too ovular since the art shift around Gen IV or so in the games and it slowly caught on with the anime to some degree. It suits females well enough, but male characters suffer sometimes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 27, 2018)

Movie 21 trailer and title


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks weird, not really interested in the cast besides Ash tbh.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 5, 2018)

M21 will be a mix of several movies, I think. It's interesting they want to  spotlight several characters. While Lugia will be the main legendary Pokémon, I can make sure this movie will be completely focused on an Alola Mythical Pokémon. New blonde PokéGirl is a bae!


----------



## Breadman (Mar 6, 2018)

New girl is a thot, sudowoodo man is me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2018)

Ep 47 was interesting because we actually got another battle episode and the presentation of the episode felt kind of like the start of a movie somehow. I find it interesting that what sets off Lycanroc is its appearance becoming similar to Midnight form which makes its eyes go red like that. So it's kind of like it's stuck between forms.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 30, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu 
There is a thread after all.
Wanna discuss some more Pokegirls? 


@Araragi 
@MusubiKazesaru 
@Fullmetal 

Is there any reason why this is "off the air"? What the fuck are you guys doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2018)

Is Gary still Oaking?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2018)

how is it "off the air" ? pokemon anime will never stop 


@Ye Xiu  my top3 (in no order) from episodes 1-274

Clair

Sabrina


----------



## Garcher (Sep 30, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how is it "off the air" ? pokemon anime will never stop
> 
> 
> @Ye Xiu  my top3 (in no order) from episodes 1-274
> ...


Lorelei  They don't have tiddies like her's anymore.

Does Karen also show up in the anime? I think I've sent you a lewd pic of her some time ago 


Which Sabrina is better though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm not sure, it should've been in the main section unless someone mistakenly added it along with a bunch of others to off the air.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Does Karen also show up in the anime? I


unfortunately no, according to bulbapedia

she shows up in my sig though


----------



## Garcher (Sep 30, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> unfortunately no, according to bulbapedia
> 
> she shows up in my sig though




I checked the stream, I definitely won't be able to keep up


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2018)

yeah you basically need to watch 932 episodes in ~4.5+ months at specific times

though there are reruns


Im just using the marathon as excuse/motivation to finally watch all of pokemon anime (episodes, movies, specials/chronicles/generations/origins, Pikachu shorts etc.)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2018)

I need to watch BW one day and maybe rewatch AG or something. I started an XY rewatch, but it was a bit too soon. I was going through the important eps of the OG series with someone online at one point, but they totally vanished which was kind of scary since they said they were frequently ill and we stopped somewhere in early Johto.

ATM I'm watching SM and I'm behind because I was hoping PMsubs would start up again, but I gave in and now I'm slowly catching up and saw ep 58 today. It's not as marathon-able as other Pokemon series.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2018)

Im simply up to date with the eps. truth be told tho, havent watched BW complete nor really plan too. Something just makes me want to get away from that season.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 3, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu 
I have started watching the Hoenn stuff but not on the stream because it is my favourite gen

Flannery/Asuna best girl, you can never go wrong with the big tiddy red-head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 3, 2018)

do you guys prefer May or Misty ?

I mean in a purely platonic way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Oct 3, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> do you guys prefer May or Misty ?
> 
> I mean in a purely platonic way


May
I have special feelings for Gen 3 because it was my first gen 

though she is still far worse than her manga counterpart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Oct 3, 2018)

May also has a more mature body, she has a lot of porn that isn't lolicon shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 3, 2018)

I  only seen 20 eps of gen 3 so far, but I am leaning to May over Misty too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 5, 2018)

gen 3 is aight, but so far I cant get over 2 things  :


1) Arbok was >>> Seviper .. I miss Arbok 

2) gen 1 and gen 2 starters were (IMHO) better and cuter/funnier than gen 3 starters .. damn I miss Bulba, Totodile, Chika/Bae etc. so much


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 5, 2018)

I feel like some people don't get as much personality as others. I have no issues with gen 3 starters in comparison, but it's that sort of thing for a bunch of the Pokemon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2018)

@Ye Xiu have you seen !

 is top-tier tbh


----------



## Garcher (Oct 7, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Ye Xiu have you seen !
> 
> is top-tier tbh


I just know her as the female protag of Crystal 


Has she already shown up


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 9, 2018)

why is this so catchy after you listen to it a couple of times ?

that guitar @ 0:38


----------



## Garcher (Oct 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why is this so catchy after you listen to it a couple of times ?
> 
> that guitar @ 0:38


you have time to binge watch hundreds of porkyman episodes but not to try TKA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 10, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> you have time to binge watch hundreds of porkyman episodes but not to try TKA

























yes


----------



## Garcher (Oct 14, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu 

Are you still watching?


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 14, 2018)

The day I watch an episode again will be the day where either Charizard or Gary Oak show up again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2018)

Charizard is indeed GOAT and the biggest hype




Ye Xiu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> Are you still watching?


yes, like clockwork

finished Advanced Challenge, gonna watch Jirachi and Deoxys today, Advanced Battle starts tomorrow 


Im basically living and breathing Pokemanz from August till January


----------



## Garcher (Oct 14, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Charizard is indeed GOAT and the biggest hype
> 
> 
> yes, like clockwork
> ...


btw I unironically think Team Rocket are the best characters of the anime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Oct 14, 2018)

I really love how misleading their mottos are out of context


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2018)

Im watching these too btw

Inseung Choi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2018)

Skitty is so precious

RNG cat <3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> btw I unironically think Team Rocket are the best characters of the anime


 James is the best pokemon character tbh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2018)

finished Hoenn region/league, Battle Frontier next

my current ranking would be:
1. Johto
2. Kanto + Orange Islands (OI are still gen1 IIRC)
3. Hoenn (sans Battle Frontier, havent seen it yet)

with BF Hoenn could equal or maybe overtake gen1, I expect good things from BF

but I feel like Johto is untouchable to me for now .. it took watching Hoenn for me to remember how good Johto was  Johto league with Gary MF Oak and Charizard for sure >> Hoenn league and Meowth vs Pikachu finale

at some point later I might rewatch Johto subbed (assuming its available somewhere) just to see it again + experience the jp voices



I still like Hoenn/gen3, just not as much as Johto


----------



## Garcher (Oct 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> finished Hoenn region/league, Battle Frontier next
> 
> my current ranking would be:
> 1. Johto
> ...


maybe I'll watch the Kalos stuff with jap dub soon

It sucks that pokemon never got a proper dvd home release in japan


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2018)

I wonder how good the jp pokemon openings/endings are in general


----------



## Garcher (Oct 20, 2018)

Well Japanese > German > English so they are better on average


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I wonder how good the jp pokemon openings/endings are in general


It depends on the OP. The best ones are up there with the best english ones.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> at some point later I might rewatch Johto subbed (assuming its available somewhere)


welp, it seems subbed Johto doesnt actually exist

too bad


the only option for *fully* subbed gens seems to be 5, 6 ,7


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> welp, it seems subbed Johto doesnt actually exist
> 
> too bad
> 
> ...


4 has quite a bit of it done, but yeah PM takes its time on subs so between current eps and backlogged ones, it's hard to do a lot of both.

Still no movement on them since April aside from a few comments.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2018)

The top 100 Pokemon in the general election (popularity contest run in Japan) results:

1) Greninja

2) Arceus

3) Mew

4) Pikachu

5) Sylveon

6) Genesect

7) Rayquaza

8) Zygarde

9) Charizard

10) Meloetta

11) Mewtwo

12) Eevee

13) Jirachi

14) Darkrai

15) Lucario

16) Diancie

17) Hoopa

18) Keldeo

19) Victini

20) Manaphy

21) Reshiram

22) Kyogre

23) Kyurem

24) Magnemite

25) Shaymin

26) Yveltal

27) Giratina

28) Lugia

29) Groudon

30) Dialga

31) Dedenne

32) Archeops

33) Zekrom

34) Suicune

35) Gengar

36) Ho-Oh

37) Xerneas

38) Gardevoir

39) Celebi

40) Piplup

41) Palkia

42) Garchomp

43) Regigigas

44) Azelf

45) Blaziken

46) Landorus

47) Glaceon

48) Latias

49) Jigglypuff

50) Deoxys

51) Oshawott

52) Snorlax

53) Articuno

54) Absol

55) Latios

56) Zoroark

57) Ditto

58) Fennekin

59) Dragonite

60) Hydreigon

61) Sceptile

62) Jolteon (tie)

62) Leafeon (tie)

64) Salamence

65) Flygon

66) Espeon

67) Moltres

68) Goomy

69) Pichu

70) Infernape

71) Raichu

72) Metagross

73) Froakie

74) Cresselia

75) Blastoise

76) Umbreon

77) Emolga

78) Arbok

79) Milotic

80) Lapras

81) Swampert

82) Meowth

83) Beautifly

84) Mawile

85) Noivern

86) Luxray

87) Zapdos

88) Archen

89) Bulbasaur

90) Armaldo

91) Magikarp

92) Chandelure

93) Torchic

94) Thundurus

95) Flareon

96) Porygon

97) Chespin

98) Raikou

99) Machamp

100) Mudkip


^ is that the most recent poll ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2018)

whats your guys favorite pokemovies ranking ? 

my current (after watching 1-8) is:
1) Mewtwo - M01
2) Lugia - M02
3) Lucario - M08
4) Deoxys & Rayquaza - M07
5) Celebi - M04, L&L - M05, Jirachi - M06
6) fake Entei - M03


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 21, 2018)

1-3 were the best ones I’ve seen by far, but there’s a few I’ve never seen and a few it’s been too long since I’ve seen to be fair to (Jirachi and Deoxys)

I haven’t seen the diamond and pearl trilogy, any of the black-and-white movies, or the SM reboot style ones.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2018)

I hate Season 9 dub voices soo much  especially James, Meowth ruined .. Ash, Brock terrible .. Joy too




btw  may be the best Advanced character


----------



## Garcher (Oct 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> The top 100 Pokemon in the general election (popularity contest run in Japan) results:
> 
> 1) Greninja
> 
> ...


Greninja being number one sounds pretty recent


----------



## Garcher (Oct 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I hate Season 9 dub voices soo much  especially James, Meowth ruined .. Ash, Brock terrible .. Joy too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The english dub sucks in general


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2018)

tbh the #1 reason Im not watching the sub (other it being largely unavailable pre-DP) are the jp pokemon names

I cant handle a Lizardon, it must be Charizard


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2018)

Volt Tackle is amazing


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2018)

YASS LUGIA


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2018)

these pokeman look so cute :blu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2018)

I love  in pokemon anime


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2018)

finished Battle Frontier and gen 3 

it (BF) was ok  except new dub voices


the twitch marathon is taking a break of unknown length before DP and so will I


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2018)

favorite pseudo-legendary ?


----------



## Garcher (Oct 26, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> favorite pseudo-legendary ?


Garchomp


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 26, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> favorite pseudo-legendary ?


Hard to say. Metagross maybe.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 26, 2018)

Garchomp is the signature pokemon of the greatest champ


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2018)

Garchomp looks cool, reminds me of Pacific Rim kaiju 


out of the first 4 that Ive seen so far - its close between Dragonite and Tyranitar, but probably Dragonite for me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2018)

*WHERE IS THIS FROM ????*


----------



## Garcher (Oct 27, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *WHERE IS THIS FROM ????*


It's the first teaser for the 13th movie, but Lugia and Ho-oh being in the movie was scrapped


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> It's the first teaser for the 13th movie, but Lugia and Ho-oh being in the movie was scrapped


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2018)

did you guys like pokemon contests in advanced and DP ?


----------



## Garcher (Oct 27, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> did you guys like pokemon contests in advanced and DP ?


I was a prepubescent kid when I watched that stuff so I can't really tell 
Overall I don't like how the female deuteragonist only care about the beauty contests instead of being strong trainers or even Ash's main rival
That's why I like Saphire (manga May) way more than her anime counterpart btw


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 27, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> did you guys like pokemon contests in advanced and DP ?


I like them and they serve as a strong alternative to regular battling while keeping that in there and they gave the female protagonists something to do. The displays and unique battling style of the second round is pretty interesting too.

In comparison I think Tripokalon/Pokemon Showcase ended up being a down grade as the round 1 is just miscellaneous stuff and round 2 is basically the first round of Contests. The battling basically got cut.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I like them and they serve as a strong alternative to regular battling while keeping that in there and they gave the female protagonists something to do. The displays and unique battling style of the second round is pretty interesting too.


thats how I felt too

definitely prefer May collecting those ribbons and developing her own rivals/circle (esp Harley was over the top hilarious) over Misty just tagging along


also the first round often showed attacks/combos/skills in unique & creative ways you never see in regular battles


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2018)

The contests were good alternative as mentioned before, and  it also includes battle so its not like you can win by raising just pretty creatures. Heck, May´s Blaziken was going toe to toe with Ash´s Sceptile at the end of Frontier and its experience was 90% contests.

Tho, a true pokemon master shoulda gone and try to win everything from ribbons to badges, to shitty town tourneys


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2018)

Drew x May felt like the first semi-genuine poke anime MC pairing to me


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm bit by bit catching up on Sun and Moon. So the third island stuff is pretty good and a nice break from always having the regular cast.

I like that Team Rocket is finally doing a bit more and even got their own Z Ring. It's great how they do the poses all together as a group including Wobbuffet. I found it funny how they finally got around Bewear by leaving a recording (that eventually glitches out) and how their Mimikyuu is serving as a Trial.

Pikachu finally learned a new move too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2018)

^ I also liked how Bewear for once understood that the fight seemed relatively important and actually waited till they lost to take them away.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 27, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> ^ I also liked how Bewear for once understood that the fight seemed relatively important and actually waited till they lost to take them away.


Yeah. They actually pulled that whole thing off well this time. Like sometimes the joke where he grabs them is so over the top that it's funny, but I'd have been pissed if he ruined this battle like some others.

TBH the Electroweb while fine that Pikachu learned it felt like bullshit as a reason for it to survive a Z-move with as much damage as it had already taken.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2018)

movie 9 was good


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah. They actually pulled that whole thing off well this time. Like sometimes the joke where he grabs them is so over the top that it's funny, but I'd have been pissed if he ruined this battle like some others.
> 
> TBH the Electroweb while fine that Pikachu learned it felt like bullshit as a reason for it to survive a Z-move with as much damage as it had already taken.



Yeah, it felt really out of their ass, the only excuse i found could be that it was foreshadowed at the beginning with Pikachu having troubles with his moves but still



Shiba D. Inu said:


> movie 9 was good



So you finally saw Ash being a pro saving the girl the pokemon and the temple?

Once  I read a comment that I kinda agreed with after watching that one" Ash should drop this pokemon mster nonsense and become a ranger".  I mean balls of steel, physically fit and love for pokemon and adventures.

At this rate his chance will be gone before he wins a single league.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 27, 2018)

When is Charizard gonna make a come back? Gary Oak?


----------



## Garcher (Oct 28, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu
Have you ever tried the Poke manga?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2018)

no, but I heard its good


Im not really much of a manga fan tbh, its usually either anime or skip for me


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 28, 2018)

Pokeespe is really long right now, might help you pass the time.

And then theres also festival of champions. Ver y dope for a doujin


----------



## Garcher (Oct 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> no, but I heard its good
> 
> 
> Im not really much of a manga fan tbh, its usually either anime or skip for me


btw, have they rep sealed you again? It's been some time since your last rep


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2018)

everyone in twitch chat hates Iris 

why ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> everyone in twitch chat hates Iris
> 
> why ?



I dropped BW quite early so can´t say for sure but apparently is cuz she is total annoying trash compared to her game counter part or something.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2018)

I already miss Johto

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2018)

PMsubs lives!

73TyaNi8EhU


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 5, 2018)

If only he could mimic his own end of season performance at the beginning of the next one...


----------



## lacey (Nov 10, 2018)

The Pokemon series will end on the plot twist that Pikachu _did _carry all his skills over, he just didn't use them because that would be unfair to all the plebs he faces at every start.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 16, 2018)

This is still gold


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 18, 2018)

have you already read that far


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> have you already read that far


no  just randomly found dat ass on bulbapedia


look fun

I wonder why they decided to 'reboot' instead of just making regular gen 7 movies like before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 19, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I wonder why they decided to 'reboot' instead of just making regular gen 7 movies like before


 I wonder why they decided to make yet another Kanto game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2018)

can you watch this somewhere ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2018)

Never been too much into pikachu shorts tbh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Nov 25, 2018)

What's the general opinion on SM? I personally think it's easily one of the best seasons


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> What's the general opinion on SM? I personally think it's easily one of the best seasons



Its pretty good imo compared to what I thought originally due to the promotional pics(still dont like Ash design tho).

Although still episodic I found it a nice change that Ash Is settled sonewhere and adventures come to him most of times instead of he randomly wandering around and getting in troubles.

Also find the guys from school best company he has had since 4th gen maybe even 3rd gen. His relationship with the professor and Burnet Is neat.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Have you started watching 4th Gen?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Have you started watching 4th Gen?


no, waiting until twitch starts it so I can watch it with the chat  . .its a special experience 

maybe in January


plus they will be rerunning Johto in 3 weeks, I'll watch that again before gen 4


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 29, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> What's the general opinion on SM? I personally think it's easily one of the best seasons


It has its ups and downs.

On the one hand it has a strong cast and fairly good episodes on an individual basis.

On the other hand it fails as a Pokemon anime in that it's hardly focusing on its strong points in its adventure genre and battling. Instead we get mostly slice of life and Alola feels absolutely tiny in the anime. The Brock/Misty eps aside most of the other fights are a lot weaker than the XY series'. Even most of the Island Guardians battles have only been alright.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2018)

Pokemon Origins was .. interesing

wish it had more episodes

nice animation at times

some shots/locales looked like they were copypasted straight from Origins into LGPE 


did not expect Mega Charizard X to stomp a freaking Mewtwo so easily


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pokemon Origins was .. interesing
> 
> wish it had more episodes
> 
> ...


I disliked how it went from nostalgia to being a mega evolution advertisement. They didn't need to waste that entire second episode on what they did end up using it for.

Episode 1 was really good. I just wanted a full series covering the whole game that was like that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 2, 2018)

Well, it´s game oriented, even a properly trained Paras can beat Mewtwo. still bad ending tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2018)

are the human/pokemon "cults" in every other village/forest an anime-only thing or are they in the games as well ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2019)

Misty's Japanese voice at least in SM sounds really bad. She sounds like an old lady trying to be some cutesy little girl again and she just sounds wrong as a result.

Meanwhile Brock feels pretty muchimproved. He got along with both Joy and now Olivia. Hell Joy even gave him a free Pokemon. Meanwhile Misty is still getting in his way. He's a lot better character in shorter bursts

It's a shame that you only get that real sense of past camaraderie with Ash at the end of the episode. I don't think this set of episodes was more exciting than the ones where they went to Kanto and battled, though. I liked this ep more than the last ep on the other hand.

It seems like the next episode will introduce Hapu who's been really weirdly absent to this point. I get not showing everything and everyone at once but they didn't even tease her during the conclusion the Necrozma arc.


----------



## Breadman (Jan 7, 2019)

Team Skull hype get.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2019)

@shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 20, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu


I definitely did not expect that


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm just starting on the 21st movie.

They really made Jessie's character design attractive in this movie. Kind of the opposite of how they draw her in SM


----------



## Breadman (Jan 20, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm just starting on the 21st movie.
> 
> They really made Jessie's character design attractive in this movie. Kind of the opposite of how they draw her in SM



 pics?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2019)

BreadBoy said:


> pics?


James' hair is kind of styled too.


*Spoiler*: __ 












These are from the first 15 minutes or so


----------



## Breadman (Jan 20, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> James' hair is kind of styled too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



She's wearing a sleeveless top too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2019)

BreadBoy said:


> She's wearing a sleeveless top too.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 20, 2019)

Jessie and James were introduced as 25 year olds when I was 5 and now I'm older than them


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2019)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Jessie and James were introduced as 25 year olds when I was 5 and now I'm older than them


25? I'm pretty sure they aren't even 18, if not then they're 20 max


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2019)

Our Story was really good. I'd say it's the best Pokemon movie in many many years. Maybe since the first couple.

It really delivers on its concept of being a smaller scale story (kind of like movie 13, but different) where a couple of focused cast members get really solid character development (some stand out more than others like Kagachi), and all come together and meet each other throughout to deliver a really satisfying story that comes through on making its core concepts shine. It's also quite a good looking movie even if the vistas aren't quite on par with the last movie and some really consistent animation with some nice shining moments (battles in particular, but some other stuff like Ash jumping onto Tyranitar) and attention to detail at certain points.It's just a really charming film that is really appealing in its casual simplicity as opposed to just trying to ramp up the spectacle as a lot of the past movies fell into the habit of doing. It also is impressive on how well it delivers on how incredible and wonderful Pokemon are and how both they and humans can improve themselves by standing side by side. It was very fitting how the movie closed on the narrator's usual lines about the world of Pokemon as opposed to starting with it.

Movie 21 Ash is also one of the best versions of the character. He tanks Pokemon attacks, does crazy parkour, and is just really heroic and helpful. It's interesting to see him on his own interacting with new people rather than a set cast of characters. At the same time he's not the "main character" and shares the role with everyone else, though he gets pretty much all of the battling moments.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Basically him in this movie


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 20, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Our Story was really good. I'd say it's the best Pokemon movie in many many years. Maybe since the first couple.
> 
> It really delivers on its concept of being a smaller scale story (kind of like movie 13, but different) where a couple of focused cast members get really solid character development (some stand out more than others like Kagachi), and all come together and meet each other throughout to deliver a really satisfying story that comes through on making its core concepts shine. It's also quite a good looking movie even if the vistas aren't quite on par with the last movie and some really consistent animation with some nice shining moments (battles in particular, but some other stuff like Ash jumping onto Tyranitar) and attention to detail at certain points.It's just a really charming film that is really appealing in its casual simplicity as opposed to just trying to ramp up the spectacle as a lot of the past movies fell into the habit of doing. It also is impressive on how well it delivers on how incredible and wonderful Pokemon are and how both they and humans can improve themselves by standing side by side. It was very fitting how the movie closed on the narrator's usual lines about the world of Pokemon as opposed to starting with it.
> 
> ...



Man where did you watch it?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Man where did you watch it?


There's been a release from Some-stuff for a while now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2019)

@shaantu the Mays return D&P mini-arc for Wallace Cup was  

May was great and no Max !





and I can already see all the future D&P twitch memes 
> NO NEED TO WORRY
> SPIN TO WIN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 20, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> 25? I'm pretty sure they aren't even 18, if not then they're 20 max


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2019)

I’d have to check. Every other source says it’s a good bit younger for them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 20, 2019)

Im fairly sure that the ones that are in their teens are the ones from the Yellow version of the games.

Edit: supposedly them being in their 20s came from a drama CD or some stuff like that.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 21, 2019)

Yeah multiple sources I've seen list them as being in their 20's so that's what I roll with... not that it really matters anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2019)

where is this gif from ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> where is this gif from ?


thought it might be from here  but not sure


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2019)

@shaantu  the Raichu in this was so cute

tbh Raichus cuteness is underrated af

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu  the Raichu in this was so cute
> 
> tbh Raichus cuteness is underrated af


Ash's Pikachu is still cuter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2019)

@shaantu hopefully first week of Feb the marathon continues

- for now I have the following ranking as far as character preference:
May in her D&P mini-arc return *~* Dawn in D&P *>* May in Hoenn *~* Misty in Chronicles *>=* Misty in Kanto/Johto seasons


- and for their pokemon:
Mays team > Dawns team > Mistys team

however, the single best pokemon is Mistys psyduck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jan 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu hopefully first week of Feb the marathon continues
> 
> - for now I have the following ranking as far as character preference:
> May in her D&P mini-arc return *~* Dawn in D&P *>* May in Hoenn *~* Misty in Chronicles *>=* Misty in Kanto/Johto seasons
> ...


I still haven't watched Chronicles


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2019)

Chronicles is like an extra 20+ good episodes of Johto, but without Ash


watch it ASAP


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2019)

Only thing i think was worth from Chronicles Is 
*Spoiler*: _Tagged just in case_ 



Legend of Raikou


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

@shaantu have you seen all seasons/gens except Hoenn ?

or only up to and including ~D&P ?


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @shaantu have you seen all seasons/gens except Hoenn ?
> 
> or only up to and including ~D&P ?


I haven't seen anything after Sinnoh. (not sure if Black movie counts)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

I will wait to watch B&W and XY on the stream

after that I will probably watch S&M myself as on-going and then continue watching gen8


pokemon will never end


----------



## shaantu (Jan 25, 2019)

oh, I've watched S&M clip with Ash and Misty fight but I hate the new looks of characters so doubt I will watch it all


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)

I'll give it a chance

the art is weird, but the animation is supposed to be more fluid


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 25, 2019)

The character art, particularly for returning characters doesn't look nearly as good in SM, but new characters for the most part make out okay. I'd say the animation is a lot more varied, yeah, but the battle animation and any of the few battles outside of a few exceptions is far weaker than the XY series, which made full use of CGi backgrounds and camera angles to give dynamism to battles consistently on top of any sakuga that might happen. Most battles lack strategy as well. I enjoy the rather large supporting cast, but the fact that SM lets down on the adventure aspect of Pokemon entirely is a huge miss.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 26, 2019)

Finally managed to watch the movie, it was pretty good over all. Ash is great and heroic but without hogging all the spotlight and at the same time how the changed the little formula almost all the other movies got about becoming best pals with the mighty legendary was a nice touch. 

All of this people totally unrelated and with different problems coming together under one sole flag, as they come to terms with their issues along the way was great, each of them representing things like trust, confidence, being true to yourself, not giving up and to accept and move forward. It felt honestly great seeing their development.

Been a while since I enjoyed a pokemon movie this much.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)

is the only "2-3 minutes of Lugia" true ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is the only "2-3 minutes of Lugia" true ?



Shamefully yes, its role was ultimately the same as when Ho-Oh appears after the rainbow causing awe and giving hopes but not really having much of a role.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 26, 2019)

I didn't mind it. We already had a perfectly good Lugia movie, which is still pretty much the height of the "epic" style Pokemon movies. I was glad Ho-oh at least had a bone thrown its way in movie 20, though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2019)

Vikavolt looks pretty awesome in the anime.

Huh, two main party evolutions in one episodes?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2019)

Cynthia is really truly best girl 




also I have discovered that there is Dawn x Cynthia shipping and its pretty big (for a ship that doesnt have Ash)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cynthia is really truly best girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah Cynthia is often portrayed as a p*d*p****


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2019)

this is amazing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2019)

```
http://cindysuke.tumblr.com/post/34817930237/the-facts-about-pokemon-world-lol
```


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2019)

which one you guys prefer visually ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> which one you guys prefer visually ?


Visually X has more presence, but Y makes more sense. X is a bit too special snowflake and it was made to be that one because people bitched and because Charizard is a special snowflake and the form was teased early. They did the same thing with Mewtwo.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2019)

I kinda want to combine them into one XY form 

take Y (with its sleekness, tail and wings), but with X's colors, flames and maybe horns


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cynthia is really truly best girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2019)

Mao's mom is oddly generic looking and hell doesn't look all that much like her.

Apparently Lillie's dad is dead in the anime? Maybe he wasn't shown because he's just fucked off to bean island like in the games. (Looks like that's the case)

How the fuck does nudging an Ember make it a Fire Blast?

Mao has a temporary Shaymin? Huh?

And Hapu became Island Queen. Kind of about time, she felt pretty meh without that going for her. She really is kind of a midget.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2019)

any shippers in here ? 

whats your jam ?


 can recommend this to Pearlshippers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Mao's mom is oddly generic looking and hell doesn't look all that much like her.



Guess there won't be such a heinous amount of hentai like with Suiren's mom.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 11, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Guess there won't be such a heinous amount of hentai like with Suiren's mom.


I have beaten my dick to Suiren's mom even more often than to Bakugo's


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Guess there won't be such a heinous amount of hentai like with Suiren's mom.


I had the same thought and hell I think this ep gave said dead mom more screen time than Suiren's mom who I don't think has even been on screen for a full minute.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2019)

that explosive drum montage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 13, 2019)

Dat OS in high quality


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 28, 2019)

Remake of the first movie?


Nani?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 28, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Remake of the first movie?
> 
> 
> Nani?


I thought the art syle would be CGI but looks like claymation. 

It's garbage. Not gonna watch this.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 1, 2019)

The GOAT

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 1, 2019)

The art is uh interesting. I might like it more than just plain CGi and this kind of art style might be popular if the movie releases in theaters in the West. That being said I think it's dumb that they're remaking it shot for shot in another art style.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2019)

that Evolution movie really doesnt need to exist

I also dont like the CGI for the humans, but more importantly - I dont want full CGI, *period,* in muh pokemon .. "conventional" anime-style only with small usage of CGI here and there (basically keep the same as in XYZ or at least in SM)

.. please dont tell me they are using this CGI movie as a test-run and planning to shift future pokemon anime entirely to CGI ... oh God no





Ye Xiu said:


> The GOAT


   Champion of Champions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2019)

Ash caught a Meltan.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 12, 2019)

Hope this one stays


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2019)

so whats y'all favorite gen/region in the anime ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 21, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so whats y'all favorite gen/region in the anime ?


XY(&Z) probably though other gens have done things better at the same time like DP.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2019)

for me its DP for now for sure ... I've heards things about XYZ - I'm reasonably sure that it will have better fights/animation than DP, but as for everything else - have doubts.jpg .. but we'll see I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 21, 2019)

DP for me as well.
DP might not have had the best animation but in terms of development and story wise it was excellent. XY was good too! It had great animation and battles and some development here and there but some arcs got rushed as heck and Ash was praised like a God by everyone in the series. DP still remains the best series up till now imo.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 21, 2019)

DP definitely. Specially cuz it was the last season before Ash becoming retarded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> DP definitely. Specially cuz it was the last season before Ash becoming retarded.


He's only retarded in SM and BW from what I understand. XY is him at his most competent overall, even more so than DP.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> for me its DP for now for sure ... I've heards things about XYZ - I'm reasonably sure that it will have better fights/animation than DP, but as for everything else - have doubts.jpg .. but we'll see I guess


They both have their advantages:

DP:
- Better main rival. XY makes up for this with two or so good rivals that are solid in their own way, but Shinji really challenged Ash's beliefs and they had the whole thing with Chimchar.
- Better main plot for the lead female character. Hikari has the best story of her own. Serena in her own right has solid developments, but Hikari really shines in how she develops (also contests are >> Tripokalons)
- DP is more tied in with the series that came before it with characters like May or Gary reappearing. Kalos is probably the most isolated of all of the Pokemon series to date in this regard with little that came before being mentioned ever and no returning characters until some BW characters appear after the main cast splits up for one ep.
- More Pokemon are caught all around. Citron and Serena never carry a full party around though Citron could (though he has his legit reasons for this). Ash gets more than a full party in DP and even uses some old Pokemon. In XY Ash only fills his main party and uses them (and 2 don't stick around by the end which really sucks). I never really got Pokemon's whole limited catching of Pokemon thing.

XY:
- Better pacing. DP is the worst paced series as the longest one to take place in a single region by FAR while XY feels brisk comparatively and the fact that it has a second season helps with this a bit
- Better individual episodes. You get cool reoccurring characters like that one ninja or EVIL MALAMARS or hilarious episodes like Team Rocket disguising themselves as the main cast.
Far better animation, even in regular episodes the show takes full advantage of trading awful animation screens (which Pokemon continued to do when every other show stopped for a long time) for CG backgrounds, which leads to really good uses of camera angles.
- Better main cast. Citron is a better Brock type character than we've gotten before. Serena is a solid female companion and her actively being into Ash is refreshing compared to forced shipping, and Eureka is a delightful character who shits all over Max in terms of being under the age of a Pokemon trainer. Also Dedenne is literally THE BEST! Despite not liking Chespin a lot, I like the main Pokemon cast a lot too, Hawlucha for instance stands out.
- Much better use of the villain Team. The Team Flare plot while not being relevant in XY, is more akin to something out of Pokemon Special and tells something that is quite different and in many ways better than the games. Anime Galactic is kind of boring, not that Flare's admins are amazing, but they're more involved, quite clever, and do more than just being evil.
- Mega Evolution Specials are awesome and tie into the story
- Entirely subbed and thus avoids the issue of dealing with the shitty newer dub. DP is only mostly subbed.
- Steven is now the Hoenn champ 

- XY&Z's OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> DP is more tied in with the series that came before it with characters like May or Gary reappearing.


yeah thats something I always liked about Pokemon anime

come to think of it - isnt Serena _the only one_ of all main companions who has never met any other of Ashes main friends from other region/gen than her own  ? 

- Brock - duh
- Misty - was in AG and twice in SuMo .. also Pokemon Chronicles .. also that Mirage Pokemon thing, she met May again there
- Gary - was in AG and DP
- May and Max - met Misty and May also met Dawn
- Dawn - met May and Iris/Cilan
- Iris - met Dawn
- Cilan - met Dawn and I think also both Brock _and_ Clemont in the specials
- Clemont and Bonnie - met Cilan
- SuMo kids - met Misty & Brock twice
- Serena = ... ?



P.S. sorry for the filthy dub names


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2019)

Using filthy Dub names for cast other than the ones of season one


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He's only retarded in SM and BW from what I understand. XY is him at his most competent overall, even more so than DP.



Yeah, specfically in BW i meant. For me he was unbearable there, even in SM i can tolerate it to some degree but BW was just ugh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2019)

Im no fan of overdumb Ash, but I generally dont like this


Kuzehiko said:


> Ash was praised like a God by everyone in the series


either (in MCs)


so as usual the best is balance - and thats DP


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im no fan of overdumb Ash, but I generally dont like this
> 
> either (in MCs)
> 
> ...


Ash makes mistakes like losing battles and at one or two points he's down on himself. It's less that everyone worships and more that the main group just loves him for making their lives better with both Citron and Serena having good reasons for it and Eureka's a little girl who likes everyone. Similarly one of his rivals is a newer, but talented trainer who admires experienced trainers (previously Steven was his idol since he was from Hoenn) and after witnessing a gym battle or two of Ash's before he got WAY BETTER (like damn, Shouta's improvement is crazy) he looks up to Ash despite having an entirely different training style and admires Ash's ability to come up with new and brilliant strategies on the fly vs his own ability to plan an analyze his opponents and his Pokemon. It's less that they worship him and more that he's liked. It's not like they praise him up and down, it's that when he's touched people's lives, they recognize it.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 22, 2019)

Ash is overall just a shit character 

The Pokemon anime would probably be better if it was more like the manga


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yeah thats something I always liked about Pokemon anime
> 
> come to think of it - isnt Serena _the only one_ of all main companions who has never met any other of Ashes main friends from other region/gen than her own  ?
> 
> ...


I don't mind dub names a lot, especially for older characters or characters that are well known to be named a certain thing in the dub (Dawn or May for instance), but for some newer ones I can't stand it like the brother and sister duo in XY. I much prefer they be called Citron and Eureka.

So far at least, though she did specifically go to a different region. SM decided to do some old school wanking like in the games so they got Brock and Misty. Brock is as great as ever (Much better than he'd been in a while, he kind of got worn out as a lead character with never enough to do, which is part of the reason why Citron is good), but Misty in Japanese sounds like an old lady pretending she's a young beauty or something


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 22, 2019)

Let's not forget DP has the best Elite Four and so much more interesting gym leaders. Also, the reason why XY had better pacing is because the series had a short run compared to DP which means no fillers.

At least we all agree Dawn>Serena


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2019)

honestly it doesnt matter to me at all "filler" or not .. plenty of Pokemon fillers are some of my fav episodes, I welcome them

its very much about the journey, the characters and their pokes .. not the destination 



not gonna place Serena before I watch XY, but its going to be insanely hard for any main Pokegirl to ever top Dawn on my list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 22, 2019)

just wait for the Scottish girl


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> just wait for the Scottish girl


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2019)

&^ imagine they actually put someone like that into the gen 8 anime as as travelling companion or gym leader


Ash would curl up into a ball and sob


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Let's not forget DP has the best Elite Four and so much more interesting gym leaders. Also, the reason why XY had better pacing is because the series had a short run compared to DP which means no fillers.
> 
> At least we all agree Dawn>Serena


I think most main Pokegirls are pretty comparable in terms of character. I was talking about the plot line she had specifically. Tripokalons are also just a step down in general from Contests. You basically throw away the battling part, make the performance the finale, then add in some miscellaneous thing before the performance. The Tripokalons had superior production however with some neat performances.

Fillers are only a thing when it's not an original anime. Sure it's filling time until the next set of games, but it's not the same thing and as an anime original it's the producers jobs to make it have good content in the meanwhile. It's not like they didn't have more options that they didn't make use of like more Platinum's new content.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2019)

Malamar reminded me of what virtually all Psychiv Pokémon would potentially do.


----------



## Breadman (Mar 25, 2019)

IT'S ALMOST TIME FOR YA BOI TO ENTER THE RING.

THE EMPEROR OF DESTRUCTION, YA BOI, GUUUUUZMA!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 25, 2019)

The Pheromosa episode was pretty solid. Almost up there with Buzzwole for best ultra beast ep.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 31, 2019)

when do subs usually come out

was going to watch this ep


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> when do subs usually come out
> 
> was going to watch this ep


Today usually, some time in the early afternoon to somewhere later in the day.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 31, 2019)

just watching 114, wtf is this ultra guardians stuff


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> just watching 114, wtf is this ultra guardians stuff


It’s been around quite a while but hadn’t been done in a 20+ eps.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 31, 2019)

"Electric moves are super effective against water type pokemon!"
Battle starts, Ash makes his first move "Go Pikachu, iron tail!"


Well, at least Guzma pretty much stomped him. It definitely looks like they want to give him a character arc so maybe Guzma will be the champ.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2019)

people talking about the EP when not everyone out of the like 4 people posting in this thread has watched it.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 31, 2019)

then just watch it before visiting the thread?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2019)

Fail logic cuz most of the discussion here isn´t even about new eps, failure is not within me


----------



## Garcher (Mar 31, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Fail logic cuz most of the discussion here isn´t even about new eps, failure is not within me


if you don't care about the newest ep there's no problem in the first place

I am going to drop another big spoiler: Ash still won't be the very best


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2019)

lol it´s not not caring but rather most of discussion is not about new eps even though it should be, how am I supposed to know the first comment I find is about the new ep I haven´t watched which just came out today?

Anywya just watched it...Ash sucks balls even fucking Guzma´s pokemon retreated out of pity for him.



Ye Xiu said:


> I am going to drop another big spoiler: Ash still won't be the very best



I´m sure that spoiler was given to us 20 years ago when he lost in the Kanto league.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2019)

A pretty good episode with the league finally being announced and Guzma's first appearance. Golisopod looked pretty awesome too and I liked that they managed to work an angle with its Emergency Escape ability. It's too bad Ash battled a bit idiotically.

The rap was pretty great too and I like that it seems like Guzma's background will actually get explored a bit more than in the games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2019)

so theres a league too like usual ? 


will this time be the one ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2019)

Well, humans look like shit right there


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2019)

yup


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2019)

@Kuzehiko I finished Dawns return mini-arc in BW




- Dawn and her pokes
- Dawn and Iris girl-bonding and roasting the guys a bit 
- combat masochist Dragonite 
- Cynthia   the goddess was arguably even more bae here than in D&P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 14, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Kuzehiko I finished Dawns return mini-arc in BW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her return mini-arc in BW was what I enjoyed the most of that series. 

I only didn't like her losing to Iris though. I mean it didn't fucking make sense given on how Dawn's Mamoswine had type advantage 4x over Iris's Dragonite.  Kappa

Seeing Cynthia again in the anime was just exciting and great. She is just a Goddess. Her exhibition match against Caitlin was good and enjoyable as well. I think she held back tho.. 

Oh right, Dawn should have gotten a new outfit for her return. 

9 out of 10 for that mini-arc of the best Pokegirls.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 14, 2019)

what the fug


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 14, 2019)

Dat furry eevee


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2019)

@Kuzehiko about BW itself 

its gotten better compared to the start, but definitely still somewhat lacking .. it doesnt give me the urge to drop it though
probably because Iris and Cilan turned out pretty good overall, despite what i heard about BW cast


also Snivy best girl and Oshawut is Piplup 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2019)

HOW CAN IT SEE WHERE ITS GOING


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> what the fug


The funny thing is I nicknamed it "dudebro Eevee" due to the hair style, but it's apparently a girl? Suiren caught it like 15~ episodes ago and nicknamed it Nagisa and gave it a hair cut.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2019)

Today's episode was kind of neat aesthetically due to them going to that one asian-ish town which they note in this ep is based on Johto and it looks like we'll get more of it in next week's episode. It's still kind of hilarious how a Shaymin is just kind of chilling with all of them.

We also got a Naruto parody. The dude looks like a poorly drawn Naruto dressed up as the ninja guy who appeared in XY. They even gave him a date-whatever catchphrase.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Kuzehiko about BW itself
> 
> its gotten better compared to the start, but definitely still somewhat lacking .. it doesnt give me the urge to drop it though
> probably because Iris and Cilan turned out pretty good overall, despite what i heard about BW cast
> ...


Well, I'd say BW is mostly very dull and boring at the starting and middle of the series. From BW2 (where Dawn's return mini-arc exactly begins) and on it's okay so you'll like what's coming ahead.

Oshawott's personality is amusing! It always gets rejected  Ash's Snivy has Tsundere vibes so it's wonderful. Snivy is my fav Unova starter. 

One of the few BW moments I loved the most is Charizard's return. You'll love it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 15, 2019)

Charizard return

Yeah, I stopped BW but I watched some eps with Cynthia, Dawn and Charizard. simple glorious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2019)

fuckin cute


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 1, 2019)

Haven't watched since . . . the start of S&M,  but since a new gen is coming out this year and it is summer, it should about that time to start gearing up to cheer for everyone's favorite perennial loser. How's his team looking this time? Has he been using anyone from his old squads? Should I dare to hope?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> How's his team looking this time? Has he been using anyone from his old squads? Should I dare to hope?


 In order my pal,

So-so

Pikachu

Not recommended


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 1, 2019)

His team isn't even average. It's just as much lame as his BW team tbh.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 1, 2019)

Ouch. Oh well. I'm on this train, regardless I guess


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 2, 2019)

I bet Ass doesn't even have a fully evolved starter this generation. lol


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2019)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> I bet Ass doesn't even have a fully evolved starter this generation. lol


Nope, Suiren just got her's to though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2019)

dont worry guys, he will get that league first place in Galar for sure

Kappa


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2019)

Kartana was great. I like it a lot more now. It can cut its own Ultra Wormholes, it cut a meteor to bits, has a voice that sounds like Goemon from Lupin spoke and then got its voice garbled up, and its this tiny little thing. It also cut up an Ultra Beast Ball, is this becoming a thing after Bewear turned one into sand?


----------



## Garcher (Jun 2, 2019)

has Guzma reappeared


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2019)

No. to begin with Team Skull barely appears.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2019)

Havent watched since Guzma appeared how many eps before I catch up again?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Havent watched since Guzma appeared how many eps before I catch up again?


As of today's episode, 9.

I also notice the eps titles up to 4 in advance are shown. The farthest away one is the start of the league!!!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 9, 2019)

Interest episode, kind of a reversal on movie 4 and they used it well to make Ash' influence a younger Kukui which had more heart than it could've. He also got a Fire Z Crystal for his trouble.

Celebi got a bit of an interesting ability in this episode with it being able to tell Ash wasn't in the correct place in time via an aura.





It looks like the next ep just covers what the rest of his team was up to while he was gone. TBH they probably could've just had Celebi drop Ash in the moment he vanished but oh well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2019)

will Galar anime also retire Megas and Z-moves ?


----------



## Alita (Jun 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> will Galar anime also retire Megas and Z-moves ?



As much as it sucks I wouldn't be surprised if they did.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2019)

Hard to say. SM didn't have a lot of Mega Evolution in it, but when it happened it was done by outsiders like Misty, Brock, and that one TR guy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2019)

They will still be there, but as above, someone who comes from the region where it was introduced or that acquired it in their journey will show it however they won´t be the focus because this time Dynamaxing will be the core mechanic that Ash has to get a hold of.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2019)

126 was the worst episode in a long time. Pokemon fucking around on their own is never the most compelling story for an ep, and them being voiced awfully by the new narrator made it far worse.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 22, 2019)

hell yeah


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2019)

Why is it a big deal to battle Royal Mask if that's what the guy does for a "living"?

Gladio made his team even edgier 

Is Ash really not going to get a sixth team member?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Gemmysaur (Jun 25, 2019)

Holy shit. Jonathan Young and Jason Paige is among the most ambitious crossovers in history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 25, 2019)

Paige >>>>>>>>>>>> lolechovoiceguitarguy


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 30, 2019)

Guzma without white hair!?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 30, 2019)

"Once again I've cut something worthless"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 30, 2019)

Kinda dangerous when the one who can cut a meteor and space itself looks everything as worthless. Just imagine when the whole earth becomes worthless


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 4, 2019)

Apparently this is the JP trailer which is interesting, but uh can we get Brother my Brother and other 90s music back?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2019)

said it before, will say it again

pokes look good, CGI humans - nope.jpg


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> said it before, will say it again
> 
> pokes look good, CGI humans - nope.jpg


Yeah, the models are almost weirdly awful.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2019)

Ash and Misty´s faces...what were they thinking?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Sunrider (Jul 6, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Apparently this is the JP trailer which is interesting, but uh can we get Brother my Brother and other 90s music back?


_Mewtwo Strikes Back_ is unironically one of my personal favorite films (and the single best _Pokémon_ movie fuckin' fite me), but no one needed this. 

Not a single person. Ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 7, 2019)

Sunrider said:


> _Mewtwo Strikes Back_ is unironically one of my personal favorite films (and the single best _Pokémon_ movie fuckin' fite me), but no one needed this.
> 
> Not a single person. Ever.



They probably wanted the new generation of poke fans to be exposed to/know of the old generation stuff that got old school fans like myself into the series in the first place. That's probably also why they did the let's go games too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2019)

The battle royale was kind of a joke with the tactics used by random people with even top level Pokemon. I mean fucking Lillie and Team Rocket got through (by not battling at all in TR's case  aside from Mimikyuu with Pikachus). Mimikyuu beat Pikala's Pikachu who was hilarious named Bolt/Boruto and even shared that hair style 



Mao apparently owns Shaymin now and used it so that's how she got through and Mamane for some reason went with Togedemaru.

I'm not sure why Illima is such a big deal nor why Kahili failed to make the cut but everyone who got in was a relatively important named side character or main character.

Anyway I'm pumped for some legit battles, but this tournament feels like amateur hour.


----------



## Roharu (Jul 8, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm not sure why Illima is such a big deal



Well, Illima was hyped during his introduction to the anime, so maybe that's why.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> nor why Kahili failed to make the cut but everyone who got in was a relatively important named side character or main character.
> 
> Anyway I'm pumped for some legit battles, but this tournament feels like amateur hour.



Wait, wait, THE Kahili who was one of the "Elite Four" from the main pokemon games (Sun & Moon) failed to pass the cut?! Okay, that's a huge bummer....

Also, I thought "amateur hour" was the whole point of this tournament. There is no one in this series (aside from Prof. Kukui) who strikes me as powerful as Cynthia or Alain, hell, I would say even Paul could defeat everyone here (except for maybe the Topu's or Prof. Kukui). Correct me if I'm wrong, I haven't follow the series too carefully anyways.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2019)

Roharu said:


> Well, Illima was hyped during his introduction to the anime, so maybe that's why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but he doesn't strike me as being some hyped character at all. He's just got some fangirls and he happened to graduate from the school everyone is going to.

Yep, she's out and I don't recall it being clearly shown.

It is basically. Kakui is good but lacks that "overbearing hype" that the really good trainers used to have, but that might just be because this series is laid back. He doesn't tend to lose at all.


----------



## Keishin (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Sunrider (Jul 10, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> They probably wanted the new generation of poke fans to be exposed to/know of the old generation stuff that got old school fans like myself into the series in the first place. That's probably also why they did the let's go games too.


You're giving them too much credit. 

It's a nostalgia play, they're gambling on getting the older fans' money.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 14, 2019)

This tournament really is a joke

Ash beating Sauboh the way he did was kind of ironically amusing considering how Hypno was the one to bring out Meltan, but it was a horrible battle.

Guzma was kind of clever and used Mega Evolution against Kanghaskan, but he was also getting his ass kicked before that. and the battle animation was kind of medicore.

Weirdly A-Raichu vs A-Exeggutor had good animation but it was a pretty non-existent battle.

As far as Suiren vs Mao goes, I'm glad Suiren was shown to be the better battler despite the type disadvantage, but Mao was pathetic with her trying to recall her Pokemon mid-battle in a league and even helped it up to assist it in actually pulling off its Z move.

Despite this being only 16 trainers we're only getting 1v1s which is kind of sad too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2019)

We shoulda known that in the moment most characters had like 2 pokemon only.


----------



## Alita (Jul 15, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This tournament really is a joke
> 
> Ash beating Sauboh the way he did was kind of ironically amusing considering how Hypno was the one to bring out Meltan, but it was a horrible battle.
> 
> ...



Maybe the final 4 trainers will have a battle royal match for the championship. Hopefully.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2019)

On another note I think the OP now spoils Ash will battle Kakui after all



Alita54 said:


> Maybe the final 4 trainers will have a battle royal match for the championship. Hopefully.


I've had enough of that with the previous episode.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2019)

Should incorporate triple battles to the anime don´t really remember they ever doing it, specially with just one trainer commanding.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2019)

nice cover


i always wanted a longer/full version of this opening


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2019)

lol just watched the full episode. This  "League" is just amateur garbage 90%  of contestants has like 2 pokemon at best, and almost everyone joined just for fun.

Kukui,  your dream has been trampled on and  messed with by the populace of Alola yet you seem happy with that. smh.


----------



## Roharu (Jul 16, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> lol just watched the full episode. This  "League" is just amateur garbage 90%  of contestants has like 2 pokemon at best, and almost everyone joined just for fun.
> 
> Kukui,  your dream has been trampled on and  messed with by the populace of Alola yet you seem happy with that. smh.



Hahaha, I get the feeling that was the point all along. He does not care if there are strong trainers or not. Besides, it will be a little weird to have trainers stronger than the Kahunas themselves, and they seem to be at the same level as a gym leader from the other regions.

So, yeah, aside from Ash, Hau, Gladion and (maybe) Kiawe, no other people would even qualify for a Pokemon League.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2019)

Rowlet was so damn hyped at the end of the ep.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

Since Ash always loses, I wouldn't mind if Guzma becomes the Champion... 

thank you...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 22, 2019)

Vikavolt is too good for Mamane. The part where it of its own choice grabbed its opponent with its pincers and followed it up with a point blank Signal Beam was great.

Musasina is actually one of Jessie's better looking competitive disguises. She looks a lot like Sina. Based James actually got ahead for once 

Totem Gengar 

Cursed Body + Thief was pretty hilarious. Honestly Marowak winning after that was pretty ridiculous. Acerola sure is a good sport though.

Aether cheering for both Lillie and Gladion was pretty funny. Imagine if Lusamine actually got a cheerleading outfit 

Lillie's hail ended weirdly quickly which I kind of call bullshit on, Aurora Veil should've lasted longer too. Z-Powered Lillie using a Z move was pretty cool. It's a shame Shiron got oneshotted, but I guess it's about as expected.

It seems they decided to shuffle the bracket for round 2. This makes sense since Ash battling Guzma in round 2 would've been a bit too premature. Rowlett looks hyped as fuck for another owl battle, I think it must've sent Wingull to summon his flock (as confirmed in the preview).

Are we still stuck with 1v1 battles?


----------



## Roharu (Jul 22, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Are we still stuck with 1v1 battles?



I'm almost 100% certain that that will be the case. Pikachu wasn't used against Hypno because plot, Rowlet will have his time to shine next ep, then Lycanroc vs Gladion, and then Pikachu vs Guzma. One Pokemon spotlight per episode in this league....

I still remember their excuse from the downgrade of designs: "It is for the animation to be more fluid", I guess they are right on that, but let's just call it what it really was, cutting corners to get more money with less work (kind of like Pokemon Sword and Shiled, they are at least consistent).

Kalos League Top 8: (Only the last battle, let's not forget this was a 6v6 battle)

If we consider that to be a 10/10 fight from Top 8, how far behind do you expect Ash vs Hau to be? 6/10 if we are being generous? Or do you think it will surprise us and surpass that clip, if only for one battle instead of 6.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 22, 2019)

Roharu said:


> I'm almost 100% certain that that will be the case. Pikachu wasn't used against Hypno because plot, Rowlet will have his time to shine next ep, then Lycanroc vs Gladion, and then Pikachu vs Guzma. One Pokemon spotlight per episode in this league....
> 
> I still remember their excuse from the downgrade of designs: "It is for the animation to be more fluid", I guess they are right on that, but let's just call it what it really was, cutting corners to get more money with less work (kind of like Pokemon Sword and Shiled, they are at least consistent).
> 
> ...


I mean the trainers are well fluid isn't the word I used, but somewhat less stiff. This style has let them break into parodying other styles and pulling more varieties of crazy faces. I don't think they've done anything so special with it that the returning characters needed to look the way they do. Pokemon battle writing, choreography, and animation has been a straight downgrade for the whole show outside of standout episodes like the one where they battle Brock and Misty.

OLM never made the excuse. Apologists made them based on their own assumptions partially to be contrarians. I don't think them changing the art style to be them cutting corners though.

If you use Ash vs Shouta as an example of a 10/10 (this was actually the top 4 semi-final battle), I expect maybe a 7-ish at best. Now that the pacing isn't fucked because they had to shove 4 battles into a single episode they have some more freedom and the build up for Rowlett atm is pretty fun. It still potentially being 1v1 limits its potential severely.


----------



## Roharu (Jul 22, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> OLM never made the excuse. Apologists made them based on their own assumptions partially to be contrarians. I don't think them changing the art style to be them cutting corners though.



That I did not know, my bad. Too many arguments about the new animation were brewing back then, did not fact check those things as I should before making an argument (it is easier to complain after all, and I fall into that category, unfortunately).



MusubiKazesaru said:


> If you use Ash vs Shouta as an example of a 10/10 (this was actually the top 4 semi-final battle), I expect maybe a 7-ish at best. Now that the pacing isn't fucked because they had to shove 4 battles into a single episode they have some more freedom and the build up for Rowlett atm is pretty fun. It still potentially being 1v1 limits its potential severely.



Oh, that's true. It was the top 4 battle then. This should be compare to Gladion vs Ash. Anyways, hopefully they do use that freedom properly. I also liked the hype for Rowlett, but still doesn't take back my disappointment of not seeing a 3v3 battles anymore, that's the one thing I do not think I can let go (in my personal opinion, anyways).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 4, 2019)

That sleeping bit was really stupid. It should be out as long as it's incapacitated. Ash's been so full retard even in the league that he almost kind of deserved it.

While the battle was actually pretty solid and felt a bit more in line with how these battles overall should've been, it felt like it had to be stretched a bit due to the lack of multiple Pokemon per battle. Though at the same time it also kind of faked the fight being longer than it was due to how little it was in the last episode. I kind of feel bad for Hau now. His grandpa just screwed him over when for the most part he was fighting better.

I guess Meltan is going to evolve?

Team Rocket's ridiculous prep to distract Bewear 

Kaki vs Mamane actually was pretty hype. Vikavolt is pretty badass. It's always interesting when they make a point of showing Kaki owns Charizard and doesn't just use him as a Pokemon Ride type thing.

Suiren looks like she's getting annihilated in the next episode from the preview.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 4, 2019)

I believed that Ash lost for a second there... 
I was so ready for Guzma to win the whole thing... 

oh well... :V


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2019)

lmao Pikachus face here killed me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 6, 2019)

My summary of the last ep:

Mokuroh

Mokuroh

Ash 

Hau´s Grandpa 

TBH Ash should alost, the plot shield was strong there. Remember when he lost cuz Charizard fell asleep? well yeah.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2019)

what the fuck is this


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2019)

A non canon garbage abomination that only appeared in what seems to be a put in scene pokemon live show where they even hinted Giovanni was Ash´s dad.

TLDR
Pure bullshit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2019)

What are the chances Galar anime makes Nessa a travelling companion of Ash ?


----------



## Garcher (Aug 13, 2019)

rather low, she seems to be a bit too old


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 13, 2019)

Vikavolt deserved that win tbh, but Pokemon really doesn't like letting less experienced trainers get the win. I'm not sure why both of them chose really poorly with their Z crystals. Why Flying and Bug over Fire and Electric?

Ha, that Throat Chop was perfect and the Poison Jab looked cool too with the grab and multiple stingers. I appreciate how Guzma goes about things in battle, but for everyone else it's that whole trope that strategy is terrible because he's doing it (which is said afterwards too, OMG WHY SO ROUGH?). Dat Poison Jab impact. He's really got a hard on for Poison Jab in this battle 

Dat Liquidation slashing through the Z move 

I actually kind of appreciate the contrast Guzma has with the huggy-feeling stuff you've got going on with the other Pokemon School kids. They did something with the music to make the people cheering for Suiren seem grating and I think that helped with the vibe.

Them shuffling the results each round to give them the desired matchups seems a bit too "perfect". They'd better increase the number of Pokemon used next round. Fucking Alola and its whole thing of only one Pokemon in most battles thing is in the games too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 13, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> What are the chances Galar anime makes Nessa a travelling companion of Ash ?


I'm thinking that one of the unique to version trainers might work considering only one can be gym leader in the anime, kind of like how Iris joined in BW. I don't know if either is the type to though.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 13, 2019)

Since Ash is going to battle Guzma next, I guess his unavoidable defeat (against Gladion?, whatever his name is) is coming...  
Had Guzma been the final fight, they might have let Ash win because Guzma is the "bad" guy and all...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 13, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Since Ash is going to battle Guzma next, I guess his unavoidable defeat (against Gladion?, whatever his name is) is coming...
> Had Guzma been the final fight, they might have let Ash win because Guzma is the "bad" guy and all...


The OP shows Pikachu vs Incineroar so maybe not. He might win the tournament and lose the exhibition or something.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2019)

Or... The tournament is just to decide who fights wrestling champion Kukui who will act as defacto champion this time around making Ash not win a league again


----------



## Trojan (Aug 13, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The OP shows Pikachu vs Incineroar so maybe not. He might win the tournament and lose the exhibition or something.


I will believe it when it happens  
Otherwise ash’s fate cannot be trusted


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2019)

so what will make more crying online - if Ash wins or if he doesnt ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Aug 13, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2019)

Oh boy, Ash not only got cucked by Chad Oak but on top pikachu dead and charizard trying to keep this depressing bum alive.

Btw if Ash wins it would be real weird, cuz on the good side Ash finally won a league. On the bad side, its virtually the one that FEELS lamest and less challenging one so far.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 13, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so what will make more crying online - if Ash wins or if he doesnt ?


The J


luffy no haki said:


> Oh boy, Ash not only got cucked by Chad Oak but on top pikachu dead and charizard trying to keep this depressing bum alive.
> 
> Btw if Ash wins it would be real weird, cuz on the good side Ash finally won a league. On the bad side, its virtually the one that FEELS lamest and less challenging one so far.


Alsi there’s the Hau fight on top of that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 14, 2019)

I watched Pokemon as a kid and I think its good.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 14, 2019)

Lol can´t really get why Guzma using his head is a despicable battle style, i mean the guy is a jerk but he hasn´t really done anything bad in his fights nor aimed to actually make the opponent suffer beyond the needed to put them down. Under that concept choosing a pokemon with type advantage is dirty too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2019)

Kaki got his ass kicked so hard so far that he had to have his second Pokemon in a 2v2 learn a super effective move out of nowhere to get a single down. We all know how this one is ending.

Speaking of which 2v2s in the SEMI-FINALS. SO HYPE. IT'S NOT LIKE THEY'VE DONE FULL BATTLES AT THIS ROUND OR EARLIER IN OTHER LEAGUES OR ANOTHER.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2019)

Let´s be happy if Gladio vs Ash is a 3v3. I almost feel scammed with this league tbh.


----------



## Alita (Aug 18, 2019)

I don't like that it took so much effort for kiawe to beat gladion's lycanroc. Kiawe shouldn't be that far away from current ash.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 18, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Lol can´t really get why Guzma using his head is a despicable battle style, i mean the guy is a jerk but he hasn´t really done anything bad in his fights nor aimed to actually make the opponent suffer beyond the needed to put them down. Under that concept choosing a pokemon with type advantage is dirty too.


Yeah, Ilima sends in a pokemon that literally uses its baby to fight an opponent 2v1, and Guzma puts it in a position where it has to be careful not to hit the baby. And apparently he's the unsportsmanlike one. Ilima was using an irresponsible power and Guzma came up with a clever tactic to beat him.

 His fight with Lana was fair too, throat chop was a legitimately smart strategy to deal with an opponent with a lot of raw power. Although his attitude towards other trainers who gave it their best does mark him as a villain, as does his plan to use grunts and Plumeria to take out Ilima's best mon by sheer numbers. But he hasn't broken any rules. His only real 'evil plan' is to win and invalidate a League which hasn't really been shown to be all that fair or challenging. He's trying to prove his skill out of principle,which is what sports are about. Even if those skills generally make people miserable or seem heartless.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2019)

what dis ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2019)

> “The story goes to the world of all Pokémon” The new series “Pocket Monster” will be broadcast! Up until now and in the future *"All regions" will be on stage!* The follow-up will be lifted in the Pokémon Sun & Moon broadcast on 9/29 (Sun)!





> >The new "Pocket Monsters" series that was announced today will of course be set in the Galar region from the video games "Pocket Monsters Sword/Shield", which will be released November 15th, but also in all the other regions that have appeared in the video games so far, including the Kanto region from the original "Red/Green" games and the Jouto region from the sequels "Gold/Silver".







i have no idea


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how can you set the anime in 8 regions simultaneously ?


I suspect it just means that we will be seeing characters from all previous regions? 
or maybe some episodes will be about some characters in those regions, and not about Ash?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Sep 1, 2019)

it would be great if they finally put Ash to rest

if they reboot the series we could finally get better storytelling like in the manga


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2019)

I wouldn't mind seeing Ash's old companions and if they made any progress... 
I was a bit disappointed that Brock and Misty didn't get any new pokemon, nor did they have some of their old
pokemon evolved... :V

Sure, Mega-evolution is nice and all, but I expected more tbh... :V


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2019)

yeah seeing old companions would be good, especially if they get to interact with each other instead of just Ash

oh well a month until the reveal 

the series itself probably starts late October ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2019)

they better use this fucking chance to finally give gen2 starters some love 

at least in the animu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2019)

they probably dont have the balls to permanently get rid of Ash


but I would like at least a non-Ash parallel series then .. like Chronicles 2.0 or Generations 2.0 .. but longer


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2019)

And Guzma has been defeated...


----------



## Aduro (Sep 1, 2019)

I know you love him. But you gotta admit, that emergency exit was freaking hilarious.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i have no idea



World Champions League, here we come!


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2019)

Fight was kinda meh, I think Torracat deserved more to have the win since he was doing most of the job first, between Pikachu´s Z move and Dynamic full flame probly Torracat woulda have it easier even with his last strength. Also somehow kinda wanted it to evolve at the end if he won.

But the damn yellow pet had to come steal the best part.


----------



## Alita (Sep 1, 2019)

They did guzma real shitty in the anime imo. He wasn't even around for most of the anime and in the league he loses his scizor against ash in such a ridiculous way which causes him to ultimately lose the fight.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2019)

I am more annoyed that they ignored his style (they way he "set" during the fight) as he does in the game... :V 

But oh well, he still cool... 
I guess they didn't allow him to get to the final fight because it would have been too obvious? 
or perhaps they will let Ash lose yet again, but they can't let him lose the final battle against the "evil" guy?


----------



## Garcher (Sep 2, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I am more annoyed that they ignored his style (they way he "set" during the fight) as he does in the game... :V


it's called Slav Squat


----------



## Trojan (Sep 8, 2019)

I am emotionally ready for Ash's defeat next week...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2019)

Next episode preview:


@51 seconds . . . Nani? Is that what I think it is?

. . . .


*Spoiler*: __ 




WORLD POKEMON CHAMPION'S LEAGUE HERE WE COME!!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2019)

is this how the "8 regions Galar anime" will start ?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 13, 2019)

did they just spoil that Ash is going to win? 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> WORLD POKEMON CHAMPION'S LEAGUE HERE WE COME!!!


I was expecting something like that when they announced that all regions will be there.. 

Frankly, if they did that, and made Ash go through all the past champions (for example) or some of them
and end up winning the whole thing, that would be amazing resolve tbh...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2019)

Cynthias mega Garchomp sweeps Ash 


anyway I think it was confirmed that the Galar anime will still be set *mainly* in Galar .. so that means some protag still has to do the usual gyms/badges/adventures/companions in Galar .. so would "champion" Ash be doing that or a new kid ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gemmysaur (Sep 13, 2019)

Tbh, a new protagonist to lead the series, chasing after this untouchable idol thing would be nice, and is something I'd watch. Preferably if they believe this idol, Ash Ketchum, to be smart, mature and massively skilled, only to be disillusioned when she meets him as a bumbling dumbass who has some bright spots here and there, to the point that they outright ignore every time Ash introduces himself as Ash.


----------



## Toph (Sep 13, 2019)

Hussain said:


> did they just spoil that Ash is going to win?



i'll believe that when i see it


----------



## Trojan (Sep 13, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> i'll believe that when i see it


I agree..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2019)

It's a really lame tournament to have him win on but the OP kind of spoiled this since they added the animation of Pikachu fighting Incineroar. He might still just lose to Kukui/Royal Mask.

As for Ash leaving the anime, I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## king81992 (Sep 15, 2019)

This song perfectly sums up Ash's career:


----------



## Harlow (Sep 15, 2019)

The winner goes to........


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Sep 15, 2019)

wasn't everyone crying how amateurish this league was though?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 15, 2019)

Garcher said:


> wasn't everyone crying how amateurish this league was though?



It'll be a driving character motivation in the Champion's League. He'll get dogged by everyone and they'll all.will question the legitimacy of the Alola League and say that Ash doesn't belong. To prove em all wrong and to train in preparation for the big tourney, he'll go through Galar. . . .

Or something.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 15, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Omg, Ash won!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2019)

history is being written


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2019)

Lol he really won, shittiest league ever but cant complain too much after 20+ years of losing the important ones. 

Whats next, God Eater becomes  real and weird creatures spawn from earth to annihilate us cuz Ash finally won?

Is this the new turning point of human history?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 15, 2019)

He should've lost in the quarter finals to Hau so it doesn't feel like much of a win. The battles were also far too short and joke characters and noobs made it into the top 16. There were good battles, but it was a farce of a league.

When did people come up with this whole champion's league thing?


----------



## Melodie (Sep 15, 2019)

Alola being such a meme league makes it only fitting for it to be Ash's first win despite the fact that he should have lost earlier.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 15, 2019)

Congrats to Ash he finally won a league after 22 years lol. 

The Alola league is just a shitty amateurish league with a proper build up but still the trainers are all fodders with the exception of Gladion,  Guzma and Kiawe. Too bad we did not get to see 6 vs 6 battles it would've made the Alola league feel more real and not contrived. Still a better league than Indigo and Vertress Pokemon leagues.


----------



## Karma (Sep 15, 2019)

Hes lost so many before, this win feels hollow.

Maybe next they decide to make 11


----------



## Toph (Sep 15, 2019)

The Virgin XY Vs The CHAD SM


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2019)

Lets make a new league so Ritchie beats Ash again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2019)

XY fanboys are going to *hate *SuMo even more now


----------



## Toph (Sep 15, 2019)

Holy shit, it's even trending on Sports Nation right now


----------



## Garcher (Sep 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> XY fanboys are going to *hate *SuMo even more now


there are XY fanboys?


----------



## Karma (Sep 15, 2019)

Hopefully she'll be a better protagonist than Ash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2019)

new protag - Scottish girl wins Galar league and then reks Alolas representative Ash in the Champions League



btw does Alola have E4 or an actual Champion in the anime ?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> new protag - Scottish girl wins Galar league and then reks Alolas representative Ash in the Champions League
> 
> 
> 
> btw does Alola have E4 or an actual Champion in the anime ?


It doesn't have E4.
Ash is the champion of the Alola region now he's won the Alola league.  The Masked Royal is considered to be the strongest trainer in Alola,  but  he is not the champion though.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 15, 2019)

cynthia will win the champions league btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 15, 2019)

Cynthia has been portrayed as the strongest trainer ever in the anime.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2019)

Inb4 champions league = gathering of all the fodder looking suckers that won the leagues Ash lost.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 15, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Inb4 champions league = gathering of all the fodder looking suckers that won the leagues Ash lost.


Nope. 
Champions league is actually challenging the E4 and Champion of an actual region. That's the right that the winner of a regional Pokemon league earns.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2019)

Cynthia doesnt even need Mega Garchomp or Mega Lucario to win CL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Nope.
> Champions league is actually challenging the E4 and Champion of an actual region. That's the right that the winner of a regional Pokemon league earns.



You talking like you dont know how the pokemon anime works


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Nope.
> Champions league is actually challenging the E4 and Champion of an actual region. That's the right that the winner of a regional Pokemon league earns.


theres been some theory that Galar anime will have a 'worldwide Champions League' (so the winner becomes #1 trainer worldwide)
whatever that is


doubt it tho


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 15, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> You talking like you dont know how the pokemon anime works


I am talking like it's been established up till now in the Pokemon anime.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2019)

although if Galar = UK = football

then them hosting a World Cup-like biggest ever championship would be fitting


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 15, 2019)

Seriously though. Who came up with this champions league thing? I've never heard a single mention of it anywhere in the anime.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> I am talking like it's been established up till now in the Pokemon anime.



It doesnt really matter if that been established tbh. I am saying that anime makers are more prone to do that than what was established like 10 years ago.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> theres been some theory that Galar anime will have a 'worldwide Champions League' (so the winner becomes #1 trainer worldwide)
> whatever that is
> 
> 
> doubt it tho


If that happens then that is a different one from what was mentioned in DP. Actual Champions League is challening E4 and the Champion. I would love to see that kind of Worldwide Champions League though.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 15, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> It doesnt really matter if that been established tbh. I am saying that anime makers are more prone to do that than what was established like 10 years ago.


Yeah,  that's true. 
Let's wait and see what move they make next for Ash.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 15, 2019)

Ash going 0-3 against Alain for no real reason took away from this win for me. And I'm still big mad he released his strongest pokemon several episodes afterward. Back-to-back Ls.

Imo, Kalos would've felt more legit; it was the right time and place.

All that said, at least Ash has another 'major' accomplishment aside from his Orange League win and conquering the Battle Frontier. Good for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 15, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Seriously though. Who came up with this champions league thing? I've never heard a single mention of it anywhere in the anime.


It was mentioned in DP and BW. 
limited in time
Read the Champion league part below.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cynthia doesnt even need Mega Garchomp or Mega Lucario to win CL


she is still hiding her rayquaza


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 15, 2019)

Garcher said:


> she is still hiding her rayquaza


Broken af


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Dickson

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roharu (Sep 15, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> It doesn't have E4.
> Ash is the champion of the Alola region now he's won the Alola league.  The Masked Royal is considered to be the strongest trainer in Alola,  but  he is not the champion though.



To be fair, Masked Royal only has one incredibly strong Pokemon, the others are quite weak.... Even if 1v1 is the best, Ash and Gladion should be able wear him down eventually and beat him in a Full team fight.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 15, 2019)

Kinda hard to be glad about him winning a league when the league itself felt like a half assed one. All the local shitters could enter, damn near all of the battles save for the semifinals and finals were 1vs1s, and not even the finals were a full six on six. It was just meh compared to every other official league before it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 15, 2019)

Roharu said:


> To be fair, Masked Royal only has one incredibly strong Pokemon, the others are quite weak.... Even if 1v1 is the best, Ash and Gladion should be able wear him down eventually and beat him in a Full team fight.


We've got to see his full team yet. It is confirmed as of now he owns a Lucario and an Incineroar.  I strongly doubt it will be any easy for Ash to defeat him.


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2019)

Ash´s lvl 400 Pikachu should 1on1 anyone


----------



## Alita (Sep 15, 2019)

Blu-ray said:


> Kinda hard to be glad about him winning a league when the league itself felt like a half assed one. All the local shitters could enter, damn near all of the battles save for the semifinals and finals were 1vs1s, and not even the finals were a full six on six. It was just meh compared to every other official league before it.



As well as the fact that there were some bullshit battles too like ash vs hau or ash vs guzma or kiawe vs gladio. 

Still glad to see ash finally win regardless and hopefully it means he won't be the main character of the story anymore.


----------



## Alita (Sep 15, 2019)

Garcher said:


> there are XY fanboys?



The XY(Z) series of the anime was easily one of the best if not the best anime regions imo.


----------



## Roharu (Sep 15, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> We've got to see his full team yet. It is confirmed as of now he owns a Lucario and an Incineroar.  I strongly doubt it will be any easy for Ash to defeat him.



Oh, did not know that. I only remember his Braviary being owned in a single move from a Team Rocket Elite (granted, the guy was strong, but the difference in power between Incineroar and the bird is immense...), I will give it the benefit of doubt for the time being, since I have no idea how strong his Lucario is, nor why he did not use him instead of Incineroar against Team Rocket to protect his secret identity.


----------



## Breadman (Sep 15, 2019)

Random Guzzlord appears, Ash has a 6th spot open on his team. 



Also, people need to STFU about this league being for amateurs, are we forgetting the hoenn league had one of the best competitors owning a growlithe, girafarig, and beldum of all pokemon?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2019)

BreadBoy said:


> Random Guzzlord appears, Ash has a 6th spot open on his team.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, people need to STFU about this league being for amateurs, are we forgetting the hoenn league had one of the best competitors owning a growlithe, girafarig, and beldum of all pokemon?



I´m sure that Beldum woulda shat on Kiawe´s Turtonator. Remember that shit matters not in the anime, I remember a super high level Magikarp appeared in one of the seasons and he was a beast beyond any gyarados could imagine.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 15, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> As well as the fact that there were some bullshit battles too like ash vs hau or ash vs guzma or kiawe vs gladio.
> 
> Still glad to see ash finally win regardless and hopefully it means he won't be the main character of the story anymore.


I don't mind the battles themselves (then again I haven't even watched the league episodes yet so can't really judge them) but just the way the league itself was set up. Though eh, a wins a win I guess. 


BreadBoy said:


> Also, people need to STFU about this league being for amateurs, are we forgetting the hoenn league had one of the best competitors owning a growlithe, girafarig, and beldum of all pokemon?


Shitmon and not fully evolved pokes have never meant amateur trainer in the anime. The dude that won that league had a Meowth that damn near murdered a Persian, and the guy you're talking about had a Swampert and Steelex so his team wasn't shit anyway.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2019)

Someone remind me how that Bewear can literally RUN on the water surface...


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 16, 2019)

finally, sports news that actually matters. I'm glad I was alive for this.


----------



## Toph (Sep 16, 2019)

20 years of competing in the world championship

Ash - 1
Argentina - 0


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 16, 2019)

Ash finally did it suppose it lends credence to this being the end of the road for Ash in Pokemon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aduro (Sep 16, 2019)

Ash's strategy of getting his pokemon to ignore more damage than seems healthy has finally overcome the more conventional meta of competent planning and thinking more than one move ahead. Saved partly by the power to pull new moves out of his arse at the last minute. Truly a glorious day for him.

Pikachu was generally really cool when dodging in this episode though, the new animation is much better in motion than in still frames.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 16, 2019)

Aduro said:


> Ash's strategy of getting his pokemon to ignore more damage than seems healthy has finally overcome the more conventional meta of competent planning and thinking more than one move ahead. Saved partly by the power to pull new moves out of his arse at the last minute. Truly a glorious day for him.
> 
> Pikachu was generally really cool when dodging in this episode though, the new animation is much better in motion than in still frames.



Come on the Anime has never been about rocking with Smogon Approved Teams.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 16, 2019)

loved the song..

"and someday I will have the chance to say... hello, my dream"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Sep 16, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Come on the Anime has never been about rocking with Smogon Approved Teams.


There's a difference between doing what's smart in VGC or Smogon and doing what's smart in the anime.
Ash rarely does the latter. He usually just lets his pokemon take a ludicrous amount of damage just hits the opponent harder.  Its like an idiot with a bunch of lvl 100s battling a decent trainer with level 20s. It just seems like he's winning because plot is forcing him to. In that last match, his Lycanroc took way more damaging hits than Gladion's, and Gladion's was at +2.

He barely has any status moves on any of his pokemon, barely ever switches and generally shows even less creativity then he did in Hoenn and Sinnoh. Ash didn't deserve to beat Gladion as much as he deserved to beat Tyson or Harrison judging by the way he battled.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 17, 2019)

@Aduro Fair Enough....yeah Ash has gone downhill we all know he should have won XYZ then be retired.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Jon Dickson


What about Unnamed though? Truly the top Pokemon master.


----------



## Roharu (Sep 17, 2019)

Aduro said:


> Ash rarely does the latter. He usually just lets his pokemon take a ludicrous amount of damage just hits the opponent harder.  Its like an idiot with a bunch of lvl 100s battling a decent trainer with level 20s. It just seems like he's winning because plot is forcing him to.



I still feel betrayed when Pikachu defeated Mimikyu.... Pikachu pulling Electro-web as a literal plot-shield was insulting.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Sep 17, 2019)

I can't believe that the ugly-looking Ash is the one that won a league


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2019)

should have won in Sinnoh (finals vs Paul), made Pearlshipping canon and ended Ashes journey with him challenging E4/Cynthia -> fade to black


gen 5 (post-Brock era) = new anime protag


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 18, 2019)

> Ash Ketchum Stripped Of Pokemon League Title After Old MAGA Hat Photo Surfaces
> September 18th, 2019
> 
> ALOLA REGION—As 10-year-old Ash Ketchum finally won the Pokemon League after 22 years of trying, fans erupted in celebration.
> ...


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 19, 2019)

Shouldn't it be Make Alola Great Again


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 22, 2019)

An interview in CoroCoro with Satoshi's seiyuu. It seems like other people were also interviewed including Shoko Nakagawa and there's links to those on that page.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2019)

Dang, Kukui´s reveal and Naganadel coming back just cuz of reasons felt really anticlimatic. 

It was fun seeing Burnett fangirling in the next ep preview tho.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Harlow (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Garcher (Sep 27, 2019)

ash 

the new guy is very close to being the new female companion


----------



## Karma (Sep 27, 2019)

>more Ash

Y


----------



## Karma (Sep 27, 2019)

Hold up, is the one on the right supposed a girl?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 27, 2019)

Karma said:


> Hold up, is the one on the right supposed a girl?


They have eyelashes which is pretty uncommon for males in Pokemon


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 27, 2019)

Ash's new outfit is his XY pajamas plus a vest



I think some aspects of his design is better than SM, but his giant eyes kind of bother me.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 27, 2019)

Karma said:


> Hold up, is the one on the right supposed a girl?



say it together with me
B O Y P U S S Y


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2019)

This time around he looks pretty meh.

Couldn´t they have given us the one from the last movie at least? Well, whatever,


----------



## Alita (Sep 28, 2019)

Karma said:


> Hold up, is the one on the right supposed a girl?



I hope not.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 29, 2019)

Start date is Nov 17. The other character, Go, is a second protagonistt, hey're trying to hype both him and Ash as dual protagonists. Go wants to catch every single Pokemon.

There's no other new information and no actual footage of the show.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2019)

Remember when Ash wanted to do the same?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 29, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Remember when Ash wanted to do the same?


He caught more Pokemon in the first 15 episodes or so of the anime than he did in pretty much every other season.


----------



## Katou (Oct 1, 2019)

lol.. just when i thought they were finally getting rid of ash 

only to spiderman reboot him once more


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 13, 2019)

That episode 

The first battle was just alright, but Torracat vs Incineroar eventually got pretty awesome. They even took Ash-Greninja's special instrumental version of Iku Z for the bgm which made things a lot hyper. Then Torracat not only won that evolved as if it claimed the other one's place as champion! That's how you do Pokemon battle hype right.

Then as if that wasn't enough, now that that whole rivalry is put to bed Tapu Koko decided to step the hell in and fight Ash and literally slaps aside Kukui's last Pokemon (what would it have been? Also how is it supposed to feel about that treatment?)

The next episode looks really hype and the preview showed off some sakuga so I'm expecting some crazy shit. It looks like more Z moves will be used so they're breaking the rules


----------



## Alita (Oct 13, 2019)

The only thing I was annoyed about with the recent episode was that Lucario could push nagandel as far as it did. Nagandel should have recked him. I'm tired of Lucario getting dick ridden so much throughout the series. They literally could have picked any other poke to be kukui's 4th and it had to be him.   It also makes nagandel look less impressive as a result since it is a legendary pokemon. 

I would have rather kukui had a legendary pokemon like raikou or uxie so nagandel's victory looks much better in return. If not for that this episode would have easily gotten a 10 out of 10 from me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 13, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> The only thing I was annoyed about with the recent episode was that Lucario could push nagandel as far as it did. Nagandel should have recked him. I'm tired of Lucario getting dick ridden so much throughout the series. They literally could have picked any other poke to be kukui's 4th and it had to be him.   It also makes nagandel look less impressive as a result since it is a legendary pokemon.
> 
> I would have rather kukui had a legendary pokemon like raikou or uxie so nagandel's victory looks much better in return. If not for that this episode would have easily gotten a 10 out of 10 from me.


Lucario had immunity to one of Nagandel's attacks and resisted two of the other moves and Nagandel was not used to battling nor was Ash used to using it. Of course Nagandel resisted fighting as well (weirdly it was that Close Combat that hurt it the most). If anything this was finally a chance that the shillmon got beaten without even taking out another Pokemon. Lucario was revealed during the events prior to the match.

Pulling a legendary out of Kukui's ass would be weird, he'd have shown it before or it'd have been commented on. Though I have to wonder what exactly he had saved for last after everything else.


----------



## Alita (Oct 13, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Lucario had immunity to one of Nagandel's attacks and resisted two of the other moves and Nagandel was not used to battling nor was Ash used to using it. Of course Nagandel resisted fighting as well (weirdly it was that Close Combat that hurt it the most). If anything this was finally a chance that the shillmon got beaten without even taking out another Pokemon. Lucario was revealed during the events prior to the match.
> 
> Pulling a legendary out of Kukui's ass would be weird, he'd have shown it before or it'd have been commented on. Though I have to wonder what exactly he had saved for last after everything else.



Yeah now that I think about it ash commanding nagandel to use sludge bomb was really dumb as hell too. I mean he's been a trainer for how and still forgets basic type matchups.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 13, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> Yeah now that I think about it ash commanding nagandel to use sludge bomb was really dumb as hell too. I mean he's been a trainer for how and still forgets basic type matchups.


It was dumb and he has fought Lucario before but to be fair in the heat of battle it REALLY doesn't look like a steel type.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2019)

Can't believe this battle will take another episode... 
So, it seems like this whole battle is 3 episodes and half? 

The season has been legendary for Ash. 

1- First steal type pokemon
2- first methical pokemon
3- first Dark-type pokemon
4- first time being a Champion

Not bad, not bad at all... 


I just hope he doesn't release his pokemon when this is all said and done....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Oct 13, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> The only thing I was annoyed about with the recent episode was that Lucario could push nagandel as far as it did. Nagandel should have recked him. I'm tired of Lucario getting dick ridden so much throughout the series. They literally could have picked any other poke to be kukui's 4th and it had to be him.   It also makes nagandel look less impressive as a result since it is a legendary pokemon.
> 
> I would have rather kukui had a legendary pokemon like raikou or uxie so nagandel's victory looks much better in return. If not for that this episode would have easily gotten a 10 out of 10 from me.



Lucario is a shillmon thats why. Also to get people hyped about sinnoh remakes which is sad cause it's gonna be half baked anyways.


----------



## Aduro (Oct 13, 2019)

Hussain said:


> 3- first Dark-type pokemon


He had Krookodile in Unova. Ash's best battles from that region came from Krook, not that that's saying much.

I would actually really like a sinnoh remake. There's a lot more to be told with the distortion world, and there was a lot of big worldbuilding in Gen IV. Plus it was one of the more challenging ones to play with some huge caves and decent level NPCs. It was arguably the last game that didn't constantly shove type-advantage pokemon into your face just before every gym leader.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2019)

which battle do you think is the greater
Ash Vs Alain
Ash Vs kukui..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 20, 2019)

He surpassed Alola 

This last portion really nailed it across the board. I feel like they conveyed what was going on meant as well too and in doing so it helped elevate the entire Alola Saga a bit as a whole.

I'm glad that we finally got some high end animation in as well. After a very lackluster league they did a good job in kicking everything up a dozen notches.



Hussain said:


> which battle do you think is the greater
> Ash Vs Alain
> Ash Vs kukui..


Alain still. That hype ride was intense all the way through, but the extra episode for this battle and including Tapu Koko added some extra hype to this battle.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2019)

I give it to ash vs alain to be better over all.

This last fight and torracat vs incineroar tho.

Also the damage to the field looks low compared to the over the top power demonstrated. It even stayed wothin the lines of the field not even reaching the seats. 

Just inconsistence or Pika and Tapu have DAT control?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 20, 2019)

Kamehameha for the win! 

Teared up to see him win that one infront of his mom too. She should come to all his pokemon leagues from now on.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 20, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> I give it to ash vs alain to be better over all.
> 
> This last fight and torracat vs incineroar tho.
> 
> ...


I think it's just the writers wanting to show that audience members were never at risk.

Something I appreciated is that knocked out Pokemon in this episode didn't just get up immediately after too. Lele's dust had to revive some of them and Naganadel not being able to do anything but acknowledge Ash's appreciation.

Something I've noticed for this entire tournament and perhaps the region as a whole is that Sludge Bomb really never looked all that good. It's pretty much always beaten and looks weak for one of the strongest Poison moves.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 20, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Kamehameha for the win!
> 
> Teared up to see him win that one infront of his mom too. She should come to all his pokemon leagues from now on.


It's too bad she and Oak decide to leave immedietely afterward. Probably to make copies of Mime's footage and sell them to fund another beach vacation


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2019)

I think Prof Burnet was happier for Ash than her, they even left asap.

Her thirst for some Oak after days resisting must be real.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2019)

Also dat soundtrack that I only remember appearing in movie, when the titan started to come out


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 20, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Also dat soundtrack that I only remember appearing in movie, when the titan started to come out


They sometimes take movie OSTs and use theme here and there. I remember as XY went on they eventually used that movie Hawlucha track


----------



## jesusus (Oct 20, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Can't believe this battle will take another episode...
> So, it seems like this whole battle is 3 episodes and half?
> 
> The season has been legendary for Ash.
> ...



No Ash had Scraggy, Krookodile and Greninja before.

Ash being a league is impressive too, but keep in mind it's a new League in a tourist region with no admission requirements like gym badges. Ash fought no champion level trainers either. E4 level at best.

Melmetal is also Let's Go trash. Ash's alola team is a shill team.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 20, 2019)

Feels like whatever dissatisfaction I felt with the league sublimated into thin air with this episode. I can't get over how much I loved it. Maybe it's because it feels like the_ true_ league victory to me. You did good Ash, and you did good Pikachu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Oct 20, 2019)

So ash beat kuikui too. I'm guessing the electric terrain gave Pikachu's z move enough of a boost to come out on top. Yep this series probably had the best ending so far even if I still thought kanto and kalos overall were better. I'm gonna be annoyed as hell tho when he goes to galar and this same Pikachu that just beat a tapu koko loses to a level 5 galar starter tho.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 20, 2019)

I wonder if Ash can challenge other regions E4 now.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 20, 2019)

So they're not scrapping Ash after all? Damn, and I thought the anime would finally be worth watching...


----------



## jesusus (Oct 20, 2019)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> So they're not scrapping Ash after all? Damn, and I thought the anime would finally be worth watching...


Nah no matter what MC is in it, the anime will always be first and foremost a commercial for the (crap) games. so the writing is always gonna be subpar


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2019)

A tiny teaser that the new movie is coming as per usual. Thankfully it's back to 2D animation.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 24, 2019)

Ash vs Kukui is being overrated so badly. It wasn't as great as people make it look. It was cool, sure but barely makes it to top 5 best Pokemon battle in the anime imo.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 24, 2019)

Its only hyped cuz Ash won a backwater League where fresh out of school kids with 2 pokemon can enter


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 24, 2019)

That's the only kind of league he has any chance of winning


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 24, 2019)

His team sucked until he got 2 evolutions and a fully evolved Pokemon as a last minute thing and even less than 10 episodes before the Alola league final.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 24, 2019)

The pacing is clearly trash at that point of the series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2019)

the father-son trainer-pokemon Z-Kamehameha and that little dreamscape scene where they talk briefly before letting it loose on a legendary was based af  good that it was with Pikachu and not a regional ace


best series battle is still Ash vs Paul 2 with the Blaze Infernape finish


SM ending will have some feels:



New Lillie-Gladion-Lusamine outfits:




also XY vs SM faggotry on /vp/ has gotten intense


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2019)

apparently first screenshots of the new series, not sure of legit :


*Spoiler*: __ 












first new series trailer will be on Nov 10-th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 27, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> apparently first screenshots of the new series, not sure of legit :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


They messed up Pichu's eye in that one shot.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2019)

what if thats Ashes Pikachu as a Pichu flashback


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2019)

comfy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Oct 27, 2019)

Gen 8 anime looks interesting. Even though it'll be a walking talking commercial for the substandard games at least we'll see old regions again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what if thats Ashes Pikachu as a Pichu flashback


!!!!!!!!!!!!



> November 17th: PM2019 episode 1: Pikachu is Born!
> In a forest somewhere in Kanto, there once was a lonely Pichu. This Pichu, who was still very young, had a certain encounter and farewell. This all took place shortly before Satoshi and his partner Pikachu started their journey. This is the story of how everything began.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2019)

that actualy looks great IMO


although Im actually wondering if theres a legit chance its a full reboot or not


----------



## Karma (Nov 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> although Im actually wondering if theres a legit chance its a full reboot or not


It still has Ash


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that actualy looks great IMO
> 
> 
> although Im actually wondering if theres a legit chance its a full reboot or not


I was thinking the exact same thing, and yeah it looks quite good

Maybe they were testing the waters with movie 20 for this? It could be flashbacks though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 1, 2019)

Here's the new key visual



I love how colorful it is and the layout is great too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2019)

the visual is nice

the mons highlighted are a little too coincidentally like the main characters main mons of the past gens, so hoping its actually referencing them and it means no reboot




Karma said:


> It still has Ash


movie 20 had Ash and it was a reboot (a weird reboot, but a reboot)

this could be the same thing (like Misubi said - they tested the water with M20), but its honestly unclear from the trailer


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the visual is nice
> 
> the mons highlighted are a little too coincidentally like the main characters main mons of the past gens, so hoping its actually referencing them and it means no reboot
> 
> ...


Some of the earlier trailer footage might hint that it's a direct continuation as well as the ending they seem to be going for with SM. There's quite a bit of new footage that resembles episode 1, but there's stuff to suggest otherwise like Ash being there with Go when he gets a new Pokemon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2019)

hmm since Team Rocket is exactly the same here as in SM

that would suggest no reboot ?


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 1, 2019)

That actually looked really good. Haven't watched the anime in ages but feel tempted to watch this. 

There are rumours that this is going to be a reboot though? Doubt it but you never know.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2019)

I think it isnt a reboot, there would be no point to Ash reflecting Olivias words if they just cut it there.

The only thing rebooting is Pikatrash strength who once again is getting his face kicked by that fire rabbit in the trailer this time around.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 1, 2019)

What's even the point of rebooting if Ash is still the main character?

He is just a bland self-insert with zero character development. In terms of battle strength he always starts basically from zero. He never achieves actual progress because the anime has to continue perpetually as an advertisement for merch. 

Except for cameos of his previous companions, it doesn't make much difference imo.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2019)

well i want those cameos tbh

but otherwise yeah



anyway theres a Lugia in that trailer !~!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 1, 2019)

Garcher said:


> What's even the point of rebooting if Ash is still the main character?
> 
> He is just a bland self-insert with zero character development. In terms of battle strength he always starts basically from zero. He never achieves actual progress because the anime has to continue perpetually as an advertisement for merch.
> 
> Except for cameos of his previous companions, it doesn't make much difference imo.


Ash has always had a personality, but he's been flanderized and developed a bit over the years which left him with less personal quirks. SM made him a bit dumber and silly for the first time in a while not that he stopped being those things completely.



luffy no haki said:


> I think it isnt a reboot, there would be no point to Ash reflecting Olivias words if they just cut it there.
> 
> The only thing rebooting is Pikatrash strength who once again is getting his face kicked by that fire rabbit in the trailer this time around.


Getting hit by an attack doesn't necessarily mean a loss. Anyway, XY similarly starts with Pikachu getting an interrupted match against Bunnelby which it was tying.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2019)

this article


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 1, 2019)

Just wish they would do something about those whiskers he has on his face. Sure here it looks better than in SM but still could do without them.

And yeah, it is just one brief scene. It doesn't mean that Pikachu is losing to Scorbunny. Not that I would put it past them of course.


----------



## Vino (Nov 1, 2019)

did my boi ash actually win a league? i thought hes bound to get L's forever


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 1, 2019)

Aeternus said:


> Just wish they would do something about those whiskers he has on his face. Sure here it looks better than in SM but still could do without them.
> 
> And yeah, it is just one brief scene. It doesn't mean that Pikachu is losing to Scorbunny. Not that I would put it past them of course.


Yeah, they went from and affectation of the 90s to some weird as hell mustache thing in SM. It doesn't look good at all where it's positioned.



Vino said:


> did my boi ash actually win a league? i thought hes bound to get L's forever


Yeah he won, though it was kind of a Jr. League to a degree, but then he went and beat Kukui and Tapu Koko too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Ash has always had a personality, but he's been flanderized and developed a bit over the years which left him with less personal quirks. SM made him a bit dumber and silly for the first time in a while not that he stopped being those things completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting hit by an attack doesn't necessarily mean a loss. Anyway, XY similarly starts with Pikachu getting an interrupted match against Bunnelby which it was tying.


Im not saying he lost, im saying that a Pikachu capable of going to to toe with minor legendaries is getting his face kicked by a recently acquired most likely lv5 pokemon...and looking like shit just like in BW


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 1, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Im not saying he lost, im saying that a Pikachu capable of going to to toe with minor legendaries is getting his face kicked by a recently acquired most likely lv5 pokemon...and looking like shit just like in BW


Pokemon always get hit with attacks. If they dodged everything there would be basically no battle.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Pokemon always get hit with attacks. If they dodged everything there would be basically no battle.



Thats precisely the point at this point Pikachu should be able to one shot all these lv5 first ep.mons and yet he goes straight to get a kick to its face which guess what, will actually count just like snivy was kicking his sorry ass in BW. A quick attack should suffice let alone an electric attack. 

I find real stupid how he still get TOUCHED by low level novice mons.Theres really no excuse tbh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 1, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Thats precisely the point at this point Pikachu should be able to one shot all these lv5 first ep.mons and yet he goes straight to get a kick to its face which guess what, will actually count just like snivy was kicking his sorry ass in BW. A quick attack should suffice let alone an electric attack.
> 
> I find real stupid how he still get TOUCHED by low level novice mons.Theres really no excuse tbh.


The anime was never the same as the games.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The anime was never the same as the games.



Nothing to do with games, we have seen pokemon being superior with both their natural and trained bodies, physical enhancements through training do affect the battles even in the anime as part of their strength evolution. Pikachu was almost blitzing Tapukoko something that he didnt manage to do in their prior fights.

And here I am supposed to agree with some random weakling taking him on.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2019)

Dat weird feeling when you see how Mallow is being left behind by everyone if just for vacation  even Shaymin left her

Dat very last scene with pregnant prof Burnett and Kukui + all pokes  around her.

But damn he really left all his pokes there, the guy literally turned this into a spin off, nothing left to remember Alola.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 3, 2019)

I wonder what's with everyone's "What happens in Alola stays in Alola" with their Pokemon. I get that everyone's friends and stuff, but Team Rocket's Pokemon never seemed against leaving nor Ash's.

That being said it was a beautiful send off and a brilliant cap on the Sun and Moon series with a lot of wonderful little details all throughout.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2019)

Why the fuck did everyone abandoned their pokemon?  
sounds seriously dumb to me, and here I was saying how dumb it is that they made Ash lose 

but they went ahead and took out all of his damn pokemon!


----------



## Vino (Nov 3, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Why the fuck did everyone abandoned their pokemon?
> sounds seriously dumb to me, and here I was saying how dumb it is that they made Ash lose
> 
> but they went ahead and took out all of his damn pokemon!


dont they do it at every reset? cant have ash be a pimp


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2019)

Vino said:


> dont they do it at every reset? cant have ash be a pimp


but his pokemon stays on Oak's lab. they are still his... 
where I get the impression that his pokemon are "released" now... 
altho serebii says otherwise...


----------



## Vino (Nov 3, 2019)

i havent watched pokemon since johto so i dunno lol


----------



## Kyu (Nov 3, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Why the fuck did everyone abandoned their pokemon?
> sounds seriously dumb to me, and here I was saying how dumb it is that they made Ash lose
> 
> but they went ahead and took out all of his damn pokemon!



After they had this fucker leave Greninja in Kalos, this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 3, 2019)

Hussain said:


> but his pokemon stays on Oak's lab. they are still his...
> where I get the impression that his pokemon are "released" now...
> altho serebii says otherwise...


They're not released at least, but uh...yeah.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2019)

You fuckers talking about the already well known misdeeds of that despicable anti common sense terrorist instead of poor lonely Mallow


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 3, 2019)

The last episodes of a season where everyone says their goodbyes always makes me feel, but this one was especially up there. Don't even know why. All in all, SM was good, and I never thought I'd end up liking it as much as I did. Good season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Nov 4, 2019)

I liked this final episode to the alola saga. A good end to a good/decent saga overall imo. I would say this anime saga is my 3rd favorite behind only kanto and kalos. It didn't make sense tho for ash to leave his pokes in alola imo. He should of took them to Oak's lab like he usually does.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2019)

001 - Pikachu is Born! [November 17th]
002 - On Lugia They Go, Satoshi and Go! [November 17th]

Those are the first two episode titles. It seems we're getting a double episode premiere.


----------



## Sandman (Nov 4, 2019)

Alola (Sun and Moon) they finished really quick though its likely they didn't wanna repeat what happened last time when sun and moon was released as games the episodes was still airing the gen prior


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2019)

how was this allowed ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how was this allowed ?


Same reason this shot was in the last episode


*Spoiler*: __ 









and the same reason there was what looked like a cameltoe in the first OP 

That being said this sort of Mao "fan service" shows up less and less as the show goes on.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2019)

if Lugia will feature prominently in the PM 2019 anime (they are riding it on the poster + its in ep2 + there was some rumor that they will be riding it all the time to region-hop) - I wonder if thats an early shilling for *Lets Go Johto* games




I cant imagine why else gen 2 would get anything besides that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 7, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You're not going to get any of those things, especially not via streaming. At best there might be some less popular edit to put the english Pokemon names in, but I sort of doubt it.
> 
> PMsubs did a good chunk of the anime and they're the best Pokemon subbers there are and Somestuff has also done everything else. Both subs use Japanese Pokemon names and English attacks names (though Somestuff seems to be looking to change things up when they start doing the new anime with more literal attack translations like Hakaikousen to Destroyer Beam instead of Hyper Beam). There's a batch with subtitles out there and streaming sites will probably also use those versions, though there's a BD release for a chunk of the series as well.
> 
> PMsubs likewise did everything XY-related including movies, specials, and so on and there's probably a batch for that too, but they also host their own work. Those subs will be what you get streaming too.


 ok
maybe i just alternate between dub and sub then


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ok
> maybe i just alternate between dub and sub then


Enjoy the new dub then


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the scene she animated was Lillie's farewell scene on the boat.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2019)

are we *sure* this is a male ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 9, 2019)

It just goes to show what goes into planning a show that lasts a couple of years and it's interesting that the original characters who weren't Gou were so extensively tried out for.

It's a shame that they're going to have to cut back on mult-parters just because of the time slot. If I was behind the creative process I'd rather focus on creating the best product I can rather than the best one that can be done under mildly different circumstances.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 10, 2019)

There's episode titles up to ep 9 and descriptions for up to ep 4


*Spoiler*: __ 




PM2019 1 - Pikachu is Born! (Nov 17)
>This must-see first episode not only depicts Satoshi, Go and Pichu, who hadn't become a Pikachu yet at the time, as children, but also shows us the scene from the first episode of the first "Pocket Monsters" anime series where the now 10 year old Satoshi meets Pikachu from Pikachu's point of view.

PM2019 2 - On Lugia They Go, Satoshi and Go! (Nov 17)
>Satoshi and Pikachu head to the Sakuragi Laboratories, which have just opened in Kuchiba City, Kanto, together with Professor Okido. At the lab, they hear about a legendary Pokémon appearing at Kuchiba City's port, so they run there to have a battle. Meanwhile, a local boy named Go is certain he knows what this legendary Pokémon is, and heads to the port as well

PM2019 3 - Fushigisou is Quite Mysterious, Don't You Think Sou? (Dec 1)
>Satoshi and Go have become research fellows at the Sakuragi Laboratories in Kuchiba City, Kanto. Their first job is to investigate a mysterious march of Fushigisou in the city. They immediately go to the city, where they see that the Fushigisou are all headed towards a certain location. Satoshi and Go are about to discover the secret of Fushigidane, Fushigisou and Fushigibana

PM2019 4 - Let's Go to the Galar Region! An Encounter with Hibanny!! (Dec 8)
>Satoshi and Go have heard there's a phenomenon in the Galar region that causes Pokémon to grow to gigantic sizes. The two of them immediately head there in order to investigate this phenomenon. When they arrive in Shoot City, Galar, they get thoroughly engrossed in the beautiful cityscape and the local specialty scones, but then they encounter a group of Pokémon they've never seen before that are playing pranks around the city

PM2019 5 - Kabigon Grows Gigantic?! The Mystery of Daimax!! (Dec 15)

PM2019 6 - I'm Gonna Get a Ton of Pokémon! The Road to Mew!! (Dec 22)

PM2019 8 - Don't Give In, Pochama! An Ice Floe Race in the Sinnoh Region!! (Jan 12)

PM2019 9 - The Pledge We Made That Day! The Houou Legend of the Jouto Region!! (Jan 19)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 10, 2019)

I wonder why ep7 is missing .. is it possible it spoils Dawn & Brock return ? 

also:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 10, 2019)

literally Po GO in the anime now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 10, 2019)

> new series starts in 1 week and I've only just finally finished watching BW  have 2 full gens to catch up on

btw Twitch will be showing Kanto eps again this week as a promo to SWSH release @Kuzehiko


----------



## Karma (Nov 10, 2019)

The last 2 gens have been the best since Jhoto so u should breeze through them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2019)

Im  more surprised you actually watched BW. That atrocity still appears in my nightmares and i didnt even watch it complete.


----------



## Karma (Nov 10, 2019)

Yeah the BW anime is wut made me quit watching.


----------



## jesusus (Nov 10, 2019)

When your game is so bad you change up your anime to focus on other regions  Pokemon needs to be given to a company who actually cares.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 11, 2019)

Karma said:


> The last 2 gens have been the best since Jhoto so u should breeze through them.


Johto was pretty weak. It had its upsides, but it set the trend for the series after it for quite some time and unfortunately feels the weaknesses of those downsides even more. I wouldn't call it better than AG or DP on its own.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2019)

I still remember when watching AG or DP back in the day I thought Ash was like 13-14 yo. Sweet shattered menories


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 11, 2019)

I don't care so much about the lack of aging so much as a lack of a continued arc as a character. Ash did have an arc, particularly back in the original series, where he goes from a lazy, lucky braggart with an inferiority complex who got by on faith in his Pokemon and his genuine love for them and slowly but gradually he grows as a person/trainer and becomes all the better for it.

That being said, it's rather hard to keep having a character arc like that over such a long period and in all sorts of places so it's important to keep conflicts fresh which Pokemon had trouble doing, though the addition of May and contests allowed a strong side focus to avoid keeping things stale and then in DP there was a legitimate conflict between Ash and Paul which had a spark to it that they never allowed the Ash/Gary rivalry to have.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2019)

i missed the twitch chat during pokemon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2019)

for how mediocre BW as a whole was i have to say BW specials (Cilan-Brock and Iris-Clair) were probably better than the DP ones


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Nov 13, 2019)

The state of the franchise is so bad that we're getting a GO/Gen 8 hybrid anime. Ash casually fighting Lugia along with fodder trainers as if it's a route 1 Pidgey


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 13, 2019)

People can't make up their mind. Do they want to see Ash fight tough Pokemon after becoming champion or not?


----------



## jesusus (Nov 13, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> People can't make up their mind. Do they want to see Ash fight tough Pokemon after becoming champion or not?


Ash only won a League-lite and fought off Tapu Koko with a snowflake Z move.

I never said i want him jobbing but to find a prestigious pokemon like Lugia like its nothing and fight him along with fodder trainers is embarrassing. 

They only do this because of Lugia raid battles in GO.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2019)

I mean this_* is*_ Pikachu aka Haxachu aka Plotachu + we dont see if that attack actually does much harm to Lugia or not
plus it many pokes vs Lugia at once

anyway I think *Peak*achu (without Z move) should be capable of going toe to toe with "lesser" legends like Regis and ~Latias I guess, as he has already done in the past when not nerfed and going all out

but he shouldnt be at "box legend level" (Lugia level) .. especially if this Lugia is anywhere near as strong as M2 Lugia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2019)

Its better than Pikachu tying or losing against   lvl 5 mons tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2019)

where can I read this ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2019)

Fist time i see that.

The only other DP manga i knew of is one where Diamond is apparently some savage kid who used to live in the wild. Pokespe aside of course.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2019)

yeah I only knew of the PokeSpe and the one with the Mitsumi girl (Dawn with green hair)

didnt know this existed


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 14, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Fist time i see that.
> 
> The only other DP manga i knew of is one where Diamond is apparently some savage kid who used to live in the wild. Pokespe aside of course.


So he's basically Sapphire?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2019)

PM manga


----------



## jesusus (Nov 14, 2019)

There's always been manga adaptations of some episodes


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2019)

And manga for the movies too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2019)

```
https://strawhatcrt.tumblr.com/post/189074163476/pocket-monster-manga-chapter-1-manga-by-machito/amp
```


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2019)

first chapter out on mangadex


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2019)

fun chapter

Gou seems nearly an Ash clone though, only a bit more tech savvy maybe


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2019)

Wonder if it will be pure adventure with no gym battles and stuff. Seems like a possibility.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2019)

so, Pikachu origin tomorrow

after 22 years ..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so, Pikachu origin tomorrow
> 
> after 22 years ..


I honestly don't like the idea of it ever being a Pichu. It feels like it messes with Kanto lore or something.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2019)

Pikachu was magically conceived by the force Arceus himself as a pikachu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 17, 2019)

So Ash finally became the champion, Pikachu is getting an origin. I wonder what else they are going to do next? Maybe something with Ash's dad?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 17, 2019)

Pretty meh looking OP. It's like the colored background looking bits from the XY OPs, but those are the entire OP and look worse than those bits.

It doesn't tell us anything we don't know too.

The song isn't catchy enough either. I haven't seen BW still, but of the JP first OPs for all of the series to date not including that one, it's definitely the weakest.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 17, 2019)

Yeah, it's the worst song, though I doubt anything would look less jarring than the BW one.


----------



## Vino (Nov 17, 2019)

we live in a timeline where we want more dark souls but instead we get pokemon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2019)

Kinda boring, couldnt bring myself to give a damn about pichu.

Also seeing how shit goes, Ash went on the next trip with prof Oak after the one where Go was and theres where he would have met Serena?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 17, 2019)

Pretty boring episode, though it was nice to see a few attacks we don't see often like Sludge Wave and Earth Power. It looks like they've significantly changed how Fire Blast looks now too.

The whole Pichu story was whatever, but it evolving at least the way it did was good and sort of makes you think about why Pikachu and other Pokemon that evolve from Happiness can be found in the wild.

 Between Mew in this episode and Lugia in the next I can't help but wonder if legendary Pokemon getting too common. Back in the original series it was noted that Far'fetched were endangered but here they're not treated as something significant either. I feel like rarity was really only done back in the original anime.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2019)

finally watched 
liked it tbh, but then again I generally like all "filler", laid back, slice of life, pokemon doing pokemon things episodes, often over plot ones, as long as they're fun

troll Mew is best Mew !

Koharu looks like a responsible level-headed girl

Gou seems almost as hyperenergetic as Ash, Im not sure I can survive 2 of them at once for 3 years


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2019)

favorite version ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 18, 2019)

2002 or 2006 design wise at least


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2019)

yeah same for me for design .. AG or DP


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> favorite version ?


I'd say the ones I like most are OS, movie 21 (it doesn't look it there, but in the movie he looks older and it's kind of interesting. the movie in general is very refreshing), and XY.

AG and DP both look solid too, but I think XY looks a bit better and OS is more iconic for a few reasons such as the open jacket for holding Ash's badges pinned inside.

BW looks a bit weaker. Movie 20 looks a bit too sterile. SM grew on me, but it's too goofy and just like with SM the new series has similar issues but also weird eyes


----------



## jesusus (Nov 18, 2019)

OS. I remember leaving my jacket unzipped and turning my cap around because Ash looked so cool.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 20, 2019)

Go crossdresses


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2019)

She finally got rid of Mr. mime and left with Oak ,huh?

Get ready  for gen 9  ep. 01 "What Satoshi's got a little brother?!"


----------



## jesusus (Nov 24, 2019)

Alright episode. Enjoyed the Lugia part, glad to see they didnt make Lugia job to fodder trainers and Pikachu


----------



## Alita (Nov 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> favorite version ?



XY for me. Kanto and Hoenn looks are a close second tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Nov 24, 2019)

And as for the new anime, I like it so far. I'm surprised they waited till just now to finally explain Pikachu's origins. The lugia episode was good too tho I feel Pikachu should have put up a better fight against it considering it just recently beat a Tapu koko but I guess the Pikachu nerf has already kicked in even tho he hasn't gone to the new region yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Nov 24, 2019)

I would like to see Ash's old pokemon in this series


----------



## jesusus (Nov 24, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah, it's the worst song, though I doubt anything would look less jarring than the BW one.


You forgot OK, Johto is not a new series but it is a new region.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 24, 2019)

jesusus said:


> You forgot OK, Johto is not a new series but it is a new region.


I was talking about entire series only. OK describes itself well though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2019)

just watched it - quite good

like the art, animation, Pikachus many expressions, Ash seems goofy & fun which Im overall ok with, even if he seems more of a kid here than in ~AG-DP (Im not really invested in his character either way) .. I'm assuming this Ash is similar to SM Ash personality-wise
Lugia once again proving its the best legendary  that storm it brought along looked awesome
Koharu combines cute, serious & deadpan funny, maybe with a tsundere hint .. like her archetype already

not yet 100% sold on Go, we'll see
I definitely want to see the old companions later on, that alone would give a huge boost to the series

should be a fun ride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 25, 2019)

Lugia spoke 

Go really does have girly eyes.

Is Go homeless or something? Ash not having to commute is one thing, but didn't he live nearby?

Wait and Delia told Mr. Mime to stay with Ash? I  guess she REALLY wants that alone time with Oak. I mean he even went out and got a sports car to impress her with 

In essence Ash's new job is basically what he had already been doing. :shrug


----------



## jesusus (Nov 25, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


>


where is kanto and johto badges


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Wait and Delia told Mr. Mime to stay with Ash? I  guess she REALLY wants that alone time with Oak. I mean he even went out and got a sports car to impress her with


Without  Mime in the way, there are no more excuses Oak can just go and spend days at their home as nonchalantly as ever.


----------



## jesusus (Nov 25, 2019)

Mr Mime is Ash's babysitter now? Why does Ash need a babysitter he's been to seven regions on his own, and he has a lot of companions then and now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2019)

jesusus said:


> where is kanto and johto badges


Inside his original OS vest


----------



## jesusus (Nov 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Inside his original OS vest


Should be on display, there's no way he kept both sets in his jacket.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2019)

Lugia was trolling this episode:

- appear before trainers, making them wet their pants
- own all their pokemon instantly, look smug
- no sell Pikachus electric attack while being flying type and blow him back
- nearly drown 2 joyriders and a rat
- dump them miles away from the city and peace out


----------



## jesusus (Nov 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Lugia was trolling this episode:
> 
> - appear before trainers, making them wet their pants
> - own all their pokemon instantly, look smug
> ...


 Lugia clowning those GO self inserts


----------



## jesusus (Nov 25, 2019)

Splitting the ocean apart like Moses


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2019)

this is the first time I ever heard Lillies dub voice
 

this would be the first dub voice I genuinely despise


hope this is a one off thing and there arent others that are as high-pitched and squeaky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this is the first time I ever heard Lillies dub voice
> 
> 
> this would be the first dub voice I genuinely despise
> ...


That's terrible


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2019)

When TR is so trash they cant win even with a Gyarados and a Tyranitar

Tho tbf they were trashing Pikachu at first.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2019)

Team Rocket 

I loved all of what they did and they totally shat all over gayboi Go in terms of how entertaining they are.

That vending machine that uses Meowth's charm was gold and the fact that it gives them new and different Pokemon is a really smart idea. The new motto animation was amazing and even had them dancing and ending on an R pose.

We've sort of seen this Ivysaur plotline before, but at least it was done alright with the flowers and such blooming.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2019)

Go blushes around Ash even more than Serena


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Go blushes around Ash even more than Serena


hetero ships BTFO'd


----------



## Yamato (Dec 2, 2019)

Decided to watch this new series. 
heh Pichu eating that Oran berry.
Mew toying with Nidoking.
Interesting story behind Pikachu. I wonder when Oak caught it too.

haha Ash got used to Pikachu's shocks he isn't affected and doesn't wake up.
Ash molesting the corgi.
hehehe Psyduck appears.
LUGIA~~
So jelly I wanna ride Lugia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2019)

The Flight of the Lugia was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 2, 2019)

Heard a hoenn episode involves the battle frontier and ash possibly challenging it? Could mean he will see Serena again or use his old pokemon to fight since he just has Pika rn. 

Or no old appearance will happen and Ash will do a 1v1 w/ Pikachu like usual


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2019)

nah, no Serena, she has nothing to do with BF
and she may not even be in Hoenn anymore anyway

honestly this series might go without even showing the old companions at all, especially since they went with anime OC cast this time (Go, Koharu, Sakuragi)
and even if it does - it might take a year+ before they show anyone


----------



## jesusus (Dec 2, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nah, no Serena, she has nothing to do with BF
> and she may not even be in Hoenn anymore anyway
> 
> honestly this series might go without even showing the old companions at all, especially since they went with anime OC cast this time (Go, Koharu, Sakuragi)
> and even if it does - it might take a year+ before they show anyone


Well at least I hope he calls back hoenn gang or anybody to fight. We can have that at least...  dont be a pika or gen 8 mon solo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2019)

i want to see May May again 

but I heard her VA has problems so its hard to get her a cameo even if they want to
and japanese are pretty anal about not replacing VAs mostly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 2, 2019)

I also like how the anime brings up.the battle frontier again even after Gamefreak lazily ignored it in the ORAS games


----------



## jesusus (Dec 2, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i want to see May May again
> 
> but I heard her VA has problems so its hard to get her a cameo even if they want to
> and japanese are pretty anal about not replacing VAs mostly


Where did May go after sinnoh cameo?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Where did May go after sinnoh cameo?


back to Johto, to Drew & Co

but that was in DP, 3+ gens passed since then, can be anywhere now


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i want to see May May again
> 
> but I heard her VA has problems so its hard to get her a cameo even if they want to
> and japanese are pretty anal about not replacing VAs mostly


No they aren't, at least not to a stupid degree where they wont' show the character or animate a show if they have the plans if there's cause such as hiatus or death (obviously).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2019)

Ash will end having more chemistry and sexual tension with Go than with any previous pokegirl 

the fujioshis will be all over this show


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Dec 2, 2019)

Go should be a girl I thoughtt he was one when i first ssaw him


----------



## jesusus (Dec 2, 2019)

New episode was boring.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2019)

Dunno why anyone's even watching this shit.


----------



## jesusus (Dec 2, 2019)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Dunno why anyone's even watching this shit.


I just wanna see ashs old pokemon and companions


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2019)

It should've ended with Ass going to the Champion League and/or facing off against the Elite Four imo. He's gotten way too old (not physically old though, since he'll never age)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 2, 2019)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> It should've ended with Ass going to the Champion League and/or facing off against the Elite Four imo. He's gotten way too old (not physically old though, since he'll never age)


Yeah i feel old looking at the anime but hey I like to drop by and see whats going on even though its predictable. Im not paying to watch this crap anyways


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2019)

Lack-Two
Whi-Two


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2019)

Yeah, they have weird names. You just now found that out? lol


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2019)

Platina is cute!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Platina


 ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Nice fake.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Nice fake.


sshhh


----------



## Vino (Dec 3, 2019)

i heard theres a fujobait in the latest season.


----------



## Vino (Dec 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


why does ash still look like a toddler?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2019)

Vino said:


> why does ash still look like a toddler?


he is a Time Lord


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2019)

good reaction image


----------



## jesusus (Dec 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Oh yeah i remember that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2019)

has anime just been going wild and doing whatever the fuck they want ever since SM started ? 


i really need to catch up on this insanity


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2019)

I miss Team Rocket


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2019)

was a fun episode, but then again Im kinda easy to please when it comes to Pokeani 

hope Scorbunny kicking Ash in the butt will remain a recurring gag


----------



## jesusus (Dec 10, 2019)

Heard in the hoenn episode Ash is bringing back an old pokemon in the tournament

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 10, 2019)

Watch it be Charizard


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2019)

Legendary-slayer Sceptile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Legendary-slayer Sceptile


Sadly no. The merch being promoted should hint at Ashs pokemon and all there is Charizard again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Dec 11, 2019)

Yamato said:


>


I would be rich if Jeopardy was pokemon only questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Dec 11, 2019)

Woouh Pokemon became really progressive this years, Ash winning a league, exploring not one but eight regions and now instead of friendzoning girls we will watch him friendzoning boys as well, how nice  maybe at the end of this serie we will have our first LGBTQI Poke Couple except if this Go girl pull a Mulan here....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2019)

Gou is Mewsexual


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2019)

Pokémon fans who have been exploring the Galar region will soon be able to experience it in a vibrant new way with the release of _Pokémon: Twilight Wings_, a seven-episode limited animated series.


_Pokémon: Twilight Wings_, which is separate from _Pokémon the Series_, is set in the Galar region, where Pokémon battles have developed into a cultural sensation. Over the span of seven episodes, _Pokémon: Twilight Wings_ will show in detail the dreams of Galar's residents, the realities they face, the challenges they must overcome, and the conflicts they must resolve. In addition to these new stories, fans can expect to see a variety of Pokémon originally discovered in the Galar region appearing throughout the capsule series.

Each episode will be approximately five minutes in length. Animation will be provided by Studio Colorido, which is known for its warm and welcoming visual designs and dynamic photographic techniques, as seen in the anime film _Penguin Highway_. The world of Pokémon is evolving as Trainers explore Galar, and this new era will be brought to life in the form of an anime series created by one of the leading animation studios in Japan.

The first episode of _Pokémon: Twilight Wings_ is expected to premiere on January 15, 2020, on the official Pokémon YouTube channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2019)

woah


----------



## Aduro (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks nice. Galar needed a lot more worldbuilding. I'm curious if they'll focus on expanding on the characters from the game, or come up with original ones in the existing region.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 13, 2019)

Sounds interesting enough.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2019)

TFW you pass over the based Kanto starter trio in favor of a retarded bunny.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2019)

liked the episode tbh, the bun was way more fun that I expected him to be


----------



## jesusus (Dec 15, 2019)

When you have to make a limited animated series to advertise and expanded on your crap games


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2019)

You furries are a bunch of fucking weirdos.

Anyway it was another boring episode and I don't really get why they'd travel to a different region only to pop right back. I get that that's kind of what this season was, but there should be considerable distances involved, you'd think they'd stay and see some more new Pokemon or something. This new anime really needs to win itself over to me still, much like SM had to do.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2019)

Tbh SM kinda hit it off better than this one


----------



## jesusus (Dec 16, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You furries are a bunch of fucking weirdos.
> 
> Anyway it was another boring episode and I don't really get why they'd travel to a different region only to pop right back. I get that that's kind of what this season was, but there should be considerable distances involved, you'd think they'd stay and see some more new Pokemon or something. This new anime really needs to win itself over to me still, much like SM had to do.


 Im not even a furry


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Im not even a furry


You might want to get yourself checked out.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Tbh SM kinda hit it off better than this one


I don't know about that, though it did establish its main cast better. It might've overall, but this did have the whole thing with Lugia + what we got of Team Rocket so far.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You furries are a bunch of fucking weirdos.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 17, 2019)

Ash is truly a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2019)

ANN’s attempt at a top 5 Pokemon anime list


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2019)

out of the first 5 gens that Ive seen so far - DP is easily the best by a good margin


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 20, 2019)

The official website for : Twilight Wings (Hakumei no Tsubasa) ⁠— 's net anime short  for the Pokémon Sword and Pokémon Shield  Switch role-playing  ⁠— revealed the anime's cast on Friday. The cast includes , , , , , , , , , , and . The website lists all the cast members without credited roles.

The series will consist of seven five-minute episodes. The first episode will debut on  on January 15, with a new episode debuting every month thereafter.

The Pokémon Company International  the shorts:



Galar is a region where Pokémon battles have developed into a cultural sensation. Over the span of seven episodes, “Pokémon: Twilight Wings” will show in detail the dreams of Galar's residents, the realities they face, the challenges they must overcome and the conflicts they must resolve. In addition to these new stories, fans can expect to see a variety of Pokémon originally discovered in the Galar region appearing in the capsule series.
The anime will be an "ensemble drama" showing the struggles and conflicts of young people living in the Galar region.

 (League of Legends: A New Journey director, episode director,  key animator episode 23) is directing the anime. Sawa Kinoshita is penning the scripts, and  (, , ) is supervising the scripts.  is designing the characters.  is the color designer, and  and  are the art directors.  is in charge of the 3DCG.  is the director of photography.  is the sound director.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 22, 2019)

Wow, how long has it been since they actually centered an episode around catching Pokemon? I'd rather it be Ash doing the catching than this total amateur/loser and his retarded bunny. He ended up pulling an Ash and catching Caterpie first. Diglett and Dugtrio are too cool for him. Why are even fully evolved Pokemon being caught with one good toss and no battle?

It's annoying that the annoying female Pokedex voice (it seems to have two now?) even shouts out "Nice" and "Great" like Pokemon Go.

Why isn't Ash catching anything while they're there? When you think about it that way it's kind of like he's just humoring Go with his time, while not doing anything of substance. Go even stole Ash's time with Pinsir being being a completely panicking retard. Go has literally caught more Pokemon in a single episode than Ash has in an entire season. Ash also let him catch Scyther when they were supposedly competing.

This episode made me notice the larger changes to the OST. It's not a bad one...but it lacks the character of Pokemon.

Honestly I just want Go removed entirely.


----------



## jesusus (Dec 22, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Wow, how long has it been since they actually centered an episode around catching Pokemon? I'd rather it be Ash doing the catching than this total amateur/loser and his retarded bunny. He ended up pulling an Ash and catching Caterpie first. Diglett and Dugtrio are too cool for him. Why are even fully evolved Pokemon being caught with one good toss and no battle?
> 
> It's annoying that the annoying female Pokedex voice (it seems to have two now?) even shouts out "Nice" and "Great" like Pokemon Go.
> 
> ...


Ash already has accumulated 7 regions worth of strong pokemon at this point. He should be content


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 22, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Ash already has accumulated 7 regions worth of strong pokemon at this point. He should be content


Are they in his party right now? I wonder why they haven't appeared in the anime then?

He left his Alolan Pokemon behind entirely.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2019)

ep was ok-ish, but i liked the previous ones more

wish the series had more direction/focus .. not necessarily gym badges, but something

when will Koharu join them ? 

also "Pokemon Master" goal continues to be as vague as ever

Go is .. tolerable for now .. I would hate him if he was the sole MC though


----------



## jesusus (Dec 22, 2019)

God if the Pokemon Ash uses next episode is Charizard Im gonna be steamed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2019)

What is going on with this season. It seems so aimless so far


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 22, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Are they in his party right now? I wonder why they haven't appeared in the anime then?
> 
> He left his Alolan Pokemon behind entirely.



Isn't this a reboot ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 22, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Isn't this a reboot ?


No. Where did you get that idea? It's only a reboot in the same sense as any other new Pokemon series is one.


----------



## jesusus (Dec 22, 2019)

Pokemon only does soft reboots


----------



## Alita (Dec 22, 2019)

At least I now have a better understanding of why they didn't call this anime series sword and shield since it's going to occur across all the regions on a seemingly episode by episode basis. Since they are going to Hoenn next episode maybe we will see Serena there since she is supposed to be there for pokemon contests. 

My only issue with the recent episode was that go caught a lot of the pokes too easily imo. The pokedex is also annoying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 22, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> At least I now have a better understanding of why they didn't call this anime series sword and shield since it's going to occur across all the regions on a seemingly episode by episode basis. Since they are going to Hoenn next episode maybe we will see Serena there since she is supposed to be there for pokemon contests.
> 
> My only issue with the recent episode was that go caught a lot of the pokes too easily imo. The pokedex is also annoying.


I doubt Serena will appear. They're showing off the old regions but couldn't care less about continuity.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 22, 2019)

Multiple regions is a good concept, but this bouncing back and forth deal makes things feel way too one off and unimportant. Ash literally has no goal right now.



Alita54 said:


> At least I now have a better understanding of why they didn't call this anime series sword and shield since it's going to occur across all the regions on a seemingly episode by episode basis. Since they are going to Hoenn next episode maybe we will see Serena there since she is supposed to be there for pokemon contests.
> 
> My only issue with the recent episode was that go caught a lot of the pokes too easily imo. The pokedex is also annoying.


Yeah, I really can't stand the female Pokedex voice and there's a male one still which is fine but it's heard a lot less. The female one is loud, annoying, and yet robotic at the same time and it keeps chiming in even when it shouldn't. Every time I hear it I want to tell it to stfu.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 23, 2019)

the catch rate in this episode must have been 99% or something...


----------



## jesusus (Dec 23, 2019)

No plot. Just Go catching pokemon. . It's funny how someone like Misty and Iris want to be type masters but barely catch their own types but Go catches all the bug types in one region in less than a day 

Ash's dream is vague as usual again  Pokemon Master at this point means "extending the anime to milk the franchise until it dies or the earth explodes"

Hope next episode is more interesting.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2019)

i kinda like the vague/unattainable 'Pokemon Master' goal
its essentially a lifelong/neverending journey/adventure with pokemon

the eps problem was really the catching spam
and i wish they tone down the Go/Lets Go elements

and include Koharu more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 23, 2019)

Yeah the Go shilling is annoying. They have to shill Galar too  If only the anime was an actual story instead of a commercial


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 23, 2019)

I mean it's good to have actual catching, but it didn't feel like it meant something and Ash, the lead character feels like he's just around for a very undefined ride.

Bring Team Rocket back already.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2019)

good episode, way better than the previous one
Mimey was 
Koharu actually shown doing _something_ *le gasp* baby steps
I hope Ash continues to get kicked by the bun and scolded by Koharu 

next one looks fun too, except for Piplup being some rando and not Dawns .. oh well, still ~130+ episodes left for old companions to cameo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Dec 29, 2019)

New episode was enjoyable. COTD was likable as well

But I have a feeling this series might not bring back any old characters or pokemon.


----------



## Hero (Dec 29, 2019)

so this new season doesn't seem to be well received


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 29, 2019)

This kid being bitchy about sucking at battles and then discovering how fun they could be by watching ash was a nice development but a part of me feels like they should just let him become some sort of pro catcher or something and let Ash handle the competition fights.

Also the bunny is annoying af, sometimes Ash deserves it but when it does it for no reason it just makes me upset and it also has the gal to mess with Pikachu.  Pika needs to iron tail that thing´s sorry ass hard to make him learn some respect.

We wanted less Ash but not in exchange of something worse.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2019)

i was sure before the series I would hate the bunny, but I honestly just find him funny now  he fits Go
but it helps that I dont mind Ash getting kicked too 

I liked Piplup a lot too 


just dear Arceus dont ever let it evolve into Cinderace


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 30, 2019)

My thoughts while watching:

I like that Go's bug Pokemon got some screen time.

When did Ash get Mr. Mime's pokeball?

Is every region a hop, skip, and jump away?

I hope Pikachu murders the retarded bunny soon.

Ha, Go getting obliterated was great. Hoji is a pretty fun COTW due to him being different that you'd expect based off his design. The joke of him trying to look cool on top of Hariyama, but then not being able to do stuff was amusing.

Go is like a little kid.

Hoji's Hariyama is pretty boss for stomping a Metagross.

The way they animated Mr.Mime's miming to show him dodging moves was neat. Mr. Mime's fighting style is fun and smug. It fucking stomped Hariyama too. Ash showed his stuff even with an unfamiliar Pokemon.

Does anyone feel like that meme face Mr. Mime made might've even been a Detective Pikachu reference? He sure did pussy out against a dark type.

Dat Electroweb bounce into Iron Tail combo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Does anyone feel like that meme face Mr. Mime made might've even been a Detective Pikachu reference?


yes 100%




MusubiKazesaru said:


> He sure did pussy out against a dark type.


being also fairy makes him neutral overall though to Dark, right ?

fairies were a mistake btw


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2019)

^ in the anime when ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yes 100%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, also super effective with fairy moves. I like that the anime gave it a Reflect style tactic. It's a good reference to the ep it premiered in and they made Psychic look cool.

It's still perfectly fine to do a swap out though. Maybe Mr. Mime isn't aware of his typing change


----------



## jesusus (Dec 30, 2019)

Who knew sweeping the floor everyday would make Mr. Mime so strong?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2019)

One Punch Mime


----------



## jesusus (Dec 30, 2019)

Dont understand how the anime picks and chooses which female MC to use though. Would have really liked to see the Unova girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2019)

Hilda


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 1, 2020)

There's a release for movie 22. It probably won't be as good as the original, but it might be novel to watch once.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 1, 2020)

movie 22 

movie 23


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 1, 2020)

Do we have a decent teaser for it yet? Or just that little nothing thing?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Alita (Jan 2, 2020)

I just saw the 1st movie remake. I liked it. It was mostly the same as original tho some of the new models for pokes and people were kind of weird.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 2, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> I just saw the 1st movie remake. I liked it. It was mostly the same as original tho some of the new models for pokes and people were kind of weird.


How would you compare the two and is there anything movie 22 does better?


----------



## Alita (Jan 2, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How would you compare the two and is there anything movie 22 does better?



I probably like the original more mainly cause I'm not a huge fan of the different animation style for the new movie. But I guess it does make the movie feel a bit more realistic than the original. Otherwise the movies are basically the same. I think mewtwo might have had a few more destructive feats at the beginning of this film as opposed to the original as well.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2020)

The scene where Ash fights some fodder with a Donphan still there?


----------



## Alita (Jan 2, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> The scene where Ash fights some fodder with a Donphan still there?



Yep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

Some new episode titles for the upcoming anime series have been released through Japanese TV Guides. These episodes are set to air on January 26th, February 2nd and February 9th respecitvely. The first episode features Ash & Go going to a Dragonite paradise. The second episode focuses on Koharu. The third episode features Ash & Go travel to Galar to watch the Pokémon World Championships final between Lance and the undefeated trainer in Galar, Leon

Episode 1099: The Dragonite Paradise and the Dragonair Trial!
Episode 1100: Koharu, Yamper, and Sometimes Gengar Too
Episode 1101: Dynamax Battle! Leon, The Greatest of Them All!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

they better not show that Cynthia lost to that fuccboi Leon or some shit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2020)

I hope Lance stomps Leon, but somehow I feel like they wouldn't do that and Lance has gotten extremely little screen time in the anime.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2020)

They will just wank him like in the game.

TBH he just seemed all hype in the games and nothing else by the playthrough I saw


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Leon, The Greatest of Them All!!


----------



## Keishin (Jan 10, 2020)

Power of Us is actually good. The story being a separate reality makes it more interesting.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

any info on movie 23 ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 10, 2020)

Keishin said:


> Power of Us is actually good. The story being a separate reality makes it more interesting.


It's easily the best movie since the original trio and right up there with them. At least that I've seen.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> any info on movie 23 ?




New poster (or maybe it's not?) and a release date of July 10th

Here's the teaser trailer, it looks like we're getting a Tarzan story

Gekijōban Pocket Monster Koko is the title and Tetsuo Yajima is directing. This is the guy in charge of the entire XY series as well as Movie 21 so it's in extremely good hands. He's probably who should be running the Pokemon anime as whole with his track record.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Gekijōban Pocket Monster Koko is the title


what is that in english ?  



MusubiKazesaru said:


> we're getting a Tarzan story


more shotas


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what is that in english ?
> 
> 
> more shotas


Coco instead of Koko. That's it though. It's just Pokemon the Movie: Koko, probably named after this character.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 10, 2020)

Since Ash seems to be alone, and has same director wanna assume it is some kind of actual follow up of movie 21?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 10, 2020)

technically, Lance sucks as a pokemon trainer... 
but Loen is not all that good either, frankly, he did not put much of a fight at all...  

but they won't let loen lose in his own generation


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

the Sinnoh ep was ok-ish .. "filler", but the Piplup/Croagunk antics were kinda fun i guess

no Dawn/Brock mention at all 

still annoyed with Gous catch spam


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

Some Stuffs site has subbed movie 22


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 13, 2020)

Wouldn't it have been normal to transfer Piplup or did they forget that was a thing? I feel like the more sci-fi aspects of Pokemon have been neglected for a while minus vehicles sometimes. They didn't have its Pokeball, but she could've transferred the ball first. Not that I don't understand that it's a reason for them to travel but it's a whole thing when you have to watch someone else's Pokemon the entire time.

Misaki had a cute design for a COTW, but her seiyuu was bad enough that it took away from that a bit lol. Also she's kind of an idiot.

Croagunk and Piplup were fun. I'm pretty sure Piplup at least was voiced by the same seiyuu who did Dawn's back in DP or at least it was done pretty similarly. Those two together are too much of a tease at characters not returning, though.

Based Team Rocket finally reappeared. Their vending machine is still a super neat idea.

I wouldn't mind Go's catching thing if Ash didn't make no effort at catching anything for himself. He still only has Pikachu on him. Also that stupid female Pokedex voice saying "Nice" is quite annoying.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Some Stuffs site has subbed movie 22


Yeah, I made mention of it some posts of it ago. I'm looking forward more to movie 23 tbh, but that's like another whole year away


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

tbh Im not even sure if she had pokeballs for Piplup and Croagunk .. maybe she never caught them officially, they just live together


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

anyway the important question right now is ..

_*who actually likes Gou*_ ?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> still annoyed with Gous catch spam


yeah, it makes it so boring... 
all his Pokeball are Masterball-level


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> tbh Im not even sure if she had pokeballs for Piplup and Croagunk .. maybe she never caught them officially, they just live together


I suppose that does make sense. Though they didn't even ask her and they could've put it in there for her or something.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyway the important question right now is ..
> 
> _*who actually likes Gou*_ ?


I don't. He doesn't have any particularly appealing traits and more than in other past Pokemon anime it feels like he's actively displacing Ash from the lead role. Pokemon has done deuteragonists well before too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Trojan (Jan 14, 2020)

that's not necessarily wrong...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2020)

Leon+Charizard wank actually makes me want to puke

clean animation though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2020)

dat big boi Corviknight tho


----------



## jesusus (Jan 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyway the important question right now is ..
> 
> _*who actually likes Gou*_ ?


No one with a non shit opinion, Go is a lame character personifying a dumb mobile game.

Cant believe i had hope for this series when they cant even do a tiny bit of fan service despite the premise.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2020)

Some Stuffs already subbed Twilight Wings 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 15, 2020)

Do you know if this is canon to the series or is it more like pokemon generations? 

The first episode was okay tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2020)

its like generations for SWSH

probably


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jan 15, 2020)

Trying to solve global warming, adopting orphans, visiting sickly kids in the hospital. Chairman Rose is clearly the hero of Galar. That everyone thought he was the main villain is just another sign of Galar's deplorable state after the government started that whole Dexit nonsense.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2020)

Kinda nice but hope it does get more interesting. 

Not only we got Leon wank as expected but I can´t honestly give a shit about that sick kid and his Tai wannabe friend


----------



## Yamato (Jan 16, 2020)

Watched that just now and it blew my mind honestly 
It hit some feels. 
Also that Corviknight


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## jesusus (Jan 19, 2020)

OG > Movie 20 > PM2019

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 19, 2020)

New episode was okay, I only cared about it cause it was Johto but the Misdreavus and Stantler plot was random and felt incomplete.  Go's action replay poke balls are getting annoying, Im sick of the GO shilling.


----------



## Alita (Jan 19, 2020)

Yeah the more I watch this series the less favorable my opinion of it gets to be. It really seems like ash isn't gonna do anything this generation besides be a cheerleader for go and his dream and if that is the case this anime is gonna be uninteresting/dull especially with how easy go is catching these pokemon.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 20, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Yeah the more I watch this series the less favorable my opinion of it gets to be. It really seems like ash isn't gonna do anything this generation besides be a cheerleader for go and his dream and if that is the case this anime is gonna be uninteresting/dull especially with how easy go is catching these pokemon.


Yep, and the all regions setting is being executed in the most boring way possible, just to show off Go catching a new pokemon and some minor character of the day plot. No fanservice or continuity I was hoping for except the obvious episode 1 Ho-Oh encounter flashback but animated worse.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

at least we have cute Barneys next week


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

the Lugia episode remains by far the best one so far


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

^ bring her back as Gous replacement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> at least we have cute Barneys next week



Just wait for some degenerate to edit an Xvideos, Brazzers or pornhub logo here

Last ep was okay but the female voice dex finally annoyed me, there´s no freaking reason to say that trash, it doesn´t help that Go is the stupid incarnation of Pokemon Go game. This halfassed attempt of trying to promote that thing more is irritating or try to put it on the same level as the original mainline games by putting Go travel everywhere with Ash is annoying.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ^ bring her back as Gous replacement


If only


----------



## PocketGod (Jan 21, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Just wait for some degenerate to edit an Xvideos, Brazzers or pornhub logo here
> 
> Last ep was okay but the female voice dex finally annoyed me, there´s no freaking reason to say that trash, it doesn´t help that Go is the stupid incarnation of Pokemon Go game. This halfassed attempt of trying to promote that thing more is irritating or try to put it on the same level as the original mainline games by putting Go travel everywhere with Ash is annoying.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 23, 2020)

miss them yet ?


----------



## Alita (Jan 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> miss them yet ?



I missed misty ever since she first left. 

Second best female protagonist for me behind only Serena.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2020)

ASH GOT A 
*Spoiler*: __ 



DRAGONITE !




by PM2019 standards this was pretty decent ep tbh
I mostly just liked looking at all the cute barneys


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2020)

@Gledania


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 26, 2020)

Well, out of the 10 episodes so far that´s been top two no doubt. 

Still when TR appearing is finally  the best part of your show, you gotta know something is wrong.


----------



## Hero (Jan 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ASH GOT A
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


That’s still a shock to me. 22 years


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2020)

its so cute <3


friendly reminder that poor Gible hasnt evolved and he never will


----------



## Alita (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah I liked the episode this week. Glad to see they are still letting ash catch pokemon. Also glad to see go actually having to put in some effort to catch dewgong tho I wish he would have battled it. 

Pikachu got a new speed feat/upgrade this episode too being able to react to and intercept a lightning bolt.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2020)

Wait did Ash really think Dragonair evolves into Milotic?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Wait did Ash really think Dragonair evolves into Milotic?


No, Go said that if you take into account appearances that one would think the line would end up looking something like Milotic rather than Dragonite.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2020)

good episode


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2020)

the next 2 in a row are going to be Leon jerkoffs though


----------



## jesusus (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## jesusus (Feb 2, 2020)

Glad Koharu got fleshed out

Still wish Ash would bring back his old pokemon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2020)

that dog of hers is super cute
Gengar is going to haunt the house now 

but i wish they remembered that ghost types except Gengar exist


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2020)

i hope they confirm that Steven and Cynthia did NOT participate in this tournament

so i can go around saying they would have kicked Leons ass if they wanted to


----------



## jesusus (Feb 2, 2020)

B-But Kanto bros..

Anime is making me warm up to the dog thing I forgot the name of..


----------



## jesusus (Feb 2, 2020)

Leon and Charizard wankfest


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2020)

fraud Leon cant beat a Gyarados without Gmax


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Feb 2, 2020)

anything interesting happenin?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2020)

ValeriaVolkihar said:


> anything interesting happenin?


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2020)

okay ep.  but the dog not being able to use his electricity on his own without orders felt real forced. is it´s species naturally retarded or something?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2020)

Well going by the next episode title there's no way that Lance isn't getting shafted in favor of lolLeon



luffy no haki said:


> okay ep.  but the dog not being able to use his electricity on his own without orders felt real forced. is it´s species naturally retarded or something?


I never really liked the Yamper species.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2020)

I miss the old style of OSTs for the show. I think it's one of the contributing factors to why this series feels different and the difference isn't an improvement.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 3, 2020)

reminder that Ash and Gou stay alone at night in the Institute - all others leave

in the same room


----------



## Alita (Feb 3, 2020)

Yamper and it's evolution are some of the few new designs I really like. Also helps that it is electric type which happens to be my fav type.

Anyways can't say I'm gonna be happy to see Leon beat Lance next week, but they better make Leon put in some effort for his win.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 3, 2020)

a girl and her dog


----------



## jesusus (Feb 3, 2020)

Cute


----------



## Karma (Feb 4, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Anyways can't say I'm gonna be happy to see *Leon beat Lance* next week, but they better make Leon put in some effort for his win.


This sounds fucking awful


----------



## Garcher (Feb 5, 2020)

lol lance is probably the weakest champ in the games as well


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2020)

Leons outfit is a crime


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 5, 2020)

I just want Lance to acknowledge Ash.


----------



## jesusus (Feb 6, 2020)

Super Charizard Omega hype!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jesusus (Feb 6, 2020)

Also seems like Greninja is coming back, most likely Ash's. If so, it seems like they really only want to acknowledge recent pokemon. Hopefully not htough, I wanna see Kanto-Unova reserves


----------



## Alita (Feb 9, 2020)

So...I feel like the Leon wank in today's episode is worse than I thought it would be. 

Leon is undefeated, has apparently won hundreds of battles outside of galar, and is not only the champion of galar but of the whole goddam world which presumably would make him stronger than any previous champion we have seen so far. 

Leon vs Lance started out good, but once they both dynamaxed it felt like a borderline one sided stomp fest Leon. 

Lance didn't even use his dragonite which last I checked was his strongest pokemon. 

And ash is gonna battle him next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Feb 9, 2020)

Leon sucks. More Charizard and Galar Wank.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 9, 2020)

as expected - awful Leon wank

however this whole championship was garbage and idgaf what title it gives:
- only 8 contestants and they never revealed the others besides Lance and Leon
- the FINALS is 1v1 instead of 6v6 ????????? 
- where was Lances Dragonite ??

battle itself was ok in first half, but its clear normal-sized battles look 100x better than giant-sized
if Ash ever battles Leon I will root for Ash 



HOWEVER - ETERNATUS !!!!
wow i didnt expect that and it looked amazing   (better than in-game)
hopefully it and the doggos will get plenty of screen time - so far the only good things about Galar in the anime


----------



## jesusus (Feb 9, 2020)

1v1s are so lazy, they did the same for Cynthia vs whoever E4.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 9, 2020)

PM2019 014 - The First Visit to the Isshu Region! Raid Battle at the Ruins!! (Feb 23)
The "Ruins of the Titans" have been discovered in the Resort Desert, a desert in the Isshu region. Satoshi and Go set off to investigate them in order to uncover their mysteries. The duo cross the desert and somehow manage to reach the ruins. But inside, numerous traps await them. Is this a message telling them to not approach the titans?

PM2019 015 - Snow Day: Where is Karakara's Bone? (Mar 1)
There's trouble with the system at the Sakuragi Laboratories, so for the first time in a while, Go returns home to where his parents and grandmother are waiting for him. He's happy to meet them again after not seeing them for so long, but that joy doesn't last long, as he's told his parents are going to get home late due to a sudden job. While he's waiting, Go spots a Karakara being attacked by a Mankey in a park near the house, and heads over together with Hibanny in order to help it. However the Mankey has ended up running off with the Karakara's beloved bone. Go decides to work with his Pokémon to search for the bone, but...

PM2019 016 - Satoshi Has Been Cursed...! (Mar 8)
Mysterious phenomena have been occurring recently at the Sakuragi Laboratories, like items being broken and rooms being ransacked. And believe it or not, the culprit turns out to be the same Gangar that has appeared there before. Satoshi and Go's eyes blaze with enthusiasm as they claim they'll definitely get it THIS time. But then Satoshi suddenly starts acting weird... not only does he almost fall down the stairs, he also nearly ends up drinking the water from a flower vase by accident. Could he have been cursed by the Gangar?


Gengar returns 
I want Koharu or at least Ash to catch it


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 9, 2020)

Welp, seems i´m skipping this ep.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2020)

While I like the fact that Lance's Red Gyrados was equal to Leon's Charizard in their base forms. I really hated the fact Charizard won because lol Gigamax > Dynamax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 10, 2020)

I'd say Gyarados even had the advantage in base by a bit (though it had type advantage even if they didn't lean especially hard on that), but once they switched to Dynamaxing Lance acted like a dumb noob and got smacked and there was a whole Giga > Dyna nonsense. I don't see why having those mechanics for a global champion match would make any sense. Galar is the only place with dynamaxing. The fight was solid until the Pokemon got big. I wasn't huge on the gym battle remix, but at least they finally brought in some game music.

I also agree with everyone saying 1v1 was dumb. It's the finals of a champion vs champion tournament and an enormous crowd fills a stadium to capacity all for a single battle. It was basically an exhibition battle.

I appreciated the touches they made to make Lance be his anime version with the Red Gyarados and the mention of the Pokemon G-Men thing. He appeared so long ago and in only a few eps so it would've been understandable to make him entirely reset. I didn't like that they made him base his stuff off of the Galar uniform. I would've liked it to be the opposite, him making such an impression in such a short time that he left them copying him.

Team Rocket bringing back a badass Bellsprout for a moment was kind of funny, but I wish they just caught the Drednaw instead of dynamax ruining that too

The glimpse of Eternatus was cool..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2020)

while Leon has the title now - this episode was really poor in proving that he is actually, in reality, the strongest trainer in the world:

as mentioned above:
- unknown competition
- no 6v6
- Leon secured the win due to Gmax .. so - in this same battle, but outside Galar (or even outside the stadium ?) he could lose ?

it essentially showed that Leons Gmax Charizard is stronger than Dynamax Red Gyarados, but not much else


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2020)

Plus I doubt Gyrados is Lance's strongest pokemon. 

Glad they reference Lance from the Johto/Hoenn series. To keep continuity, however dumbaf that he didn't see Ash.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2020)

> be Lance, _the_ Dragon trainer
> finals
> NOT use a dragon-type


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Plus I doubt Gyrados is Lance's strongest pokemon.
> 
> Glad they reference Lance from the Johto/Hoenn series. To keep continuity, however dumbaf that he didn't see Ash.


It's a huge stadium and while significant for him (new Pokemon and stopping a major TR operation), he's likely been having as many adventures as Ash and that's just one more for him. He was also focused on the battle. There's honestly so many reasons for him not to notice Ash rather than the opposite which would likely require Ash meeting him outside. He doesn't even know Ash is there anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2020)

Still no dub release date ?


----------



## jesusus (Feb 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Still no dub release date ?


Who cares, dub sux


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2020)

I want to know Go/Koharus dub names/voices 


besides i watched gen 1-5 - 95%+ dub


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Feb 13, 2020)

Yeah I also didn't follow subs till gen 6 since I didn't know they existed or where to find them till that gen. Ever since I discovered them tho I have been done with dub and never looked back. Tho it does hold some nostalgia for me especially the first 2 generations of the anime.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2020)

My boy Pikachu finally got fat again. I found it sort of amusing that Pikachu itself was a big "fuck you" to the Dynamax rules. It did it without a band and without getting in its Pokeball (I'm kind of wondering why that's necessary at all now). I find it funny how it uses the steel move by lugging its tail around.

It's kind of annoying that Pikachu's attacks all just got smacked unless it had a max advantage over a regular Pokemon. This setup is pretty similar to what we had in Alola with Tapu Koko. Tapu Koko stomped Pikachu early on and then the season ended with Pikachu finally winning, but I don't know if they'll let Ash do that.

It's also a bit annoying that they don't really confirm if TR caught Chewtle or not.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 16, 2020)

I am just happy Pikachu didn't reset levels this Gen tbh.

He handled himself well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2020)

thank god we are out of Galar and away from Leon now
I am so *not* looking forward to the end of this series and the "rematch" with* champion* Leon and his *undefeated* Rizardon 
Daimax battles still suck, although big chungus Pika was amusing

give me more "filler", SoL, other regions, Koharu and old characters 


btw according to Go you sign up _online_ for this World Champion tournament/rankings


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 16, 2020)

Id be pissed if Ash started from the bottom lol.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

holy cringe


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I am just happy Pikachu didn't reset levels this Gen tbh.
> 
> He handled himself well.


Pikachu got completely overpowered by not very effective attacks and even had its electric moves overcome by electricity. The hit it got in was it getting a surprise halfsies Thunderbolt off mid-Gigamax transformation and that's just to show off dyna > normal even when you're the weaker Pokemon. I wouldn't call that handling things well. Every one of its attacks was easily smacked aside.

It has the usual type of semi-reset where it doesn't get feats as impressive as the end of the last series but isn't so badly off at the start in terms of general portrayal, but is prone to lose more often to make a plot point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

Pikachu isnt *always* at legends-busting Peakachu levels even without a reset

that would be broken anyway


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 17, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Pikachu got completely overpowered by not very effective attacks and even had its electric moves overcome by electricity. The hit it got in was it getting a surprise halfsies Thunderbolt off mid-Gigamax transformation and that's just to show off dyna > normal even when you're the weaker Pokemon. I wouldn't call that handling things well. Every one of its attacks was easily smacked aside.
> 
> It has the usual type of semi-reset where it doesn't get feats as impressive as the end of the last series but isn't so badly off at the start in terms of general portrayal, but is prone to lose more often to make a plot point.



This whole argument goes out the window when you realize that this is Leon's Charizard that Pikachu lost to. Not a random one.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 17, 2020)

Also apparently merchandise say Lucario, Gengar and Grookie to Ash. Please Please Please.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

> Lucario to Ash.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 17, 2020)

Lucario to Ash needed to happen in DP. And in Kalos. Writers nees not to cock tease.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2020)

No shillmons please


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

if its Lucario, I'll allow it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2020)

Bea !!!!!!!!!!!!!


what a qt


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2020)

fuck you and your lizard leon


----------



## Alita (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah I'm not really sure how to feel about these dynamax battles. Pikachu swinging his tail around like a wrecking ball is weird and not necessarily in a good way. 

Also, I liked the new twilight wings episode. Bea is one of the few great things about galar.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 18, 2020)

Second ep was great. Heh her Pokémon had to keep up with her. That cave was gorgeous.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2020)

lmao


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 19, 2020)

Machamp kicked her as tho. Still she doing that alone might make her destroy Ash and Ash is resistant as fuck.

Hope we get Nessa ep. next.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2020)

Nessa ep gonna be


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2020)

blue duck was funny
Dragonite continues to be adorbs <3
CotD girl was good, only her face kept reminding me of Milo from SWSH lol

but they really give out catches to Go like candy, even powermons


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2020)

you guys dopped this, didnt you ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 24, 2020)

I am fine with Go getting Random pokemon.

Even in this episode that it showed Ash's Dragonite was on a completely differe t level. The power behind his Dragon Claw and the Giant Golurk was Godly.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

right now what i want to know most ..

is Ashes Dragonite a boy or a girl ?


----------



## Aduro (Feb 26, 2020)

Pikachu and Dynamax really isn't a good mix. Pika is cool when its the little speedy pokemon taking on huge goliaths, like when it took on Drake's Dragonite, or Alain's TTar. Making it all fat and slow just doesn't work with its battle style or personality. But I don't think making it fast while giant would suit Dynamaxes aesthetic in the anime.

Ash should find something else to GMax, bring back his own Melmetal or Snorlax. Maybe get himself a Rillabloom since he likes monkey pokeon. Or pick up that Haunter that he left with Sabrina, except as a Gengar.


----------



## Hero (Feb 26, 2020)

I wish Go would have a team at least instead of collecting Pokémon like stickers. 

also this gen far following them needs to be resolved soon. catch the thing already 

also I want the OG jigglypuff to be caught once and for all


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2020)

The PV looks great. Zarude looks awesome in the trailer and they've got some great animation cuts on display.

Ash looks good, kind of like in movie 21 but a bit more masculine with his facial features and perhaps less pointy hair. Jessie has her movie 21 design again 

Based Yajima keeps delivering.  They really need to hand off the next TV series to him or have him do every movie, though I suppose these things take more than a year, thus the gap between this and Minna no Monogatari. Both the XY anime and that movie were some of the best Pokemon content in a long time, particularly in the movie's case as they had gotten extremely stagnant.

Also it's kind of interesting to see Shiny Jirachi and while the whole Tarzin idea isn't really original, it does have a slightly interesting context with Ash noting that Coco seems like a Pokemon in the trailer..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Aeternus (Feb 28, 2020)

Looks good, yeah. Might check it. That reminds me, I still haven't checked the 21st movie yet. I will one of these days.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2020)

cgi mewtwo movie dub is out btw


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2020)

Aeternus said:


> Looks good, yeah. Might check it. That reminds me, I still haven't checked the 21st movie yet. I will one of these days.


I liked Movie 21 a lot more than I thought I would. It's easily the best one since the original three. Instead of just being a dumb "look how epic this one legendary is and "Oh no we've got to stop some generic villain" you follow several different character including Ash and it shows you who they are and they slowly change for the better and eventually gather together to save a town. It's up there with movie 14 I think it was for the smallest scale, but I think it was the for the best.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 2, 2020)

Everyone ready for Ash to catch that Gengar next week.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Everyone ready for Ash to catch that Gengar next week.


TWIST !


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 2, 2020)

I am on the boat that thinks:

Pikachu
Mimie
Dragonite
Gengar
Grookie
Lucario


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2020)

Lucario   

especially if he raises it from a Riolu


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 2, 2020)

Then if he continues traveling;

Johto- Evee to Espeon
Hoenn- Trapinch to Flygon
Sinnoh- Bring back Gible to a Garchomp
Unova- Scraggy to a Scrafty and Palpitoad to a Seismatoad
Kalos- Just bring Greninja back.
Alola- Bring back his Ultra beast.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 2, 2020)

If Ash were going to build a team of 6. From all regions. What would the team be?

Pikachu 
Ash Greninja
Charizard
Sceptile
????
????


----------



## Hero (Mar 3, 2020)

I want Go to actually form a team with 6 of his favorite Pokémon instead of collecting them like Lusamine


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2020)

so Gos parents company is called Go Go Systems
and his rotomphone ringtone is GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 3, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> If Ash were going to build a team of 6. From all regions. What would the team be?
> 
> Pikachu
> Ash Greninja
> ...


I feel like it's boring to just go full powerhouses. Mix it up with fun Pokemon like Squirtle or Hawlucha.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2020)

>implying Squirtle isnt a powerhouse


----------



## Hero (Mar 3, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> If Ash were going to build a team of 6. From all regions. What would the team be?
> 
> Pikachu
> Ash Greninja
> ...


If he did this, I would love to see 

1. Pikachu
2. Heracross
3. Sceptile
4. Infernape
5. Fuck his Unova team lol
6. Goodra
7. Melmetal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >implying Squirtle isnt a powerhouse


Are you implying Hawlucha isn't? He decked a Zapdos.

I was just saying that using the "ace" Pokemon only is boring.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He decked a Zapdos.


thx for the XY spoiler


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Are you implying Hawlucha isn't? He decked a Zapdos.
> 
> I was just saying that using the "ace" Pokemon only is boring.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn´t that Noivern? I kinda remember Hawlucha putting up a fight, getting wrecked in the end and then Noibat evolving to take Zapdos.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 3, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn´t that Noivern? I kinda remember Hawlucha putting up a fight, getting wrecked in the end and then Noibat evolving to take Zapdos.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I said decked not beat. Hawlucha landed a heavy hit, got beat back, then in response Noibat evolved and out-maneuvered and beat Zapdos


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 4, 2020)

this Gengar looks like he hasnt slept or had coffee in weeks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 8, 2020)

Ash's Gengar

Psychic
Ice Punch
Night Shade
Shadow Ball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Ash's Gengar
> 
> Psychic
> Ice Punch
> ...




HE NOW HAS A GENGAR!?!??!?!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2020)

PM 2019 captures are pretty based


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> HE NOW HAS A GENGAR!?!??!?!



Yeah

Gengar
Dragonite
Mimie
Pikachu

And if spoikers are true maybe Grookir and Lucario


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2020)

His new team is getting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah
> 
> Gengar
> Dragonite
> ...



 That team looks awesome. I would rank it possibly my favorite if spoilers are true.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2020)

Ash better crush Leon in this rematch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2020)

I know Mimey is listed on Ash’s team, but it doesn’t seem to be “his” Pokémon. Outside of that one battle he had, I don’t see him using it again


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 8, 2020)

I think Mimie is just a retcon for continuity. Ash has the ball. But its still his moms


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2020)

yeah with a Dragonite, an edgy Gengar and a Lucario this would probably be my fav of all his teams


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2020)

If he fully evolves his Grookey to Rillaboom, Ash’s team is going to be nastyyy


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 8, 2020)

I hope he uses reserves and catches reserves.


----------



## Alita (Mar 8, 2020)

Haven't seen the newest episode yet but if spoilers are true I am very happy ash gets the gengar. I would much rather him have it over go.

Tho I am curious to know when he will get a galar pokemon if he ever gets one in the first place. I think grookey would be a great fit for his team.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2020)

the only thing I would want in addition to Riolu/Lucario is for them to bring back Gible to the team and have it eventually become a Garchomp

then we're all set to kick Leons ass


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Kyu (Mar 9, 2020)

Dragonite/Gengar are odee additions and I love it. And if the Lucario rumors are true...

Just hope Ash doesn't do any more dumb shit like release any of those 3 after it's all said & done. Had enough of that faggotry.

Oak reserves or keep em' in your party, boi.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)

Brock


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)

Kyu said:


> Dragonite/Gengar are odee additions and I love it. And if the Lucario rumors are true...
> 
> Just hope Ash doesn't do any more dumb shit like release any of those 3 after it's all said & done. Had enough of that faggotry.
> 
> Oak reserves or keep em' in your party, boi.


Ash finally stopped picking up random shitmons and regional burds and going for the good stuff


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2020)

Let’s hope it’s something better than a Lucario.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Let’s hope it’s something better than a Lucario.


the only thing better than a Lucario

*Spoiler*: __ 



is a Riolu/egg that he raises into a Lucario, unlocking his aura powers in the process (cue Go blushing)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)

a little Riolu would be the cutest thing ever


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> a little Riolu would be the cutest thing ever


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)

if Ash gets Riolu/Lucario - I will literally go and rewatch movie 8


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2020)

the last fight of the series:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2020)

Raboot has landed, I repeat, Raboot has landed


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 15, 2020)

Gengar better take no L's.

Pikachu and Raichu are part 1.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2020)

Gengar is champion-mon material I know it


----------



## Steven (Mar 15, 2020)

Bring Ash´s Glurak back


----------



## Hero (Mar 15, 2020)

I kind of wanted Go to keep 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Scorbunny


 forever


----------



## Hero (Mar 15, 2020)

Acno said:


> Bring Ash´s Glurak back


Who?


----------



## Hero (Mar 15, 2020)

Also can they catch that damn Chewtle already


----------



## Alita (Mar 15, 2020)

So go has a raboot now. A little surprised they had scorbunny evolve already. It looks like they might be going in a similar direction to ash's charmeleon.

Also on a side note, what were they eating for breakfast? Looks like a French bread pizza of some kind. Not exactly your standard breakfast unless that is something exclusive to Japan.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2020)

Raboot is basically Sasuke


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 16, 2020)

The Virgin Shitbunny and the Chad Darmanitan.

 Also Go is still a loser and a millennial dipshit. "Gee I wonder why a damn fire Pokemon wants to use a fire attack? I'd better keep doing the same shit over and over and not try to help my Pokemon out and convinced it to be a loser like me forever" "Hurr durr, what's a phone booth?"

Chewtle is a good boy (it's pretty cool they're making such a lame Pokemon look good). It was adorable when they praised it for its Water Gun. Team Rocket did literally nothing wrong. 

Ash getting surprised at Go thinking he was bringing out Scorbunny's strengths 

That Jessie-hair boosted Bite 

How did the loser bunny evolve already? Even Jessie was wondering why.  Chewtle deserved that win.

Time to ditch the rabbit and use Darmanitan


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 16, 2020)

Lt. Surge's Alolan little cuz


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)

Raichu will job to pikashit _*again*_

But, im still happy to see my thicc boi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2020)

Edgy Raboot, just keep making this pokemon like trash and Go too.

The girl needs to go get some pkmn with em


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2020)

this is the cutest thing I've seen all year


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2020)

cute 

more Leon wank tho, that flame thrower looked tame af


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

Leon and his shillmon are the worst thing about Galar


----------



## Alita (Mar 19, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> this is the cutest thing I've seen all year



It was a fine episode tho I liked episode 2 more. Hopefully episode 4 will be nessa focused.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2020)

Dragon master


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Dragon master


is that what they call it when you grab a Gible one handed by the crotch jaw?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice episode. Gengar is a beast. And so is Pikachu.


----------



## Alita (Mar 23, 2020)

My only problem with this episode was that electrode shouldn't have been harming gengar with ordinary tackles especially when we saw raichu attempt a tail attack and it went right through him. But I guess they wanted to give pikachu the final win. 

Otherwise good episode. Was the substitute gym leader meant to be transgender? Cause I wasn't sure if the person was male or female tbh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 23, 2020)

Great episode, I appreciated the tail focus and all of the improvised tactics. This is the kind of Pokemon battle you can only get in the anime. All of the callbacks to Surge were great too.



Alita54 said:


> My only problem with this episode was that electrode shouldn't have been harming gengar with ordinary tackles especially when we saw raichu attempt a tail attack and it went right through him. But I guess they wanted to give pikachu the final win.
> 
> Otherwise good episode. Was the substitute gym leader meant to be transgender? Cause I wasn't sure if the person was male or female tbh.


You could say that the tackles were all enabled by Magnetic Rise and are thus slightly electrical. Also Gengar specifically chose to go intangible against Raichu's tail.

He just had a female voice actor. He reminded me of Kenshin or something with that and I agree that the voice was completely unsuited, but no, he's a buff training nut military wannabe dude. The thing I wondered about was the fact that there's a fucking electrical socket at the end of his hair.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 23, 2020)

Electrode was using rollout, not tackle. @Alita54


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 23, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Electrode was using rollout, not tackle. @Alita54


I don't think they said it was using Rollout when it was bouncing off of the levitated rubble. It did later on against Pikachu.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't think they said it was using Rollout when it was bouncing off of the levitated rubble. It did later on against Pikachu.


It looked just like rollout. So the obvious and easier answer is rollout. We don't need confirmation if the parsimony is there.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 23, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> It looked just like rollout. So the obvious and easier answer is rollout. We don't need confirmation if the parsimony is there.


Why would it be Rollout when there was no rolling involved? It was bouncing.


----------



## Alita (Mar 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Great episode, I appreciated the tail focus and all of the improvised tactics. This is the kind of Pokemon battle you can only get in the anime. All of the callbacks to Surge were great too.
> 
> 
> You could say that the tackles were all enabled by Magnetic Rise and are thus slightly electrical. Also Gengar specifically chose to go intangible against Raichu's tail.
> ...



Yeah the female sounding voice and the hair style made me question the gender.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2020)

Finally watched the ep, pretty good overall. 

Still gengar losing was bullshit, will let it go cuz he showed how much of a beast he is before going down. Also that  Electrode was fucking flying in the last segment of the fight not even bouncing and it clearly wasn´t rollout; the only explanation I find is electromagnetism working in his favor by using that theory of ghosts being related to it so it allowed for Gengar to get hit like that. PIS was strong there.


----------



## Alita (Mar 23, 2020)

Yeah, I find it hard to believe electrode was using rollout when he was bouncing off the rubble. It wasn't stated and it didn't look like it to me. Best argument you could make for it was what musubi mentioned.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2020)

Gengar is based
real Surge better come back later



also give me what i want


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2020)

so what do y'all think about this "WC" system ?

feels like some LoL online MMR shit  and they have a drone that shouts in english too 
but Im sure zoomers and Po:Go players and shit love it 


I prefer the old ways, with badges and League Tournament 
hopefully this system is for this series only


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2020)

lol I´m more surprised ther isnt a Rotom Protection Group around, for a while now these mongrels have been abusing Rotom´s for everything.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2020)

by the way that Raichu wasnt Surges actual Raichu from Kanto episode 14
it was the substitutes own different Raichu, right ? thats what I got

and it did pretty good against non-reset Pikachu
Surges Raichu is probably even stronger


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 25, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Gengar is based
> real Surge better come back later
> 
> 
> ...


Everytime I see this. I never understood why Ash didn't get Riolu.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 27, 2020)

Clearly a Riolu egg.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2020)

or Sobble


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 27, 2020)

Its not Sobble. They released a graphic an all the pokemon to make appearances in in April and Grookie and Sobble aren't one. Riolu is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Its not Sobble. They released a graphic an all the pokemon to make appearances in in April and Grookie and Sobble aren't one. Riolu is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> They released a graphic an all the pokemon to make appearances in in April


got a link ?


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeah I do it is on Serebii forums. I'll rummage through.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2020)

!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 28, 2020)

Just wait for Go or the girl to get Riolu instead just like the fake, but actually not fake cuz it was never established, advertisement of Ash getting eevee.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2020)

Koharu at this point is lucky to get more than 15 seconds of screen time, much less a Riolu 




> Go to get Riolu


no 
that zoomer cant handle an aura pupper


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 28, 2020)

That makes no sense.

Not only does the summary confirm that Ash laments the faxt he needs more pokemon cause his current team is not enough. The ad says that is his egg, and the post linked above is Ash's set of pokemon.

Although I must admit idk the Evee situation.


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Where tf is Mimey? 

this just seems to push the narrative that mimey was a one time thing


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2020)

Pretty sure the gym leader was just a homo 

also I miss scorbunny


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Clearly a Riolu egg.


Ash’s team is nasty. I can’t wait until he crushes Leon. It will be quite the send off for our beloved Ash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 29, 2020)

If they over hyped Leon as a way to send Ash off then all is forgiven.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 29, 2020)

I really doubt that’ll happen.


----------



## Karma (Mar 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I really doubt that’ll happen.


That Ash will beat Leon or that Ash will be replaced?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 29, 2020)

I would rather ash gets  than  tbh... 


Karma said:


> If they over hyped Leon as a way to send Ash off then all is forgiven.



I am getting Gen6 flashbacks from this post...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 29, 2020)

Karma said:


> That Ash will beat Leon or that Ash will be replaced?


Yes

That being said, since it’s a series-long goal beating Leon isn’t impossible.


----------



## Karma (Mar 29, 2020)

Idk despite their philosophy, I feel the director was right.

After Ash won the Alola league i dont feel as tho there isnt much for story to take him. Him beating Leon feel repetitive, and him losing to Lean would feel both repetitive and like a step back narratively.


----------



## Alita (Mar 29, 2020)

Hussain said:


> I would rather ash gets  than  tbh...
> 
> 
> I am getting Gen6 flashbacks from this post...



I'd rather him get just about anything over Lucario. Tired of that overrated shillmon and the constant wank/worshiping of him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2020)

Let the man get a metagross

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> I'd rather him get just about anything over Lucario. Tired of that overrated shillmon and the constant wank/worshiping of him.


Deal with it 


The aura is with us


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> I'd rather him get just about anything over Lucario. Tired of that overrated shillmon and the constant wank/worshiping of him.


at least its Lucario and not Zoroark/Zeraora


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 30, 2020)

Pretty meh episode given that Ditto didn't stick with TR and this was basically the OG Duplica episode again but less interesting.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2020)

he was in love


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 30, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> I'd rather him get just about anything over Lucario. Tired of that overrated shillmon and the constant wank/worshiping of him.


Sounds like and looks like a bad post to me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 30, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Sounds like and looks like a bad post to me.


This is how Shillmon are born.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 1, 2020)

The other two episode titles are "Rabifoot gone." And "Sakuragi's Lab!"

About a pokemon eating all of the food at Sakuragi's lab. The Rabifoot episode is set in Hoen.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 1, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Let the man get a metagross


Metagross is a Shillmon though?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Metagross is a Shillmon though?


Not really, I’d say quasi shill at best. It’s basically just used as a boss Pokemon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 1, 2020)

No its a Shillmon. Not only is it marketed as one it was distributed as one.

Just because you like one better than thr other doesn't make one less than the other.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2020)

No, it's not. It's just featured as a "strong Pokemon"

It didn't get the massive push Lucario did in gen 4 including getting into Smash, getting a movie, and so on. It just served as a well known "strong but rare Pokemon" that end game (I'm talking about the anime here) trainers might have. It's the same as any other psuedo got, but probably still less than both Dragonite and Garchomp and around the same as T-tar and Salamence.

It's popular because it's featured in such a way and because the concept and design are good. Lucario is different because like a few Pokemon it was shoved down everyone's throats and not for obvious reasons like being a starter or mascot, but because they thought the design would take off.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 1, 2020)

A Shillmon is any pokemon that is being merchandise pokemon that makes money. 

Yes one Pokemon can be more popular than another. However Metagross is a shillmon because it makes money and whenever he appears in the Anime or Game its gets good conditions.

Using the Smash example is lame because by standard only 10 pokemon can be Shillmon. 

Lucario is shoved down because its so popular. Its mystic started because of the movie it was intended to be a legendary. However, game producers struck gold and made it a special mon. However Metagross has had alot of mass fan appeal and Anime appeal to. A pokemon used to promote not only the games, but a mascot pokemon for Steven.

Metagross is a shill. There are hundreds of shillmon and there is nothing wrong with being one.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 1, 2020)

The point still stands on Lucario is and has been the most requested pokemon for Ash for about 14 years.

Its silly and stupid to think Sobble, the least popular Galar starter. Takes higher order to be put on a team, full of fully requested Ash pokemon. Over Lucario.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 1, 2020)

Also Metagross was ranked as number 7 most popular Hoen Pokemon 

Astounding for a non Shillmon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2020)

Shillmon =/= popularity and it's Steven's ace because it's a steel type psuedo legendary in that same region and he's a steel type trainer.

It's easy to tell the difference and just being in Smash doesn't make a Pokemon a shillmon. Eevee for instance has only recently been pushed as a shillmon even if it's been popular since its debut. They become shilled when they push a Pokemon everywhere or do something for it that other Pokemon don't like Charizard or Mewtwo getting two Mega Evolutions.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 1, 2020)

By that standard the top 10 of the last world wide poll are shillmons and half of them you barely see anything from at all. Popularity doesn´t make you a shillmon but the abuse of the image for the sake of the frenchise´s monetization. 

Metagross definitely isn´t


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 1, 2020)

Which they did the exact same thing when the remakes went out and gave everyone a free shiny beldum so they can have a shiny metagross. 

It was a special package for preordering the game.

Stop changing the narrative to fit your standard. Its not working especially cause there is not aet definition for a Shillmon anyways even amongst the fan community.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2020)

calm down guys


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 1, 2020)

So you are using a term to describe something that you think it is without even having an actual meaning and telling others not to use it for the sake of narrative which you basically are doing?

Alright


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 1, 2020)

The whole point of the debate was you can't complain about Lucario being popular replacing less talked about Mons for a pokemon like Metagross is still insanely popular and marketed as sellable mon.

Cause you are not mad about popular pokemon. You're just upset that your favorite popular mon didn't get picked. Its really not that difficult to grasp. You would have had a better debate if you actually picked a mon that wasn't popular.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 4, 2020)

"Pokemon eggs are still a mystery. Ash and Go are looking for Pokemon eggs, but they are hard to find. They find a pokemon egg with Joy. Joy explains this egg as travelles to region to region and refused to hatch. However, this egg sees Ash..."

My summary by the summary found on Serebii. Riolus story is a mix of Larvitar/Greninja.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 4, 2020)

Ash's Dragonite appears in this episode as well. So does Drone Rotom implying there is a PWC in this episode as well.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2020)

Lugia this week, Riolu next week


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2020)

still waiting for subs, but .. :

- Korrina
- Mega evolutions
- Sobble
- Sonia
etc.

pretty good

BUT EVERY GALAR RELATED BATTLE IS ALWAYS A SHIT DYNAMAX BATTLE WHYYYYYYYYYYY
I've probably never hated anything in this anime as much as dynamax .... not even Gos catch spam
literally dynamax = dont want to watch that battle


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2020)

maybe Ashes Lucario will get a mega

maybe Cynthias Garchomp too if they bring her back (but I'd prefer they save her forgen 9+ tbh .. this gen 8 is already tainted by galar wank and dynamax)


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 5, 2020)

Damn this is probably where Ash evolves Riolu vs. Korrina's Lucario.

Also I love Gengar. However, is he ever going to use that Dragonite to battle? It seems to be Gengar and Pikachu again vs. Korrina. Also I saw Sir Fetched so Go's will probably evolve.

Ash's Riolu hype is getting insane to be honest.

Also yeah Gigamax battles are lame. Just stick to Mega Evolutions to be honest.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 5, 2020)

Also Pikachu. Whooped that Meganium boy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2020)

if the Korrina battle is soon I doubt Riolu will be ready to fight a mega by then
its probaby Pikachu or Gengar vs her Lucario

but yeah I want more Dragonite action !


being Meganium/gen 2 starters is suffering


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 5, 2020)

I woukd prefer a mega gengar anyways.

Also Dragonite should fight next week hopefully.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2020)

eyes of a killer


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 5, 2020)

Signs of a future mega!!!

Also apparently Dusk Lyncanrok is coming back.


----------



## Hero (Apr 6, 2020)

This seasons is going crazyyyyy 

and they had dusk lycanroc in an ending? Old characters confirmed to return? Tobias will be the one to annihilate Leon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2020)

if they intend to bring in Cynthia into this PWT buffoonery - they better treat her right 

@Kuzehiko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if they intend to bring in Cynthia into this PWT buffoonery - they better treat her right
> 
> @Kuzehiko


She will be back for sure.
She should be one of the top 8 strongest Pokemon trainers. To be completely fair, I just hope they keep treating her like they did in DP. We can't complain about how she was treated in DP, because it was excellent. Hopefully they will keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2020)

before the anime ends - we must see Ash vs Cynthia championship battle as was promised

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Apr 6, 2020)

What are the chances that they will let Ash's previous pokemon evolve? Or that he get his pokemon that he left for ridiculous reasons? 
( , , ...etc etc)

honestly, I was hoping some random guy on twitter contact the staff and put this idea on their heads, or something...


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2020)

I think reserves are confirmed because Mr. Mime is being counted as one. Plus Dusk Lycanroc is coming back supposedly.

I don't see a point in Pidgeot, Butterfree, or Primape. As all three would get asswiped by other pokemon og the same type Ash has. Plus they're more popular. (Swellow, Leavanny, and Infernape.)


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2020)

I tbink the 8 masterclass trainers are:

Lance
Leon
Raihan
Cynthia
Alder
Dianthe
Brandon
Steven


----------



## Hero (Apr 7, 2020)

If Cynthia came back but didn’t even participate, I wouldn’t even be mad.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2020)

Hero said:


> If Cynthia came back but didn’t even participate, I wouldn’t even be mad.


same
just cameo/interaction/maybe a non-official battle is good


ybh in my opinion if they include ALL champions in this PWT - they are kinda blowing their load already .. whats is left after even (only gen9, but meh)
unless they actually want Ash to surpass everybody in this series and actually retire him as MC, but I'll believe that when i see it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2020)

maybe Cynthia can give sage advice to Go and Koharu


----------



## Alita (Apr 7, 2020)

Ash is gonna get a fucking riolu next week isn't he? The fact that Korrina is coming back definitely backs this idea up. I wonder how much they are gonna wank Lucario this time?  Well at least mega evolutions will likely be making a come back as well I guess. 

Ash got like half or more of his team already and still not a single galar pokemon yet. 

I'm beginning to think they are just gonna give ash fan favorites this time around, have him beat leon and become the world champion and then end his story after that. And then for the next anime it is a brand new protagonist in whatever region the 9th generation will take place in. Don't know if I will keep following pokemon tho after ash is gone.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 9, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I think reserves are confirmed because Mr. Mime is being counted as one. Plus Dusk Lycanroc is coming back supposedly.
> 
> I don't see a point in Pidgeot, Butterfree, or Primape. As all three would get asswiped by other pokemon og the same type Ash has. Plus they're more popular. (Swellow, Leavanny, and Infernape.)


It's not really about power. It just bothers me when he leaves his pokemon for some reason... 

altho I don't think Butterfree should return to him. I give him a pass on that one lol


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 9, 2020)

Last week's ep was pretty good.

Pikachu vs Meganium was solid, aside from the Solar Beam Pikachu was knocking the shit out of it. That inspiring the kids to become trainers and become good battlers to get close to their Pokemon felt right, though Go doing the same via catch spam doesn't come off as good, it'd have been better if he right away took the new Pokemon out and started getting along with them, since he didn't, it comes off as kind of shallow and not nearly as inspiring.

I'm surprised that battle raised Ash's rank so much. Are they trying to rush him into the next tier. I would've liked it if random battles like this were a common occurance.

The kids were cute with the Growlithe who is a very good boy.


The twist about Lugia being Mew wasn't bad and TR using a fake Lugia and Ash beating them by coming up with a new combo with Raboot was good. Skarmory and Crobat were cool gatcha picks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 9, 2020)

Havent seen skarmory in so long


----------



## Hero (Apr 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> same
> just cameo/interaction/maybe a non-official battle is good
> 
> 
> ...


It’s really hard to tell what they want with him. Someone mentioned it earlier. Now that he’s won Alola and Leon is his next challenge, it’s hard to tell where he will go/where they will take him.


Alita54 said:


> Ash is gonna get a fucking riolu next week isn't he? The fact that Korrina is coming back definitely backs this idea up. I wonder how much they are gonna wank Lucario this time?  Well at least mega evolutions will likely be making a come back as well I guess.
> 
> Ash got like half or more of his team already and still not a single galar pokemon yet.
> 
> I'm beginning to think they are just gonna give ash fan favorites this time around, have him beat leon and become the world champion and then end his story after that. And then for the next anime it is a brand new protagonist in whatever region the 9th generation will take place in. Don't know if I will keep following pokemon tho after ash is gone.


I just realized that he has been getting all fan favorites  .

they also didn’t reset Pikachu

now there’s a PWT?!?! where he can assert his dominance as the best trainer?

It’s all pointing to an Ash send off. I don’t know how I would feel about an anime without ash. I’ll miss him

maybe instead, he loses to Leon on the anniversary of when he started his journey to finally make him age 

but if ash leaves, that means we also lose team rocket


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll be just fine without Ash 


give me young Cynthia gaiden when she first became champion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 12, 2020)

Ash got the Riolu. 

As soon as Riolu hatched it ran away to fight. It fought a Poliwrath and lost, a pack of Rattata. It would have lost to Onix, but with Ash's it beat ir?

Riolu's personality is cocksure, and is arrogant, but he just wants to be the strongest. It choose to stay out its Pokeball.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2020)

little bloodknight already 

its gonna maul Leon when its evolved and has Mega/Dynamax 


now Movie 08 has come full circle


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 12, 2020)

Some people are theorizing that Riolu in this episode is a reincarnation of the one from Movie 8.

As he waited for Ash to hatch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 12, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> *Some people are theorizing that Riolu in this episode is a reincarnation of the one from Movie 8*.
> 
> As he waited for Ash to hatch.


Let's not make this significantly worse.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 12, 2020)

I mean cause it kinda has to be. Riolu's egg appeared in Kanto were Lucario aren't found. Plus Lucario died near the Kanto region.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2020)

So it was Riolu after all.
Once it evolves into Lucario I foresee dat Mega Lucario coming.


----------



## Hero (Apr 12, 2020)

I don’t think he’s gone a region without a bird  besides Unova

Ash’s Team

1 Gigantimax Pikachu
2. Dragonite
3. Mega Gigantimax Gengar
4. Mega Dynamax Lucario
5. Sobble
6. Corviknight

Reserve:
——————

1. One Timer/Gag - Mimey
2. Dusk Lycanroc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2020)

Hero said:


> I don’t think he’s gone a region without a bird


Dragonite is Flying type 

close enough


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2020)

Dragonite is flying type as well so it might count as Ash's regional bird Pokemon in this season? 

Would love if he catches Corviknight tho.
To be completely honest I strongly doubt Ash will get one of the Galar starters Pokemon in  this season.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2020)

I heard strong rumors that Bisharp is likely to be one of the Pokemon Ash will catch to complete his team. It makes sense if you take into account how much Bisharp has been appearing in Pokemon merchandising for PM 2020 series.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 12, 2020)

Well when you think about it. Sobble is next according to the preview.

Plus Ash is catching the pokemon fans want him to get. The only pokemon I can thinknof the people really want is Tyranitar. Garchomp being a close second.

Ash has stated himself he wants a Dunsparce and a Ezpeon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 12, 2020)

Hell catch more than just the 6 probably


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2020)

Ash already owns Gible so it would be awesome if they bring it back and have it evolve into Garchomp. I wish Ash could get 3 fully evolved Pokemon that are capable of Mega evolving. He caught 2 as of now.  Another one might be on the way.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 12, 2020)

Well I think honestly Dragonite will have the multiscale ability.

While Gengar will be the mega. As he is super strong, and his mega will only make him stronger and other pokemon can't leave. Leaving Gengar to torment them.

Lucario might be just a strong base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2020)

Riolu is great and all, but still feels like this season is missing a lot 

Gou is still just a Po:Go ad
Koharu still lacks screen time
theres no ~comfiness of previous series companions/groups (I miss Dawn and Brock  )
PWT is still just Leon/GMax shilling + absolutely random short battles with forgettable CotDs .. PWT didnt really add much direction
no rival (Leon doesnt count)
etc.

Im hoping the Kalos girl return ep means they will open the floodgates for many more old characters/gym leaders etc. returning soon
or at least start making better new/recurring characters of their own
and later on when he gets into higher ranks I hope there will be E4/Champion episodes .. they could show E4 that werent previous in the anime
also even going to Galar and start featuring and developing SWSH characters (Sonia etc.) and their gym leaders would be better than this randomness too

Im not a battlefag, I need more than_ just_ random battling  and I need more interesting characters, Ash and Go absolutely do *not* cut it

hopefully this is all working up to something more coherent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2020)

honestly if i was making it and wanted to change up the gym formula

i would have had Ash win a league early on (in the first third/half of the series)
and devote the rest of the series to showing all E4 battles + Champion battle finale in detail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll be completely honest. I don't like Gou much. His personality is entertaining but his goals are contrived and unreachable. Having him catch 5 or 6 random Pokemon per episode in order to make him achieve his dream is ridiculous as there is no struggle at all. He mostly catches them so easily and its pretty damn boring. Koharu isn't a main character so I understand why she ain't getting enough screen time. The main characters in this season are Ash and Gou. Koharu is a supporting character.
I strongly doubt Gou will catch Mew and if he does, he will release it in a few episodes. No way its staying in his team.

This season started out very bad but it improved so much as of now so I started to enjoy it. I think it'll get better and better.
The fact they are having Ash complete his full team this early is because he'll have many important battles in future episodes. They will be bringing back old and strong trainers and they will challenge Ash.

Champions, E4, Paul, Trip, Alain, Tobias. I am sure some of them will come back as time goes by. Ash will have a heck of challenges in this season that is why I think this season will keep improving and getting better and more enjoyable. 

Can't help putting my expectations up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 13, 2020)

Hope Ash catches a steel type


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2020)

Karma said:


> Hope Ash catches a steel type


you mean like a Lucario ?


----------



## Karma (Apr 13, 2020)

Lol I forgot it was steel

But I mean something along the lines of forretress. Something super bulky.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 13, 2020)

Don't bring Melmetal back please.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 13, 2020)

How about giving him Skarmory? Steel and flying type


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 13, 2020)

Ash's team this season will be so damn broken. I wonder whether or not will his PM team be stronger than his Kalos team? 

I think yes.


----------



## Karma (Apr 13, 2020)

I personally like wen he brings back old pokemon

His Charizard and Sceptile r still some of his strongest

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to see Charizard or Infernape again but he won't do that. We all know that if Ash uses his powerhouses from Oak's lab he would be champion level by now and the show will have to end in that case and the producers are reclutant to let it end.


----------



## Hero (Apr 15, 2020)

I just realized I said Unova when I meant ALOLA


----------



## Karma (Apr 15, 2020)

Both r still part of america so it's good fam


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2020)

Hero said:


> I just realized I said Unova when I meant ALOLA


I was going to say something, but I never did.

He kept his Rowlet in base so that was supposed to be the replacement, it was even an apprentice to Toucannon. It's not the regional bird though either way.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 15, 2020)

It is amazing to me how Decidueye was so popular at the beginning of SM and then died quickly to the Incineroar hype.

We all thought Decidueye was suppose to be the King starter for that Gen, but it was a horrible play through starter.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> It is amazing to me how Decidueye was so popular at the beginning of SM and then died quickly to the Incineroar hype.
> 
> We all thought Decidueye was suppose to be the King starter for that Gen, but it was a horrible play through starter.


That's what happens when they go all in on the other one. It's not like my own opinion has changed.

This is what I meant by "shilling" a Pokemon vs a Pokemon just being popular.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 15, 2020)

That literally has nothing to do with what I said. The autism is hilarious.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> That literally has nothing to do with what I said. The autism is hilarious.


It has everything to do with it.

People liked the design and concept of Decidueye best among the final starters for Alola.

Then the Pokemon Company decided to heavily push Incineroar in the anime and it also got into Smash, which is shilling. Similarly Rowlett was discovered to be super popular even in base so they decided to keep it that way.

It's not autism but observing the simple facts. I could say the same thing about getting so into muh movie 8 Lucario 15 years later.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 15, 2020)

You and I clearly see two different things.

For starters Decidueye sucked in game. It was all over the pokemon fanbase at the start of tbe SM fanbase. People talked about how building a team around him was hard. So Decidueye dropped in popularity. Which caused Incineroar to be more popular. Because the Water starter had huge backlash for being Ugly.

Incineroar was put there because tbe other two starters had controversy.


----------



## Karma (Apr 16, 2020)

Usability isnt really a factor.

Sceptile is the hardest starter to use in Gen 3 and before u even get to ur first gym leader theres another 3 grass types and 2 of them r fairly popular. With all that Sceptile is still considered the main Gen 3 starter.


----------



## Karma (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm still mad he didnt get into Smash, he deserved the spot way more than Incineroar or Decidueye.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't know that I'd call it the "main" one so much as it doing an excellent job at maintaining its popularity.. IMO Kanto and Hoenn have the most appealing full set of starters.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 17, 2020)

Twilight Wings ep 4. We've got the Nessa ep everyone wanted.

Now we just need a Marnie ep and we'll have covered all of the most popular new Pokegirls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Alita (Apr 17, 2020)

Nessa, Bea, Marine, and Sonia are by far the best things about the galar region imo. I wish one of them had been the champion over leon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 17, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Nessa, Bea, Marine, and Sonia are by far the best things about the galar region imo. I wish one of them had been the champion over leon.


Sonia’s story kind of really sucks IMO.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 17, 2020)

Nessa ep


----------



## Trojan (Apr 18, 2020)

those short-episodes are often really good in both animations and story-wise. Sometimes I doubt they belong to the same anime/franchise...


----------



## Hero (Apr 18, 2020)

I love Decidueye. Honestly it's my second favorite grass starter.

Primarina is fucking amazing too.

I like Incineroar, but the other two are much better. Overall I think generation 7 had some damn solid ass starters. The best since generation 4.


----------



## Hero (Apr 18, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Sonia’s story kind of really sucks IMO.


Her story is easily one of the worst we've ever seen. I hate her . Maybe I hate her dumb ass unremarkable grandmother more


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2020)

Sonia


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 18, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Twilight Wings ep 4. We've got the Nessa ep everyone wanted.
> 
> Now we just need a Marnie ep and we'll have covered all of the most popular new Pokegirls



This serie of short episodes is honestly way better than anything Pokemon produced except XYZ and Generations...


----------



## Alita (Apr 18, 2020)

Hero said:


> Her story is easily one of the worst we've ever seen. I hate her . Maybe I hate her dumb ass unremarkable grandmother more



How can you *hate* such a top tier waifu? 

I agree that her grandmother is dull as fuck tho.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2020)

Hero said:


> Her story is easily one of the worst we've ever seen. I hate her . Maybe I hate her dumb ass unremarkable grandmother more


It's an absurd story where she just goes around seeing shit anyone could have seen in the last hundred years on a tour and after not having anything going for her her entire life, suddenly that makes he qualified as a professor. 

I don't hate her, but it's really stupid.

Her boring grandma at least knows she's boring and stays out of the game


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2020)

Hussain said:


> those short-episodes are often really good in both animations and story-wise. Sometimes I doubt they belong to the same anime/franchise...


The art style is really pleasant in Twilight Wings. I think it just goes to show that Pokemon isn't any one single thing.



CrownedEagle said:


> This serie of short episodes is honestly way better than anything Pokemon produced except XYZ and Generations...


Generations was a bit hit and miss for me, but maybe it'll be better with jp audio. Someone on this site actually made a batch of subs for the JP audio and I've been holding off seeing them. Some of them like Rayray vs Deoxys was amazing though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 19, 2020)

The official Twitter account for the new  television anime revealed on Sunday that the staff are temporarily suspending part of its production of the series due to the new coronavirus disease (COVID-19) situation and the state of emergency  in Japan. As a result, new episodes are delayed, and channels will re-air old episodes starting next week. The staff will reveal at a later date when the anime will return.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2020)

do we get todays episode or not ?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> do we get todays episode or not ?


Of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 19, 2020)

I heard the anime hiatus will last till December.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 19, 2020)

I doubt December.

I would hope June is the earliest we go back.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2020)

Ash just got Riolu and now this 

on the other hand Leons season got fucked


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 20, 2020)

Digimon on hiatus too 

Oh well maybe i can watch XY and SM now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Apr 20, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I heard the anime hiatus will last till December.


They already delayed Re: Zero. I can’t


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 20, 2020)

Welp time to use that time to read webtoons


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 20, 2020)

Hero said:


> They already delayed Re: Zero. I can’t


4 years waiting for Re: Zero 2nd season and they suspend its release too. Too much to handle


----------



## Karma (Apr 20, 2020)

I watched it 2 years ago so I'm not as starved as u guys


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 20, 2020)

2 years is a long while too.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2020)

what's the point of the series Netflix wants to do, when the current one is still running?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2020)

Hussain said:


> series Netflix wants to do


???


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ???


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2020)

thats just the dub of the PM2019 anime, right ? 


meh


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats just the dub of the PM2019 anime, right ?
> 
> 
> meh




if it's just a dub then that makes more sense I guess...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2020)

dub Go sounds even more annoying 

the 2 things I probably prefer in the dub are english poke names and TRio/Meowth voices .. everything else is likely better in the sub

doesnt really matter though when the dub is like 9-12 months late anyway


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 23, 2020)

Did Pokemon just get kicked off of TV in the West? Or is it just also coming there?



Shiba D. Inu said:


> dub Go sounds even more annoying
> 
> the 2 things I probably prefer in the dub are english poke names and TRio/Meowth voices .. everything else is likely better in the sub
> 
> doesnt really matter though when the dub is like 9-12 months late anyway


OG Brock and Misty sound better too, though sub James and Jessie are both good too.


----------



## Karma (Apr 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Did Pokemon just get kicked off of TV in the West?


It said exclusively so I guess so


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2020)

I also liked Dawns dub voice more than her jp voice tbh, it was pretty good (not too high-pitched) and somehow more distinctive (jp voice wasnt bad though)


I think the Netflix thing is for US only .. in Europe its still on regualr TV channels (?)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 23, 2020)

Karma said:


> It said exclusively so I guess so


That's kind of sad when you think about it. It got booted from channel to channel and now this.

Pokemon isn't really a binging series (not that it can't be) even if this means kids can watch it at their own pace when it finally does come out.


----------



## Karma (Apr 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I think the Netflix thing is for US only .. in Europe its still on regualr TV channels (?)


R they airing the new anime or the old ones? As far as I know these types of deals affect all netflix territories.


MusubiKazesaru said:


> That's kind of sad when you think about it. It got booted from channel to channel and now this.


Idk Netflix has been able to pay off studios enough to nab some pretty high profile anime. This might be the best case scenario for the studio and the anime.


----------



## Hero (Apr 23, 2020)

I can’t believe it got kicked to Netflix. Pokémon truly has fallen lmfaoooo. I blame the Alola series for that. It turned pokemon damn near into a slice of life anime. 

Also I love Professor Cerise’s voice. I’d smash. 

I haven’t watched the anime since DP so Ash’s voice threw me tf off. Is that how he sounds now because...it’s trash. 

Go’s voice is a lot more masculine than I thought it would be.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 23, 2020)

Hero said:


> I can’t believe it got kicked to Netflix. Pokémon truly has fallen lmfaoooo. I blame the Alola series for that. It turned pokemon damn near into a slice of life anime.
> 
> Also I love Professor Cerise’s voice. I’d smash.
> 
> ...


It’s the same VA as DP. They’ve had the same one since the last section of Advanced Generation.


----------



## Hero (Apr 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It’s the same VA as DP. They’ve had the same one since the last section of Advanced Generation.


I just haven’t heard his voice in so long then. Because he sounded the same sort of but higher pitched? I don’t remember him sounding so feminine like this trailer made him


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 24, 2020)

I want Ash Lucario to have his own mega form like his Greninja, if he really catch a Tyranitar like i heard from some spoilers, this could been his strongest team.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2020)

pls no Ash-Lucario


----------



## Alita (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah I'm a very hard* NO* on Lucario having his own mega evolution specifically with Ash like greninja. 

He can make due with the mega evolution he has had since Kalos thanks. 

Or even better yet they can give the mega to gengar who can also mega evolve. 

Or even better, just bring back ash greninja to Ash's team and then this really will end up being his strongest team.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2020)

Im still surprised nobody wanted to  test that Greninja for drugs when its the first time ever anyone has actually seen such a transformation for a Greninja. Heck nobody even got surprised with the change in the stadium.


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> I want Ash Lucario to have his own mega form like his Greninja, if he really catch a Tyranitar like i heard from some spoilers, this could been his strongest team.


what spoiler says he catches a tyranitar? i doubt this. tyranitar was already shown to be under the possession of team rocket as a rental so i doubt they'd give him his own

also Nessa vs Elesa, who's the better model?


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2020)

I guess he could get Tyranitar. He did care for a Larvitar once...but I don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 30, 2020)

New poster for the anime.
Greninja to return?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2020)

as a cameo - maybe

I personally doubt any of the old mons (even Kanto ones) will return as permanent additions to the current season team .. they may get cameos or brought back for a specific 1 or 2 fights, but thats it
main PM2019 roster will be Pikachu + new captures only, how its pretty much always been


Piplup tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 2, 2020)

RIP Junsa (Jenny)


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 3, 2020)

Learned about it a few days ago.
Too sad. Rest easy Kumiko ~


----------



## luffy no haki (May 3, 2020)

RIP


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2020)

RIP ...


also:


----------



## Karma (May 4, 2020)

Im guessing hell get a mega stone from her?


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 4, 2020)

So it will be a 3v3 fight? please !


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> RIP ...
> 
> 
> also:


Are they going to start airing the episodes again, or do we not have any dates?


----------



## Alita (May 4, 2020)

Japan's emergency shutdown is apparently gonna last till at least May 31 so we will have at least a month long wait it seems. 

Also Ash should really easily be beating Korrina considering he doesn't seem to have undergone a reset this gen. But I can never underestimate pokemon's desire to wank Lucario so I wouldn't be surprised if it single handedly beats most of Ash's team itself.


----------



## Hero (May 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Piplup tho


Dawn 

also I’m hyped. 

dragonite might be mega lucario after it defeats Gengar & Pikachu. I doubt they’ll have Dragonite lose it’s debut match


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 13, 2020)

The official website for the  films announced on Wednesday that Gekijōban Pocket Monster Koko, the 23rd anime  in the , has been delayed due to the spread of the new coronavirus disease (COVID-19).  had originally planned to open the film on July 10. The films' website and social media accounts will announce the new opening date and the release date for advance ticket passes as soon as they are decided.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 15, 2020)

The fifth episode of Pokemon: Twilight Wings won’t be posted this month as originally expected. The Pokemon Company has announced that, due to the coronavirus, its release has been delayed. It will now debut on June 5.

After the fifth episode, Pokemon: Twilight Wings will be getting two more. It’s not yet known if the coronavirus will impact future releases.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2020)

kids show


----------



## luffy no haki (May 21, 2020)

Where was this version of pkmn when I was a kid?


----------



## jesusus (May 21, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Where was this version of pkmn when I was a kid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2020)

japan only


----------



## Gordo solos (May 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> kids show


Most lewd you got with Clair back then


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Aduro (May 31, 2020)

This was back at the turn of the millennium. Pokemon doesn't do much fanservice, but every few years, big tits happen.

Still nowhere near as bad as the Electric Tale of Pikachu. That had way too many underage titties.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 31, 2020)

Aduro said:


> This was back at the turn of the millennium. Pokemon doesn't do much fanservice, but every few years, big tits happen.
> 
> Still nowhere near as bad as the Electric Tale of Pikachu. That had way too many underage titties.


The odd thing that Pokemon does sometimes now is have women who clearly are busty, but then they wipe the cleavage line.



That being said, weirdly enough that's how her character art looks like


----------



## Aduro (May 31, 2020)

Yeah, changing the outfits a little would be better than that. Its kinda uncanny valley, probably draws more attention to the boobs in a bad way than a black line would in a good way.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2020)

at least they showed off Claire nicely 

also made her the "cool big sis" type, instead of the brat from the games


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2020)

doesn anyone else besides me for this to be Ashes last series ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 31, 2020)

I'm fine with Ash, but Go has to live up to his name and get the fuck out of here.


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2020)

Aduro said:


> This was back at the turn of the millennium. Pokemon doesn't do much fanservice, but every few years, big tits happen.
> 
> Still nowhere near as bad as the Electric Tale of Pikachu. That had way too many underage titties.


Good ol Lorelel/Prima tiddies. ah yes I remember her ep and how I was disappointed we didn't see more of her beyond that 1 orange islands ep back then.

also remember thirsting almost as hard as Brock over Prof Ivy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The odd thing that Pokemon does sometimes now is have women who clearly are busty, but then they wipe the cleavage line.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, weirdly enough that's how her character art looks like


Its a uniboob.


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> doesn anyone else besides me for this to be Ashes last series ?


Nah. No Ash = No Pikachu. They wouldn't pull such a bold move removing their trademark character.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Nah. No Ash = No Pikachu. They wouldn't pull such a bold move removing their trademark character.


Im not talking about what they will do
Im talking what I want 

Im about ready for a new MC .. as long as its not Go 

tbh I always wanted the rotating game MC cast for the anime


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2020)

> Now an overall question about the show. Will Ash ever become a Pokemon Master? He laughed and fell back on the couch. He blatantly said that when Ash becomes a Pokemon Master, the show will end. It will be the last episode. Going back to my first interview, I did not mention that he stated the show was cyclical because it could be the audience is constantly replaced (since children get older and leave, and new children come in), so they are allowed to get away with having the same repetitive goal. So, the show would probably continue the same way collect badges, travel through different regions, never age. *Will Ash and Pikachu ever be replaced? No. Will they ever age? No. *Will there be a 5th generation of Pokemon and will the show keep continuing? He laughed even harder and said of course. Pokemon will continue for many generations to come, and as he made it sound, probably forever.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Garcher (Jun 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


why do people so often assume any anime character with slightly darker skin tone is black


----------



## Aduro (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm all for more dark-skinned characters in anime. Especially when they're not ethnic stereotypes. Its true that pokemon has been a bit better at having more diverse characters in the last few gens.

But most pokegirls were 'independent', May was sporty and Misty was always a tomboyish battler with more experience than Ash. Dawn was very feminine, but its not like there weren't other types of girls around in DPPt.

I think the reason fans found Iris annoying was that she was constantly putting Ash down. That added to the fans frustration that Ash was being so goddamned stupid in BW. After seeing him regress yet again from one of the strongest trainers in Sinnoh to a complete dunce. 

Plus, Iris' goal wasn't something that took prominence in the way that May and Dawn's contests were. They were constantly building up their teams for a competition, and had a lot of well developed rivals for that reason.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2020)

Add that Iris was pretty stupid as well a good amount of times it was a case of the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)

Tbh Dawn showed a tomboy side pretty often, maybe even more than May
Despite her looks


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 3, 2020)

May has sporty clothing, but they went with a fairly feminine personality for her.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 3, 2020)

the problem with the girls is that they don't have any tangible ambition as a trainer and instead do beauty contests

from what I've read of the Adventures manga it handles the female characters way better, imo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)

well they are actual protags/MCs in the manga
in the anime they cannot be, since Ash still holds that position .. which is why I want him to go
its the best the anime can do with Ash around



Garcher said:


> instead do beauty contests


tbh thats not really true for May and Dawn
they did contests, but anime contests are very different from game contests
- the first round is doing flashy looking combo moves, sometimes combining 3+ moves 
- the second round is just consecutive battles (both single and double), but with a 5 min time limit and extra rules/win condition
i dont think there was any pokemon dress-up or anything like that in anime contests

they both also had full teams (7 pokemon even IIRC) and train with them etc.
they pretty much do as much as they can without being allowed to do gyms and league (although Dawn did challenge Maylene that one time)
its kinda nice anime did tha rather than copy-paste game contests (which are indeed like talent shows/beauty contests etc.)

but like I said - I wish anime always did rotating MC cast from the start


----------



## Garcher (Jun 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> well they are actual protags/MCs in the manga
> in the anime they cannot be, since Ash still holds that position .. which is why I want him to go
> its the best the anime can do with Ash around
> 
> ...


the dress ups are only in 4th gen contests afaik

it's just so obvious that the contests are one of the things GF made to make the franchise more appealing to girls because battles are too savage for them


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)

thats silly, which girl trainer wouldnt want to be like Cynthia 
or any female gym leader/E4


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 3, 2020)

Tripokalons from XY were kind of a dumb downgrade from Contests. I like Serena and all but it's basically one round of random stuff that almost anyone could get through and then a slightly more involved or less involved version of the first rounds of contests. There's no battling involved and the winners are chosen by the in-show audience which makes it feel more like whoever goes through goes through because the plot demanded it. Some are legitimately well done performances, but you can kind of get what I mean.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 3, 2020)

Also why the fuck are they originally called Tripokalons (the dub name is different) when there's only two main rounds?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There's no battling involved


they kind of started scaling back on girl companion activity ever since gen 4/5 anime ? 

DP - Dawn, the most a girl companion ever got to do in the anime I think
BW - Iris, battled, but couldnt do gyms and gets a lot of hate in general .. didnt have a full 6 team
XY - see post above
SM - dunno what they did there, but i saw on bulbapedia Lillie and 1 other SM girl had 1 (_one_) pokemon ??? 
PM - theres pretty much no girl anymore, just Go


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they kind of started scaling back on girl companion activity ever since gen 4/5 anime ?
> 
> DP- Dawn, the most a girl companion ever got to do in the anime I think
> BW - Iris, battled, but couldnt do gyms and gets a lot of hate in general .. didnt have a full 6 team
> ...


XY did pretty good with girls overall, but Serena's story so to speak was just a bit watered down due to what I said (she also ends up with only 3 Pokemon), on the other hand they make a point to have the whole crush on Ash thing semi-prominent so she has that going for her and the younger girl in the group, Eureka isn't pointless like Max and is a pretty fun character, and she even has a connection to the main plot of XY&Z.

SM had them all as regular characters, but their goals are just all different. One at first was scared of Pokemon and she learned to love them again so it's not so weird that she only had one. Another just wants to make her family's restaurant even better and the last one just wants to make fucking bubbles with her Popplio  (but she's pretty fun). They're pretty decent characters, but they're not very battle focused at all and only Suiren is semi-serious about battling. That's more of Ash and Kaki's thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)

I heard Eureka/Bonnie is pretty good (everyone says she is >> Max) and some said she even felt like more of a heroine than Serena 

I read that Lana/the blue one is pretty fun and kind of a troll .. and that SM is more laid back and less battles (i dont really mind, i tend to enjoy even the goofy pokemon filler if its entertaining)

i really need to get done with XY & SM
especially with that Korrina episode coming up soon in PM and I dont even know anything about that


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I heard Eureka/Bonnie is pretty good (everyone says she is >> Max) and some said she even felt like more of a heroine than Serena
> 
> I read that Lana/the blue one is pretty fun and kind of a troll .. and that SM is more laid back and less battles (i dont really mind, i tend to enjoy even the goofy pokemon filler if its entertaining)
> 
> ...


I hate the name Bonnie for her, but yeah she's pretty great. She's adorable, and she's not just a pointless tag along. She also has a really close relationship with the Dedenne her brother caught for her and Dedenne is like the cutest thing in the Pokemon anime ever.

Suiren is Lana's Japanese name and yeah she's kind of fun and a bit trollish. I feel like SM picks up more as it goes, but at the start it's way too heavy on the goofiness. Eventually they get a better balance for it, but it was also that the series gave everyone whiplash as well. Eventually it sort of wins you over, but lacks a certain oomph still even then.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)

so how long until that Riolu evolves


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Sinoka (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2020)

creepy


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2020)

the fuck did I just watch? 

---
do we know if the anime production is coming back soon? 
(I think I read somewhere they we should get an episode today (Sunday, here) but I can't remember for sure )


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 6, 2020)

Episode today


----------



## Alita (Jun 8, 2020)

I liked yesterday's episode but it's weird that this anime is back on now while others won't be back till next month apparently.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 8, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> I liked yesterday's episode but it's weird that this anime is back on now while others won't be back till next month apparently.


Major 2nd is back too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they kind of started scaling back on girl companion activity ever since gen 4/5 anime ?
> 
> DP - Dawn, the most a girl companion ever got to do in the anime I think
> BW - Iris, battled, but couldnt do gyms and gets a lot of hate in general .. didnt have a full 6 team
> ...



Don't speak on my girl like this, she just born in the wrong body but still precious.


*Spoiler*: __ 








More sexual tension beetween her and Ash in one episode that the entire pokegirl cast in all season.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> More sexual tension beetween her and Ash in one episode that the entire pokegirl cast in all season.


thats true 
I wonder how many current season/Go merch the japanese fujos have already bought up 


the Raihan episode will probably push Leon x Raihan


----------



## jesusus (Jun 12, 2020)

Should of just made Go a girl.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 12, 2020)

That disgusting moment when you havent watched pokemon since it went on hiatus and the first shit on the screen when you do is a reminder of Leon wank with Ash wanting to be like him.

Fucking kill me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 12, 2020)

HAPPY PRIDE MONTH


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 12, 2020)

Leon sucks.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 12, 2020)

They better not to bring my Cynthia in this tournament, if she only come to be trash by Leon to hype him more, i would drop this serie and the future season if that happen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> They better not to bring my Cynthia in this tournament, if she only come to be trash by Leon to hype him more, i would drop this serie and the future season if that happen.


Leon doesnt leave Galar, since he knows he can only win Dynamax battles


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Leon doesnt leave Galar, since he knows he can only win Dynamax battles



Dynamax or Not, Babe only need one guy to make him cry.



 after finishing yesterday sword and shield, I can assure that Cynthia is the strongest champion in any shape of ways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Dynamax or Not, Babe only need one guy to make him cry.
> 
> 
> 
> after finishing yesterday sword and shield, I can assure that Cynthia is the strongest champion in any shape of ways.


if the battle is outside Galar - Cynthia crushes with her Mega Garchomp
if its in Galar - she wins with Gmax Garchomp which is undoubtedly coming soon


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 12, 2020)

I really wanna see Cynthia again so badly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I really wanna see Cynthia again so badly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Jun 14, 2020)

Leon

Cynthia


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Jun 14, 2020)

Leon is overrated. I fodderized him easily in both games... 
Don't see why would they let him be the strongest...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2020)

Charizard is the actual champion, Leon just carries the champions pokeball


----------



## Steven (Jun 14, 2020)

These clothes...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2020)

his post game rematch clothes actually look ok

but that shit


----------



## Karma (Jun 14, 2020)

Leon is so over designed.

Long purple hair, weird beard, hat, foot ball uniform and royal cape.

It's like they had 3 ideas of how the champion should've looked like and decided to just jam all their concepts into 1 big dumpster fire.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 14, 2020)

Leon is the worst Champ across all generations.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 14, 2020)

Leon is the worst champion by far. Shamelessly shilled to be most powerful just cause he has a Charizard. The guys design is ugly, has no personality or prestige and his character boils down to Me use Charizard I special!  a 12 year olds OC if I ever saw one


----------



## Steven (Jun 14, 2020)

I dont know why,but Leon reminds me of the early Beyblade days and the All Starz Team(A all in 1 Person)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 14, 2020)

I mean Leon is OK. I prefer him over Lance and Alder but he ain't any better than Cynthia either be design or character wise. I hate that he is massively overrated. Cynthia gets all the love she deserves. She is truly very tough to defeat in all games, anime and manga. Cynthia should be true #1 champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2020)

great reaction pic for 2020 in general

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 14, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> great reaction pic for 2020 in general

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 14, 2020)

If I was in the pokemon world, id throw a bunch of thunder stones at Pikachu for fun


----------



## Alita (Jun 14, 2020)

While I agree Leon sucks, at the same time I do think Cynthia is overrated. If you have prior knowledge on her team and know how to battle she is not that difficult to deal with. Same as every other champion basically. 

And worst champ for me is probably between Leon and Alder. I never cared much for Alder and he was pretty forgettable imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 14, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Charizard is the actual champion, Leon just carries the champions pokeball



his character design, his team, his main ace (charizard), his clothes, all of this seem like a 12 year old boy self insertion in a pokemon game. i still remember when he speak about Galar Future with Rose, this dumbass could not find anything better than to tell him that his crisis could well await after his match with us. We all know how it ended the next day


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2020)

Based Team Rocket dara


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2020)

Corrina rematch


----------



## jesusus (Jun 15, 2020)

I wonder if they'll have Korrina reference Serena or Ash's old pokemon?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2020)

Some DP art.



jesusus said:


> I wonder if they'll have Korrina reference Serena or Ash's old pokemon?


No clue, but she clearly remembers Ash and it was weird if it was otherwise considering her mini-arc. Ash still needs to rack up a higher win count against Mega Lucario because it pushed Pikachu's shit in 3-4 times vs that last win he got. I feel like this series is against off-handed mentions, but Corrina was a temporary party member so it doesn't feel impossible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah I liked this week's pokemon episode a lot as well. We need more episodes focusing on members of team rocket that are not jessie and James. The purple haired girl and her elite unit took down ash and captured a whole buttload of pokemon in one episode while jessie and James have had less success over multiple regions. 

Korrina coming back next week is cool tho it also means more of the usual Lucario wanking. Since they have no problem bringing back old characters I'm hoping maybe we will see serena and iris again in the future.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2020)

btw in the dub they are apparently calling this anime PWC - "World Coronation Series"
and Leon isnt World Champion, but "Supreme Monarch" or some shit


----------



## jesusus (Jun 15, 2020)

At least that means Leon isn't > Cynthia in dub land.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Some DP art.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2020)

they probably dont want to have Ash be a full champion even if/when he beats Leon, so they can milk/stretch out his "quest" some more


----------



## jesusus (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Steven (Jun 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they probably dont want to have Ash be a full champion even if/when he beats Leon, so they can milk/stretch out his "quest" some more


But he is the Champion of Aloha


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2020)

its a crime they never put Karen into the anime 

anime seems kind of random as to which E4 to show and which not


----------



## jesusus (Jun 16, 2020)

Acno said:


> But he is the Champion of Aloha


Champion of a tourist attraction. No one else outside of Kukui seems to care


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 16, 2020)

Acno said:


> But he is the Champion of Aloha



Even the randoms, know what he won is a discount league as a consolation gift for the Kalos Fiasco.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its a crime they never put Karen into the anime
> 
> anime seems kind of random as to which E4 to show and which not


They at least threw us a bone with Lorelei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 21, 2020)

Dragonite 
swept


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 21, 2020)

Gengar the jobber


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 21, 2020)

How great is to see battles without dinamax shit, megas back and Ash being competent


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 21, 2020)

Honestly never should have left the Mega concept.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 21, 2020)

Hippopotas weighs ~50 kg


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 21, 2020)

Ash has always been a physical beast.


----------



## Alita (Jun 21, 2020)

Episode was alright. Would have been better if not for the usual Lucario wank. Gengar definitely should have did much better in that battle then he did considering his performance against the electric type gym leader. But it was great to see mega evolution again and it's nice to see ash use a different strategy then what he normally does most of the time. It was also great to see dragonite sweep. It's a greatly welcome surprise since I figured Lucario was gonna win.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Lucario wank


Just wait till Ashes Lucario starts battling


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 22, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Episode was alright. Would have been better if not for the usual Lucario wank. Gengar definitely should have did much better in that battle then he did considering his performance against the electric type gym leader. But it was great to see mega evolution again and it's nice to see ash use a different strategy then what he normally does most of the time. It was also great to see dragonite sweep. It's a greatly welcome surprise since I figured Lucario was gonna win.


This is the same Lucario that beat the shit out of Pikachu multiple times in XY. Beating a rusty ass Gengar with a combo with another Pokemon via U Turn and a super effective move isn't wank.

I thought Ash's tactics with Dragonite were a bit mediocre tbh. Dragon Dance only just happened to do what it did and Ash mostly just took advantage of Dragonite's BST 

I thought it was an alright battle overall though and they brought back some returning characters alright.

I thought it was funny how Corrina's grandpa was like "I haven't heard the name Kanto in a long time" as if it could only be associated with Ash


----------



## Fujitora (Jun 22, 2020)

Should i watch this or nah? Started x and y and didnt finish the first ep.


----------



## Fujitora (Jun 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Hippopotas weighs ~50 kg


Ash is an immortal super powerful vampire. It is known.

Dude was carrying this bitch effortlessly:

Which weights nearly 1 tons.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 22, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Should i watch this or nah? Started x and y and didnt finish the first ep.


I'd much sooner go back to XY.


----------



## Fujitora (Jun 22, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'd much sooner go back to XY.


So you recommend x and y? Kinda stopped pokemon cause it was the same childish thing over and over again.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 22, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Episode was alright. Would have been better if not for the usual Lucario wank. Gengar definitely should have did much better in that battle then he did considering his performance against the electric type gym leader. But it was great to see mega evolution again and it's nice to see ash use a different strategy then what he normally does most of the time. It was also great to see dragonite sweep. It's a greatly welcome surprise since I figured Lucario was gonna win.


 What wank? if anything they wanked Dragonite he basically defeated Mega-lucario who was a monster in XY with two moves and just finishing another battle.

Having hate for Lucario when he is not even doing anything is dumb.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 22, 2020)

I honestly thought Ash would lose the battle


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2020)

How on this earth did they wank Lucario? 

@Alita54  did not watch the episode clearly.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2020)

Alita has an anti-Lucario vendetta

hates dogs


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice to see that Ash doesn't regressed in term of intelligence to his Unova or Hoenn self. like in the game, Dragon Dance is still broken when my dragapult use this move, he can sweep a  full team even with non effective move.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2020)

Pseudo + Dragon Dance = Good Game

Pseudo + Dragon Dance x2 = Good God.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 22, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Pseudo + Dragon Dance = Good Game
> 
> Pseudo + Dragon Dance x2 = Good God.


Dragon dance was so broken it stopped fury swipes, plis nerf.

It's weird watching Ash using boosting moves.


----------



## Alita (Jun 22, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This is the same Lucario that beat the shit out of Pikachu multiple times in XY. Beating a rusty ass Gengar with a combo with another Pokemon via U Turn and a super effective move isn't wank.
> 
> I thought Ash's tactics with Dragonite were a bit mediocre tbh. Dragon Dance only just happened to do what it did and Ash mostly just took advantage of Dragonite's BST
> 
> ...



Yeah but that was a weaker Pikachu and Korrina is supposed to be one of the weaker gym leaders from kalos considering she is only ranked 3rd. Gengar took down one of the replacement gym leaders pokes if I remember right and that gym leader is ranked 3rd in the region just like Korrina. I don't believe there is such a ridiculous gap that gengar should be getting beat this easy. He should have put up a much better fight before going down.

Dragon Dance is still a new strategy ash has used compared to most past ones if I'm not mistaken so I still liked the change of pace.


----------



## Alita (Jun 22, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> What wank? if anything they wanked Dragonite he basically defeated Mega-lucario who was a monster in XY with two moves and just finishing another battle.
> 
> Having hate for Lucario when he is not even doing anything is dumb.



Dragonite is a pseudo legendary and should be pretty high level being one in the first place plus he did two dragon dances ahead of time. He should definitely be able to compete with Lucario. 

And as I mentioned before Korrina is one of the weaker gym leaders from her region and gengar already show cased that he is not fodder compared to gym leader pokes as he behaved here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2020)

is there any good reason why Ash didnt have a Mega in XY series ?

that seems so stupid


----------



## Alita (Jun 22, 2020)

I think Ash Greninja was meant to be ash's mega evo in XYZ. 

Tho then again when you used him in the games I don't believe he counted as taking a mega slot so I'm not sure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2020)

but why not just give a regular actual normal Mega


----------



## Alita (Jun 22, 2020)

Well all the other pokes he had in that region could not mega evolve (Hawlucha, Pikachu, goodra, noivern, and talonflame.). 

I think it would have been great if they brought back his Charizard and given ash at least temporarily the Y mega stone to evolve him. Tho that would have likely taken away a lot of screen time and development for greninja.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Yeah but that was a weaker Pikachu and Korrina is supposed to be one of the weaker gym leaders from kalos considering she is only ranked 3rd. Gengar took down one of the replacement gym leaders pokes if I remember right and that gym leader is ranked 3rd in the region just like Korrina. I don't believe there is such a ridiculous gap that gengar should be getting beat this easy. He should have put up a much better fight before going down.
> 
> Dragon Dance is still a new strategy ash has used compared to most past ones if I'm not mistaken so I still liked the change of pace.


Who said she was a weaker gym leader? She was probably one of the stronger ones and even with Lucario not in control of its Mega Evolved state, it was kicking Pikachu around constantly throughout her mini-arc. There's no gym leader "ranks" except in the game version of Galar sorta and it's been more and more established that some leaders use weaker teams for weaker challenger's to match their skill levels to some degree. I'm sure Korrina for instance like Ash only just started on this world Pokemon rankings thing recently. Otherwise wouldn't all of the established characters already be towards the top?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Jun 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Who said she was a weaker gym leader? She was probably one of the stronger ones and even with Lucario not in control of its Mega Evolved state, it was kicking Pikachu around constantly throughout her mini-arc. There's no gym leader "ranks" except in the game version of Galar sorta and it's been more and more established that some leaders use weaker teams for weaker challenger's to match their skill levels to some degree. I'm sure Korrina for instance like Ash only just started on this world Pokemon rankings thing recently. Otherwise wouldn't all of the established characters already be towards the top?



Aren't the gym leaders ranked in strength for each region based on the time you face them in the story? It's why she is the 3rd one you face in kalos rather than one of the later ones. I get the impression from the anime that later gym leaders in kalos were meant to be stronger than her as ash got stronger after fighting her and still struggled against later gym leaders. The ice type gym leader from kalos should be for sure much stronger than her since he beat ash the first time and even when he had ash greninja.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> So you recommend x and y? Kinda stopped pokemon cause it was the same childish thing over and over again.


Yeah, I would. It had a good main cast. It's not one of the seasons that over-uses Team Rocket. It has the best overall battles and battle animation due to the 3D camera which makes even the simplest fights dynamic and Ash is at his most competent on average with a strong team. It has the feel of a shounen series more than a kids show. This is also where the series ditched animation board backgrounds completely.

I'm not saying that it's not more Pokemon though so it's up to you,  but it's not like One Piece (your avatar obviously) is so much more mature than it, just more serialized.

Something I might suggest is trying the action-heavy side series to XY, The Mega Evolution specials. There's four of them and they follow another character named Alain and his Charizard. Alain later becomes a reoccurring character in XY&Z (XY's sequel) and his story is relevant to the plot in that series.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Aren't the gym leaders ranked in strength for each region based on the time you face them in the story? It's why she is the 3rd one you face in kalos rather than one of the later ones. I get the impression from the anime that later gym leaders in kalos were meant to be stronger than her as ash got stronger after fighting her and still struggled against later gym leaders. The ice type gym leader from kalos should be for sure much stronger than her since he beat ash the first time and even when he had ash greninja.


Not really. A trainer might start in a completely different place than another one and they'd pick up badges differently. Why would they start with "gym leader 6" or something. Do you really think they'd travel around to go in a specific order all of the time? Hell Ash intended to start with the fifth gym since he arrived in that city, but put it off for a few different plot reasons more than there being an order.

Ash loses as plot demands. Avalugg's durability was retarded because they wanted Ash/Greninja to develop before the league. Later on it falls way easier in comparison and it's not even the guy's "ace". Different trainer present different challenges. He also loses the first gym battle.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Fujitora (Jun 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah, I would. It had a good main cast. It's not one of the seasons that over-uses Team Rocket. It has the best overall battles and battle animation due to the 3D camera which makes even the simplest fights dynamic and Ash is at his most competent on average with a strong team. It has the feel of a shounen series more than a kids show. This is also where the series ditched animation board backgrounds completely.
> 
> I'm not saying that it's not more Pokemon though so it's up to you,  but it's not like One Piece (your avatar obviously) is so much more mature than it, just more serialized.
> 
> Something I might suggest is trying the action-heavy side series to XY, The Mega Evolution specials. There's four of them and they follow another character named Alain and his Charizard. Alain later becomes a reoccurring character in XY&Z (XY's sequel) and his story is relevant to the plot in that series.


So should i watch the specials before x/y?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> So should i watch the specials before x/y?


They came out while XY was going on. You can do whatever you want and either watch them before XY&Z, gradually during XY as they did on release (let's say one every 15-20 episodes with the last one right after XY's last ep), or before or just whenever you feel like.


----------



## Fujitora (Jun 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They came out while XY was going on. You can do whatever you want and either watch them before XY&Z, gradually during XY as they did on release (let's say one every 15-20 episodes with the last one right after XY's last ep), or before or just whenever you feel like.


kk i was just wondering about the continuity is all, but ill watch it alll. Thanks friend! If yx got more mature then im all for it!


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 23, 2020)

There is no such thing as a "Pikachu weaker than now" ( except Unova, fuck Best Wishes ), Pikachu just lost against team rocket last episode.

This is not a shonen where power levels rise every season and this is not the games where they have clear levels.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> kk i was just wondering about the continuity is all, but ill watch it alll. Thanks friend! If yx got more mature then im all for it!


Mature isn't the word I'd use, but it's consistent and unlike say DP, the "filler" isn't rampant and like I said it has a more "shounen" tone overall.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2020)

has science gone too far ?


----------



## Aduro (Jun 27, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Aren't the gym leaders ranked in strength for each region based on the time you face them in the story? It's why she is the 3rd one you face in kalos rather than one of the later ones. I get the impression from the anime that later gym leaders in kalos were meant to be stronger than her as ash got stronger after fighting her and still struggled against later gym leaders.


That's usually the case in most of the games, but in the Adventures manga and the anime, you can battle whoever you want in whatever order you want. And they just happen to be weak enough to barely challenge Ash even though Ash is steadily getting stronger.

The logical one was in that Pokemon Origins anime, in which the gym leaders were all holding back depending on how many badges the trainer got. It made more sense that not every trainer who got partway through their journeys could beat most of the gym leaders going all out. Given how respected gym leaders are by their communities.

The Island trials kinda worked too. They got progressively tougher, but the people undergoing the trials were expected to do them in order. Rather than taking them on at random.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 27, 2020)

Aduro said:


> That's usually the case in most of the games, but in the Adventures manga and the anime, you can battle whoever you want in whatever order you want. And they just happen to be weak enough to barely challenge Ash even though Ash is steadily getting stronger.
> 
> The logical one was in that Pokemon Origins anime, in which the gym leaders were all holding back depending on how many badges the trainer got. It made more sense that not every trainer who got partway through their journeys could beat most of the gym leaders going all out. Given how respected gym leaders are by their communities.
> 
> The Island trials kinda worked too. They got progressively tougher, but the people undergoing the trials were expected to do them in order. Rather than taking them on at random.



Galar make clear in the game that the gym leader was holding back depend of how many badges the player had at this time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 2, 2020)

I feel the last episode was the weakest out of all the episodes that we've seen in Journeys so far. It was very dull and uninteresting tbf but one bad episode out of 26 episodes isn't bad at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 3, 2020)

I really hope DP remakes will get their own "twilight wings" animated shorts 

would be great to see Sinnoh gang in that style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 3, 2020)

I hope so too.
I will never lose my hope. I am sure we will get Sinnoh remakes one day! Sinnoh Gen4ever. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> I really hope DP remakes will get their own "twilight wings" animated shorts
> 
> would be great to see Sinnoh gang in that style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 5, 2020)

I haven't seen the episode yet but from the preview/summary I saw on serebii's website....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ash apparently gets a galarian farfetch'd which I am a bit surprised by as I though his first galar poke would be either grookey or soble. I also didn't expect him to have 2 pokes of the same type since this is his all star team apparently I figured it would be very diverse. I'm not necessarily against it tho since sirfetch'd is one of the few new galar designs I really like. Still hopes he gets grookey as his final poke tho or a fairy type of some kind.




Also episode 6 of Twilight wings came out Friday tho I didn't like it as much as the previous ones. Probably cause I never really cared about the ghost type gym leader.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2020)

Sirfetch'd is a chad but its going to get overshadowed by Lucario


----------



## Karma (Jul 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I really hope DP remakes will get their own "twilight wings" animated shorts
> 
> would be great to see Sinnoh gang in that style


Dawn will probably probably get a little arc in the new anime if the remakes happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2020)

thje ONE thing that can ruin DP remakes (aside from SWSH engine shit visuals) is if they force dynamax into Sinnoh


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thje ONE thing that can ruin DP remakes (aside from SWSH engine shit visuals) is if they force dynamax into Sinnoh


Shut up, don't even say it



Alita said:


> I haven't seen the episode yet but from the preview/summary I saw on serebii's website....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Ash gets a farfetch? that is good news, I hope grookey too tho, still salty that Go stole Golurk from him.

At this point it is obvious he is going to catch more than 6 pokemon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Alita (Jul 5, 2020)

I honestly would be shocked if they did remakes of diamond and pearl without including content from galar. Particularly Dynamax.

When they did the remakes of Ruby and Sapphire they included content from X and Y like Mega Evolutions for example. I feel like Dynamax is going to be a thing for at least all 8th generation games including any remakes.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2020)

Dynamax in muh Sinnoh remakes?

Also Sonia

Leon

Galarian Farfetchd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 5, 2020)

Dynamax sucks. Don't bring that shit in Sinnoh remakes. I hope they include Mega evos tho


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 5, 2020)

Chadfetch'd is awesome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Leon


will he ever do anything other than a 1v1 dynamax battle ? 


I hope there are Master rank 6v6 battles outside Galar
some real champs out there that can show a good battle 
imagine Cynthias Mega Garchomp vs Stevens Mega Metagross


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 6, 2020)

When not even the anime can make the Dinashit look good, you know it was a horrible idea.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 6, 2020)

Is it just me or is Leon's strategy getting his ass beat and then relying on auto-winning every D-Max move clash somehow?

Sonia was kind of ditsy/lame, but I guess that's just how she is in the games too.

I really wish the battles with G-Farfetche'd was directed and animated better. It lacked any sense of intensity and those scenes were really begging for it. Ash got to be pretty cool though. We still need to see more from Farfetch'd's fighting style, the whole big slow swings thing needs work.

This episode had a good amount of content, but it could've been a lot better somehow.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2020)

if the anime was not rigged, that Stone Edge would have fucked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 7, 2020)

So is Mimey on his team or nah lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Extravlad (Jul 7, 2020)

Top 3 wishes for Pkmn anime

-Bring back Gary

-Bring back Paul

-Bring back Charizard

thats it, idc about the rest


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 9, 2020)

As long as Ash gets Super Saiyan 3 Gorila I'm fine... I hate Inteleon design.

I wonder what water type Ash is going to get, he always has one.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2020)

Hero said:


> So is Mimey on his team or nah lol


Yes


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 9, 2020)

Ash needs a GMax Charizard


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2020)

No he needs Charizard Y.

GMax are ugly and Pikachu is already one.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2020)

Apparently in the latest summary batch. Pikachu is jealous of Riolu. Riolu recently just won a battle for a tournament rank.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> No he needs Charizard Y.
> 
> GMax are ugly and Pikachu is already one.


yes

all Charizards except the Y one are fat beer belly fucks
Y is slender



Extravlad said:


> Ash needs a GMax Charizard


no thx, Im already sick of Leons Charizard


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 9, 2020)

GMax are ugly but GMax Charizard isn't


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2020)

they could show an orange turd and call it Charizard and Vlad would love it


----------



## Alita (Jul 9, 2020)

So go gets sobble? That means he will have 2 starter pokes. Hopefully this means ash will get grookey for his last poke.


----------



## Hero (Jul 9, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Yes


Will Mimey battle again though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Alita (Jul 13, 2020)

After this weeks ep I'm really hoping ash gets grookey at some point and evolves it up to rilaboom. Rilaboom has the best design out of all the fully evolved galar starters imo.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 16, 2020)

It's officially confirmed old characters will be returning in future episodes. We are getting a new opening as well. I hope Cynthia will be one of those characters to show up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2020)

Steven too, and hopefully Gary as well.

Imagine the guy who abandoned competitive fighting career for nerding around to come back and kick the ass of the champion of that unmemorable bunch of islands....AGAIN like when he did to make him travel to Sinnoh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 17, 2020)

I would personally like Paul to return as well. And Dawn of course. There is so much good stuff coming to Journeys anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2020)

Gary, Paul, Dawn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 17, 2020)

even if I prefer the mega evolution and I am far from being a fan of the Dynamax concept, i find some g-max better than some mega evolution, i prefer the Gmax form of Blastoise and Venusaur over their mega.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2020)

some of it looks ok
but the way they stand and shoot attacks like giant unmoving statues is awful

this is how a 500 foot tall kaiju fights


----------



## Hero (Jul 18, 2020)

Alita said:


> After this weeks ep I'm really hoping ash gets grookey at some point and evolves it up to rilaboom. Rilaboom has the best design out of all the fully evolved galar starters imo.


Cinderace does when you consider its G-Max form. Should have been it’s finally design tbh


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm glad Ash did not catch Sobble. It just did not suit him at all. I am okay with him catching Grookey tho. It would be interesting but I somehow feel this will be the first region ever Ash won't be getting a starter.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

Btw Ash already owns 6 Pokemon in this series so we can say his team is complete. That is not a reason to stop him from catching more Pokemon. Just saying.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 18, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Btw Ash already owns 6 Pokemon in this series so we can say his team is complete. That is not a reason to stop him from catching more Pokemon. Just saying.


It's not the first time Ash would have more than 6 pokemon, especially when is this early and most of them are evolved.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> It's not the first time Ash has more than 6 pokemon, especially when is this early and most of them are evolved.


I know.
It's not the first time he only catches six either.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2020)

Wait

Pikachu
Dragonite
Gengar
Riolu
Farfetchd
Mime

Tbf probly mime will be replaced


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 18, 2020)

Gary the GOAT must come back, best rival ever, Paul who?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Paul who



best rival ever

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2020)

the Ash-Paul-Chimchar drama triangle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> best rival ever


I agree


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

I mean Gary is awesome, I like him a lot and I'm also okay with him coming back but Ash's best rival is Paul without a doubt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 18, 2020)

Ash's best rival is Gary.

Paul is a loser who was bullying Ash because he used his mons caught in previous regions.
That noob couldn't beat Brandon whom Ash destroyed
Ash would've murked his ass if he did the same as Paul and brought in Snorlax,Charizard and co


----------



## Alita (Jul 18, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Gary the GOAT must come back, best rival ever, Paul who?



While I would enjoy seeing Gary back, he is following in his grandfather's footsteps to become a professor now so if he does come back he won't be ash's rival anymore sadly.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Ash's best rival is Gary.
> 
> Paul is a loser who was bullying Ash because he used his mons caught in previous regions.
> That noob couldn't beat Brandon whom Ash destroyed
> Ash would've murked his ass if he did the same as Paul and brought in Snorlax,Charizard and co


Factually incorrect.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

Not best rival when he quit as a trainer. Paul's still a trainer and he will likely meet Ash again as they promised so he can still be Ash's rival but Gary can not anymore. There is more to Paul than his Pokemon. Paul's character, personality and development were pretty damn good as well. He felt like true rival with that cynic and brutal personality.. it made him more enjoyable and likeable.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Factually incorrect.


Do you know what factually mean? 
Paul was using his Torterra which he received when he started his journey (Paul went through 3 regions with it before going after the Sinnoh league) and his Ursaring as well caught in a previous region
Ash was using newbie Sinnoh mons


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2020)

No you said Ash destroyed Brandon. Factually incorrect. 

Ash didn't beat Paul's best team. Paul admitted he used a team he thought would counter Ash's. 

Only 4 pokemon of Ash's beat any of Paul's pokemon. Infernape, Buizel, Gliscor, Pikachu. Infernape, Gliscor, and Pikachu all had intense training by Ash and others, and barely beat Paul. 

You are making up facts in the Anime that never happened.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Do you know what factually mean?
> Paul was using his Torterra which he received when he started his journey (Paul went through 3 regions with it before going after the Sinnoh league) and his Ursaring as well caught in a previous region
> Ash was using newbie Sinnoh mons


He caught Ursaring in Sinnoh lol.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2020)

Gary by canon and by fact has actually placed lower than Ash in both those tournaments they battled in.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Do you know what factually mean?
> Paul was using his Torterra which he received when he started his journey (Paul went through 3 regions with it before going after the Sinnoh league) and his Ursaring as well caught in a previous region
> Ash was using newbie Sinnoh mons


And you got caught lying because Ursaring was caught in Sinnoh.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2020)

Without saying that not everybody has to go retard like Ash. 

"I have mons that can fight legendaries and overpower tons of others....Let´s just bring Pikashit  and his inconsistent bullshit ass fighting level and let step-dad Oak take care of the rest."


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

The only Pokemon from pervious regions that Paul actually used VS Ash were Weaville and Torterra. Weaville did not even accompany him through all these regions and Torterra is to Paul what Pikachu is to Ash. All of Paul's Pokemon used vs Ash in the league were caught in Sinnoh.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Without saying that not everybody has to go retard like Ash.
> 
> "I have mons that can fight legendaries and overpower tons of others....Let´s just bring Pikashit  and his inconsistent bullshit ass fighting level and let step-dad Oak take care of the rest."


Ash is clearly a good trainer. 

Meme tier post has got you guys locked up in a belief that Ash is not a good trainer.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

Gary's both Electivire and Umbreon lost to a single Toxicroak in a 2 vs 1 battle. That Toxicroak was beat by Brock's Croagunk lol.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh btw didn't it take Ash 3 times to defeat Brandon even using his strongest Pokemon? And he barely won in their last battle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2020)

Gary made it to the top 32 in the Indigo League.

Ash made top 16.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Oh btw didn't it take Ash 3 times to defeat Bradon even using his strongest Pokemon? And he barely won in their last battle.


Ash said himself Bulbasaur/Squirtle/Charizard/Pikachu was his strongest team at the time. Yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Ash said himself Bulbasaur/Squirtle/Charizard/Pikachu was his strongest team at the time. Yeah.


Yeah as I said he barely won.
Don't see a reason to blame Paul when he faced and lost to Brandon only once. And fucking Brandon used his 3 damn Regis.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 18, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Do you know what factually mean?
> Paul was using his Torterra which he received when he started his journey (Paul went through 3 regions with it before going after the Sinnoh league) and his Ursaring as well caught in a previous region
> Ash was using newbie Sinnoh mons


I'm pretty sure they showed him catching Ursaring in DP. It was rampaging in one episode or something and then Shinji comes in at the end after it's over and catches it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2020)

He's not coming back to the thread.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm pretty sure they showed him catching Ursaring in DP. It was rampaging in one episode or something and then Shinji comes in at the end after it's over and catches it.


He caught Ursaring in early DP episodes when he still owned Chimchar. He even used Chimchar to fight and catch it.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 18, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Ash's best rival is Gary.
> 
> Paul is a loser who was bullying Ash because he used his mons caught in previous regions.
> That noob couldn't beat Brandon whom Ash destroyed
> Ash would've murked his ass if he did the same as Paul and brought in Snorlax,Charizard and co


Tbh Ash lost like what? 2/3 times against Brandon


And Paul had other pokemon as well, he was not a noob like most rivals.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 18, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Without saying that not everybody has to go retard like Ash.
> 
> "I have mons that can fight legendaries and overpower tons of others....Let´s just bring Pikashit  and his inconsistent bullshit ass fighting level and let step-dad Oak take care of the rest."


At least they are with Oak *cries at Goodra and Greninja*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2020)

That despicable scum of a trainer


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I mean Gary is awesome, I like him a lot and I'm also okay with him coming back but Ash's best rival is Paul without a doubt.


this episode - 
very soon after ChimChar officially joined Ash - they fed him and showed some kindness at the camp (said he did good in training even after he lost to a water attack) .. and Chimchar *cried from being showed kindness and given a bit of praise*
saddest shit Ive seen in pokemon since the first movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Oh btw didn't it take Ash 3 times to defeat Brandon even using his strongest Pokemon? And he barely won in their last battle.





Kuzehiko said:


> And fucking Brandon used his 3 damn Regis.


whats worse - Ash never beat a Brandon who was using all 3 Regis at once (like he did vs Paul)
in his BF win Brandon only used Regice IIRC

it always bugged me that they never addressed this


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> whats worse - Ash never beat a Brandon who was using all 3 Regis at once (like he did vs Paul)
> in his BF win Brandon only used Regice IIRC
> 
> it always bugged me that they never addressed this


In fact he only used Regice in his final battle against Ash. Paul wasn't messing around. He  dared to challenge him even knowing that he would use 3 Regis at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

The Queen.
The true and greatest champion ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

if I lived in Pokeworld I would join a Cynthia Fan Club for sure


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Who wouldn't? Everyone loves her.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

they would give me a 2m Cynthia poster to put up on my wall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

You'd be a hell of lucky!
A Cynthia poster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

> Summary:
> After winning an official Pokémon World Championships battle, the Emanation Pokémon Riolu is feeling like a million bucks. Satoshi is completely fixated on training it, which Pikachu looks somewhat discontented with. But when Satoshi continues paying absolutely no attention to it, Pikachu's patience gets pushed to its limits, and it ends up storming out of the Sakuragi Laboratories! Barrierd chases after it in an attempt at holding it back, but Pikachu is set in its way. And the road this duo heads down lead them to... Masara Town?!


what a little pikabitch


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

did everyone else dislike Kenny in D&P, just like me ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> did everyone else dislike Kenny in D&P, just like me ?


I feel like he's a lot better than he could've been in his specific role so he's fine.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> did everyone else dislike Kenny in D&P, just like me ?


Who?


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> whats worse - Ash never beat a Brandon who was using all 3 Regis at once (like he did vs Paul)
> in his BF win Brandon only used Regice IIRC
> 
> it always bugged me that they never addressed this


On Ash defence the writers made him retarded in the last battle and lost Charizard in the first matchand I don't know why Ash keeps using Torkoal that shit loses every fight


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

Torkoal is a good hardworking boy


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Torkoal is a good hardworking boy


His win ratio is shit


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2020)

Shoulda gotten a flygon, like one of Ash coolest moments ever when riding Flygon in movie 6


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 19, 2020)

Paul = loser
Ash's Charizard would've busted all his team easily
Gary beats Ash post-Hoenn 1V1.
Gary's Electivire > Paul's Electivire.
Gary's Blastoise > Paul's Torterra


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Paul = loser
> Ash's Charizard would've busted all his team easily
> Gary beats Ash post-Hoenn 1V1.
> Gary's Electivire > Paul's Electivire.
> Gary's Blastoise > Paul's Torterra


 


I think Vlad only likes Gary cause Gary lost to Charizard in Johto, making Zard look better


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Paul = loser
> Ash's Charizard would've busted all his team easily
> Gary beats Ash post-Hoenn 1V1.
> Gary's Electivire > Paul's Electivire.
> Gary's Blastoise > Paul's Torterra


This level of fanfiction is incredible.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2020)

Why does this man spits bs wherever he is?


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 19, 2020)

Gary destroyed Ash. Zard too OP took out half his team at the end.
Paul was not at that lvl sorry guys

Alain >> Gary >Paul


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Vlad's baiting is blatantly delusional and obvious.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 19, 2020)

Sinnoh fanboys are annoying as fuck be it anime or games 

Let's make something clear

Charizard >>>>>>>>>>> Infernape.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

The Zard wanking too strong


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 19, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> The Zard wanking too strong


It's not wanking man.
Zard is tied with Ash-Greninja for strongest PKMN Ash has ever owned.
I'd give the edge to Zard cause he got stronger finishing move tho Seismic Toss and defeated a legendary mon.
Infernape is below Sceptile,Pikachu and Snorlax.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> It's not wanking man.
> Zard is tied with Ash-Greninja for strongest PKMN Ash has ever owned.
> I'd give the edge to Zard cause he got stronger finishing move tho Seismic Toss and defeated a legendary mon.
> Infernape is below Sceptile,Pikachu and Snorlax.


SM Pikachu is the strongest Pokemon Ash has ever owned to begin with. It makes Ash-Greninja his 2nd strongest Pokemon ever. Ash-Greninja does not tie to Charizard as Ash's 2nd strongest Pokemon, it lolstomps Ash's Charizard, no contest there. Ash-Greninja has better feats than Ash's Charizard from going toe to toe with an E4 Pokemon and overpowering a regional champion's Ace Pokemon. Charizard would be Ash's 3rd or 4th strongest Pokemon as I am not sure whether or not to rank Sceptile 3rd as it also beat a legendary Pokemon meanwhile Charizard couldn't finish off Iris' Dragonite even after his long-term training lol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2020)

Lol he is indeed strongesr than infernape but tied with Greninja?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Lol he is indeed strongesr than infernape but tied with Greninja?


Delusional power-scaling lol.
Using a weaker and old version of Charizard to make Gary look stronger compared to Paul makes no sense. It isn't how it works out.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2020)

Sun and Moon Pikachu
Ash Greninja don't scale down to Charizard.

Charizard is battling for 4th against Sceptile.  Which tbh has slightly more impressive feats.

Two shotted a healthy Darkrai (Healing himself with dream eater) Kept up with speed for Deoxys. Was stated that maybe Ash could have beat Regirock if he wasn't possed.

That's three legendaries vs. Charizard's one.  Greninja as new unmastered Ash Greninja was giving Diane's Mega Gardevior a run for her money. Then was rivals to Alain's Mega Charizard that was going toe to toe with Steven's Mega Garchomp. The same Mega's who were battling primal Groundon and Kyogre (They didn't do much, but didn't get oneshotted either)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Tbf I think Sceptile has more impressive feats than Charizard. It beat Tobias' Darkrai who shitstomped all of Sinnoh gym leaders and the Sinnoh league trainers' Pokemon without being defeated once except by Sceptile itself. Charizard barely beat an Articuno which is a way weaker than Darkrai. Charizard should have defeated Iris' Dragonite very easily even after that long-term training that supposedly made him so much stronger. Iris' Dragonite was defeated by Ash's Krookodile that was caught in that region lol.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 19, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Tbf I think Sceptile has more impressive feats than Charizard. It beat Tobias' Darkrai who shitstomped all of Sinnoh gym leaders and the Sinnoh league trainers' Pokemon without being defeated once except by Sceptile itself. Charizard barely beat an Articuno which is a way weaker than Darkrai. Charizard should have defeated Iris' Dragonite very easily even after that long-term training that supposedly made him so much stronger. Iris' Dragonite was defeated by Ash's Krookodile that was caught in that region lol.


Krokodile is his strongest pokemon from that gen tho.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 19, 2020)

Sceptile has an HORRIBLE WIN RECORD IN HOENN 

You hipsters Charizard haters are funny.

Charizard kept up with an INVINCIBLE ENTEI who was an illusion and therefore impossible to beat.
Charizard beats Gary's BLASTOISE who was his natural counter.
Charizard kicked Articuno's ass in 1V1, Darkrai was weakened before Sceptile came in.
Charizard bodied Iris' dragonite with ease.

Couldn't finish Iris' dragonite btw? You mean N stopped them after Zard landed a single blow on to Dragonite and had him hold his shoulder in pain 

If Charizard ever come back you guys are all gonna eat your words, he's ALWAYS been portrayed as NUMBER 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Krokodile is his strongest pokemon from that gen tho.


Yeah that's true but Charizard was caught longer ago and it went through special training unlike Krookodike. That was my point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

DP Sceptile > Hoenn Sceptile tho


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2020)

If you wanted to wank a zard should have chosen Alains.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2020)

N did stop the Dragonite fight, and Dragonite couldn't keep up with Zard. Zard was just playing around with him.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Sceptile has an HORRIBLE WIN RECORD IN HOENN
> 
> You hipsters Charizard haters are funny.
> 
> ...


>kept up
Almost gets murdered hadn't Molly stopped Entei. All Charizard did was to fly and stay away from Entei while using useless flamethrower which did jackshit to Entei. 

>kicked Articunos' ass LOL.
Did you forget the part Noland stopped the referee from dictating his Articuno winner of that battle? 

Gary's Blastoise is featless. This feat can not be taken as such.

Dragonite used Dragon Impulse and it did hit Charizard while Charizard's Wing Attack and Slash did jackshit to Dragonite lol.
Ash's Charizard is so overrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

tbh Irises Dragonite kept getting stronger in BW

later on in the Clair episode - both her Dragonite and Clairs punched Charizard back twice and basically told him to gtfo


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> If you wanted to wank a zard should have chosen Alains.


This guy knows the deal.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2020)

Yeah I didn't watch much of BW. 

So my scaling is:

Ash Greninja
Peakchu
Sceptile
Charizard.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 19, 2020)

Alain is a cheater


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

to me Peakachu will always be #1 

he also has Z-move and gigantamax now


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2020)

I forgot about Gigamax.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

guaranteed they will give him the gen 9 gimmick too


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

SM Pikachu w/Z move is the strongest Pokemon Ash has ever owned. Journeys Pikachu with giga shit might surpass his previous version.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Extravlad (Jul 19, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Almost gets murdered hadn't Molly stopped Entei. All Charizard did was to fly and stay away from Entei while using useless flamethrower which did jackshit to Entei.


Charizard outperformed EVERY OTHER MON in that movie  
ALL OF THEM PUT TOGETHER EVEN



Kuzehiko said:


> Did you forget the part Noland stopped the referee from dictating his Articuno winner of that battle?


Last one standing was CHARIZARD
CHARIZARD WON.



Kuzehiko said:


> Gary's Blastoise is featless. This feat can not be taken as such.


Gary's Blastoise was his strongest Pokemon, Gary's Electivire kicked Pikachu's ass, Gary's Scizor destroyed Snorlax, that's 2 of Ash's best mons, Zard took out Blastoise 1V1 despite being previously hit by Golem's attacks



Kuzehiko said:


> Dragonite used Dragon Impulse and it did hit Charizard while Charizard's Wing Attack and Slash did jackshit to Dragonite lol.


Got some memory issues? 
Charizard smacked him in the head with Dragon Tail, sent him crashing into the ground and Dragonite was HOLDING HIS SHOULDER IN PAIN as N cancelled the battle


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

Mega Lucario will surpass all of them


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2020)

btw anybody else bothered that Gengar just entered the team to job?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

Action Koharu


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Charizard outperformed EVERY OTHER MON in that movie
> ALL OF THEM PUT TOGETHER EVEN


He was stronger than the weakling Pokemon Ash had on his team at that moment. 
And still got stomped by Entei. 
And that's a balant lie. Charizard could do nothing against the Unown either. 




> Last one standing was CHARIZARD
> CHARIZARD WON.


Of course he won. I did not deny that.
There is a huge difference between kicking your opponent's ass and barely winning against him. 

Nice backpedaling there. 




> Gary's Blastoise was his strongest Pokemon, Gary's Electivire kicked Pikachu's ass, Gary's Scizor destroyed Snorlax, that's 2 of Ash's best mons, Zard took out Blastoise 1V1 despite being previously hit by Golem's attacks


A Blastoise that is weaker than his Electivire? And an Electivire that was defeated by a fodder Toxicroak that lost to Brock's Croagunk? 

Pikachu's power is not always all over the place so that defeat against Electivire is not even geniune. We are talking about Ash's Pikachu that went like a boss in the SL tying with a Latios and then lost to a level 5 Snivy. 




> Got some memory issues?
> Charizard smacked him in the head with Dragon Tail, sent him crashing into the ground and Dragonite was HOLDING HIS SHOULDER IN PAIN as N cancelled the battle


I don't have memory issues 
You are twisting the facts here mate. 
And how is this even valid when Charizard did not even get to finish Dragonite off?
The only move that worked fine on Iris' Dragonite was Dragon Tail and sure it did harm Dragonite yet it did not defeat him.
All of Charizard's moveset with the exception of Dragon Tail did jackshit to Dragonite.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

how many hopes and dreams did he smash ?


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 19, 2020)

Sorry but no, I rewatched and Charizard was clearly superior tanking attacks like nothing, Ash was even mocking Iris' confidence like a savage, don't under sell mah boy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2020)

yeah Charizard was >> Iris Dragonite when he first came back in BW but like I said:


Shiba D. Inu said:


> Irises Dragonite kept getting stronger in BW
> later on in the Clair episode - both her Dragonite and Clairs punched Charizard back twice and basically told him to gtfo



probably still not equal, but closer


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yeah Charizard was >> Iris Dragonite when he first came back in BW but like I said:
> 
> 
> probably still not equal, but closer


I was addressing the other post tho.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Superior when out of its moveset only Dragon Tail worked on Dragonite? I disagree. Ash's Charizard did slightly better.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 19, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Superior when out of its moveset only Dragon Tail worked on Dragonite? I disagree. Ash's Charizard did slightly better.


You're a sad hater.
Seismic toss would've oneshotted Dragonite


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> You're a sad hater.
> Seismic toss would've oneshotted Dragonite


And you a balant liar and wanker.
Besides, he didn't have Seismic toss at that moment.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 19, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> And you a balant liar and wanker.
> Besides, he didn't have Seismic toss at that moment.


The only liar here is you, Charizard had Dragonite badly injured after ONE HIT which is a big deal in the anime where mons can tank tons of super effective moves.
Charizard was not "slightly stronger" than Dragonite, he was leagues above him.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> The only liar here is you, Charizard had Dragonite badly injured after ONE HIT which is a big deal in the anime where mons can tank tons of super effective moves.
> Charizard was not "slightly stronger" than Dragonite, he was leagues above him.


You've lied several times through this thread. Just like saying he could have used Seismic Toss when Charizard had forgotten it long ago.

I'm sorry but nope. Dragonite by feats is a tank machine there is no way he was badly injured after that Dragon Tail. It did harm him sure but he instantly stood up. There is no way that is equivalent to being badly injured lol. It would have taken Charizard so much more effort to beat Dragonite when the latter is a tank machine when it comes down to durability.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2020)

This is badly injured


This is injured:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Dragonite wasn't even holding his arm anymore seconds later. It didn't even harm him a lot.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 20, 2020)

@Kuzehiko 







Brock not even mentioned doe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Kuzehiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First and only co-protagonist ever. 
Brock was forgotten by the time AG came out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2020)

> > JN033: Pokémon Exchange? - Airs: August 16
> > JN034: The Solitary Fighter Saito (Bea)! - Airs: August 23
> > JN035: Get Pikachu - Airs: August 30


Bea


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2020)

this one was kinda lame/forced

but next episode:


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 26, 2020)

Decent episode. Made zero sense that Pikachu was jealous over Riolu.


----------



## Alita (Jul 26, 2020)

Where do you guys view the episode? It hasn't come out on any of the anime sites I normally visit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2020)

subs arent out yet but livestream was here :


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 26, 2020)

I just watched it Jap only youtubre.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2020)

>Riolu _literally _trains night and day, only thinking about battle
would make WH40K proud

my prediction is that his Mega Lucario by the end of PM will be stronger than any of Ashes mons ever (including Ash-Greninja, regular Peakachu and maybe even Z-move Pikachu), with the exception of Gmax Pikachu

I expect amazing things from that dog


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2020)

Too much training shit for  a mon that will just job when the moment of truth comes.

I wanted to be Pikachu the first half of this ep., sleeping with Ash´s mom for free? Yes please.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 26, 2020)

Riolu is already stronger than Pikachu was back in his baby stages. 

@luffy no haki  it is stupid to talk about jobbing. Since all his pokemon have before.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2020)

I mean if they let him beat Leon - Pikachu will take down Charizard

but anything else is for Lucario, and some for Dragonite


and Lucario will be his* first* Mega (if they let him Mega evolve which is likely IMO)


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 26, 2020)

Yeah Lucario and Dragonite are pretty much the ace for Ash.  Ash really wants that Lucario. 

Gengar will be like Hawlucha and have some decent wins here and there.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 26, 2020)

We all know Lucario is the Infernape, Charizard, Greninja of the season, it's not going to win everything but it's going to be the ace for most fights, except against Leo because Ash will obviously use G-max Pikachu as key player.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2020)

the good thing is Gmax is for 1 gen only and will be forgotten as soon as they are out of Galar

but Mega Dog will stay forever


----------



## Alita (Jul 26, 2020)

Anyways I saw the episode and I don't think Pikachu's anger at ash was out of place/forced. Ash knew he wanted to spend time with him but ignored him anyways as he admitted at the end of the episode.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 27, 2020)

They did a bit better with the "Pokemon go off to do their own thing" plot than usual. Ash was being a dick. Just because Riolu stopped being a weak jobber for one episode doesn't mean you should ignore your best buddy. It was sort of sweet that they ended up all the way back at Ash's house to reunite, but I think they could've handled that better by showing some of what happened on Ash's side of things.

Pikachu did that expanding sphere electric attack on the Spearow again. They should give it whatever that move is supposed to be (it was likely a powerful Thundershock originally).

It was kind of funny how Sakuragi kept trying to get Ash's mom to stay (who wouldn't?) and amusing in its own way that Ash is a better singer than his mom.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2020)

reminder why Lucario is best dog


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> reminder why Lucario is best dog


That doesn't look like Growlithe and Arcanine.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That doesn't look like Growlithe and Arcanine.


best telepathic DBZ dog*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2020)

You better specify M8 Lucario cuz the other nibba aint got telepathic jackshit and cant train on his own without being an attention whore


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2020)

hes still a baby

he will mature and get the best development of any pokemon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 27, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That doesn't look like Growlithe and Arcanine.


Arcanine is way better than that furry aura thingy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2020)

when was the last time Arcanine was in the anime ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> when was the last time Arcanine was in the anime ?


It's been like fucking forever. I recently a watched a video going into how damn long it's been since we saw certain Pokemon in the anime and I think for Arcanine it's been like since like DP or BW.

Apparently the new anime plans to at some point show every Pokemon to one degree or another, but it could easily just be in passing.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> when was the last time Arcanine was in the anime ?


Since DP series.
It's been more than 10 years.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 29, 2020)

Well when you have so many pokemon. It is hard to show them honestly. 

Houndoom the best doggo though.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 29, 2020)

Yamper is already in the anime, there is not need for lesser dogs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Yamper


literally my moms wiener dog


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> literally my moms wiener dog


He is a good boy.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 29, 2020)

Rank them from strongest to weakest 

Gary, Paul, Trip, Sawyer, Alain, Gladion


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 29, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Yamper is already in the anime, there is not need for lesser dogs.


Yamper is pretty ugly and its anime personality is a little annoying.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2020)

Manectric is besto sparky doggo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 29, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Rank them from strongest to weakest
> 
> Gary, Paul, Trip, Sawyer, Alain, Gladion


Alain, Shouta, Shinji, Gladion, Gary (yes, I named half of them by their Japanese names)

Gary really suffers from being the first. While Ash is inconsistent, he's generally getting stronger in each season or rather the show allows him to be better more often and with more powerful Pokemon. If he properly continued as a trainer or even was shown battling more that might easily be different. XY Ash is still his strongest incarnation. Alain has the best feats by far. Shouta's growth is absolutely ridiculous and he went from a near noob to on par with EoS Ash in like half of the series or less, a little longer and he'd be pretty absurd. Shinji is generally impressive, but he does lose out a bit due to being earlier, but you can kind of see where he might be at now and that he has a large amount of strong Pokemon at his disposal. Gladion's hype is fairly similar to Shinji's throughout SM and while I think Ash could've done a bit better against him, he did barely beat Gladion and that was right before dealing with Kukui's more impressive team and Tapu Koko, hell he could even be bumped up one rank or so, but he suffers from only at most using 3 Pokemon. SM was really lacking in regards to full battles.

I know jackshit about Trip., but from what I hear he'd be dead last.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yamper is pretty ugly and its anime personality is a little annoying.


Heresy.

How can you dislike his "WOPA" every 5 seconds.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 29, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Heresy.
> 
> How can you dislike his "WOPA" every 5 seconds.


How could I like it? I'm sorry I forgot how annoying its "bark" is too.

Bring back Dedenne.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2020)

bring back Irises sassy Emolga 

and Ashes sassy queen Snivy


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How could I like it? I'm sorry I forgot how annoying its "bark" is too.
> 
> Bring back Dedenne.


I like him but his bark is annoying as hell haha.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *It was kind of funny how Sakuragi kept trying to get Ash's mom to stay (who wouldn't?) *and amusing in its own way that Ash is a better singer than his mom.



Right on the money.


*Spoiler*: _NSFW_ 





Oak must have ran out of ammunition.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 29, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Right on the money.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _NSFW_
> ...


His wife was gone too


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2020)

Peeps of the world needs to come here and see us expose the true nature of the pkmn world


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> bring back Irises sassy Emolga
> 
> and Ashes sassy queen Snivy


And Ash's badass Krookodile


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 30, 2020)

The ongoing television anime  announced on Thursday that , also known as T.M. Revolution, and 's Shō "Kirisho" Kiryūin will perform a new arrangement of the anime's opening theme song "1.2.3" under the unit name "Nishikawa-kun to Kirishō." The new arrangement will debut with the show's 32nd episode on August 9.

TM Revolution in Pokemon


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## jesusus (Jul 30, 2020)

If Ash beats Leon the supposed worlds greatest trainer whats next for the series?


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 30, 2020)

jesusus said:


> If Ash beats Leon the supposed worlds greatest trainer whats next for the series?



A new series with Go as a main character.











Please don't


----------



## Trojan (Jul 31, 2020)

jesusus said:


> If Ash beats Leon the supposed worlds greatest trainer whats next for the series?


someone stronger than Leon 
just like how in Dragon-Ball. X is always the strongest until he is defeated and Y appears and become the strongest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 31, 2020)

Ash will battle the 12 Pokemon Trainers of destruction.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 31, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Ash will battle the 12 Pokemon Trainers of destruction.


9*

one for each region


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2020)

jesusus said:


> If Ash beats Leon the supposed worlds greatest trainer whats next for the series?


become an actual regional champion after beating E4 + previous official established champion
in 6v6*
without dynamax*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2020)

logically they probably should get a new MC at some point

but it'll never happen now


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2020)

The problem is Ash is too popular. 

The show wants to move on, but in order to do that Ash has to end on a high note. When Ash is treading towards ending on a high note he gets too popular.

Same song and dance.


----------



## Alita (Aug 2, 2020)

jesusus said:


> If Ash beats Leon the supposed worlds greatest trainer whats next for the series?



I personally would like the series to end after that but they will probably just milk this franchise forever sadly. 

There will always be dedicated Pokémon fans that will buy games and merchandise no matter how bad either one gets probably.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 2, 2020)

I mean they rebooted the movies for a reason, Ash is not going anywhere.

Ash and Pikachu are the face of the franchise of every non-video game pokemon product.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 3, 2020)

The ongoing television anime  has cast  as gym leader and Fighting Pokémon user Bea (Saitō).


Bea appeared in the  Sword and Pokémon Shield  Switch role-playing  as the gym leader of Stow-on-Side Stadium. In the anime, she joins the World Coronation Series with her Pokémon Grapploct (Otosupus).

Bea previously appeared in the  net anime, but   the character in that version.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 6, 2020)

It's a shame that the half year delay just means an even bigger BD release date delay. I really like the director who's doing this movie so I'm hopeful that despite it telling a Tarzan story it can still be good in its own right.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2020)

you all still watching this weekly or not ? 

I kinda have 0 excitement for anything upcoming except the Bea episode


----------



## Alita (Aug 6, 2020)

So the last episode of twilight wings aired today. An alright episode. Didn't dislike it as much as I thought even tho Leon was the main focus.


I figured the series would have lasted longer tho but oh well. Good series overall I guess tho I would have liked to see a episode focused on Sonia and one on marine but whatever.


----------



## Alita (Aug 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you all still watching this weekly or not ?
> 
> I kinda have 0 excitement for anything upcoming except the Bea episode



Yeah I still am watching it. My thoughts are basically the same as yours. The upcoming episode looks similar to the celebi episode they did back in sun in moon where the main character(s) are sent back in time once again. So not super interested in that.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 7, 2020)

I look forward to the Bea Episode cuz Ash will likely lose and because of that he will start performancing poorly in Pokemon battles.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2020)

hope they make Bea barefoot


>fighting-type* gym leaders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> hope they make Bea barefoot
> 
> 
> >fighting gym leaders


He already has been tbh. He faced Surge's substitute and Corrina.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 7, 2020)

I watch it weekly, but Pokemon has always been too slice of life oriented, not much to discuss.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 8, 2020)

Alita said:


> So the last episode of twilight wings aired today. An alright episode. Didn't dislike it as much as I thought even tho Leon was the main focus.
> 
> 
> I figured the series would have lasted longer tho but oh well. Good series overall I guess tho I would have liked to see a episode focused on Sonia and one on marine but whatever.


I liked it more than I thought I would and Leon actually got to look pretty damn good for once. The only bad part of the episode was the horrible looking rock formations during the flying sequence


----------



## Trojan (Aug 8, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I look forward to the Bea Episode cuz Ash will likely lose and because of that he will start performancing poorly in Pokemon battles.


Ash loses to normal-type GYM leaders


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Aug 8, 2020)

The Twilight Wings episode focusing on ghost boy was really quite cute. It was really wholesome how the ghost Pokemon tried really hard to keep their master safe or pushed him after another boy so he'd have a friend.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2020)

Some eps were okay but other were meh, i couldnt give a darn about those kids in the hospital and everything focusing on Leon is trash by default so...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2020)

Bea and Nessa eps were ok, the rest meh 


though these are more like long clips than episodes


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 8, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Ash loses to normal-type GYM leaders


Hadn't realized.


----------



## Alita (Aug 9, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I look forward to the Bea Episode cuz Ash will likely lose and because of that he will start performancing poorly in Pokemon battles.



What makes you think ash will lose to Bea? I mean it would seem really weird for that to happen considering he recently beat Korrina yet again with his new team.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2020)

If he loses he will probly lose against Raihan or a former rival. And most likely will lose against Leon too you cant just disregard his wank.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 9, 2020)

Alita said:


> What makes you think ash will lose to Bea? I mean it would seem really weird for that to happen considering he recently beat Korrina yet again with his new team.


Spoilers for the next episodes state that Ash will feel depressed and performance poorly on battles. That's why I thought he might lose to her.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2020)

He used Dragonite against Korrina, he will use Riolu against Bea


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2020)

all the legendaries in the op ? interesting ..
Alola chars
Cinderace = cringe .. still hate Go btw


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> He used Dragonite against Korrina, he will use Riolu against Bea


No wonder it's predicted here that he loses


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 9, 2020)

They go all out for Goh captures but keep Ash's a secret. 

I know the anipoke community is upset about Flygon. But honestly, Tyranitar and Garchomp are much better pokemon for Ash. He can easily get Chomp. And Tyranitar has been picking up steam for months.

Goh's pokemon are abundant, but Ash's pokes are always popular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Aug 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> all the legendaries in the op ? interesting ..
> Alola chars
> Cinderace = cringe .. still hate Go btw



At least they finally put Scorbunny's evolution in the opening. I was wondering when they were gonna change that since that thing evolved ages ago. I'm disappointed they didn't change the song tho.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 9, 2020)

Alita said:


> At least they finally put Scorbunny's evolution in the opening. I was wondering when they were gonna change that since that thing evolved ages ago. I'm disappointed they didn't change the song tho.


They really should've gotten a new song for TM Revolution to sing. He's clearly very constrained by the original song.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 9, 2020)

Man they're really bringing SM characters back 

And this early in the series 

They can go straight to trash.


----------



## Alita (Aug 9, 2020)

Also the fact that they are apparently continuing to bring back old characters from previous gens just makes me believe even more this is gonna be the last gen ash is gonna be involved in. Whether that means the anime will end after this or they will have a new main lead I don't know but I think either is possible after this. Hard to believe I know but I can't get thought out of my head completely. Ash is likely gonna end up with his strongest team most of whom are fan favorites and will be facing the strongest trainer in the world. They are also bringing back old characters and possibly old legendaries to remind us of his past and how far he has come. If this was just another typical gen he would be in galar collecting gym badges as usual and his team would be based around pokes from that specific region which isn't the case here obviously.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 9, 2020)

Of ALL the characters they bring back the S&M ones, we just got rid of them

And Flygon goes to GO, what a waste


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2020)

Alola cast seemed fun from the few SM clips ive seen 

Except the fat boi


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2020)

Alola cast is fun, I actually like them but considering we left them behind right before this kind of doesnt let you miss them at all and they take time from other chars people havent seen in like forever.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Alola cast seemed fun from the few SM clips ive seen
> 
> Except the fat boi


nope


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2020)

pretty cool team ngl

too bad half of them will job like a friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> pretty cool team ngl
> 
> too bad half of them will job like a friend


Chad Farfetch.


----------



## Alita (Aug 9, 2020)

Yeah I liked the alola cast a lot more than the current cast of characters. I do think it's kinda weird tho to be bring them back already.


----------



## Hero (Aug 9, 2020)

If they get rid of Ash, we riot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2020)

@Kuzehiko


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 







^


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 10, 2020)

Go REALLY can't carry an episode on his own let alone with only a clone style character of the week. The usage of time travel was really non-thing too.

It just goes to show that dropping Ash would be a terrible idea unless they decide to suddenly adapt the manga.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2020)

yeah Go sucks as a sole MC

tho I kinda like how they are (very very slowly) developing Koharu (a normie deadpan school kid without the over the top hyperenthusiasm) towards pokemon and Go would probably be a bit better if he travelled with her in gen 9, but as of right now I still cannot possibly see myself watching a series in which he replaced Ash


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2020)

Just adapt pokespe already fuckin jap nibbas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Aug 10, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Go REALLY can't carry an episode on his own let alone with only a clone style character of the week. The usage of time travel was really non-thing too.
> 
> It just goes to show that dropping Ash would be a terrible idea unless they decide to suddenly adapt the manga.


Dropping Ash would be a great idea if they made a better character than Goh to replace him. The Adventures manga did fine, not letting Red outstay his welcome and become a supporting protagonist to Yellow and Gold. They anime can just rip-off one of the manga's many better protagonists.

YGO and Digimon had some sequel series that were flawed in a lot of ways. But at least nothing outstayed its welcome like Ash did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 10, 2020)

I still have high expectations Go will become a more likeable character by the end of the series if he goes through some character development. His character is staying static and he's had as much spotlight as Ash had which is not good.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 10, 2020)

It is hard to make Go unstatic because his goal is not really a real goal.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> It is hard to make Go unstatic because his goal is not really a real goal.


You mean his goal is unachievable?


----------



## Sandman (Aug 10, 2020)

If Pokemon decided to scrap Ash as the MC, who would you want to replace him?

imo i rather have a new character that gets mentioned or hinted now. Though would love to have something sprinkled from now that Ash is leaving as the MC and someone is replacing him. Also once the new MC joins maybe he gets joined up with a person we know who joins him/her on their adventure.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2020)

This shit suddenly popped up in my youtube recommendations. It´s an old vid but goddamn


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 17, 2020)

I like that the CotW was able to be used for both Ash and Go even if Ash got sidelined after his quick win. Pikachu really did a good job with its evasion. It didn't even get hit once.

Even Go wasn't so bad in this one as well.

There is the plot hole of Ash suddenly not being able to lift up trees though 

It looks like we're getting the Bea battle next ep. I hope they deliver on it.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't get why they gave Heracross to Go, Ash heracross is memorable and super strong, give him something different, I hate when Ash acts like Heracross was amazing as if he did not have a stronger one.

Ash is sooo losing against Bea, if he loses Riolu most likely evolves in the rematch.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I don't get why they gave Heracross to Go.


Because Go's team mainly consists of bug-type Pokemon. 

Ash's companions usually own at least 1 similar Pokemon to the ones Ash has caught.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 17, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Because Go's team mainly consists of bug-type Pokemon.
> 
> Ash's companions usually own at least 1 similar Pokemon to the ones Ash has caught.


I'm talking about his obvious main team not the others


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I'm talking about his obvious main team not the others


With the exception of Sobble and Rabbot none of his other Pokemon are permanent.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 17, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> With the exception of Sobble and Rabbot none of his other Pokemon are permanent.


Scyther is obviously his main team, he has been used a lot compared with everyone else and Flygon and Heracross are going to stay, the opening literally tells you 

We will use other pokemon once in a while because he literally lives with them unlike Ash, but he is going to have a main team


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 17, 2020)

what will he do with this "main team " ?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Scyther is obviously his main team, he has been used a lot compared with everyone else and Flygon and Heracross are going to stay, the opening literally tells you
> 
> We will use other pokemon once in a while because he literally lives with them unlike Ash, but he is going to have a main team


And Scyther is bug-type so is Heracross. You are just basing off on the opening and be careful that it might be clickbaiting. It's not even worth taking into account till it actually happens. Flygon has just been caught and there is no way to confirm its going to stay or not in his main team. There is also Beedrill.





Shiba D. Inu said:


> what will he do with this "main team " ?


Nothing.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what will he do with this "main team " ?


"Catch" Mew


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 18, 2020)

Today 4 years ago Ash lost the Kalos league final to Alain which I consider the greatest clickbaiting of all time. He should have won the Kalos league!


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2020)

He just a loser


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 18, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> He just a loser


He won the fodders' Alola league tho.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh yeah, that competition full of mad lads so powerful and experienced most of them only used like two basic stage pkmn


----------



## Aduro (Aug 18, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Oh yeah, that competition full of mad lads so powerful and experienced most of them only used like two basic stage pkmn


Ash beat the region's champion too though. Including Kukui with Tapu Koko. Plus he beat Guzma, who beat a mega evolution user with a standard pokemon. I think his Alola team could have beat Alain and Paul. But not that Tobias bastard.

Its just a shame that Ash's championship win came from his usual strat of slamming his pokemon into the opponents and ignoring how injured they got finally paying off. Instead of learning better strategies and using status moves.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2020)

He also bullshitted his way against Hau.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 18, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Ash beat the region's champion too though. Including Kukui with Tapu Koko. Plus he beat Guzma, who beat a mega evolution user with a standard pokemon. I think his Alola team could have beat Alain and Paul. But not that Tobias bastard.
> 
> Its just a shame that Ash's championship win came from his usual strat of slamming his pokemon into the opponents and ignoring how injured they got finally paying off. Instead of learning better strategies and using status moves.


By feats Alain is >Tobias.
SM Ash might beat the ones like Paul, Trip and Gary but he ain't beating Alain nor Tobias.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 18, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> By feats Alain is >Tobias.


I don't know how you're getting that. Tobias' darkrai solo'd almost the entire region and half of Ash's team. Including tanking a hit from his Heracross. Plus he's got a Latios in the back that beat Ash's Sceptile, Pikachu and one of his other strongest mons in Swellow. Alain's Zard X might beat Darkrai or his Latios, but the rest of his team isn't matching up to the other one.

The only pokemont they both battled was Peakachu. Which took out both Alain's Metagross and his Tyranitar before holding off Alain's Charizard for a while. But drew with Tobias' Latios after Latios had already overpowered and basically blitzed Swellow and Sceptile.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 18, 2020)

He should have won the Sinnoh league, Tobias was a stupid plot device, not even the finalist could beat Darkrai but Ash not only beat Darkrai but Latios as well, that is how superior he was.

I prefer Sinnoh over Kalos because in Sinnoh Ash was actually using his pokemon like he should and not just spamming Greninja.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 18, 2020)

Aduro said:


> I don't know how you're getting that. Tobias' darkrai solo'd almost the entire region and half of Ash's team. Including tanking a hit from his Heracross. Plus he's got a Latios in the back that beat Ash's Sceptile, Pikachu and one of his other strongest mons in Swellow. Alain's Zard X might beat Darkrai or his Latios, but the rest of his team isn't matching up to the other one.
> 
> The only pokemont they both battled was Peakachu. Which took out both Alain's Metagross and his Tyranitar before holding off Alain's Charizard for a while. But drew with Tobias' Latios after Latios had already overpowered and basically blitzed Swellow and Sceptile.


Mega Pokemon > Legendaries
Alain's MCX has the feat of beating 10 Mega Pokemon one after another including an E4's main ace Pokemon.
We don't know which the rest of Tobias' Pokemon were but even if they were legendaries (which I strongly doubt as Darkrai is his strongest and ace Pokemon) MCX might solo, that and Alain owns a lot of powerhouses and pseudo-legendary Pokemon as well in his team. Alain has the better feats. Alain also solo'd the Kalos gym leaders with his MCX without losing a single battle as well.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2020)

Alain´s zard is the composite of all the rl+in verse wank charizard gets.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 18, 2020)

Heck Alain's MCX has even one-shotted other Mega Pokemon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2020)

Don´t forget that , he got hit in the middle of a fight between big legends which in the anime are pretty much untouchable and invincible unless you pull some magic like shenanigans, and wasn´t totally out. His damage threshold is big.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 18, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Don´t forget that , he got hit in the middle of a fight between big legends which in the anime are pretty much untouchable and invincible unless you pull some magic like shenanigans, and wasn´t totally out. His damage threshold is big.


Primal Groudon and Kyogre. ck
They are the strongest Pokemon out there after Mega Rayquaza and Mega Mewtwo. He did better than anybody else without a regional champion status could ever do. ck


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2020)

And at some point Mega Rayquaza also joined, now that we keep saying this, Alain´s MCX might as well be just fan fiction gosh. The real question is how the heck Ash-Greninja kept up with it even with dem bond steroids?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 18, 2020)

To be completely honest I don't think Ash-Greninja ever had any chance to defeat MCX. I mean Ash-Greninja endured a lot but MCX did not seem that damaged from what I recall. I should rewatch that battle.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2020)

Gos spine shattered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 21, 2020)

I loved watching DP in my youth. It was a classical underdog story  Genuinely the first time I cared about Ash and his bros.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 21, 2020)

Is this even an arguement?

Alain's Mega Zard beats Tobias' Darkrai and Latios.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 21, 2020)

I mean as far we know Tobias had a damn Arceus.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 21, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Is this even an arguement?
> 
> Alain's Mega Zard  beats Tobias' Darkrai and Latios.


And easily.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 23, 2020)

Ash got destroyed *pikachu shocked face*

Maybe next time he can learn to not use a baby pokemon with only two moves and a recent captured pokemon against a gym leader.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 23, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Ash got destroyed *pikachu shocked face*
> 
> Maybe next time he can learn to not use a baby pokemon with only two moves and a recent captured pokemon against a gym leader.


I mean if it wete realistic...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 23, 2020)

does the anime hate Korrina ?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 23, 2020)

Bea stomped Ash. 
Ash's rank decreased as well. 
Told you guys. 
Now he'll go to Alola to seek comfort.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2020)

A loser i said


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 23, 2020)

The rematch will most likely be with Sirfetch'd and Lucario evolving mid-battle, he will obviously use the same pokemon because he is super salty when he loses like that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 23, 2020)

Ash is still a little shit when he loses 

but yeah rematch will go different


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 23, 2020)

I wonder what's the purpose of the next episode? We will be getting another clickbaiting episode on which Ash's Pikachu might evolve into Raichu yet we know that won't happen. The bad thing about this series is that it's clear they are out of ideas for filler episodes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Aug 23, 2020)

I saw the episode. As has already been mentioned ash's loss was expected and he had it coming. He used the weakest members of his team to challenge Bea which was a really stupid/amateurish move since he knew she was stronger than Korrina who he already needed stronger members of his team to beat. Tho I'm guessing this was done to give riolu and farfetched a big motivation to get stronger. 

I did enjoy the battle tho. Bea reminds me once agian why she is one of the few good things to come out of galar.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't think Ash would have won had he used Dragonite and Gengar anyway. Ash's Dragonite barely beat Korrina's Mega Lucario and Bea stomped it. The outcome would have been the same hence why we got that flashback and Bea calling Korrina weak.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 23, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I don't think Ash would have won had he used Dragonite and Gengar anyway. Ash's Dragonite barely beat Korrina's Mega Lucario and Bea stomped it. The outcome would have been the same hence why we got that flashback and Bea calling Korrina weak.


Dragonite would have destroyed them.

The only reason he could have lost is because plot.

Ash should not be Korrina's level, he should be beyond that long time ago.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 23, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Dragonite would have destroyed them.
> 
> The only reason he could have lost is because plot.
> 
> Ash should not be Korrina's level, he should be beyond that long time ago.


Destroy Bea? I disagree. 
Korrina's battle was only 10 episodes ago. He hasn't used Dragonite that much since then but focused solely on training Riolu and Farfetch'd so them getting any stronger is debatable. The same argument can be applied for Bea as well. Doesn't look like she fought Korrina any recently. Ash had to struggle so much and give his best to defeat Korrina on the other hand Bea easily stomped her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2020)

Getting that silly duck with an onion stick was a mistake...

You taking away Gengar screen time for this, smh.


----------



## jesusus (Aug 23, 2020)

Ash is a loser as expected. Should have brought in his own Luchabull instead of using Farfetch'd


----------



## Alita (Aug 23, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I don't think Ash would have won had he used Dragonite and Gengar anyway. Ash's Dragonite barely beat Korrina's Mega Lucario and Bea stomped it. The outcome would have been the same hence why we got that flashback and Bea calling Korrina weak.



We don't know how much effort it took for Bea to win. Even riolu was able to escape one of her attacks so I seriously doubt Mega Lucario got negged.

At the very least it would have been a much closer fight regardless.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 23, 2020)

Alita said:


> We don't know how much effort it took for Bea to win. Even riolu was able to escape one of her attacks so I seriously doubt Mega Lucario got negged.
> 
> At the very least it would have been a much closer fight regardless.


Fair enough. 
She won anyway but my issue here is people calling Riolu one of Ash's weakest Pokemon.. after all the training it went through? The reason why Riolu performed decently is because it's gotten stronger.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2020)

I think Bea would have lost vs Dragonite + Gengar
anyway


> Future episodes:
> PM2019 039 - Satoshi vs Saitou (September 27th)


already a rematch

she will this time lose to Riolu evolving mid-battle - quote me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2020)

Lucario is gonna be awesome boys


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 24, 2020)

While I agree with @Kuzehiko  that Ash would have lost with Dragonite and Gengar. Idk if it be a stomp. 

Which leads me to believe writers forced Ash to be a little shit honestly after the loss. Ash knew he was using his weakest. Next battle when he wins with a Sir Fetched and a Lucario it will only make his team more OP. Gengar and Dragonite will probably get stronger off screen anyways.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 24, 2020)

They really jinxed Ash from the get go with the constant "he's won all of his matches" death flagging and "her rank is far above yours" even though half of his opponents have had a wider gap 

Farfetch'd really isn't very impressive. It's so slow and reliant on its leek. It was like that in its debut too.

Riolu got its ass kicked. It's Ash himself that kept it in the fight. The way Grapploct was animated was fairly interesting even if it was a bit jerky.

I guess the Karate Master is actually a big loser if Go was able to win 



Kuzehiko said:


> Fair enough.
> She won anyway but my issue here is people calling Riolu one of Ash's weakest Pokemon.. after all the training it went through? The reason why Riolu performed decently is because it's gotten stronger.


Because it is. What do you think happen when a newly hatched Pokemon is in the same team as fully evolved Pokemon? It looks like weaksauce in comparison and those Pokemon are comparable or superior to an evolved Riolu as well. Gengar and Dragonite are also better choices for a battling a fighting type trainer.

It's clear that Primeape and Hawlucha need to come back to replace these losers


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 24, 2020)

It looks like in the next episode Pikachu is going to have to kill a bitch


----------



## Alita (Aug 24, 2020)

So according to serebii's website Ash and Bea are apparently going to have their rematch in episode 1128 (I assume this since the name of the episode is ash vs bea.) which seems *way *too early to me considering he lost to her in episode 1123. Ash really got that much stronger in just 5 episodes? Unless he's going to substitute Farfetch'd for gengar or dragonite. I'm guessing that might be when riolu finally evolves as well.


----------



## Alita (Aug 24, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They really jinxed Ash from the get go with the constant "he's won all of his matches" death flagging and "her rank is far above yours" even though half of his opponents have had a wider gap
> 
> Farfetch'd really isn't very impressive. It's so slow and reliant on its leek. It was like that in its debut too.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was surprised that Go actually managed to beat the Karate Master since he never came off as being that good of a battler.


----------



## jesusus (Aug 24, 2020)

Its gonna be a mid battle evolution with Riolu, same deus ex as always. Quote me on this too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2020)

M08 Lucarios eng VA is the same as dub Goku


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 24, 2020)

Alita said:


> Yeah I was surprised that Go actually managed to beat the Karate Master since he never came off as being that good of a battler.


The Karate Master was a low-key joke jobber.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 24, 2020)

Off-screen victory


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2020)

Goh


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 26, 2020)

Alita said:


> So according to serebii's website Ash and Bea are apparently going to have their rematch in episode 1128 (I assume this since the name of the episode is ash vs bea.) which seems *way *too early to me considering he lost to her in episode 1123. Ash really got that much stronger in just 5 episodes? Unless he's going to substitute Farfetch'd for gengar or dragonite. I'm guessing that might be when riolu finally evolves as well.


You do realize Bea is chump change compares to what Ash is going to end up battling end game right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2020)

they just made Bea look good for a short while since she is Galaaaaar
also to give Riolu a loss

but soon it wil be time to shill his Lucario


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2020)

M08 Lucario held back all 3 regis


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> M08 Lucario held back all 3 regis


The Regis in that movie were just strong fodder tbh. I don't think it made any legendary Pokemon that appeared in it seem all that impressive.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2020)

He didnt really hold them up with his strength at all, more like he was bait cuz he kept launching auraspheres and they were just tanking them and walking towards him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2020)

he stopped a few of their hyperbeams with his aura spheres


----------



## Alita (Aug 26, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> You do realize Bea is chump change compares to what Ash is going to end up battling end game right?



The anime still presumably has a long way to go tho. I don't feel like they have to rush to beat Bea.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 26, 2020)

Alita said:


> The anime still presumably has a long way to go tho. I don't feel like they have to rush to beat Bea.


5 episodes is enough.


----------



## Alita (Aug 26, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> 5 episodes is enough.



I just feel like after how bad of a beating ash got he would need more time to train unless there are like weeks of training going on between each episode off panel.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2020)

Well yeah, they should take their time cuz ash didn´t just lose, he got absolutely destroyed. His shitty duck and the mutt didn´t stand a freaking chance. Riolu held his ground better than Farfetch but in the end it was just a fucking joke to Grapplock.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 27, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Well yeah, they should take their time cuz ash didn´t just lose, he got absolutely destroyed. His shitty duck and the mutt didn´t stand a freaking chance. Riolu held his ground better than Farfetch but in the end it was just a fucking joke to Grapplock.



Little to edgy post for a pokemon thread.


Alita said:


> I just feel like after how bad of a beating ash got he would need more time to train unless there are like weeks of training going on between each episode off panel.



Which is pretty much I think will happen. Ash trains most of his pokemon offscreen. I think upgrades will happen for Riolu and Chadfetched.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Aug 27, 2020)

I not surprised that Bea is that strong since she was one of the only galar gym leader that give me trouble in SS with Raihan and Kabu but they need to stop using Cornelia as a push over (Ash, Alain and now Bea) this girl isn't a hype feast.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 27, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> I not surprised that Bea is that strong since she was one of the only galar gym leader that give me trouble in SS with Raihan and Kabu but they need to stop using Cornelia as a push over (Ash, Alain and now Bea) this girl isn't a hype feast.


Korina’s Mega Lucario btfo Pikachu at least three times even prior To mastering the form.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Aug 27, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Korina’s Mega Lucario btfo Pikachu at least three times even prior To mastering the form.



Pikachu also lost to a lv5 snivy and a damn surskit before that, it doesn't mean much here for me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 27, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Pikachu also lost to a lv5 snivy and a damn surskit before that, it doesn't mean much here for me.


It also lost to the world’s strongest Magikarp. So what?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Aug 27, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It also lost to the world’s strongest Magikarp. So what?



Pikachu fighting track is too inconsistent (beating a latios one to one then proceed to lose to a snivy ten episodes latter) to make a comparison, it is not like with Charizard, Greninja or Sceptile which have always been shown as powerful pokemon regardless of their opponnents or contrary like Unfeazant or Torkoal which never have been really great from the start.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 27, 2020)

It's why we have two Pikachu's. One Plotchu and one Peakchu,


----------



## Hero (Aug 30, 2020)

He used Riolu and fucking Farfetch'd . I knew going into the episode that if they had him use those two, he was going to lose. I bet he was probably arrogant as hell and thought he could win with his weaker pokemon

Dragonite and Gengar would have won. I'm sure of that. Also I don't like Go getting a pikachu. It doesn't sit right with my spirit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2020)

I dont like Go getting anything


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2020)

I dont like Go


----------



## Hero (Aug 30, 2020)

I keep tabs on what's happening, but I haven't watched anything. So do I like Go? Do I hate him? Idk 

I think if they start having him blush again around Ash, I'll like him.


----------



## Hero (Aug 30, 2020)

What network is the dub airing on? I thought it was supposed to be netflix


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 30, 2020)

Hero said:


> What network is the dub airing on? I thought it was supposed to be netflix


I think Netflix has the sole rights and are updating it with a dozen or so eps every so often.


----------



## Hero (Aug 30, 2020)

I still can’t believe they allowed another main character to capture a Pikachu.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2020)

tbf it´s a Raichu, a mon Ash will never have the privilege to have.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2020)

they can keep Go, I'll take the Raichu


----------



## Hero (Aug 31, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> tbf it´s a Raichu, a mon Ash will never have the privilege to have.


True. But still it should not have happened in my opinion. For example, Richie’s was fine because he wasn’t just some fodder character and the two Pikachus had a rivalry. 

Goh got his for what? Plus Pikachu already has a girlfriend, Buneary 

Speaking of Buneary, I hope Dawn returns with a fully evolved team. 

Empoleon
Pachirisu
Mammoswine
Typhlosion
Togekiss
Mega Lopunny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2020)

Hero said:


> Speaking of Buneary, I hope Dawn returns with a fully evolved team.
> 
> Empoleon
> Pachirisu
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2020)

Im kina behind on episodes but this new Raichu is going to be stuck in the lab now, or travelling with them like the galar starters ?


----------



## Hero (Aug 31, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im kina behind on episodes but this new Raichu is going to be stuck in the lab now, or travelling with them like the galar starters ?


I’m thinking stuck at the lab. That’s what bothers me even more. Like what was the point? 

If it’s supposed to fill a crush on pikachu niche, why not add it to the team? Why give a character like Goh a mascot Pokémon reserved for ash (although it evolved) and just bench it to never be seen again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2020)

Tbh, im starting to think hoenn and sinnoh will be deleted from history here. Like at best expect Serena/Misty to appear after the Alola kids. Just a feeling.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Tbh, im starting to think hoenn and sinnoh will be deleted from history here. Like at best expect Serena/Misty to appear after the Alola kids. Just a feeling.




Dawn and Cynthia returns in mid/late 2021

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 31, 2020)

Hero said:


> True. But still it should not have happened in my opinion. For example, Richie’s was fine because he wasn’t just some fodder character and the two Pikachus had a rivalry.
> 
> Goh got his for what? Plus Pikachu already has a girlfriend, Buneary
> 
> ...


Why would Piplup have evolved when it wears an everstone?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 31, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Tbh, im starting to think hoenn and sinnoh will be deleted from history here. Like at best expect Serena/Misty to appear after the Alola kids. Just a feeling.


I think Haruka’s deity might’ve quit the industry.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2020)

Piplup is cute, Empoleon is fat 
plus Piplup is too iconic, he was basically Dawns Pikachu


Mega Lopunny tho


----------



## Hero (Aug 31, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why would Piplup have evolved when it wears an everstone?


Didn’t he swallow it? 

We all know how pokemon is with continuity. Look at Pikachu


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 31, 2020)

Hero said:


> Didn’t he swallow it?
> 
> We all know how pokemon is with continuity. Look at Pikachu


Wasn't that Rowlett?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2020)

They never showed where .. exactly Piplup carries his everstone


----------



## Hero (Aug 31, 2020)

So Empoleon is a possibility


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2020)

Hero said:


> So Empoleon is a possibility


for Empoleon just bring back Barry


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 31, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> for Empoleon just bring back Barry


Wasn't it Dawn's rival who had one or did Barry have one too?

I don't mind motherfucking Pochama (that's what it sounded like it was saying every time it spoke in the JP version).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2020)

Barry had Empoleon


> t Dawn's rival


pathetic Kenny had a Prinplup, i dont remember if he ever evolved into Empoleon or not

in the anime Barry was the #1 Empoleon representative IIRC


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 31, 2020)

Well we know for sure May is never coming back. Here VA has cancer or something, and the Japanese tend to not replace VAs unless they have to out of respect.

Idk about Dawn's though.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 31, 2020)

So, why do the episodes kinda gets late-translations?  12-13 hours or so? 

IIRC, the pokemon episodes air before Boruto, no?
Yet, Boruto episodes get translated 12-13 hours earlier...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 31, 2020)

New Folder said:


> So, why do the episodes kinda gets late-translations?  12-13 hours or so?
> 
> IIRC, the pokemon episodes air before Boruto, no?
> Yet, Boruto episodes get translated 12-13 hours earlier...


It's almost like Boruto is officially released by CR who gets the footage in advance and Pokemon has no official JP release with english subs and has to be subtitled. Half a day is extremely fast and despite it being so short I still find myself missing PM's subs.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 31, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Well we know for sure May is never coming back. Here VA has cancer or something, and the Japanese tend to not replace VAs unless they have to out of respect.
> 
> Idk about Dawn's though.


Dawn's VA is still active. This year she has voiced some characters so she might come back for the role but it depends whether or not the writers ever have plans for the characters to come back.

As for May. I think one day she will make some appearance of some kind: cameo, flashback or whatever but I strongly doubt she will have any voiced dialogue. Although it's not impossible. Do not forget Professor Oak's VA died and they instantly  replaced him but I don't think they will do the same for a simple character's return. Besides Professor Oak is a recurring character in the show (unlike May) so it makes sense they replaced his VA. I really wanna see May again. She currently deserves to return the most out of all the characters imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2020)

tbf, they could always have someone already in the cast voice her as well since it would be like 1-2 eps at best but yeah doubt it would happen.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 31, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im kina behind on episodes but this new Raichu is going to be stuck in the lab now, or travelling with them like the galar starters ?


You can tell who is going to be stuck in the lab watching the opening.

Judging the next preview they are making Ash super pathetic in battle and giving Go more pokemon, exactly what the people asked, yay more Go /s


----------



## Aduro (Aug 31, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Tbh, im starting to think hoenn and sinnoh will be deleted from history here. Like at best expect Serena/Misty to appear after the Alola kids. Just a feeling.


Wouldn't surprise me, Gen VIII had very little continuity in the actual games. No returning characters appeared, even in Isle or Armour and the Battle Tower.
Not even Looker or Oak.

The anime isn't gonna trust kids to care about a series that aired before some of them were even born.

I think they mostly want to sneakily reboot the whole franchise from a story perspective. Keeping it as accessible as possible for kids, while still pandering to older fans' moronic nostalgia for Gen I pokemon.


----------



## jesusus (Aug 31, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, Gen VIII had very little continuity in the actual games. No returning characters appeared, even in Isle or Armour and the Battle Tower.
> Not even Looker or Oak.
> 
> The anime isn't gonna trust kids to care about a series that aired before some of them were even born.
> ...


Seems to me they've been sneakily rebooting the franchise since Gen 3. Aside from the callbacks and references for Advanced and DP, each region was pretty self contained. Brock didnt have a major presence in Hoenn and Sinnoh either (just the cook/gag guy at that point) so he could have been a completely new character and kids wouldnt have noticed.

What's really stupid is they reference Gen 1 a lot even though kids today werent even born then, and yet are too scared/lazy of referencing other generations as well. Makes no sense. "Hey kids remember Charizard! Well you dont but Im gonna keep shoving it in your face!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)

just stop pussying about and reboot the whole thing 

get new devs too 
the ol' shake up


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 2, 2020)

I finally caught up, no way ash keeps on suffering losses lmaoo 

do y’all discuss the future episode titles too or no


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 2, 2020)

Yeah man we do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 2, 2020)

The galar trainers are godly


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 4, 2020)

Ash be like


----------



## Alita (Sep 6, 2020)

So I saw today's episode. Kinda felt like ash's behavior this ep was a bit unrealistic. I'm pretty confident he has had worse or as bad loses in the past but didn't struggle this much after them. Him continuing to make stupid/rookie mistakes like using an electric attack against flygon or not using one of his stronger pokes to deal with the pokes he fought was really annoying too especially considering how experienced and skilled as a trainer he is now. He was also shocked about goh's strategy against flygon's draco meteor even tho he used the same strategy to beat grant back during kalos was particularly annoying. It also felt like riolu got weaker this ep too. 

Looking forward to next week's ep tho since they will be going back to alola. I think ash should take his alola pokes to professor oak with the rest of his pokemon. I never understood why he left them there tbh.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 6, 2020)

Yeah this character arc for Ash doesn't make sense.

If Bea would have beaten Pikachu and Dragonite maybe. But she beat Riolu, a baby, and Chadfetch a young learning pokemon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 7, 2020)

I still wish Saito would have beat riolu and Pikachu instead 

it’s just a one episode thing so I think ash’s actions are fine. I hope next episode he rapid fires some battles.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 7, 2020)

At this point I won't be surprised if Ash loses the second match, he is getting worse, not better.

Sinnoh Ash was never this crybaby even losing everytime with Paul.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Sinnoh Ash was never this crybaby even losing everytime with Paul.


IMO his 2-6 loss to Paul at the lake was by far the worst he's ever had in the series (for a number of reasons) and he took that pretty well all things considered, basically talked it out with his pokes next day and kept going

after that any kind of "depressed Ash after a random loss" is pretty OOC to me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2020)

Time to leave Riolu back at the lab.  It's Vacuum Waves are beyond worthless.

I appreciated that Flygon was treated like a real event, but it fought like a retard (as did Ash) and Ash seemed weirdly surprised at Go ripping off his own Rock Tomb Tomb strategy or that even being a viable strategy. Speaking of which Draco Meteor was more like Purple Rock Tomb than Draco Meteor which is more of an energy thing.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 7, 2020)

Btw Ash has forgotten like 3 times in this series alone about ground being immune to electric... He gets dumbed down in Go related epsodes so the other can shine.

It's annoying how Go has captured such strong pokemon like Flygon, Gorluck and Darmanitan to just be chilling in the lab.


----------



## Hero (Sep 7, 2020)

Why tf does Goh have such strong pokemon chilling at the lab


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 7, 2020)

Why do y’all say goh and not go


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2020)

Was wondering the same since when people started to put that h at the end?


----------



## Hero (Sep 7, 2020)

Because he’s a little zesty


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 8, 2020)

Looking forward to see Go kicking Kiawe's butt on a battle.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2020)

I dont, the fucking disrespect for Kiawe if that happens. This shiity ass nibba who has only fought twice in his life beating him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2020)

Go doesnt deserve to beat anyone or anything


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 8, 2020)

Hero said:


> Why tf does Goh have such strong pokemon chilling at the lab


Meanwhile, 'mons like Pidgeot are still mia


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 9, 2020)

The rematch of Bea vs. Ash will take place in Johto.

Apparently according to the new summaries. Bea lost to Chuck. So she is going to challenge him.

Pretty cool that the anime is not making the Galar Gym leaders leaps and bounds stronger than the others. Which makes sense. Trainers can always be stronger.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 9, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> The rematch of Bea vs. Ash will take place in Johto.
> 
> Apparently according to the new summaries. Bea lost to Chuck. So she is going to challenge him.
> 
> Pretty cool that the anime is not making the Galar Gym leaders leaps and bounds stronger than the others. Which makes sense. Trainers can always be stronger.


Manga Chunk was presented as a big deal, though in the anime he was handled in a single episode if I remember correctly. Still it's interesting and bringing back someone from that far back is pretty cool. I wonder if he'll actually be shown or just mentioned.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 9, 2020)

Johto Ash > Chuck > Bea > Current Ash


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> The rematch of Bea vs. Ash will take place in Johto.
> 
> Apparently according to the new summaries. Bea lost to Chuck. So she is going to challenge him.
> 
> *Pretty cool that the anime is not making the Galar Gym leaders leaps and bounds stronger than the others*. Which makes sense. Trainers can always be stronger.


Apparently just their champion.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Apparently just their champion.


As long as the battle is a 1v1 dynamax


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Bea lost to Chuck.


source on this btw ?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 9, 2020)

Y'll see how Go beats Kiawe. 

Btw today 10 years ago DP ended. Best Pokemon series ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2020)

@Kuzehiko

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> source on this btw ?


Got it from serebii forums.

Could ve wrong.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2020)

Koharu traveling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 13, 2020)

Yay more woopa.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Koharu traveling


This is gold. I HAVR BEEN WAITING FOR THIS.  Koharu joining them in their journeys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> This is gold. I HAVR BEEN WAITING FOR THIS.  Koharu joining them in their journeys!!


its only for 1 episode though

for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its only for 1 episode though
> 
> for now


Well, I take it anyway.
I won't put down my expectations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Well, I take it anyway.
> I won't put down my expectations


amen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 13, 2020)

I always forget how massive is Gengar


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2020)

lol just watched. Okay ep. tho seeing Kukui´s child just makes you feel how odd it is that Ash doesn't grow up. It´s like he literally si the only one stuck in time while it keeps advancing for the rest..


----------



## Alita (Sep 13, 2020)

Decent episode this week. It was nice to see the alola gang agian tho I still think it is dumb that ash doesn't take his alola pokes with him back to oak's lab. 

Next episode is when go finally gets aerodactyl it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 13, 2020)

So, what happened to Mr. Mime? 
did he give it back to his mom?  I honestly can't remember...


----------



## jesusus (Sep 13, 2020)

What's the point of showing off Go catch these strong pokemon if he's never gonna use them 

Also Im glad the anime didnt have Go beat Kiawe, that would have been extremely dumb


----------



## Kyu (Sep 14, 2020)

Alita said:


> I still think it is dumb that *ash doesn't take his alola pokes with him back to oak's lab*.



Was there ever a reason why?


----------



## jesusus (Sep 14, 2020)

Kyu said:


> Was there ever a reason why?


I suppose cause his Alola pokemon are part of Kukui's family now

The real reason is the anime staff are really scared of acknowledging that Ashs Oak pokemon still exist.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 14, 2020)

Also I wished they showd Ashs new team interacting with his alola pokes more, would have been nice.


----------



## Steven (Sep 14, 2020)

Back to Alola,that was nice.But the episode was way to short

I still miss dawn and cynthia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 14, 2020)

Yeah I enjoyed the episode because it showed off just how close Ash's bonds with his Alola friends and family are even now that that series is over, but more than the other day trips to other regions, this one concluded right off the bat was weird.

It'd have been funny if Go got killed off in that attack


----------



## Alita (Sep 14, 2020)

Kyu said:


> Was there ever a reason why?



None that I can recall.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 14, 2020)

I did not overall like the episode but I did like Go in this episode. I liked some of his reactions to how Kiawe was treating him. Oh right, the baby was cute to see too.


----------



## Aduro (Sep 14, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> lol just watched. Okay ep. tho seeing Kukui´s child just makes you feel how odd it is that Ash doesn't grow up. It´s like he literally si the only one stuck in time while it keeps advancing for the rest..


His mum still looks about 18... Brock, Jessie and James haven't gotten older over time.

The real answer will always be "just don't think about it" or "Ash is worth a ton of money as a ten-year-old".


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 14, 2020)

The theory of Ash being in a coma starts to make sense as time goes by.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2020)

Or the one where he is in a mental institution and pikachu and charmander are just a rat and a lizard that got in his room.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Ash become a Pokémon master yet? Being meaning to catch up on the anime, but Narutoforums.org got in the way


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2020)

Pokemon master is a fallacious goal, nobody knows what it is about even in the verse.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 14, 2020)

the goal is the journey itself


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 14, 2020)

Yeah it has not been exactly specified what the goal itself is to the anime canon. It isn't just becoming the strongest Pokemon trainer. There is more to it.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 14, 2020)

Pokemon master has much meaning as me wanting to become an Animal Master. Makes no sense.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 14, 2020)

Why are people trying to make sense of this 20 years later.

It's just the classic being the strongest.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

That goal have being trashed since Johto. Technically he got Pokemon Master at the end of the battle frontier, but then they want to keep it going for the new generations


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 14, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Why are people trying to make sense of this 20 years later.
> 
> It's just the classic being the strongest.


It's not.
Ash states in I Choose You that being a Pokemon Master isn't just being the strongest. Of course he does not reveal what it really is because they expect us to imagine it but one day they'll have to come up with something and reveal to the viewers what becoming a PM really is.


----------



## Hero (Sep 17, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> This is gold. I HAVR BEEN WAITING FOR THIS.  Koharu joining them in their journeys!!


I never understood her appeal...



jesusus said:


> The real reason is the anime staff are really scared of acknowledging that Ashs Oak pokemon still exist.


What?


----------



## jesusus (Sep 17, 2020)

Hero said:


> What?


I meant the anime writers probably don't want to confuse all the new kids on the block by showing Ash's older pokemon. At least that's probably the logic they operate at.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2020)

this series kiled my desire to watch any pokemon anime, even XY and SM that i havent seen yet
am like 7 episodes behind and dont care
fuck Gou & Go for influencing the series 

maybe it passes


or maybe Ashes Lucario will be a talking one


----------



## jesusus (Sep 18, 2020)

The concept of traveling to all regions got me hyped a bit, but all they've been is different set pieces for Go's catching fest, we know he's gonna catch them perfectly anyway and box them away, gets old


If they rotated Ash's pokemon for every region and had more callbacks it would have been cooler


----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2020)

After all of this Episodes,i still fail to see the concept here.Traveling from region to region without context? 

This Worldchampion Tournament is boring as hell and not even close as good as a Pokemonleague.Just a bunch of random ass battles

Yet,with all the traveling we still didnt saw much well-known Chars.Rocko,Misty,Dawn or Cyhintia...all are missing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2020)

The series still hasn't found its groove yet. There's highlights, but I really just don't like Go and his spotlight hogging.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> this series kiled my desire to watch any pokemon anime, even XY and SM that i havent seen yet
> am like 7 episodes behind and dont care
> fuck Gou & Go for influencing the series
> 
> ...


Just do something else Pokemon and getting yourself worked up for them instead then. XY is worth it and even SM gets pretty comfy over time even if it has its problems.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 18, 2020)

It does not help they are trying to sell us Ash as the competent trainer he was back then but with the childish personality of S&M.

And then you have episodes of him being a bitch after losing.


----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2020)

XY Ash was the most competent Ash IMO


----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The series still hasn't found its groove yet. There's highlights, but I really just don't like Go and his spotlight hogging.
> 
> 
> Just do something else Pokemon and getting yourself worked up for them instead then. XY is worth it and even SM gets pretty comfy over time even if it has its problems.


I still think SM is in term of Story and especially Chars better as XY.

I rly liked the combo of Classic Pokemon+slice of life.Almost every new episode had something new or focus on someone else.Sadly,Pokemon 2019 suxs in both terms


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2020)

Acno said:


> I still think SM is in term of Story and especially Chars better as XY.
> 
> I rly liked the combo of Classic Pokemon+slice of life.Almost every new episode had something new or focus on someone else.Sadly,Pokemon 2019 suxs in both terms


The cast in SM was good, but trading adventure Pokemon for slice of life was dumb.


----------



## Steven (Sep 19, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The cast in SM was good, but trading adventure Pokemon for slice of life was dumb.


I think thats a matter of taste

I found it refreshingly new for the Pokemon Anime


----------



## Keishin (Sep 19, 2020)

Ash has a baby brother now? Oak's been putting in the wood, shit. I knew it.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 19, 2020)

To each their own, I almost always skipped the slice of life episodes on the Pokemon series, when SM turned into full slice of life, I skipped the shit out of it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2020)

SoL can be comfy 

Im not really a battlefag tbh


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> SoL can be comfy
> 
> Im not really a battlefag tbh



I like them depending of the series but the pokemon ones are boooring.


----------



## Hero (Sep 20, 2020)

I hate what they’re doing with Go....

I don’t understand what they’re doing with him and his “team”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 20, 2020)

Koharu and Lucario to save this season


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 20, 2020)

Ash feels like the secondary character... It's annoying.


----------



## Steven (Sep 20, 2020)

Seems like Go is in this season the MC...and i dont like it


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

Ash and Koharu actually got to bond a little bit this episode...that's something.

Meanwhile Go gets to steal Ash's Aerodactyl because he has to catch everything or something. 

Rabifoot getting OHKO-ed 

Aerodactyl was pretty cool for a newly reborn Pokemon at least.

Golurk going for only tiny rocks was a decent gag I guess. Good thing Go brought it or he'd have gotten rekted.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

On the bright side Bea is back next episode and it looks like we'll get to see more than just her battle ready mood.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

Apparently we're getting a four part main plot of SwSh story.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 20, 2020)

>4 episodes of Rose autism 
and more charizard jerk off probably

at least maybe the wolves/Eternatus will look cool animated


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2020)

Probly they meet Raihan there


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2020)

Also I liked this ep. firstt ime I like how go catches a pokemon, a sin finally he does something to deserve it instea dof just throwing his pokeball.

Not really immplying anything but ash and Koharu got various little scenes together while go was going around. Hope she does more next time she hangs out with hem. Seems like her theme is to gradually learn to get excited about shit in life thanks to those two.

Not bad although like many, Ash getting an Aero he coudlnt get in S1 coulda been cool.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Also I liked this ep. firstt ime I like how go catches a pokemon, a sin finally he does something to deserve it instea dof just throwing his pokeball.
> 
> Not really immplying anything but ash and Koharu got various little scenes together while go was going around. Hope she does more next time she hangs out with hem. Seems like her theme is to gradually learn to get excited about shit in life thanks to those two.
> 
> Not bad although like many, Ash getting an Aero he coudlnt get in S1 coulda been cool.


This catch and Flygon are a step in the right direction at least. I hate it when they literally treat it like Pokemon Go and he gets auto-catches and rating comments from the Pokedex.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

Koharu needs to keep doing what she did this episode


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

Acno said:


> I think thats a matter of taste
> 
> I found it refreshingly new for the Pokemon Anime



Yeah it was a nice change of pace compared to what was done in every other previous region. Sun and Moon was one of my fav anime seasons tho I still think XY(Z) was the best overall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

I very much like the fact that go actually had to battle for a change and I especially like the fact that he used a different pokemon other than the fire rabbit. It was also nice to see koharu with the group for a change.

I see next episode ash will use pikachu against Bea. He could have did a lot better against her the first time if he had used pikachu or one of his other stronger pokes in the first place but whatever I guess.


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Koharu needs to keep doing what she did this episode



She didn't really do anything tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

Alita said:


> She didn't really do anything tho.


wore a different outfit and travelled with them



promo poster shows she may be getting an Eevee


----------



## Steven (Sep 21, 2020)

Alita said:


> Yeah it was a nice change of pace compared to what was done in every other previous region. Sun and Moon was one of my fav anime seasons tho I still think XY(Z) was the best overall.


XY was good but it was again the classic sheme+the Final fight in the league was rigged.It was the wrong winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wore a *different outfit* and travelled with them
> 
> 
> 
> promo poster shows she may be getting an *Eevee*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wore a different outfit and travelled with them
> 
> 
> 
> promo poster shows she may be getting an Eevee


Three anime in a row with a girl getting an Eevee feels way too over the top. In XY they wanted to get to Sylveon, fine. In SM they were advertising the Let's Go games, okay. But doing it yet again seems like way too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh and they also gave Lisa or was it Risa from the 21st movie an Eevee too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2020)

And remember that Alola dude with all Eeveelutions. Too much Eevee recently.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 21, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> And remember that Alola dude with all Eeveelutions. Too much Eevee recently.


Actually it was Eevee specifically but using Eevee's special Z move he basically summoned all of the other ones.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 21, 2020)

Eevee = 2nd mascot. No surprise they shove it every series now. It's a tactic to milk more money from Eevee merch


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 21, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Eevee = 2nd mascot. No surprise they shove it every series now. It's a tactic to milk more money from Eevee merch


I mean it only is now, sorta. It wasn't always.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2020)

since LGPE


----------



## Breadman (Sep 21, 2020)

Man, imagine if some wack ass pokemon like SLUGMA had as much popularity and exposure as Eevee.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 21, 2020)

BreadBoy said:


> Man, imagine if some wack ass pokemon like SLUGMA had as much popularity and exposure as Eevee.


Slugma


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Eevee = 2nd mascot. No surprise they shove it every series now. It's a tactic to milk more money from Eevee merch



Yeah evee hogs the spotlight nowadays almost as much as pikachu. He got his own z crystal in sun and moon, then his own game, then his own gigantamax too I believe.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 22, 2020)

Ash is a chicken, he dropped Farfetch for Pikachu in the rematch, you can't fool me Ash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 22, 2020)

Good choice.
Farfetch is his most recent Pokemon. It does not have enough experience to battle Bea's Pokemon.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 22, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Good choice.
> Farfetch is his most recent Pokemon. It does not have enough experience to battle Bea's Pokemon.


He is not going to get battle experience if he does not use him, but it's all Riolu.

It's been a while he used Dragonite and Gengar as well.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2020)

Not surprised.

Pika rat and attention whore mutt.

Why did he even catch Farfetch?  just wasting space for better mons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 22, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Not surprised.
> 
> Pika rat and attention whore mutt.
> 
> Why did he even catch Farfetch?  just wasting space for better mons.


Sirfetch'd is cool, they most likely gave him that so he could have a pokemon directly related with Sword and Shield


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 22, 2020)

Riolu slander is not allowed


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Riolu slander is not allowed


It's not Riolu, it is Ash that cannot stop sucking his dick, I don't want another "Greninja does everything" situation


----------



## Trojan (Sep 24, 2020)

Alita said:


> Yeah evee hogs the spotlight nowadays almost as much as pikachu. He got his own z crystal in sun and moon, then his own game, then his own gigantamax too I believe.


in let's go Eevee, it got 8 special/broken moves exclusive to it as well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2020)

dont really care about anything shown here tbh
.. except those last 5 seconds


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 27, 2020)

So much Dinamax shit, ugh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dont really care about anything shown here tbh
> .. except those last 5 seconds


I want Mewtwo to tell Go to go fuck himself 



Foxfoxal said:


> So much Dinamax shit, ugh.


That's not surprising considering they're showing a better idea of what the full disaster was like with wild dynamaxes and shit happening.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2020)

I wonder of its the OG Movie 01 Mewtwo


or a new Mewtwo


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 27, 2020)

So... They are really dragging Bea to just have Riolu evolve in the future.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 27, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> So... They are really dragging Bea to just have Riolu evolve in the future.


This is the power of a long term shillmon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2020)

I would have preferred Ash won now and we got it over with now


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 27, 2020)

Yeah me too.

She's in the Super class rank. I can't imagine we be staying on her too long.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2020)

Mewto

Still no Cyhntia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2020)

according to the anime, Ashes Riolu > Korrinas Mega-Lucario


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> according to the anime, Ashes Riolu > Korrinas Mega-Lucario



When the wank has gone too far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 27, 2020)

Do we know Grappelot beat her Lucario


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 27, 2020)

Still think Ash would have had an easier time using Dragonite.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 27, 2020)

Ash would have an easier time using Sceptile


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2020)

Ash would have an easier time using pokemon that work instead of garbage


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 27, 2020)

Riolu shitting things up all over again. Sasuga.  It even lucked out by Octolock being a lot more poorly done on it than Pikachu.

I like that Chuck remembered Ash and Bayleaf, but I find it weird that a fighting type gym leader is really into sweets.

I like that they fleshed out Bea. She's getting up there in the rankings too now, she's at 193. Just like in the games her rarely seen smiel is nice.

I guess Bea is basically a proper rival for Ash now.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 27, 2020)

When a gym leader from 18 years ago remembers your pokemon better than you do.


----------



## Alita (Sep 27, 2020)

Honestly the ending to the battle was a refreshing surprise. I fully expected riolu to evolve and win in this fight but I like the result that actually happened here a lot more. I never felt after such a short period of time that riolu should have been able to otosupus and a draw is definitely more believable for me here. 

Also great to see another side of Bea and her smiling.


----------



## Alita (Sep 27, 2020)

Also ash and go will battle zapdos next week it seems. I just hope go doesn't end up catching it. 



B Rabbit said:


> Do we know Grappelot beat her Lucario



I believe we saw a brief flashback of her lucario on the ground defeated with Bea's Grappelot standing over it so it's most likely the case yeah.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2020)

Im whatever on bea tbh





^ best part


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 28, 2020)

As much Riolu being this strong is kinda BS, him being defeated by one single hit was forced as well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im whatever on bea tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chuck's gym got a hell of a lot bigger in the last 20~ years.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice Bayleef cameo.
Lol at people saying Ash would win. Good for Bea, she's very skilled and strong. Ash is barely catching up with her level.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 29, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Nice Bayleef cameo.
> Lol at people saying Ash would win. Good for Bea, she's very skilled and strong. Ash is barely catching up with her level.


??? Ash clearly had a better battle than Bea.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 29, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> ??? Ash clearly had a better battle than Bea.


So what? He battled better than his first battle. It ended in a draw.
People was bragging about Ash stomping Bea this time which wasn't the case.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 29, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> So what? He battled better than his first battle. It ended in a draw.
> People was bragging about Ash stomping Bea this time which wasn't the case.


No one said stomp, don't project me with others... You are the one saying he is not at her level... When he is fighting at her level with a baby pokemon and actually performed better.

A baby pokemon that lost in a forced way after getting one hit of close combat, an attack that is supossed to hit many times to be effective on top of that.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2020)

Ash is a better trainer. It is just Riolu isn't at that level. Imho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2020)

end of this series Lucario will be a legendary slayer
quote it


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 29, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> No one said stomp, don't project me with others... You are the one saying he is not at her level... When he is fighting at her level with a baby pokemon and actually performed better.
> 
> A baby pokemon that lost in a forced way after getting one hit of close combat, an attack that is supossed to hit many times to be effective on top of that.


Again with that argument "Riolu is a baby. Riolu has not evolved. Riolu is Ash's weakest Pokemon currently in his team" when Ash's Riolu is the only Pokemon in his team that has battled and trained the most. Also, an unvolved Pokemon can be stronger than an evolved Pokemon. The anime has proved this multiple times.
He has not defeated her not even once. She ranks higher than him. What I said is  Ash is catching up with her level which means he is not superior to her yet. Of course he will surpass her at some point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2020)

Im sure he would win if he used Dragonite


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't think so.
Unless you think Dragonite>Pikachu.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2020)

Pikachu still fluctuates like a friend


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 29, 2020)

By feats he is supposed to be his strongest Pokemon currently in his team.
Since XY Pikachu's power has pretty much been over the place defeating ones like Tyranitar, Metagross, Silvally and Zoroark. He rarely loses to fodder trainers with a level 5 Sinivy lol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2020)

Meh, we shouldnt use Pikachu as an example anymore, he can be the strongest but at the same time is the most inconsistent pokemon he has. Today he might annihilate Lugia,tomorrow he will tie with a Magikarp that isnt even in water.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 29, 2020)

Pikachu is only a powerhouse at the League. 

That being said I doubt Dragonite would have won. He barely beat Mega Lucario and the same Lucario got destroyed by Bea no?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 29, 2020)

As I said his power has been all over the place since XY.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 29, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Pikachu is only a powerhouse at the League.
> 
> That being said I doubt Dragonite would have won. He barely beat Mega Lucario and the same Lucario got destroyed by Bea no?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2020)

Dragonite fought someone else before M-Lucario though, right ?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 29, 2020)

I mean Korrina's Mega Lucario is not that strong lol. It just keeps taking Ls. First losing to Ash's XY Pikachu (which is a way weaker to current Pikachu) then losing to Ash's Dragonite and Bea's Grapploct was it?


----------



## Steven (Sep 29, 2020)

Ash´s Pikachu should be at least level 999

But plot downgrades Pikachu


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 29, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Again with that argument "Riolu is a baby. Riolu has not evolved. Riolu is Ash's weakest Pokemon currently in his team" when Ash's Riolu is the only Pokemon in his team that has battled and trained the most. Also, an unvolved Pokemon can be stronger than an evolved Pokemon. The anime has proved this multiple times.
> He has not defeated her not even once. She ranks higher than him. What I said is  Ash is catching up with her level which means he is not superior to her yet. Of course he will surpass her at some point.


Farfetch'd is weaker than Riolu and is pretty much a one trick pony. Riolu is a fuck up though, that's been the case since its birth.



Kuzehiko said:


> I mean Korrina's Mega Lucario is not that strong lol. It just keeps taking Ls. First losing to Ash's XY Pikachu (which is a way weaker to current Pikachu) then losing to Ash's Dragonite and Bea's Grapploct was it?



That same Mega Lucario beat the fuck out of Pikachu like 3-4 times before finally losing in the gym battle. Thinking that Pikachu is particularly stronger now than back then is silly too.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Farfetch'd is weaker than Riolu and is pretty much a one trick pony. Riolu is a fuck up though, that's been the case since its birth.


Yeah no. Riolu got stronger.
Yet Riolu drew with the Pokemon that beat the shit out of Korrina's Mega Lucario. A proof of its hard and daily training that they've shown us. 




> That same Mega Lucario beat the fuck out of Pikachu like 3-4 times before finally losing in the gym battle. Thinking that Pikachu is particularly stronger now than back then is silly too.



Get your facts straight.  It only did beat Pikachu once. Their 2nd battle was interrupted by Gurkinn's Lucario. Then Pikachu defeated Mega Lucario in their 3rd battle. Korrina's Mega Lucario then became a jobber losing to anyone it'd fight with. 3 consecutive defeats. 

Oh and not counting its losses against Gurkinn's Lucario and Mabel's Mega Mawile.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm out of the loop, what is this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2020)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm out of the loop, what is this


soul


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 29, 2020)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm out of the loop, what is this


A music video shown at the end of the Pokémon DLC video.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2020)

Apparently merchandise leak with three trainers/three pokemon.

One box set is Flygon, Dragonpult, Charizard. The trainers Ash, Leon, Go.

Maybe the bait is Dragonpult is Ash's.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 30, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> One box set is Flygon, Dragonpult, Charizard. The trainers Ash, Leon, Go


haven't we seen Leon using it already?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2020)

New Folder said:


> haven't we seen Leon using it already?


Champion battles are 1v1 for some reason


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2020)

Leon has one in the game.

But it makes no sense for three trainers, and three pokemon. If Leon just owns both of them.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 30, 2020)

So Ash will get two pseudo legendary dragon types?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2020)

And that's a problem because?


----------



## jesusus (Sep 30, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> And that's a problem because?


Should diversify his team typing more


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2020)

wait two what?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Should diversify his team typing more


Nah I'm ok if he does get it. 

However, who knows if he will or not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2020)

After that bump of chicken video i dont even feel the ashnime


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 5, 2020)

I was wondering since yesterday why Pokemon didn't release, but I just reminded myself that I saw on the current anime charts that Pokemon now apparently airs on Fridays. As if Fridays (and Saturdays) this season weren't fucking packed enough already,


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 5, 2020)

They just changed the airing schedule. wtf.

Seems real random this time.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 6, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> They just changed the airing schedule. wtf.
> 
> Seems real random this time.


It's happened sometimes for longer shows, but it's rather unusual for something as long running as Pokemon.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 6, 2020)

It use to be on this time slot during the Sinmoh Saga.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 8, 2020)

On serebii forums they posted merchandise pictures of Rookiedie and Galarian Ponyta with the cast crew.

They posted another picture of cluster pokeballs. In the Ash area one is blurred out. People think its Marshtomp/Dragonpult.

Also Mewtwo seems to sold with Ash's line up.

I wouldn't take these merchandise as law of the land. However, they do predict captures sometimes. As these same merchandise predicted Riolu and Gengar months before they happened.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 10, 2020)

This episode had a really awkward flow and progression. I'm just glad Go didn't catch Zapdos. The battle was kind of joke and it came off as way more low key than Flygon's capture for instance.


----------



## Alita (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm also very happy gou did not catch zapdos. I might have dropped this series had that happened. It didn't feel like zapdos was going all out and the battle was not written well at all imo. I also don't understand rhydon and stunfisk's performance agianst zapdos either. It's like they were not even trying to target or hit zapdos with their attacks. Unless that has to do with horn drill's terrible accuracy? 

I would have much rather ash had been the focus of this ep and tried to catch zapdos. It would have been much more belivable considering his skill as a trainer from past battles and considering this is gonna probably be his best/all star team a zapdos would have been a great addition to it.


----------



## Alita (Oct 10, 2020)

Also on a side note I don't mind pokemon being on Fridays now since most animes I'm following now come out Friday and Saturday.

That way I can just spend like one day cramming all my ongoing anime.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 10, 2020)

just wake me up when its the Mewtwo episode ..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2020)

Still no Sun and Moon/Alola Movie


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 12, 2020)

I think the movie will come out in December.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 12, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I think the movie will come out in December.


It does, it was delayed from the Summer.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 14, 2020)

Really looking forward to M23. The movies reboot has worked out well. I Choose You and The Power of Us were splendid movies.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 14, 2020)

Movie 21 was superb. I honestly think it's the only movie to rival the original trilogy of movies that were written by Shudo and it did so by exceling in an entirely different way. Yajima is the best director OLM has on Pokemon right now and he's directly movie 23 as well.

Movie 20 was different and I liked some things about it, but in many ways it was an inferior retelling. The new stuff was a mixed bag, but it's good that they finally tried to work in Ho-oh (but still not enough so).


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2020)

Ash parkouring and helping Tyranitar together with Pikachu in movie 21 is probably one of my fav scenes in a pokemon movie in a long time, and at the same time it brought back the concept of these small contests that not necessarily rely on trainer vs trainer battles, tgey tried to do it in the anime with that swimming competition in the early Journeys eps but meh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 16, 2020)

I think they might've actually out-weirded the last double feature episode. 

It looks like the next ep starts the Darkest Day arc.


----------



## Hero (Oct 18, 2020)

What is the point of team rocket anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 18, 2020)

Hero said:


> What is the point of team rocket anymore


Waste our time as always


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 18, 2020)

It's not like Go isn't less of a waste of time.

It's a shame though, the ROKETTO GAJETTO SECRET had a lot of potential.


----------



## Steven (Oct 18, 2020)

Team Rocket>Go

Deal with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 23, 2020)

The ongoing short anime series, Pokemon Twilight Wings, is getting a new episode on November 5, 2020. In their announcement, the Pokemon Company mentioned that this episode will take place in the location of the Pokemon Sword/Shield Expansion Pass.

It is not specified if it will be in the Crown Tundra or the Isle of Amor, but this will be revealed when the episode drops at 7:00 AM PT on the Pokemon Company’s official YouTube.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 23, 2020)

This week kicked of the Darkest Day plot line.

Based Leon with his ability to make opposing dynamax/gigamax Pokemon retards.

I don't think they chose Rose's voice well. He sounds better in Twilight Wings.

At least Ash and Go have been separated for once, not that any amount of space is a real gap in this series.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2020)

lol really? 

Havent watched the past ep. either. It´s just, the more I see that Pokemon Gotcha mv the more i get depressed at how the weekly shows looks and progress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2020)

Im still on episode ~31


----------



## Trojan (Oct 23, 2020)

Did they change the day when the episode is released?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 23, 2020)

New Folder said:


> Did they change the day when the episode is released?


Yeah, as of this season it comes out on Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Oct 23, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> lol really?
> 
> Havent watched the past ep. either. It´s just, the more I see that Pokemon Gotcha mv the more i get depressed at how the weekly shows looks and progress.


Agreed. Pokemon is a hundred billion dollar franchise. Where does all that money go? It certainly doesn't go to the budget of the anime or mainline games


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 23, 2020)

??? The anime plot can be whatever it wants but for a long running anime it has good production values, now art style and shit like that is a different subject.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 26, 2020)

Oh so new episodes are coming out on fridays right?

That explains alot lol. This new Galar arc reminds me of XY's Team Flare arc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 4, 2020)

At this point Ash is not the main character he is a sidekick and I hate that gag about being hungry every minute, even in serious moments.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2020)

finally Lucario ashmon after 84 years ...


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 6, 2020)

I just want Ash to catch more pokemon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 6, 2020)

I appreciate that Rose's plan is a bit less retarded than in the games and they actually try to flesh him out a bit even if the pacing of this entire arc has been shoddy.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 6, 2020)

So Koharu is getting an Eevee.. I assume she is becoming a full time companion from this arc on since she appears alongside Ash and Go.. I hope so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2020)

Eevee will stay unevolved ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 7, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> So Koharu is getting an Eevee.. I assume she is becoming a full time companion from this arc on since she appears alongside Ash and Go.. I hope so!


I'm tired of Eevee. I get that it and other particular Pokemon are popular but it went from being this really great, cute Pokemon that pops up rarely to now having to be included heavily in every generation.

There's hundreds of other Pokemon out there and it's really sad that the same few ones keep getting spammed. Instead of using a popular Pokemon, why don't they make a Pokemon look so appealing that it becomes popular.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 7, 2020)

Yeah I'm tired of Eevee too tbf.
They've given Ash companion girls so many Eevee up till now. Let's count: May, Serena, Lana and Koharu, and if they don't give them Eevee then they give them a Pikachu clone (Pachirisu, Emolga, Dedenne, etc.) This custom is really tiresome. I guess the only reason I'm not bitching at an Ash companion getting an Eevee again is because it's just Koharu but for real, they must stop.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 7, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Yeah I'm tired of Eevee too tbf.
> They've given Ash companion girls so many Eevee up till now. Let's count: May, Serena, Lana and Koharu, and if they don't give them Eevee then they give them a Pikachu clone (Pachirisu, Emolga, Dedenne, etc.) This custom is really tiresome. I guess the only reason I'm not bitching at an Ash companion getting an Eevee again is because it's just Koharu but for real, they must stop.


I ended up loving Dedenne as a result of the anime, but yeah it's really unnecessary.

Eevee was also used in Movie 21 for Lisa and Gary back at the end of the Orange Islands. I appreciate that Serena, Gary, and May's Eevees were to an extent used more for their evolutions while still showcasing Eevee a bit. I sort of get that they're more of what led to Eevee's prominence rising than just it being shilled.

Meanwhile Suiren's was an obvious Let's Go advertisement (I'm surprised it was a girl Eevee with that haircut, I was going it dudebro Eeevee for a while lol) and considering its proximity you could say the same if Koharu is getting one.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 7, 2020)

Eevee is the second mascot, he is always going to be there.

Btw I laughed how the Chariman Rose backstory lasted 5 seconds lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 7, 2020)

Sonia and Goh have some cute chemistry together


----------



## Aduro (Nov 7, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Eevee is the second mascot, he is always going to be there.
> 
> Btw I laughed how the Chariman Rose backstory lasted 5 seconds lmao.


The whole game had Leon doing most of the main character stuff for you. Beats the rampaging dynamax pokemon. Has most of the conversations with the villains. Nearly catches bloody eternatus for you. They basically off-screened nearly everything about the main villain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 7, 2020)

I like Chairmain Rose. He's the hero Gallar needs but doesn't deserve. 

Its a post Dexit dystopia over there and he's the only one trying to do anything about it. He also visits kids in the hospital and is nice to his secretary.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 7, 2020)

Rose is the guy straight out of NTR doujins


----------



## Steven (Nov 7, 2020)

Anime is currently pretty good

Not the,"lets catch new pokemons" every episode


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Rose is the guy straight out of NTR doujins


He's so hot


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 7, 2020)

If anything the anime makes him look fatter in his suit. One of the interesting things about his design is that when in his suit you can see that its an expensive tailor-job that kind of hides his gut which you see  in his silly jogger outfit. The anime makes him just about that size in every scene regardless 

I got around to watching the extra ep of Twilight Wings and everything looks better there.



Foxfoxal said:


> Eevee is the second mascot, he is always going to be there.
> 
> Btw I laughed how the Chariman Rose backstory lasted 5 seconds lmao.


I don't even think he got that much in the games. They even changed his "we gotta get energy for 1000 years in the future now" to "We will run out of energy soon and I'm thinking of Galar for the next 1000 years." It makes me wonder if the games were translated correctly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Alita (Nov 7, 2020)

This episode shows us once again why dynamax was a terrible idea. All these dynamax battles don't look or feel right. I hope dynamax will be something exclusive to galar and won't continue to other gens. Z crystals and mega evolutions were so much better. 

Outside of that the ep was alright. I do feel like they are going too fast through galar's main plot tho.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 7, 2020)

I mean even the Dynamax battles in the game look better, the anime actually made them worse.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 7, 2020)

The battle itself was retarded too since aside from the fire type attack, they all used not very effective attacks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 8, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I ended up loving Dedenne as a result of the anime, but yeah it's really unnecessary.
> 
> Eevee was also used in Movie 21 for Lisa and Gary back at the end of the Orange Islands. I appreciate that Serena, Gary, and May's Eevees were to an extent used more for their evolutions while still showcasing Eevee a bit. I sort of get that they're more of what led to Eevee's prominence rising than just it being shilled.
> 
> Meanwhile Suiren's was an obvious Let's Go advertisement (I'm surprised it was a girl Eevee with that haircut, I was going it dudebro Eeevee for a while lol) and considering its proximity you could say the same if Koharu is getting one.


Oh right I forgot Lisa's Eevee too! Damn like give it a rest. I think the sole reason they give Ash companions an Eevee in every region is to promote the Eevee merchandising. After all it is one of the most popular Pokemon out there! But as I said, it's really tiresome by now. They gotta give it a rest and try other ways to promote Eevee.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2020)

the ashnime has never been this gay 
or this furry


----------



## Steven (Nov 9, 2020)

2020

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2020)

Ashes Lucario in jp will be voiced by the same guy that voiced M08 Lucario ..

and if they again get Gokus VA to voice it in the dub = literal Goku vs Freeza (Mewtwo)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2020)

Lucario came home ..

so did Cinderace and its 
*Spoiler*: __ 



very gay


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2020)

Mewtwo next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 13, 2020)

Free evolutions: the episode. At least Riolu deserved his with his actions and that he's been training non-stop (I get the feeling Ash was aiming for this all along with his constant use of Riolu), but damn that set of knockouts with the double Aura Sphere. I like the detail of Rose really caring about his Pokemon despite all of this stuff he's been up to. I feel like they're playing him a little more along the lines of how Lusamine was in the anime.

Meanwhile Go gets a Cinderace by being completely retarded in his battle and somehow wins despite having a massive disadvantage.

Leon knew it was no good when his Pokeball didn't jiggle  

The final battle was pretty anti-climatic, but then again it's just the same thing as SwSh's pretty silly story. 

They keep giving Go the slight lead in terms of his role and it's pretty fucking annoying. Officially he was the one who caught Eternatus.

Them keeping the Pokeball in some dinky safe  

Mewtwo fight next ep looks hype. It might be THAT Mewtwo


----------



## Steven (Nov 13, 2020)

BringCynthia back and save this Anime...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 14, 2020)

The Go battle was so retarded like they are not even hiding the favoritism

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 14, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> The Go battle was so retarded like they are not even hiding the favoritism


Yeah, spamming NVE attacks for no reason is the way to go. Wasn't that the same thing he did to beat that G-maxed Garbadour last ep?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 14, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah, spamming NVE attacks for no reason is the way to go. Wasn't that the same thing he did to beat that G-maxed Garbadour last ep?


Go was "let's spam the weakest fire attack ever to hurt a strong water pokemon, that should work"  the worst thing is that it was working


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Go was "let's spam the weakest fire attack ever to hurt a strong water pokemon, that should work"  the worst thing is that it was working


PIS and Go-Fangays

This clown get better screentime as Ash


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2020)

Only realizing this but anybody else sick of movie starring pokemon being able to talk and when we see the species in the anime they just autistic?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 15, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Only realizing this but anybody else sick of movie starring pokemon being able to talk and when we see the species in the anime they just autistic?


At first it worked because the Pokemon were Psychic or had something special about them, but then they stopped having reasons and they just started talking just because.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2020)

Yeah, but even the psychic ones are like really dumb in the anime.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 15, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Yeah, but even the psychic ones are like really dumb in the anime.


They were legendaries, but then again we've got Mew against Mewtwo even from the get go


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2020)

Lol yeah, i rewatched the first movie not long ago and that scene where Mewtwo is talking to Mew and Mew is just playing around i was like "If i didnt know what comes next I would totally wonder why a straight up retarded mon is psychic"


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 15, 2020)

They don't talk because if they talk they lose the "pet" factor.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2020)

Not sure who would want a psychic as pet tho, most of then look like they gonna rape your ass as soon as you sleep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 15, 2020)

Still remember when back in OS psychic-type Pokemon imposed fear and they were considered the strongest Pokemon type. Good old times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 21, 2020)

This episode was unusual for a few reasons. They had an intro just like in the movies and the OP didn't reflect the change in Ash and Go's teams, which is kind of lazy. It makes me wonder if the OP is changing again soon.

TFW no Mankey for Ash.

Go actually making some decent use of his team  

It's a shame that Kingler didn't finish him off. When is Ash going to be the main character again?

This episode seems to look a lot better visually than Pokemon 2019 has looked in most episodes, the visual direction as well.

That's a pretty weak Dewgong if it can't even outswim a waterfall.

It sounds like the same Mewtwo from the movies. Ash recognized what it was, but they didn't come off as knowing each other (then again Mewtwo did like his memory wipes)

Mewtwo lolnoping everything with Shadow Ball, Psychic, and even just physically manhandling even fighting types  

Shadow Ball Spirit Bomb  

Mewtwo stomped the shit out of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 21, 2020)

I cringed hard whe Go was explaining his dream and saying he will catch Mewtwo 

I hate when they make look Ash and Go as if they are equals, Cinderace f*cking outlasted Pikachu.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2020)

episode wes trash honestly, all that "hype" for a short curbstorm and nothing else

and yeah Go sucks


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> episode wes trash honestly, all that "hype" for a short curbstorm and nothing else
> 
> and yeah Go sucks


What's wrong with a curb stomp tbh?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2020)

idk I expected more
Mewtwo curbstomping them was obvious without even seeing it

>acknowledge Ash directly
>some longer conversations
>flashback scenes of "Strikes Back" or "Returns" for better continuity
>some set-up for something else later
etc.

ROUSE MY EMOTIONS !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> idk I expected more
> Mewtwo curbstomping them was obvious without even seeing it
> 
> >acknowledge Ash directly
> ...


Mewtwo be like : why this human looks younger ( and dumber ) than before

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 21, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Mewtwo be like : why this human looks younger ( and dumber ) than before


I dunno, movie Ash was running into Mew/two clashes and jumped off that fuck high spiral structure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alita (Nov 22, 2020)

So I'm guessing this mewtwo is the same mewtwo from the first movie and not a totally different one like from the genesect movie right?

Either way a decent ep for me. Always nice to see mewtwo again. An episode where my fav pokemon is stomping my least favorite pokemon is one you won't ever see me complain much about. I was waiting for that ass beating after gou got cocky and thought he could catch mewtwo.


----------



## Steven (Nov 22, 2020)

Go suxs ass.Without a doubt the worst second MC of a season(At some points,it looks more like Ash is just the second MC...)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 22, 2020)

They're trying to make Go to the new central figure for the anime, but he's really not Ash.

It is lame as hell Cinderace outlasted Pikachu. It was even lamer it went toe to toe with Lucario.

I hope Goh flops in Japan. And maybe get a series dedicated go just Ash. I know the new movies are doing that. But Ash needs to retire and I think one last hurrah with him by himself is what would give him a good high note.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2020)

Go is okay, but being able to catch everything in 1 shot 90% of the time with a simple base pokeball is kinda lame. Make him battle (wild pokemon) just a wee bit more, aim for weak points when throwing, use stronger balls, more throws (we've seen him use curve balls), and he'll be okay.


----------



## Hero (Nov 26, 2020)

I really hope this isn’t the note they send Ash out on


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 29, 2020)

Did the show and Ash forget he is supossed to have battles to improve his ranking?

What's up with these food related episodes one after another.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2020)

Hikachu was a pretty impressive copy 

Pretty boring ass episode aside from a decent joke or two and TR themselves. I don't like Cinderace. Ironically his edgy ninja phase was better.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 5, 2020)

Ciderance and Lucario best bros

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2020)

I still dislike Cinderace design, but this Naruto-Sasuke dynamic between them is surprisingly enjoyable IMO

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Alita (Dec 6, 2020)

WTF did I just watch this week?  

The sooner we get past these boring filler eps and get to the main story the better. I'm still hoping ash's final poke will be a grookey that evolves all the way up to rillaboom. His farfetch'd needs to evolve as well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2020)

Alita said:


> WTF did I just watch this week?
> 
> The sooner we get past these boring filler eps and get to the main story the better. I'm still hoping ash's final poke will be a grookey that evolves all the way up to rillaboom. His farfetch'd needs to evolve as well.


Don't worry, We'll get more Lucario instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2020)

Theres a main story ?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 7, 2020)

Ciderance has an decent design compared to gen 7's fully evolved starters imo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 11, 2020)

Go's uniform design is hilarious bad  Team Rockets horrible JS cosplay  

WHOAPA still needs to stfu

Ha, Pelipper took responsibility for the broken vending machine  

Can Eevee actually learn Spark? Oh joy, yet another Eevee, though we've already talked about that before and it's some loser Eevee that won't evolve (hurr durr Let's Go). Wouldn't Eevee have more stable DNA if it's not evolving?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2020)

its probably Gmax Eevee


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 14, 2020)

Koharu's Eevee cannot evolve even if you give it an evolution stone?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2020)

Trash tier by default


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 15, 2020)

It's literaly Pokemon Go Eevee, that is why he cannot evolve and has weird attacks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2020)

Baddy Bad


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 15, 2020)

Eevee with the power of plot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 23, 2020)

So the movie is finally out..i wonder if japanese did like it.


----------



## Breadman (Dec 23, 2020)

I AM GOING TO MURDER THAT FUCKING FURBAIT RABBIT AND BLUE TWINK JACKAL.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 24, 2020)

BreadBoy said:


> I AM GOING TO MURDER THAT FUCKING FURBAIT RABBIT AND BLUE TWINK JACKAL.


stay mad, Lucariosuke is based

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 24, 2020)

Is the anime on break till January?

I wanted to know if Ash was going to catch Dracovish.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 24, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Is the anime on break till January?
> 
> I wanted to know if Ash was going to catch Dracovish.


More than likely.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 25, 2020)

Apparently Ash talks about his father in this movie.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 25, 2020)

>more Koharu
good


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 25, 2020)

Was that THE Dedenne that I saw

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2021)

They re-used the OP song yet again but with a much worse singer, but the bright side Gary-Motherfucking-Oak appeared in the OP. I wonder when we'll get a new song and an ED that doesn't sound like babies counting off Pokemon.



Ash caught a motherfucking Dracovish in this ep


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 8, 2021)

I hope they don't retcon Gary back to to his cocky bad boy days. However he stays in his professor stage. Seems kinda lame if they do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> I hope they don't retcon Gary back to to his cocky bad boy days. However he stays in his professor stage. Seems kinda lame if they do.


I'd be fine if it was a bit halfway with him having his old spunk to go with his maturity.


----------



## Aduro (Jan 8, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Ash caught a motherfucking Dracovish in this ep


Knowing Ash he probably got one with water absorb.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jan 8, 2021)

Why on earth they cannot let go that song, it's not even good.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Ash caught a motherfucking Dracovish in this ep


Finally something good happens


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2021)

Iris doe


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 8, 2021)

Iris is ok.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 8, 2021)

Gary MotherFuckin' Oak is back. 
Couldn't be more excited! Been waiting for his return for years!!   
Hopefully he returns as a trainer but unlikely to happen. He still probably is a  Pokemon Researcher. 

Glad about Iris' return too. I do like her too after all. Hope she will bring out a new Dragon Pokemon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 8, 2021)

Why would you want him to return as a trainer?

His record is worse than Ash's.

Bring back the best rival in Shinji.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 8, 2021)

Yeah, Paul/Shinji was that dude.

Best rival imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 8, 2021)

Paul is best rival, no contest.
I just happen to like trainer Gary a way more than I like researcher Gary hence why I prefer him back as a trainer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2021)

SMELL YA LATER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> SMELL YA LATER

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yonatan (Jan 8, 2021)

Not exactly hyped for Gary's return since shoving nostalgia aside, he was not a particularly good rival, but I'm hyped for Iris's comeback. Hopefully she'll have evolved Axew and Gible by now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2021)

The problem with him his that he got hardly any screen time and hardly any battles with Ash. Add both of those things and he'd be way better. It kind of felt like they were afraid to give Ash a real rival for a while in the anime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jan 8, 2021)

Paul was so good that he forced Ash to train his ass off and use his brain like no other before.

Sadly that Ash is lost forever.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 8, 2021)

Paul will return in the future too.
I am pretty sure. He will make Ash train the shit outta his butt again


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 8, 2021)

You implyung that his marvelous strategy of making Lycanroc take all the damage and bullehit his way through wasnnot a well planned strategy? Preposterous, simply preposterous


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> You implyung that his marvelous strategy of making Lycanroc take all the damage and bullehit his way through wasnnot a well planned strategy? Preposterous, simply preposterous


Hey I mean it was really impressive when Wulfric's Avalugg did the same thing to Ash-Greninja when it needed to for plot reasons.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jan 8, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> You implyung that his marvelous strategy of making Lycanroc take all the damage and bullehit his way through wasnnot a well planned strategy? Preposterous, simply preposterous


Nothing beats Rowlet plot armor.

Ash in Diamond and Pearl created his own combination attacks, used his other pokemon ( even tho sometimes that backfired ), made a fucking Gible top tier.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2021)

XY Ash did similar stuff, but usually more on the fly. 2019 even ripped one of them off, the Rock Tomb Tomb which he used against Grant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jan 8, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> XY Ash did similar stuff, but usually more on the fly. 2019 even ripped one of them off, the Rock Tomb Tomb which he used against Grant.


My problem with XY Ash is the Greninja abuse, literally used him at the end of every fight in the league... You did not see Ash spamming Infernape back then.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> My problem with XY Ash is the Greninja abuse, literally used him at the end of every fight in the league... You did not see Ash spamming Infernape back then.


It only happens towards the tail end, even if he used it in its pre-evolutions frequently enough. XY&Z had a lot of stuff like Team Flare, rival battles, the league (which was too short for its own good), and stuff. It makes sense to use your powerhouse and to develop its mysterious ability which lets you pound on a fucking champion.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 8, 2021)

Lol what I didn´t like from XYZ was that they even put Greninja going away drama in the opening for it to be but one of Ash´s shitty ass dreams and nothing actually happened.


----------



## Alita (Jan 9, 2021)

So I saw the first episode of the new year for Pokémon. I don't like the new opening. It's my least fav of the 3 we have seen so far. I also don't get why they don't use a new song for a change. But I'm happy to know gary and Iris will make a return. I wonder how far gary has progressed into becoming a Pokémon researcher. 

This ep also reminded me of how much I don't like the fossil pokes of the galar region they look so bad. With dracofish being the most wrong and awkward out of all of them probably. According to the dex this thing can't breathe unless it's underwater but of course the anime just pretended like that wasn't a thing here. Hopefully ash keeps that thing in the lab and does not make it a permanent part of his team.  

Next week's ep is focused on farfetch'd which we should have seen sooner than this imo but better late than never.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 9, 2021)

I like the fossils. Even more now that I know what they are based on. It has good humor and legit ties to the real world.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2021)

I dont like most of the new/gen 8 characters or stuff tbh, or anythign Po:Go related

but I finally got my Ash Lucario since movie 08
and a Dragonite on the team
and now old characters

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 9, 2021)

I just want Ash to use Reserves and have a decent size roster. 


I'm set with his pokemon for now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 9, 2021)

Ash hasn't used his reserves since DP.
He now also has reserves in Alola. I don't think he's using them all anymore. Although I do think some of his old Pokemon might come back or have cameos as well. That said, I would like him to use his reserves too. It just seems impossible to me.


----------



## Hero (Jan 10, 2021)

I didn’t watch the series with Iris but I’m glad she’s coming back. Maybe their Dragonites can meet 

I hope she has a fully evolved dragon team.

I’m excited to see Gary whenever he comes back to see how’s he’s grown and his interactions with Ash.

I also hate that ash got that fucking fossil lmao. Give them both to Goh . It doesn’t even look like it belongs on Ash’s roster.

Also I don’t care what anyone says, DP Ash was the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Jan 10, 2021)

I want to see Dawn with a mega lopunny & Pikachu finally giving “buneary” the attention she deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2021)

Hero said:


> I want to see Dawn with a mega lopunny & Pikachu finally giving “buneary” the attention she deserved

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hero (Jan 11, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 12, 2021)

Hero said:


> I want to see Dawn with a mega lopunny & Pikachu finally giving “buneary” the attention she deserved


This would  be so fucking great.
I second it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 15, 2021)

So is not-Wally a new rival?  

Farfetch'd is still Ash's weakest link but at least it finally got a bit of attention. The battle was a bit interesting because it was a rare extended single round battle, but I think that Farfetch'd's fighting style is a bit too simple to keep it being entertaining over a long period of time.

It's weird how long it's been since we got an Ash ep.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2021)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jan 22, 2021)

How do you capture a Legendary pokemon with great power? Apparently you just throw a net over it.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2021)

Go already having 2 legendaries in 1 anime. One of which is the strongest pokemon of them all. 

Meanwhile, Ash after more than 1000+ episodes only have a mythical pokemon.  

I hope he gets Lugia, if anything tho. 
I was hyped by the 1st episode that Lugia will show up more, but nope.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2021)

Goh still sucks 




> strongest pokemon of them all


Eternatus ? not even remotely close


----------



## animegod12345 (Jan 29, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Go already having 2 legendaries in 1 anime. One of which is the strongest pokemon of them all.
> 
> Meanwhile, Ash after more than 1000+ episodes only have a mythical pokemon.
> 
> ...


Yeah but ash has defeated multiple legendarys unlike go.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2021)

animegod12345 said:


> Yeah but ash has defeated multiple legendarys unlike go.


I would still say having legendaries as your own pokemon is still better than simply defeating some.
Especially since Ash has to go through a re-set every time anyway.


----------



## animegod12345 (Jan 29, 2021)

New Folder said:


> I would still say having legendaries as your own pokemon is still better than simply defeating some.
> Especially since Ash has to go through a re-set every time anyway.


He wasn’t really going through a reset.


----------



## Hero (Jan 30, 2021)

I’m actually upset at the idea of a main character possessing a legendary Pokémon...let alone Goh

what is the fucking point...it’s just going to collect dust

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kyu (Jan 30, 2021)

Go got a legendary? Like.....why?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 30, 2021)

I mean. This Suicune seems kinda weak not going to lie. 

Still annoying that Goh is getting all these pokemon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> I mean. This Suicune seems kinda weak not going to lie.
> 
> Still annoying that Goh is getting all these pokemon.


Agreed on both counts.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jan 30, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> I mean. This Suicune seems kinda weak not going to lie.


Yeah. Just throw a net over the legendary beast.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Feb 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 12, 2021)

It's good to get a Koharu focused episode. I think this is the first time she's done something truly on her own and it's a result of her simply wanting to do good, and not out of her particular love for Pokemon and I think that more pure feeling got through to both Ponyta and Rapidash. This is the difference between her and Ash or Go who want to help out of an already existing love, not a new one, and it's further exemplified by her not even thinking about catching them.

I do have to say that the Galarian variants are far far uglier than the original designs, and I still don't know why they're Psychic rather than Fairy type.

Opal came in for a bit, but she didn't do much. I guess that bit ended decently.

I think my favorite part of the episode was Koharu and Eevee just playing around with the Impidimps who were a lot nicer than she first thought. The background art is the other main highlight. Despite it being very small and corridor-y in the games, this are was probably the prettiest in the Sw/Sh games and the anime does it justice.

Overall it was an average episode, but it was average with more care being put into it than others.

I hope Ash gets to battle against Wikstrom. For the most part the Kalos E4 has largely appeared in the Mega Evolution specials with one obvious exception in Malva and he was one of the two that never appeared.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Feb 22, 2021)

The galarian ponyta line is dual psychic fairy.

And they’re far better looking than their kantonian versions. Kanto just looks boring and ugly (at least for Rapidash)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 22, 2021)

Hero said:


> The galarian ponyta line is dual psychic fairy.
> 
> And they’re far better looking than their kantonian versions. Kanto just looks boring and ugly (at least for Rapidash)


The Galarian forms just look dipped in cotton candy and Rapidash has an ugly face. The originals look far better.


This is still one of the best moments of the original anime

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alita (Feb 22, 2021)

For me personally design wise...

Galarian Ponyta > Kantonian Ponyta

Kantonian Rapidash > Galarian Rapidash

But I like all 4.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Feb 22, 2021)

I like that Koharu has more screentime but it's like they decided to give her too many episodes because they decided too late what to do with her.

Can we move on and make Ash move in the tournament? and I guess Sirfetch is going to be broken because they are taking a bunch of time giving him moves instead of evolve him.


----------



## Hero (Feb 24, 2021)

Goh's team should be

Cinderace his starter
Sobble basically ash's squirtle to cinderace being the fully evolved charmander
Scizor was used very early on by him as a battle pokemon
Flygon this was advertised for him
Aerodactyl this was advertised for him
Raichu there's significance to another main character catching pikachu.

honorable mention:
dustox didn't put this down because jesse had it and i hate repeating pokemon


----------



## Foxfoxal (Feb 24, 2021)

Sobble is going to evolve, they teased the shit out of it some episodes ago.


----------



## Hero (Feb 28, 2021)

Ew. Is it?


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 1, 2021)

Hero said:


> Ew. Is it?


There was an episode where he met an inteleon and was super excited and wanted to be like him, that usually means that he wants to evolve.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 7, 2021)

I swear if they dare to waste Grookey on Go... I hope they are trolling, that little shit is getting too many pokemon.


----------



## Alita (Mar 7, 2021)

Yeah it's gonna be annoying as hell if gou gets grookey when he already has two other galar starters. It should definitely go to ash. 

I'm still pissed about him getting suicune tbh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2021)

Go stole Team Rocket's Pokemon. What an asshole. They didn't even treat it poorly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Mar 12, 2021)

Go got me thinking about dropping a season I haven't watched yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 12, 2021)

This is getting stupid... Go get all the starters, legendaries, evolutions to do NOTHING.

Meanwhile Ash has like 4 episodes alone trying to make Farfetch trust him.


----------



## Aduro (Mar 12, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> This is getting stupid... Go get all the starters, legendaries, evolutions to do NOTHING.
> 
> Meanwhile Ash has like 4 episodes alone trying to make Farfetch trust him.


Eh, its always been Ash's best quality. That he'll spend a lot of time and effort into making a miserable or difficult pokemon happy and loyal. Regardless of whether they are strong or weak.

Ash didn't prove he was a better trainer than Paul by defeating him in the League. He proved he was better by making Chimchar happy.

Its just that Goh's quality of being able to do absolutely anything with almost no difficulty fits with the instant gratification that Pokemon is selling kids nowadays.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 12, 2021)

Aduro said:


> Eh, its always been Ash's best quality. That he'll spend a lot of time and effort into making a miserable or difficult pokemon happy and loyal. Regardless of whether they are strong or weak.
> 
> Ash didn't prove he was a better trainer than Paul by defeating him in the League. He proved he was better by making Chimchar happy.
> 
> Its just that Goh's quality of being able to do absolutely anything with almost no difficulty fits with the instant gratification that Pokemon is selling kids nowadays.


It's not that, it's fine that Ash works hard, but it's jarring when his partner is getting everything so easy.

Let alone that Go has more focused episodes than Ash.

It's bs that Ash did not get any starters this gen.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2021)

It's funny how they remembered that Farfetch'd exists and now it's in all of the Ash focused episodes.

I don't mind Ash not getting starters, but I do hate Go and how easy he has it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 12, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's funny how they remembered that Farfetch'd exists and now *it's in all of the Ash focused episodes*.
> 
> I don't mind Ash not getting starters, but I do hate Go and how easy he has it.


And the next Ash episode is about him as well haha.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> And the next Ash episode is about him as well haha.


That's why I brought it up. It's legit three in a row now. Though the ep with Wikstrom still was pretty much almost half Go.


----------



## Yonatan (Mar 12, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> that little shit is getting too many pokemon.


Of course he is; part of his goal is to capture every Pokemon in existence.

I'm not sure why people on Pokemon forums are freaking out about Goh "stealing" Grookey, though. It didn't belong to Jessie or James to start with; it was a Pokemon that was passed around the organization and ended up with the TR trio because of the gachat machine. 

Some unknown Team Rocket member probably caught it before it got sent to the gachat, but considering that we'll almost certainly never meet them and they didn't care enough about Grookey to keep it on their team, I think it's safe to say that Grookey was better off with anyone who isn't part of Team Rocket.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 12, 2021)

Yonatan said:


> Of course he is; part of his goal is to capture every Pokemon in existence.
> 
> I'm not sure why people on Pokemon forums are freaking out about Goh "stealing" Grookey, though. It didn't belong to Jessie or James to start with; it was a Pokemon that was passed around the organization and ended up with the TR trio because of the gachat machine.
> 
> Some unknown Team Rocket member probably caught it before it got sent to the gachat, but considering that we'll almost certainly never meet them and they didn't care enough about Grookey to keep it on their team, I think it's safe to say that Grookey was better off with anyone who isn't part of Team Rocket.


Because he is boring... Plain and simple, his dream is catching Mew and somehow catching every other pokemon is relevant to that just because... He does not even fight for his pokemon because that lame Let's go mechanic, let alone that there are few pokemon that should have been for Ash but the plot twisted the logic to give it to Goh.

People "freaked out" because that means that we won't see Grooky in real hype fights, just lame Goh moments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 12, 2021)

Goh wouldn't be a problem if Ash was getting the same amount of focus. 

I get the rumors are that this is Ash's send off season, but if this really is Ash's send off season then they need to do better job with the battles, the training, his new team, and old pokemon coming back. 

The reason this show jumped out to be a hit was because of Ash catching Dragonite, Gengar, and Lucario. Gave you the feeling that Ash was really going to be a pokemon master finally. After Lucario? Nothing. DRacovish is nice, but he aint really using it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 13, 2021)

I even forgot Dracovish was a thing now that you said it lol... After the lame "event" with Eternatus, they are completely ignoring Ash tournament and the show became so boring.

This season actually started decent... But yikes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 13, 2021)

Sun and Moon eventually turned around, but 2019 just puts a bad taste in my mouth in a different way. I hope it surprises me, but it just hasn't been very good so far and unlike SM, it doesn't have its pretty strong cast to fall back on and it doesn't even know how to juggle its relatively small main cast.

Also could those god awful two parters please stop happening?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hero (Mar 13, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> This is getting stupid... Go get all the starters, legendaries, evolutions to do NOTHING.
> 
> Meanwhile Ash has like 4 episodes alone trying to make Farfetch trust him.


My problem with Goh is that his Pokémon are literally caught to never be seen again.

I didn’t believe it before, but this is definitely Ash’s last season by the looks of it. It’s pitiful though. I’ll miss him.

if Ash goes, so does team rocket. They show up less frequently and it seems that they’ve run out of ideas about how to use them. They don’t even catch their own Pokémon anymore


----------



## Alita (Mar 14, 2021)

Of course they give grookey to gou.   I'm further annoyed but not surprised. I'm really starting to hate this kid. I think for future eps I'm gonna skip the go focused ones and just follow the ones focused on ash or koharu or someone else like iris or gary.

Also I hope ash never uses his dracovish. I hate that poke and ash deserves a cooler/better looking mon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2021)

Alita said:


> I think for future eps I'm gonna skip the go focused ones and just follow the ones focused on ash or koharu or someone else like iris or gary.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 15, 2021)

So Goh caught Grookey which means he has the 3 Galar starters for himself. First series that Ash does not catch a regional starter. I really expected him to catch Grookey. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2021)

@Kuzehiko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 16, 2021)

When is the last time Ash had a world tournament battle actually?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 16, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Kuzehiko



She tamed Iris' Dragonite by looking at it. She's incredible.
The QUEEN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 16, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> When is the last time Ash had a world tournament battle actually?


That ep long Farfetch’d battle I think.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 16, 2021)

I hope that at least Farfetch evolves to Sirfetch next episode, too much build up already.


----------



## Hero (Mar 17, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> So Goh caught Grookey which means he has the 3 Galar starters for himself. First series that Ash does not catch a regional starter. I really expected him to catch Grookey. Kind of disappointing.


This is actually shocking. I realized this too. To me, this was the nail in the coffin that they’re getting rid of our boy


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 19, 2021)

Or its reverse psychology and they want you to hate Go and oove Ash once again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2021)

Rinto's characterization was really weird in this episode. In the last episode he appeared he seemed like a chill experienced trainer, then he comes back in this episode and is about the same and then he starts to get pretty cocky and dismissive, then proceeds to have an about face and they barely comment on it. I'd prefer it to be one or the other or maybe him to be cocky at the start and then humbled or something.

 Gallade kind of jobbed and they had a really weirdly look "will Farfetch'd continue the battle?" moment, but I found it interesting how the leek got split into a sword and shield prior to the evolution which made the evolution itself more interesting. They made the evolution itself look a bit different than usual too, I sort of like it when they do that.

Anyway, it wasn't a perfect ep, but it's good to have an Ash-focused ep with some battling. It's been forever since we had one.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 19, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Rinto's characterization was really weird in this episode. In the last episode he appeared he seemed like a chill experienced trainer, then he comes back in this episode and is about the same and then he starts to get pretty cocky and dismissive, then proceeds to have an about face and they barely comment on it. I'd prefer it to be one or the other or maybe him to be cocky at the start and then humbled or something.
> 
> Gallade kind of jobbed and they had a really weirdly look "will Farfetch'd continue the battle?" moment, but I found it interesting how the leek got split into a sword and shield prior to the evolution which made the evolution itself more interesting. They made the evolution itself look a bit different than usual too, I sort of like it when they do that.
> 
> Anyway, it wasn't a perfect ep, but it's good to have an Ash-focused ep with some battling. It's been forever since we had one.


Basically the writers : WAIT, he is too good of a person, we need people to root for Ash.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 19, 2021)

Btw I just laugh at this point, now grookey alone gets a pokemon for Goh.

And it was hilarious how Goh first tries to tell Ash what to do to in a BATTLE and then complaining that his OPPONENT does not say to Ash what he is doing wrong...  I can't with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Breadman (Mar 19, 2021)

So has Ice Mommy Milkers shown up yet, or is the show indisputable trash?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> Btw I just laugh at this point, now grookey alone gets a pokemon for Goh.
> 
> And it was hilarious how Goh first tries to tell Ash what to do to in a BATTLE and then complaining that his OPPONENT does not say to Ash what he is doing wrong...  I can't with him.


Yeah I almost forgot that Grookey was like "yeah bro let him catch you" to that Bellsprout. It's like a cult recruiter or something.


----------



## Alita (Mar 20, 2021)

So now ash has his full team I guess? I hope he rotates his old pokemon tho when he gets to the finals/last rounds of the championships tho. 

Would love to see sceptile, squirtle, ash greninja, charizard, etc. again.


----------



## Hero (Mar 20, 2021)

I want to see Mimey battle again


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 23, 2021)

Gimme my Cynthia already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Gimme my Cynthia already!


 


what if they bring her back in PWC Master Class just to job to Leon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 23, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what if they bring her back in PWC Master Class just to job to Leon


I wanna see her wiping the floor with Leon. I think it'd work out and that'd explain why she isn't part ranking yet.
Sounds pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 25, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> I wanna see her wiping the floor with Leon. I think it'd work out and that'd explain why she isn't part ranking yet.
> Sounds pretty good.


Cynthia is crystal clear above Leon

The fucker almost lost against fucking Sigfried/Lance lol.Not rly the best feat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 25, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Cynthia is crystal clear above Leon
> 
> The fucker almost lost against fucking Sigfried/Lance lol.Not rly the best feat


We are not 100% till it happens.
But I hope you're right.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 31, 2021)

Iris' returning on april 30.
She will go to Ash's place to request him a battle. Goh will accidentally try to catch Iris just she tried to catch Ash in BW


----------



## Foxfoxal (Mar 31, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> We are not 100% till it happens.
> But I hope you're right.


Well sadly they give priority to the new characters, so Cynthia is going to job if they battle, he needs to be number 1 to fight Ash.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2021)

Iris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Iris


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> Well sadly they give priority to the new characters, so Cynthia is going to job if they battle, he needs to be number 1 to fight Ash.


Yeah.
Out of bias I really do see her challenging the WCP and beating everyone except Leon. Leon has plot armor since he is required to remain as the strongest champion till Ash battles him.


----------



## Hero (Apr 6, 2021)

I hope Cynthia shows up to just spectate. Or at least I hope she just does a sparring match, reveals that she’s retired and  

I can’t wait to see Dragonite vs Dragonite. Tbh, hers should win.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 10, 2021)

The Pokémon Generations shorts are really good. Would love a full fledged show with its characters and tone.

Legendary Pokémon fighting in space was awesome. I remember catching Rayquaza as a kid in the earlier games.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2021)

Champion Iris

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 23, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Champion Iris


Nah, Gary got there first


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 23, 2021)

Gary amd char come back? guess i can finally see this show again. 

Only those eps tho, theres no way I wull go and catch up with all the shit i didnt watch since I sropped watching


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 23, 2021)

Dragonair vs Dragonair should be hype... I've been skipping so many episodes lately... 

INFERNAPE IS BACK !  it's been 84 years.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 23, 2021)

Damn I am so hyped after watching that trailer.
>Iris with champion outfit
>Ash reserves back
>Ash takes Infernape with him
>Ash and Infernape battle Moltres
>Gary and Electivire
>Ash vs Iris 100% dragon battle
>Regice is back too
>new character looks so cool

Damn this is getting good. So excited.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 23, 2021)

Although it is not confirmed Iris' the champion of the Unova region yet, if so then that means we will be seeing Champion of Unova vs Champion of Alola. Can't wait for it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 23, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Although it is not confirmed Iris' the champion of the Unova region yet, if so then that means we will be seeing Champion of Unova vs Champion of Alola. Can't wait for it.


I wonder which one is the bigger joke league  

Maybe things would've been different for Iris another time.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 23, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I wonder which one is the bigger joke league
> 
> Maybe things would've been different for Iris another time.


To be the Unova champion you must defeat E4+current champion. Ash was declared the champion of Alola after winning the Alola league because there was no, Alola league, E4 nor Alola champion prior to the Alola league arc but if you ask me Alola is the bigger joke league lol.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2021)

all the good stuff in PM is just the old mons/characters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 23, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> all the good stuff in PM is just the old mons/characters


Cynthia & Dawn will be the best in PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 23, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> To be the Unova champion you must defeat E4+current champion. Ash was declared the champion of Alola after winning the Alola league because there was no, Alola league, E4 nor Alola champion prior to the Alola league arc but if you ask me Alola is the bigger joke league lol.


I know, I was just referencing losing that Ash lost  vs 5 mons, some Eeveelutions guy won the cup, and they've never set up how the E3/Champion work in the anime.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 23, 2021)

I love how they're going to the Crown Tundra and ignoring the actual NPCs from there becuase they were absolute trash.

Also, Ash is never coming back for Pidgeot lol This will be like the tenth time he's come back to pallet town and not gone to visit it.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 23, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> To be the Unova champion you must defeat E4+current champion. Ash was declared the champion of Alola after winning the Alola league because there was no, Alola league, E4 nor Alola champion prior to the Alola league arc but if you ask me Alola is the bigger joke league lol.


Eh, I'd rather see Ash be the best trainer in a league full of mediocre trainers than get humiliated by the biggest idiot in a league full of idiots. His exhibition match against Kukui was great too.

Although it is underwhelming that Ash won the Alola League by just having his pokemon soak up ridiculous amount of damage. Gladion clearly played his lycanroc better and landed way more hits. I would have preferred it if Ash's first league win required him to actually strategise more, but the last league battles are almost all slug-fests.


----------



## animegod12345 (Apr 23, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> I wanna see her wiping the floor with Leon. I think it'd work out and that'd explain why she isn't part ranking yet.
> Sounds pretty good.


She’s clearly weaker than Leon

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2021)

animegod12345 said:


> She’s clearly weaker than Leon


Garchomp rapes the Zard with any rock attack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 23, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I know, I was just referencing losing that Ash lost  vs 5 mons, some Eeveelutions guy won the cup, and they've never set up how the E3/Champion work in the anime.


I see.
Yeah the UL was really terrible but I think the Alola league is the worst league of all as it is the easiest to win. No 6vs6, bs.


animegod12345 said:


> She’s clearly weaker than Leon


Maybe?
Or maybe not? What if Cynthia retired and never got to challenge him? We won't find out until she comes back.



Aduro said:


> Eh, I'd rather see Ash be the best trainer in a league full of mediocre trainers than get humiliated by the biggest idiot in a league full of idiots. His exhibition match against Kukui was great too.
> 
> Although it is underwhelming that Ash won the Alola League by just having his pokemon soak up ridiculous amount of damage. Gladion clearly played his lycanroc better and landed way more hits. I would have preferred it if Ash's first league win required him to actually strategise more, but the last league battles are almost all slug-fests.


Heck no.
Alola league is terrible.
It was clearly made for Ash finally win a regional league with the excuse that in the Alola region did not exist Pokemon league. I find it very dull the fact that first is stage is a royal battle, quarter-finals is 1 on 1, semi-finals is 2 on 2 and the final is 3 on 3. No E4, no regional champon. Boring as heck imo.

The UL was bad, yeah but some battles were decent like Ash vs Trip and Ash vs Stephen. Sure he lost to an idiot like Cameron but either way Ash was an idiot in that season. Let's not forget his character got reset so I am fine with it.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2021)

It annoys me that some of his pokemon are still unevolved ...  
I hope they start allowing them to evolve.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2021)

wheres Gible


----------



## animegod12345 (Apr 23, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> I see.
> Yeah the UL was really terrible but I think the Alola league is the worst league of all as it is the easiest to win. No 6vs6, bs.
> 
> Maybe?
> ...


Disagree the UL was the worst league in the anime in my opinion it was a joke and they reset ash’s character.Heck they had someone who didn’t bring enough pokemon to the league beat ash that’s disgusting. And let’s not even bring up the other stuff.

Alola league had a lot of problems but it still had a lot of great moments and the best ending.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 23, 2021)

animegod12345 said:


> Disagree the UL was the worst league in the anime in my opinion it was a joke and they reset ash’s character.Heck they had someone who didn’t bring enough pokemon to the league beat ash that’s disgusting. And let’s not even bring up the other stuff.
> 
> Alola league had a lot of problems but it still had a lot of great moments and the best ending.


Well, I disagree.
Alola league was a cheap regional league for Ash to win. They couldn't let Ash win a league with 6 vs 6 battles. There wasn't even a gym quest. There was no established E4, no champion. The Island challenges were dull as fuck for me. Ash didn't have to struggle in the AL and I think they mocked on us even when Ash was so close to win the KL in the previous series for him to win a such a cheap and joke league in the next series, like really. Yes, the UL is bad  but I take the bad league over the cheap league where Ash did not have to struggle to win it and was instantly declared the champion of that region. BW sucked sure, but it had a gym quest  it had an E4, and a regional champion. Ash did have to struggle. Ash was an idiot too in BW anyway so him losing to another idiot isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 23, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Heck no.
> Alola league is terrible.
> It was clearly made for Ash finally win a regional league with the excuse that in the Alola region did not exist Pokemon league. I find it very dull the fact that first is stage is a royal battle, quarter-finals is 1 on 1, semi-finals is 2 on 2 and the final is 3 on 3. No E4, no regional champon. Boring as heck imo.


Alola region had a new league because it was its first ever league in the games. It wasn't anything to do with Ash.


Kuzehiko said:


> The UL was bad, yeah but some battles were decent like Ash vs Trip and Ash vs Stephen. Sure he lost to an idiot like Cameron but either way Ash was an idiot in that season. Let's not forget his character got reset so I am fine with it.


That's kind of my point. Ash was a complete idiot and didn't really earn quite a lot of his gym badges. He had to go and get more mons in the middle of the battle with Elesa because he spent all night thinking up "ground-types beat electic types". Roxie had to take pity on Ash's mon and heal them mid-battle, even though he had 6 mons to her 3. It would be taking a massive dump on Ash's struggles in the well written leagues if his long-awaited first league win had come from him being a catastrophic fuckup all season.
At least when Ash didn't win badges in Kanto, he still had to prove himself in other ways.

Sure, a lot of weak trainers got through the first stages of the Alola League. But the semi-finals trainers were all pretty tough.

At least with the Alola League Ash got to prove that he was a real champion level trainer by beating Kukui's Incineroar and Tapu Koko. And I could definitely take Kiawe, Gladion and Guzma more seriously as trainers than Cameron and Trip. Guzma was an adult, Kiawe already had some experiene and fully evolved mons when Ash got to Alola, and Gladion was a pretty smart strategist who had taken on legendary pokemon.


. Cameron was a certifiable idiot who bought 5 mons to a full battle and Trip was a rookie.
Also, the Alola league in general was just much better animated and entertaining.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 23, 2021)

Aduro said:


> Alola region had a new league because it was its first ever league in the games. It wasn't anything to do with Ash.


It has because he won it.
Why couldn't they have Ash win a real league with 6 vs 6 battles? Even if the Alola league was new, there is no excuse for them not including 6 vs 6 battles. It's been that way since Indigo league. It was clearly made for Ash to finally win a league with ease. They beforehand excused it with the AL being a new league from the games and prepared it for Ash to finally win a league without struggle. They didn't bother to even add some kind of gym quest like in the Orange Islands arc.



> That's kind of my point. Ash was a complete idiot and didn't really earn quite a lot of his gym badges. He had to go and get more mons in the middle of the battle with Elesa because he spent all night thinking up "ground-types beat electic types". It would be taking a massive dump on Ash's struggles in the well written leagues if his long-awaited first league win had come from him being a catastrophic fuckup all season. Roxie had to take pity on Ash's mon and heal them, even though he had 6 mons to her 3.


BW Ash won most of his badges legitimately. He did struggle unlike in Alola. Tell me the part where he went through a gym quest in Alola. 




> At least when Ash lost gym badges in Kanto he still had to prove himself in other ways.


In Kanto Ash was a rookie trainer having just started his journey. It is not a fair comparison. Kanto was gen 1, Unova 5. There's a huge gap ya know?



> Sure, a lot of weak trainers got through the first stages of the Alola League. But the semi-finals trainers were all pretty tough.


Tough?
Are we talking about Kiawe? Who lost to Brock? A gym tier trainer? Alola league semi-finals trainers are not stronger than gym tier level.



> At least with the Alola League Ash got to prove that he was a real champion level trainer by beating Kukui's Incineroar and Tapu Koko. And I could definitely take Kiawe, Gladion and Guzma more seriously as trainers than Cameron and Trip. Guzma was an adult, Kiawe already had some experiene and fully evolved mons when Ash got to Alola, and Gladion was a pretty smart strategist who had taken on legendary pokemon


Ash isn't a real champion though. Sure, he got the title but he ain't nowhere close to be as strong as Cynthia or Steven lol. 

Kukui's battle was okay, I'll give you that but it was not part of the league so it does not count. As I stated above the semi-finals trainers are not any stronger than real regional gym trainers. They are as strong as them AT best. 

Peakxachu getting another asspull was great? OK lol.
Kukui wasn't even a champion. We don't know how strong he is compared to other trainers as he is featless.




> Cameron was a certifiable idiot who bought 5 mons to a full battle and Trip was a rookie.
> Also, the Alola league in general was just much better animated and entertaining.


Alola league better animated? 

Seriously? No 

Yes, Cameron was an idiot, how many times are we going to remark that?  

Trip was a rookie so was Ash as he was reset. It was officially stated Ash was completely reset in terms of skills. He even forgot he had to weaken a Pokemon before catching it.
His Pikachu lost to an level 5 snivy despite being able to use Iron Tail and Quick Attack. It was all part of his new BW character and his reset thing.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 23, 2021)

Also, Ash winning a cheap regional league out of his butt without 6 vs 6 stage battles is a disrespect for his previous character incarnations that struggled so much to make it to quarter-finals, semi-finals and final and couldn't win any of these leagues. Specially to XY Ash who struggled as heck to win the KL league and was so close to winning it then his next incarnation does not go through gym quest, easily enters a league where all random and weakling trainers are able to enter, has a royal battle, 1 on 1, 2 on 2, 3 on 3 battles and boom, he wins the league. Absolutely zero struggle, incredibly cheap league.
They mocked on XY so hard.


----------



## Yonatan (Apr 23, 2021)

While it's cool that they're bring back Ash's Pokemon from Oak's lab, I bet it'll be a one-time thing. Also from the sound of it that episode will also deal with the Infernape storyline, which means that Ash's other Pokemon will probably only appear for a few minutes before the Infernape part of the episode picks up.

Not to sound cynical, but after the way Mewtwo's return was handled, I don't really feel excited about the use of nostalgia pandering as bait.


----------



## Kyu (Apr 23, 2021)

God I hope Ash goes over Iris when they battle....fuck her and her dragonite with the little dick syndrome.


Infernape following in Charizard and Sceptile's footsteps in being another regional ace of Ash's that fights a legendary.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 23, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I wonder which one is the bigger joke league
> 
> Maybe things would've been different for Iris another time.


Alola was like a kindergarden league, so that is the joke by default.


----------



## animegod12345 (Apr 23, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> It has because he won it.
> Why couldn't they have Ash win a real league with 6 vs 6 battles? Even if the Alola league was new, there is no excuse for them not including 6 vs 6 battles. It's been that way since Indigo league. It was clearly made for Ash to finally win a league with ease. They beforehand excused it with the AL being a new league from the games and prepared it for Ash to finally win a league without struggle. They didn't bother to even add some kind of gym quest like in the Orange Islands arc.
> 
> 
> ...


But ash is a real champion

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 23, 2021)

animegod12345 said:


> Disagree the UL was the worst league in the anime in my opinion it was a joke and they reset ash’s character.Heck they had someone who didn’t bring enough pokemon to the league beat ash that’s disgusting. And let’s not even bring up the other stuff.
> 
> Alola league had a lot of problems but it still had a lot of great moments and the best ending.


Alola had better execution in battle, that does not change that it was lame how it was just Ash and friends, friends that did not even have 6 pokemon, it was a league in name only, Ash may have not been pathetic himself but the contenders were the pathetic ones this time,  Ash's Rowlett had the thiccest plot armor ever.




Yonatan said:


> While it's cool that they're bring back Ash's Pokemon from Oak's lab, I bet it'll be a one-time thing. Also from the sound of it that episode will also deal with the Infernape storyline, which means that Ash's other Pokemon will probably only appear for a few minutes before the Infernape part of the episode picks up.
> 
> Not to sound cynical, but after the way Mewtwo's return was handled, I don't really feel excited about the use of nostalgia pandering as bait.


No one expect him to use them much, it's obvious they are using some old mons just for the DLC sub plot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 23, 2021)

People remember the Alolan league more fondly now because of the excellent Kukui battle that happened separately from it. The league itself was a mess and a joke. It had some good stuff in there, but a lot of it was held back but other factors.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 23, 2021)

Heck a reminder than Brock defeated Kiawe and he was supossed to be one of the "better" trainers from Ash new group.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 24, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> Heck a reminder than Brock defeated Kiawe and he was supossed to be one of the "better" trainers from Ash new group.


To be fair, it seemed like Brock and Misty leveled up quite a bit since they traveled with Ash, but yeah. It's a shame that SM rarely was as well animated as that episode (which legit completely surpassed XY).

Kiawe vs Mamane was actually pretty good aside from them retardedly using Z moves that were less effective. The semi-final battles and up were generally good but it was obvious Gladion would win.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 24, 2021)

animegod12345 said:


> But ash is a real champion


I meant in the sense that he isn't as strong as other regional champions. Yeah sure  he is the champion of Alola but no way he is at Kanto/Johto/Hoenn/Sinnoh/Unova/Kalos champion levels of strength.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 24, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *To be fair, it seemed like Brock and Misty leveled up quite a bit since they traveled with Ash*, but yeah. It's a shame that SM rarely was as well animated as that episode (which legit completely surpassed XY).
> 
> Kiawe vs Mamane was actually pretty good aside from them retardedly using Z moves that were less effective. The semi-final battles and up were generally good but it was obvious Gladion would win.


In their defence they are gym leaders, but being from the first seasons and following Ash made them look weak. ( Mistey caught Gyarados just after she left Ash and Brock evolved Onix after that as well haha )

And they had the best gimmicky on pokemon games... Mega evolutions.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 24, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> I meant in the sense that he isn't as strong as other regional champions. Yeah sure  he is the champion of Alola but no way he is at Kanto/Johto/Hoenn/Sinnoh/Unova/Kalos champion levels of strength.


Let alone that no one says "Oh look the champion of Alola", Ash is still literally a nobody.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 24, 2021)

Everyone powered up after Mega were introduced in the anime, not just Brock and Misty. Other random trainers sure did.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 24, 2021)

Also, Kiawe was using Z-move boost
So it was fair. Mega vs Z-Move.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 24, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Everyone powered up after Mega were introduced in the anime, not just Brock and Misty. Other random trainers sure did.


 Misty already powered up when she made Gyarados her main pokemon and stopped using her lame Goldeen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 24, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Also, Kiawe was using Z-move boost
> So it was fair. Mega vs Z-Move.


A Z move super effective against Brock's pokemon nonetheless... Not like that matters in the anime but still.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 24, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> Misty already powered up when she made Gyarados her main pokemon and stopped using her lame Goldeen.


Yeah.
You are right. She made Gyarados her ace in AG. It was strong.



Foxfoxal said:


> A Z move super effective against Brock's pokemon nonetheless... Not like that matters in the anime but still.


Yep.
I don't want to read Kiawe was at disadvantage because Brock was using Mega lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 24, 2021)

If Ash is going to use Old Mons then I am ok with him not catching anything else.

I firmly believe he is stacked with he is got.


----------



## animegod12345 (Apr 24, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> I meant in the sense that he isn't as strong as other regional champions. Yeah sure  he is the champion of Alola but no way he is at Kanto/Johto/Hoenn/Sinnoh/Unova/Kalos champion levels of strength.


This is were I really disagree because ash currently would dominate those leagues except maybe alain.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 24, 2021)

If Ash was his XYZ self. With all his old mons. He would dominate most leagues.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 24, 2021)

animegod12345 said:


> This is were I really disagree because ash currently would dominate those leagues except maybe alain.


>leagues
I am talking about regional champions m8.
The tier ranking in Pokemon:
>gym leader
>league constant
>Frontier Brains
>Regional league champion
>E4
>Regional champion
Champion of a regional league is not the same as champion of the X region
Tobias is the champion of the Sinnoh League while Cynthia IS the champion of the Sinnoh region.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 24, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> If Ash was his XYZ self. With all his old mons. He would dominate most leagues.


If Ash was in his Sinnoh self, he would do wild shit and defeat everyone with a Gible.

Damn you Tobias.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 24, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Well, I disagree.
> Alola league was a cheap regional league for Ash to win. They couldn't let Ash win a league with 6 vs 6 battles. There wasn't even a gym quest. There was no established E4, no champion. The Island challenges were dull as fuck for me. Ash didn't have to struggle in the AL and I think they mocked on us even when Ash was so close to win the KL in the previous series for him to win a such a cheap and joke league in the next series, like really. Yes, the UL is bad  but I take the bad league over the cheap league where Ash did not have to struggle to win it and was instantly declared the champion of that region. BW sucked sure, but it had a gym quest  it had an E4, and a regional champion. Ash did have to struggle. Ash was an idiot too in BW anyway so him losing to another idiot isn't a big deal to me.


do Elite4 even do anything in the anime?  
I remember them showing randomly here and there, but that's about it.
Heck, even the champions themselves are not important in the leagues, as far as I remember.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 24, 2021)

New Folder said:


> do Elite4 even do anything in the anime?
> I remember them showing randomly here and there, but that's about it.
> Heck, even the champions themselves are not important in the leagues, as far as I remember.


They show up once in a while and btfo Ash or whoever else or look good then never appear again with some rare exceptions. Sometimes Ash makes decent showings against them but still loses.

Alain was legit the first person who wasn't another E4 member or Champion to beat an E4 member in the entire run of the anime.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2021)

3 out of 4 Sinnohs E4 challenged Cynthia for her title in the anime
all lost


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2021)

honestly if they got rid/never had Goh and the Po:Go elements/catching and ballthrowing spam - this would would be an ok series

dynamax battles are still lame though, especially 1v1

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aduro (Apr 24, 2021)

New Folder said:


> do Elite4 even do anything in the anime?
> I remember them showing randomly here and there, but that's about it.
> Heck, even the champions themselves are not important in the leagues, as far as I remember.


Lance showed up as a big hero to steal the spotlight a few times. Helping out in the anime's version the Lake of Rage and the godawful groudon vs. kyogre battle. He's like a speical government agent or something.
Agatha, Drake, Lorelei and Bruno showed up to demonstrate their incredible skill, before teaching Ash a lesson about humility or paying closer attention to pokemon. Lucian did something similar with Dawn. But Will and Karen never showed up, and Koga was never seen as an Elite 4. The Unova and Hoenn ones never even get an episode, besides Drake, which is kinda bullshit given how much time the anime has to waste of terrible filler.

Also one time Bruno helped calm down a rampaging a gigantic onix himself rather than using pokemon.

Flint had a pretty big role as Volkner's childhood rival. But he and the other sinnoh Elite 4 all failed after decent attempts to beat Cynthia.

Siebold battled Ash's Rival/spinoff protagonist Alain
Wilkstrom got cubstimped by Diantha in a short scene. He also set a challenge for Ash and Goh in the new anime.
Drasna was skipped completely. She didn't evne do much in Adventures either. Which is a shame, since she's kind of interesting as an unconventional dragon trainer.

Malva was the only one who was really beter than she was in the games. Since they actually did something with the fact that she was in Team Flare. Even if she didn't suffer appropriate consequences for it.

The Alolan Elite 4 weren't really a thing in the anime,. There were Kahunas, who had wisdom and character development. But Kahili was sidelined, and none of them had the same kind of overwhelming power.


But like everything else, the anime Elite 4 are nowhere near as cool as the ones in the Pokemon Adventures manga. In which Lance is an ecoterrorist. Will and Karen are dangerous enforcers of an evil organisation. And most of the other regions ones' play a major role in battling legendaries and evil trainers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (Apr 24, 2021)

How do you even remember all of their names. lol


----------



## Aduro (Apr 24, 2021)

New Folder said:


> How do you even remember all of their names. lol


Bulbapedia...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 25, 2021)

Ash's Infernape getting a new plot. No doubt it is his best developed Mon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aduro (Apr 26, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Ash's Infernape getting a new plot. No doubt it is his best developed Mon.


True, Ash's most important victory over his best rival was helping the chimchar that Paul gave up on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 30, 2021)

Goh caught the Absol.

Lame.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2021)

fuck goh, give me Gary Iris and Chadfernape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 30, 2021)

Dragonite and Dracovish vs. Iris next episode.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 30, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Goh caught the Absol.
> 
> Lame.


I guess another episode to skip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alita (May 3, 2021)

Next week's episode iris comes back. I've been continuing to follow this series against my better judgement to see her and gary again. 

I hope it will be worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 4, 2021)

A few days to go for Iris' return. I think this battle will be epic. I hope I am not wrong.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2021)

Irisbros ..


----------



## B Rabbit (May 7, 2021)

Good episode. Not a fan of Iris.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 7, 2021)

Volkner confirmed for hyper class.

Iris unlocked Ash's Dragonite's full potential.

Dracovish is a monster.

Good episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2021)

Sinnoh gym leader is ranked higher than Unova champion ?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 7, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Sinnoh gym leader is ranked higher than Unova champion ?


Pretty much.

In this tournament nothing is set in stone. However I'm sure Volkner was one of the few gym leaders always compared to the E4.

That and Sinnoh, Kalos, and Galar are probably the strongest regions.


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 7, 2021)

Remember that this tournament is about the people that WANT to participate and everyone has to start low, so the rankings are not really about who is better overall because not all of them decided to join.


----------



## CrownedEagle (May 7, 2021)

Good episode, they manage to make me liking Iris for at least one episode, however disappointed that they deprived us with a final opposing two dragonites but i felt that they reserved this moment for Iris Haxorus after his grandpa introduction.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 7, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> Remember that this tournament is about the people that WANT to participate and everyone has to start low, so the rankings are not really about who is better overall because not all of them decided to join.


While you are right. And the rankings can fluctuate. You have to remember Iris is also a willing participate and Volkner still had a higher ranking.  Meaning Volkner probably had tougher opponents than Iris has to this point.


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 7, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> While you are right. And the rankings can fluctuate. You have to remember Iris is also a willing participate and Volkner still had a higher ranking.  Meaning Volkner probably had tougher opponents than Iris has to this point.


HI'm talking more about Volkner being that high, not comparing him directly with Iris tbh.

I mean Ash is lower than people he defeated ages ago.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 7, 2021)

I love how people are so salty on how powerful Ash's Dragonite is.

The Dragonite is suppose to be a Top Tier Ash mon. Not understanding how people don't see it that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (May 7, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> HI'm talking more about Volkner being that high, not comparing him directly with Iris tbh.
> 
> I mean Ash is lower than people he defeated ages ago.


That's true.

Just happy my boy is in the top 100. As he probably should have been ages ago.

Makes sense why they are bringing back his reserves now because he's battling top tier trainers now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2021)

Yeah but what if Volkner gives Ash a tougher fight than Unova champion


----------



## B Rabbit (May 7, 2021)

I mean. I am pretty sure all of us expect Volkner to be stronger than Iris.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> I mean. I am pretty sure all of us expect Volkner to be stronger than Iris.


DBS tier powerscaling


----------



## CrownedEagle (May 7, 2021)

Anime and In Game Pokemon are different univers and setting, Volkner was already almost E4 level in anime when he fight Ash at this time Iris wasn't someone notable in term of power, only after her season that she became stronger and obtain her title of Champion.


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 7, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Yeah but what if Volkner gives Ash a tougher fight than Unova champion


He will.


----------



## Solar (May 7, 2021)

This episode perfectly encapsulates what's wrong with the anime. 

We have Iris come from nowhere and become the champion of Unova in an effort to align the games and anime. While this might seem like a bad decision when taking into account her prior appearances, the anime may have done her justice in her interactions with Ash and the re-appearance of her Pokemon. In addition, would be the first champion vs champion match that Ash would be able to participate in. Normally, this should be given at least two episodes to fit in a lot of missing parts and flesh out the story of Iris up to that point while transitioning forward to her future goals when she leaves again. 

Instead, we are given one episode of filth. A boring, uninspired battle where the combatants seemed to move in straight lines forward rather than anything else. Haxorus is basically nothing like the Axew we once knew and has lost all personality, and Dragonite lost again. We aren't given any detail as to how Iris became champion or why she even decided to become one. We know nothing of her journey or Alder's whereabouts. Her interactions with Ash, while nice, were bare minimum. The first champion battle that Ash participates in is a rushed mess and really unmemorable. Iris and her team are made to look like losers. There were either effective one-shots all around or someone just didn't go down. There was no creativity with the writing or the soundtrack (no champion remix theme?), and I felt that they really wasted a chance at doing anything. 

Now we get nobodies like Volkner returning, and are we, the audience, supposed to be excited for someone nobody from Sinnoh? Ash is a champion and just defeated another region's champion (her ace no less), and we are supposed to be excited for a gym leader who might be as strong as an Elite Four member? No one is anticipating that other than fans of Volkner. The tension is lost. If Ash loses to Volkner or Bea, there won't be this tension about such a strong trainer, but the only thing that will be asked is "why is he losing to a gym leader?"

Overall, it was a very poor episode and is reflective of the poorer-than-usual writing of the show, whose only saving grace is the return of old characters.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 2


----------



## Steven (May 7, 2021)

Bring back Rocko and Misty


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 7, 2021)

I mean... The anime never cared about characters that are not with Ash, what is new? May appeared with all her pokemon evolved in Diamond And Pearl and obviously pokemon change personality when they evolve... That has been a thing since Charizard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2021)

Volkner is cool and popular


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 7, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> tivity with the writing or the soundtrack (no champion remix theme?), and I felt that they really wasted a chance at doing anything.
> 
> Now we get nobodies like Volkner returning, and are we, the audience, supposed to be excited for someone nobody from Sinnoh? Ash is a champion and just defeated another region's champion (her ace no less), and we are supposed to be excited for a gym leader who might be as strong as an Elite Four member? No one is anticipating that other than fans of Volkner. The tension is lost. If Ash loses to Volkner or Bea, there won't be this tension about such a strong trainer, but the only thing that will be asked is "why is he losing to a gym leader?"
> 
> Overall, it was a very poor episode and is reflective of the poorer-than-usual writing of the show, whose only saving grace is the return of old characters.


Was not Volkner a very close friend/rival of an elite four member? who is that popular from sinnoh other than Cynthia?

Who cares about that? one of the highest ranked in the tournament is Raihan a gym leader...


----------



## Solar (May 7, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> I mean... The anime never cared about characters that are not with Ash, what is new? May appeared with all her pokemon evolved in Diamond And Pearl and obviously pokemon change personality when they evolve... That has been a thing since Charizard.


Not caring doesn't excuse poor writing. Misty, May, and Dawn, when they returned in DP and BW respectively, were still treated respectfully and were given time to breathe on the cast even if Ash were the main priority. We were able to see their growth and current struggles, and they left with a new purpose that viewers could one day look forward to hear about again. We were able to see their Pokemon and the changes they had gone through. Here we saw very little of anything. And Charizard was a change that we saw develop and resolve over time, so they aren't the best example to use. 



Foxfoxal said:


> Was not Volkner a very close friend/rival of an elite four member? who is that popular from sinnoh other than Cynthia?
> 
> Who cares about that? one of the highest ranked in the tournament is Raihan a gym leader...


Yeah, Volkner is close with Flint. I guess no one is as popular as Cynthia in Sinnoh, which kind of goes along with my point that they are a nobody. He has a marketable Pokemon in Luxray, which explains his return, but he himself isn't some draw that people have always wanted to return. 

Raihan is hyped to be at the level of a champion in the games, and the anime is clearly trying to shift closer to the games, which is why Iris was made champion in the first place despite it not making sense from where we last saw her.


----------



## animegod12345 (May 7, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> This episode perfectly encapsulates what's wrong with the anime.
> 
> We have Iris come from nowhere and become the champion of Unova in an effort to align the games and anime. While this might seem like a bad decision when taking into account her prior appearances, the anime may have done her justice in her interactions with Ash and the re-appearance of her Pokemon. In addition, would be the first champion vs champion match that Ash would be able to participate in. Normally, this should be given at least two episodes to fit in a lot of missing parts and flesh out the story of Iris up to that point while transitioning forward to her future goals when she leaves again.
> 
> ...


Jesus fuck stop crying

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> This episode perfectly encapsulates what's wrong with the anime.
> 
> We have Iris come from nowhere and become the champion of Unova in an effort to align the games and anime. While this might seem like a bad decision when taking into account her prior appearances, the anime may have done her justice in her interactions with Ash and the re-appearance of her Pokemon. In addition, would be the first champion vs champion match that Ash would be able to participate in. Normally, this should be given at least two episodes to fit in a lot of missing parts and flesh out the story of Iris up to that point while transitioning forward to her future goals when she leaves again.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with some of this, but I think some portions were handled than you gave them credit for and at least Ash got to use two or three creative Pokemon techniques.

I appreciated Drayden being involved in the episode too.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 7, 2021)

Isn't Volkner like...the most popular Sinnoh gym leader and hyped to be E4 level?

I wouldn't really call him a nobody. Plus his whole shtick is that he is bored battling nobodies. So this World Tournament setting may be dope.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Isn't Volkner like...the most popular Sinnoh gym leader and hyped to be E4 level?
> 
> I wouldn't really call him a nobody. Plus his whole shtick is that he is bored battling nobodies. So this World Tournament setting may be dope.


He's popular because he looks like Minato

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 7, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He's popular because he looks like Minato


He uses electric pokemon on top of that. Electric = flying thunder God


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 7, 2021)

The episode was great because of Iris.
Dude she sure has changed so much personality wise talking. She is a way more humble now. The battle felt rushed as heck. I don't think Ash deserved to win. Did they bring Iris back so Ash could show off against a regional champion? That's bullshit.
Either way I am happy for Iris.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 7, 2021)

Tbh part of the reason Ash won is because Iris calmed Ash Dragonite... She could have won when he was confused.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (May 8, 2021)

I mean yeah but no.

Ash was still the better trainer.


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 8, 2021)

Ash is better but it was weird how they threw that random Dragonite sub plot when he never had a problem to fight.

And I must say that Goh gets in my nerves when he tells Ash things that he should know already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (May 8, 2021)

Ash is a good trainer when the Plot wants it


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 8, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Ash is a good trainer when the Plot wants it


It's more "Ash is a bad trainer when the plot wants it"

He has what ? 7 pokemon leagues of experience? he still feels kinda dumb in this series compared to Sinnoh and XY Ash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## luffy no haki (May 8, 2021)

Lol champions battle. Ash Dragonite coulda stomped if it wasnt a wuss for half the ep. He oneshot that Haxorus with Draco meteor no problem, what was the point of this ep or Iris returning at all? The only saving grace is that she isnt half as annoying as she was in BW


----------



## Breadman (May 8, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> It's more "Ash is a bad trainer when the plot wants it"
> 
> He has what ? 7 pokemon leagues of experience? he still feels kinda dumb in this series compared to Sinnoh and XY Ash.



This is why having a single character be the main character when he has to reset every gen is a bad idea, and they should make a new anime MC.

I mean, even in terms of personality he feels as if he's gotten stale over the years compared to how he used to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 8, 2021)

Breadman said:


> This is why having a single character be the main character when he has to reset every gen is a bad idea, and they should make a new anime MC.
> 
> I mean, even in terms of personality he feels as if he's gotten stale over the years compared to how he used to be.


I mean I do blame the bad writing as well, Ash is one step closer to have a gag character personality.

The fact that Goh acts smarter than him when he had zero experience a little time ago is very telling.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 8, 2021)

Yeah, I'm just not a fan of what SM and 2019 have done to Ash and Ash seems even simpler in this series than in the last one where he at least had real bonds and friends to bounce off of. Goh is awful and the rest of the reoccuring cast including Koharu just is too distant to provide the same thing. I don't like how he became this retarded half-gag idea of what they think he might've been. It's almost like flanderization, but I feel like it goes so far with that that he became someone different.

OG series Ash actually had a lot of personality and stuff going on. He was a cocky, too lucky for his own good, a bit over his head, and had an inferiority complex under it all but despite that managed to be a good person by having a lot of heart and while it's not perfect, he grew as a person throughout the original series and then after becoming occasionally arrogant in AG he learned to cool off by the time of DP and in that series and XY you see the person he's become.

It's similar to how we see Goku sometimes in DBS vs how he was originally written but even more extreme.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## animegod12345 (May 8, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> I mean I do blame the bad writing as well, Ash is one step closer to have a gag character personality.
> 
> The fact that Goh acts smarter than him when he had zero experience a little time ago is very telling.


Nah goh is a garbage trainer compared to ash.


MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah, I'm just not a fan of what SM and 2019 have done to Ash and Ash seems even simpler in this series than in the last one where he at least had real bonds and friends to bounce off of. Goh is awful and the rest of the reoccuring cast including Koharu just is too distant to provide the same thing. I don't like how he became this retarded half-gag idea of what they think he might've been. It's almost like flanderization, but I feel like it goes so far with that that he became someone different.
> 
> OG series Ash actually had a lot of personality and stuff going on. He was a cocky, too lucky for his own good, a bit over his head, and had an inferiority complex under it all but despite that managed to be a good person by having a lot of heart and while it's not perfect, he grew as a person throughout the original series and then after becoming occasionally arrogant in AG he learned to cool off by the time of DP and in that series and XY you see the person he's become.
> 
> It's similar to how we see Goku sometimes in DBS vs how he was originally written but even more extreme.


Lmao I’m sorry but Z goku is a overrated and was basically japanese superman.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## luffy no haki (May 8, 2021)

Z Goku was just okay, much better than going massively retarded like in super. Those clips alone of DBS episodes were enough to keep me away from it forever.

As for Ash, the best Ash died once Sinnoh was over. XYZ was good too but I consider the former better just cuz we saw his full evolution with no bullshit in between. He went from an cocky, inexperienced and pretty much ignorant boy to a fine trainer who pretty much was May´s mentor during most of Hoenn and during Sinnoh he was Dawn´s partner in crime. Comparing End of sinnoh Ash to BoS Ash you can see a massive difference.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 8, 2021)

animegod12345 said:


> Nah goh is a garbage trainer compared to ash.
> 
> Lmao I’m sorry but Z goku is a overrated and was basically japanese superman.


Neither of those two sentences have anything to do with the point.


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 8, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> Z Goku was just okay, much better than going massively retarded like in super. Those clips alone of DBS episodes were enough to keep me away from it forever.
> 
> As for Ash, the best Ash died once Sinnoh was over. XYZ was good too but I consider the former better just cuz we saw his full evolution with no bullshit in between. He went from an cocky, inexperienced and pretty much ignorant boy to a fine trainer who pretty much was May´s mentor during most of Hoenn and during Sinnoh he was Dawn´s partner in crime. Comparing End of sinnoh Ash to BoS Ash you can see a massive difference.


Clips? in the manga he reached a new level of retardness.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2021)

animegod12345 said:


> Nah goh is a garbage trainer compared to ash.
> 
> Lmao I’m sorry but Z goku is a overrated and was basically japanese superman.


I'm sorry but the "original Goku" covers the manga and to some degree the anime DB/DBZ. The only Superman-like Goku was some versions of the dub anime Goku and even then he has more going on for him than you're writing him off as. In DB Goku is someone who knows little of the world and by the end of DB he achieves what comes off as personal enlightenment due to his training to become the world's strongest. He still keeps his more childish persona but he becomes something more and then Z is him reacting to absurd out of this world shit happening with calm confidence.

Yeah I'm sure that comes off almost like over-analyzing bullshit, but it's hard to watch or read the 23rd Tournament arc and not come away thinking as much if you actually pay attention. 



luffy no haki said:


> Z Goku was just okay, much better than going massively retarded like in super. Those clips alone of DBS episodes were enough to keep me away from it forever.
> 
> As for Ash, the best Ash died once Sinnoh was over. XYZ was good too but I consider the former better just cuz we saw his full evolution with no bullshit in between. He went from an cocky, inexperienced and pretty much ignorant boy to a fine trainer who pretty much was May´s mentor during most of Hoenn and during Sinnoh he was Dawn´s partner in crime. Comparing End of sinnoh Ash to BoS Ash you can see a massive difference.


Which is my point, basically. He had a character arc and an established character and they threw that out for a weird more childish than ever flanderized version. I was watching an ep from a few weeks ago and it starts with the two of them being interviewed and Ash comes off like a retarded 5 year old with his "brrrrr" and "zooom" and woooosh" descriptions of an event. No version of the character prior to SM would have done that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2021)

Sinnoh Ash

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## animegod12345 (May 9, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm sorry but the "original Goku" covers the manga and to some degree the anime DB/DBZ. The only Superman-like Goku was some versions of the dub anime Goku and even then he has more going on for him than you're writing him off as. In DB Goku is someone who knows little of the world and by the end of DB he achieves what comes off as personal enlightenment due to his training to become the world's strongest. He still keeps his more childish persona but he becomes something more and then Z is him reacting to absurd out of this world shit happening with calm confidence.
> 
> Yeah I'm sure that comes off almost like over-analyzing bullshit, but it's hard to watch or read the 23rd Tournament arc and not come away thinking as much if you actually pay attention.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trojan (May 9, 2021)

the Ash we need but don't deserve...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2021)

kek


----------



## Aduro (May 9, 2021)

Eh, sassy Pikachu was more fun that sassy Ash.

Pikachu became kind of a goody-two shoes after OS, and Ash was never that good at banter.


----------



## Steven (May 9, 2021)

Bring back Cynthia

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2021)

If shebgonna end like Iris, no thanks


----------



## Alita (May 9, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> This episode perfectly encapsulates what's wrong with the anime.
> 
> We have Iris come from nowhere and become the champion of Unova in an effort to align the games and anime. While this might seem like a bad decision when taking into account her prior appearances, the anime may have done her justice in her interactions with Ash and the re-appearance of her Pokemon. In addition, would be the first champion vs champion match that Ash would be able to participate in. Normally, this should be given at least two episodes to fit in a lot of missing parts and flesh out the story of Iris up to that point while transitioning forward to her future goals when she leaves again.
> 
> ...


 I agree and disagree to an extent. On one hand I agree that the battle definitely could have been better/more creative/more inspired considering this was a battle between champions and realistically we should have gotten background/backstory into iris becoming a champion especially considering her initial goal was more a dragon master than the strongest trainer. And it probably should have extended to at least a few eps between their battle and her backstory. 

I also agree that they have to be careful now with who ash struggles with or loses to after this since anyone that contends with him now will by default become champion tier. It will definitely be bad writing if ash loses or struggles against volkner or bea now unless they got a damn good reason why these people are now champion (+) tier which they probably won't. I also didn't like dracofish soloing dragonite since he was never portrayed this powerful to compete with a champion tier pokemon till just now. Some will probably argue that he just got stronger through training off panel which I'm not the biggest fan of since I feel at some training and portrayal needs to be shown on panel.

But by the general standards of this anime I felt this was a decent episode with a decent battle. It's certainly better than any episode focused on gou. I also don't think haxorus having a different personality is an issue since we have seen multiple times pokes can change personality when they evolve. I'm also happy that this is the first new gen where ash's battle ability/skill isn't nerfed. He became a champion at the end of sun and moon and remains champion tier.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 10, 2021)

The problem with the pokemon anime. Is that Ash is too popular to let go. So all that growth has to start over at some point.

The problem with this anime in particular is that people only care about Ash and they want to see him reach the top. And Goh just takes away from that.

I don't care that Goh has all the Galar starters. However pokemon like Scizor, Suicune, and Flygon should have gone to Ash. He is battling stronger trainers and needs more diversity. Even if he is bring back reserves.


----------



## animegod12345 (May 10, 2021)

No lie xyz ash is the best ash and I really miss serena.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 10, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> The problem with the pokemon anime. Is that Ash is too popular to let go. So all that growth has to start over at some point.
> 
> The problem with this anime in particular is that people only care about Ash and they want to see him reach the top. And Goh just takes away from that.
> 
> I don't care that Goh has all the Galar starters. However pokemon like Scizor, Suicune, and Flygon should have gone to Ash. He is battling stronger trainers and needs more diversity. Even if he is bring back reserves.


The contest pokemon were 100 times better than that the lame Serena thing which I don't even remember the name and Goh catching every pokemon like they are flies, I don't know why they cut that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2021)

Yeah, I admit that while the production values on the Tripokalons was generally quite good they were basically random shit + round 1 contests. I would've preferred they just brought back Contests and kept the contest battles. Maybe if Serena does ever come back she'll have gotten into contests instead since she went to Hoenn and Tripokalons (why Tri? I know the English name is Showcase) seem like a pretty small world thing to me since Serena quickly got to the point where she was challenging the "champion".

I wouldn't quite call them lame since certain performances were good, but in terms of what they actually were they don't hold up.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 10, 2021)

Iris would have won.
She kind of held back. Iris helping Dragonite learn Draco Meteor is a hint to the games where Iris also helps Dragonite learn that move. She was more focused on helping Dragonite to enjoy the battle than herself winning the battle.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2021)

Go does nothing and four of his Pokemon evolve on their own. I wouldn't have such a problem with him if he didn't suck and came off as actually skilled at catching Pokemon like Kris.



The music towards the end of the episode was actually pretty good. Yuki Hayashi is still no Shinji Miyazaki but it's worth mentioning.


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 14, 2021)

I mean Pokemon special is in a whole different level.

But yeah what I hate the most about Goh is how everything is given to him.


----------



## Kyu (May 14, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> kek


I am ok with this.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (May 14, 2021)

Okay this does look kinda cute


----------



## Kingslayer (May 19, 2021)

Pokemon anime is shit , I remember watching the anime in CN way early in 2000 . 

I was not in middle school back then. The show catered to kids and ash failing to win in every season was running meme. 


I saw this thread and chucked and I was like geez is this still ongoing ? My child is going to watch this pokemon series when she grows up  xD.


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 21, 2021)

King Charizard, King Bulbasaur and King Infernape in the preview


Oh and Gary


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2021)

when will they get rid of Goh ..

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 28, 2021)

Gary and the old pokemon lasted a whooping single episode, this series is just wasted potential all around, yay more Goh episodes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 29, 2021)

Btw the episode was kinda trash, Infernape was a fodder, Gary's looked like a better trainer than Ash and somehow they found a way to make Goh the focus.

The only good thing was Gary's roasting Goh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2021)

Gary roasting Go was good, Blastoise got to look good and so did Moltres (the anime tends to treat it pretty well tbh), and Burn Out in particular looked awesome. I kind of liked the bro vibe between Ash and Gary, which made it seem like this series would've been better served with those two as the leads. A lot of this ep felt like we were missing out what with us being told Charizard and Infernape and the others fought off-screen and so on.

I agree that somehow focusing on Go in what should've been an Ash-heavy episode was weird. Infernape vs Moltres was strange too. It misses some attacks, takes some damage, then just lets Blastoise take over the fight when I thought it was about to strike back with a Blaze boost. Instead it just kind of gets forgotten about for some reason. I also find it odd that a team planning to meticulously search for Mew has such high standards that they need to have such heavy pre-reqs.

It was sort of neat that they stuck in a Tracey and Paul cameo.

As far as 2019 Pokemon goes it was a very good episode. It probably should've been a 2-3 parter, but 2019 Pokemon is allergic to them.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 29, 2021)

Only one ep to Gary? The disrespect


----------



## Trojan (May 29, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> Only one ep to Gary? The disrespect


his moveset was trash. It's better if he disappears until he fixes that.


----------



## Alita (May 30, 2021)

Considering gary likely did less if any training after the johto league I actually thought his performance against moltres was pretty good. Considering the finding mew plot now also includes gary I wish they would have just made him the secondary main character for this season of the anime over go. This anime would be so much better without go in general.


luffy no haki said:


> Only one ep to Gary? The disrespect


Gary is very likely going to be back since he is working towards the same goal as go to find mew it seems.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2021)

What is this?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks like there's another one.


It seems like this is from the same "series" as that old cartoon style thing with Scraggy and Mimikyuu


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2021)

Are thry animating new shit just because, to flex on the current crappy anime or what?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2021)

There's subs out for that OVA now.

I knew this week would be bad because it's a Pokemon-centric ep about Pokemon we don't care about but they sure exceeded my expectations for how bad it could be. The gap between this and last ep is insane.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 5, 2021)

Someone should animate the pokemon special manga, but we are not ready for such greatness.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 5, 2021)

We have been ready forever, animators are the ones who are not ready to adapt such quality work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 5, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> We have been ready forever, animators are the ones who are not ready to adapt such quality work


It's such a good manga, unexpected for a pokemon manga haha


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 5, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> Are thry animating new shit just because, to flex on the current crappy anime or what?


I'm not sure but it seems to be part of this side Poketoons series which seems completely random.

I really liked the OVA.


----------



## Hero (Jun 13, 2021)

Team Rocket still catches Pokémon


----------



## Alita (Jun 19, 2021)

Decided to check yesterdays ep out since it's a continuation of the mew search team plot. For gou focused ep it wasn't as terrible as it usually is since gou had to put in some effort to catch ninetails even if catching it in the first place the way he did was unrealistic to me. 

What really annoyed me tho was how easily ash's pikachu got beat by that wild regice.  His pikachu beat a frontier brain's regice in the past and recently defeated a freaking tapu koko. The anime's inconsistency is really frustrating at times.  


MusubiKazesaru said:


> There's subs out for that OVA now.
> 
> I knew this week would be bad because it's a Pokemon-centric ep about Pokemon we don't care about but they sure exceeded my expectations for how bad it could be. The gap between this and last ep is insane.


Glad I didn't watch it then.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 19, 2021)

At least Ash wasn't a retard in this episode. He actually got to make a few smart comments even if he's still written like a dumbass most of the rest of the time.

Pikachu probably could've continued the fight.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2021)

Hikari!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 2, 2021)

DAWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Kuzehiko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2021)

Motherfucking Pochama is back too. They're both front and center (fuck Go and even Koharu).


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 2, 2021)

Finally sometjing that looks will be decent.  

Look how Ash has fallen in terms of relevance ....at the very back he just a background char.


----------



## Alita (Jul 2, 2021)

Meh I don't care much for dawn or darkrai. But I am interested in seeing team rocket again especially if giovanni makes a return so I will probably check this out.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2021)

That Yamper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hero (Jul 4, 2021)

It’s time for Mega Lopunny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 5, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> DAWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @Kuzehiko


DAMN I'M LATE.
BEST GIRL IS COMING BACK! She's probably a top coordinator by now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 15, 2021)

I need to remember to watch this new series.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2021)

first part aired

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jul 23, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> first part aired


That's a lot of hair


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 23, 2021)

Has something good happened yet? I dropped it waiting for something interesting or plot relevant, I'm tired of side characters useless episodes.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 23, 2021)

Good episode for Dawn and Koharu development, interactions and more.
Dawn said she has participated in Hoenn, Johto and Unova contests.
I guess next episode will reveal whether or not she became a top coordinator by now. Also nice reference to Tobias.
Ash said he once battled a Darkrai and it was super strong. Also Dawn's mother (Johanna) made a cameo in the beginning of the episode being interviewed on TV.  Overall an OK episode. Very happy to see Dawn again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 24, 2021)

This series really has no respect for experience and older pokemon, Eevee looked better than Piplup... When that Piplup was super OP back then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 24, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> This series really has no respect for experience and older pokemon, Eevee looked better than Piplup... When that Piplup was super OP back then.


Dawn's characterization was strange too. Nonetheless the two of them still manage to have far more charisma than Koharu and Eevee.

The dream about the Sakuragi lab members being TR was pretty amusing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2021)

Koharu is a normie, but I kinda like it. Contrast to all the sperginess from Ash and his buttbuddy Goh.
Eevee is pretty fun and chaotic.

Dawn is best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 24, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Dawn's characterization was strange too. Nonetheless the two of them still manage to have far more charisma than Koharu and Eevee.
> 
> The dream about the Sakuragi lab members being TR was pretty amusing.


The dream got me fooled I'm not going to lie haha.

But yeah I don't remember Dawn being like Ash 2.0


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 24, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> The dream got me fooled I'm not going to lie haha.
> 
> But yeah I don't remember Dawn being like Ash 2.0


Current Ash 2.0 to be specific. It's like they don't know how to do anything with Go and Koharu who are so not-Pokemon characters that they have to make the other character a foil to them so that they can function.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alita (Jul 25, 2021)

Was piplup really that OP back in diamond and pearl? I remember it being great at contests but not as good at battles.  

Regardless the ep was meh. I also agree with musubi that it seems like they changed dawn's character which was weird.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2021)

Piplup was strong in battles too, but he always had lots of buttmonkey/abuse moments even in DP

plus second round of contests were also battles, just with extra win condition


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 25, 2021)

Alita said:


> Was piplup really that OP back in diamond and pearl? I remember it being great at contests but not as good at battles.
> 
> Regardless the ep was meh. I also agree with musubi that it seems like they changed dawn's character which was weird.


Not OP like that, but for sure being able to defeat a wild Rhydon who is 4x weak to it ( which was even said in the episode )... Let alone his massive Whirlpool that it was basically Dawn's signature move.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2021)

Wasnt piplup beating empoleons back in the day?


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 25, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> Wasnt piplup beating empoleons back in the day?


Heck thanks to Piplup Dawn defeated May who had more experience.


----------



## animegod12345 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> The dream got me fooled I'm not going to lie haha.
> 
> But yeah I don't remember Dawn being like Ash 2.0


What's wrong with ash?


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 27, 2021)

animegod12345 said:


> What's wrong with ash?


Current Ash? a lot.

But that has nothing to do with the point, the point is changing Dawn's personality for no reason.


----------



## animegod12345 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> Current Ash? a lot.
> 
> But that has nothing to do with the point, the point is changing Dawn's personality for no reason.


I don't think there's anything wrong with ash nowadays compared to how he was in black and white(my god he was horrible in that). And at least he's still enjoyable to watch majority of the time and still gets good battles.

Plus let's just be happy he hasn't ended up like goku or in other words braindead toddler goku.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 28, 2021)

animegod12345 said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with ash nowadays compared to how he was in black and white(my god he was horrible in that). And at least he's still enjoyable to watch majority of the time and still gets good battles.
> 
> Plus let's just be happy he hasn't ended up like goku or in other words braindead toddler goku.


80% of the time current Ash is stupider than current Goku.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## animegod12345 (Jul 28, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> 80% of the time current Ash is stupider than current Goku.


At least ash knows what kissing is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 30, 2021)

This episode had so much continuity.
Too sad we didn't get to see Dawn's other Mons' but overall an enjoyable  episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2021)

KohaDawn a cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 31, 2021)

This one was better than the first one but it was way in way too much of a rush after taking its time with the first bit. It should've been at least 1-2 more episodes and continued until ending with the contest. 

Apparently they announced another "special" involving Palkia and Dialga for the Winter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 31, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This one was better than the first one but it was way in way too much of a rush after taking its time with the first bit. It should've been at least 1-2 more episodes and continued until ending with the contest.
> 
> Apparently they announced another "special" involving Palkia and Dialga for the Winter?


Yep a Dalgia & Palkia mini winter arc.
Cynthia will sure return. And I have strong expectations Dawn will return too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2021)

Is cynthia confirmed?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 7, 2021)

A release for movie 23 is out now. I'm looking forward to it since it's directed by Yajima who directed the XY anime and also Movie 21.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 8, 2021)

This was nice


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 8, 2021)

Koko was pretty good. It probably surpassed movie 21 for the best looking Pokémon movie, though I think I liked that one a bit more. This one was still very well done. Something I really liked about both movies is how natural all of the Pokémon feel and move. Zarude were pretty cool in the movie too and a bunch of Galar Pokémon got some nice spotlights along with a bunch of older gen ones.

I hope that Yajima keeps directing Pokémon stuff.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 8, 2021)

Hehe mega chill and sleepy Charizard 
The ending


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2021)

I hate charizard

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 14, 2021)

Finally next week is hype again with Ash vs Electric Minato.

And with a 3v3 instead of the usual lame 2v2.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 20, 2021)

@Shiba D. Inu 
Did you see the Queen's appearance in this episode? 3 worth seconds of my life. She's confirmed to still be the champion of Sinnoh and in master class (top 8 of the PWC)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 20, 2021)

yeah she looked good 

probably gonna lose to Ash though 
oh well as long as the fight is good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 20, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yeah she looked good
> 
> probably gonna lose to Ash though
> oh well as long as the fight is good


But even if she loses it's not like we can complain. She never lost in DP and BW and kicked the shit out of everyone who challenged her. Plus she is still the Sinnoh Champ and top 4 strongest trainer worldwide. 
Remember when people thought she didn't appear in Master Class because she had lost off-screen? Hahah lmao
The Queen is back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 20, 2021)

This episode was basically the best fight so far in this series and I'm glad that it was handled properly, both trainers looked smart and competent and we did not have the annoying "Goh tells Ash what to do", let alone they fixed the problem of Ash losing the entire match to win using a big move at the end.

But poor Gengar he keeps jobbing haha, at least he was trashing Luxray.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 20, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> This episode was basically the best fight so far in this series and I'm glad that it was handled properly, both trainers looked smart and competent and we did not have the annoying "Goh tells Ash what to do", let alone they fixed the problem of Ash losing the entire match to win using a big move at the end.
> 
> But poor Gengar he keeps jobbing haha, at least he was trashing Luxray.


Honestly Lucario's portrayal was worse than Gengar. It lucked out both KOs and struggled aside from those specific hits.

This episode had some pretty consistently above average animation even with some re-used footage. We got some decent Pokémon swapping tactics and also Volkner's combos were nice. I'm a bit mixed on Ash's Z move breaking through but anime-wise it makes sense.

Pretty solid ep. This is what I wanted after that first match with Surge's substitute.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 20, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Honestly Lucario's portrayal was worse than Gengar. It lucked out both KOs and struggled aside from those specific hits.
> 
> This episode had some pretty consistently above average animation even with some re-used footage. We got some decent Pokémon swapping tactics and also Volkner's combos were nice. I'm a bit mixed on Ash's Z move breaking through but anime-wise it makes sense.
> 
> Pretty solid ep. This is what I wanted after that first match with Surge's substitute.


I'm fine with Z move thing because they were aware the ability existed, it's not like they forgot mid battle to give Ash the win, just that the Z-move was just too powerful to be contained.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 20, 2021)

Some fans saying Ash using Z Move was plot armor. I don't see how.
What do you think?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 20, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> I'm fine with Z move thing because they were aware the ability existed, it's not like they forgot mid battle to give Ash the win, just that the Z-move was just too powerful to be contained.


I think Pokemon is more interesting as far as the anime is concerned when it combines its own logic with the game mechanics like it has been doing since around DP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 20, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Some fans saying Ash using Z Move was plot armor. I don't see how.
> What do you think?


They set-up the Z-moves the last episode and even talked about it at the beginning of the episode, so it was obvious he was going to use it... Now if they do not like the anime logic it's another story.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think Pokemon is more interesting as far as the anime is concerned when it combines its own logic with the game mechanics like it has been doing since around DP.


Agree, this battle had good strategies, I'm surprised they used the niche "Hex" mechanic and even the super switch of pokemon to take advantage of Electivire ability.

DP fights were full of abilities, moves effects and anime only moves, that is why the battles were great to watch, this battle felt like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 20, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> They set-up the Z-moves the last episode and even talked about it at the beginning of the episode, so it was obvious he was going to use it... Now if they do not like the anime logic it's another story.
> 
> 
> Agree, this battle had good strategies, I'm surprised they used the niche "Hex" mechanic and even the super switch of pokemon to take advantage of Electivire ability.
> ...


Rising Voltage also gets buffed via Electric Field and I liked that Volkner abused Hex even when a different Pokemon inflicted paralysis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 21, 2021)

Ash won with an asspull...  
I wonder if Kishi helped them with an asspull to beat Pokemon-version Minato...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## CrownedEagle (Aug 21, 2021)

They better leave Cynthia alone with the Leon bullshit  They can use Dianthea or Alder as a hype tool for his ass if they want but they better keep my girl out of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 21, 2021)

I mean Leon is already considered the best trainer, so it's not like Cynthia is over him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2021)

Leon so far only won two 1v1 dynamax fights which is nothing .. he needs to win something 6v6 (or at least 3v3) outside of Galar/dynamaxing to get any real credibility


I hope Cynthia fights Steven or maybe Diantha .. Ash is fine too, especially if he will use Infernape/Mega Lucario


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 21, 2021)

I mean that Leon fight it's the same as Cynthia having a random battle with the elite 4, that won't change he is THE #1 trainer.

I know Cynthia is a way better as character but Leon is the best one by narrative, it's not something you have to prove when he has the title.

I doubt with all my heart we will see full fights that don't involve Ash or leon, unless they make a proper pseudo pokemon league with the best ones.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 21, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think Pokemon is more interesting as far as the anime is concerned when it combines its own logic with the game mechanics like it has been doing since around DP.



Kinda agree, though things like Thunder Armor Swellow... 

The manga is pretty dope too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> that won't change he is THE #1 trainer.


yeah .. #1 ranked because he beat Lances Gyarados (not even Dragonite) in a 1v1 dynamax battle .. not 6v6 , but 1v1 and with dynamax which kinda favors him and Raihan

him being factually the strongest based on that is ~sus. Though they probably want you to think that.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 21, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yeah .. #1 ranked because he beat Lances Gyarados (not even Dragonite) in a 1v1 dynamax battle .. not 6v6 , but 1v1 and with dynamax which kinda favors him and Raihan
> 
> him being factually the strongest based on that is ~sus. Though they probably want you to think that.



He is #1 because he had to beat everyone... He was not born at 1.

This is not the point, it's like saying why the champions are champions if we never got to see their journey, the narrative tells us he is #1, that's it, it's not even debatable, the places are judged by statistics.

It has all the power of plot, but that does not mean he is not #1.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 21, 2021)

Yeah I think to me it's clear that Leon is number one.

Great battle. Glad Ash is a top 100 trainer. Was kinda hoping he use he reserves at this point but hey who knows.

Cynthia needs to be a 6 on 6 battle.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 21, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Kinda agree, though things like Thunder Armor Swellow...


I saw a vid trying to explain some of the asspulls in the anime...

and IIRC, his explanation for this was Pikachu's attack caused Swellow to get paralyzed. Which in turn activated its Guts ability
making it stronger...  

the "Thunder Armor" is to portray the paralysis & Guts boost...


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2021)

Leon>Cynthia?

Ok,Leon stans are on copium


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 22, 2021)

Honestly it felt like he only beat Lance because he was far more used to dynamaxing. It's a bit of an unfair home advantage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Honestly it felt like he only beat Lance because he was far more used to dynamaxing. It's a bit of an unfair home advantage.


thats what I was saying

But we'll see when Ash gets into top 8 and they actually start showing more top8 matches, maybe they will have Leon beat another champion in 6v6 without dynamax to give him better feats.
... or he will just sit in Galar and wait till Ash gets to him for the GMax Pikachu vs Gmax Charizard showdown


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 22, 2021)

You guys are really on that Copiun on Leon not being the strongest that it's sad tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2021)

They did a pretty bad job of showing it so far
1v1 dynamax match with big homefield advantage = get rank #1 = get declared strongest

gotta do better IMO

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Garcher (Aug 22, 2021)

wait they actually made fucking leon THE strongest trainer?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 22, 2021)

Damn the mental gymnastic is insane... He is in a tournament where he is the person to beat since day 1 in what universe were you watching pokemon?

And who cares if he used Dynamax, it's the gimmicky of the season, as every gimmick every strong trainer learns how to do it by default, there is no such thing as "he learnt it before" when it did not exist before this series.

Ash has almost no experience with Dynamax and you can bet he will destroy everyone with fat Pikachu without training.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2021)

Dynamax doesnt work outside ~Galar stadiums   region-locked gimmicks are awful




Foxfoxal said:


> as every gimmick every strong trainer learns how to do it by default


why would non-galarians ever bother with dynamax? that makes no sense
Megas at least work everywhere



Foxfoxal said:


> Ash has almost no experience with Dynamax and you can bet he will destroy everyone with fat Pikachu without training.


Ash and especially Pikachu has heaps of plot armor and he will probably train Gmax anyway


----------



## Steven (Aug 23, 2021)

Red>Leon

Also,Leons feats dont speak for his position


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 23, 2021)

lets just wait for the battles 

but they really should have at least some top 8 fights happen outside of Galar without dynamax


----------



## Playa4321 (Aug 23, 2021)

I hope they not forget the champ for Kanto, Lance is only the one of Jotho but we still not know who is the champ of the Kanto region.


----------



## Solar (Aug 23, 2021)

New Folder said:


> I saw a vid trying to explain some of the asspulls in the anime...
> 
> and IIRC, his explanation for this was Pikachu's attack caused Swellow to get paralyzed. Which in turn activated its Guts ability
> making it stronger...
> ...


That's been the fandom explanation for well over a decade now, and it makes the most sense out of a senseless situation.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 24, 2021)

Playa4321 said:


> I hope they not forget the champ for Kanto, Lance is only the one of Jotho but we still not know who is the champ of the Kanto region.


It would be cool if they brought back one of the old rivals as kanto champion. Maybe Paul or Ritchie. I like the idea that these old characters have been on their own adventures getting stronger.

The canon kanto champion in the games is your rival, but Gary quit competitive to become a researcher.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Ash won with an asspull...
> I wonder if Kishi helped them with an asspull to beat Pokemon-version Minato...


You get salty even if a Minato rip-off loses 
Jk
I disagree it was an asspull. You've played SM games so you should know not even abilities can block some overpowered Z moves.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2021)

Also, Leon is the strongest trainer.
It's obvious he is stronger than Cynthia.
The plot itself is Ash aiming to beat Leon who is the strongest trainer.
Cynthia is probably #2 or #3.
Now I wish she is the strongest.
While I do not dislike Leon he does not deserve that title. The Queen does.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (Aug 26, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Also, Leon is the strongest trainer.
> It's obvious he is stronger than Cynthia.
> The plot itself is Ash aiming to beat Leon who is the strongest trainer.


They're definitely pushing Leon as the strongest.
But Tobias is hands down the strongest trainer who ever competed in a league, beating one of the strongest versions of Ash with two pokemon. Cynthia is still Champion of Sinnoh, so presumably Tobias didn't win his title shot against her.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2021)

Aduro said:


> They're definitely pushing Leon as the strongest.
> But Tobias is hands down the strongest trainer who ever competed in a league, beating one of the strongest versions of Ash with two pokemon. Cynthia is still Champion of Sinnoh, so presumably Tobias didn't win his title shot against her.


No, Alain is the strongest trainer who ever competed on a league.  And yes Leon is the strongest. Tobias probably lost to an E4 of the Sinnoh region and didn't make it to Cynthia.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 26, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> No, Alain is the strongest trainer who ever competed on a league. And yes Leon is the strongest. Tobias probably lost to an E4 of the Sinnoh region and didn't make it to Cynthia.


What makes you so sure Alain is so much stronger than Tobias?
Alain barely beat Ash while Tobias beat Ash 4-0. Tobias won almost every match in that entire region without his Darkrai fainting. If Tobias has picked up Z-Moves or mega crystals, he might be able to win.
Its also possible that Tobias made it to Cynthia, but chose to travel elsewhere rather than becoming an Elite 4.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2021)

Aduro said:


> What makes you so sure Alain is so much stronger than Tobias?
> Alain barely beat Ash while Tobias beat Ash 4-0. Tobias won almost every match in that entire region without his Darkrai fainting. If Tobias has picked up Z-Moves or mega crystals, he might be able to win.
> Its also possible that Tobias made it to Cynthia, but chose to travel elsewhere rather than becoming an Elite 4.


Mega Evolution destroys even legendary Pokemon. Alain's Mega Charizard X was so broken that he straight defeated 10 Mega Pokemon in a row and one of them was the ace of a Kalos E4. Alain's Mega Charizard X also went toe to toe with Steven's Mega Metagross, Steven is the champion of the Hoenn region.
MCX also fought Primal Groundon and Kyogre. He's broken as fuck.
It defeated Ash's Greninja/Ash-Greninja three times and Ash-Greninja overpowered the champion of Kalos's ace Pokemon. The fact Ash was able to defeat Alain's entire team is because Ash's Kalos team is a way stronger than DP Ash's reserves. Plus Alain owns 2 Pseudo Legendary Pokemon in his team that were only defeated by Haxxachu. Alain and his MCX also cleared the Kalos gyms without losing once. We don't know if Tobias has Mega or Z-Move, that's just assuming IF he has, it has no weight as we are comparing the version of Alain and Tobias that participated in the league. Alain and his MCX has outstanding feats. Tobias has no chance of winning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2021)

comparing Alain & Tobias is pointless. 

we know Alain's full team/power. Where we only know 2 of Tobias's pokemon.
Those other 4 could be anything.  for all we know, all other 4 are legendaries pokemon, and Darkrai might be the weakest.  

Also, we can't say that Tobias lost to Cynthia anymore than Alain might have lost to Diantha  
it's not like we "know" that Alain became Kalos Champion or anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2021)

New Folder said:


> comparing Alain & Tobias is pointless.
> 
> we know Alain's full team/power. Where we only know 2 of Tobias's pokemon.
> Those other 4 could be anything.  for all we know, all other 4 are legendaries pokemon, and Darkrai might be the weakest.
> ...


Tobias had a team full of legendaries.
It was confirmed by a writer of the Pokemon anime although we don't know what legendaries the other four are.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2021)

Even so Alain defeats him and his team of legendaries. Only regional champions can defeat Alain.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Even so Alain defeats him and his team of legendaries. Only regional champions can defeat Alain.


what if he has Mega ?
Primal /
Mega 
Mega Mewtwo?
...etc

some legendary pokemon do have megas as you may already know. 
and don't go with the "he didn't use Mega "

because Megas didn't exist back then. It's no different than how Steven and other older pokemon trainers got their Megas after Gen 6.
the fact that we don't know who those 4 pokemon are means all possibilities are there.

Mega  ain't defeating 6 legendaries. 
and Alain was using barries and potions against those 10 megas IIRC. Where he can't use those in official battles in the League (in the anime at least )


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2021)

New Folder said:


> what if he has Mega ?
> Primal /
> Mega
> Mega Mewtwo?
> ...


>what if
Back then mega evolution did not exist so this version of Tobias did not have mega nor Z moves
But if he ever comes back with one then that's a completely different scenario.  He could have a chance of winning and he wouldn't need multiple mega evolutions lol.

>implying potions completely would heal his Pokemon from damage. Yeah, he used one or two potions out of 10 times. And no of course he cannot use it in official battles.
It's still the hell of a feat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2021)

Yuji Asada (DP director)
*No way he (Ash) could win against an opponent full of legendary Pokemon*


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 26, 2021)

Aduro said:


> They're definitely pushing Leon as the strongest.
> But Tobias is hands down the strongest trainer who ever competed in a league, beating one of the strongest versions of Ash with two pokemon. Cynthia is still Champion of Sinnoh, so presumably Tobias didn't win his title shot against her.


I mean Alain was fighting primal legendaries..

Ash defeated two of Tobias legendaries and pretty much Darkrai seems to be his strongest pokemon, it's basically his Pikachu, his character design is based on Darkrai.

And let's not forget that from Ash's team only Sceptile and Pikachu are from his strongest pokemon, Gible? Torkoal? nah.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 26, 2021)

Regardless..the point is..afwk right Leon is the strongest trainer in the series.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2021)

Im still gonna wait for him to fight a top8 Masters battle without dynamax


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 28, 2021)

So Goh already got Inteleon doing basically nothing.

Goh keeps proving me that the starters should have gone to Ash, such wasted pokemons.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 2, 2021)

The Pokemon Company International today revealed “Pokémon Evolutions,” a new, limited animated series created in celebration of the franchise’s 25th anniversary.

Here’s what fans can expect:


> The eight-episode series will take fans on a journey through all the known regions of the Pokémon world explored in the popular core video game franchise since it launched 25 years ago. Throughout 2021, The Pokémon Company International has invited fans on a retrospective journey of these regions and the Pokémon originally discovered in them. Like the retrospective, the series will begin in the Galar region, most recently explored in the latest video games Pokémon Sword and Pokémon Shield, and culminate in the Kanto region, originally explored by players in the first games from the franchise, Pokémon Red and Pokémon Green in 1996. Each episode will focus on a story from a different region in reverse chronological order from which they were first explored in the games: Galar, Alola, Kalos, Unova, Sinnoh, Hoenn, Johto, and Kanto. Familiar tales from Pokémon lore will be told from a fresh perspective in every episode.



The Pokemon Company along with OLM Studios are producing Pokemon Evolutions. It will air exclusively on the official  and worldwide.

Episodes will go up on the following dates:

Thursday, Sept. 9: “The Champion” featuring the Galar region
Thursday, Sept. 23: “The Eclipse” featuring the Alola region
Thursday, Oct. 7: “The Visionary” featuring the Kalos region
Thursday, Oct. 21: “The Plan” featuring the Unova region
Thursday, Dec. 2: “The Rival” featuring the Sinnoh region
Thursday, Dec. 9: “The Wish” featuring the Hoenn region
Thursday, Dec. 16: “The Show” featuring the Johto region
Thursday, Dec. 23: “The Discovery” featuring the Kanto region

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2021)

Sinnoh one is about Barry


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 2, 2021)

They need to bite the bullet and just main a main series anime.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 2, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> Goh keeps proving me that the starters should have gone to Ash, such wasted pokemons.


honestly, that's one of the best things Go did. 
Most of the time Ash's teams are predictable, and he only has so many pokemon to have each generation...

he will always have
A: 
B: the regional bird 
C: 1-3 of the starters 

not leaving much for diversity in his teams. Go freed him of that curse...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 2, 2021)

Ash having two starters to me has always been the better format. Imho.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 2, 2021)

having starters would have been fine had they allowed him to catch more than 5 pokemon per generation...  
otherwise, it's too limiting imo...  

his teams seem to be clones of each others sometimes...


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 2, 2021)

New Folder said:


> honestly, that's one of the best things Go did.
> Most of the time Ash's teams are predictable, and he only has so many pokemon to have each generation...
> 
> he will always have
> ...


I don't care, the starters of this gen are actually good and it's not like Ash is unable to catch more than 6 pokemon.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Hero (Sep 9, 2021)

They didn’t show Leon losing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2021)

but they sure showed
CHARIZARD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avairto (Sep 9, 2021)

I only saw the first season.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2021)

Whut?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 9, 2021)

Looks like there'll be a Leon vs Raihan battle in the next episodes. If so it's a waste. They'd better off giving some screen time to Bea or Korrina and save Master class trainers for the finals of the PWC.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2021)

Without the usual cartoony pkmn sryle this guys poses are cringe af.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## precita (Sep 9, 2021)

Next year will be a full 20 years since the end of the original series (Johto ended in Nov. 2002), and the 20th year of Misty's departure from the anime.  It's hard to believe its already been two decades since Misty left, the passage of time is a crazy thing.

I wonder what happened to all those Misty fans who you used to always see on forums posting angry rants about her leaving, I think most of them are on twitter or social media now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 11, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Looks like there'll be a Leon vs Raihan battle in the next episodes. If so it's a waste. They'd better off giving some screen time to Bea or Korrina and save Master class trainers for the finals of the PWC.


Korrina is done, once you lose to Ash you are erased, but I'm surprised they are pushing Bea to get very high, she is the closest to a rival for Ash this season.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 11, 2021)

Was thinking about going back to watch the Kalos season since so many fans are so high on it. I never watched a season after the Sinnoh League. 

Been holding it off cuz I know it ends with Ash releasing Greninja, Goodra and going 0-3 against Alain for no good reason. That and after reading short summaries for Ash's companions in XY I'm not compelled to watch any episode centering around them. Doesn't Serena enter like poor man's pokemon contests or someshit? I'm good on that.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 11, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> Korrina is done, once you lose to Ash you are erased, but I'm surprised they are pushing Bea to get very high, she is the closest to a rival for Ash this season.


But she sill appears in the OP.
Which means at least she'll battle, not against Ash but somebody else.
And yes I agree. Bea's Ash's rival this season.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 11, 2021)

Kyu said:


> Was thinking about going back to watch the Kalos season since so many fans are so high on it. I never watched a season after the Sinnoh League.
> 
> Been holding it off cuz I know it ends with Ash releasing Greninja, Goodra and going 0-3 against Alain for no good reason. That and after reading short summaries for Ash's companions in XY I'm not compelled to watch any episode centering around them. Doesn't Serena enter like poor man's pokemon contests or someshit? I'm good on that.


I mean if you ignore everything about Alain then yeah sure, it's no good reason.

The Mega Evolution specials are part of the XY experience and need to be seen before moving on to XY&Z.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 11, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I mean if you ignore everything about Alain then yeah sure, it's no good reason.
> 
> The Mega Evolution specials are part of the XY experience and need to be seen before moving on to XY&Z.


Kinda hard to ignore what I haven't seen, but sure I'll check those specials out before I watch Kalos. 

Now I'm genuinely interested on how they supposedly make putting a hat on a hat adequate storytelling.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 11, 2021)

Alain was the opposite of Tobias, they hyped the hell out of that man since the beginning.


----------



## Playa4321 (Sep 11, 2021)

I hope we see all rivals of each region.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 12, 2021)

Yeah, I wonder if we'll ever see Paul again.


----------



## Alita (Sep 12, 2021)

Kyu said:


> Was thinking about going back to watch the Kalos season since so many fans are so high on it. I never watched a season after the Sinnoh League.
> 
> Been holding it off cuz I know it ends with Ash releasing Greninja, Goodra and going 0-3 against Alain for no good reason. That and after reading short summaries for Ash's companions in XY I'm not compelled to watch any episode centering around them. Doesn't Serena enter like poor man's pokemon contests or someshit? I'm good on that.



XY(Z) is the best generation/season of pokemon so far imo. You should at least check it out if you don't want to watch anything else. Your not really wrong about what serena does tbh but I like her more than any of the other female protagonists we have seen so far. Even more than misty and she has strong nostalgia on her side for me.

And to be fair alain was just as OP as ash and was hyped up plenty as well.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 12, 2021)

Alita said:


> Your not really wrong about what serena does tbh but I like her more than any of the other female protagonists we have seen so far.


She seems like a likable character, just unfortunate she doesn't seem to have a goal all that interesting on paper. Who knows? That may change when I watch an episode or two.

Though to be fair I could understand the writers not wanting to have another pokemon coordinator as Ash's traveling companion. Writing another Grand Festival probably would've been a headache too.



Alita said:


> And to be fair alain was just as OP as ash and was hyped up plenty as well.


That's not the issue. I'm aware he's not like a Tobias/Tyson/Harrison who pops out of nowhere at the regional league conference.

Again, I'll get to watching the XY specials to gain a full understanding.


----------



## precita (Sep 12, 2021)

Goodra and Greninja aren't even released, he already calls Goodra back for the league. The first ep of SM has a flashback showing Ash give 5 pokeballs to Oak from the previous region (instead of just 3). Greninja will probably show up later in this series anyway.

Kind of baffles me people go on about this when Charizard and Squirtle weren't at Oak's lab for decades and the Alola team is currently with Kukui instead of at Oak's too


----------



## Yamato (Sep 13, 2021)

I was confused at first thinking she was dead 
But I wonder what caused that sludge.


Just watched the first ep of Evolutions too and Leon looks traumatized


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2021)

precita said:


> Goodra and Greninja aren't even released, he already calls Goodra back for the league. The first ep of SM has a flashback showing Ash give 5 pokeballs to Oak from the previous region (instead of just 3). Greninja will probably show up later in this series anyway.


Greninja is released. It is stated in the same episode. Goodra isn't that's right as he is a Pokemkon that was called upon when required in the KL.
What makes you think those 5 Pokeball SM Ash had in episode one were the same ones he was wearing in XY?  Some time should have passed. It's likely he didn't keep the same XY team but instead kept rotating his Pokemon at Oak's lab


----------



## precita (Sep 13, 2021)

The flashback was literally Ash handing Oak 5 Pokeballs from his previous journey, why else would the writers include that scene in SM’s first episode? Why would you think they were any other Pokémon when the know people watching in 2016 would know those were his Kalos team?

Greninja is left behind in Kalos for now but they did everything to tell us Ash still owns him. Most likely because if Greninja returns later this series it won’t be out of nowhere.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2021)

Pretty much confirmed Ash gets Mega Lucario in episode 84.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 13, 2021)

So Lucario will be his ace on normal battles.

Meanwhile Pikachu will be his ace on Dynamax battles or Z moves battles.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Pretty much confirmed Ash gets Mega Lucario in episode 84.


maybe to battle Cynthia later


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> maybe to battle Cynthia later


Pretty much.
Korrina will appear in episode 84 btw.
I hope they give the queen a mega too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2021)

> - Episode 84: The Lucarionite! Adventure on Mega Island!! (October 22nd)
> 
> Summary: After receiving a keystone from Korrina, Ash heads for Mega Island to get a "Lucarionite", the Mega Stone necessary for mega evolution!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 13, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Pretty much.
> Korrina will appear in episode 84 btw.
> I hope they give the queen a mega too.


Sad that she has to get the lackluster Mega Garchomp.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> Sad that she has to get the lackluster Mega Garchomp.


She made it to Master class with base Garchomp. I honestly doubt they're giving her a mega otherwise she even stomps even Leon. She'll fight Ashb with base Garchomp.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2021)

she has 2 Megas in SMs Battle Tree, and a Mega in Masters
Steven also got a Mega in XY

give it to her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2021)

She's too broken
I doubt they're giving her mega.
A promotional poster for the anime showed her alongside base Garchomp.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> A promotional poster for the anime showed her alongside base Garchomp.


a new poster for Journeys ?

link it


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> a new poster for Journeys ?
> 
> link it


Lemme look it up cuz it was like 3 weeks ago when it came out.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 13, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> She made it to Master class with base Garchomp. I honestly doubt they're giving her a mega otherwise she even stomps even Leon. She'll fight Ashb with base Garchomp.


I meant it in the sense that is still BS that mega garchomp in the games ended being worse than base Garchomp.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2021)

yeah but in the anime its straightforward

Mega form >> base form

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 13, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yeah but in the anime its straightforward
> 
> Mega form >> base form


Yep.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 14, 2021)

Ash finally getting a real mega huh? Ain't mad at it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aduro (Sep 14, 2021)

Kinda wish Ash's first mega had been his sceptile, it was always one of my favourites of his mons.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 14, 2021)

Ash had too many possible megas but that shit of not using old pokemons held him back.

That is why Sinnoh remains superior.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 20, 2021)

@Shiba D. Inu The queen is back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 20, 2021)

Base Garchomp solos 
Ash gonna need Mega, Z-Move and Dynamax to beat the queen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 20, 2021)

Full page of the magazine leak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 21, 2021)

I mean if Ash is going to an island that has an abundance of mega stones he might as well get Gengar one as well.

I wonder how the writers will forget that.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 21, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> I mean if Ash is going to an island that has an abundance of mega stones he might as well get Gengar one as well.
> 
> I wonder how the writers will forget that.


It seems they're planning to give Dynamax to Ash's Gengar. But I agree it wouldn't be a bad idea, in fact it'd be the most logic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> @Shiba D. Inu The queen is back.


she is looking good and Chomp is looking fierce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 21, 2021)

I wonder if Cynthia appearing in an Unown episode is connected to:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 24, 2021)

It seems Bea vs Ash is coming, she has a Gigantamax Machamp.

Watch Mega Lucario defeat a Gigantamax lmao.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 24, 2021)

Btw this shit was amazing, Lunala vs Necrozma looked so good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alita (Sep 26, 2021)

Aduro said:


> Kinda wish Ash's first mega had been his sceptile, it was always one of my favourites of his mons.



Yeah I wish his first mega would have either been sceptile or charizard (The Y version.). But I guess it's good he's finally getting a legitimate one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2021)

@Kuzehiko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 1, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Kuzehiko


I'd switch places with Pikachu

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2021)

honestly, it's kinda funny that Go is "technically" already the strongest trainer...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 8, 2021)

New Folder said:


> honestly, it's kinda funny that Go is "technically" already the strongest trainer...


Chad Goh goes there catching legendaries, fighting alonside with Ash even tho he is not a full trainer and evolving his pokemon to their final stages... Ash could nevah /s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 9, 2021)

Is there a Secrets of the Jungle Movie thread?
I just watched and I liked it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Is there a Secrets of the Jungle Movie thread?
> I just watched and I liked it


I watched yesterday, and it was.... I dunno "meh" or extremely "normal". Like there is nothing special about it really...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 9, 2021)

It's weird how Cynthia's return episode was a Pokemon Movie 3 redux of all things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 11, 2021)

Decided on watching Pokemon Journeys again because Gengar's story interested me. It was sad 
On the ep where Piplup has a huge rivalry against Croagunk and it's 
Just finished that ep and pfftt Psyduck.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 11, 2021)

That was a nice story with Ash's Dragonite. Teaching Dragonair how to fly.
heh I guess Wailord is free now.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 11, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's weird how Cynthia's return episode was a Pokemon Movie 3 redux of all things.


The little girl story was kinda sad ngl.

This was more for an extra confirmation that Cynthia will have to deal with Ash in the tournament.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2021)

Wow, we actually got to see N vs Alder. Koyasu voicing Ghestis was pretty cool too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2021)

Zekrom made White sweat, that entrance was sweet.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 22, 2021)

Zekrom


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 29, 2021)

The wank... I love mah boy Lucario but mega Lucario vs G-max Machamp should be overkill haha.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 29, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> The wank... I love mah boy Lucario but mega Lucario vs G-max Machamp should be overkill haha.


Is? I am not sure on any of the stat differences between Gigamax and Mega Evolution though


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 29, 2021)

The Chad Machamp vs the virgin shillmon Lucario

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 29, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Is? I am not sure on any of the stat differences between Gigamax and Mega Evolution though


Lucario has fought already multiple pokemon and G-max gives you stronger moves and stamina... Let alone that Lucario himself is weak against fighting types.

Ofc I'm very aware anime logic is different but so far in the anime not Dynamax has been defeated by a normal poke so far.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 30, 2021)

ok, but are Korrina and Bea dating ?


----------



## Alita (Oct 31, 2021)

Welp they are really going all in with the lucario wank now. There is no way in the world he should be able to beat G max machamp after the beating he got but I already know it will happen anyway. espically considering machamp is supposed to be Bea's ace. One of the reasons I can't stand this shillmon. Glad to see this fight will be separated into two eps as it rightfully should.


----------



## Alita (Oct 31, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The Chad Machamp vs the virgin shillmon Lucario


We have to savor this moment.   Since I wouldn't be surprised if they made lucario take down the rest of Bea's team single handedly next episode.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2021)

Lucario


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2021)

Great even Machamp looking like a gigachad before his unavoidable defeat but not even the anime gives soem respect to "best speed running original Kanto games god" Nido King.

Im sad.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2021)

there is some epic shit coming

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2021)

@Kuzehiko

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 5, 2021)

They did mah boy Sirfetch'd so wrong, he got Gengar'd


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 5, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Kuzehiko



Dawn's back
The Queen's Jack
>Dawn alternate version
Couldn't have asked more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Nov 5, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Kuzehiko


Damn, Cynthia lookin right. This a screenshot from the anime?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2021)

Kyu said:


> Damn, Cynthia lookin right. This a screenshot from the anime?


yes, from the trailer to the December 2-part Palkia/Dialga Special

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kyu (Nov 5, 2021)

My lawd

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2021)

having a Mega is better than having dynamax in the anime, You can still beat a dynamax transformation, and on top of that:
-Mega has no time limit in battle
-has no regional restrictions, works everywhere

unless they reveal Leon having a secret Mega - its quite hard to take him seriously as the strongest. Only in Galar.
Just my opinion.

I would probably put Steven as #1 with his Mega Metagross, unless they reveal Cynthias Mega Garchomp + give it some feats.
Lance chose to dynamax, so I assume his Gyarados cannot mega evolve.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 5, 2021)

Glad Lucario won. Gigas are a lame concept to begin with. With we would go back to megas.

Don't know people in this thread wanted Gigamax Machamp to win. It seems like it's another classic episode for the series.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2021)

speed beats power


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 5, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> speed beats power


The entire time I was watching. I did not understand why Ash didn't have Lucario take out the knees of GigaMax Machamp. To make him tumble and beat on him silly while he's down.

Idk if it's weird Pokemon trainer code inverse. But I just..it's a gimmick that makes no sense ego me in the games either.


----------



## Alita (Nov 6, 2021)

While I wasn't a fan of everything it was to be expected and I did still find the episode enjoyable.

Glad even the anime writers know deep down mega evolution > dynamax.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 6, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Glad Lucario won. Gigas are a lame concept to begin with. With we would go back to megas.
> 
> Don't know people in this thread wanted Gigamax Machamp to win. It seems like it's another classic episode for the series.


Who wanted Machamp to win?

It's just that it's kinda jarring that Lucario being weak to fighting can tank a G-max fighting move like it was nothing.

Heck Sirfetch was down in one attack when he screwed Machamp with a single strike, Lucario tanked like 20 hits and was fine, I love Lucario but they could have made it less biased.... I do hate G-max tho, it's so bad they are just standing there, it's stupidly bad... I did like the fight overall tho.

G-max Pikachu vs G-max Charizard is going to be so lame on the final... Thank God Cynthia is beyond that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> it's so bad they are just standing there, it's stupidly bad.


this


----------



## Steven (Nov 6, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> there is some epic shit coming


Looks fire

Is such a special episode longer as 20 min?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 6, 2021)

The first part of the battle was better overall but the Pikachu parts of the episode were good. it's always interesting to see Ash mess with just those same few moves in new ways. Lucario wank is annoying but it's about what we'd have to expect since it as the Mega has to beat the Giga and the other Pokemon is his sort of rival. I bet OLM were pissed when dynamaxing was introduced, sure they can draw big Pokémon just fine and do a few things with them but a big vs small fight is really hard to do right and it didn't look good here either. They even had to invent nonsense like "dynamax power still remaining in base form" to make the finale look better.



Ziggy said:


> Looks fire
> 
> Is such a special episode longer as 20 min?


It's a two parter.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 6, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The first part of the battle was better overall but the Pikachu parts of the episode were good. it's always interesting to see Ash mess with just those same few moves in new ways. Lucario wank is annoying but it's about what we'd have to expect since it as the Mega has to beat the Giga and the other Pokemon is his sort of rival. I bet OLM were pissed when dynamaxing was introduced, sure they can draw big Pokémon just fine and do a few things with them but a big vs small fight is really hard to do right and it didn't look good here either. *They even had to invent nonsense like "dynamax power still remaining in base form" to make the finale look better.*
> 
> 
> It's a two parter.


That was not an "invent", dynamax moves boost the pokemon and Machamp signature G-move increases his critical hits ratio.

if anything they ignored the other effects, his steel move should have increased his defence, meanwhile his normal move should have dropped Lucario's speed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2021)

I mean the anime has never followed the game mechanics anyway.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 6, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> I mean the anime has never followed the game mechanics anyway.


Bea said literaly that his Machamp improved his critical hits after that attack... The anime follows the logic when they want, Pikachu does not activate his ability since Diamond And Pearl.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 14, 2021)

Still waiting ash's dad to be revealed i am already 26 . I saw this series when i was 8 year old and i would never find out will Ash become pokemon  master ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Trojan (Dec 4, 2021)

is it me, or did Ash meet himself from another dimension before? (was it Kalos?) 
If so, why is he acting all surprised in the last episode?  


Also, I hate it when they bring old characters, but they don't give them new pokemon
or let their old one be evolveed...   they feel stuck in time...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2021)

New Folder said:


> is it me, or did Ash meet himself from another dimension before? (was it Kalos?)
> If so, why is he acting all surprised in the last episode?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it happened in an XY episode.

I'm pretty sure this shit is weird no matter how many times it happens and it's clearly different than before.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2021)

Delta episode content in Evolutions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 10, 2021)

Yes! The Shyguy is here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 15, 2021)

I just watched ep 6 of Evolutions and

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 18, 2021)

This was a fun one. I wonder why they didn't mention the legendary dogs though


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 18, 2021)

Yamato said:


> This was a fun one. I wonder why they didn't mention the legendary dogs though


I think it's because of the Lugia focus.

This one was very unique because it was basically an anime adaption of the kind of stage plays they do for manga series. I saw a bit of a Naruto one on youtube and they're actually really good and well done. It's a sort of semi-digital theater production like we see here.

Something to note in it is that Kadabra finally makes his return to the anime after many many years. Uri Gellar finally ended his feud over it and now we're seeing the results.



I liked a lot of the little things in the episode too like that Totodile scene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 18, 2021)

Totodile was great.
I thought that guy working that booth was Brock at first


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm surprised they are giving G-max to Gengar, but wasted opportunity to give him a Mega.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 23, 2021)

apparently Red was retconned to have charizard in the anime because fans complained about him having Venasaur in LGPE?

charizard is truly the goat

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kyu (Dec 23, 2021)

I'll admit, I never could get behind Red having Bulbasaur as a starter over Charmander.

I know it's from the manga, but it always felt wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2021)

The who gets what starter in the manga comes from an original artwork for Red and Green



That's where Blue/Green originates as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 24, 2021)

Plus the manga personalities were meant to match to some degree.

 Red was not a passionate but a chill cheerful country bumpkin at first which matches grass type while Green/Blue was more competitive and ambitious at first, i mean he tried to go for mew from the get go.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 24, 2021)

Ghostboy is still precious.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 24, 2021)

Mewtwo's reaction to Green was funny. I forgot the girl who caught Mewtwo was from the Let's Go games and kept wondering who that was, but I vaguely remembered her


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 1, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The who gets what starter in the manga comes from an original artwork for Red and Green
> 
> 
> 
> That's where Blue/Green originates as well.



Isn't she called Leaf?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 2, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Isn't she called Leaf?


No. That's a placeholder name for a character design based on that original never used one. I'm pretty sure Blue/Green was designed as a potential female playable character, but they were never able to implement that feature until Pokémon Crystal. The Pokémon Special manga made use of her as a third protagonist in the original gen series with her taking on the look of "Leaf" from FRLG during that arc. Now the games finally got to use a redesign a bit more similar to their original version only in Let's Go.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 11, 2022)

Never have I felt much for a Bidoof, but this made me like Bidoof now kinda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 11, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Never have I felt much for a Bidoof, but this made me like Bidoof now kinda



Simple Bidoof is pretty dope.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2022)

Mewtwo movie was dope.

However, I do not watch the anime at all since...Johto?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 14, 2022)

You beat me by a few minutes


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2022)

What the fuck? Cassidy quit team rocket and Jessie tried to pair James off with her and have him leave too?! Then Meowth with Butch's Meowth after he quit too? Yeah, it all returned to normal at the end but those guys are still retired. 

I think this is the most long term development we've had in an episode in a while lol

Also Butch voiced by Koyasu is great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 4, 2022)

I hear Pauls returning. What's going on in the series these days?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 4, 2022)

Everybody is returning for a couple eps and then leave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 4, 2022)

awww. I heard something about a World Championships possibly happening and was ready to jump back in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> awww. I heard something about a World Championships possibly happening and was ready to jump back in.


The world Championship has been going on since the begining of the series. Ash is now top 9 I'm the world.


----------



## jesusus (Apr 6, 2022)

If Ash just uses his main team to finish the championship it would be a huge disappointment, like everything else.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2022)

I mean this main team is his strongest.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2022)

Cynthias Garchomp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 6, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> I mean this main team is his strongest.


They're the strongest because Ash/Writers neglect to train his other pokemon


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2022)

jesusus said:


> They're the strongest because Ash/Writers neglect to train his other pokemon


So using this own logic. If would be a waste of time to use his others. 

Besides I'm 99% sure he is bringing back Greninja


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2022)

I mean a Mega Lucario, Legend Status Pikachu, Dynamax Gengar, Pseudo Dragonite, mega tier Sir Fetch and Dracovish?

His team is too stacked at this point that subbing out seems like a bad move.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2022)

And I agree with the notion Ash should have used other Pokemon. It's just kinda too late to do this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## convict (Apr 6, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> I mean a Mega Lucario, Legend Status Pikachu, Dynamax Gengar, Pseudo Dragonite, mega tier Sir Fetch and Dracovish?
> 
> His team is too stacked at this point that subbing out seems like a bad move.



Haven't followed the series in decades. Charizard still not back yet?

It used to be that Charizard was his trump card.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2022)

convict said:


> Haven't followed the series in decades. Charizard still not back yet?
> 
> It used to be that Charizard was his trump card.


Charizard hasn't been his strongest in the last two sagas.


----------



## Kyu (Apr 6, 2022)

convict said:


> Haven't followed the series in decades. Charizard still not back yet?


Charizard came back briefly almost a decade ago in the B/W post-league after being completely absent from D/P(Sinnoh League).

He showed up in Journeys too but wasn't added to Ash's team or anything; Ash just visited Oak's lab.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## convict (Apr 6, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Charizard hasn't been his strongest in the last two sagas.



How would you rank his top 5? And is Charizard still part of the team or still training somewhere or something?

Not sure why they ain't bringing him back could have sworn he was the most popular pokemon after Pikachu.


----------



## Kyu (Apr 6, 2022)

convict said:


> And is Charizard still part of the team or still training somewhere or something?


He's at Oak's lab with the rest of Ash's pokemon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2022)

Ash's strongest Pokemon in order are



Greninja
Pikachu
Charizard
Sceptile
Snorlax/Dragonite/Gengar/Lucario one of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2022)

Greninja isnt the strongest


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Greninja isnt the strongest


Yes he is lmao.  I mean Pikachu is debatable but who else?


----------



## Kyu (Apr 6, 2022)

Definitely between Pikachu and Greninja.

I'd probably give the edge to Pikachu due to resume:
beat Regice
tied with a Latios
beat Tapu koko

3rd would be Charizard
4th & 5th? Take your picks from Sceptile/Mega Lucario/Dragonite/G-Max Gengar/Infernape


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2022)

who did Greninja defeat ?


----------



## convict (Apr 6, 2022)

As someone who last experienced the Pokemon anime by watching Pokemon Movie 3 vs Entei I am going with Charizard as the strongest



I don't even know what a Greninja is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2022)

it will always be Pikachu

but by the end of this season I expect Mega Lucario to surpass everyone that isnt Pikachu


----------



## Kyu (Apr 6, 2022)

Last movie I saw was the final Sinnoh one (movie 13 I think). Was there ever a pokemon movie since where one of Ash's pokemon put up a quasi-decent fight against a legendary? Y'know like Charizard vs uber Entei?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2022)

Pikachu, Sceptile and Charzard r the only ones who beat ledgendaries right?


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 6, 2022)

So Ash is already strong enough to beat elite 4 members... I wish the animation was better but it was a decent episode, at least he is living to the level he should have. ( even tho they need to stop the "Ash is losing 99% of the fight and then one shots the rival".

I liked that they are buffing the entire team and not just Lucario wank, don't expect any old pokemon when they are trying to develop hard the exact 6 pokemon he has.

Mega evolution to Lucario, Gigantamax to Gengar, Z-move to Pikachu and new moves for Sirfetch and Dracovish.

And well there is Dragonite.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 6, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> The world Championship has been going on since the begining of the series. Ash is now top 9 I'm the world.


Wow. What the first episode of the championship? I will jump back in.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Ash's strongest Pokemon in order are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I'd put Gengar anywhere near his top five with its record. I'm not sure how but his current team feels severely underused (not enough battles tbh, I don't quite buy how the rankings work and Go is a screen-time hog) and if the main thread of the season wasn't climbing up the world ranks I wouldn't believe they were quite up there, but Lucario and Dragonite at least have some nice feats despite one being partially ignored after its evolution and the other barely getting screen time.

Frankly some of his older Pokemon are pretty bullshit like Noivern beating a Zapdos with no battle experience after evolving or Hawlucha one shotting a Mega Absol which gave Alain's Charizard a bit of a fight earlier on that it lost to in the first XY movie.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 8, 2022)

So Serena appeared on today's episode.
It was a good episode. Steven is also confirmed to be on Master Class. Only 1 Master class trainer left to be revealed yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aduro (Apr 8, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Steven is also confirmed to be on Master Class. Only 1 Master class trainer left to be revealed yet.


I'd like it if it was it was one of the old rivals. Paul, Tobias or Harrison, since Gary quite competitive to be a researcher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 8, 2022)

Aduro said:


> I'd like it if it was it was one of the old rivals. Paul, Tobias or Harrison, since Gary quite competitive to be a researcher.


Hope it's Paul.
He's the best rival Ash has had.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 8, 2022)

What's the point of marketing this series with throwbacks if the returning characters and regions could pretty much be replaced with a cardboard cutout and there would be no difference


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 8, 2022)

Serena coming back was fun and her new design and current state of being are great, but the Wallace stuff was hilarious to me. They had Ash off-screen him all the while they have Wallace a complex over basically the IRL reaction to him as champion in Emerald. They even made use of the cuts to great effect. I actually didn't know him and Lisia were related.

It's kind of crazy how Ash mostly off-screened a champion that makes 2 (almost 3, Diantha in a 1v1 was on her last legs) that he's beaten along with beating an elite four member.

I think it says something about Pokemon 2019 that people aren't flipping out non-sop


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 9, 2022)

Wallace was literally a meme in this episode.
Him pretty much begging to Ash like a fangirl was lame. He clearly was put there to prevent Ash from meeting Serena. Serena and Chloe's development, interactions and performances were great. Serena sure has grown up! Loved it.


----------



## jesusus (Apr 9, 2022)

Ash winning and being strong is great and all but it feels forced, a complete 180 to the backlash of Ash losing Kalos, so they make him win some backwater league in SM and now they turn him into a plot armor battlebot who off screens champions with all his Champion Level pokemon he just happens to run across in this series. Instead of you know rotating all his pokemon from past gens to battle the trainers from all over the world.. Then for gen 9 they're gonna either gimp him again or make gen 9 region even more unbearably gary stu then gen 8 and Charizard-Man. I know I expect too much from writers of a glorified advertisement but still.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 9, 2022)

These "idol contests" with no battling are trash.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 9, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> These "idol contests" with no battling are trash.


They aren't the same kind of contests we saw in AG and DP.
They are a mix of XY's showcases with DP and AG's contests. I'm not sure whether all of them have battle rounds or not. If they don't then I agree that they are trash. May and Dawn struggled so much through battle rounds in contests.  Serena and Koharu are sharing easy goals that require to put little effort into it and barely any struggle.
Really disappointing if that is the case.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Ash winning and being strong is great and all but it feels forced, a complete 180 to the backlash of Ash losing Kalos, so they make him win some backwater league in SM and now they turn him into a plot armor battlebot who off screens champions with all his Champion Level pokemon he just happens to run across in this series. Instead of you know rotating all his pokemon from past gens to battle the trainers from all over the world.. Then for gen 9 they're gonna either gimp him again or make gen 9 region even more unbearably gary stu then gen 8 and Charizard-Man. I know I expect too much from writers of a glorified advertisement but still.


It would have been credible had Ash won a real regional league instead of a filler one where anybody could register and participate in it without doing badges gym quest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 9, 2022)

Yeah, it would feel like natural progression. I mean the final battle was a 3v3 and Ash's lazy Alola team are now champions for winning against a competition that was mostly Lillie level trainers.
The anime has recently became allergic to full battles, in SM and Journeys (and BW). A battle against an E4 member was a 2 on 2. 

Lazy animators and writers dont want to do 6 on 6s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Trojan (Apr 9, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Hope it's Paul.
> He's the best rival Ash has had.


Tobias is better, Paul was already defeated by Ash. Also, about time we know his 4 other pokemon...

-----

when this "season/part" (whatever you wanna call it) started I thought Lugia will have a greater role. Needless to say, I am disappointed...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 9, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Tobias is better, Paul was already defeated by Ash. Also, about time we know his 4 other pokemon...
> 
> -----
> 
> when this "season/part" (whatever you wanna call it) started I thought Lugia will have a greater role. Needless to say, I am disappointed...


Yes, Tobias was stronger in DP. But what about now?
Current Paul should be stronger than Tobias.
We will never see Tobias again in the anime anyway. He was a last minute character with the purpose to kick Ash out of the Sinnoh league. Paul will return in a few weeks so we will find out soon. 
Nah Lugia was a random Legendary Pokemon they used for that episode. That's it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kyu (Apr 9, 2022)

I'd be shocked if we ever saw Tobias again.  

Paul coming back and being revealed to be in the Master Class would be hype tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 9, 2022)

Kyu said:


> I'd be shocked if we ever saw Tobias again.
> 
> Paul coming back and being revealed to be in the Master Class would be hype tho.


Pretty sure he will.
Ash and Paul promised to battle another time in the future and now that Paul's return has been confirmed I am pretty sure that the writers will have Paul in Master Class otherwise it wouldn't make sense if him and Ash only have an unofficial battle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Apr 13, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Pretty sure he will.
> Ash and Paul promised to battle another time in the future and now that Paul's return has been confirmed I am pretty sure that the writers will have Paul in Master Class otherwise it wouldn't make sense if him and Ash only have an unofficial battle.


I’d love it if that was the case, I don’t want it some one off cameo like Serena ( though I hope that’s not ) 

I swear if Go battles him instead of Ash like what happened in Sun and Moon cast cameo or Gary I’ll.

Other than Serena he was the next one i was looking forward to the most, I really liked their rivalry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 13, 2022)

Paul will return and find out Ash dumped Infernape into Oakland for 12+ years and neglected it even worse than he did.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2022)

I dont think Paul is in M8, but he can likely *at least* give current Ash (who is like ~low champion tier) a good battle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 16, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Paul will return and find out Ash dumped Infernape into Oakland for 12+ years and neglected it even worse than he did.


Or the fact that Infernape jobbed in his return, Paul was right, he weak

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 16, 2022)

The show has to end. Imo will ash ever become pokemon master ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 22, 2022)

After wasting so much time in the middle of the series, they are speedrunning the tournament... He is fighting Raihan already in two episodes.

Time for Mega Lucario wank.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2022)

I like Lucario

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Apr 22, 2022)

Kingslayer said:


> The show has to end. Imo will ash ever become pokemon master ?


The "pokemon master" title is vague as hell, and the original writers gave up on it having a meaning back then. Newer writers have pretty much changed their minds and decided Ash _is_ a master.

Ash is literally in a class called master-class which is for the best trainers in their region. He's been in the same tier as Cynthia, Lance and Leon. Ash has beaten Drasna of the Elite 4, who is in the class below master.

Wallace has also been called a master. Ash beat him. Off-screen. Because the anime just doesn't have time for such trifling battles, and would rather focus on Goh immediately catching every mon he sees and never using 90% of them.


In terms of skill, the Alola League was a mostly joke, at least until the semi-finals. But Ash beat three of the toughest trainers in that league.
I can see Ash being as good as an Elite 4 when he won the exhibition match afterwards. Kukui's incineroar was hardcore, winning 4v1 battles easily and defeating a mega aggron. Ash also had to beat a Tapu Koko controlled by one of the strongest people in the region. Not to mention he pushed Alain to the brink after Alain beat Malva in Kalos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 22, 2022)

They're gonna have to reboot or replace Ash next gen I think.

Or they could just adapt Pokemon Adventures manga  but they won't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Apr 22, 2022)

jesusus said:


> They're gonna have to reboot or replace Ash next gen I think.
> 
> Or they could just adapt Pokemon Adventures manga  but they won't.


Its got better odds than Electric Tale of Pikachu... I hope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 23, 2022)

jesusus said:


> They're gonna have to reboot or replace Ash next gen I think.
> 
> Or they could just adapt Pokemon Adventures manga  but they won't.


They use the anime to promote the games, so that kills any possibility for Pokemon Adventures to happen, unless it's a side project, but it will never be the main anime.

But you have to wonder if Ash will really stop after this, he is going to be the "strongest" trainer of the world after this season, even if he loses the finale he is going to be champion tier.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Goh immediately catching every mon he sees and never using 90% of them.


speaking of which, how big is the professor's lab to be able to sustain all of them? It seems like an entire forest with all those pokemon.  

Also, I would imagine it will take several million/billions to afford all of their foods every single day... 



Aduro said:


> The "pokemon master" title is vague as hell,


isn't even having even 1 pokemon makes you a "pokemon master" for your pokemon anyway?


----------



## Aduro (Apr 23, 2022)

New Folder said:


> speaking of which, how big is the professor's lab to be able to sustain all of them? It seems like an entire forest with all those pokemon.


*looks it up on Bulbapedia and youtube*

The lab Goh sends his mons to seems to be a pretty big castle and its grounds, and Ash made it usable by catching the Gengar that was haunting it. Technically Goh and Ash are working for Professor Cerise, who runs the lab, by providing field research and pokemon.

I don't know how the professor can afford the time and money to sustain so many different pokemon though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2022)

Same goes for Oak right? One or two people in a full ranch with forest and mountain areas full with pokemon from different trainers just Gary alone was on a massive catching spree at the beginning of his journey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 26, 2022)

Three episode special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2022)

no ash-grininja?  


and those roots have been there for 9-10 years now, are they going to continue for the rest of eternity?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jesusus (Apr 30, 2022)

Just fucking LOL   

Out of all the ways to make Ash meet his Garystuninja again

This is so dumb 

Why does Ash suddenly remember Greninja after seeing Frogadier for two seconds, when the dumbass sees a thousand other same species that he owns but never remembers his Oak'd mons?!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2022)

Ash-greninja fanfic retconned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 30, 2022)

This also confirms Ash's team is sub-champ level since Lucario, his strongest pokemon is barely base Greninja level without mega

So Iris and Wallace are frauds as expected

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (Apr 30, 2022)

The omission of Ash-Greninja in his battle with MCX is a little peculiar. Like..the fuck?




jesusus said:


> This also confirms Ash's team is sub-champ level since Lucario, his strongest pokemon is barely base Greninja level *without* mega


Given their experience gap, that's not too bad tbh. So long as it's nothing absurd like Mega Lucario barely keeping up with base Greninja.



jesusus said:


> So Iris and Wallace are frauds as expected


Iris' predecessor was Alder... she'll be alright.


----------



## jesusus (Apr 30, 2022)

Kyu said:


> The omission of Ash-Greninja in his battle with MCX is a little peculiar. Like..the fuck?


Anime staff are afraid of Lucario being overshadowed, and with double team and aura sphere, Lucario is a Greninja reskin  


Kyu said:


> Given their experience gap, that's not too bad tbh. So long as it's nothing absurd like Mega Lucario barely keeping up with base Greninja


Eh


Kyu said:


> Iris' predecessor was Alder... she'll be alright.


Alder is a joke champion, Sinnoh Ash could have beat him with the team used against Tobias


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Apr 30, 2022)

We all know Pikachu’s plot powers put him #1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 30, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Why does Ash suddenly remember Greninja after seeing Frogadier for two seconds, when the dumbass sees a thousand other same species that he owns but never remembers his Oak'd mons?!


Yeah I've always wondered why we don't get moments like when Ash faced Falkner and remembered his Pidgeot very often.



Kyu said:


> The omission of Ash-Greninja in his battle with MCX is a little peculiar. Like..the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an odd change since the particular shot they showed had Ash-Greninja originally but Ash confirmed that Battle Bond was a thing.



jesusus said:


> This also confirms Ash's team is sub-champ level since Lucario, his strongest pokemon is barely base Greninja level without mega
> 
> So Iris and Wallace are frauds as expected


Let's not give Lucario too much credit. Greninja completely clowned on him and his weakest move Cut is far superior to Lucario's Aura Sphere given its effect on the branches. 

Lucario was made to kneel before the superior shillmon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2022)

by the end of the episode Mega Lucario showed top-tier firepower

Plus he will fight actual champions soon. Im pretty sure his PM team will be the strongest ever by a good margin




MusubiKazesaru said:


> his weakest move Cut is far superior to Lucario's Aura Sphere given its effect on the branches.


Thats likely because of cutting attacks working better on vines. Pikachus attack was also ineffectual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 30, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> by the end of the episode Mega Lucario showed top-tier firepower
> 
> Plus he will fight actual champions soon. Im pretty sure his PM team will be the strongest ever by a good margin
> 
> ...


That Spirit Bomb style move is probably good against Dynamaxed Pokemon if nothing else.

Greninja is a specialist in fighting them, but yeah the gap was blatant as hell with Greninja btfo-ing Lucario without even using proper moves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 30, 2022)

Anyhow wake me up when something interesting happens like Paul returning

But I doubt it will be a good return with PM track record and how they handle old characters


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 1, 2022)

Was Ash-Greninja retconned or something?
Ash's flashbacks VS Alain in the KL only showed base Greninja when fighting MCX.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 1, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Was Ash-Greninja retconned or something?
> Ash's flashbacks VS Alain in the KL only showed base Greninja when fighting MCX.


Nah Ash confirmed battle bond.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 2, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Nah Ash confirmed battle bond.


Battle Bond looked and sounded more like an aura power-up and not a transformation in this episode. Why didn't Ash-Greninja appear in those flashbacks then but base Greninja only? Ash-Greninja was the one fighting MCX and saying goodbye to the XY gang in those flashbacks from the XY episodes.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 4, 2022)

jesusus said:


> This also confirms Ash's team is sub-champ level since Lucario, his strongest pokemon is barely base Greninja level without mega
> 
> So Iris and Wallace are frauds as expected


Ash did say he bets Greninja has gotten a lot stronger since then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (May 4, 2022)

Ash is going to loose to Leon and get motivation for the next series. Ever since D/P series got released same old same old.

Everyone thought for sure Dawn would replace Ash just because her poster was released first, nope.

BW and Sun Moon was the best chance to replace him, good luck with that theory.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Ash is going to loose to Leon


Nah

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jesusus (May 4, 2022)

He's going to beat Leon, then either a reboot or some unknown region from gen 9 is revealed to have a bigger Charizard fanboy than Leon.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 4, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Ash is going to loose to Leon and get motivation for the next series. Ever since D/P series got released same old same old.
> 
> Everyone thought for sure Dawn would replace Ash just because her poster was released first, nope.
> 
> BW and Sun Moon was the best chance to replace him, good luck with that theory.


They have built Leon too much, he is totally losing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

Iris is top 8? And people said she was finished and never returning once Ash beat her 

Kinda disappointed Paul isn't top 8. I'm surprised Tobias isn't top 8 but I guess he got crushed by Cynthia after he won the Sinnoh league

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

Also how does it feel knowing Cynthia will lose to Charizard man 1 or Charizard man 2 @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Also how does it feel knowing Cynthia will lose to Charizard man 1 or Charizard man 2 @Shiba D. Inu


Cynthia will only lose to Ash 



also this confirms that Cynthia and Steven would beat Leon outside of Galar

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2022)

Lucario did in base what Leon needed Gmax for lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

Leon is a fraud, without his shitty gimmick he's Orange Islands Ash level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2022)

anime clearly wanks off Megas over dynamax (and thats besides the limitation that dynamax only works in 1 region)
But I wont complain

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

Megas only get wanked when its a shillmon like Charizard or Lucario


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> also this confirms that Cynthia and Steven would beat Leon outside of Galar


what do you mean 

-------

it's a good collection of characters. Much better than getting some random ass characters... 

if they let Ash defeats all of them (assuming you have to defeat number 7 to be the 7th, and then defeat the 6th to be the 6th...etc)
that would be great and will redeem Ash for all those past years.  

altho, it's unlikely that he will fight all of them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2022)

New Folder said:


> what do you mean


outside of Galar - Leon loses Gmax, Steven and Cynthia lose nothing

and I have no reason at all to believe his base charizard is still enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

Man I would love it if Ash used different regional teams for the top 8, but he wont   seeing as even the semi-relevant to current marketing Infernape, and the Shillninja are apparently just one-off cameos..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> outside of Galar - Leon loses Gmax, Steven and Cynthia lose nothing
> 
> and I have no reason at all to believe his base charizard is still enough


didn't his Charizard tank a 4x super-effective Stone Edge tho?


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

Ashmon tier list

Pikachu (Mary sue level)

Kingler/Charizard/Greninja/Lucario/Infernape (champ level)

Dracovish/Sceptile/Heracross/Krookodile/Melmetal/Naganadel (E4 level)

Sirfetch'd/Squirtle/Bulbasaur/Corphish/Swellow/Lycanroc/Incineroar/Hawlucha/Snorlax/Torkoal (Frontier level)

Goodra/Gengar/Talonflame/Pignite/Noctowl/Glalie/Gliscor (High Gym leader)

Quilava/Bayleef/Donphan/Boldore/Tauros/Muk/Staraptor/Buizel/Gible/Leavanny/Palpitoad/Noivern (Mid Gym)

Totodile/Rowlet/Oshawott/Snivy/Torterra/Unfezant/Scraggy/some other jobber (Low Gym)

Lapras/Butterfree/Pidgeot (Fodder)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2022)

Lucario with that massive firepower

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Pikachu (Mary sue level)


would Mary sue lose to Snivy?


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

New Folder said:


> would Mary sue lose to Snivy?


Yes, if the Snivy was a bigger mary sue


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Yes, if the Snivy was a bigger mary sue


what about barely manging to fight a recently caught  (probably a level 2-3 or something )


----------



## B Rabbit (May 6, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Ashmon tier list
> 
> Pikachu (Mary sue level)
> 
> ...


I know you're trolling but this list is terrible lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2022)

Pikachu and Lucario are my top 2 right now honestly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

New Folder said:


> what about barely manging to fight a recently caught  (probably a level 2-3 or something )


Yes it is a Mary sue too. Any freshly caught lvl 2 that can fight Plotchu has to have greater plot armor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> I know you're trolling but this list is terrible lol


How so?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 6, 2022)

Who's 6 and 5


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 6, 2022)

Cynthia will be the strongest per default if they aren't giving her Mega/Z-Move/Dynamax. I am aware that she won't win against Ash anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

6 is Alain, the Mega Charizard X guy who cucked Ash in Kalos league finals

5 is Diantha the champion of Kalos

@xmysticgohanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Who's 6 and 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2022)

So, is this arc going to start next week with the battles
or are we going to get an episode or 2 every several filler episodes?


----------



## Kyu (May 6, 2022)

Diantha still champion? Thought Alain would've taken her title by now.

Also why is Paul returning if he ain't in Master Class?

Just noticed Ash's Dragonite took its first official L. Welp had to happen sooner or later.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 6, 2022)

Wow, this opening is legit fire:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 6, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Diantha still champion? Thought Alain would've taken her title by now.
> 
> Also why is Paul returning if he ain't in Master Class?


He either lost to her or did not clear Kalos' E4.
The writers just don't Paul in Master Class but Alain and Iris which is pathetic as heck.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2022)

Paul is in the opening and he will likely have a training battle with Ash, might even beat Ash tbh

they might give some reason why he didnt enter PWC

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Paul is in the opening and he will likely have a training battle with Ash, might even beat Ash tbh
> 
> they might give some reason why he didnt enter PWC


Paul is probably a Frontier Brain or sth.
I think he will defeat Ash, it's just going to be a friendly/training battle as you say


----------



## CrownedEagle (May 6, 2022)

I just hope the writers think of bringing back Ash old mon for the M8, imagine how dope a team made of Greninja, Sceptile,Lucario and Charizard would be.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kyu (May 6, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> I just hope the writers think of bringing back Ash old mon for the M8, imagine Greninja, Sceptile,Lucario and Charizard in a same team.



Greninja is staying in Kalos. Him and Goodra aren't as easily accessable as say Charizard or Sceptile.

That said, I'd also love for Ash's reserves to get be prominent in the matches prior to Leon. Won't happen, but I would be pleasantly surprised his Oak'd pokemon came back and showed some new shit.

How they did Infernape was dirty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (May 6, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Greninja is staying in Kalos. Him and Goodra aren't as easily accessable as say Charizard or Sceptile.
> 
> That said, I'd also love for Ash's reserves to get be prominent in the matches prior to Leon. Won't happen, but I would be pleasantly surprised his Oak'd pokemon came back and showed some new shit.
> 
> How they did Infernape was dirty.


The most likely scenario but still a shame especially when we could have a Greninja and Charizard remake. 

For the tournament and the upcoming match, my predictions 


Ash VS Alan-> Ash wins
Cynthia VS Iris -> Cynthia win
Leon VS Diantha -> Leon win
Steven VS Lance -> Steven win

Semi 

Ash VS Cynthia = Ash (sadly) win
Leon VS Steven = Leon win

Final 
Leon VS Ash = Ash win.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

Does Ash fight each member or is it a tourney bracket?

If it's the latter then Ash only has 3 battles so we probably won't be seeing reserves


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 6, 2022)

It's painfuly obvious Ash will fight with his current team, I don't know why people are getting their hopes up.

Sirfetch and Dracovish don't have many battles and on top of that they just learnt new moves, they did not buff the entire team not long ago for nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)




----------



## B Rabbit (May 6, 2022)

I'm fine with him not using reserves. 

If they didn't use them up to this point then why would they start now?


----------



## Trojan (May 7, 2022)

why didn't they acknowledge Ash as the Champion of Alola?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (May 7, 2022)

Iris is a hack

How is she ranked higher than someone who she lost to??? 

These are all garbage rating considering how Leon’s charizard lost pathetically against that eternatus while Steven’s Metagross was out there duking it out with Primal Kyogre/Groundon without looking bad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (May 7, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> Ash VS Alan-> Ash wins
> Cynthia VS Iris -> Cynthia win
> Leon VS Diantha -> Leon win
> Steven VS Lance -> Steven win
> ...



Perfectly booked, tbh.



New Folder said:


> why didn't they acknowledge Ash as the Champion of Alola?



Kinda goofy if they really don't acknowledge him as a champion as often as they do Iris, especially since Ash beat her already.

Can't go wrong with Champion vs Champion - stronger champion wins & weaker champion loses but doesn't really get embarrassed as they were battling someone of comparable status.

Some Trainer vs Champion in a non- title match - Champion loses, makes their achievement of regional head honcho look like ass because a trainer who hasn't obtained the title was able to defeat them.   

Easy to fit into dialogue, enhancers both trainers and offers no real downside when one party loses. 

Lazy for no reason.


----------



## Alita (May 7, 2022)

I'm glad to see that iris made it to the top cut. I mean she is the freaking unova champ it would have looked pretty bad for her to not at least reach this point when all the other champs are here. Wouldn't mind seeing a remach with her and ash and her losing after a close battle to better respect her title. And preferably in a 6 on 6 which all these matches should be considering they are regional champs.

I'm surprised Alan is below diantha and even steven tho. He was already beyond the elite 4 even before his championship match with ash and has likely gotten stronger since then. Ash could also give diantha's ace gardevoir a fight even before his greninja reached the pinnacle of it's strength. Lance I was hoping would be a bit higher but interesting to know he is the champ of both kanto and johto rather than just johto. Cynthia I kinda roll my eyes at being number two but with all the sinnoh promotion for the remakes I'm not surprised. 

As others have mentioned I would love to see a rematch between ash greninja and alan's charizard but we know deep down it's just gonna be a continuation of the lucario wank fest that we saw in today's ep. I'm also not sure the anime could do it as well as we would want. It's not as good as back in the xyz series imo. Ash is probably only going to use his current team which honestly really sucks as there are so many older pokes of his I want to see battle agian like bayleaf, charizard, noctowl, and sceptile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2022)

Alita said:


> Cynthia I kinda roll my eyes at being number two but with all the sinnoh promotion for the remakes I'm not surprised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 7, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Perfectly booked, tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering if maybe they didn't say "Champion of Alola" because the rest  were all champions of their own home-region  
where Ash is meant to be introduced as from his home-town, rather than saying Alola, which he isn't originally from...


----------



## jesusus (May 7, 2022)

No one cares about some random fake league where people who are about as experienced as episode 1 Ash can enter.

Also writers are still scared of acknowledging Ash won a "league", even though he's about to win the world tournament


----------



## CrownedEagle (May 7, 2022)

Don't even bother with Ash title, the writters doesn't seem to give a shit about that, they even change Lance title to Elite 4 in episode 1 to Champion in the last one.


----------



## jesusus (May 7, 2022)

In the OS-DP there would be moments where Ash's accomplishments were brought up, like top 16, top 8, top 8 again, traveled multiple regions, beat the Battle Frontier, and semi famous

Even Max knew who he was when he stepped foot in Hoenn

Now no one recognizes this kid 

Kind of like how Goku won multiple budokai tournaments and in Z suddenly no one recognizes him except the announcer nor do they know what Ki is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2022)

the top 3 worldwide - Ash Cynthia Steven - all have a Mega  


Megachads won

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## jesusus (May 7, 2022)

Megas were always cool, despite a few medicore designs.

GameFreak never had to keep creating new shitty gimmicks per gen, they could have kept on adding mega forms, and people would be okay with that. They're too focused on stupid gimmicks and neglecting gameplay, balance, content, post-game, etc. and their animations and graphics are ps2 level at best despite the enormous sales of pokemon games

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Trojan (May 7, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Megas were always cool, despite a few medicore designs.
> 
> GameFreak never had to keep creating new shitty gimmicks per gen, they could have kept on adding mega forms, and people would be okay with that. They're too focused on stupid gimmicks and neglecting gameplay, balance, content, post-game, etc. and their animations and graphics are ps2 level at best despite the enormous sales of pokemon games


the new-gen will have a new gimmick, let's hope it's fusion (and yes, I know it already exists, altho extremely limited)
and hopefully, they will leave it at that. Now sure what else can they add more than that tbh.. . maybe some sort of armors as some previous rumors? 


but anyway, starting from Gen10, they should just add a few addition to each gimmick, and just leave it at that
without adding any new ones...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the top 3 worldwide - Ash Cynthia Steven - all have a Mega
> 
> 
> Megachads won


Aside from scale, Mega Evolution in the anime is clearly superior to Dynamaxing. It lasts for the entire round and has at least equal power. Meanwhile Z moves are one shots so they can backfire.

I'm not a big fan of gimmicks, but the anime actually has a way of making most of them look cool (Megas especially, and Dyna not so much).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (May 7, 2022)

Alita said:


> I'm glad to see that iris made it to the top cut. I mean she is the freaking unova champ it would have looked pretty bad for her to not at least reach this point when all the other champs are here. Wouldn't mind seeing a remach with her and ash and her losing after a close battle to better respect her title. And preferably in a 6 on 6 which all these matches should be considering they are regional champs.
> 
> I'm surprised Alan is below diantha and even steven tho. He was already beyond the elite 4 even before his championship match with ash and has likely gotten stronger since then. Ash could also give diantha's ace gardevoir a fight even before his greninja reached the pinnacle of it's strength. Lance I was hoping would be a bit higher but interesting to know he is the champ of both kanto and johto rather than just johto. Cynthia I kinda roll my eyes at being number two but with all the sinnoh promotion for the remakes I'm not surprised.
> 
> As others have mentioned I would love to see a rematch between ash greninja and alan's charizard but we know deep down it's just gonna be a continuation of the lucario wank fest that we saw in today's ep. I'm also not sure the anime could do it as well as we would want. It's not as good as back in the xyz series imo. Ash is probably only going to use his current team which honestly really sucks as there are so many older pokes of his I want to see battle agian like bayleaf, charizard, noctowl, and sceptile.


Steven was massively stronger than Alan. His base Metagross was more than enough to match Mega Charizard. I’m also sure Steven’s Metagross got stronger since he fought Primal Kyogre without getting knocked out like Mega Charizard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 7, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Iris is a hack
> 
> How is she ranked higher than someone who she lost to???
> 
> These are all garbage rating considering how Leon’s charizard lost pathetically against that eternatus while Steven’s Metagross was out there duking it out with Primal Kyogre/Groundon without looking bad.


Ash lost like 3 times in a row and he is 8th.

Iris just did not lose anything else, besides that battle was Iris pretty much training Ash Dragonite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 7, 2022)

How far into the tournament has the show gotten?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadoLord (May 7, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> Ash lost like 3 times in a row and he is 8th.
> 
> Iris just did not lose anything else, besides that battle was Iris pretty much training Ash Dragonite.


iirc by the time Ash beat Iris he never lost again since.

just watched ep109

Ash cheated 

dude used fuckin Spirit Bomb.

and dafuq with Champion of Kanto & Johto being ranked #4? The disrespect to the guy with the most prestigious title among the Master Eight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2022)

I just want to actually mentioned the Raihan battle for a second. While I don't think the battle itself was particularly good, what it actually did well was the writing involved. Moments like Ash giving up on Mega Evolution and the music swelling as Lucario used the Giant Aura Sphere felt surprisingly well done. I do think it's odd that Dragonite couldn't have done more with its Hurricane though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (May 8, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> How far into the tournament has the show gotten?


Ash after episode 109 is in the top 8 of the world class

They seem intent on making him the strongest trainer by the end of this series, even if it means artificial and arbitrary growth. Journeys has been probably the biggest missed potential in the anime

The others we all knew were gonna be relatively self-isolated from continuity/past regions, aside from the reserves used in Battle Frontier and Sinnoh League.

But this is just silly. Marketing has been all about showcasing every region and homages, but 109 episodes in those regions were just reskinned set pieces for Go to catch some random shit, and we saw zero rotation of Ash's reserves. I still remember that fake Battle Frontier episode, they hyped up Ash's mysterious pokemon, just to troll us and it ended up being Mr. Mime instead of someone like Sceptile.  Well, at least the CotD was semi-memorable for CotD standards anyways..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 8, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Ash after episode 109 is in the top 8 of the world class
> 
> They seem intent on making him the strongest trainer by the end of this series, even if it means artificial and arbitrary growth. Journeys has been probably the biggest missed potential in the anime
> 
> ...


damn that sounds pretty bad lol. Are the fights for the tournament good at least? Might watch if I can at least get enjoyment out of that.


----------



## jesusus (May 8, 2022)

Imo watch a random episode and see I'd you like the Go catching episodes or not.

Tbh I only watch the show when something interests me like Infernape and Gary's return

I skipped large chunks of episodes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steven (May 8, 2022)

Megas>>>>>>Dynamaxing.Always the case.That Dynamaxing shit looks like the Pokemon gets boosted but just minusscale.Also,do i need to explain why Dynamaxing makes your Pokemon more or less unable to dodge attacks?

Nice to see Steven(yeah,yeah,my name is also Steven) and Cynthia being confirmed stronger as the pleb Leon.Would be the coolest shit if Cynthia kicks Leon out

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Solar (May 8, 2022)

Irisbros, we're eating good this season. Lance is going down.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (May 8, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Irisbros, we're eating good this season. Lance is going down.


There’s Iris bros out their? 

She‘s always dead last in the popularity polls though 

I hope we can move past this Mew project crap after the next episode and focous on masters 8.

I’ve dying for that Ash vs Alan rematch and hopefully Ash vs Cynthia.

Please no Ash vs Iris rematch, spend it on more important people like Lance perhaps?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (May 8, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> and dafuq with Champion of Kanto & Johto being ranked #4?


are those ranking supposed to be weakest (8th) to strongest (1)? 

my understanding was simply who defeated a greater number of fodders first... 

I.E Ash > Irs, but during those filler episodes, she managed to defeat more fodders, so she got to number 7 first
even tho she is weaker than him...  

stuff like that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 8, 2022)

New Folder said:


> are those ranking supposed to be weakest (8th) to strongest (1)?
> 
> my understanding was simply who defeated a greater number of fodders first...
> 
> ...


This is correct.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 8, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> damn that sounds pretty bad lol. Are the fights for the tournament good at least? Might watch if I can at least get enjoyment out of that.


Watch Ash vs Volkner. Best battle of the tournament. Granted, Volkner is ranked among fodder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (May 8, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> There’s Iris bros out their?
> 
> She‘s always dead last in the popularity polls though


We're the_ very_ silent majority.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 8, 2022)

Getting to top 8 is just defeating a dozen or so fodders, it's not as rigorous I would imagine as beating the Elite Four to face the champion.



I always guessed trainers would have to beat the Elite Four and dethrone the champion of a region to participate in a world tournament of champions only.

But I guess you can just beat up some dumb Pokemon Go players and get the privilege of facing champions without defeating a League and its E4 first.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShadoLord (May 8, 2022)

New Folder said:


> are those ranking supposed to be weakest (8th) to strongest (1)?
> 
> my understanding was simply who defeated a greater number of fodders first...
> 
> ...


should be

would explain why Leon is solidly at #1 and is the ultimate goal for the others



jesusus said:


> Getting to top 8 is just defeating a dozen or so fodders, it's not as rigorous I would imagine as beating the Elite Four to face the champion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbf getting to the top 8 requires you to beat some of the elite four on your way up. Ash took down two already iirc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (May 8, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> tbf getting to the top 8 requires you to beat some of the elite four on your way up. Ash took down two already iirc


Yeah, for the bulk of the "tournament" however you can just beat up some people and skip like a 1000 people

Tbh E4 level is overestimated. Ash was already E4 level since Battle Frontier, since defeating Frontier Brains is as tough as facing E4 if I recall

Sinnoh, writers had him put up a decent fight against Bertha with just Torterra. And he beat Volkner who is E4 Flint's rival.

BW Ash was gimped to be OS Kanto Ash level.

Kalos Ash with Shillninja almost beat Diantha, and Alain who is E4 level.

Alola Ash did nothing impressive, won a participation trophy beat Kukui who is shit without Tapu Koko.

So Journeys Ash's accomplisments are nothing impressive and he has a full shillmon team this time around


----------



## B Rabbit (May 8, 2022)

Fodder is not the correct term lol.

Clearly there are random trainers out there who are Elite 4 to High Gym leader trainer. 

You got to think about it. Each league averages about 32 trainers per league who beat all the gym leaders. lol  1 of those guys have to win to go on and fight the Elite 4. Some probably even advanced and beat an E4 member or two. 

To think "fodder" are there is very misleading and not accurate. Iris had to fight some Gym Leaders and Elite 4 members to get ot where she is. Plus we know she probably had to beat Alder at some point, unless he retired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 8, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Getting to top 8 is just defeating a dozen or so fodders, it's not as rigorous I would imagine as beating the Elite Four to face the champion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one is getting through ultra ball class fighting fodders


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 8, 2022)

Flint peaking at #7 while Volkner was #27 wasn’t cool


----------



## Trojan (May 8, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> should be
> 
> would explain why Leon is solidly at #1 and is the ultimate goal for the others


I would think Leon is the exception since this whole tournament is made so you get the chance to fight him....  


but anyway, either way, it wouldn't matter soon we will see them fighting each other...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 8, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Yeah, for the bulk of the "tournament" however you can just beat up some people and skip like a 1000 people
> 
> Tbh E4 level is overestimated. Ash was already E4 level since Battle Frontier, since defeating Frontier Brains is as tough as facing E4 if I recall
> 
> ...





Jackalinthebox said:


> Flint peaking at #7 while Volkner was #27 wasn’t cool


Flint is the stronger trainer and never slacked due to lack of motivation. Not-Minato isn’t on Flint’s level.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 9, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Flint is the stronger trainer and never slacked due to lack of motivation. Not-Minato isn’t on Flint’s level.


Coming in with the bias


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Coming in with the bias


It’s literally the case in every depiction of the characters.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 9, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It’s literally the case in every depiction of the characters.


They’re always shown as rivals. In the Pokemon Adventures manga they’re depicted as full on equals.


----------



## ShadoLord (May 9, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Flint peaking at #7 while Volkner was #27 wasn’t cool


Makes sense though, Sinnoh Ash beat Volkner while Flint’s Infernape one shotted Ash’s Infernape with a mach punch lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (May 9, 2022)

I've got good new and bad news folks

Good news: We have two episodes focoused on Sun and Moon characters, Lille and her brother.

Uh well if you like that series.

Now the bad news, we have two episodes that's focousing on that dam Mew project.

Sounds like that could be concluding though.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 9, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Makes sense though, Sinnoh Ash beat Volkner while Flint’s Infernape one shotted Ash’s Infernape with a mach punch lmao


Aren’t you the dude who ranked Zoro above Big Meme?


----------



## Trojan (May 9, 2022)

Mew project doesn't make any sense. 
don't understand what the things that they do have to do with Mew or finding it exactly... 
it's just random shit lol

-----

Also, it feels weird that some of the GYM leaders have never been shown in the series (yet?) 
especially the first 3 GYM leaders lol like why did they make the jump...


----------



## Alita (May 9, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Steven was massively stronger than Alan. His base Metagross was more than enough to match Mega Charizard. I’m also sure Steven’s Metagross got stronger since he fought Primal Kyogre without getting knocked out like Mega Charizard


From what I remember his metagross didn't do any better against rayquaza than alan's charizard did tho.

I also remember charizard taking some hits from the primals before getting knocked out and that was alan who once agian was not at his peak.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2022)

Alita said:


> From what I remember his metagross didn't do any better against rayquaza than alan's charizard did tho.
> 
> I also remember charizard taking some hits from the primals before getting knocked out and that was alan who once agian was not at his peak.


Charizard got one shot, while Metagross took a hit and came back for more. Admittedly I think it was a stronger move that hit Charizard, but Metagross never went down nor looked like it would.


----------



## ShadoLord (May 9, 2022)

Alita said:


> I also remember charizard taking some hits from the primals before getting knocked out and that was alan who once agian was not at his peak.


Metagross took primals attack (origin pulse iirc) without getting KO'ed. Steven should have gotten stronger as well, proven by his superior rank to all but Cynthia.



Jackalinthebox said:


> Aren’t you the dude who ranked Zoro above Big Meme?


detracting I see

but can we agree with Flint > Volkner and Zoro > Big Meme?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 9, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> detracting I see
> 
> but can we agree with Flint > Volkner and Zoro > Big Meme?


More so pointing out you don’t exactly have a great record when it comes to powerscaling lol. Flint is above Volkner, just don’t think they’re levels apart. However, Zoro above Meme is just nonsense.


----------



## ShadoLord (May 9, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> More so pointing out you don’t exactly have a great record when it comes to powerscaling lol. Flint is above Volkner, just don’t think they’re levels apart. However, Zoro above Meme is just nonsense.


how do you explain Flint's Infernape one shotting Ash's ace in Sinnoh whom defeated Volkner's ace?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2022)

Cynthia vs Steven 6vs6 would be the most hype battle

But we'll never get it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jesusus (May 9, 2022)

You will get Charizard Man #2 vs everyone one else and you will like it


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 9, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> how do you explain Flint's Infernape one shotting Ash's ace in Sinnoh whom defeated Volkner's ace?


Pikachu took a shit ton of attacks from Infernape before he was finally defeated. Ash’s battle with Volkner was over a dozen episodes later & was riddled with pis. Electivire was giving Ash the Infernape treatment until Pikachu got lucky as shit with Static & only Ash could make subs so he had to leave him out there paralyzed. Even then, Volkner still would’ve won had the lights not gone out right as Luxray was finishing off Infernape.


----------



## Solar (May 9, 2022)

New Folder said:


> I.E Ash > Irs, but during those filler episodes, she managed to defeat more fodders, so she got to number 7 first
> even tho she is weaker than him...


Just like in real competition, she probably defeated people who were higher ranked on average than Ash. Even if you lose one battle head-to-head, you can still be ranked above someone because you have a better record and by beating stronger people (assuming that she only had that one loss whereas Ash had multiple losses). And Elite Four-level characters aren't fodder.

I'll also throw out the unpopular opinion that Iris was stronger then and is still stronger than Ash (for now). Ash's powerlevel varies, and I think people often look too often at feats and neglect the consistency of the feats when scaling. I think the clearest point is that Ash entered Ultra Class, and he mainly fought Elite Four-level characters (e.g. Drasna, Volker) and some lower Champion-level trainers (e.g. Wallace, who presumably lost to Steven, and Raihan). It doesn't make sense for him to be stronger than Iris and then having to battle people who are obviously weaker than Iris. Ash probably_ peaks _at Champion-level, which we saw when he battled Diantha, Alain, and then Iris, but he's probably just regularly around Elite Four-level, and now with the Masters 8 line-up revealed, he'll now consistently be at Champion-level rather than just being able to peak there. This would make sense given the order in which he fought trainers once he entered the class: 

Volkner > Bea > Marnie > Drasna > (Wallace) > Raihan

There's a clear ascension in terms of status here. He progressively goes from rivals of Elite Four members to Elite Four proper to former Champions to rivals of the strongest Champion (who has their own hype), and now he enters the levels of the top Champion-level characters. 

Even in the battle itself, we all know that Dracovish is a huge unknown for most people in the present day, and we also know that Iris assisted in calming down Ash's Dragonite in the middle of battle. Iris assisting Dragonite mid-battle is a big hint that Ash still has a way to go before battling her without her doing something to her own detriment during battle. 

So that's why I think Ash is probably only now at Iris's level, whereas before he could peak to her level and win under the right circumstances but would ordinarily be below her.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ShadoLord (May 9, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Pikachu took a shit ton of attacks from Infernape before he was finally defeated. Ash’s battle with Volkner was over a dozen episodes later & was riddled with pis. Electivire was giving Ash the Infernape treatment until Pikachu got lucky as shit with Static & only Ash could make subs so he had to leave him out there paralyzed. Even then, Volkner still would’ve won had the lights not gone out right as Luxray was finishing off Infernape.


 

Flint one shotted Ash's ace who took down Volkner. The chasm between them is big.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 9, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Flint one shotted Ash's ace who took down Volkner. The chasm between them is big.


Guessing eliminating all details & context is how you arrive at your other nonsensical takes


----------



## ShadoLord (May 9, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Guessing eliminating all details & context is how you arrive at your other nonsensical takes


Absolute truths only.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (May 10, 2022)

jesusus said:


> You will get Charizard Man #2 vs everyone one else and you will like it


Why can’t Ash bring his Charizard back to fight?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> The most likely scenario but still a shame especially when we could have a Greninja and Charizard remake.
> 
> For the tournament and the upcoming match, my predictions
> 
> ...



At first, I liked those matchups, but now thinking about it
I think Ash should probably fight Lance... 

Lance is the Champion of Kanto (& Johto) which is Ash's home region. I think it's best if they make him defeat the Champion of his home-region (so he should be the new one)

granted, if he were to win this entirely (which is likely, since the game's story was about Leon getting defeated anyway) it will mean he is the strongest in all 8 regions regardless, but I think it will be a nice touch if he were to defeat Lance nonetheless...


----------



## CrownedEagle (May 10, 2022)

New Folder said:


> At first, I liked those matchups, but now thinking about it
> I think Ash should probably fight Lance...
> 
> Lance is the Champion of Kanto (& Johto) which is Ash's home region. I think it's best if they make him defeat the Champion of his home-region (so he should be the new one)
> ...


Ash match up are almost certain, the anime didn't build and take time with Cynthia and Leon for Ash not fight them at the End. Alan is even more certain since  the only good reason he's here is to get defeated by Ash. Other matchs up can change but Ash group is almost certain, I really don't want to see Cynthia be beaten by the galar loser because the plot say so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2022)

wouldn't mind, either way, Ash defeat by Alan was extremely disappointing tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (May 10, 2022)

The official Tokyo TV video for Kalos loss got 99% dislikes, it's not an uncommon opinion


----------



## DanzoWasRight (May 10, 2022)

Did Ash finally won a Pokemon League, or he is always the same loser who didn't make evolve his Pokemon and who release his best ?

I remember, season 1, this  is the damn team Ash could have had, he would have won the Indigo League.

- Raichu
- Blastoise
- Venusaur
- Charizard
- Pidgeot
- Primeape

Storage :

- Tauros
- Gengar (if he kept  and caught Haunter)
- Kingler
- Butterfree
- Muk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 10, 2022)

Kingler never lost a fight. And solo'd his first battle against that one guy

If Ash replaced Pikachu with Kingler, he would already be a champion of any region he pleases. This series would be 10000 times better if Ash beat Leon with Kingler

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DanzoWasRight (May 10, 2022)

Remember also that most Ash’s badge won were fraud :

- VS Brock : Ash cheated + it doesn’t fit with the Pokémon rules anyway because even in the 8G if you battle during rain, Ground type Pokémon are still immune against Lightning attacks.

- VS Misty : Ash didn’t even beat Misty, she gave him the badge only because he helped her to remove these Team Rocket failures.

- VS Lt.Surge : If Lt.Surge came with his complete team from Red / Blue, Ash would have never won.

- VS Koga : Ash didn’t beat Koga

- VS Morgan : Haunter disturbed Morgan, it’s against Pokémon rules, no Pokémon is allowed to disturb or attack the trainer.

- VS Giovanni : Ash didn’t even fought Giovanni the legit Viridian City gym leader, instead it was these morons of Jessie and James and even though you give them the best team ever they would still lost, if ever Ash fought Giovanni, the latter would have brutally ended Ash’s dream, Mewtwo or not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kyu (May 10, 2022)

I wish the Gengar he's got now was the goofy-ass Haunter he was cool with back in the original series.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## animegod12345 (May 11, 2022)

DanzoWasRight said:


> Did Ash finally won a Pokemon League, or he is always the same loser who didn't make evolve his Pokemon and who release his best ?
> 
> I remember, season 1, this  is the damn team Ash could have had, he would have won the Indigo League.
> 
> ...


Honestly ash isn't really a loser and if he won the league in the beginning of the anime it would have been mad undeserved.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 11, 2022)

animegod12345 said:


> Honestly ash isn't really a loser and if he won the league in the beginning of the anime it would have been mad undeserved.



Agreed. 

Ash is more of a loser to us than he is in his own world. The guy beat the Battle Frontier (IIRC) and routinely performed well at multiple regional tournaments, how many of us beat the E4 and Champion on our first tries?


----------



## Alita (May 11, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Kingler never lost a fight. And solo'd his first battle against that one guy
> 
> If Ash replaced Pikachu with Kingler, he would already be a champion of any region he pleases. This series would be 10000 times better if Ash beat Leon with Kingler


Yeah kingler, snorlax, and muk are 3 other mons of his I really miss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (May 11, 2022)

DanzoWasRight said:


> Did Ash finally won a Pokemon League, or he is always the same loser who didn't make evolve his Pokemon and who release his best ?
> 
> I remember, season 1, this  is the damn team Ash could have had, he would have won the Indigo League.
> 
> ...


He won the alola league so he technically is a champion now even if the anime doesn't like acknowledging it often. Tho that league was the first alola ever did and was kind of a joke compared to other regions established ones.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 11, 2022)

Alita said:


> He won the alola league so he technically is a champion now even if the anime doesn't like acknowledging it often. Tho that league was the first alola ever did and was kind of a joke compared to other regions established ones.



He had to win sometime...think of it as Leonardo diCaprio's Oscar for The Revenant. He may not have deserved it for that particular movie, but he had it coming for a long while, so it's hard not to just say yessss


----------



## Luffyfan38 (May 13, 2022)

I’m skipping all these project Mew episodes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2022)

Project Mew and Goh are the worst things anime ever did

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 13, 2022)

I dislike Go, but Project Mew was generally a good thing for him. The problem I have with Project Mew is that all of this shit he's been doing is prerequisite stuff. Why the fuck is the understaffed Project Mew team going to such extreme lengths to test its prospective teammates? They don't see to have such great resources so it's just weird to me.

Lillie and family return next episode! It looks like they're going to be in the Crown Tundra


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (May 14, 2022)

I’m curious where they are going with that, i wish they’d bring up stuff from movie 8 over this.

I also wish we could fast forward through this Project Mew stuff.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2022)

Go is fine, I don't think his character is that far off from the norm in this anime.
it's just the way they are approaching his goal is lazy...

like he is using regular Pokeball, and yet somehow they are all like Master balls...   honestly, I don't even know how they
keep track of all the pokemon he has.  


also, I wish they made it so Ash keeps changing his pokemon, and that his old pokemon would evolve...
I honestly cringe every time I remember his unevolved pokemon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadoLord (May 16, 2022)

I just realize how badly they nerfed our boi Ash. They only allow one of the three Mega, Dynamax and Z move…

they shouldnt be restricting it just because some trainers are lacking skills.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2022)

They should restrict everything and see who has true skill instead of using shitty gimmicks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 16, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> They should restrict everything and see who has true skill instead of using shitty gimmicks.


It seems to me that's the only reason why Lance lost to Leon. He clearly didn't know how to battle that way. It's too much of a home field advantage for Galar trainers. He should've Mega Evolved his Gyarados.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It seems to me that's the only reason why Lance lost to Leon. He clearly didn't know how to battle that way. It's too much of a home field advantage for Galar trainers. He should've Mega Evolved his Gyarados.


yup
same thing as if Leon goes outside Galar and tries to battle another champions mega with his base zard

Luckily Cynthia and Steven didnt make that mistake of doing dynamax


----------



## jesusus (May 16, 2022)

Leon is such a loser. His own star pokemon is not even from his home region. He is your average 10 year old self insert "MY ACTION REPLAUY LAVEL 100 CHEZIZARD I BEAT GAME WITH ONLY CHARZIARD,  CAN KILL YOUR TEAM!!! "

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Steven (May 17, 2022)

I will watch the Project Mew episodes just because of Lusamine and the rest S and M cast


----------



## Extravlad (May 21, 2022)

I heard that the GOAT is BACK

ALAIN IS BACK

Zard X GOAT Pokemon 

I hope they bring back Greninja and make him job to Zard again    

Honestly they should just make Ash use his CHARIZARD who trained in a valley full of his kind and whose dream is to be the WORLD'S STRONGEST CHARIZARD so he can beat up Leon and Alain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2022)

Extravlad said:


> I heard that the GOAT is BACK
> 
> ALAIN IS BACK
> 
> ...


Alain will job to either Ashes Lucario or Leons charizard


----------



## Extravlad (May 21, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Alain will job to either Ashes Lucario or Leons charizard


I'd be fine with the latter 
But he shouldn't lose to Ash's Lucario  

Bring back ASH'S CHARIZARD it's been AGES since he fought in an official match

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2022)

Extravlad said:


> I'd be fine with the latter
> But he shouldn't lose to Ash's Lucario
> 
> Bring back ASH'S CHARIZARD it's been AGES since he fought in an official match


I hope he jobs to Chadcario

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (May 21, 2022)

The Pokemon Anime was only decent during Kanto and Orange Islands. Johto is overrated (so are the Movies), and everything after Johto is trash.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Extravlad (May 21, 2022)

Yoshioka Seijuro said:


> The Pokemon Anime was only decent during Kanto and Orange Islands. Johto is overrated (so are the Movies), and everything after Johto is trash.


XYZ is the peak of the pokemon anime and DPP is number 2
So I disagree here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2022)

Sinnoh is peak in both games and anime

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 21, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I hope he jobs to Chadcario


Virgincario more like. He got got humiliated by Greninja.

It's really weird how this episode was basically a closure episode for a SM plotline, but okay. It was storyboarded really well and I hear they got some main staff from the SM series to work on it. The animation and art was a cut above normal and there was a lot more character acting than we typically get from Pokemon.

I think it went pretty well even if they're handwaving Nihelego basically keeping Mohn captured for like 9 years.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Virgincario more like. He got got humiliated by Greninja.


that was before training, which was meant for him to catch up

since then he one-shotted the Gmax ace of the 2-nd strongest galar trainer .. in base


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 21, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that was before training, which was meant for him to catch up
> 
> since then he one-shotted the Gmax ace of the 2-nd strongest galar trainer .. in base


He sure as heck didn't catch up in that episode.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2022)

why not?


----------



## Kyu (May 21, 2022)

Extravlad said:


> But he shouldn't lose to Ash's Lucario


Assuming Ash battles him and Alain and his Mega Charizard isn't used as a tool to hype up Leon's G-max Charizard, it'll either be Mega Lucario or Greninja will come back for a one-off and never be seen from again.

I'd prefer Mega Lucario getting a clean win over MCX to truly summit itself as Ash's strongest Ace if they wanna drive home it truly surpassing its mentor, Greninja.




Extravlad said:


> Bring back ASH'S CHARIZARD it's been AGES since he fought in an official match



I'd love for that to happen but odds are it won't.

Also he'd need a mega stone to compete with and they ain't giving reserves prominent spotlight over Ash's current team, especially when Ash has a legitimate mega already.



Yoshioka Seijuro said:


> The Pokemon Anime was only decent during Kanto and Orange Islands. Johto is overrated (so are the Movies), and everything after Johto is trash.


Is everything post Johto trash because you didn't watch it at all? Or is it trash because you've seen a couple clips and hastily decided it's all garbage?


----------



## jesusus (May 21, 2022)

Writers had a big chance of bringing back reserves for this series in a flashy return and send-off for Ash's journey if it ends with JN. A lot more people would have returned to the anime, especially to see Kanto members back. 

But they didn't


----------



## Extravlad (May 22, 2022)

I HAVE A THEORY

ACBLC

ASH'S CHARIZARD BEATING LEON'S CHARIZARD 

THE WORLD'S STRONGEST CHARIZARD

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## luffy no haki (May 22, 2022)

We know its gonna be Pikachu, dont delude yourself


----------



## Yamato (May 22, 2022)

Shiny Hisuian Zorua 

I still haven’t found one in the game….

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Extravlad (May 22, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> We know its gonna be Pikachu, dont delude yourself


They need to remember Charizard's DREAM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (May 22, 2022)

If only they remembered and/or gave a fraction of a fuck.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Extravlad (May 22, 2022)

Kyu said:


> If only they remembered and/or gave a fraction of a fuck.


Sadly I know you're right
If they were good writers Charizard would've had an episode dedicated to him already to tease his actual return
And he'd have made Ash remember his dream of being the world's strongest Charizard

Ash may retire as the very best but his Charizard will never be the GOAT because the writers SUCK


----------



## Steven (May 22, 2022)

My fav season is Sun and Moon

Might be an unpopular opinion

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (May 22, 2022)

Hope Paul comes back to tell Ash to use his older pokemon for the final battles, as Paul is the type to rotate his teams and writers can't ignore that unless they're dense. 

Pokemon rotation for battle was what Sinnoh League did different than the others. Not counting Unova because he just stuck to swapping out his Unova fodders.

Chances are however Paul will come back just to showcase the Legends Ursaring evolution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Extravlad (May 22, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Hope Paul comes back to tell Ash to use his older pokemon for the final battles, as Paul is the type to rotate his teams and writers can't ignore that unless they're dense.
> 
> Pokemon rotation for battle was what Sinnoh League did different than the others. Not counting Unova because he just stuck to swapping out his Unova fodders.
> 
> Chances are however Paul will come back just to showcase the Legends Ursaring evolution.


Paul whooping Ash's ass like in the good old days needed

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2022)

I have coped that there will be no reserves


----------



## Extravlad (May 23, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Fuck charizard


You hate him cause you ain't him

DA GOAT

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (May 23, 2022)

I still love Charizard despite the overexposure.

Not my favorite but he's up there.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Extravlad (May 23, 2022)

Kyu said:


> I still love Charizard despite the overexposure.
> 
> Not my favorite but he's up there.


I wish some of the exposure would go to Ash's Charizard ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2022)

Kyu said:


> I still love Charizard despite the overexposure.
> 
> Not my favorite but he's up there.


I feel like the problem with his overexposure is that they aren't showing Charizard's traits besides "HE LOOKS STRONG RIGHT!?"


----------



## Extravlad (May 23, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I feel like the problem with his overexposure is that they aren't showing Charizard's traits besides "HE LOOKS STRONG RIGHT!?"


They're not showing the Charizard we love which is Ash's.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShadoLord (May 23, 2022)

Extravlad said:


> They need to remember Charizard's DREAM


The good ol' times,

hell, even in my memories I remember there was an Alpha Charizard whose literally two sizes bigger than Ash's Charizard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (May 24, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Fuck charizard


Only Ash’s, we’re never gonna see his of all ever again, dam that’s just sad 

With that being said, finally some exciting stuff happening. 

Paul was my favorite rival of Ash’s so I’m hyped for his return and to help Ash train. I’m curious how his character will have changed since the league’s loss.

I hope we get an explanation as to he’s not in masters 8 thing and it better not be because he retired or I’m gonna explode


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 24, 2022)

Extravlad said:


> I wish some of the exposure would go to Ash's Charizard ...


My hope is, he is brought forward to fight Leon's Charizard. And he does so without any special transformations. Just him as himself.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Steven (May 24, 2022)

Turtok>Glurak


----------



## Extravlad (May 24, 2022)

Paul part of the trio of GOATED RIVALS

Gary,Paul,Alain


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2022)

I just want the Cynthia fight do be good 

Pauls too

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jesusus (May 24, 2022)

Ash's Charizard does have the best fights I remember fondly as a kid. Those Seismic Toss finishers 

Vs. Magmar [Blaine]
Vs. Blastoise [Gary]
Vs. Articuno [Noland]
Vs. Entei [Movie 3]
Vs. Blaziken [Harrison]
Vs. Dragonair [Clair]
Vs. Dragonite [Drake]
Vs. Chikorita


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Vs. Entei [Movie 3]
> Vs. Blaziken [Harrison]
> Vs. Dragonite [Drake]
> Vs. Chikorita


it lost all of these

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## B Rabbit (May 24, 2022)

I like Ash's Charizard. Fond memories for my childhood.

However Ash' Sceptile is where it's at.


----------



## Kyu (May 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2022)

confirms Cynthias Mega

no Mega for Leon, Lance, Iris

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Xeogran (May 27, 2022)

Ash's Charizard 
The OG !

Ash better use it or ELSE...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jesusus (May 27, 2022)

Hm... That scene is either Oak and Ash's pokemon watching him fight Leon or whoever, or it's video call of him asking Oak to send reserves (I doubt it).

Ash is a bad trainer though if he's gonna achieve his dream of beating the world's strongest, while making his best and most loyal pokemon watch from the sidelines as he beats champions with randos he caught a few weeks ago..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xeogran (May 27, 2022)

Kinda disappointed they gave Cynthia the Mega. Thought she wouldn't rely on it (since in-games Megachomp is considered less useful.) 
Oh well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> Kinda disappointed they gave Cynthia the Mega. Thought she wouldn't rely on it (since in-games Megachomp is considered less useful.)
> Oh well.


you cant reach the very top in the anime without a gimmick. Ash has 3 lol

also anime =/= games, in the anime Mega is an all-around boost to everything, Mega Chomp >> base Chomp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (May 27, 2022)

I thought Cynthia was good enough that basechomp didn't need any gimmicks but I guess she's not  

I would love to see Blaze triggered Infernape fight her Garchomp 

Post pokemon stronger than Lucario. I'll start

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kyu (May 27, 2022)

Will the M8 be full 6v6 battles? If they go that route I imagine they'll only show 2-3 in their entirety.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

I love watching Paul, Kukui, Tobias (what the fuck?  ) supporters trying to argue that their guys are at the level of M8. It's truly the biggest delusion since thinking that Ash was going to win the Kalos League. 


Shiba D. Inu said:


> you cant reach the very top in the anime without a gimmick.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2022)

Paul is easily ~M8-tier, he is going to fight Ash in an upcoming episode

They should explain why he didnt participate

she is going to get dynamax just like lance

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Paul is easily ~M8-tier


He'll be a competitive Ultra Class trainer ala Flint. Nothing more. He won't be M8 level.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> she is going to get dynamax just like lance


Not canon until it happens.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 27, 2022)

Cynthia w/ Mega Garchomp confirmed.
I can't handle my excitement 
All hail the Queen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Cynthia w/ Mega Garchomp confirmed.
> I can't handle my excitement
> All hail the Queen!


the strongest Mega user in the world 


this also means the strongest trainer in the world because Megas arent tied to a single region

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 27, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> He'll be a competitive Ultra Class trainer ala Flint. Nothing more. He won't be M8 level.


If he defeats one of Ash's current Pokemon like Lucario or Dragonite then he might be considered a M8 level. We need to wait to find out the reason of why he didn't participate in the WCS.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> the strongest Mega user in the world
> 
> 
> this also means the strongest trainer in the world because Megas arent tied to a single region


Cynthia>Leon outside Galar 
She is the strongest for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> If he defeats one of Ash's current Pokemon like Lucario or Dragonite then he might be considered a M8 level. We need to wait to find out the reason of why he didn't participate in the WCS.


People in higher-end Ultra Class should be able to defeat one or two Pokemon from an M8-tier Trainer. Defeating Lucario or Dragonite alone won't mean anything. Paul simply won't have the enough chances to show his worth to be considered among the M8.


----------



## sangsang (May 27, 2022)

They used 3D animation for that green drone thing, i always notice 3D animation when they use it in shows now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2022)

Paul might even tie with Ash
wait and see

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 27, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I love watching Paul, Kukui, Tobias (what the fuck?  ) supporters trying to argue that their guys are at the level of M8. It's truly the biggest delusion since thinking that Ash was going to win the Kalos League.


I mean Tobias is a cheat code, the only reason he is not there is because he was just that... A plot device to make Ash lose, but he is clearly strong in context... He is not here because he is not a character, he is deleted from existence.

Paul is most likely not even competing, so I don't see the point of comparing it, you are not telling me Iris who was not even on Ash level on her season suddenly became a champion but others cannot improve? she is here just because the game made her a champion, nothing else.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> you are not telling me Iris who was not even on Ash level on her season suddenly became a champion but others cannot improve?


It's not simply about improving but by how much they improved. The show told us that Iris not only improved but demonstrated the amount she improved by making her a champion. Kukui has never ever been champion level, and Tobias has never shown anything close to champion level. And we received zero information about Paul. People are saying that Tobias should be this strong "just because," and that Kukui is this strong "just because," and that Paul should be this strong "because he was on Ash's level in Sinnoh." None of these reasons are an actual basis to show that any of those characters belong in the M8. 

Them being in Ultra Class would be a significant improvement, especially if they're at the level of Drasna or Flint, which is much better than any of those people showed when they were on the show. If anything, people simply think too poorly of Ultra Class trainers as if it's some slight to be _only_ the 12th or the 30th strongest trainer in a world tournament.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2022)

we already know Paul is going to fight this Ash very soon .. he is obviously not going to get stomped .. might tie .. might win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> we already know Paul is going to fight this Ash very soon .. he is obviously not going to get stomped .. might tie .. might win


Yeah, he might "do something." "Doing something" doesn't tell us anything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 27, 2022)

I know the lazyass anime staff hate 6v6 so I will not be surprised we get 3v3s for the world's most important battles

Ash v Paul will never be topped as the anime's best 6v6 battle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 27, 2022)

Paul is most likely M8 level.
We must wait to know why he did not enter the M8. There might be lots of reasons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (May 27, 2022)

Also Kingler remains undefeated in all his fights. A true prodigy that carried Ash throughout Indigo Plateau yet everyone thinks Charizard or Pikachu were his strongest. Newsflash: Charizard was a lazy slob in Kanto and Pikachu was fodder then. 

His first fight he solos a veteran trainer as a Krabby and negs the rest of his team. Why has Dumb Assh neglecting such a GOAT

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Will the M8 be full 6v6 battles? If they go that route I imagine they'll only show 2-3 in their entirety.


they will probably just show Ash's battles.

the rest we will see the conclusion or the last 1-2 battles on a good day. Unfortunately...  

I would be happy to be proven wrong tho...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

Oh, now I realize that I recognize you from another site, @Kuzehiko It wasn't hidden but still.



jesusus said:


> Also Kingler remains undefeated in all his fights


True but Kingler is lame.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShadoLord (May 27, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Also Kingler remains undefeated in all his fights. A true prodigy that carried Ash throughout Indigo Plateau yet everyone thinks Charizard or Pikachu were his strongest. Newsflash: Charizard was a lazy slob in Kanto and Pikachu was fodder then.
> 
> His first fight he solos a veteran trainer as a Krabby and negs the rest of his team. Why has Dumb Assh neglecting such a GOAT


Can’t make it too easy for our boi.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 27, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Oh, now I realize that I recognize you from another site, @Kuzehiko It wasn't hidden but still.


Serebii?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Also Kingler remains undefeated in all his fights. A true prodigy that carried Ash throughout Indigo Plateau yet everyone thinks Charizard or Pikachu were his strongest. Newsflash: Charizard was a lazy slob in Kanto and Pikachu was fodder then.
> 
> His first fight he solos a veteran trainer as a Krabby and negs the rest of his team. Why has Dumb Assh neglecting such a GOAT


Kingler lost to Misty in the Whirl Cup, but yeah it was a fucking monster in the Indigo League winning a match on its own while pulling shit like Hyper Beam out of nowhere. It also beat that Cloyster.


Lalisa said:


> Oh, now I realize that I recognize you from another site, @Kuzehiko It wasn't hidden but still.
> 
> 
> True but Kingler is lame.


Kooky is based. You have no idea what you're talking about.

The newest episode was nice. Alola has a really nostalgic feel now and between and the episode kind of giving Ash a region and second home town to support made it nice feel good episode. It showed him that he has lots of people behind him and gave him a bit of pride. Ash who started out very cocky has been pretty humble since SM so giving him a bit of props evened things out well.

They brought back basically the entire main reoccurring cast of SM too and even Tapu Koko came back for a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 27, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Kingler lost to Misty in the Whirl Cup, but yeah it was a fucking monster in the Indigo League winning a match on its own while pulling shit like Hyper Beam out of nowhere. It also beat that Cloyster.
> 
> Kooky is based. You have no idea what you're talking about.


Kingler only "lost" because writers wanted gagduck to get a comical win. There's no reason Ash would get last-minute dementia and forget that Psyduck's headaches make him stronger. Kingler with a smarter trainer would have won

It's also funny Ash forgot his Krabby existed, and it carries him the most in Indigo while his main team was pathetic. People say Johto or Unova has the weakest team but it's evidently Kanto, they did so bad they had to tag along for a 2nd region and filler islands just to become competent, while eating up the Johto squad's potential development.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Luffyfan38 (May 27, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Paul is most likely M8 level.
> We must wait to know why he did not enter the M8. There might be lots of reasons.


A Paul fan, I’ll never understand why he’s not in masters 8, I always pictured him and Ash as equal meh.


Lalisa said:


> I love watching Paul, Kukui, Tobias (what the fuck?  ) supporters trying to argue that their guys are at the level of M8. It's truly the biggest delusion since thinking that Ash was going to win the Kalos League.



 Tobias has two legendary Pokémon


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 27, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> A Paul fan, I’ll never understand why he’s not in masters 8, I always pictured him and Ash as equal meh.


Perhaps he is a frontier brain or he already challenged M8's WCS in the past, lost and decided to quit to focus on another thing. There might be plenty of reasons that they might come up with and I am sure we will find out when that episode comes out but I'm sure he is a M8 level.



Luffyfan38 said:


> Tobias has two legendary Pokémon


Actually Tobias had a full team of legendaries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Serebii?


Yeah. The profile pictures matched. Are you a newer fan?


MusubiKazesaru said:


> Kooky is based. You have no idea what you're talking about.


Sorry. You kind of have to do something in the past 20 years for me to even consider you sort of based.  


Luffyfan38 said:


> Tobias has two legendary Pokémon


And beat a bunch of relative nobodies with them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 27, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Yeah. The profile pictures matched. Are you a newer fan?


Well, I don't have the same profile picture of this forum on Serebii. You probably got the wrong guy.


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Well, I don't have the same profile picture of this forum on Serebii. You probably got the wrong guy.


Profile banner*

Sorry. I don't know this new terminology for Xenforo. I'm missing the old days.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 27, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Profile banner*
> 
> Sorry. I don't know this new terminology for Xenforo. I'm missing the old days.


Oh well yeah I do
What's your username on Serebii?
I might remember you.


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Oh well yeah I do
> What's your username on Serebii?
> I might remember you.


You certainly don't. I was more active in the DP days and before. Barely anyone is there from 2004 to 2011. I randomly post now. 

Actually, it's funny. Someone from sppf asked if I was DemonDragonJ from this site. It was a bit insulting. I married and have a career. And they asked if I was autistic. I guess that's what happens when you post seriously all of the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 27, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> You certainly don't. I was more active in the DP days and before. Barely anyone is there from 2004 to 2011. I randomly post now.
> 
> Actually, it's funny. Someone from sppf asked if I was DemonDragonJ from this site. It was a bit insulting. I married and have a career. And they asked if I was autistic. I guess that's what happens when you post seriously all of the time.


By the way aren't you CyberCubed are you?

To be honest DDJ is a good guy even if he gets on your nerves. Anyway if you ever go back to Serebii and see me around say hi.


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> By the way aren't you CyberCubed are you?
> 
> To be honest DDJ is a good guy even if he gets on your nerves. Anyway if you ever go back to Serebii and see me around say hi.


CyberCubed? No. I remember him. He was really pro-May when she came out. Very critical of Misty. When I did one of my returns, we reminisced about the old days back in 2004-2005. I think he's banned now though. I'm not sure what happened. It happened during my time away. Confusing me for CyberCubed is a bit better than DragonDemonJ, I suppose. 

Oh, I forgot to answer your previous question. My name there is Vernikova. It's my most recent account. I posted in your "why do the league challenge when the WCS is there" thread, which is what made me realize that you were the same person. But don't tell anyone who I am. There are creeps online. I had to deal with them in the past unfortunately.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 27, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> CyberCubed? No. I remember him. He was really pro-May when she came out. Very critical of Misty. When I did one of my returns, we reminisced about the old days back in 2004-2005. I think he's banned now though. I'm not sure what happened. It happened during my time away. Confusing me for CyberCubed is a bit better than DragonDemonJ, I suppose.


CyberCubed is cool imo and yeah he is permabanned. He's still around with his dupe aaccounts though. I think he was unfairly banned. People antagonized him too much which led to his ban. Yeah sorry for confusing you, but to be fair I don't think he is that bad either.


Lalisa said:


> Oh, I forgot to answer your previous question. My name there is Vernikova. It's my most recent account. I posted in your "why do the league challenge when the WCS is there" thread, which is what made me realize that you were the same person. But don't tell anyone who I am. There are creeps online. I had to deal with them in the past unfortunately.


I see I don't remember having seen your username around but yeah I made that thread lol. Sure no problem, I won't.


----------



## Kyu (May 27, 2022)

New Folder said:


> they will probably just show Ash's battles.



Hence why I said 2-3 

1st match 
Semifinal
Finals 

I'm being uber optimistic though.


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> CyberCubed is cool imo and yeah he is permabanned. He's still around with his dupe aaccounts though. I think he was unfairly banned. People antagonized him too much which led to his ban. Yeah sorry for confusing you, but to be fair I don't think he is that bad either.


Oh, well, I don't know what he was banned for. I never saw him as ban-worthy, but Sppf mods were always trigger happy with bans. 


Kuzehiko said:


> I see I don't remember having seen your username around but yeah I made that thread lol. Sure no problem, I won't.


Makes sense. I stopped watching and posting regularly after the Sinnoh Grand Festival and Sinnoh League fumbles. So I guess around 2010 or 2011 when Unova was starting. I'm one of those ancient posters. I swear everyone is newer now. I barely recognize people that posts there now.

I'll look out for your posts more often there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 27, 2022)

Why do leagues matter if the world championships exist?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 28, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Why do leagues matter if the world championships exist?


In verse I think the master class is a new thing.


----------



## Kyu (May 28, 2022)

Yeah, I assumed the reason for why regional leagues being depicted as the pinnacle is that the World Coronation Series is a relatively new concept.

And if that isn't the in-verse explanation, it should be.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2022)

Ash Charizard = stays home, watches others fight on TV
Alains Charizrd = jobs
Leon Charizard = loses to Ash


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash Charizard = stays home, watches others fight on TV
> Alains Charizrd = jobs
> Leon Charizard = loses to Ash


what about Lance's?  

too many Charizards...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (May 28, 2022)

Dragonite is suppose to be Lance's main pokemon, not Red Gyarados. The guy even owns 3 of them.

What are writers thinking? Gyarados isn't even a dragon type

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (May 28, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Dragonite is suppose to be Lance's main pokemon, not Red Gyarados. The guy even owns 3 of them.
> 
> What are writers thinking? Gyarados isn't even a dragon type




Ash and Iris' Dragonites are probably the reason for that. Although in the beginning of Journeys, Lance's premier pokemon was Red Gyarados so it makes you wonder how far they had the M8 planned out or if Iris and Ash's Dragonites were just the straw that broke the camel's back by the time promotion for the M8 came around they said "Lance is sticking with Gyarados...too many Dragonites".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (May 28, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Dragonite is suppose to be Lance's main pokemon, not Red Gyarados. The guy even owns 3 of them.
> 
> What are writers thinking? Gyarados isn't even a dragon type


Lance's Gyarados was more of a pain in the ass to defeat than his dragonite or Charizard tbh in the original games/remakes


----------



## Luffyfan38 (May 28, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Yeah. The profile pictures matched. Are you a newer fan?
> 
> Sorry. You kind of have to do something in the past 20 years for me to even consider you sort of based.
> 
> And beat a bunch of relative nobodies with them.


Yes, however someone bad mouthing Tobias wondering why he should be in it, he has an entire legendary Pokémon in his hand


----------



## Solar (May 28, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Yes, however someone bad mouthing Tobias wondering why he should be in it, he has an entire legendary Pokémon in his hand


So does a Nurse Joy.


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 28, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Dragonite is suppose to be Lance's main pokemon, not Red Gyarados. The guy even owns 3 of them.
> 
> What are writers thinking? Gyarados isn't even a dragon type


You talk as if he does not have Aerodactyl, Charizard and Gyarados on his team in the games... He is more a flying type leader lmao.

If you have watched the anime you know red Gyarados is more important to him, this is not the games.


----------



## jesusus (May 28, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Ash and Iris' Dragonites are probably the reason for that. Although in the beginning of Journeys, Lance's premier pokemon was Red Gyarados so it makes you wonder how far they had the M8 planned out or if Iris and Ash's Dragonites were just the straw that broke the camel's back by the time promotion for the M8 came around they said "Lance is sticking with Gyarados...too many Dragonites".


But they're all gonna be 6v6s if the writers are competent, so Lance will have to unveil that Dragonite at some point, the pokemon was made just for him in OG gen 1. 

Plus Haxorus and Lucario are the aces of Iris and Ash, not their Dragonites


----------



## Kyu (May 28, 2022)

jesusus said:


> But they're all gonna be 6v6s if the writers are competent


We can hope.



jesusus said:


> the pokemon was made just for him in OG gen 1.


I hear you. If we ignore the anime, Lance's Ace was his Dragonite - hell, he was synonymous with the species.

The anime had him get attached to that Red Gyarados though. 


jesusus said:


> Plus Haxorus and Lucario are the aces of Iris and Ash, not their Dragonites


True. Peakachu prolly is the most powerful but for the sake of consistency it's gotta be Lucario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (May 29, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> So does a Nurse Joy.


He has multiple though and is a fighter type character.

It annoys me how they ignored him and Paul.

Stop trying to make up for past mistakes with Iris in BW anime!

Throwing in that your such a kid line doesn't help!


----------



## CrownedEagle (May 29, 2022)

it always shocks me to see the animation difference between Journeys and XYZ which was the peak animation of pokemon serie, Ash is about to face the strongest trainers in world and yet I have not seen any fight of the same notch as the one he did against Alan at the Kalos League.

Even Ash VS Paul was more memorable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aduro (May 29, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> A Paul fan, I’ll never understand why he’s not in masters 8, I always pictured him and Ash as equal meh.


Paul was definitely one of Ash's toughest rivals, and the one from whom he learned the most.
It felt as interesting as Red and Gold's rivalries with Green and Silver respectively in the manga.

My theory is that Paul realised that he was pushing his team too hard and was too invested in winning rather than his pokemon's well-being. I mean, that was the whole point with the whole Chimchar-blaze thing.
I think Paul decided to keep training, but enjoyed the journey and time with his team more.
Paul could still be strong enough to give the masters a hell of a battle, but simply didn't choose to compete as often. Or took a break for a while before the current arc started.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 29, 2022)

I don't think that Garchomp is Paul's.
He would have captured a Gible and had it fully evolved into Garchomp in DP taking into account that he liked to catch the strongest Pokemon back then.


----------



## Aduro (May 29, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> He would have captured a Gible and had it fully evolved into Garchomp in DP taking into account that he liked to catch the strongest Pokemon back then.


Paul is originally from Sinnoh and his brother lives there. He's had a loooong time to come back to Sinnoh and catch a gible.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (May 30, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Paul was definitely one of Ash's toughest rivals, and the one from whom he learned the most.
> It felt as interesting as Red and Gold's rivalries with Green and Silver respectively in the manga.
> 
> My theory is that Paul realised that he was pushing his team too hard and was too invested in winning rather than his pokemon's well-being. I mean, that was the whole point with the whole Chimchar-blaze thing.
> ...


All I’m hoping is for an explanation on why he’s not in master 8.

Paul using this to train himself in all this makes sense.


CrownedEagle said:


> it always shocks me to see the animation difference between Journeys and XYZ which was the peak animation of pokemon serie, Ash is about to face the strongest trainers in world and yet I have not seen any fight of the same notch as the one he did against Alan at the Kalos League.
> 
> Even Ash VS Paul was more memorable


Yah, I miss XY animation.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 30, 2022)

According to a reliable leaker Paul will use Garchomp, Metagross and Electivire. It will be a 3 vs 3 battle. So hyped if it's turns out to be true.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 30, 2022)

Is it just me, or is Lance’s hair styled after Gyarados’ horns? Maybe I’m just high.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (May 30, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> According to a reliable leaker Paul will use Garchomp, Metagross and Electivire. It will be a 3 vs 3 battle. So hyped if it's turns out to be true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aduro (May 30, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> According to a reliable leaker Paul will use Garchomp, Metagross and Electivire. It will be a 3 vs 3 battle. So hyped if it's turns out to be true.


Eh, I'm not so hyped by that.
I know Paul has a big roster, and Garchomp makes sense he got pwned by Cynthia's . But I think it would be better if they brought back one of his old mainstays rather than two new mons. That Drapion of his was hardcore and Ursaring had a very memorable episode.

I hope that we see that Paul has kept up his strength, while not being so emotionally distant and strict on his pokemon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2022)

Paul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 30, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Eh, I'm not so hyped by that.
> I know Paul has a big roster, and Garchomp makes sense he got pwned by Cynthia's . But I think it would be better if they brought back one of his old mainstays rather than two new mons. That Drapion of his was hardcore and Ursaring had a very memorable episode.
> 
> I hope that we see that Paul has kept up his strength, while not being so emotionally distant and strict on his pokemon.


It's supposed to be a training to prepare Ash for the M8. Two champions' ace Pokemon are Garchomp and Metagross and even Alain has one too. To me it makes perfect sense in order to prepare Ash for the M8. I hope that we see that side of him as well otherwise it will mean that his character has regressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (May 30, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> It's supposed to be a training to prepare Ash for the M8. Two champions' ace Pokemon are Garchomp and Metagross and even Alain has one too. To me it makes perfect sense in order to prepare Ash for the M8. I hope that we see that side of him as well otherwise it will mean that his character has regressed.


Yeah, I guess the right way to do that will be if they have a re-match and Paul is still nice to his pokemon even if they lose. Give some constructive criticism to them. Or if he is able to stick around and be friendly with Ash afterwards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (May 30, 2022)

Where is Torterra? That guy is Paul's Pikachu but instead dumb writers give us more pseudo legendaries as if trying to say "HEY LOOK GUYS THEY ARE STRONG! SEE??!!"


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 30, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Where is Torterra? That guy is Paul's Pikachu but instead dumb writers give us more pseudo legendaries as if trying to say "HEY LOOK GUYS THEY ARE STRONG! SEE??!!"


Paul's main ace Pokemon was Electivire by the end of DP. I guess Torterra got the Charizard treatment and Paul sent it with his brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 30, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Paul's main ace Pokemon was Electivire by the end of DP. I guess Torterra got the Charizard treatment and Paul sent it with his brother.


That's dumb of the writers.

Torterra travelled with him for several regions. Then he dumps it for some elekid? The same Electivire that lost to Ash's regional ace that he dumped and never used again after promising to take it to greater heights. What are they thinking?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 30, 2022)

jesusus said:


> That's dumb of the writers.
> 
> Torterra travelled with him for several regions. Then he dumps it for some elekid? The same Electivire that lost to Ash's regional ace that he dumped and never used again after promising to take it to greater heights. What are they thinking?


Well yeah 
I assume they didn't want to keep a regional starter as Paul's ace Pokemon but any other fully evolved Pokemon. What bothers me is that Paul's ace Pokemon is also Gary's. Like couldn't they give Paul another fully evolved Pokemon instead of an Electivire that also a former rival of Ash owns as his ace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2022)

It would make sense for Torterra to return even from a shilling perspective from TPC, as Gen 4 is "hot" right now relatively speaking

But I guess Paul using his old school Pokemon would remind Ash that he's a clown who neglects his own, so they wanted to avoid that scenario because they are allergic to continuity despite this series being themed around all regions.

Every returnee is basically just a reskinned CotD with their face and name. Even Alola, Ash doesn't even acknowledge his Alola team. This series has been a real letdown. LUCARIO LUCARIO GARCHOMP GARCHOMP CHARIZARD CHARIZARD. Yes, we get it writers, we are in love with them too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2022)

Lucario for Ash deserves the focus, finally 

even though it should have been in gen 4 or 6

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2022)

Inb4 Paul gives Ash a run for his money but turns out he dropped being a trainer like Gary and still can keep up regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2022)

Dropped? What other profession would he pursue?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2022)

Work with his bro? Dunno


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2022)

That sounds like a boring goal.

He wants to be the strongest like Ash, even after his change, that goal should remain.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2022)

I mean Brock changed profession like 4 times surimg the series.


----------



## ShadoLord (May 31, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Dropped? What other profession would he pursue?


Teaching profession

giving Elite Four/Champion level lessons


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jun 1, 2022)

I’m skipping this week’s episode, more Mew project none sense.

Looking forward to the episode after that though


----------



## Hero (Jun 1, 2022)

Leon vs Alain is a fight I want to see.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 2, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Well yeah
> I assume they didn't want to keep a regional starter as Paul's ace Pokemon but any other fully evolved Pokemon. What bothers me is that Paul's ace Pokemon is also Gary's. Like couldn't they give Paul another fully evolved Pokemon instead of an Electivire that also a former rival of Ash owns as his ace


Gary's ace is Blastoise.

Paul is the anti-ash, he does not have a real "ace", he picks the pokemon depending of the situations, if we go by performance Drapion was his strongest pokemon against Ash and he was not even seen before... But Electivire was his "ace" because he was pretty much Infernape counter part with how they started at the same time and fought against Ash as a Elekid, Electabuzz and Electivire.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 2, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> Paul is the anti-ash, he does not have a real "ace", he picks the pokemon depending of the situations, if we go by performance Drapion was his strongest pokemon against Ash and he was not even seen before... But Electivire was his "ace" because he was pretty much Infernape counter part with how they started at the same time and fought against Ash as a Elekid, Electabuzz and Electivire.


I think its more that he is like Ash when Ash uses his reserves. Ash doesn't have one single ace across the whole show, he has a staple of strong reserves that are good in different situations. For instance Sceptile was able to quickly and badly damage darkrai, while Snorlax can sit there and take hits for days.

Although in the current league, Ash's old aces have kind of fallen behind unless Ash trains to use them with dynamax, mega or Z-moves.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 2, 2022)

Aduro said:


> I think its more that he is like Ash when Ash uses his reserves. Ash doesn't have one single ace across the whole show, he has a staple of strong reserves that are good in different situations. For instance Sceptile was able to quickly and badly damage darkrai, while Snorlax can sit there and take hits for days.
> 
> Although in the current league, Ash's old aces have kind of fallen behind unless Ash trains to use them with dynamax, mega or Z-moves.


Fallen behind? Doubtful.

Reserves get power upped when they return. Krabby and Muk both outperformed Ash's main team for Indigo League. Heracross was Oak'd for dumb reasons early on, but came back and solo'd Magmar with a bug type move. Also low diffed Nando's Ace, and did good chunks of damage on Darkrai. Snorlax carried a lot of fights. Charizard carried Ash in the Silver Conference. Sceptile KO'd Darkrai. Then the likes of Bulbasaur and Squirtle beat a Frontier Brain. 

It's easy for the writers to hand-wave the power boost with "they trained off-screen at Oakland".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jun 3, 2022)

Now that Goh sue was able to accomplish his goal hopefully that’s how he gets written out once we enter the next seres.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 3, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> Gary's ace is Blastoise.


Gary has used Electivire as his ace since DP even when he had Blastoise in his team. Blastoise was used in Johto as his ace only to rival Ash's Charizard.


Foxfoxal said:


> Paul is the anti-ash, he does not have a real "ace", he picks the pokemon depending of the situations, if we go by performance Drapion was his strongest pokemon against Ash and he was not even seen before... But Electivire was his "ace" because he was pretty much Infernape counter part with how they started at the same time and fought against Ash as a Elekid, Electabuzz and Electivire.


Well this might be right but taking into account next episode it somehow suggests Electivire is still his ace.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 3, 2022)

Makes me wonder, if Goh is already achieving his goal, and Ash's journey ending soon. They're gonna do a hard reboot I think.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 3, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Makes me wonder, if Goh is already achieving his goal, and Ash's journey ending soon. They're gonna do a hard reboot I think.


He isn't.
His goal is to catch them all and Mew.
That won't happen in this series. He will be written out of the show anyway.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 3, 2022)

We're finally getting this Paul episode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 3, 2022)

Paul the personification of irl players

he’s truly the GOAT. He can beat anyone minus plot armour in a 1v1 or a full 6v6 battle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2022)

So, from the preview, it seems like Paul is going to use

1-  (I.E Cynthia's ace)
2-  (I.E Steven's ace)
3-  (I.E lance's) 

wonder if this foreshadows the ones that Ash is going to fight, altho he will only probably fight 2 besides Leon...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 4, 2022)

Why bring back a rival if he's just essentially a CotD warm up for the M8?

Replace Paul with random trainer with these Aces and the plot is virtually no different. 

Man, JN writers are just

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2022)

Speaking of past rivals making a return, I got a feeling Alain was brought back so his MCX could be fed to Leon's G-max Charizard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2022)

some leaks are saying that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cynthia will fight Diantha

seems Garchomp is going to murder a FAIRY-type Mega evolved ace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> some leaks are saying that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Poison jab (?)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Poison jab (?)


infinite HP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 4, 2022)

Anime bullshit lol

I'm hoping that this Tournament can either be like the beginning of the Johto league where everybody fights 3 opponents and after that they go from there. 

Or have everybody battle everybody in 3v3 and the two best records can fight for the spot of Number 1. Then have a full 6v6 battle

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jun 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> some leaks are saying that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


If true she better win, she’s one of my favorites and I really was hoping she’d fight against Ash finally.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2022)

the best outcome is if Leon loses since the first battle!  
that would be legendary!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2022)

We know that aint happening even tho evidence say this mofo.is ta best 6th place among all this champs.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> some leaks are saying that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


The animation team gotta show off the invincible Cynthia


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 4, 2022)

How come for Ash fighting a legendary is like a world breaking fight but Goh and others can just catch them.

Judging how Paul fight is 3v3 I bet every single round will be 3v3 except for Ash vs Leon.



New Folder said:


> So, from the preview, it seems like Paul is going to use
> 
> 1-  (I.E Cynthia's ace)
> 2-  (I.E Steven's ace)
> ...


We can see Steven's metagross dodging an electric attack in the preview so Steven vs Ash seems like a sure bet.



ShadoLord said:


> Paul the personification of irl players
> 
> he’s truly the GOAT. He can beat anyone minus plot armour in a 1v1 or a full 6v6 battle.


Unless you are Brandon and you can destroy Paul with all the regis.



Kuzehiko said:


> Gary has used Electivire as his ace since DP even when he had Blastoise in his team. Blastoise was used in Johto as his ace only to rival Ash's Charizard.
> 
> Well this might be right but taking into account next episode it somehow suggests Electivire is still his ace.


He is lately spamming Blastoise as seen in the last two appearances.

But yeah judging how Electivire appears next week, we can see he is Paul's ace.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jun 6, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> How come for Ash fighting a legendary is like a world breaking fight but Goh and others can just catch them.
> 
> Judging how Paul fight is 3v3 I bet every single round will be 3v3 except for Ash vs Leon.


Because Journey staff are idiots

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 9, 2022)

Shiny Zorua is darn cute

Space-Time Distortions and Alpha Garchomp


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 9, 2022)

Alan vs Leon confirmed. His journey stops at round 1.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 9, 2022)

So the writers are choosing cumming in their own mouths over semi-decent storytelling that they already set the ground work for. Can't say I'm surprised.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 9, 2022)

Anyone that expected Alain or Iris to not lose in the first round are delusional as hell.

Cynthia, Leon and Ash were always a sure bet and without Greninja there was not point for a rematch with Ash... I still don't get people expecting old pokemon, even his rematch with  Paul is with his new team having Infernape in the public.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 9, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> Anyone that *expected Alain or Iris to not lose in the first round* are delusional as hell.



I could just be speaking for myself, but I think it's not that and more of an annoyance over a Charizard vs Charizard jerk off fest that serves no purpose from a narrative standpoint.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 9, 2022)

Kyu said:


> I could just be speaking for myself, but I think it's not that and more of an annoyance over a Charizard vs Charizard jerk off fest that serves no purpose from a narrative standpoint.


They kind of did the same thing back in XY&Z, with Alain's Charizard soloing Trova's entire team


----------



## Kyu (Jun 9, 2022)

Old habits die hard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jun 10, 2022)

Only Journey’s staff can make you go from excited to annoyed in less than the past couple of hours. It’s a new record.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> Iris to not lose in the first round are delusional as hell.


If they made a bracket that was more compelling, she would. Ash v Steven, Iris v Cynthia, Alain v Leon, and Lance v Diantha are pretty lukewarm match-ups.

It's cool to see that Paul is a gym leader now. I think that's a good position when you consider the role of a gym leader in the anime. His variety of Pokemon would really help trainers grow. It was nice seeing Paul was nice again and seeing him more chilled out than before. He gave Ash a decent battle. He's certainly competitive with the M8, but not at their level. I'd day champion level but not at the level of the M8. So Raihan level. I also liked seeing Ash's old Pokemon. It sucks that they won't be participating, but I guess that's just how it is sometimes.

I like the whole episode. It was sweet. It gave us some nice interactions, and Paul seems to be doing well. The battle was okay too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Jun 10, 2022)

From what I saw, episode was heat. Paul is the homie.

Can't wait until I can watch it with subs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2022)

Paul is based

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 10, 2022)

Look at KINGler, suppressing his power, for the sake of Ash's new team when we know he could solo Leon's shitzard with ease  

Also Ash is as bad as Goku when he needs reminding his old pokemon exist, I mean come on they are his family in essence and carried his dumbass through the regions and he goes off with his pikashit to play with new toys, forgetting about them. Not really Ash's fault, since he's just the vessel to advertise Pikachu and new games, more like the fault of the writers for being lazy, even for pokemon anime standards.


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2022)

This episode kind of just exposes how bad the characterization is for most of the M8. Ash, Iris, Alain are the only ones who've been fleshed out. While the others have some character, it's not really enough to make their battles compelling without the aid of those three unless you're fans of their non-characters from the game or extra material like Masters. I look at the possible Leon vs Lance or Diantha match, and there's no reason to watch that other than it being a match to watch. It's why I preferred Iris facing Lance and then Iris losing to Leon in the semi-finals, and Ash could really face any of Alain, Diantha, or Steven in the quarterfinals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 10, 2022)

Ash vs Steven, Ash vs Cynthia, Ash vs Leon

its a great tourney 

to see him fight the 3 strongest

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 10, 2022)

I feel like it was a tie.
Paul's Metagross was not shown to have been taken out by Gengar ( Metagross didn't faint)
That said, seems like Paul never participated in the WCS because he wasn't interested in it.
Paul either aims to be a gym leader or he already is one that is what I understood.

That said it's a good episode overall I assume. Paul gave a good run for its money to Ash's strongest Pokemon who had their powers boosted by Ash's reserves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 10, 2022)

Paul is definitely Champion level. The 3 he used this time was specifically to prep Ash for his potential opponent's aces. My man is a gigachad, just casually teaching the master 8 mc a thing or two while not being interested in this little tournament. He even KO'ed Dragonite lmao.

I could only imagine how strong his true team is (Electivire, Drapion, Torterra, etc.)

also, I thought he would struggle to beat Brandon who had his 3 Regis but someone said the 3 Regis were released in Sinnoh. I guess Paul already mauled his ass already and so he decided to become a gym leader to give out more free top tier lessons.

this ep 114 when Gyarados grabbed Lucario with his tail jolted that memory of his Drapion casually solo'ing through Ash's team back in the sinnoh league

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## king81992 (Jun 10, 2022)

Ash facing Steven, Cynthia en route to facing Leon makes it harder for certain fans to try and claim a win at the PWC doesn't count. They'll say so, but will look more foolish than usual if Ash reaches the top after surviving such a gauntlet.

Paul had some nice character development. LOL at him not participating because he 'dislikes festivals'. So in character.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 10, 2022)

Ash's strongest Pokemon reserves literally had to power up  his current Pokemon team  (They also happen to be his strongest Mons up till now) Otherwise he wouldn't defeated Paul.
Also it is questionable if those Pokemon were really part of Paul's true team and not some random Pokemon he caught and brought to the lab to prepare Ash for the M8.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2022)

I am hyped. Match ups could have been better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Match ups could have been better.


how would you change it?  


------

I fine with the matchups, but I think Ash needs to defeat Lance at one point or the other
seeing how lance is the Champion of Ash's region...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 11, 2022)

New Folder said:


> I fine with the matchups, but I think Ash needs to defeat Lance at one point or the other
> seeing how lance is the Champion of Ash's region...


I disagree personally. I think Ash should've only battled Alain and Cynthia as that's who he is tied to story wise more(obviously there's Iris but it's already been done). I do like the Steven pick here.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 11, 2022)

IMO Alain is a lost cause.   sure he will get his, I dunno what to call it, Rehabilitation/revenge?
but that's about it. Since Alain is not recognized as a champion of Kalos, I think having Ash defeat officially recognized champions has more weight to it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Jun 11, 2022)

New Folder said:


> IMO Alain is a lost cause.   sure he will get his, I dunno what to call it, Rehabilitation/revenge?
> but that's about it. Since Alain is not recognized as a champion of Kalos, *I think having Ash defeat officially recognized champions have more weight to it*.


While defeating MCX with Mega Lucario would've been better storytelling imo..oddly enough I'm somewhat in agreement with this.

The M8 not being full 6v6 when regional tournaments are is insulting though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2022)

Alain is getting charizard'd
Karma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Jun 11, 2022)

Well what do ya know...that glass is starting to look half full.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 11, 2022)

Did they really bring back Alain to lose as some sort of fan appeasement for Kalos fiasco which was 6 years ago? But they already did that when Ash won the Special Olympics league.

It's not even a good fan service because Alain is losing to a bigger Gary Stu , I guess I will skip to the end of the Charizard Wank Duel and see who wins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 11, 2022)

So is it safe to assume Infernape is like the leader of Ash's firentypes while the zard is just the granpa that tells tales of his legendary feats?

It was a good ep for all it takes.

Leon lose already, nobody likes you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 11, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Did they really bring back Alain to lose as some sort of fan appeasement for Kalos fiasco which was 6 years ago? But they already did that when Ash won the Special Olympics league.
> 
> It's not even a good fan service because Alain is losing to a bigger Gary Stu , I guess I will skip to the end of the Charizard Wank Duel and see who wins.


They brought him because the ran out of champions and he is the closest to one, plain and simple and because the Charizard vs Charizard but fun enough Leon won't use G-Charizard against him but G-Rillaboom.

Ash defeating the 3-2-1 placement is better to take any doubts of his win.



Kuzehiko said:


> Ash's strongest Pokemon reserves literally had to power up  his current Pokemon team  (They also happen to be his strongest Mons up till now) Otherwise he wouldn't defeated Paul.
> *Also it is questionable if those Pokemon were really part of Paul's true team and not some random Pokemon he caught and brought to the lab to prepare Ash for the M8.*


I mean they literally said he only used those pokemon because he was training Ash for the future match-ups, it's clear is not his main team.

Dragonite is SO going to defeat Garchomps Cynthia, he has lost with two dragon types in a row and his new asspull move was not fully finished against Paul.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2022)

I dont think Dragonite can beat Mega Chomp alone

it will be Mega Lucario + Dragonite

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 11, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I dont think Dragonite can beat Mega Chomp alone
> 
> it will be Mega Lucario + Dragonite


Agree.
Mega Garchomp must be so broken.
Also, There is no way Dragonite alone can beat Mega Garchomp if it couldn't beat Paul's base Garchomp which I assume is a way weaker than Cynthia's for obvious reasons. Ash's Dragonite will require the help of Ash-Mega Lucario (LOL) although I hope it is Pikachu: Ash uses Pikachu and its 10 million volt thunderbolt against Cynthia's Garchomp yet Garchomp finally defeats the shit out of that asspull Z-Move even if it gets to weaken Cynthia's Garchomp.

Also I loved Paul's phrases in this episode
"You dare to call yourself a M8?"
"If you can't beat me you have no hope of winning M8"
He was so right but still so classic Paul

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 11, 2022)

Predicting it now. 

Z Move in first round

Mega evolution for second

Gmax for third

Even if it ends up failing in some rounds Ash will still win with those


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 11, 2022)

I hope Ash isn't fighting Leon's Gigazard with Gigamantax Pikachu lol


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 11, 2022)

Imagine him winning because of some advantage bullshit lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jun 11, 2022)

I wish Paul was in Masters 8 instead of Iris

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 11, 2022)

I wish Paul was in M8 instead of Ash

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jesusus (Jun 12, 2022)

Paul and Old Gary are the best rivals Ash has had because they get under his skin, instead of being a cheerleader or generic battlebot like the filler league rivals

Basically the same reasons Blue and Silver in the games are the best rivals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2022)

New Folder said:


> how would you change it?


Ash vs Lance 
Cynthia vs Alain 
Leon vs Steven
Diantha vs Iris

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 12, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> I wish Paul was in Masters 8 instead of Iris


neh, having all champions is better.  



Mickey Mouse said:


> Ash vs Lance
> Cynthia vs Alain
> Leon vs Steven
> Diantha vs Iris


I am all for Ash fighting Lance, so this would have been good enough as well...  


altho, why did they change his ace?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 12, 2022)

If Paul was in the M8 he would just job to Charizard Man #1 or #2, or pointlessly lose to Ash again. The only good thing would be a potential rematch with Cynthia where he wins, but a 3v3 doesn't sound epic. So he's better off just being vaguely champion level without having to job in some lame one-off tournament that is 100% getting retconned next series 

Also I would prefer Ash vs Lance since Lance is the champion of Kanto, so it has a thematic stand point to it. Would be awesome to see Ash use Bulbasaur, Squirtle, Charizard (Kingler, Muk) against Lance. I'm not a gen 1 fan but I am nostalgic for the first season

But writers are content with dehyping their series to the extreme so...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2022)

New Folder said:


> I am all for Ash fighting Lance, so this would have been good enough as well...
> 
> 
> altho, why did they change his ace?


That johto love? I guess to show people he is the champion of that region? While Dragonite feels more like Kanto.....for some reason. I can not give a good reason. Maybe Alaine is Kanto champion since that seems to be the missing one.



jesusus said:


> Lance is the champion of Kanto


I thought he was champ of Johto.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2022)

Dragonite doesn't have a Mega/Max form. 

Thats why.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 12, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse, he's champion of both in the games, even though anime Johto has a separate league, lazy writers never fleshed anything out so I will assume he is the champ of both


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 12, 2022)

Nah, he is listed as E4 for Kanto, the champion seat was vacant till Blue deafeated the E4, he is only champion in Johto.

Other way it would mean there is no E4 in Kanto.

The only character listed as Kanto champions are Red and Blue who dont exist in anime.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2022)

Who was the mod, gmod, Smod, or other that that had the absolute GAL to merge my posts and tell me not to shit post!



luffy no haki said:


> Nah, he is listed as E4 for Kanto, the champion seat was vacant till Blue deafeated the E4, he is only champion in Johto.
> 
> Other way it would mean there is no E4 in Kanto.
> 
> The only character listed as Kanto champions are Red and Blue who dont exist in anime.


That is exactly what I thought. Kanto should have a champ and be represented, which should be Alaine by default then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Nah, he is listed as E4 for Kanto, the champion seat was vacant till Blue deafeated the E4, he is only champion in Johto.
> 
> Other way it would mean there is no E4 in Kanto.
> 
> The only character listed as Kanto champions are Red and Blue who dont exist in anime.


Before Blue Lance was champion then he resumed the role. Originally the E4 was just that, the E4 with the strongest being the champion. The first game in its own way kind of invented the new formula with its last minute twist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 13, 2022)

So they really make Alan come back to job against this clown, it would normally make so more sense for Ash to be the one to beat Alan since he was the one who inflicted it on him the biggest L and manage to make the pokemon anime trending after BW but nah let wank this self insert character more.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jun 15, 2022)

jesusus said:


> If Paul was in the M8 he would just job to Charizard Man #1 or #2, or pointlessly lose to Ash again. The only good thing would be a potential rematch with Cynthia where he wins, but a 3v3 doesn't sound epic. So he's better off just being vaguely champion level without having to job in some lame one-off tournament that is 100% getting retconned next series
> 
> Also I would prefer Ash vs Lance since Lance is the champion of Kanto, so it has a thematic stand point to it. Would be awesome to see Ash use Bulbasaur, Squirtle, Charizard (Kingler, Muk) against Lance. I'm not a gen 1 fan but I am nostalgic for the first season
> 
> But writers are content with dehyping their series to the extreme so...


Iris already loss to Ash though


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm starting to think Leon is just that kid who only used Charizard in R/B and had everyone else at low levels. 

Also didn't expect Alain to job that fucking hard. Jesus


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2022)

kek
Thats just Alain being weak though

Lances Gyarados did very well against Leons Zard, Leon only won with Gmax


----------



## Solar (Jun 17, 2022)

That was a pretty bad battle. It was very rushed, and the animation was nothing to brag about. They treated Alain pretty badly too. There was very little interaction between the champions. It's a pretty bad start to a tournament.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm chalking that up to it not being a full episode worth of battles. But why even use the dynamax mechanic and have nothing to show from it. Then to just one shot right after Is crazy


----------



## Kyu (Jun 17, 2022)

They brought this bitch back to job to a base Charizard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2022)

Paul > Alain

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 17, 2022)

Ashs journey ending with a lame tournament is disappointing to say the least

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2022)

Expected Alain to lose a little better than that tbh


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 17, 2022)

Fucking curbstomped by base Charizard. Awful as heck. Leonzard moveset is completely different again. Dude hacks his Pokemon's moveset to his pleasure.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Fucking curbstomped by base Charizard. Awful as heck. Leonzard moveset is completely different again. Dude hacks his Pokemon's moveset to his pleasure.


Doesn't that make him a better trainer that his Charizard changing all the time? If he had a set moveset then people would find him more predictable.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 17, 2022)

I thought Leon would take advantage of his Charizard's diverse movesets of long-range attacks against the short-range CQC fighter mega Charizard X but nah, Leon straight up stomped it with a 1hko. The writers aren't very bright. 

oh well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 17, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Doesn't that make him a better trainer that his Charizard changing all the time? If he had a set moveset then people would find him more predictable.


No unless an asspull makes him a better trainer. Not even Cynthia's Garchomp changed her moveset this much over her appearances in the show (DP, BW and JN). This hasn't happened before and there is no TMs in the anime. Leon is benefited from the plot of course.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## jesusus (Jun 17, 2022)

Does there exist actual fans of Leon or are they all fictional? He's a bigger gary stu than the likes of Kirito 

Also did they make Alain younger/shorter in appearance just to contrast with (deepthroat) Leon even more?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## king81992 (Jun 17, 2022)

Ash vs Hop foreshadowed how Alain vs Leon went.

Alain went out SAD, but it is what it is.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 17, 2022)

The best thing in the whole series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Does there exist actual fans of Leon or are they all fictional? He's a bigger gary stu than the likes of Kirito
> 
> Also did they make Alain younger/shorter in appearance just to contrast with (deepthroat) Leon even more?


I will at least not say THAT about Leon......no one is Kirito bad......well......Leon isn't.....


----------



## Solar (Jun 17, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Does there exist actual fans of Leon or are they all fictional?


There are fans. I don't see why there can't be when flat characters like Cynthia and Steven also have fans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> There are fans. I don't see why there can't be when flat characters like Cynthia and Steven also have fans.


Cynthia and Steven are likeable and not obnoxious  

Much better designs too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Jun 17, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cynthia and Steven are likeable and not obnoxious


I don't see anything super unlikable about Leon to be honest. He's not abrasive like Morrison or Zoey.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2022)

that fight was trash... 

Alan's zard exp with defeating 10 Megas, and fighting legendaries, couldn't help him (when he was Mega) with stand 1 attack from a fodder-based Zard?   


Leon keeps relying on that plot to save his ass... 

Edit:

on the bright side, Lance will finally use Dragonite at least... 
hope Diantha win tho, since Lance already got his chance Vs Leon and lost...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2022)

I won't be surprised if Alain is the weaker trainer.

I have a feeling he focuses too much on Charizard compared to his other pokemon. Maximal looked like it didn't belong.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jun 17, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Ashs journey ending with a lame tournament is disappointing to say the least


They pissed off their own audience with this episode more than the time XY Ash lost to Alan in the league, they do that this is just asking for trouble 

This episode sucked, F U Journey’s.


jesusus said:


> Does there exist actual fans of Leon or are they all fictional? He's a bigger gary stu than the likes of Kirito
> 
> Also did they make Alain younger/shorter in appearance just to contrast with (deepthroat) Leon even more?


Bigger than Goh even and that says a lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 17, 2022)

Hypothetically speaking with a sprinkle of statistic

Leon’s Charizard ancient power probably boosted his stat for that 1HKO and Alan’s Charizard used flare blitz twice so there should be some recoil damage sustained. It might be justified. That and Leon’s Charizard probably got 6 perfect IVs while the rest got a random you caught on the road.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 18, 2022)

No for real, why did they bring back Alain if they weren't going to make the most out of Charizard vs Charizard?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2022)

Flints BASE Infernape did as good or even a bit better than Alains Mega Zard X

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 18, 2022)

The animation is really mediocre for how prestigious the writers hype the World [Deepthroating Leon] Tournament. This is the world tournament but it feels less grand than the Orange Islands with these 3v3s

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 18, 2022)

jesusus said:


> The animation is really mediocre for how prestigious the writers hype the World [Deepthroating Leon] Tournament. This is the world tournament but it feels less grand than the Orange Islands with these 3v3s


They save Money for Cynthias fight Animation

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 18, 2022)

I am glad Paul isn't in this tourney since the writers would just make him job & deepthroat Leon like everyone else  

That being said, it was silly there wasn't even any interactions between Ash and Alain, they might as well used another League rival. Maybe some clown like Cameron so it'd at least be amusing. BW league loss was more annoying than XY, at least Alain vs Ash was a serious full battle and the best animation for a league we have gotten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 18, 2022)

jesusus said:


> The animation is really mediocre for how prestigious the writers hype the World [Deepthroating Leon] Tournament. This is the world tournament but it feels less grand than the Orange Islands with these 3v3s


Ash vs Drake had better animation than this


----------



## animegod12345 (Jun 18, 2022)

They are saving  animation


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 18, 2022)

Alain.... we knew it but  I refuse to accept it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 18, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Alain.... we knew it but  I refuse to accept it.


Absolutely dogshit of an episode.
We knew he'd lose but there was no reason to make him lose so awfully. Alain and his Charizard got character assassinated.


----------



## Alita (Jun 19, 2022)

I really hate how much they disrespected and nerfed alain for this episode. A weaker version of his zard could withstand attacks from freaking upgraded legendaries but gets one shotted by a base zard? I'd argue this was an imposter battling and not the real alain. Absolutely terrible.  

I also agree with others that the matchups for this tournament are mostly uninteresting/predictable. We already know who is going to win without even having to see them battle. The only one that has potential is diantha vs lance which could go either way. I would have much rather seen ash fight alain. I think the battle would have been a lot better. And then maybe in the second around defeat lance and become the official kanto champ since it is his hometown region before facing leon in the final round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2022)

Alita said:


> I really hate how much they disrespected and nerfed alain for this episode. A weaker version of his zard could withstand attacks from freaking upgraded legendaries but gets one shotted by a base zard? I'd argue this was an imposter battling and not the real alain. Absolutely terrible.
> 
> I also agree with others that the matchups for this tournament are mostly uninteresting/predictable. We already know who is going to win without even having to see them battle. The only one that has potential is diantha vs lance which could go either way. I would have much rather seen ash fight alain. I think the battle would have been a lot better. And then maybe in the second around defeat lance and become the official kanto champ since it is his hometown region before facing leon in the final round.


Nah, Cynthia vs Ash has to happen, its the most hype and awaited match.

Ash vs Steven feels random though

Reactions: Agree 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 19, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Nah, Cynthia vs Ash has to happen, its the most hype and awaited match.


Hype!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 19, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Nah, Cynthia vs Ash has to happen, its the most hype and awaited match.
> 
> Ash vs Steven feels random though


Ash vs Cynthia will be the best battle ever.
It's been foreshadowing since DP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2022)

You already saw what happened this battle , what makes you think they will make Ash vs Cynthia right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> You already saw what happened this battle , what makes you think they will make Ash vs Cynthia right?


Alain was the outlier IMO as he isnt a champion and was just filler as the 8th. Leon vs Lance wasnt a stomp at all, in fact base Zard got the work from Gyarados.
And none of the Ash battles will be stomps either

I also think every Ash battle will have at least somewhat better budget/animation.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jun 19, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Also Ash is as bad as Goku when he needs reminding his old pokemon exist



Goku has Pokémon?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2022)

lol the twitter already spoiled the results for round 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 19, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> You already saw what happened this battle , what makes you think they will make Ash vs Cynthia right?


Because Tomioka is in charge of the M8 writing. He isn't an idiot. He has been foreseeing Cynthia vs Ash since DP days.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jun 19, 2022)

They’re really gonna make Lance lose in the first round

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 19, 2022)

The champion of 2 region losing to the fodder champion that was overpowered by Ash-Greninja.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Jun 19, 2022)

They _really_ don't wanna do a Lance v Leon rematch.

Which I would understand if there were a more interesting alternative than Diantha.

But that hoe is trash. I would prefer Alain to be repping Kalos as champion over her and I say that as someone who finds enjoyment in him receiving the worst burial in recent memory.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Great Wolf Sif (Jun 19, 2022)

Outside of the 1st half where Iris was a true highlight, about the only redeeming quality this travesty of an episode has is that my favorite Kalos starter has finally been treaten decently.  Now if only they could do that with my favorite character in the franchise, because holy shit, are we sure that is the same Charizard that took a Mega Ray's Dragon Ascent and PDon's Precipice Blades without reverting back to his base form?  The writers were basically screwing with me from the moment Alain was introduced in the Masters 8.

"Oh, Alain's back!  Can't wait for another exciting rematch with Ash and it'll probably be just as grand as the Kalos League Finals!"

"...  What do you mean he's facing Leon?  Well, at the very least he and Ash will have some time together"

"What?  Just the nodding to eachother?  Nothing about how he got a new Key Stone and Mega Stone?  Fine, whatever, at least I get to see an awesome battle against XZard and GigaZard"

"Really?  The GMax is being wasted on Rillaboom?  (Groans), very well, surely this battle between 2 Charizards, one of which survived to tell the tale of how he battled Primals, Mega Rayquaza, and 50% Zygarde will go down in history, right?  RIGHT?!"

"...  He lasted not even a whole minute against a base form Charizard.  The Mega Charizard X that survived a Primal's Precipice Blades, a Mega's Dragon Ascent, and Zygarde's Land's wrath doesn't last a full minute against a base.  Form.  Charizard.  Journeys writers, thank you very much.  You have officially fucked up my favorite character even more than Ash's Unova League match against Cameron.  I didn't even think that was possible."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 19, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> They’re really gonna make Lance lose in the first round


cuz Lance already got a shot at Leon before

terrible writing nonetheless since nobody cares about Diantha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2022)

Diantha > Lance


----------



## Steven (Jun 20, 2022)

I wonder if Ash will win the tournament


----------



## jesusus (Jun 20, 2022)

Ash vs Cynthia won't be the best battle cause Infernape won't be in it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2022)

Steven said:


> I wonder if Ash will win the tournament


I think he will

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Jun 20, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Because Tomioka is in charge of the M8 writing. He isn't an idiot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> lol the twitter already spoiled the results for round 1





Jackalinthebox said:


> They’re really gonna make Lance lose in the first round


This was all not a surprise.


ShadoLord said:


> cuz Lance already got a shot at Leon before
> 
> terrible writing nonetheless since nobody cares about Diantha


They do a terrible job with Diantha from what I am hearing.


jesusus said:


> Ash vs Cynthia won't be the best battle cause Infernape won't be in it


How do you know ........but yeah it won't. Just like Greninja.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 20, 2022)

"Oh Leon you're so great and awesome and good at everything, your Charizard is so good and awesome and is strong, *glluurrggglglglgllglgl*" - everyone

Who approved of this character?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2022)

jesusus said:


> "Oh Leon you're so great and awesome and good at everything, your Charizard is so good and awesome and is strong, *glluurrggglglglgllglgl*" - everyone
> 
> Who approved of this character?


Could he beat Tobias?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2022)

Tobias already lost to Cynthia or didnt even get to her

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 20, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Tobias already lost to Cynthia or didnt even get to her


Did Cyhntia never lost a fight,since hes the champion, in the pokemon anime.Ash will most likely the first one


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2022)

Steven said:


> Did Cyhntia never lost a fight,since hes the champion, in the pokemon anime.Ash will most likely the first one


yes - Cynthia, Steven are both undefeated in the anime (on screen)
Ash will be first


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 20, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yes - Cynthia, Steven are both undefeated in the anime (on screen)
> Ash will be first


We only saw Steven battle once tho while Cynthia battled dozen of times in the anime.
Of course Steven is undefeated but my point is his portrayal can't be compared to Cynthia's.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2022)

Diantha is also technically undefeated for several more weeks


----------



## Trojan (Jun 20, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> The champion of 2 region losing to the fodder champion that was overpowered by Ash-Greninja.


but all her pokemon's attacks are 4x super effective against Lance's.
it's not her fault that he sucks...  

Ice is 4x super effective against Dragonite
Fairy is 4x super effective against 
and Freeze-Dry is 4x super effective against

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 20, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yes - Cynthia, Steven are both undefeated in the anime (on screen)
> Ash will be first


Cynthia the GOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 20, 2022)

New Folder said:


> but all her pokemon's attacks are 4x super effective against Lance's.
> it's not her fault that he sucks...
> 
> Ice is 4x super effective against Dragonite
> ...


Indeed.
At the end of the day Lance is just a bad match-up against her Pokemon. She sucks too btw.


----------



## Steven (Jun 20, 2022)

Each time i see Leon i think:

"Damn,what a shitty outfit"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alita (Jun 20, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> cuz Lance already got a shot at Leon before
> 
> terrible writing nonetheless since nobody cares about Diantha



This tho I don't hate diantha and I think she is better for sure than leon, they are doing lance kind of dirty as well considering he is the champ of two regions and seems to be going out too soon.

But this also calls into question the established tiers they just made since lance was supposed to be stronger than diantha. The writers really are making a mess of this final arc.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 20, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> We only saw Steven battle once tho while Cynthia battled dozen of times in the anime.
> Of course Steven is undefeated but my point is his portrayal can't be compared to Cynthia's.


Steven's Metagross fought primal kyogre without getting KO'ed.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 20, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Steven's Metagross fought primal kyogre without getting KO'ed.


I know.
I was talking about trainers battle.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jun 20, 2022)

jesusus said:


> "Oh Leon you're so great and awesome and good at everything, your Charizard is so good and awesome and is strong, *glluurrggglglglgllglgl*" - everyone
> 
> Who approved of this character?


The same people that gave us Goh Sue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Tobias already lost to Cynthia or didnt even get to her


How dare you say that about our legendary pokemon trainer lord and savior.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 23, 2022)

The final of the three parts. Was beautifully made and I wish there was more 

heh younger Cyllene. Wally's and Rowan's ancestors in the beginning 
Man, whenever I see shiny Zorua/Zoroark, it makes me want to play Legends again and shiny hunt. But then it takes a while for me to find one. Maybe I'll try and go for that shiny charm one day.
Glad to see Zoroark still remembers that kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 24, 2022)

No episode today?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 24, 2022)

Steven said:


> No episode today?


No.
Next episodes comes out on July 8th.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 25, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> No.
> Next episodes comes out on July 8th.


What?why 2 weeks break?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 25, 2022)

Steven said:


> What?why 2 weeks break?


Broadcast break as we're reaching the end of Journeys.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 25, 2022)

I came to ask about the episode as well, after it wasn't out for so long. 
I didn't want to get spoiled, but I finally gave up... 

I guess it's no wonder they are keeping those battles 3 V 3, and that short
with those breaks and Corona, early 2020 must have screwed things up with their plans...  


oh well, I guess it can't be helped...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 25, 2022)

New Folder said:


> I came to ask about the episode as well, after it wasn't out for so long.
> I didn't want to get spoiled, but I finally gave up...
> 
> I guess it's no wonder they are keeping those battles 3 V 3, and that short
> ...


Apparently semi-finals and the final will be 6 V 6 battles. Ash vs Cynthia will cover 2-3 episodes length while Ash vs Leon 4 episodes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Apparently semi-finals and the final will be 6 V 6


Source?


----------



## Steven (Jun 25, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Ash vs Cynthia will cover 2-3 episodes length while Ash vs Leon 4 episodes.


Source?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 25, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Ash vs Cynthia will cover 2-3 episodes length while Ash vs Leon 4 episodes.


source?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Source?





Steven said:


> Source?





New Folder said:


> source?


@Kuzehiko  left the chat

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 27, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Kuzehiko  left the chat


Source that they left the chat?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jun 27, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Broadcast break as we're reaching the end of Journeys.


Dam it, I want Journey’s over with already, stupid breaks.

I hope we get a poster for the next series after, if Goh sue stays it’s a deal breaker for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 28, 2022)

I want to see Oleana again


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Kuzehiko  left the chat


Ah 
It was a leak by a reliable leaker, not official data from the magazine that we usually get. That's why I said apparently. Take it with a grain of salt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> It was a leak by a reliable leaker,


is there a link?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is there a link?


I saw it on Serebii.
It's from Weiboo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 28, 2022)

Who do you think will finish off Cynthia and Leon's aces? Pikashit or Blue Furry?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jun 28, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Who do you think will finish off Cynthia and Leon's aces? Pikashit or Blue Furry?


Better be Ash 

Oh man the outrage if Iris did beat Cynthia, these Journey’s writers are such idiots I wouldn’t be surprised actually


----------



## Steven (Jun 28, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Who do you think will finish off Cynthia and Leon's aces? Pikashit or Blue Furry?


Pikachu most likely.At least for Leon IF Ash wins


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 28, 2022)

Blue furry beats Cynthia 

Pikatrash offs zard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 28, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Better be Ash
> 
> Oh man the outrage if Iris did beat Cynthia, these Journey’s writers are such idiots I wouldn’t be surprised actually


Probably Dragonite with the help of Gigamantax Gengar or Mega Lucario, I think.
Pikachu will beat Mega Metagross and if we go by the opening it will be Leonzard vs Mega Lucario although it could be a clickbait as well.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 1, 2022)

I keep forgetting about this weird break, this battle doesn’t interest me any ways, wake me till we get to Cynthia’sl

Now is when you want to do that coin thing, Iris or Cynthia.

Iris winning make no sense but eh Journeys’s.


Kuzehiko said:


> Probably Dragonite with the help of Gigamantax Gengar or Mega Lucario, I think.
> Pikachu will beat Mega Metagross and if we go by the opening it will be Leonzard vs Mega Lucario although it could be a clickbait as well.


With Journey’s it’s best not to think that way.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 1, 2022)

Why does Leon's costume look like a rejected design for a Burger King mascot?

The terrible clown crown McDonalds-copyrighting M is so blatantly trying to hint that Leon is "the King of Pokemon" OH WOW!!!! as if we weren't getting enough eye trauma from the rest of his design, they add that shit in for the regal aesthetic only to make him look like a retard that won some Burger King give away prize designed by a 4th grader

Who ever greenlit the design, and character of Leon needs to be bound to a chair and forced to watch 24 hour marathons of Leon clips until the last of their sanity cracks, then they will know how anybody with a working brainstem feels about the character "Leon"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kyu (Jul 1, 2022)

Would've had a lot more respect for Leon if he had Cinderace or one of the other starters  from his home region as his ace instead of a fucking Charizard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 1, 2022)

Yeah, never liked Charizard being his Ace. Felt it weird.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2022)

Maybe it's because Dracapult isn't imposing enough, but they could've easily done some other things or just not made it the pseudo


----------



## Playa4321 (Jul 3, 2022)

If Lance really lose to Diantha, hell what a waste of potential.
They could easily made it to Lance vs Alain first round and Diantha vs Leon, semifinals Alain vs Leon in a 6vs6 where Leon struggle but win in the end. Lance would lose to Alain who defeat at least one champion, Diantha would get defeated by Leon in first round(nothing against Diantha, but she is probably the weakest champion, she winning over Lance the previous number two is such a nonsense). Then Alain vs Leon in semifinals while Ash face Cynthia.

These guys really can´t think what is the best for the show, waste of potential.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 3, 2022)

why are people against Diantha. lol
in the games she was weak, I still remember how I curbfodderstomped the shit out of her. IIRC, I one-shotted all of her pokemon. lol

Lance may "seems" stronger, but only because the games weren't really as polished/balanced as they were in Gen6
with limited types/moves/internet and inexperience, it's only natural that Lance would seem stronger.

but in reality, his team sucks. If we were to battle him in the games today, he would be stomped worst than Didantha...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 3, 2022)

Diantha beating Lance is fine with me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 3, 2022)

I don't really care about Lance vs Diantha.
I am looking forward to Ash vs Steven, Cynthia vs Iris and Ash vs Cynthia lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2022)

New Folder said:


> why are people against Diantha. lol
> in the games she was weak, I still remember how I curbfodderstomped the shit out of her. IIRC, I one-shotted all of her pokemon. lol
> 
> Lance may "seems" stronger, but only because the games weren't really as polished/balanced as they were in Gen6
> ...


If we talk about games that we went into with no idea then Whitney with that monstrous Miltank would be in the Leon position.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Jul 3, 2022)

Sword and Shield are designed for people who spell their names with a cheat sheet

Leon being the champion of anything but the ugliest wardrobe is a laugh in itself.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 3, 2022)

I don't care who wins in this fight, both mean nothing to me.

I like Lance a bit more do to past connections which is why I was dissapointed Ash and him didn't say a word to each other.

Dam you Journey's. You have one job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 3, 2022)

Yeah, JN writers dropped the ball as hard as the asteroid was dropped on the Mesozoic fauna and flora. 

How can you set up a series with so much potential and screw it all up for a hundred and plus episodes by shoving OCGoh and the Charizard Deepthroater in our faces?  

JN writers response to my question:


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 3, 2022)

Lance was doomed the moment they made him lose with Leon at the beginning of the series, what is the point of making him lose against him again?



Playa4321 said:


> If Lance really lose to Diantha, hell what a waste of potential.
> They could easily made it to Lance vs Alain first round and Diantha vs Leon, semifinals Alain vs Leon in a 6vs6 where Leon struggle but win in the end. Lance would lose to Alain who defeat at least one champion, Diantha would get defeated by Leon in first round(nothing against Diantha, but she is probably the weakest champion, she winning over Lance the previous number two is such a nonsense). Then Alain vs Leon in semifinals while Ash face Cynthia.
> 
> These guys really can´t think what is the best for the show, waste of potential.


I don't see what makes Alain stronger than Diantha, he barely could beat Ash with the power of plot in the same series Ash lost to Diantha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 3, 2022)

Diantha will definitely be shown to be way stronger than Alain


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## jesusus (Jul 5, 2022)

Wow look at Ash needing 3 gimmicks to brute force his way to champion 

Would rather see a more intelligent rotation of his stronger reserves contributing to his victory, but I guess Sinnoh Ash will always be the smartest he's been in this show..

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2022)

Did they try dragon attacks and did absolutely nothing to the fairy?


----------



## Steven (Jul 5, 2022)

Lance losing makes sense

There is no point to give a side character a rematch.Its just pointless.He lost at the start of this Anime against Leon and he would lose again.Diantha will also lose against Leon but its a new MU

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 5, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Wow look at Ash needing 3 gimmicks to brute force his way to champion
> 
> Would rather see a more intelligent rotation of his stronger reserves contributing to his victory, but I guess Sinnoh Ash will always be the smartest he's been in this show..


Damn is the gimmick that negatively received?

i found it a shame that they needed to nerf Ash's full abilities to give others a chance.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 5, 2022)

This makes no sense, Diantha is one of the weakest champions, in the games, and anime where she almost lost to Ash-Greninja

Lance should have more hype, being the champion of two regions, and an OG character but I guess not, this time he loses against the one who loses to Leon 

If there is one character that is worse than any fanfiction you can find online, it's Leon. I'd rather take some furry's Barney the Dinosaur OC as the World Champion over Leon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2022)

fuck Lance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jul 5, 2022)

Lance is easily the best character out of the 8 factoring in the Adventures manga. The amount of disservice.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> fuck Lance


Lance aka Siegfried(his name in the german version) the fodder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 7, 2022)

Let’s face it, Iris was doomed the minute she was matched against Cynthia, eh she was wrong for this tournament from the start.

And for some reason we needed a break from the tournament for some Chloe time, why not? She’s not main character enough to watch Ash’s tournament I guess.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 8, 2022)

jesusus said:


> This makes no sense, Diantha is one of the weakest champions, in the games,


is she?  

Lance's Champion's team (Gen2) is a Dragonite that's level 50 (strongest), and his weakest is a  (44)
meanwhile, Didantha's ace is a  (68), and her weakest is a  (64)

only the rematch in Gen4 does Lance start to be decent. Even then, 4 of his pokemon are 4x weak to ice.  
5 if we include Freeze-dry...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kyu (Jul 8, 2022)

Any guesses as to which of Ash's pokemon will take down Cynthia's Mega Garchomp?

Dragonite or M-Lucario?

Thinking it has to be Dragonite if they really are gonna give Lucario the big W over Leon's overinflated fire lizard. That and it has to redeem itself after jobbing to Paul's Garchomp.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2022)

Pikachu is the one  getting the final win if Ash gets it. Lucario will be lucky if it gets to be a big shot in any of the fights.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2022)

Lucario will definitely have a huge role

Maybe even take down Charizard


----------



## jesusus (Jul 8, 2022)

Blue Fursuit - Garchomp
Pikashit - Charizardstu

Ideally

Sinnoh Team v. Cynthia with Infernape taking the final win as per DP-foreshadowing all those years ago, and Pikachu jobbing to Garchomp
Mix of OS Kanto/Johto Team v. Leon with Pikachu taking the final win, thus making Cynthia look stronger in retrospect, also a symbolic way of saying Ash has avenged/surpassed Lance, and represents Kanto/Johto in his place.

The JN team can go fight some off-screen fodder for all I care


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 8, 2022)

So Diantha won.
This episode was a lot better than the last one but animation was really bad. I liked the strategies displayed by both parties and also the fact that Lance used Dynamax on Dragonite and not Gyarados. There were some interesting characters cameos too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## king81992 (Jul 8, 2022)

A major improvement over Alain vs Leon(though the backlash for Alain getting wrecked is surprising). I liked the strategies used by both of them. Lance's Dragonite is a tank, taking all those super effective attacks.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 8, 2022)

Funny how Alan jobbed to Clowneon, making Ash's Greninja look bad in comparison, but next episode Diantha beat Lance with Gardevoir who getting shat on by Ash-Greninja. So it neutralizes the poor scaling a bit. Kalos Ash was champion lvl, as I thought.


The only series where Ash wasn't E4/champ level by the end is BW. Iris being a champion of a region with clowns like Cameron and Trip is not impressive in the slightest.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 8, 2022)

Mega > Dynamax

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2022)

Lance just dumbly attacked the whole fucking time aside from the really underwhelming stall damage Daimax tactic 

I liked that he had the advantage to start even though Diantha put more thought into her team. Something really dumb though is that she changed Hydreigan's type and then the writing staff promptly forgot about it so Hydreigon got taken out in one hit.

Dragonite getting the Dynamax over Gyarados is good, but it was pretty wasted

I liked that they showed some regional cameos like Richie, the Pokemon Chronicles characters, and the XYZ trio plus Shouta (who is actually from Hoenn).

Jessie fangirling over Gourgeist was pretty cute.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kyu (Jul 9, 2022)

Was a little surprised to see Alain still there. Tbqh, him staying to watch the rest of the 1st round matches looks better than never being seen from again after getting bitched in the very first match.

I appreciate them making the best out of a bunch of dumb decisions. At least in this case.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 9, 2022)

Giant Dragonite returns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 9, 2022)

More terrible writing to no one's surprise. Of course they make lance's team have an overwhelming type disadvantage and just happen to randomly give him hydrogeddon just to put him at an extra disadvantage. The fight didn't even feel like a champion level battle. The batlle and strategies were what you expect from not champion level trainers. Better than the last ep but that isn't saying much. They should have made diantha the punching bag to show off leon over lance. Diantha never was portrayed or felt like one of the stronger champs anyways. It was implied very much in xyz that she was a lot weaker than alain and other champs as well considering she nearly lost to ash's greninja when it couldn't even fully control it's power yet. While alain beat greninja at full strength.



jesusus said:


> Funny how Alan jobbed to Clowneon, making Ash's Greninja look bad in comparison, but next episode Diantha beat Lance with Gardevoir who getting shat on by Ash-Greninja. So it neutralizes the poor scaling a bit. Kalos Ash was champion lvl, as I thought.
> 
> 
> The only series where Ash wasn't E4/champ level by the end is BW. Iris being a champion of a region with clowns like Cameron and Trip is not impressive in the slightest.



If anything I'd argue this screws the power scaling up even more. Alain was clearly portrayed in xyz as stronger than diantha but now all of a sudden he is much weaker for no reason? The writers aren't even trying to care anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 9, 2022)

Gotta say it's quite dumb for the battles at this level to be mere 3v3s for champion figures.

Even the Hoenn League had full battle 6v6s in the top 32 brackets against random COTDs like Katie. 

The animation isn't even good if we are talking about animators cutting content to increase quality, which there is none, akin to Sword and Shield's national pokedex butchering in exchange for a focus on quality animation which there was none. 

These 3v3s feel less grand than the Indigo League. Kingler soloing Mandy was just   Still better fight than any of these "champion" fights.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Solar (Jul 9, 2022)

Or, maybe, Ash and Alain weren't on Diantha's level in XY, and Ash-Greninja's showing against Gardevoir is an outlier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 9, 2022)

Alita said:


> If anything I'd argue this screws the power scaling up even more. Alain was clearly portrayed in xyz as stronger than diantha but now all of a sudden he is much weaker for no reason? The writers aren't even trying to care anymore.


Alain got carryd by Plotarmor.That weakling was never strong

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 9, 2022)

Nah Leon is the one with plot armor. Anyone who uses a Charizard has a degree of plot armor but Leon's is the strongest atm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jul 9, 2022)

Diantha sucks

Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2022)

I like how people think trainers, other then Ash, stay static. They make no improvement what so ever.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I like how people think trainers, other then Ash, stay static. They make no improvement what so ever.


Yes, Ash regresses for each series only to reach his standard peak at the end so it seems like everyone else grows stronger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Yes, Ash regresses for each series only to reach his standard peak at the end so it seems like everyone else grows stronger.


No that is Pikachu. Ash always got a new team.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2022)

Isn't Diantha's team of a higher level than that fraud loan?  

Diantha
 (64)
 (65)
 (65)
 (65) 
 (66)
 (68) & Mega

Leon
 (62)
 (62)
 (63)
// (64)
// (64)
 (65) & Gigantamax  


Diantha may have been weak when you (the player) battle her, but so is Leon. 
but the fact remains that her pokemon's level is higher than Leon's.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I like how people think trainers, other then Ash, stay static. They make no improvement what so ever.


Never suggested it wasn't possible she got stronger. But to the point she now dwarfs the guy that was previously a good amount stronger than her is just nonsense that nobody with common sense would rightfully believe.


Lalisa said:


> Or, maybe, Ash and Alain weren't on Diantha's level in XY, and Ash-Greninja's showing against Gardevoir is an outlier.


 If anything one would believe the events here are more indicative of the outlier over xyz. Alain and others power level was consistently shown and mostly well handled in that series. Unlike the far more frequently inconsistent and bad writing in this series.



New Folder said:


> Isn't Diantha's team of a higher level than that fraud loan?
> 
> Diantha
> (64)
> ...



I mean if you really want to go down the route of using video game info to defend the anime then lance should be stronger than leon as well as his final rematch team in soulsilver had his pokes in the 70's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2022)

Alita said:


> I mean if you really want to go down the route of using video game info to defend the anime then lance should be stronger than leon as well as his final rematch team in soulsilver had his pokes in the 70's.


indeed. 
Laon being the strongest when his pokemon's level is lackluster is ridiculous.
his only saving grace is the fact that those other champions only got stronger via remakes (/rematches), and he still didn't get his chance
,but neither did Diantha.

even her pokemon types are not half bad against his either. 
he only has "hype" that is backing him up, nothing more.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2022)

game Cynthia >>> everyone  






anyway I think Diantha sandbagged before and was always >> Alain

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jul 9, 2022)

Check out Pokemon Adventures for actual cool shit, like, Lance, having one of his Dragonairs nuke a city off the map with a Hyperbeam

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2022)

Pretty sure most people here have read adventures

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Funny how Alan jobbed to Clowneon, making Ash's Greninja look bad in comparison, but next episode Diantha beat Lance with Gardevoir who getting shat on by Ash-Greninja. So it neutralizes the poor scaling a bit. Kalos Ash was champion lvl, as I thought.
> 
> 
> The only series where Ash wasn't E4/champ level by the end is BW. Iris being a champion of a region with clowns like Cameron and Trip is not impressive in the slightest.


Stop downplaying Iris......for christ sake.





Alita said:


> Never suggested it wasn't possible she got stronger. But to the point she now dwarfs the guy that was previously a good amount stronger than her is just nonsense that nobody with common sense would rightfully believe.


Where is the proof that he was that much stronger then her?


----------



## Aduro (Jul 9, 2022)

Watched the Diantha vs. Lance match. Was really hoping for better animation. Eerything was way too static compared to Ash vs. Alain and Kukui.

Also Diantha 100% earned that win, strong anti-meta choice to focus on mega gardevoir and aururos, vs. charizards and dragons. She used screens well, and Lance was just spamming strong attacks to take her down. Lance had stronger mons, but Diantha was a much better trainer. Very different to the games, in which Diantha is an idiot with one of the weakest teams of any champions.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2022)

never cared about Diantha, but I dunno why I am defending her because of all of this hate she is getting... 



Aduro said:


> in which Diantha is an idiot with one of the weakest teams of any champions.


how/why her team is one of the weakest among champions? If we don't count remakes/rematches...   
once Gen6 remake comes (if we are still alive that is lol) that would be a fair comparison then...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Jul 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Gotta say it's quite dumb for the battles at this level to be mere 3v3s for champion figures.


Preach, my friend. They most certainly could've had each member of Ash's JN team participate in at least one match while having him blend in some of his reserves if they went the 6v6 route for the 1st and 2nd match. 

Meaning the whole "don't want to neglect Ash's JN pokemon" & "6v6 for all three matches with the same team would've been too repetitive" arguments have no real foundation. And no they don't need to show every damn 6v6 in full, just Ash's - hell, 2 out 3 if they're pressed for time.

There's no denying the M8 could've been the most extraordinary event, worthy of its external presentation, if the writers weren't such lazy motherfuckers, so keen on creatively handicapping themselves.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Preach, my friend. They most certainly could've had each member of Ash's JN team participate in at least one match while having him blend in some of his reserves if they went the 6v6 route for the 1st and 2nd match.
> 
> Meaning the whole "don't want to neglect Ash's JN pokemon" & "6v6 for all three matches with the same team would've been too repetitive" arguments have no real foundation. And no they don't need to show every damn 6v6 in full, just Ash's - hell, 2 out 3 if they're pressed for time.
> 
> There's no denying the M8 could've been the most extraordinary event, worthy of its external presentation, if the writers weren't such lazy motherfuckers, so keen on creatively handicapping themselves.


Ash would be fine since he has so many known pokemon... 

but perhaps the problem lies with the rest of them. 
or they might resort to "stomps" so the final match would have a higher weight... 
and people will complain like with Alain. Imagine Leon's Zard defeating all 6 of his pokemon? 

on the other hand, imagine in every battle he only wins by the skin of his teeth. His "legendary" standing won't hold as much weight
if the other champions are more or less equal to him even if they lose at the end.

I would imagine both cases will raise complaints... 
altho tbh, Leon doesn't really deserve all this hype imo.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2022)

6v6 matches for these would be better.

I know everyone here has said this already, but this is only logical conclusion to reach from this.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kyu (Jul 9, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Ash would be fine since he has so many known pokemon...
> 
> but perhaps the problem lies with the rest of them.
> or they might resort to "stomps" so the final match would have a higher weight...
> ...



Thing is, they're not limited to either extreme(close battle or a 6-0 blowout).



New Folder said:


> altho tbh, Leon doesn't really deserve all this hype imo.



You still irked he bodied your boy a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Thing is, they're not limited to either extreme(close battle or a 6-0 blowout).


For his hype, I would imagine even defeating 4-5 is close enough lol 




Kyu said:


> You still irked he bodied your boy a couple weeks ago?


Wait, who is my boy? Lol 

for what it worth the only ones I might feel irked about is Ash and team rocket  

Even then, ash lost to Alain sucked 
And I know team rocket will always lose, but they are lovely

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aduro (Jul 9, 2022)

New Folder said:


> how/why her team is one of the weakest among champions? If we don't count remakes/rematches...


Goodra and mega gardevoir are strong on their own. But pretty much everything else about her team comp sucks.

Four of her mons have five or more weaknesses, and more weaknesses than resistances. Including lots of mons weak to steel, ice and psychic. Goodra and mega gardevoir are the only pokemon to have especially high base stat totals and/or well distributed stats.

Lance is arguably worse though, since he gets bodied by bolt beam in gen II. But Diantha sucks even though she isn't monotype or mostly focused on one type/egg group. Compared to Kukui, N, or Leon her team sucks.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 9, 2022)

Diantha on paper seems more solid than the Master of Three Hacked Dragonites Lance, but she is more notably remembered for being a pushover because in XY you have 6 gens worth of pokemon in the Kalos Dex, they gave you free Mega Lucario and Kanto Starters, holding your hand for most of the game as well. XY was truly the start of when GameFreak stopped giving half an ass about the quality of their games. The difference between B2W2 and XY is night and day.

Still, I prefer Diantha over the worst character in Pokemon history. Prior champions never had this sort of forced hype, instead a few NPCs will hint at their status until you get to the E4 and find out who awaits you. As opposed to Leon, who is the "world's strongest trainer" but his existence is an insult to anyone who values their brain. Reminds me of those fakeass kids in elementary school/middle school talking about how badass Charizard is when the topic of Pokemon is brought up "I LOVE CHARIZARD!!!!", but can't even tell you the names of 5 other pokemon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Yes, Ash regresses for each series only to reach his standard peak at the end so it seems like everyone else grows stronger.


It’s the weirdest time for Ash to retire as a main character if he does in this series, weakest Pokémon compared to the past and off characterization along with Goh sue taking up the un needed focous.

XY Ash would have been the perfect time for this.

Why the Hell is Chloe even in this show? I’m not even sure she’s Ash’s friend.

FYI Journey’s must have rewatched Kanto to remember characters, who wanted to see clone Ash again as a cameo?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 9, 2022)

The strongest game champion is Cynthia 

BTW Diantha outsmarted Lance.
Lance had Dragonite use Hyper Beam which paralyzes his Pokemon after using it then Mega Gardevoir all had to do was dodge and use a super effective Fairy-type attack like Moon Blast.
CHECKMATE!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 11, 2022)

Our reliable leaker tweeted this.
Apparently Leon also has Mega Charizard Y.
If true, they keep giving him asspulls and this just makes Alain look a way worse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2022)

I dont think leakers know anything beyond the next episode.

121 is a month+ away
We'll see


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 11, 2022)

aiyooo

well well well, Leon...he even got the better Megazard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 11, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I dont think leakers know anything beyond the next episode.
> 
> 121 is a month+ away
> We'll see


This leaker is really reliable.
That account is owned by @PokeFansTaiwan on twitter, he created a separate account for leaks. He's never been wrong about leaks before. Chinese can leak a lot of stuff these days. That said it is always good to take it with a grain of salt of course.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2022)

Where is my show of genuine skill? I dont see it anywhere.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kyu (Jul 11, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Our reliable leaker tweeted this.
> Apparently Leon also has Mega Charizard Y.
> If true, they keep giving him asspulls and this just makes Alain look a way worse


*If* true...why?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 11, 2022)

Kyu said:


> *If* true...why?


Well, you can see it says *unconfirmed* above.
But this guy never got it wrong. I dunno how does he do to leak this stuff. It's amazing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2022)

give Cynthias Kommo-o Z-move 

her doing the little Z dance would be adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Jul 11, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Well, you can see it says *unconfirmed* above.


I know, hence me going through the trouble of bolding and underlining the "If".



Kuzehiko said:


> But this guy never got it wrong. I dunno how does he do to leak this stuff. It's amazing.


Yeah. From an our outsider perspective, finding the channels to obtain the spoilers(when they're legit) always seems impressive in its own way.

*Edit: *btw is this the same leaker you mentioned who said Ash v Cynthia will be 6v6?


----------



## jesusus (Jul 11, 2022)

Good lord, writers just keep on giving with this omega gary stu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 11, 2022)

Kyu said:


> I know, hence me going through the trouble of bolding and underlining the "If".
> 
> 
> Yeah. From an our outsider perspective, finding the channels to obtain the spoilers(when they're legit) always seems impressive in its own way.
> ...


They get it from Baidu. If you understand chinese then anybody can get them too.
Nah, that was the post of a Serebii user that I saw, in short it was another leaker.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 11, 2022)

Might as well stuff Leon's team with 6 Charizards at this point, Shiny Charizard, Mega X Charizard, Mega Y Charizard, Gigantamax Charizard, Dynamax Charizard and Z-Move Charizard, all knowing 20 different moves each, and all can mega evolve and gmax, dmax, z-move whenever they want

Would at least be entertaining of a trainwreck, writers are clearly biased, should at least go all out in their wank

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 11, 2022)

Its so weird that we have so many charizards yet Ash's gets the short end of the stick.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 11, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Might as well stuff Leon's team with 6 Charizards at this point, Shiny Charizard, Mega X Charizard, Mega Y Charizard, Gigantamax Charizard, Dynamax Charizard and Z-Move Charizard, all knowing 20 different moves each, and all can mega evolve and gmax, dmax, z-move whenever they want
> 
> Would at least be entertaining of a trainwreck, writers are clearly biased, should at least go all out in their wank


Ridiculous as fuck.
Leon popped out of nowhere as the strongest trainer and unbeatable champion that never lost meanwhile Cynthia got nothing. All the hype, portrayal and feats they gave her in DP and BW went straight into the dumpster. Very unfair.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2022)

You're exaggerating
Leon already lost to Eternatus (so much for unbeatable) and he barely beat Lances Gyarados (who isnt even his real ace) in 1v1

if he actually beats Ash - then yeah, he has to be #1
if he loses to Ash like everyone else than he is nothing particularly special


And you cant even use both gimmicks onto 1 charizard at once, kek.
At least Ash can use all 3 at once in 1 match.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 11, 2022)

He didn't use Gigamantax Charizard against Eternatus to begin with and I am talking about official battles. Yes, he defeated Lance high diff, and Rihan mid diff pretty much yet it doesn't matter, the plot keeps telling you that he IS unbeatable and has never lost so other regional champions can't defeat him.

Why is that? Leon has never lost in the games either, he is said to have won every tournament that he has participated in (even outside Galar) Nobody has actually beaten him in Galar since he became the champion when he was 10 years old. Undefeated and unbeatable.

I strongly doubt Ash will defeat him if they keep faithful to Leon's story in the core series then Ash won't defeat him.

Edit;
BTW Charizard didn't lose to base Eternatus but Gigantamax Eternatus then Leon wasn't able to use Gigamantax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 11, 2022)

If Leon wasn't so badly designed, obnoxiously wanked, and existed for a reason other than to wank Charizard and himself at the same time, I think he would have been a quasi-decent character for Pokemon anime standards anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> He didn't use Gigamantax Charizard against Eternatus to begin with


Eternatus doesnt allow GMax.
And if he apparently has a Mega and didnt use it, then he is just dumb 



Kuzehiko said:


> I am talking about official battles.


Yes, but why wouldnt battles with legendaries count? Steven fought a bunch, Cynthia too etc.



Kuzehiko said:


> the plot keeps telling you that he IS unbeatable


"show, not tell"



Kuzehiko said:


> has never lost so other regional champions can't defeat him.


We have only seen him fight Lance so far. Diantha will be his second fought champion.
The fact that a jobber like Lance was in the last seasons finals tells me that not everyone present was in the last season.



Kuzehiko said:


> Leon has never lost in the games either


That applies to most/all champions, so a lot them have been undefeated/unseated champions for years. Maybe they lost as kids or w/e, but as reigning champions they were unbeaten until the PC came along.
And its only for Galar.



Kuzehiko said:


> (even outside Galar)


Nothing in the SWSH games states or shows that he has been outside Galar or battled other champions. There is no PWC or anything and he is just Galar champion.
In the SWSH DLC Mustard is excited to try and get the other champions "from far away places" to come and join their DLC tournament, to test himself against them - this implies the opposite - they never fought other regions before.




Kuzehiko said:


> I strongly doubt Ash will defeat him


Im pretty certain he will - Ashes plot armor this season is infinite and Leon/dynamax wont really be relevant as soon as gen 9 comes.
If he wont, then yeah, cant really argue.
But if he will - Leon is one of the 3 champions that Ash defeats


----------



## Kyu (Jul 11, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Its so weird that we have so many charizards yet Ash's gets the short end of the stick.


A shame they wasted Ash's Charizard's return in a shit series like BW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 12, 2022)

Whats up with this Glurak wank?Just use Turtok and seal the deal.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 12, 2022)

Kyu said:


> A shame they wasted Ash's Charizard's return in a shit series like BW.


Holy crap, that was bad. Guess I tried to blank out of my mind forever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 12, 2022)

My guess is Ash's Charizard took a back seat because the writing staff wanted Ash to showcase new pokemon, so they moved the Charizard wank to other characters, namely Alain and Leon.

It is weird, Ash's Charizard was always hyped in the OG series, Gary, Entei, Articuno, then it demolished Iris's Dragonite in BW. Now it's sitting in the sidelines. The reserves were really neglected this series, they could have at least been used to take down some big names like Raihan and Bea. But they didn't cause writers are retards. I had high hopes for this series back in 2019 but it's nearing its end now and potential is wasted as usual.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2022)

Ash is using Sirfetch’d, Dragonite and Lucario against Cynthia or Iris, whoever wins
Gigantamax Gengar is Ash’s trump card against Steven
Cynthia is referred to be the “strongest Dragon-type user”
Even though Alain isn’t a regional Champion, he’s counted as a League Champion
Ash’s strategies against Steven are a lot more tactical than usual
Steven prides on how strong defensively his Pokémon are which will be Ash’s main struggle
Magazine makes a point that people pay a lot of attention to Diantha and Leon’s battle
”Finally, the world will see the true hidden power of the Alola Champion”

“It will be these three that didn’t come out yet. Against Cynthia or Iris, Ash will enter the Semifinals if he can defeat Steven!”.

They are really pushing the point that Ash is fighting for all his Pokémon instead of just his main team this time. He’s applying experience from his other Pokémon into this battle, so we may or may not see some old strategies being used here, or cameos of Ash’s old Pokémon.

Also says Ash powered up Dragon Rush and Will-o-Wisp which will be used to counter Steven’s astronomically strong defenses. They hype Steven up as the “Iron Wall” of the Masters 8, no one has been capable of beating his defenses.

Cynthia VS Iris
Stay tuned to see how she fights against Gaburias. Iris, who aims to be the ace of Dragon-types; a Dragon Master faces Cynthia; the strongest Dragon-type user.


translations from magazine

>Leon prefers to mix overwhelming his opponents and entertaining the crowd, along with being an expert of Gigantamax
>Alain prefers to dive straight in with explosive attacks 
>Diantha prefers to create defensive shields and use a variety of different moves that induce status conditions
>Lance prefers to use decisive attacks that finish off his opponents with one blow
>Iris brings out the full potential of her Dragon-type Pokémon but also can make use of Pokémon with double types
>Steven has the ultimate defense and is easily capable of draining his opponent’s stamina
>Cynthia is the strongest all rounder, she prefers to let her opponent’s move first and can adapt to any situation 
>Ash is a tactical genius and fights with the experience of all his Pokémon. He is also a master of Mega Evolution, Gigantamax, and Z-Moves.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 14, 2022)

Ash and Cynthia are probably the most well rounded of the crew.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 15, 2022)

And Cynthia stomped Iris.
There was absolutely no need for her to use Mega Evolution. It was pointless. 
Base Garchomp wasn't getting stomped by Haxorus, they were evenly matched. There was not a single moment where Cynthia was cornered by Iris. She used Mega Evolution just because lol.

All hail the Queen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2022)

yup, it was clear
Haxorus looked like it was on deaths door

she also could have used Kommo-o instead of the jobber slug, but she is saving it for Ash
in Masters (where Kommo-o originated) it is stated to be literally as strong as Garchomp

Milotic was a beast too

Cynthias strongest 3-man team is Garchomp - Kommo-o - Milotic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solar (Jul 15, 2022)

It was another poor battle. I suppose we should expect poor battles because they didn't previously care to animate anything but Ash's battles, but this has all of the problems that Alain's battle had. Diantha vs Lance has been the best battle so far, likely because it avoided either pet favorite for the series.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cynthia is referred to be the “strongest Dragon-type user”


Not Lance? Not Iris? Not any Dragon-type specialist? Just someone who happens to have her main be a Dragon-type Pokemon?

People here complain about Leon "wank," but Cynthia is Leon with even less interesting characterization despite have generations to improve.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2022)

people complaining about "Cynthia personality boring" are dumb








she is strong and ruthless in battle. Doesnt flinch at hydropump flying inches from her head 
Fun outside of battle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Jul 15, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> people complaining about "Cynthia personality boring" are dumb


I understand that you will defend your waifu, but it doesn't make her any more interesting. The clips you showed aren't an interesting character. It's just evidence of her not being completely one-dimensional.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2022)

Honestly the anime just seems to pretty much wank her at any opportunity. It just think she's okay. It's interesting though because in comparison she's shown as a very junior champion who's still not completely trained in the manga.

And as far as Kommo-o goes, I'm pretty sure the anime takes from games + previous anime content first.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2022)

anime has a direct connection to Masters gacha now - they have an event right now where JN Ash with his entire current team gets dropped onto Masters island

& Kommo-o is taken straight from Masters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Jul 15, 2022)

If Steven vs Ash isn't any good, then we can probably write off this tournament as a lost cause since they actually had that one planned out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 15, 2022)

Since when was Cynthia a dragon type master? Last I checked she was a mix-type user who's ace happened to be dragon type

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2022)

she isnt

and even despite that - she is the strongest dragon-type user

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Jul 15, 2022)

Cynthia is more well liked than Leon for a few reasons.

1. Waifu appeal
2. She did not debut in a shit, divisive generation
3. Her strength does not feel as forced as Leon who is obnoxiously wanked in-verse in all mediums
4. She doesn't come off as a clown

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jul 15, 2022)

What has become of Iris Dragonite??? Seriously, since he's been back he's gotten styled on constantly


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jul 15, 2022)

This ending was fine to me honestly. I just wanted More from Dragonite. He didn't have to win just a better showing. Excadrill got a win even though he could've easily lost why couldn't dragonite do better


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 15, 2022)

Iris's Dragonite is the Ultimate jobber it hasn't won a battle since it beat Dawn's Mamoswine in BW which was 10 years ago. It's been taking Ls right and left since then

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kyu (Jul 15, 2022)

I ain't complaining; Iris' Dragonite deserves every beating it gets.

Overly aggressive as shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anime has a direct connection to Masters gacha now - they have an event right now where JN Ash with his entire current team gets dropped onto Masters island
> 
> & Kommo-o is taken straight from Masters


Gatcha takes whatever versions of whatever the fuck it wants. Until shown otherwise it has nothing to do with the anime.

Not that it matters either way, but don't assume she chose to use something we've never seen.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 15, 2022)

Cynthia uses a Kommo o in the DP episodes of JN, I googled it since I skipped most episodes

Also Ash's Krookodile is champ lvl since it beat Tsunderenite in BW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Gatcha takes whatever versions of whatever the fuck it wants. Until shown otherwise it has nothing to do with the anime.
> 
> Not that it matters either way, but don't assume she chose to use something we've never seen.


? We have seen her Kommo-o in Journeys already and its clearly inspired by her gacha Kommo-o

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 15, 2022)

Cynthia didn't need to use ME.
I think Base Garchomp could have beaten Haxorus high diff at best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2022)

The Cynthia wank is pretty real. Garchomp still had to work for it even while Mega Evolved. Why wouldn't she use her trump card to win there? Iris put up a great fight, but Cynthia's Pokemon generally were just more skilled, which was particularly evident with Milotic and Gastrodon. Iris overcame that with her connection to her Pokemon and this was easily the best fight in the tournament. They managed to tell a story without it feeling forced and that's kind of been Pokemon 2019's MO since the start (feeling forced I mean).

Ash vs Steven is looking pretty good too. I'm kind of glad now that they're not going with the most obvious matchups.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 15, 2022)

Isn't it a bit unfair Iris was the only trainer in this tourney that had zero gimmicks?  Base Chomp would still have won but Iris stood no chance later on even if she beat Cynthia


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2022)

the Dragon Heart/aura thing she does when she telepathically talks to her dragons and allows them to fight harder is her unique pseudo-gimmick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 15, 2022)

Excadrill struggled to beat Gastrodon one of Cynthia's weakest Pokemon in her team.
Milotic stomped Excadrill and Jobbernite easily and Garchomp was NOT cornered by Haxorus, there was no any need for Cynthya to use ME, she did it to honor Iris that's it. Cynthia completely dominated Iris. She did well though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kyu (Jul 15, 2022)

Yeah, I'm in favor of how they kept Cynthia dominant at the end of the day and Iris looking strong by virtue of Haxous putting up an admirable fight against Garchomp. As its champion, Iris did Unova proud.

Alola champ vs Hoenn champ up next

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2022)

Cynthia getting the just amount of wank without getting disgusting like Shiteon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 15, 2022)

Cynthia didn't disappoint and I love how they hyped up her Garchomp, claiming that its battle is stuff of legends literally. Like the Primebeard/Roger stories of the Pokeverse.
Too much savageness in this. Alder died ever since then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aduro (Jul 15, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Iris's Dragonite is the Ultimate jobber it hasn't won a battle since it beat Dawn's Mamoswine in BW which was 10 years ago. It's been taking Ls right and left since then


Pretty much, Iris has potential but always seems to be up against someone two steps ahead. Its crazy that she even got this far considering she has about half the experience that Ash has. Cynthia is one of hte stronger champions for sure. She absolutely curbstomped Paul 6v1 back in Gen IV, and consistently defeated the Sinnoh Elite 4.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (Jul 15, 2022)

Alder is such fodder, and speaks volume how weak BW Ash was, Sinnoh/Kalos Ash would shitstomp that fraud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (Jul 15, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Iris overcame that with her connection to her Pokemon and this was easily the best fight in the tournament. They managed to tell a story without it feeling forced and that's kind of been Pokemon 2019's MO since the start (feeling forced I mean).


Honestly if you want that kind of character, Yellow in Adventures is that but 10X better. Especially in her final battle with Lance.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 15, 2022)

Adventures adaptation would be nice . The only nitpick I have with the series is that the PokeSpe mangaka forces game mechanics like levels and HP in some times and it makes the battles less natural. Also everyone and their mothers are fighting legendaries too much in later generations, making the legends look more pathetic like how Goh caught Suicune.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2022)

Nothing will make legendaries  pathetic more than goh not even fighting or overcoming a difficult trial.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2022)

MARRY ME QUEEN

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 15, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> It’s the weirdest time for Ash to retire as a main character if he does in this series, *weakest Pokémon* compared to the past and off characterization along with Goh sue taking up the un needed focous.
> 
> XY Ash would have been the perfect time for this.
> 
> ...


ugh no, it's his best team if we exclude XY and that can still change because only Greninja and maybe Goodra made the difference.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2022)

this team is clearly meant to be his strongest bar none

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 15, 2022)

I love Cynthia's reaction when Milotic gets slammed against the wall by Haxorus. She is so calm and collected. She doesn't even turn around till calling it back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 15, 2022)

Journeys team may be the strongest but that strength feels forced than some of Ash's past pokemon, most of these guys were random stragglers that suddenly became champ level on capture. Would have been better if Ash had rotated his reserves this series depending on the location which I initially thought to be the case like in the early "Battle Frontier" episode where they had us believing the likes of Sceptile would return, not fucking Mr Mime  

JN has a lot of flaws, the power level hype aside from the masses, writing is pretty mediocre for what it could have been.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 15, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Nothing will make legendaries  pathetic more than goh not even fighting or overcoming a difficult trial.


I make it a personal headcanon that they lose their legendary status after getting captured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 15, 2022)

Iris wanted to attack Mega Garchomp with the same close range Dragon Pulse that Leon used on Alain's MCX. Didn't work out 

Edit:

Jobbernite

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2022)

Cynhtia>Leon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 16, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The Cynthia wank is pretty real. Garchomp still had to work for it even while Mega Evolved. Why wouldn't she use her trump card to win there? Iris put up a great fight, but Cynthia's Pokemon generally were just more skilled, which was particularly evident with Milotic and Gastrodon. Iris overcame that with her connection to her Pokemon and this was easily the best fight in the tournament. They managed to tell a story without it feeling forced and that's kind of been Pokemon 2019's MO since the start (feeling forced I mean).
> 
> Ash vs Steven is looking pretty good too. I'm kind of glad now that they're not going with the most obvious matchups.


This. I honestly think Iris could have won if she had had a z move or dynamax. And yeah the first decent fight of the tournament. This is how alain should have lost.



Lalisa said:


> It was another poor battle. I suppose we should expect poor battles because they didn't previously care to animate anything but Ash's battles, but this has all of the problems that Alain's battle had. Diantha vs Lance has been the best battle so far, likely because it avoided either pet favorite for the series.
> 
> Not Lance? Not Iris? Not any Dragon-type specialist? Just someone who happens to have her main be a Dragon-type Pokemon?
> 
> People here complain about Leon "wank," but Cynthia is Leon with even less interesting characterization despite have generations to improve.



How was this battle as bad as alain's? If anything this was the best battle so far. Both at least looked like competent trainers and the loser lost in a respectable way which is way more then can be said for alain. It's still not that great mind you especially compared to major battles of past pokemon seasons tho obviously. I'd say mediocre at worst.

I do agree tho that cynthia tends to be very overrated as well tho (Both in regard to her strength and character.). Tho she definitely isn't as pushed as leon has been.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 16, 2022)

If Alan stays for Ash’s fight I hope he actually says something to him this time 

Iris did better than Alan, why the Hell did they waste a cameo on flipping Trip?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kyu (Jul 16, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Edit:
> 
> Jobbernite



I approve of this message.

Knowing her Dragonite is a notorious asshole makes that vid all the more satisfying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 16, 2022)

They left out the best fight with Krookodile  Dumb twitter

Also why is the anime emphasizing type match ups again? Last I check the BS writers let Darkrai survive a GUTS STAB boosted Megahorn from Sleep Talk Hera

Even a lvl 50 Hera vs lvl 100 Darkrai with MAX EVs in defense would get KOd by a super-effective GUTS, STAB boosted Megahorn from Heracross. But a little non-STAB, unboosted fairy voice suddenly is KOing every dragon left and right. Man writers are

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2022)

>game mechanics in anime

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2022)

I liked the fight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 16, 2022)

Steven said:


> Cynhtia>Leon


In the games Cynthia has the overall better team out of all champions. Her team is the most balanced and she has counter for all types. While not officially the strongest she is considered to be the strongest.  

Games>whatever bullshit the anime comes up with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2022)

Leon needs to beat Ash to be #1 in the anime


if he doesnt then ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 16, 2022)

Alita said:


> This. I honestly think Iris could have won if she had had a z move or dynamax. And yeah the first decent fight of the tournament. This is how alain should have lost.


This is just my opinion but I think Cynthia would have beaten her even had Iris used any gimmick. First because Cynthia is ranked #2
2ndly because of narrative, Ash will face Steven #3, Cynthia #2 and Leon #1 get the pattern? And ultimately because Iris didn't really forced her to use ME. Base Garchomp and Haxorus were pretty even. Cynthia kept dominating her the entire fight. She used ME to honor Iris, not because she was being cornered.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2022)

Iris had 0% chance to win

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Iris had 0% chance to win


Yeah even if she had used gimmicks she would have lost high diff at best. Cynthia didn't use Kommo-o either.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 16, 2022)

Iris was doomed. But now all the Iris fans on twitter are crying for her, "how can you hate this character?" No one cares enough to hate Iris, she was just in a mediocre series and her Axew ate up screen time getting lost all the time like Zoro.

The Unova League was so bad they interrupt it midway with a Axew gets lost filler episode

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 16, 2022)

I don't hate Iris personally but she's clearly not suited to be a champion.  Why does she keep using jobbernite? It's lost 7 battles in a row.
She has a Goodra why not to use it? 
She clearly didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2022)

it seems that what Irises dragon powers did to Haxorus last attack is split the Dragon Pulse into many attacks + enhance them which allowed it to counter some of the DM meteors

regular DPs dont do that (and we have seen at least 2 in this tournament already - from Leon and from Iris herself earlier). And they are MUCH smaller

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2022)

So is Iris power , more similar to Yellow or to Genki from Monster Rancher?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 16, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Iris was doomed. But now all the Iris fans on twitter are crying for her, "how can you hate this character?" No one cares enough to hate Iris, she was just in a mediocre series and her Axew ate up screen time getting lost all the time like Zoro.
> 
> The Unova League was so bad they interrupt it midway with a Axew gets lost filler episode


I didn’t even know she had fans, this masters tournament arc just keeps surprising me, I learned Trip had actual fan’s too when I saw them complain on twitter how they thought he should get something too.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> So is Iris power , more similar to Yellow or to Genki from Monster Rancher?


----------



## jesusus (Jul 16, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> I didn’t even know she had fans, this masters tournament arc just keeps surprising me, I learned Trip had actual fan’s too when I saw them complain on twitter how they thought he should get something too.


The bootleg Paul has fans?  One of the blandest rivals. Iris only returned because she was champion in B2W2, otherwise she would have been ignored like Cilan was in JN.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 16, 2022)

So Haxorus' Dragon Pulse got asspulled in a way that we've never seen before in the show.
Who dares to say Iris wasn't being benefited either?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> So Haxorus' Dragon Pulse got asspulled in a way that we've never seen before in the show.
> Who dares to say Iris wasn't being benefited either?


they didnt give her an official gimmick since she already her own

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 16, 2022)

jesusus said:


> The bootleg Paul has fans?  One of the blandest rivals. Iris only returned because she was champion in B2W2, otherwise she would have been ignored like Cilan was in JN.


Paul was the most popular rival of Ash’s since, Trip was the wannabe Paul of the time 

Its really weird, it’s like Journey’s likes trolling the fans. I don’t think any one asked for Iris to be in this yet here we are.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Iris wanted to attack Mega Garchomp with the same close range Dragon Pulse that Leon used on Alain's MCX. Didn't work out
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Jobbernite


Dammit you 2.


Luffyfan38 said:


> I didn’t even know she had fans, this masters tournament arc just keeps surprising me, I learned Trip had actual fan’s too when I saw them complain on twitter how they thought he should get something too.


Yes she does. 


jesusus said:


> The bootleg Paul has fans?  One of the blandest rivals. Iris only returned because she was champion in B2W2, otherwise she would have been ignored like Cilan was in JN.


Don't compare her to that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Paul was the most popular rival of Ash’s since, Trip was the wannabe Paul of the time
> 
> Its really weird, it’s like Journey’s likes trolling the fans. I don’t think any one asked for Iris to be in this yet here we are.


Paul will never be as good as Gary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 16, 2022)

Steven said:


> Paul will never be as good as Gary


??? Besides growing up together what made Gary so special? He hardly appeared in either Kanto or Johto and didn’t interact with the other rival’s when the leagues happened.

I hated those annoying dam cheerleaders of his.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alita (Jul 16, 2022)

And the cynthia bias continues.  

Haxorus was clearly not getting stomped by mega chomp and could easily deal with it's draco meteor in it's base form. It could physically match mega chomp and could contest it's best dragon move while mega with a weaker one. Imagine how much stronger it could have been had it been a z move. There is also no reason to believe cynthia was holding back especially when she stated she was not.

Tho then again these writers are terrible and already contradicted their own scaling in lance vs diantha so you could realistically believe anything about the strength or ranking of these "champions" at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## king81992 (Jul 17, 2022)

Steven said:


> Paul will never be as good as Gary


Gary was never good. The only advantage he had over Ash were better Pokemon and cheerleaders. Even with better Pokemon, he only made Top 32 in Kanto, getting eliminated before Ash.  In Johto, he lost to Ash in the Round of 16.

Gary was insufferable until his later appearances and the current series managed to make him likable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 17, 2022)

Snarky troll Gary was funny in OS, but Shudo or whoever in charge of writing his episodes did not do a good job portraying him as a rival to Ash, seeing as they never even fought until after the Orange Islands with the 1v1 Eevee v Pikachu.

It's partially understandable as OS was more light hearted comedy than the serious battle botting we see in later gens but still, for Gary to get 10 badges and brag his way to the Indigo League, to only drop out at top 32? I feel like that was some lazy way to wrap up their rivalry back then as a sign that Ash surpassed Gary, but it was just dumb, Johto League did their rivalry justice in the end. But overall too much filler in Johto as well aside from that memorable episode with Bayleef racing Arcanine, Ash and Gary barely interacted at all.

For the banter and making Ash look like a buffoon, OS Gary is good, but when it comes to serious rivalries, Paul easily takes it over the rest.

Also im bored so Im gonna list the best battles I think of each series, in terms of hype and intensity.

Kanto - Ash vs Blaine, 2nd pick- Kingler vs. Mandy
Orange Islands - Ash vs Drake
Johto - Ash vs. Gary, 2nd pick- Heracross vs. Scizor
AG - Ash vs. Tyson. Hoenn League wasn't memorable since all the rivals were one-off CotDs
BF - Charizard vs. Articuno
DP - Ash vs. Paul, all their battles were good
BW - Ash vs. Stephan (only decent league battle), BW had the worst battles
XY - Ash vs. Alain at the League
SM - Ash vs. Kukui (the only 6v6 in this series )
JN - Ash vs. Volkner I guess

Overall
1. Ash vs Paul (Sinnoh League)
2. Ash vs Alain (Kalos League)
3. Ash vs Blaine (First time Ash had a fully-evolved pokemon fight, a very hype fight even today)

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 17, 2022)

Alita said:


> And the cynthia bias continues.
> 
> Haxorus was clearly not getting stomped by mega chomp and could easily deal with it's draco meteor in it's base form. It could physically match mega chomp and could contest it's best dragon move while mega with a weaker one. Imagine how much stronger it could have been had it been a z move. There is also no reason to believe cynthia was holding back especially when she stated she was not.
> 
> Tho then again these writers are terrible and already contradicted their own scaling in lance vs diantha so you could realistically believe anything about the strength or ranking of these "champions" at this point.


Come on Alita get on the Cynthia train

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2022)

Cynthia fan of 15 years here 

Cant wait for her Ash match (even though she will lose to MC)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 17, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cynthia fan of 15 years here
> 
> Cant wait for her Ash match (even though she will lose to MC)


Mandatory loss to mc, Ash has plot armor per narrative till he battles Leon. It's not a big deal if you take into account those things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gunchar (Jul 17, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> People here complain about Leon "wank," but Cynthia is Leon with even less interesting characterization despite have generations to improve.




Leon's 'personality': Is *UNDEFEATED*, likes Charizard(which is just a terrible choice to be the Ace of the freaking Gen 8 Champ), is *UNDEFEATED*, has a terrible sense of direction(this literally comes off like as if a bad fanfiction writer remembered what Oda said about Zoro, and then thought that will surely make their Gary Stu awesome), is *UNDEFEATED*, acts like a clown(but hey he fittingly also looks like one, in a way that he seems like a parody where only the writers themselves don't understand the parody), is *UNDEFEATED*, has a little brother, is *UNDEFEATED*, was the absolute definition of a a tell don't show character(which is the exact opposite of not just good writing but also Cynthia, and Leon is even portrayed like a Hypocrite who prevents the players from doing cool things which he allegedly does off-screen, but was on-screen an absolutely incompetent joke in the games) until the ULTRA wank portrayal in the anime, oh and have i already mentioned that he is *UNDEFEATED* cause i think that's something everyone needed to hear again XD...

Cynthia isn't an awesome written character(but we're talking about Pokemon here, so who the hell even expected that) but offered at least multiple genuinely difficult fights(except for a minority of players), is an established Superboss since Gen 5, is a likeable character with several appearances throughout multiple Gens, her ice cream fetish for example isn't any less of what they honestly sold us as a personality for Leon, and in comparison to a character like Leon who has pretty much no redeeming qualities(okay he has a solid team, which gets dragged down by the blatantly pandering + unfitting Charizard and the fact that the battle with him was still laughably easy) Cynthia almost looks like freaking Manga Alita/Gally from BAA/Gunnm and if a Champ of Champs even was really needed she's the obvious choice for that.

Leon in 3 memes:





The many fan theories of him being a Homelander style villain whould've been so much better(+perfectly fitting, cause pretty much everything about him anyways already just screams that he's a fake douchebag), and he could've been actually the most interessting Champ instead of a straight up insult to the players who is on his best way to also become an insult to the viewers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 17, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Leon's 'personality': Is *UNDEFEATED*, likes Charizard(which is just a terrible choice to be the Ace of the freaking Gen 8 Champ), is *UNDEFEATED*, has a terrible sense of direction(this literally comes off like as if a bad fanfiction writer remembered what Oda said about Zoro, and then thought that will surely make their Gary Stu awesome), is *UNDEFEATED*, acts like a clown(but hey he fittingly also looks like one, in a way that he seems like a parody where only the writers themselves don't understand the parody), is *UNDEFEATED*, has a little brother, is *UNDEFEATED*, was the absolute definition of a a tell don't show character(which is the exact opposite of not just good writing but also Cynthia, and Leon is even portrayed like a Hypocrite who prevents the players from doing cool things which he allegedly does off-screen, but was on-screen an absolutely incompetent joke in the games) until the ULTRA wank portrayal in the anime, oh and have i already mentioned that he is *UNDEFEATED* cause i think that's something everyone needed to hear again XD...
> 
> Cynthia isn't an awesome written character(but we're talking about Pokemon here, so who the hell even expected that) but offered at least multiple genuinely difficult fights(except for a minority of players), is an established Superboss since Gen 5, is a likeable character with several appearances throughout multiple Gens, her ice cream fetish for example isn't any less of what they honestly sold us as a personality for Leon, and in comparison to a character like Leon who has pretty much no redeeming qualities(okay he has a solid team, which gets dragged down by the blatantly pandering + unfitting Charizard and the fact that the battle with him was still laughably easy) Cynthia almost looks like freaking Manga Alita/Gally from BAA/Gunnm and if a Champ of Champs even was really needed she's the obvious choice for that.
> 
> ...


Do not forget he is also *UNBEATABLE*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gunchar (Jul 17, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Do not forget he is also *UNBEATABLE*


I've already proven he's not as i've steamrolled him and gave him Vietnam Flashbacks to Eternatus flexing on him.

And i also just remembered someone with better characterization than Leon:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2022)

Did you by any chance forget he has a charizard, hmm ? 
a gigantamax Charizard from KANTO


please buy our merch

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Cynthia isn't an awesome written character(but we're talking about Pokemon here, so who the hell even expected that) but offered at least multiple genuinely difficult fights(except for a minority of players), is an established Superboss since Gen 5, is a likeable character with several appearances throughout multiple Gens, her ice cream fetish for example isn't any less of what they honestly sold us as a personality for Leon, and in comparison to a character like Leon who has pretty much no redeeming qualities(okay he has a solid team, which gets dragged down by the blatantly pandering + unfitting Charizard and the fact that the battle with him was still laughably easy) Cynthia almost looks like freaking Manga Alita/Gally from BAA/Gunnm and if a Champ of Champs even was really needed she's the obvious choice for that.


This is the only thing that you said that relates to anime (or related to even having a personality trait):


> her ice cream fetish for example isn't any less of what they honestly sold us as a personality for Leon



The rest of what you said mostly has to do with the games and her difficulty there in. And it proves my point. Because at least Leon has "acts like a clown," which is more than "takes one hour to pick an ice cream flavor" (the two traits you've bothered to point out).



> offered at least multiple genuinely difficult fights(except for a minority of players)


I understand that many of you started in Gen IV. I took a break after Sapphire and came back in Platinum and had no difficulty with her and never had. Her being difficult when you were a kid isn't interesting though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2022)

The contrast between Cynthias dorkiness/nerdiness/troll moments and ruthlessness in battle is great to watch

manga Cynthia is fun too


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2022)

Ive  realized that people who defend Leon wether they like him or dislike a character he is being compared to are on a constant autogoal session....

Most of them are like " I mean he seems like a nazi but actually is fascist and you dont see that"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Jul 17, 2022)

How can anyone defend Leon? He's the icing on the fuck you players that actually want a good game cake in the trainwreck that is SwDogShit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2022)

Criticizing Cynthia isn't the same as defending Leon. Except in the mind of crazy Cynthia fans, I guess, who probably know that Cynthia lacks a lot but deflect to other characters like Leon as a way to cover up for her shortcomings. It doesn't work of course because criticizing Cynthia isn't the same thing as defending Leon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2022)

we will talk about Leon again after he loses to Ash

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 18, 2022)

No Sabrina fans here?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2022)

Steven said:


> No Sabrina fans here?


Her anime episodes


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 18, 2022)

Cynthia has haters?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Cynthia has haters?


anyone/anything popular always has haters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyone/anything popular always has haters


Dam, Masters 8 you’ve done it again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 18, 2022)

Is it me or they toned down the amount of "dodge it!" commands in the M8 and everyone is taking turns to attack? Are they trying to make these battles resemble the games turn based system?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 18, 2022)

Do any of you feel irked that E4/Champion pokemon goes down in 2-3 hits?

prior to the M8 tournament these godzillas usually takes a ton of damage before going down if not outright outlasting whatever hits them.

just Leon vs Lance fight in the beginning was the proof enough. They literally exchanged like a dozen moves on each other plus Dynamax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 18, 2022)

They can animated hundreds of filler episodes with much glee, but when it comes to serious plot-relevant fights, they just half-ass it in all aspects, animation, pacing, hype, intensity, team selections, writing, etc. 

brief 3v3s in the world finals? Regal Champion battles with less intensity than the pity-badge collector Ash in the Indigo League?

Why are writers so allergic to high level full battles? Ash vs Paul felt more like a battle of seasoned trainers than anything in the mighty M8

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Is it me or they toned down the amount of "dodge it!" commands in the M8 and everyone is taking turns to attack? Are they trying to make these battles resemble the games turn based system?


Did you realize it as well?
I am really surprised after two decades they started to follow some of the game mechanics lol.



jesusus said:


> They can animated hundreds of filler episodes with much glee, but when it comes to serious plot-relevant fights, they just half-ass it in all aspects, animation, pacing, hype, intensity, team selections, writing, etc.
> 
> brief 3v3s in the world finals? Regal Champion battles with less intensity than the pity-badge collector Ash in the Indigo League?
> 
> Why are writers so allergic to high level full battles? Ash vs Paul felt more like a battle of seasoned trainers than anything in the mighty M8


Apparently because they don't want to be repetitive of Ash's team (they could make use of his reserves if this were a legit reason) and the audience ratings drops when there are Ash non related battles. That and the fact that a full battle would take 2/3 episodes so the length is also an issue for the anime team.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyone/anything popular always has haters


Damn,Leon must be super popular

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2022)

Steven said:


> Damn,Leon must be super popular


everything popular has haters
but not everything that has haters is popular

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2022)

@Foxfoxal what did you think of Iris vs Cynthia battle?


----------



## gunchar (Jul 19, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> This is the only thing that you said that relates to anime (or related to even having a personality trait):
> 
> 
> The rest of what you said mostly has to do with the games and her difficulty there in.



The only advantage Anime Leon has over Games Leon is that he isn't used as someone who actively prevents viewers from doing cool things, but his Ultra-wank portrayal isn't really much better than his tell don't show portrayal.



Lalisa said:


> And it proves my point. Because at least Leon has "acts like a clown," which is more than "takes one hour to pick an ice cream flavor" (the two traits you've bothered to point out).



So first of all, are you aware that *UNDEFEATED* Gary Stu who looks like a clown + acts like a clown just equals Ultra-obnoxious character? And second, if we use how they act as personality, Cynthia's calm + pensive + curious/interested in the growth of others + kinda ruthless behaviour fits far better to a Champ(especially with her archeological/adventurous background in mind) and don't equals an obnoxious character.



Lalisa said:


> I understand that many of you started in Gen IV.



Cool, i've started in Gen I, hell i've played Pokemon the first time in a Pikachu Bus before the official release and the second time it was Pokemon Green in freaking japanese.



Lalisa said:


> I took a break after Sapphire and came back in Platinum and had no difficulty with her and never had.



Even ignoring that Platinum Cynthia is easier than Diamond/Pearl Cynthia, that makes you part of the minority i've already mentioned. And there are also the multiple other fights with her, like her straight up Superboss appearance in Gen V which is responsible for even more Cynthia is hardcore memes, let alone Remake Cynthia who is pretty much considered to be the closest to a competetive player a NPC in the main games ever was.



Lalisa said:


> Her being difficult when you were a kid isn't interesting though.



I personally don't know any adult person who had any trouble with Leon, and know at least one kid(never played any Pokemon game except Go before) who had by being generous to Leon at most middling difficulty, but know several adults and back then teens/kids who had trouble in Cynthia fights, had trouble in Cynthia fights myself as a teen and adult and felt always like in a proper fight against Remake Cynthia while the Leon fight was just an absolute disappointment(and no, the rematches were definitely also not impressive) after his whole character was already just annoying. Hell even freaking speedrunners, competetive players, pros, etc..., regularily rank Cynthia as most difficult, one of the most difficult, high up there, etc..., good luck finding many who think the same about Leon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 19, 2022)

We have an unfortunate filler episode before Ash vs Cynthia about Chloe, why? No idea, she’s not even main character enough to attend the masters 8 tournament.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> We have an unfortunate filler episode before Ash vs Cynthia about Chloe, why? No idea, she’s not even main character enough to attend the masters 8 tournament.


I guess they have to give a closure to her character storyline. Although she is not a main character she has gotten a lot of development so I assume that's why episodes 119 and 120 will be focused on her.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 22, 2022)

What a shitty episode.
Steven dominated the entire battle.
Mega Metagross stomped the shit out of Pikachu and they resorted to Pikachu's asspull Z-Move in a last minute thing so Ash could win. Disgusting as heck. Also the battle was ass boring and the animation bad yet again. Steven was great but the plot had to let Ash win even if he didn't deserve it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (Jul 22, 2022)

Disappointing to hear.

I'll check it out later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (Jul 22, 2022)

Where do you guys usually watch this? Usually I can only find the raw unsubbed ones on youtube this early.

Also these cameos make no sense. Why is Tyson and Katy, (the Hoenn league rivals) hanging around with Harley, Birch and Drew? Also it's funny that we haven't even seen a cameo of Cilan watching Iris's battle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Jul 22, 2022)

This gives me new appreciation of how incredible Ash vs. Alain looked, especially Pikachu taking down Alain's TTar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2022)

Im *only *here for Cynthia

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 22, 2022)

I honestly can't imagine Ash fairly winning against Cynthia without the plot's help after today's episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 22, 2022)

Kalos Ash vs Sawyer/Alain had good animation worthy of a high stakes tournament. Too bad they off-screened the earlier matches. They don't really try anymore with setting up rivals for Ash. I get they were going for Ash is strong wank but seems really dumb and counterproductive of the writers when they had him losing in the end anyways.

Sinnoh had good battles overall, rivals and most reserve usage Ash has used to date.

Kanto/Johto are okay. Hoenn is eh. Unova was bs, Alola is still a pity league.

Overall Sinnoh/Kalos remain the best and feel like an actual battle of strong trainers and not the clown fest that is M8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 22, 2022)

Where do you watch the episodes so early?


----------



## Aduro (Jul 22, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> I honestly can't imagine Ash fairly winning against Cynthia without the plot's help after today's episode.


Eh, depends if Cynthia has a strategy more advanced than smashing her mons into Ash's for more than a third fo the match. Nobody else seems to. Besides Diantha who is going to job to Leon.
The only really smart move for me was Ash using a Z-Move, with lots of strands to deal with Metagross' mobility rather than going for the straight power of dynamax.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 22, 2022)

3v3s feel easier to cheese than 6v6 due to only being a half team. If you have 1 left versus 2, you can easily cheese through if your last member is an ace. 



Also what's with these cheap 3v3 animations ending in 1 or 2 shots? Why is a Meta Metagross dying to one Iron Tail? While Lv5 Snivys put up a better fight? The movie 20 music was nice but the writing and animation were horrible. 



Steven said:


> Where do you watch the episodes so early?


Youtube has uploads with no subs or ones that have one or two sentences badly translated.

But the dialogue and context is simple enough to interpret I think. I usually never go back and rewatch it with english subtitles because its fluff dialogue  "YEAH SATOSHI GO!! PIKACHU GO! YEAH!!" or if Leon is in the episode "LEON LET ME VERBALLY DEEPTHROAT YOU FOR THE WHOLE EPISODE!"


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jul 22, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Why is a Meta Metagross dying to one Iron Tail?


Ash has been beating Metagross since the Hoenn region. Pikachu already beat 2 up to this point.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 22, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Ash has been beating Metagross since the Hoenn region. Pikachu already beat 2 up to this point.


Those weren't a champions ace though. Not all Metagrosses are equal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 22, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Ash has been beating Metagross since the Hoenn region. Pikachu already beat 2 up to this point.


4
Anabel's
Tyson's
Alain's
Steven's



jesusus said:


> Those weren't a champions ace though. Not all Metagrosses are equal


Agree.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jul 22, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Those weren't a champions ace though. Not all Metagrosses are equal


Not my point. Ash as well as Pikachu have been taking out Metagross throughout his different journeys. So while it is a champions ace Ash and Pikachu have the experience from these battles.



Kuzehiko said:


> 4
> Anabel's
> Tyson's
> Alain's
> Steven's


Good catch I didn't even remember the first two. Looking back this just reinforces that they have the experience to take on Metagross and believably beat them. By all means it should've taken more effort but it's not unbelievable


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 22, 2022)

Nah, experience against a specific pokemon is of no use in the anime. Specially when you have  it against the mega metagross that duked it out with Primal Kyogre it makes no sense .

Fighting 100 metagross clearly weaker than the one you are fighting doesnt give you valid experience, its like fighting kids in preparation for a fight with an adult. Thats grasping at straws, it makes sense logically speaking but doesnt reflect what has been shown prior.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jul 22, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Nah, experience against a specific pokemon is of no use in the anime.


I get your point but we have examples of this not being the case as recent as alola with Rowlet/decidueye and litten/incineroar. Going further back we have Pikachu vs Elekid in sinnoh and Pikachu vs. Raichu in Kanto, sinnoh and to an extent journeys. 


luffy no haki said:


> doesnt reflect what has been shown prior.


Yes and what's been shown prior is that Pikachu normally doesn't lose to Metagross. Even taking away the metagross example Pikachu also has taken on megas, legendaries, and ultrabeasts so him being able to defeat a champions Mega isn't so farfetched here.


----------



## Kyu (Jul 22, 2022)

Saw bits and pieces but gotta wait till half decent subs come out.

Nearly took twenty years but I'm pleased that Ash & Pikachu redeemed themselves from that shitty loss to Meowth 'n boots back in the Hoenn League.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 22, 2022)

If we count the experience as a catalyst then Pikachu wouldn't need a Z-Move. Before SM  Pikachu was defeating legendaries and pseudo-legendaries right and left. It was too broken even before getting a Z-Move and now with Z-Move is unstoppable in 1 on 1 at least. Experience does not make the difference in my opinion.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 22, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> We have an unfortunate filler episode before Ash vs Cynthia about Chloe, why? No idea, she’s not even main character enough to attend the masters 8 tournament.


They need to promote the new eevelution for the next game to came this year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 22, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> They need to promote the new eevelution for the next game to came this year.


Is there a new Eevee evolution confirmed?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 22, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Is there a new Eevee evolution confirmed?



No confirmation but....

Too much hype and suspense with this Pokemon, why the anime even devotes several episodes with this pokemon who meets all his *evolutions *and are unable to evolve ? Scarlet and Violet also came this year, something fishy for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kyu (Jul 22, 2022)

Finally saw the episode in its entirety. First half of the episode was doodoo - it's getting ridiculous how some of these pokemon are going down to one move. Turn based combat isn't visually appealing in the anime.

Second half had less of the same problem in Pikachu vs Mega Metagross. For what it was, it was alright. Pikachu deserved the win after the beating it took. Still, Pikachu's Z move KOing Metagross would've been much more believable than Iron Tail of all things.

Iris gushing over Wooloo was an adorable highlight of the episode for me.

Still don't know why Alain was in the tournament. And what was with his final words to Ash? Leon violated Alain so badly he reverted to generic NPC dialog.

Seeing as Pikachu got the W for Ash in the opening round, I'm guessing Dragonite and Lucario will play pivotal roles in defeating Mega Garchomp and Gmax Charizard, respectively. If not then Dragonite is gonna eat shit again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 22, 2022)

I probably would have been more accepting of this if they had ended it at the Z move but the iron tail is borderline insulting after getting that beating... Its like watching Luffy vs Katakuri again but shorter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2022)

Looks like the anime now truly is matching the games.........quality.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 22, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Looks like the anime now truly is matching the games.........quality.


The anime hasn't been the same since XY


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> They need to promote the new eevelution for the next game to came this year.


Always thought of her Eevee as “partner Eevee” from the Let’s Go games  

where it can use all those moves from its evolution, but it can’t evolve


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 23, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Always thought of her Eevee as “partner Eevee” from the Let’s Go games
> 
> where it can use all those moves from its evolution, but it can’t evolve


Nah, that’s Suiren’s Eevee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> The anime hasn't been the same since XY

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 23, 2022)

This whole tournament has sucked Ass so Ash winning this way I could care less.

Whats the frustrating part is May and Dent not making cameo appearances but May’s rivals do? Harley of all characters? I didn’t think they paid attention to any of this stuff, maybe Nando since he did both but come on.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 23, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Whats the frustrating part is May and Dent not making cameo appearances but May’s rivals do? Harley of all characters? I didn’t think they paid attention to any of this stuff, maybe Nando since he did both but come on.


It's not a coincidence.
They are obviously saving Ash's friends cameo for the Leon battle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 23, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Do any of you feel irked that E4/Champion pokemon goes down in 2-3 hits?
> 
> prior to the M8 tournament these godzillas usually takes a ton of damage before going down if not outright outlasting whatever hits them.
> 
> just Leon vs Lance fight in the beginning was the proof enough. They literally exchanged like a dozen moves on each other plus Dynamax.


 Oh we are well aware. It's one of many reasons why so many people don't like this series and complain about it all the time. 

These battles are joke compared to ash vs alain at the kalos league or ash's battles at the johto league. It doesn't feel like your watching champions battle at all. These writers are so lazy compared to battles the franchise has given us in past anime arcs.

Another awful battle. They couldn't have made it any more obvious that ash's plot armor saved him here. This is also another battle with poor animation considering what it is.

Don't see how people can have any hope for the semi finals matches being decent at this point. Ash vs Leon is the only match that the writers might actually try to put any effort in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 23, 2022)

Still missing Misty and Rocko episodes.Sun and Moon has 4...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 23, 2022)

The writing team, director, and animators in charge of this bs needs to be fired, I don't know how this anime has ratings above the negatives at all. But then, unsurprisingly on youtube and twitter you see stuff like "OMG JN WRITERS ARE SO GOOD! THIS WAS THE BEST EPISODE EVER!! XD! #THANKYOUJNWRITERS! #JNHYPE #ASHVSLEON"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 23, 2022)

Wait,we get next week a filler episode?


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 23, 2022)

I heard that no other pokemon lasted through Pikachu’s Z move before? At least Metagross took that and Fishous Rend.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2022)

jesusus said:


> The writing team, director, and animators in charge of this bs needs to be fired, I don't know how this anime has ratings above the negatives at all. But then, unsurprisingly on youtube and twitter you see stuff like "OMG JN WRITERS ARE SO GOOD! THIS WAS THE BEST EPISODE EVER!! XD! #THANKYOUJNWRITERS! #JNHYPE #ASHVSLEON"


Pokemon got their fans trained.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 23, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Pokemon got their fans trained.


TPC: Remember to say #ThankYouGameFreak, #ThankYouTPC, #ThankYouTPCI
Fans: YES MASTER RUFF RUFF !! 

The mechanism in which Pokemon Brand fealty is employed is no different than the Pavlov's dog experiment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> I heard that no other pokemon lasted through Pikachu’s Z move before? At least Metagross took that and Fishous Rend.



Only because MetaGOD avoided half of the rays. He got hit only by 3 of them. 
(and then got down by a fucking iron tail - wtf?)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 25, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 26, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Pokemon got their fans trained.


I think it’s more the fact that old school fans maybe new fans too have been excited for Ash to get this far. I’d enjoy it myself if the dam Journey’s staff wouldn’t keep screwing things up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> I think it’s more the fact that old school fans maybe new fans too have been excited for Ash to get this far. I’d enjoy it myself if the dam Journey’s staff wouldn’t keep screwing things up.


Trained.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 26, 2022)

ARF ARF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Jul 26, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Pokemon got their fans trained.


You gotta assume a lot of them were already furries, so that's a headstart.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 26, 2022)

RUFF RUFF PET ME MASUDA!!! I WILL BUY YOUR [SHIT] GAME WITH TRIPLE THE PRICE!!! RUFF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 27, 2022)

Aduro said:


> You gotta assume a lot of them were already furries, so that's a headstart.


Don’t forget them shippers


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 27, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2022)

Nice touch....they still disrespected Steven with rhat Iron Tail tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 27, 2022)

Writers were so lazy they ripped dialogue from the games verbatim, they're not even trying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 28, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Writers were so lazy they ripped dialogue from the games verbatim, they're not even trying


Wow, imagine using game dialogue for game characters on an anime based on a game series.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 28, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Wow, imagine using game dialogue for game characters on an anime based on a game series.


No, the writers can't even give their characters any original personality, they're just walking advertisements and cardboard cutouts. The M8 are barely characters at all. Virtually zero creativity from the anime staff, as usual.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 28, 2022)

jesusus said:


> No, the writers can't even give their characters any original personality, they're just walking advertisements and cardboard cutouts. The M8 are barely characters at all. Virtually zero creativity from the anime staff, as usual.


They even made Alan more boring than he was before, how does that work?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm so upset we didn't get Paul in the platinum remake. Huge missed opportunity to make a rival that we'd actually like. Instead we kept Barry...


----------



## animegod12345 (Jul 29, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> They even made Alan more boring than he was before, how does that work?


Nah you guys just want Alan to be this ultra badass to be honest


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 30, 2022)

Semi-finals are officially confirmed to be 6 vs 6.
I feel so bad for Diantha. Her battle against Leon will last only one episode she's getting curbstomped hard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Semi-finals are officially confirmed to be 6 vs 6.


Really?
Nice


>"Ash is driven into a corner in face of Cynthia's strategy!? Cynthia has the upper hand in battling experience, knowledge of moves and overall strength, just how will Ash fight back!"
>"Time to show the full strength of the six he's trained!"


 my queen

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kyu (Jul 30, 2022)

Ash v. Cynthia is 6v6?

I'll take it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 30, 2022)

animegod12345 said:


> Nah you guys just want Alan to be this ultra badass to be honest


No, what I wanted from him was an actual conversation between him and Ash, instead we get this.

Now I read we’re getting another clip show beyond the up coming one, i don’t recall any previous series having so many clip shows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 30, 2022)

Kalos trainers are Leon's breakfast lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Kalos trainers are Leon's breakfast lol


such is his plotsheild...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jesusus (Jul 30, 2022)

I would have preferred a non fanfic tournament where Ash faced Cynthia without the context of Leon existing

Then it would be his Sinnoh team bar Gible that faces Cynthia.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 31, 2022)

if Ash barely defeats Cynthia, and then he defeats Loan as well...

would that mean that Cynthia & Leon are about the same level?  
I feel like the only way for them to show that Leon is a cut above the rest is if Ash curbstomps Cynthia, just like how
Leon is apparently going to curbstomps Diantha...

that, or if they have Ash losing as well...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Ash barely defeats Cynthia, and then he defeats Loan as well...
> 
> would that mean that Cynthia & Leon are about the same level?


Yeah.
Leons fights/feats arent that much.
He needs to beat Ash. Otherwise he is about Cynthia/Steven level (and he needs to be in galar for it too, without dynamax he is a lot weaker)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Garcher (Jul 31, 2022)

will Ash be finally retired after this? maybe the next anime will actually be worthwhile then

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 31, 2022)

Lol, characters retiring doesnt mean anything if the same modus operandi, TPC regulations and anime staff and writers remain the same

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Semi-finals are officially confirmed to be 6 vs 6.
> I feel so bad for Diantha. Her battle against Leon will last only one episode she's getting curbstomped hard.


I actually do not think she will get stomped like Alain. She may exploit his showmanship. She clearly has a working brain up there...I...













Oh wait........this is Journey......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Jul 31, 2022)

New Folder said:


> if Ash barely defeats Cynthia, and then he defeats Loan as well...
> 
> would that mean that Cynthia & Leon are about the same level?
> I feel like the only way for them to show that Leon is a cut above the rest is if Ash curbstomps Cynthia, just like how
> ...


That’d make Cynthia fans happy 



jesusus said:


> Lol, characters retiring doesnt mean anything if the same modus operandi, TPC regulations and anime staff and writers remain the same


Or do a series about his kids like what happened with Boruto 

Though every series stops Ash some how and he’s still remained to this day, I don’t expect any thing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2022)

Garcher said:


> will Ash be finally retired after this? maybe the next anime will actually be worthwhile then


Would you prefer Go as the new MC?


----------



## Garcher (Aug 1, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Would you prefer Go as the new MC?


I would prefer a Format Like the adventures Manga. Every Region has its own protagonists, whose stories have a clear ending

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 3, 2022)

I have an uneasy feeling Leon will edge out a win against Ash. 

Because if Ash wins and becomes the #1 trainer in the world, what else would there be for him to achieve.

Unless the Anime team really creates a new protagonist, but I don't see it tbh.

I hope I'm wrong here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Aug 4, 2022)

Look at this forced parallel, ah yeah the random Riolu Ash picked up two months ago is the same as the Gible Cynthia trained since childhood!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2022)

Shouldnt have been pikachu alone instead of riolu?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Aug 4, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Shouldnt have been pikachu alone instead of riolu?


They want to act like it’s a special bond


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 4, 2022)

Ash vs Cynthia is confirmed to be a 2 parter episodes as of now.
New episode JN 124: Semifinal lll: Valour
It could be 3 episodes (not confirmed yet)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2022)

> >THE SUPER INTENSE SEMIFINALS OF THE POKÉMON WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS MASTERS TOURNAMENT!!
> >Only one step remains before the battle against Dande, the greatest of them all, and the goal Satoshi set for himself! Who will win their way through the semifinals and stand in the arena for the finals?!
> 
> >Which of these four is the greatest in the world?
> ...





> >SEMIFINAL MATCH 2: SATOSHI VS SHIRONA
> 
> >Satoshi struggles greatly against Shirona when she goes all out?!
> >Shirona technically outperforms Satoshi in all kinds of areas, including battle experience of knowledge of moves. How will atoshi fight against her?!
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 4, 2022)

Ash will struggle his ass to beat Cynthia.
Thanks to the power of plot armor he'll win.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2022)

> >GALAR CHAMPION DANDE:
> >The semifinals are 6-on-6 matches. Which other Pokémon will he use?
> >The key to victory is Kyodaimax, which can only be done in his home region Galar!


Mega Charizard Y *de*confirmed

so Leon is still useless without a powerspot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 4, 2022)

The amount of merchandise baiting with this show is incredibe. Anyway I expect Ash vs Cynthia to be top 3 best Pokemon battles ever!

So from the special advance we can see that Ash vs Cynthia comes down to Mega Garchomp vs Pikachu with Z-Move

While I do think 10 million volt thunderbolt will damage Mega Garchomp a lot Pikachu will need more than that to beat Mega Garchop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## jesusus (Aug 5, 2022)

It could be a fake out

But sounds plausible. Ash will win the championships the same way he started his length journey of 1000+ episodes, 9.5 regions worth of travelling (Kanto twice and OI), 25+ years and zero birthdays since the first gym battle versus Brock, by bullshitting type immunity.

But my guess is since they're forcing this bonding parallel between Cynthia's Gible and Ash's Riolu, for some reason even though the later was picked up randomly a few months ago but for some dumb reason is closer than all of Ash's previous pokemon combined

Lucario will fight base Garchomp, get some hits in then gets wrecked. Ash will go for Z-plot attack and bypass Mega Chomp with a Z-Gym Sprinkler/Aim For the Horn thunderbolt and take the win unfortunately.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> So from the special advance we can see that Ash vs Cynthia comes down to Mega Garchomp vs Pikachu with Z-Move
> 
> While I do think 10 million volt thunderbolt will damage Mega Garchomp a lot Pikachu will need more than that to beat Mega Garchop.


??
Im pretty sure those shots in the PV are from their previous battles

the next episode is a recap (again) and Ash vs Cynthia doesnt even start until September

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Aug 5, 2022)

Wouldn't put it past anime team to recycle the same animation we saw just a few episodes ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ??
> Im pretty sure those shots in the PV are from their previous battles
> 
> the next episode is a recap (again) and Ash vs Cynthia doesnt even start until September


Oooh.
Are you sure? I've read on Youtube and Twitter that's supposed to be a special advance for what's to come. I might be wrong though.

So we are fucking getting a recap episode of the M8 1st round after getting one recap episode from Chloe and her Eevee. This is bullshit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2022)

PM2019 120 - The Possibilities are Endless for Koharu and Eievui! (August 5th)

PM2019 121 - The Climax Begins: Satoshi's Masters Tournament Experience!! (August 12th)
August 19th - Break (?)
PM2019 122? - TBA (August 26th?)
PM2019 123? - The Semifinals I: Sweep (September 2nd?)
PM2019 124? - The Semifinals II: Dazzle (September 9th?)
PM2019 125? - The Semifinals III: Valor (September 16th?)

*JN125: Semifinals IV*
JN126-127: “Go’s challenge! The road to Mew!!”

semi-finals are 4 parts total
WHICH MEANS ASH VS CYNTHIA IS A 3-PARTER ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ??
> Im pretty sure those shots in the PV are from their previous battles
> 
> the next episode is a recap (again) and Ash vs Cynthia doesnt even start until September





Kuzehiko said:


> Oooh.
> Are you sure? I've read on Youtube and Twitter that's supposed to be a special advance for what's to come. I might be wrong though.
> 
> So we are fucking getting a recap episode of the M8 1st round after getting one recap episode from Chloe and her Eevee. This is bullshit.




EDIT: Shiba is right.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> EDIT: Shiba is right.



which site is that you are using to stream ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> which site is that you are using to stream ?


See rep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 5, 2022)

Semifinal I "Landslide Victory" doesn't sound promising at all.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2022)

3 straight episodes of Cynthia

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 5, 2022)

Ash vs Cynthia might become the best Pokemon battle in the anime if they make it well even surpassing the likes of Ash vs Paul in the SL, Ash vs Alain and Sawyer in the KL.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3 straight episodes of Cynthia


She was the real unbeatable all along. The Queen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Aug 5, 2022)

Eh, don't get your hopes up, 3 episodes dedicated to a FULL 6 on 6 battle in Journeys? The whole series has been a total of 5 minute spectacles of 1v1s and 2v2s, the rest being Goh filler

The animation will be Anime Post-TS One Piece levels of quality

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 5, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Eh, don't get your hopes up, 3 episodes dedicated to a FULL 6 on 6 battle in Journeys? The whole series has been a total of 5 minute spectacles of 1v1s and 2v2s, the rest being Goh filler
> 
> The animation will be Anime Post-TS One Piece levels of quality


This battle has been expected since DP.
Lemme have my expectations up.
I hope Journeys doesn't ruin it (Asking for the impossible)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Ashes team is getting distributed in SWSH

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aduro (Aug 6, 2022)

I was half expecting him to have water absorb dracovish lol. I'm curious if they will choose natures for them and stuff. The Adventure' teams had details of their levels, natures etc in some of the manga volumes.

I feel like brave, bold, jolly and sassy fit Pikachu's personality more than hardy. Regardless of which abilities are actually good in battle.

Kinda funny that Pikachu also gets a light ball, an item that was made for the anime's mascot and has never appeared in the anime...


----------



## jesusus (Aug 6, 2022)

Who cares about swShit

Oops looks like autocorrect added it at the end, my bad

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Aug 8, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Eh, don't get your hopes up, 3 episodes dedicated to a FULL 6 on 6 battle in Journeys? The whole series has been a total of 5 minute spectacles of 1v1s and 2v2s, the rest being Goh filler
> 
> The animation will be Anime Post-TS One Piece levels of quality


What yah talking about? We just got that great Chloe episode this Friday, made me really change my opinion on her character


----------



## Trojan (Aug 8, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> While I do think 10 million volt thunderbolt will damage Mega Garchomp a lot Pikachu will need more than that to beat Mega Garchop.


why? isn't it immune?  



Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3 straight episodes of Cynthia


is this a first? 
I don't really remember any battle lasting 3 episodes. lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 8, 2022)

Forced parallels ick


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2022)

She cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Forced parallels ick


Yeah Cynthia had Garchomp since she was a kid. While Ash only got his Rilou this year.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 8, 2022)

generally speaking, which is perceived to be Ash's stronger team
the one from XY or his current team?  


altho I think they are relatively similar, I can't shake of the feeling that Ash's  &  feel weak.  
perhaps because they don't have enough feats/attention/training (or whatever you wanna call it) or some dumb move-set...

IIRC, Dracovish has Water-Gun or some shit, no?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2022)

New Folder said:


> generally speaking, which is perceived to be Ash's stronger team
> the one from XY or his current team?



PM team > SM team > rest

if you mean in terms of show canon


----------



## Trojan (Aug 8, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> PM team > SM team > rest
> 
> if you mean in terms of show canon


PM stand for what here?  

- no, I am just asking for opinions...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2022)

PM = current season, Journeys

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kyu (Aug 8, 2022)

I know they're forcing the parallels here but them holding/hugging Gible/Riolu is kinda adorable.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2022)

The Story of Shirona & Gaburias
Gaburias breaths perfectly in sync with Shirona, who has taken care of it since it was an egg. 
Shirona and Gaburias have lived together since it was just a mere Fukamaru in an egg. They are harmoniously united.
You never know what a Pokémon egg will hatch into, that’s why the day of “nice to meet you” will surely be one of the greatest moments of your life
The secret to a Pokemon’s strength is..”egg raising”? In that case Satoshi might just have a chance in winning!>In Pokémon battles, the bond between a Trainer and their Pokémon is always important. Having spent years together also is a huge advantage. Will Satoshi and Lucario, who have been together since Lucario was a Pokémon egg, and have mastered Mega Evolution, true strength come out? 
The battle between Satoshi and Shirona is a battle between their partners who grew up in the world. Lucario and Gaburias, it will be a highlight!
Shirona, despite having an all out battle with her student, Iris, she has no arrogance. 
Shirona’s first opponent was the Isshu Champion, Iris. She happily smiled at the growth of her student who she taught how to battle and care for Pokémon in the past. 
Sharing the same stage, it is clear that the relationship between student and teacher has grown considerably, however Cynthia is still superior. 
Iris is Ranked 7th and also the Isshu Champion. She traveled the Isshu region with Satoshi to become a Dragon Master. 
Shirona is the Sinnoh Champion and an authority on Pokémon archeology. Even in the flow of battle her expression barely changes as she stays cool. 

Satoshi’s Riolu started out as an egg that had trouble finding a partner, but eventually hatched due to Satoshi’s strong aura. Because of Satoshi’s aura it was able to have a nice personality, however once it evolved into a Lucario sometimes it can be a bit too serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Aug 8, 2022)

So raising a pokemon from an egg makes them stronger than if caught at later forms? Why isn't Scraggy also super strong?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2022)

Cuz Scraggys species is fodder to begin with, strong fodder is still fodder

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 8, 2022)

Saw on twitter that Ash vs Cynthia will be a 3 parter episode. It's not confirmed yet. 


New Folder said:


> why? isn't it immune?


No.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Saw on twitter that Ash vs Cynthia will be a 3 parter episode. It's not confirmed yet.


you're a little late

scroll up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2022)

> Cynthia's VA Tomo Sakurai in Animedia
> 
> "In the episode Shirona tells how she carefully raised Gabrias from an egg. Little Shirona and Fukamaru worked hard together and grew up so much. The scene made me smile, made me cry and became one of my favourite scenes.."


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2022)

>LET'S RESEARCH THE KEYS TO SATOSHI'S NEXT OPPONENTS SHIRONA AND GABLIAS' STRATEGIES!
>All the participants in the Pokémon World Championships Masters Tournament are top tier Trainers, but what is it that ultimately decides their battles? Is it the Pokémon's strength? Strategies? The Trainer and Pokémon's compatability? Or is it something else...? Satoshi's opponent in the second round, Shirona, certainly has no equal when it comes to skill, experience and career. But why don't we conduct some thorough research on this mysterious lady and her ace Gablias to see if we can't find a way to overcome her? It seems the key to her strength lies in her newly revealed past. Her first Pokémon was apparently a Fukamaru. And you'll get to see a glimpse of it alongside a cute young Shirona too?!

>The result of her research is......
>SHIRONA'S NEW TRUMP CARD IS GABLIAS' MEGA EVOLUTION!
>During Iris' impressive effort against her, Shirona showed off her never before seen trump card: Mega Evolution. Her ace Pokémon Gablias was already a mighty opponent, so keep a eye on its new form in this battle as well!
>(Mega Evolution is an evolved form created from the Trainer's bond with the Pokémon, which Alan, Carne and Daigo can use as well. The Pokémon gains an astounding power-up in battle only.)

>If you want to observe Shirona...
>SHE SHOWED NO CONCEIT DESPITE HER OPPONENT BEING SOMEOE SHE HAD TAUGHT: SHIRONA'S ALL-OUT BATTLE AGAINST IRIS!
>Shirona's opponent in her first match was Iris, the Champion of the Isshu region. Shirona had taught Iris the basics of Pokémon battling in the past, and she smiled at how much her former student had grown as she now unleashed her power against her as an equal.
>(Neither student-teacher relationships nor age matter on the battlefield! Iris showed how much she had grown, but in the end, Shirona was indeed one cut above her)


>If you want to observe Gablias...
>SHIRONA AND GABLIAS HAVE BEEN IN HARMONY EVER SINCE GABLIAS WAS AN EGG
>Shirona and Gablias have been spending time together and growing up together ever since Gablias' preevolution Fukamaru was still in its egg. Have they become one in body and soul?
>(You never know what's going to hatch from a Pokémon egg. But that's also precisely why the day you say hello to what hatched is going to stay with you as long as you live)
>THE SECRET TO POWER IS RAISING A POKÉMON FROM AN EGG?! IN THAT CASE SATOSHI SHOULD HAVE A GOOD CHANCE OF WINNING TOO!!!
>In battles where the bond between Pokémon and Trainer is essential, do the pair that has spent the most time together have the advantage? Will Satoshi and the Lucario he raised from an egg and which has mastered Mega Evolution show their true strength as well?!
>(Satoshi's Lucario has shown how much of an ace it is in battle. The respective growth of Satoshi and Shirona's two partners, who have been raised under the same circumstances, might end up being the highlight of their battle? Look forward to seeing how they'll fight!)


----------



## Kyu (Aug 8, 2022)

Not the match-up I would've put together but I at least hope M-Lucario v. M-Garchomp is done justice.

If nothing else, it should give Lucario the big signature win it desperately needs to warrant the hype it gets as an ace.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Aug 8, 2022)

Why does Ash get 2 aces in one team despite being a toddler in age compared to every other trainer?  

Either kick the furry or the rat out, can't have both you cheating ass immortal 10 year old

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 9, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Cuz Scraggys species is fodder to begin with, strong fodder is still fodder


Goddam


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 9, 2022)

Imo Ash vs Cynthia battle will be down to Mega Lucario vs Mega Garchomp.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 9, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Not the match-up I would've put together but I at least hope M-Lucario v. M-Garchomp is done justice.
> 
> If nothing else, it should give Lucario the big signature win it desperately needs to warrant the hype it gets as an ace.


Didn't it already beat G-max Machamp?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2022)

Lucario beat Gmax Machamp and Gmax Duraludon (in base)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 9, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Lucario beat Gmax Machamp and Gmax Duraludon (in base)


So It's a Gary Sue type Pokemon then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 9, 2022)

And Gmax Duraludon gave Leon's Megazard a good run for its money. Lucario too strong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 9, 2022)

Funny,Leon will win due to Plotarmor and Ash as well

And in the final,Ash´s Plotarmor will be>Leons

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> And Gmax Duraludon gave Leon's Megazard a good run for its money. Lucario too strong.


So you are saying it might be able to entertain Kingler?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Trojan (Aug 9, 2022)

why do people keep talking about Ash's "plot armor"? 
poor guy lost 6 championships back to back, give the poor guy a rest.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 9, 2022)

Arceus Chronicles coming next month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> So you are saying it might be able to entertain Kingler?


You got it fam

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 9, 2022)

They should've made Leon vs Ash a semifinal, and let Cynthia win this tourney. Fuck the rest.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jesusus (Aug 9, 2022)

Only way to salvage this tourney and series is if Ash evolves and releases Pikachu off-screen, and uses Kingler in the final battle.

A poetic full circle. His league career started with Kingler, and will end with Kingler.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 9, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Arceus Chronicles coming next month


NGL At first I didn't even know what you meant, but you mean those three special episodes that came out months ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (Aug 9, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Didn't it already beat G-max Machamp?



Hardly enough to warrant the hype.

If they're gonna sell me Lucario is this uber-badass that is on par with Cynthia's Garchomp on gear, they gotta give me more than Bea and Raihan. Sorry.

If not putting up a fight against a legendary, at least win over a champion's ace considering even Dragonite has that and its win aged quite well given how decently Iris' Haxorus performed against Cynthia.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 9, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> NGL At first I didn't even know what you meant, but you mean those three special episodes that came out months ago


This?



I haven't kept up with the anime much, but did watch some eps here and there.

Saw that in my email this morning.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Aug 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> They should've made Leon vs Ash a semifinal, and let Cynthia win this tourney. Fuck the rest.


Bet everyone feels this way, I haven’t seen one Leon fan yet.

I just want to move on from this series 🫠

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 9, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Bet everyone feels this way, I haven’t seen one Leon fan yet.
> 
> I just want to move on from this series 🫠




Leon is shit. No one likes the "never losing" guy. Also he's only good because of he's abusing the g-max gimmick.
Cynthia would whoop his ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 9, 2022)

Oh great, dubbed Heatran specials


----------



## Yamato (Aug 9, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Oh great, dubbed Heatran specials


Was this the same one you were referring to?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 9, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Was this the same one you were referring to?


Yes they’re more about Heatran than Arceus

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Aug 11, 2022)

Wonder how the ratings are doing with that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Oh great, dubbed Heatran specials


Someone is not a big fan or Heatran.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Someone is not a big fan or Heatran.


It's a decent Pokemon


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 11, 2022)

But ugly af, looks like the dude who didnt brush his teeth his entire teenager days.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 12, 2022)

looks awesome...  

Pikachu lost early on, huh...


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 12, 2022)

Wait a moment no Kommo-o? Is Cynthia throwing this on purpose

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 12, 2022)

>Ash
>Barely experience
Like wut

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 12, 2022)

Damn saw the the special advance.
Cynthia is just more than a badass. Her team is too strong. This battle will be the best for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 12, 2022)

So...

Leon:
Offense:  5/5
Defense: 5/5
Speed: 5/5
Strategy: 4/5
Experience: 4 /5
Surprise: 4/5
Total: 27/30

Diantha:
Offense:  4/5
Defense: 5/5
Speed: 4/5
Strategy: 5/5
Experience: 4/5
Surprise: 4/5
Total: 26/30

Cynthia
Offense:  5/5
Defense: 5/5
Speed: 4/5
Strategy: 5/5
Experience: 5/5
Surprise: 3/5
Total: 27/30

Ash:
Offense:  5/5
Defense: 3/5
Speed: 5/5
Strategy: 2/5
Experience: 2/5
Surprise: 5/5
Total: 22/30


Altho, I gotta call BS on Ash's experience. Dude went through all 8 regions + the Orange Islands, met all kinds of legendaries
and used all 3 gimmicks...etc all that cannot be only 2.  it can be argued he is actually more experience than all of them. 


Even the strategies, he came up with a lot of good ones over the years...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Leon:
> Offense: 5/5
> Defense: 5/5
> Speed: 5/5
> ...


he is 27/30


----------



## Trojan (Aug 12, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he is 27/30


you are right...
a miscalculation on my part...

--------

why didn't include the other 4 tho?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 12, 2022)

Is this official btw?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 12, 2022)

Leon reminds me of Old Hiruzen's stats...  
...almost

for all the doubters...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kyu (Aug 12, 2022)

>Dragonite bodied early on

Welp, that's a wrap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 12, 2022)

Kyu said:


> >Dragonite bodied early on
> 
> Welp, that's a wrap.


King of Jobbers strikes back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)

Im on the Shirona hype train

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 12, 2022)

Just let her beat Ash so he can get into the next region asap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kyu (Aug 12, 2022)

Watch Lucario take out half her team like Infernape did Paul's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 12, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Watch Lucario take out half her team like Infernape did Paul's.


I mean it's not like I didn't foresee it coming.
As I said it will come down to Mega Lucario vs Mega Garchomp since 2 of Ash's gimmick Pokemon will be taken out in the battle.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 12, 2022)

Hey, if they're gonna wank the shit outta Lucario they might as well go all the way with it.

I like the bipedal doggo, so I ain't mad at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 12, 2022)

So I read it is said that Cynthia is retiring after her battle with Ash? The heck? For real?


Kyu said:


> Hey, if they're gonna wank the shit outta Lucario they might as well go all the way with it.


Indeed
They better do it well


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> So I read it is said that Cynthia is retiring after her battle with Ash? The heck? For real?


red herring
She will change her mind after the joy of such a battle

they will never let the most popular champion retire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 12, 2022)

Yeah that's what I think 
It's not necessary to have her consider retirement imo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)

>Bea is one of Cynthia’s best friends, they share a love for ice cream and met after Cynthia visited Stow-and-side for archeological research
>Leon has a bad sense of directions to the point where he almost missed the opening ceremonies if not for Charizard
>Leon put in a request so that he could lodge at the tournament but it was denied
>Diantha filmed a drama movie commercial right before the tournament
>Diantha’s assistant had to adjust her entire schedule to accommodate the tournament, and has been losing sleep
>Cynthia and Diantha are good friends and Cynthia loves her movies
>Cynthia wants to be the best trainer and the best archaeologist

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (Aug 12, 2022)

Please have Leon retire out of existence once he loses whenever

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)

there is a chance that she actually retires* IF* the next series is a hard reboot/reset


----------



## Trojan (Aug 12, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Watch Lucario take out half her team like Infernape did Paul's.


well, she used 4 pokemon (2 of them are fully defeated), to defeat Ash's 3
Chances are, those 2 pokemon got some damage as well during the fight.  

-----

on a different note:

I thought of Ash's experience point, I suppose it can make since if they are talking about his experience with his current team...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)

Leon doesnt even have 30/30 stats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 12, 2022)

I call bullshit on Leon having bigger surprises than Cynthia.
Fuck Leon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I call bullshit on Leon having bigger surprises than Cynthia.
> Fuck Leon.


she has higher experience and strategy though
and the only one with four 5/5 stats 



"surprise" is codeword for asspull

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2022)

Why does thus show hate Dragonite? It seems to have been shitting on Dragonite for awhile now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 12, 2022)

Jobbernite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Jobbernite


Basically.....they are Team Rocketing it's ass....


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 12, 2022)

Tbf wouldnt have a problem with that if their intention wasnt to suck Lucarios furry dick.

There are chances my boy Gengar also jobs just because of that.

Despicable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Aug 12, 2022)

It looks like Pikachu is getting K.O. early as well. Which would make this fight interesting as well if Dragonite and Gengar lose early. Dracovish is going to need to pull his weight finally and SirFetched will get his time to shine


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 12, 2022)

What bullshit stat is "Surprise"? Is this how much plot armor someone has?

Also, cancel Leon.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> It looks like Pikachu is getting K.O. early as well. Which would make this fight interesting as well if Dragonite and Gengar lose early. Dracovish is going to need to pull his weight finally and SirFetched will get his time to shine


Gotta sell those new Pokemon by jobbing out the old. Thought Lucario already up their on the totem pole though.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Aug 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Gotta sell those new Pokemon by jobbing out the old. Thought Lucario already up their on the totem pole though.


Lucarios been one of their money makers for a long time now honestly. I'm surprised he didn't get a GMax form


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> What bullshit stat is "Surprise"? Is this how much plot armor someone has?


pretty much yeah
Ash (5) > Leon (4) > Cynthia (3) for plot armor

their actual strength goes in reverse

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## Kyu (Aug 12, 2022)

Thought just occurred to my slow ass: If Pikachu's taking out Gmax Charizard,  then there was no reason for Gengar not to defeat Mega Metagross. Especially since they had the call back to Genar's win over Paul's Metagross. Again, it's like they'll do some shit but not make the most of it. 

If Lucario is beating Gmax Zard. Similar problem, different Pokemon.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 12, 2022)

People hating on Leon so much lol

I always thought SwSh would have been better if Leon had been the twist villain, and this kind of supports it. Imagine that, Leon is worried he's gonna lose his title to Hop or the player character, so he tries to summon and capture Eternatus and stay unbeatable. His motivation is that even the 'unbeatable champion' is an insecure under the weight of everyone's expectations.

Its hard to see Leon as an actual unbeatable champion given how many times you have to beat him in the Battle Tower...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jesusus (Aug 12, 2022)

Its because despite Kanto taking priority as forced nostalgia bait, there still exists hierarchies within Kanto and Dragonite threatens their favorite wankcow Charizard as the dragon star.

Paint Dragonite orange and rename him Charizard, and give him plastic surgery to look like Charizard, the writers would start writing him to be overpowered.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 12, 2022)

The middle one deserved it.

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Yamato (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 12, 2022)

Sorry mang, if i ever have a child he/she/whatevs is becoming a digidestined

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gunchar (Aug 12, 2022)

New Folder said:


> So...
> 
> Leon:
> Offense:  5/5
> ...





How has Leon more Speed than Cynthia, how is Ash even still in the Tourney and what the hell is Surprise XD?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Aug 12, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Sorry mang, if i ever have a child he/she/whatevs is becoming a digidestined


Let's be real, Pokemon anime was never close to as good as Digimon Adventure or Tamers.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 12, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Let's be real, Pokemon anime was never close to as good as Digimon Adventure or Tamers.


Current one,Ghost Game, has been pretty good too for the most part.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 13, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Current one,Ghost Game, has been pretty good too for the most part.


.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 13, 2022)

New Folder said:


> .


You got into Digimon now, my guy?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 13, 2022)

Kyu said:


> You got into Digimon now, my guy?


since forever...  

but this season just ain't it. Heck, I don't even know what the fuck they are aiming for...  
there is no "big boss", no "saving the digital/real world" ...etc. Just fighting random shit each episode...  
it looks aimless... I couldn't even watch the last few episodes out of boredom...


----------



## Kyu (Aug 13, 2022)

New Folder said:


> since forever...
> 
> but this season just ain't it. Heck, I don't even know what the fuck they are aiming for...
> there is no "big boss", no "saving the digital/real world" ...etc. Just fighting random shit each episode...
> it looks aimless... I couldn't even watch the last few episodes out of boredom...


Really? I didn't know.

I'll have to take your word for it regarding the new season. I haven't watched Digimon since Savers (season 5).


Back to pocket monsters for a sec: when do we get back to the M8 semifinals?  This upcoming week or the week after? Anyone know?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 13, 2022)

..is the greatest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 13, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Let's be real, Pokemon anime was never close to as good as Digimon Adventure or Tamers.


I can't speak for Tamers, but even the weaker Pokemon series are better than Adventure 01. I haven't seen BW to be fair though.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 13, 2022)

Leon vs Diantha isn't even done yet all I see is promo for Cynthia vs Ash that comes later. They really don't care about the former and want to get it over with asap. Wouldn't be surprised if they just have Memezard solo Dianthas entire team.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trojan (Aug 13, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Really? I didn't know.
> 
> I'll have to take your word for it regarding the new season. I haven't watched Digimon since Savers (season 5).
> 
> ...


yup, another one of my childhood cartoons/anime  

this one 2.... 

I guess I love those anime with different creatures...  


--------

I think we will get back to them next month...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 13, 2022)

LOL
Cynthia eats Dragonites for breakfast 
Even without using fairy or ice-type Pokemon.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2022)

New Folder said:


> yup, another one of my childhood cartoons/anime
> 
> this one 2....
> 
> ...


Monster rancher

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Kyu (Aug 13, 2022)

New Folder said:


> this one 2....
> 
> I guess I love those anime with different creatures...


Good man.

Monster Ranger was my first anime. It was either that or Digimon. I forget. 



New Folder said:


> think we will get back to them next month...




...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sablés (Aug 13, 2022)

No matter what happens. Lance is gonna look like a bum.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 13, 2022)

Cynthia too strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Aug 13, 2022)

Not that it matters much, but they probably should've just had Lance rematch Leon. Looks better advertised  and the narrative post-semi finals could've been: "Leon defeated Lance easier the second time, due to figuring him out in their first encounter". That way seeds of doubt can be planted in the finals since Ash would be in the same position Lance was in during the semis, since he also lost to Leon before.

Diantha has no presence. 

I feel like her getting her shit pushed in by a kid who couldn't even win her region's League did irreparable damage to her status among fans. Trying to undo all that now in the Masters 8 is bleh & makes any champ that loses to her look like ass in the big picture.


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 13, 2022)

W Cynthia  

The best champion since the release of DPP. She’s literally THE most experienced and wisest trainer in the whole world.

Cynthia >>>>>>>>>>>> Leon anytime anyday anywhere. 4 top tier stats > 3 top tier stats

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2022)

Shamefully plot armor Surprise is what matters most


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Aug 14, 2022)

gunchar said:


> How has Leon more Speed than Cynthia, how is Ash even still in the Tourney and what the hell is Surprise XD?


Don’t question any logic behind Journey’s, that requires an IQ the anime staff working on this series has to have 

We’ve had two dam clip shows already, F that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2022)

highly impressive to have never used a Mega until now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 14, 2022)

New Folder said:


> yup, another one of my childhood cartoons/anime
> 
> this one 2....
> 
> ...


Monster Rancher is great.I rewatched the whole show like 8 times.Second season still suxs because no real plot and a shitty ending.Was for like 10 years on my place 1 of worst endings ever.Like,darkness defeat>looking at the sunset>Over.Lol

Season 1 ending was 1000 of times better.Also the fact that Pixi bzw Granity just had 1 fucking episode in season 2 was a joke.But Naga was the goat as usual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 14, 2022)

Haven't followed Pokemon in a long time, but the promotional stuff coming out for this battle is pretty cool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 14, 2022)

They fact they just said "ignore the other battle we only care about Cynthia vs Ash"


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 14, 2022)

At least they know nobody cares about Leon or Dianta

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 14, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I can't speak for Tamers, *but even the weaker Pokemon series are better than Adventure 01.* I haven't seen BW to be fair though.


I don't agree at all 01 is iconic... But the discussion is so dumb and like 20 years old.

Digimon has some horrible almost unwatchable seasons as well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 15, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> I don't agree at all 01 is iconic... But the discussion is so dumb and like 20 years old.
> 
> Digimon has some horrible almost unwatchable seasons as well.


Being "iconic" isn't good enough to be entertaining. It's one of the most cheaply made shows I've ever seen. Its best features are some decent monster designs, a decent concept, great theme music, and a decent ensemble cast despite the cast being so young.

Everything else from the plot, to the animation, to the execution, and so on just isn't entertaining. The arcs don't flow into each other well and you go through threats like Devimon to having to accept that Enemon is somehow stronger too. Episode by episode it's just not interesting and Digimon more than being a 50~ ep show is monster of the week-ish.

I enjoy Pokemon's core casts more and the monsters more. If you want to compare them head to head then Pokemon's original season had a lot of unique scenarios and even creative ideas on par with Digimon while featuring better fights (especially once Iwane joined in during Blaine). I enjoy the cast more, Team Rocket is iconic and Ash actually gets a fair amount of development. Later series would do more with the ensemble cast. The show has a heart that Digimon, at least when I marathoned it didn't show. Perhaps it's unfair since it's meant to be seen week by week, but it's difficult to replicate that luxury in retrospect. By the back half I just wanted to get it over with.


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Being "iconic" isn't good enough to be entertaining. It's one of the most cheaply made shows I've ever seen. Its best features are some decent monster designs, a decent concept, great theme music, and a decent ensemble cast despite the cast being so young.
> 
> Everything else from the plot, to the animation, to the execution, and so on just isn't entertaining. The arcs don't flow into each other well and you go through threats like Devimon to having to accept that Enemon is somehow stronger too. Episode by episode it's just not interesting and Digimon more than being a 50~ ep show is monster of the week-ish.
> 
> I enjoy Pokemon's core casts more and the monsters more. If you want to compare them head to head then Pokemon's original season had a lot of unique scenarios and even creative ideas on par with Digimon while featuring better fights (especially once Iwane joined in during Blaine). I enjoy the cast more, Team Rocket is iconic and Ash actually gets a fair amount of development. Later series would do more with the ensemble cast. The show has a heart that Digimon, at least when I marathoned it didn't show. Perhaps it's unfair since it's meant to be seen week by week, but it's difficult to replicate that luxury in retrospect. By the back half I just wanted to get it over with.


I prefer Etemon each time over fucking Leon

Myotismon>Darkmasters>Devimon> Apocalymon>Etemon

Adventure 1 is still the best Digimon season period.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 15, 2022)

Steven said:


> I prefer Etemon each time over fucking Leon
> 
> Myotismon>Darkmasters>Devimon> Apocalymon>Etemon
> 
> Adventure 1 is still the best Digimon season period.


That doesn't speak well for the rest of the franchise.


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That doesn't speak well for the rest of the franchise.


How?

Taking only season 1-5 into account(as anything from XCros and later suxs and the reboot of season 1 is so garbage even i dropped it),its like this imo

Adventure 1>Frontier>Data Squad>Tamers>~Adventure 2.Ofc other people will disagree with that and yes,the quality dropped at some point but goes also up again.Pokemon is the same.Sun and Moon is my favorite season while Diamant/Perl is my least favorite


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 15, 2022)

Steven said:


> How?
> 
> Taking only season 1-5 into account(as anything from XCros and later suxs and the reboot of season 1 is so garbage even i dropped it),its like this imo
> 
> Adventure 1>Frontier>Data Squad>Tamers>~Adventure 2.Ofc other people will disagree with that and yes,the quality dropped at some point but goes also up again.Pokemon is the same.Sun and Moon is my favorite season while Diamant/Perl is my least favorite


I mean, I'd barely give Adventure 01 a 4/10. If everything else is worse then it means Digimon really is an awful franchise.

I hear Tamers is better, but general consensus says 01 is the best after it, but nostalgia may be a factor in that so who knows?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Being "iconic" isn't good enough to be entertaining. It's one of the most cheaply made shows I've ever seen. Its best features are some decent monster designs, a decent concept, great theme music, and a decent ensemble cast despite the cast being so young.
> 
> Everything else from the plot, to the animation, to the execution, and so on just isn't entertaining. The arcs don't flow into each other well and you go through threats like Devimon to having to accept that Enemon is somehow stronger too. Episode by episode it's just not interesting and Digimon more than being a 50~ ep show is monster of the week-ish.
> 
> I enjoy Pokemon's core casts more and the monsters more. If you want to compare them head to head then Pokemon's original season had a lot of unique scenarios and even creative ideas on par with Digimon while featuring better fights (especially once Iwane joined in during Blaine). I enjoy the cast more, Team Rocket is iconic and Ash actually gets a fair amount of development. Later series would do more with the ensemble cast. The show has a heart that Digimon, at least when I marathoned it didn't show. Perhaps it's unfair since it's meant to be seen week by week, but it's difficult to replicate that luxury in retrospect. By the back half I just wanted to get it over with.


Disrespecting Etemon so much that you misspelled his name. 


Steven said:


> I prefer Etemon each time over fucking Leon
> 
> Myotismon>Darkmasters>Devimon> Apocalymon>Etemon
> 
> Adventure 1 is still the best Digimon season period.


I put Etemon over Devimon and Apocalymon. Equal with Dark Masters.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 15, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Disrespecting Etemon so much that you misspelled his name.
> 
> I put Etemon over Devimon and Apocalymon. Equal with Dark Masters.


My bad there. Honestly none of the villains are great, but some were clearly better than others.

The Dark Masters were alright because they're either better designed on average or written slightly better. Devimon was a generic villain, but it's sort of interesting to have one who outclasses the main cast inb4 Angemon snowflake status helped them. Myotismon was kind of a straight upgrade over him. I remember Apocolymon just being the big dumb final boss more than anything.

Etemon feels like some random shitter who somehow got to play main villain a while.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 15, 2022)

Tamers> Frontier> Adventure> Data Squad> second half of Appmon > Second half of Xros wars>Adventure 02 > Adventure 2020> Xros Hunters> first half of appmon= first half of Xros wars.

Ghost game is still on going and it done a good job so far.

None of them ar really below pokemon before Adventure 02. The " monster of the week " dislike is understandavle but not a valid point ina comparison when every pokemon season has 70% of slice of life that aports nothing.

Just how I wont think I can rewatch Adventure nowafays, I cant bear rewatching anything pokemon related prior to DP.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2022)

can we stop talking about digimon here

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## gunchar (Aug 15, 2022)

Steven said:


> Adventure 1>Frontier>Data Squad>Tamers>~Adventure 2.




How on earth is Tamers that low?



Steven said:


> Ofc other people will disagree with that



I seriously hope so.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> I hear Tamers is better, but general consensus says 01 is the best after it, but nostalgia may be a factor in that so who knows?


I also prefer 01 but am well aware that's just nostalgia, cause Tamers is objectively better.

Oh and 01 was apparently worse in the US cause of heavy censorship and unfitting music:



And that's what i watched(you don't need to understand german to recognize the longer death scene with the scream, and the completely different music closer to the japanese Original):


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 15, 2022)

gunchar said:


> How on earth is Tamers that low?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched the Japanese version which includes such gems as some adult woman trying to pick up Yamato.


----------



## jesusus (Aug 15, 2022)

Digimon has better writing from what I heard but those monster designs look too ridiculous so I never got into the series 

Pokemon is pretty much the opposite, mediocre anime and games but the monsters are the main selling point (not anymore however, new selling point is deepthroating GameFreak on twitter and furry & waifu bait).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Aug 18, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Digimon has better writing from what I heard but those monster designs look too ridiculous so I never got into the series
> 
> Pokemon is pretty much the opposite, mediocre anime and games but the monsters are the main selling point (not anymore however, new selling point is deepthroating GameFreak on twitter and furry & waifu bait).


That’s not what some would say about those crap Tri films, I hated them 

I see criticism mostly on 02 / Frontier/ Tri/Adventure Reboot 

How’d this topic get started?

We‘re supposed to be bashing Journey’s


----------



## Trojan (Aug 20, 2022)

is there no episode this week?


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2022)

Break this week?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 20, 2022)

Yep no episode this week.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Aug 23, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Yep no episode this week.


Wow, Journey’s is killing it with all these breaks and clip shows.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2022)

PM2019 122 - The Semifinals I: Sweep (August 26th)
PM2019 123 - The Semifinals II: Dazzle (September 2nd)
PM2019 124 - The Semifinals III: Valor (September 9th)
PM2019 125 - The Semifinals IV: Impact (September 16th)

Two Week Break (9/23 & 9/30)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 24, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Two Week Break (9/23 & 9/30)


 

couldn't they have used all those breaks to make the other battles better...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2022)

Ash vs Cynthia will be longer than the finals

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 24, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash vs Cynthia will be longer than the finals


Reminds of Yugi vs Kaiba in battle city arc.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 24, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash vs Cynthia will be longer than the finals


A sign that she's gonna win?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Aug 24, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash vs Cynthia will be longer than the finals


HA Guess they know who’s the most popular of the two 

And this has to be the series with the most breaks, are they trying to stall as much as possible till the next series is ready for air? My gosh.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 24, 2022)

Another two week break?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 24, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Another two week break?


Originally I thought they can be excused with some rushed content or whatever seeing the whole thing with Corona.
but now I am rethinking that original thought...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Aug 24, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Reminds of Yugi vs Kaiba in battle city arc.


An apt comparison. Yugi vs Kaiba(semifinals) was a 5 parter then Yugi vs Marik(finals) went on to be 3 or 4 IIRC.

Not only did I feel the rematch with Kaiba vs was more anticipated, it delivered and was by far the more enjoyable of the last two duels of the Battle City tournament, for me anyway.



DeVision said:


> A sign that she's gonna win?


Could you imagine if Ash loses after all the build up? Sadly...I can.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 24, 2022)

Kyu said:


> An apt comparison. Yugi vs Kaiba(semifinals) was a 5 parter then Yugi vs Marik(finals) went on to be 3 or 4 IIRC.
> 
> Not only did I feel the rematch with Kaiba vs was more anticipated, it delivered and was by far the more enjoyable of the last two duels of the Battle City tournament, for me anyway.


Same it was awesome seeing them trying to summon their God cards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 24, 2022)

Or the finale when they were left with only 5 (or so?) cards each.

This brings back memories. WIll have to rewatch some of the Duels, especially that one.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 24, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Or the finale when they were left with only 5 (or so?) cards each.
> 
> This brings back memories. WIll have to rewatch some of the Duels, especially that one.


Love battle city one of my favourite tournament and arcs in general.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2022)

Damn Diantha got stomped so hard that I couldn't enjoy the episode. Well at least she did somewhat better than Alain. Mad respect for Diantha.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kyu (Aug 26, 2022)

Leon needed to smoke her. Glad we got that mismatch out of the way. 

Kalos is out; only champs of Sinnoh, A(lol)a and Galar remain.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2022)

Leon's favorite breakfast are Kalosian trainers lol. It was obvious that Diantha was going to lose but she got humiliated very badly here so Leon could look good and unbeatable. I don't even like Diantha but I expected her to take out 4 of Leon's Pokemon at least. A victim of ass and lazy writing.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2022)

lidl Cynthia was cute

and she gives massages to her Garchomp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Aug 26, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Leon's favorite breakfast are Kalosian trainers lol. It was obvious that Diantha was going to lose but she got humiliated very badly here so Leon could* look good and unbeatable. *



That's kinda Leon's job till he faces Ash, mang.

Diantha putting up more of a fight would've served no purpose other than waste time and make Ash's performance against Leon less impactful. She had her moment beating Lance and that did dragon man no favors.

Imma keep it a stack...how she stays champion with someone like Alain around is beyond me. He must either not wanna be champion or still can't get past that E4 member with the Mega Blastiose. 



Kuzehiko said:


> I don't even like Diantha but I expected her to take out 4 of Leon's Pokemon at least. A victim of ass and lazy writing.



Tbf, seeing as they're putting so much time into Ash v. Cynthia and they have less than 10 episodes episodes left(which includes project Mew bullshit), it's probably wise of them to speed things up.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 26, 2022)

If we're being honest the only other champions who wouldn't get stomp by Leon are Cynthia and Ash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Damn Diantha got stomped so hard that I couldn't enjoy the episode. Well at least she did somewhat better than Alain. Mad respect for Diantha.


where did you watch the episode...  
if you have it translated please send the link, thank you...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2022)

Ash and Cynthia both beat Leon if the battle isnt in Galar  he needs that GMax
Steven too probably


lets see if Ash can beat Cynthia and then what happens in the finals

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2022)

Kyu said:


> That's kinda Leon's job till he faces Ash, mang.
> 
> Diantha putting up more of a fight would've served no purpose other than waste time and make Ash's performance against Leon less impactful. She had her moment beating Lance and that did dragon man no favors.


I don't agree.
Leon winning with a 6-2 outcome is just for the sake of hyping him up as an unbeatable champion which isn't needed. The same happened with Alain. Sure, Diantha had her moment againt Lance yet it wouldn't have hurt had they allowed Diantha defeat a bunch of his Pokemon.



Kyu said:


> Imma keep it a stack...how she stays champion with someone like Alain around is beyond me. He must either not wanna be champion or still can't get past that E4 member with the Mega Blastiose.


Are you implying that Alain did better against Leon than Diantha did? 



Kyu said:


> Tbf, seeing as they're putting so much time into Ash v. Cynthia and they have less than 10 episodes episodes left(which includes project Mew bullshit), it's probably wise of them to speed things up.


Yeah true but that doesn't apply to them not letting Diantha defeat more than 2 of Leon's Pokemon. I mean the battle felt cut off a lot. Ash and Cynthia and those kids had most of this episode's screentime.



New Folder said:


> where did you watch the episode...
> if you have it translated please send the link, thank you...


No I do not have it translated sorry.
You can watch it on YouTube. Some channels usually stream the episode every friday. Just look it up for "Pokemon Journeys *episode+ episode number*" and you'll find the stream.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2022)

They really going to pad the shit out of Ash vs Cynthia which will bog it down. Dumb decision for this match that I am not surprised about.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jesusus (Aug 26, 2022)

Poor decision making as usual from the anime staff, gotta botch the league and rush it so they can shelve out the next series to advertise the next generation of mediocre Pokemon games once more

Nothing new here folks, has been this way for 20+ years

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They really going to pad the shit out of Ash vs Cynthia which will bog it down. Dumb decision for this match that I am not surprised about.


why ? 3 episodes is fine for 6v6


----------



## jesusus (Aug 26, 2022)

This is JN we're talking about, half of the fight will be recycled animation and Pikachu/Lucario getting beat down by Garchomp for 10 minutes and pulling some last minute friendship power out of the ass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Aug 26, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> don't agree.
> Leon winning with a 6-2 outcome is just for the sake of hyping him up as an unbeatable champion which isn't needed. The same happened with Alain. Sure, Diantha had her moment againt Lance yet it wouldn't have hurt had they allowed Diantha defeat a bunch of his Pokemon.



Her having success diminishes whatever Ash does against Leon and Ash is already better than her. So it doesn't really make much sense to go that route if the goal is to get the most out of the main event.

I'd understand giving him more trouble if Diantha was as good as say Cynthia but she isn't; she really just benefits from facing a guy Leon already beat and the powers that be didn't want them to rematch.



Kuzehiko said:


> Are you implying that Alain did better against Leon than Diantha did?


Nah.

Her M-Gardevoir did legit struggle with a weaker Ash Greninja than the one MCX floored for the 3rd time. Not saying she didn't get stronger but that shit is difficult to forget.

MCX lost to Leon's base zard but Alain was reckless using flare blitz due to its recoil. Confident MCX could replicate M-Gardevoir's feat this episode if Alain opts for more defensive plays.



Kuzehiko said:


> Yeah true but that doesn't apply to them not letting Diantha defeat more than 2 of Leon's Pokemon. I mean the battle was felt cut off a lot. Ash and Cynthia and those kids had most of this episode's screentime.


I found Ash, Cynthia and their wholesome interaction with the kids more interesting.

Admittedly that's a personal thing as Diantha (and a to lesser extent Leon) do nothing for me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why ? 3 episodes is fine for 6v6


Then they should have at least given this one 2 episodes. Going by how they have done this tourney it will not be.


jesusus said:


> This is JN we're talking about, half of the fight will be recycled animation and Pikachu/Lucario getting beat down by Garchomp for 10 minutes and pulling some last minute friendship power out of the ass


You forget that they most likely add some garbage subplot. All the reaction shots from various people and they're commentary. And I would not be surprised to see some Toei minute(s) long face stare downs and/or prep to attack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 26, 2022)

Cynthia looked so beautiful wearing that clothing on the episode. 
The Queen 



Kyu said:


> Her having success diminishes whatever Ash does against Leon and Ash is already better than her. So it doesn't really make much sense to go that route if the goal is to get the most out of the main event.


What success are you talking about?
Her losing is a success? No.
We know Leon is the strongest trainer yet there was no need to have him fodderstomp another champion. I really can't understand how Diantha beating 4 or 5 of Leon's Pokemon affects Ash in the M8.



Kyu said:


> I'd understand giving him more trouble if Diantha was as good as say Cynthia but she isn't; she really just benefits from facing a guy Leon already beat and the powers that be didn't want them to rematch.


How do you know that Diantha isn't though?
Can you prove it? Cynthia has never battled Diantha nor Leon yet.



Kyu said:


> Nah.
> 
> Her M-Gardevoir did legit struggle with a weaker Ash Greninja than the one MCX floored for the 3rd time. Not saying she didn't get stronger but that shit is difficult to forget.


That was PIS.
That same Greninja fought Wulffric and lost.
Ash lost in the Kalos League using Ash-Greninja. As for MCX it is a an E4 tier as it beat Malva's ace Mega Pokemon yet it lost to Siebold's Mega Blastoise. If Ash-Greninja was overpowering Mega Gardevoir then Ash-Greninja shouldn't have lost to a mere gym leader and per logic should have defeated Alain's MCX who is a solid E4 Pokemon per feats but nothing of that happened. It was clearly PIS plus Diantha was spamming attacks and dodging all the time you can't say she was seriously fighting Ash back.


Kyu said:


> MCX lost to Leon's base zard but Alain was reckless using flare blitz due to its recoil. Confident MCX could replicate M-Gardevoir's feat this episode if Alain opts for more defensive plays.


Mega Gardevoir did better against Gigamantax Charizard. Mega Gardevoir withstood and countered back Gigamantax Charizard's strongest move by using psychic while MCX got cucked hard by Leon's base Charizard. There is nothing MCX can replicate on this situation.


Kyu said:


> I found Ash, Cynthia and their wholesome interaction with the kids more interesting.


Yeah it was cool but too bad it took most of the screentime anyway.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 26, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> What success are you talking about?
> Her losing is a success? No.


Her having success = taking out more of Leon's pokemon


Kuzehiko said:


> We know Leon is the strongest trainer yet there was no need to have him fodderstomp another champion.


When the alternative is making Diantha look good by her having a closer match with Leon, which has no real upside....They picked the lesser of two evils from both a narrative and time management standpoint. 



Kuzehiko said:


> I really can't understand how Diantha beating 4 or 5 of Leon's Pokemon affects Ash in the M8.


Simple. Ash looks more impressive by being the first to push Leon that far/have a competitive battle with him (in-verse and from a viewers perspective).

If the end goal is for Leon to lose to/or tie with Ash (basically not win as he usually does) then they're doing the proper thing to get the most out of their investment, so to speak.

When you build someone up like they have Leon, it's pointless to waste the rub(to steal a pro wrasslin' term) on someone they have no plans for going forward. 

I agree it's annoying how much they blow Leon, however it is a necessary evil if they want to avoid doing something(Diantha not getting utterly stomped) just for the sake of doing something which in turn would lessen the impact of the main event. 



Kuzehiko said:


> How do you know that Diantha isn't though?
> Can you prove it? Cynthia has never battled Diantha nor Leon yet.


Cynthia's Garchomp _prior to mega evolving_ is canonically stated as having battle's of legend.  

She's clearly supposed to be seen as the 2nd strongest champion introduced thus far.

Diantha _is not_ on her level.



Kuzehiko said:


> It was clearly PIS plus Diantha was spamming attacks and dodging all the time you can't say she was seriously fighting Ash back.


In the very beginning, no.

Yet she felt the need to mega evolve her Gardevoir and it _still_ ended up on its back after powering up. Even if it spammed one move that's non effective(shadow ball), it'll fuck Greninja up if it's powerful enough, as we saw vs MCX.

Also I rewatched the battle she did have Gardevoir use Moonblast but Greninja did avoid a direct hit - this occurred before both powered up. 



Kuzehiko said:


> Mega Gardevoir did better against Gigamantax Charizard. Mega Gardevoir withstood and countered back Gigamantax Charizard's strongest move by using psychic while MCX got cucked hard by Leon's base Charizard.


Again, Alain didn't do himself any favors by using Flare Blitz - a move I don't think it even knew until then - twice.


Kuzehiko said:


> There is nothing MCX can replicate on this situation.


He technically has a better shot at enduring G-max Charizard's strongest attack given its double resistance. The overall weaker but more effective Gmax Dragon move is what's gonna do MCX in.


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 26, 2022)

Garchomp could fly


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Garchomp could fly


always could
in dex entries, in anime

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2022)

Anyway if Ash beats Leon then for me it would go:

Ash >= Cynthia/Leon (Gmax) > Steven > Diantha >= Lance ~ Iris > Alain


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2022)

That depends of how much plot armor he uses if he gets manhandled by Leon only to bullshit his way I aint putting Ash above anyone there .

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2022)

plot armor feats are still feats, you cant dismiss them even if they are dumb 
if Ash win then he wins, he is #1, it is what it is, blame Lucario/Pikachu endurance

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2022)

Not for me.

If he cant put a fight he is less skilled period. Theres a massive difference between Lucario bullshitting taking 5 fire blasts or some shit while fighting equally and Lucario not even being able to touch his opponent only to one shot with power of friendship. Performance is all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Aug 26, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Garchomp could fly


Always found that terrifying.

As if a 6'3 ground shark/dragon wasn't already enough of a nightmare.

Speaking of Pokemon size, it irritates  the shit out of me that Garchomp and Dragonite are about the same size as Charizard in the anime.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2022)

Just finished watching the episode...

it was hot garbage.  
too much time wasted on those dumb kids with zero purpose.

overall, trash battle as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 27, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Always found that terrifying.
> 
> As if a 6'3 ground shark/dragon wasn't already enough of a nightmare.
> 
> Speaking of Pokemon size, it irritates  the shit out of me that Garchomp and Dragonite are about the same size as Charizard in the anime.


I mean Garchomp can swim.in the sea(he can learn surf iirc), in the ground and now in the sky. That thing is the most complete mofo around, if pokemon had more shit related to war fucking countries would dispatch Garchomp batallions everywhere.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> That depends of how much plot armor he uses if he gets manhandled by Leon only to bullshit his way I aint putting Ash above anyone there .


isn't Leon already bullshiting his way through those fights as is? 

his  was previously defeated in 2 hits by Alain's 
and now out of nowhere, he defeated not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 of Diantha's pokemon!! 
(, , , & ) and it's not as it has any particular advantage over them or anything either. 


not to mention that Lance's  was able to handle several of 's attacks, including 4x super effective moves

but now Mega- is defeated in 1-2 hits that are not even super-effective? 


and then we see his fight with Raihan also managed to defeat  & 

those 2 minutes looked more exciting than this battle. 


Leon is just all over the place with plot-armor nonsense..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Kyu (Aug 27, 2022)

@New Folder - So I assume you wouldn't be too happy if Leon beats Ash again?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2022)

Kyu said:


> @New Folder - So I assume you wouldn't be too happy if Leon beats Ash again?


I think Ash should win seeing how the games were like
Gen 7, the player becomes the first ever Champion (and Ash became the Champion for the first time)
Gen 8, Leon the "undefeated" was finally defeated, so Ash will probably defeat him.

if he doesn't defeat him, I guess that would just mean his curse is back.  
it will be a wasted opportunity since all the champions are there, and I am not sure they can replicate this again 
(unless we wait for Gen 16 or something, as there is no point bringing back the same characters again )

but those battles were so bad and underwhelming that I guess it doesn't really matter that much.  

whoever wrote the script should be fired tbh. S/he are clearly incompetent...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2022)

I searched on YT to see if there is a battle (Showdown) using their teams

and even tho the player who is using Deiantha's team is clearly a noop, this battle was still better and more realistic than the anime version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2022)

"iTs chAmPIon TiMe" - shut up you plain fuck.
God how I hate him.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gunchar (Aug 27, 2022)

Kyu said:


> That's kinda Leon's job till he faces Ash, mang.



The only job Leon did so far is making average fanfiction writers look good, and making everything he appears in worse.



Kyu said:


> Diantha putting up more of a fight would've served no purpose other than waste time



Right, making the Masters 8 a proper Tourney between the best trainers in the world like promised, would be somehow a total waste of time...



Kyu said:


> and make Ash's performance against Leon less impactful.



The only possible way that fake-finale after the actual finale(which some fans have waited well over a decade for by now) will have any impact, is if they visibly animate the clash of Ash's plot armor with Leon's plot armor XD...



Kyu said:


> She had her moment beating Lance and that did dragon man no favors.



And how exactly did this battle do Dragon Man any favors? Lance looks like a complete joke now.



Kyu said:


> Imma keep it a stack...how she stays champion with someone like Alain around is beyond me. He must either not wanna be champion or still can't get past that E4 member with the Mega Blastiose.



By Alain more than obviously not having Leon's thick plot armor.



Kyu said:


> Tbf, seeing as they're putting so much time into Ash v. Cynthia and they have less than 10 episodes episodes left(which includes project Mew bullshit), it's probably wise of them to speed things up.


Ash vs Cynthia will not go more than 3 episodes, and halfway competent writers could also make short battles that don't look like as if one of the trainers true name should be Kirito Sue Uchiha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kyu (Aug 27, 2022)

I completely understand despising Leon, but this hate is clouding some of you guy's judgment.



gunchar said:


> Right, making the Masters 8 a proper Tourney between the best trainers in the world like promised, would be somehow a total waste of time...


You'd be onto something if there was no context:

In a tournament where there's an undefeated champion and the payoff is the to have the main character prove himself as _the one_ true challenge &/or emerge victorious against the undefeated champion...

Are you going to have someone you have no further investment in to push the #1 trainer to a close bout before the finals? If so, what is your reasoning? Because I've yet to hear anything resembling logical. 

'A close fight for the sake of a close fight' is all I've heard and that is counterproductive if the goal is what I layed out earlier and it appears to be so.

Not every battle needs to be competitive, especially when there's a clear gap between champions as we've seen, on top of a story that is being told, whether we like it or not.

You don't deflate your undefeated monster before the main event unless there is something you'll have the main character exploit later(and there isn't). 



gunchar said:


> And how exactly did this battle do Dragon Man any favors? Lance looks like a complete joke now.


Reread what you're quoting here.

I literally said Lance losing to Diantha did him no favors. 

Lance would be better off beating Diantha then go on to lose to Leon once more.



gunchar said:


> Ash vs Cynthia will not go more than 3 episodes, and halfway competent writers could also make short battles that don't look like as if one of the trainers true name should be Kirito Sue Uchiha.



Last time I'll say this: That's more work for no real reason.

Diantha is not a force of nature like Cynthia has been portrayed. Far from it actually. There's no need to protect her from losing 2-6 when her opponent is the strongest trainer on the planet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2022)

the fact that Cynthia gives a 3-episode extreme difficulty fight to Ash - same Ash that could go on to beat Leon - is proof that Cynthia >> Diantha 



if Ash beats both Cynthia and Leon then they are around ~equal, both slightly behind Ash

-if Ash wins:  Ash >= Cynthia/leon >> Diantha
-if Leon wins: Leon >= Ash >= Cynthia >> Diantha

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## gunchar (Aug 27, 2022)

Kyu said:


> I completely understand despising Leon, but this hate is clouding some of you guy's judgment.



Not just eating up bullshit writing is not the same like having clouded judgement.



Kyu said:


> You'd be onto something if there was no context:



The actual context is that those are allegedly the Top 8 trainers of the world, but every time a certain clown battles everyone else just jobs so hard that they look like noobs who just recently got their first Pokemon.



Kyu said:


> In a tournament where there's an undefeated champion and the payoff is the to have the main character prove himself as _the one_ true challenge &/or emerge victorious against the undefeated champion...



I'm pretty sure i've already read that story, must have been here:




Kyu said:


> Are you going to have someone you have no further investment in to push the #1 trainer to a close bout before the finals? If so, what is your reasoning? Because I've yet to hear anything resembling logical.



My reasoning is still that this is supposed to be a Tourney between the TOP 8 TRAINERS IN THE WORLD, and not a circus show where a bunch of fodder loses to some clown with Extra thick plot armor.



Kyu said:


> 'A close fight for the sake of a close fight' is all I've heard and that is counterproductive if the goal is what I layed out earlier and it appears to be so.



You do realize that this isn't an actual argument if the goal itself is just bullshit, right?



Kyu said:


> Not every battle needs to be competitive, especially when there's a clear gap between champions as we've seen, on top of a story that is being told, whether we like it or not.



If even the freaking *SEMI-FINALS OF A TOURNEY BETWEEN THE GODDAMN TOP 8 TRAINERS IN THE WORLD* doesn't need to be competitive, nothing ever needs to be competitive, and Leon's only told story is:

I'm uNdEfEaTEd and so strong that my aura magically turns my opponents into pathetic fodder, please like me...



Kyu said:


> You don't deflate your undefeated monster before the main event unless there is something you'll have the main character exploit later(and there isn't).



If your uNdEfEaTEd "monster" is really just an obnoxious clown with thick plot armor like Leon, and your "main event" happens after the actual main event fans have waited for, you've already completely failed.

And even besides the fact that anyways nobody with a properly functioning brain buys Leon's status(especially not in a Tourney that also includes the far more recognized + actually for over a decade build up Cynthia, which makes the whole thing one of the most obviously doomed ideas from the very start), this whole uNdEfEaTEd nonsense is just utterly ridiculous to begin with, Magnus Carlsen the Chess World Champ who straight up dominated the Chess world for almost a decade by now still just recently lost to the since several years retired former Candidate(the Chess Candidates are pretty much the equivalent to the Masters 8) Judit Polgar under sub-optimal circumstance in a park:


And chess is far more streamlined + actually played by the players, instead of based on battles between up to 6 different creatures with several different weaknesses + several possible counters to hard counters.



Kyu said:


> Reread what you're quoting here.
> 
> I literally said Lance losing to Diantha did him no favors.
> 
> Lance would be better off beating Diantha then go on to lose to Leon once more.



And now Lance(, Alain and Diantha) just looks like a complete joke, which would be not the case if the writers simply wouldn't go full retard with Leon.



Kyu said:


> Last time I'll say this: That's more work for no real reason.



Proper writing is just notably more work for incompetent writers, hell simply showing Alain/Diantha and Leon having some back and forth wouldn't even require any amazing effects, and they clearly would've had enough time considering that they've filled Ep 122 with some random bullshit nobody cared about.



Kyu said:


> Diantha is not a force of nature like Cynthia has been portrayed.



In that case Diantha shouldn't even be in the Top 8.



Kyu said:


> Far from it actually. There's no need to protect her from losing 2-6 when her opponent is the strongest trainer on the planet.


This is obviously nonsense, cause according to Journeys Diantha herself is one of the strongest trainers on the planet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2022)

if they at least bothered a little with a side-story for Leon like they did with Alain 
(defeating 10 Megas, fighting Legendaries...etc) it might have been a littlllllle understandable... 

even being undefeated, is that title for challengers, or other champions? 
like did he massacre champions all the time, or were they just random challengers? 

if Diantha only defeated 2 pokemon 
does that mean Lance would be swept with only 1 Pokemon?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (Aug 27, 2022)

To be a master is my dream. All I've got to do is believe (And I believe!) I've got a chance to win. I'm on my way to victory. Pokémon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 27, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Her having success = taking out more of Leon's pokemon


How is that a success when you still lose?
It's not even a feat in a fight between champions.


Kyu said:


> When the alternative is making Diantha look good by her having a closer match with Leon, which has no real upside....They picked the lesser of two evils from both a narrative and time management standpoint.


Look good against Leon?
You're making it sound like Leon is a Tobias in the sense that his Pokemon had never been beaten in a battle before and he actually isn't (in the sense that he reached the M8 without one of his six Pokemon his being undefeated, like Tobias) this was never brought up in this season. In this case it only makes Leon look good exactly because it was never brought up.
A lot of his battles in Journeys were close. Why beating a bunch of his Pokemon is actually being successful and making Leon's opponent look good? Makes no sense it.
As long as Leon wins he remains undefeated so having him lose a bunch of his Pokemon does not affect his reputation.



Kyu said:


> Simple. Ash looks more impressive by being the first to push Leon that far/have a competitive battle with him (in-verse and from a viewers perspective).


I mean that was supposed to happen since they made Leon be Ash's goal in this season. Per narrative it's pretty obvious that Ash will be the one to take out most of his Pokemon.




Kyu said:


> If the end goal is for Leon to lose to/or tie with Ash (basically not win as he usually does) then they're doing the proper thing to get the most out of their investment, so to speak.


Only in the case Leon wins against Ash.
If Leon loses then him having stomped hard his previous opponents while Ash struggled against Cynthia and Steven, all of that will be meaningless. For the record, Alain and Tobias did not lose against Ash btw.


Kyu said:


> When you build someone up like they have Leon, it's pointless to waste the rub(to steal a pro wrasslin' term) on someone they have no plans for going forward.


Did you just say that Leon has been properly builded-up throughout Journeys?
Oh bud, that's hilarious.
Leon is character is him being undefeated and unbeatable. That's not what I call a proper build-up of a character specially if he's fought on 1 vs 1 battles the entire season.


Kyu said:


> I agree it's annoying how much they blow Leon, however it is a necessary evil if they want to avoid doing something(Diantha not getting utterly stomped) just for the sake of doing something which in turn would lessen the impact of the main event.


So hyping up Leon was the only choice despite we have already seen Leon being the unbeatable and undefeated that he is?



Kyu said:


> Cynthia's Garchomp _prior to mega evolving_ is canonically stated as having battle's of legend.
> 
> She's clearly supposed to be seen as the 2nd strongest champion introduced thus far.
> 
> Diantha _is not_ on her level.


We have no feats of Diantha facing Cynthia or Cynthia facing Leon to figure that out and make a fair comparison.
Sorry but that's just headcanon.



Kyu said:


> In the very beginning, no.
> 
> Yet she felt the need to mega evolve her Gardevoir and it _still_ ended up on its back after powering up. Even if it spammed one move that's non effective(shadow ball), it'll fuck Greninja up if it's powerful enough, as we saw vs MCX.
> 
> Also I rewatched the battle she did have Gardevoir use Moonblast but Greninja did avoid a direct hit - this occurred before both powered up.


Diantha literally spammed Shadow Ball like 3 or 4 times even after mega evolving. That said I do agree that she saw herself forced to mega evolve Gardevoir just that Mega Gardevoir vs Ash-Greninja was PIS to hype up Ash-Greninja. There is no way Ash-Greninja could have defeated Mega Gardevoir apart of Ash-Greninja losing to a gym leader and MCX that is straight E4 tier.


Kyu said:


> Again, Alain didn't do himself any favors by using Flare Blitz - a move I don't think it even knew until then - twice.


MCX used Dragon Claw on base Charizard, it hit base Charizard and didn't even damage him. All Leon did is use a close range Draon Pulse which is super effective against a Dragon-type like MCX. The thing is that Dragon Pulse stomped MCX hard so you can tell that MCX had never a chance not even against Leon's base Charizard.


Kyu said:


> He technically has a better shot at enduring G-max Charizard's strongest attack given its double resistance. The overall weaker but more effective Gmax Dragon move is what's gonna do MCX in.


That's not much of an argument when MCX lost to a weaker version of Leon's Gigantamax Charizard lol.


----------



## jesusus (Aug 27, 2022)

The filler OI Drake already did the "undefeated champion with hacked moveset ace" gimmick better than Leon without wearing a comic-con costume. A FILLER character is better written than Leon, just KEK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2022)

Cyhntia with normal clothes looks rly good.

The battle was shit anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 27, 2022)

Casual queen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 27, 2022)

jesusus said:


> The filler OI Drake already did the "undefeated champion with hacked moveset ace" gimmick better than Leon without wearing a comic-con costume. A FILLER character is better written than Leon, just KEK.


Drake > Ploteon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2022)

didnt Drakes Dragonite know like 10 moves ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 27, 2022)

Leon's Charizard knows like 12 though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2022)

Kuzehiko said:


> Leon's Charizard knows like 12 though.


not at once

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kyu (Aug 27, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Not just eating up bullshit writing is not the same like having clouded judgement.



Clouded judgement often consists of irrational assertions solely based on feelings.

I'm seeing a lot of that.



gunchar said:


> I'm pretty sure i've already read that story, must have been here:


Like it or not that's the story they've given us.

Mocking it repeatedly isn't going to change that.



gunchar said:


> My reasoning is still that this is supposed to be a Tourney between the TOP 8 TRAINERS IN THE WORLD, and not a circus show where a bunch of fodder loses to some clown with Extra thick plot armor.



Do you even know what happened in the Alain battle?

That ship has sailed, my guy. Why were you expecting anything better knowing the writer's history with Leon?



gunchar said:


> You do realize that this isn't an actual argument if the goal itself is just bullshit, right?



You mean bullshit as in "I don't like it!"?Right?



gunchar said:


> If even the freaking *SEMI-FINALS OF A TOURNEY BETWEEN THE GODDAMN TOP 8 TRAINERS IN THE WORLD* doesn't need to be competitive, nothing ever needs to be competitive, and Leon's only told story is:



What did you expect after the firm beating Leon gave Alain?



gunchar said:


> If your uNdEfEaTEd "monster" is really just an obnoxious clown with thick plot armor like Leon, and your "main event" happens after the actual main event fans have waited for, you've already completely failed.



I'm not saying they shouldn't have done anything different to get to this point.

Leon is a shitty character, however if you're full go full beast with this clown, do so in a way that *characters that matter* will benefit.



gunchar said:


> And now Lance(, Alain and Diantha) just looks like a complete joke, which would be not the case if the writers simply wouldn't go full retard with Leon.


I agree.

This isn't what I'm contesting.



gunchar said:


> roper writing is just notably more work for incompetent writers, hell simply showing Alain/Diantha and Leon having some back and forth wouldn't even require any amazing effects, and they clearly would've had enough time considering that they've filled Ep 122 with some random bullshit nobody cared about.



Random bullshit? Your opinion isn't how everyone felt.

I enjoyed it. Other people enjoyed it. And some of it served a purpose (backstory for Cynthia). They went too far with the little sis going missing shit. I'm not a fan of how that was a thing.



gunchar said:


> In that case Diantha shouldn't even be in the Top 8.



While indeed better than the rest of the world, not all champions are equal.

Dunno where you guys are getting that from.

Anyone legit thought Iris was equal to Cynthia? Before their match? What about after? Neither time? Got it.



gunchar said:


> This is obviously nonsense, cause according to Journeys Diantha herself is one of the strongest trainers on the planet.





> Not all champions are equal.





Kuzehiko said:


> How is that a success when you still lose?
> It's not even a feat in a fight between champions


Achieving a desired outcome is having success.

The point of a pokemon battle is to defeat the other's pokemon, when you do this that is having some level of success.



Kuzehiko said:


> Look good against Leon?
> You're making it sound like Leon is a Tobias in the sense that his Pokemon had never been beaten in a battle before and he actually isn't (in the sense that he reached the M8 without one of his six Pokemon his being undefeated, like Tobias) this was never brought up in this season. In this case it only makes Leon look good exactly because it was never brought up



His situation doesn't need to mimic 
 Tobias', the point is that it's a feat and this is historically utilized within fiction to build intrigue and suspense.

A bodies B then C looks like a million  bucks by beating A. If it's a draw, C doesn't look like a total schmuck because A has proven to be ahead of the pack by smoking B.

Only loser is B and who gives a fuck about B if they're no longer needed?

It's possible to have competitive battles all throughout a tournament and have it go off without a hitch but that requires them to not fuck up the very first battle as badly as they did and not write themselves into a corner as they did with Leon.



Kuzehiko said:


> A lot of his battles in Journeys were close. Why beating a bunch of his Pokemon is actually being successful and making Leon's opponent look good? Makes no sense it.





Kuzehiko said:


> As long as Leon wins he remains undefeated so having him lose a bunch of his Pokemon does not affect his reputation



Will address this below:



Kuzehiko said:


> Did you just say that Leon has been *properly* builded-up throughout Journeys?


I didn't. You misconstrued what I said.

Properly as in you make the most of a bad situation(Leon), not make a relatively inconsequential character(Diantha) look better than they need to when doing the opposite benefits the character you've got stock in (Ash).


How did I know this without checking? I don't think Leon was properly built up throughout Journeys and would never say so unironically.



Kuzehiko said:


> So hyping up Leon was the only choice despite we have already seen Leon being the unbeatable and undefeated that he is?



Already addressed.



Kuzehiko said:


> We have no feats of Diantha facing Cynthia or Cynthia facing Leon to figure that out and make a fair comparison.
> Sorry but that's just headcanon.



Most will tell you otherwise because there's actual basis for it; one being how their aces are portrayed in battle.

The mere fact that Ash is battling Cynthia, will struggle, and go on to face Leon and do better than Diantha should make the pecking order quite obvious.



Kuzehiko said:


> MCX used Dragon Claw on base Charizard, it hit base Charizard and didn't even damage him. All Leon did is use a close range Draon Pulse which is super effective against a Dragon-type like MCX. The thing is that Dragon Pulse stomped MCX hard so you can tell that MCX had never a chance not even against Leon's base Charizard.





Kuzehiko said:


> That's not much of an argument when MCX lost to a weaker version of Leon's Gigantamax Charizard lol


This portion and the Ash-Greninja stuff I'll  concede on since I was more just shitting on Diantha for shits and giggles.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Aug 27, 2022)

I didn’t like the filler in this episode, what was the point in it?


----------



## Hero (Aug 28, 2022)

Leon did not need to wash Diantha like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alita (Aug 28, 2022)

I find it hilarious how people are still trying to take power scaling in journeys seriously. You could argue almost anything about who is stronger than who among the masters 8 at this point and you wouldn't be wrong. Even the writers themselves clearly don't know their own power scaling due to how inconsistent and contradictory they are.  

Your better off ignoring journeys entirely and just judging/ranking characters based on the established powerscaling we already had up to gen 7 before journeys made a mess out of everything.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 28, 2022)

@Kuzehiko, @gunchar - If you want we can respectfully agree to disagree on our discussed topic. No use trying to convince the other when neither side will budge y'know?

At least we all seem to find common ground in what's important: the Leon shit was handled poorly from jump street.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 28, 2022)

Alita said:


> I find it hilarious how people are still trying to take power scaling in journeys seriously. You could argue almost anything about who is stronger than who among the masters 8 at this point and you wouldn't be wrong. Even the writers themselves clearly don't know their own power scaling due to how inconsistent and contradictory they are.
> 
> Your better off ignoring journeys entirely and just judging/ranking characters based on the established powerscaling we already had up to gen 7 before journeys made a mess out of everything.


No lol this is just a salty.

We get what we get and work with it. It's just easy to say that the master 8 guys are on one tier and depending on teams an match ups one can take the other. We aren't going to get rid of a whole series just so two people on the internet can be less salty.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aduro (Aug 28, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> We get what we get and work with it. It's just easy to say that the master 8 guys are on one tier and depending on teams an match ups one can take the other. We aren't going to get rid of a whole series just so two people on the internet can be less salty.


Also this series is the closest thing we've gotten to a way to figure out how characters from different seasons compare to each other.


----------



## Alita (Aug 28, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> No lol this is just a salty.
> 
> We get what we get and work with it. It's just easy to say that the master 8 guys are on one tier and depending on teams an match ups one can take the other. We aren't going to get rid of a whole series just so two people on the internet can be less salty.


And what we have is an inconsistent poorly written mess which is something you inherently can't make any sense of. But sure keep telling yourself that.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 28, 2022)

Alita said:


> And what we have is an inconsistent poorly written mess which is something you inherently can't make any sense of. But sure keep telling yourself that.


And what exactly happened here. That stops you and only you from making sense out it? 

Don't tell me it's the Iris thing.


----------



## Alita (Aug 29, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> And what exactly happened here. That stops you and only you from making sense out it?
> 
> Don't tell me it's the Iris thing.



Lance's gyrados was more then capable of holding it's own with Leon's Charizard while in base. The same gyrados lost to diantha's goureigeist who in turn apparently got stomped in the recent episode by leon's rilaboom who lost to alain's mega charizard who in turn got beat fairly easily be leon's base charizard. So going by the anime's logic...

Gyrados >/= Leon's Base Charizard >> Alain's Mega Charizard > Rilaboom >>> Goureigeist > Gyrados

Which TOTALLY makes sense am I right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 30, 2022)

Powerscaling in Pokemon Anime...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2022)

Ash ain't winning. After hearing about tbe new gimmick in the new pokemon game, they want to show Pikachu as new types like the Evee evolutions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## jesusus (Aug 31, 2022)

JN was such a mess, full of false hype and giant waste of missed potential. Leon sucks and Cynthia/Ash are gonna end up looking like chumps in this terrible tournament.

Gen 9 is gonna be mediocre as well. Anime and games will always be that: promising hype and missed potential

Here I was, a few years back thinking Ash would use Sceptile in that "Frontier" episode and that the reserves would make a comeback mid-late series to defeat Leon and complete Ash's journey.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Trojan (Aug 31, 2022)

jesusus said:


> ull of false hype and giant waste of missed potential


and Lugia didn't get anything whatsoever...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ash ain't winning. After hearing about tbe new gimmick in the new pokemon game, they want to show Pikachu as new types like the Evee evolutions.


Not sure,let him win a big league.Nobody cares about the Orange League.And the Alola League was new and pretty much exlusive for the Island people.

Kind of boring seeing Ash losing in finals again.After 25 years,he deserve it imo.If he beats Cyhntia,their is no reason to let him not win.FFS,hes already Top 4 in the WORLD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Aug 31, 2022)

If they have Leon win, then fuck everything I said them past two pages.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2022)

from todays Pokemon Masters EX event

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aduro (Aug 31, 2022)

Steven said:


> Not sure,let him win a big league.Nobody cares about the Orange League.And the Alola League was new and pretty much exlusive for the Island people.
> 
> Kind of boring seeing Ash losing in finals again.After 25 years,he deserve it imo.If he beats Cyhntia,their is no reason to let him not win.FFS,hes already Top 4 in the WORLD.


To be fair, Ash's record would be considered very good for a real-life competitive player. Getting several wins in his first ever regional, consistently placing between top 8 and top 2 in regionals five times in a row. Winning a regional, then coming in second at Worlds.

Unova was a poor performance, but every great player will tell you about a tournament in which they screwed up really badly.

As for Alola, yeah, beating Gladion was less impressive than beating Paul, or coming so close to beating Alain and being the only guy in Sinnoh to KO Tobias' Darkrai. But Kukui seemed legit strong, and Ash did beat a Tapu Koko with a Z-Crystal. I think Ash earned his place as champion by winning that exhibition match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2022)

Steven said:


> Not sure,let him win a big league.Nobody cares about the Orange League.And the Alola League was new and pretty much exlusive for the Island people.
> 
> Kind of boring seeing Ash losing in finals again.After 25 years,he deserve it imo.If he beats Cyhntia,their is no reason to let him not win.FFS,hes already Top 4 in the WORLD.


If he even makes the finals. But yes. He is in the tourney with THE best of THE best trainers. The Meer fact he is in the semi's, with a win against Steven no less, means he has not far to go. He can start a new journey with new Pokemon all he wants, but he can NOT be defeated by anybody that was not in the final 8. Paul and Tobias being possibly the only exceptions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (Aug 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He can start a new journey with new Pokemon all he wants, but he can NOT be defeated by anybody that was not in the final 8.


I really want to remember this post, just in case the next season begins with him being beaten by a complete rookie like Trip and his Snivy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Aug 31, 2022)

Imagine Ash beating Queen Cynthia aka the most badast and popular champion of The Pokemon serie and then losing to a self insert champion aka Leon the looser.... ugh please Journeys don't fall as low as BW.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 31, 2022)

Aduro said:


> To be fair, Ash's record would be considered very good for a real-life competitive player. Getting several wins in his first ever regional, consistently placing between top 8 and top 2 in regionals five times in a row. Winning a regional, then coming in second at Worlds.
> 
> Unova was a poor performance, but every great player will tell you about a tournament in which they screwed up really badly.
> 
> As for Alola, yeah, beating Gladion was less impressive than beating Paul, or coming so close to beating Alain and being the only guy in Sinnoh to KO Tobias' Darkrai. But Kukui seemed legit strong, and Ash did beat a Tapu Koko with a Z-Crystal. I think Ash earned his place as champion by winning that exhibition match.


The exhibition match and Guzma were the redeeming factors for the league.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alita (Sep 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ash ain't winning. After hearing about tbe new gimmick in the new pokemon game, they want to show Pikachu as new types like the Evee evolutions.



I wouldn't be surprised one bit if ash ended up losing once again. These writers are terrible enough to do it and then reset ash once again for the gen 9 anime. People should definitely brace themselves for it happening as it very well could.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 1, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> Imagine Ash beating Queen Cynthia aka the most badast and popular champion of The Pokemon serie and then losing to a self insert champion aka Leon the looser.... ugh please Journeys don't fall as low as BW.


That guys been one shooting every character he’s been fighting, hopefully if he does Ash puts up a better fight than the rest.

I know a bunch of fans that will be pissed though.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> new journey with new Pokemon all he wants, but he can NOT be defeated by anybody that was not in the final 8. Paul and Tobias being possibly the only exceptions.


altho that would suck, but it kinda makes sense at the same time.  
this is not an anime like, for example, Dragon Ball, Naruto, One Piece...etc etc where Ash has his own power within himself.
his power comes from the pokemon he is using. 

So, it wouldn't make sense that a nobody would defeat his current team. But if he started a new team with level 2 from route 2
then no matter how good his commands may be, it's the pokemon that are weak...


----------



## DeVision (Sep 1, 2022)

New Folder said:


> altho that would suck, but it kinda makes sense at the same time.
> this is not an anime like, for example, Dragon Ball, Naruto, One Piece...etc etc where Ash has his own power within himself.
> his power comes from the pokemon he is using.
> 
> ...



You're right, but didn't his (guessing) lvl 70 pikachu lose against one lvl 5 starter pokemon in one of the new regions?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You're right, but didn't his (guessing) lvl 70 pikachu lose against one lvl 5 starter pokemon in one of the new regions?


Well, if we want to be technical, that Snivy used Leaf Tornado so she was level 16 at least.  
and Pikachu couldn't use his moves, so...  


it still sucks tho, don't get me wrong...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2022)

Aduro said:


> But Kukui seemed legit strong, and Ash did beat a Tapu Koko with a Z-Crystal


I dont downplay this feats.Kukui was indeed rly strong,so was Tapu.But atm,this league isnt well known,unlike the championship.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2022)

New Folder said:


> So, it wouldn't make sense that a nobody would defeat his current team. But if he started a new team with level 2 from route 2
> then no matter how good his commands may be, it's the pokemon that are weak...


Electric attacks work on ground types. Normal moves hit ghost types. Pokemon with a type advantage are getting 1 shot. Pikachu is a tank. Levels are soon to not matter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2022)

animation could be better, but fight was good
SpiriGOD


also apparently Diantha tells Cynthia:
無敗を続けるダンデさんを止めるのはあなたよ
You're the one who'll stop Mr. Dande from going undefeated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DeVision (Sep 2, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> animation could be better, but fight was good
> SpiriGOD
> 
> 
> ...



I swear.. If they let her lose only for Ash to job to boreon, I'm gonna riot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (Sep 2, 2022)

Cynthia is OD in the best way possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2022)

perfect champion, perfect team, perfect "evil" mon Spiritomb

perfect waifu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Sep 2, 2022)

All I hope for is that M-Garchomp v. M-Lucario is a decent back 'n forth battle.

I swear if Lucario gets handled for 80% of the fight only to 1 or 2 shot his way to victory...imma drop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 2, 2022)

Ash the Tard for not bringing in his best, not this second-rate team of jobbers he found a few months ago that look like something a 1st grader would only find cool.

This team would have solo'd Cynthia, no ifs or buts, anyone who looks at this team will find no complaints if you grew up with OS/AG/DP.
Infernape
Sceptile
Snorlax
Krookodile
Charizard
Heracross

Then I would select this team for the Super Sue, of course full of gimmicks to stand a chance against a terribly written mary sue, aside from Kingler who relies on his own strength.

Kingler the Unassailable (star of the show)
Z-move Pikashit
Mega Furry
Job-max Gengar
Ash-Jobninja
Pidgeot (makes a return)

For the Steven battle I would have made it a 6v6, and have Ash use his Hoenn team.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 2, 2022)

jesusus said:


> This team would have solo'd Cynthia, no ifs or buts,


Is there some rule saying that the competitors are locked to certain teams? Because I really don't think(outside of Garchomp and Milotic) that they could scout the opponents team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 2, 2022)

Godthia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Sep 2, 2022)

Told ya'll Cynthia is a step or two above most champions.

She got the right idea too. Retire as #1.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Sep 2, 2022)

How would you guys feel if the anime did what the games should have done and made Leon the twist villain?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 2, 2022)

Kyu said:


> All I hope for is that *M-Garchomp* v. M-Lucario is a decent back 'n forth battle.


I have bad news..


----------



## Kyu (Sep 2, 2022)

Wut?


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 2, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Wut?


So apparently...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kyu (Sep 2, 2022)

You almost had me for a sec.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 2, 2022)

Wow Dragonite's jobbing streak is getting fucking ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## jesusus (Sep 2, 2022)

Aduro said:


> How would you guys feel if the anime did what the games should have done and made Leon the twist villain?


Would be fine with it, adds an actual layer of character for him. Some pompous Charizard fanboy who never earned his spot as #1 and is full of hot air shouldn't be made a role model for everyone, otherwise it makes the whole pokemon world look enormously stupid when they look up to such a clown

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2022)

Cynthia retiring? Fuck this shit.
I swear she needs to win the tourney now. Fuck Ash. Fuck Leon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 3, 2022)

I canceled Leon from my mind. #NotMyChampion

Cynthia is the strongest.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2022)

Also. Cynthia proved she's a level above Ash.
If it wasn't for bullshit, she would've already won.

I mean. Switching in Gastrodon on Pikachu.
Taking out Dragonite unscratched. (3xdream eater is for sure full hp)
Taking Pikachu out with Spiritomb.

You can't do better (except for Roserade XD).


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 3, 2022)

You need to watch this to understand how Cynthia is _all over_ Ash.


She is actually utilizing her Pokemons abilities with Togekiss and Roserade, which wasn't mentioned in the episode but we'll probably find out in the next one.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> You need to watch this to understand how Cynthia is _all over_ Ash.
> 
> 
> She is actually utilizing her Pokemons abilities with Togekiss and Roserade, which wasn't mentioned in the episode but we'll probably find out in the next one.



Yeah. But the Togekiss Air-Slash wouldn't work if it came AFTER Pikachu's attack (as it was in this chap).
Or I don't remember it correctly. Will watch later - have to go to the grocery store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 3, 2022)

Kyu said:


> All I hope for is that M-Garchomp v. M-Lucario is a decent back 'n forth battle.
> 
> I swear if Lucario gets handled for 80% of the fight only to 1 or 2 shot his way to victory...imma drop.





Xeogran said:


> I have bad news..





Kyu said:


> Wut?





Xeogran said:


> So apparently...



I thought you would say that M- Garchomp is weaker than the regular one for losing his some of his speed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 3, 2022)

No, don’t retire Cynthia 🫠


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2022)

Based Diantha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aduro (Sep 3, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> She is actually utilizing her Pokemons abilities with Togekiss and Roserade, which wasn't mentioned in the episode but we'll probably find out in the next one.





DeVision said:


> Yeah. But the Togekiss Air-Slash wouldn't work if it came AFTER Pikachu's attack (as it was in this chap).
> Or I don't remember it correctly. Will watch later - have to go to the grocery store.


I'm supportive of any sensible use of status moves in the pokemon anime. Rather than just slamming attacking moves into each other. Definitely wish learning them had been part of Ash's skillset a long time ago.

But Cynthia is lucky AF. Landing a hypnosis then getting three turns of sleep for dream eater; then getting an air slash flinch, even with serene grace, would leave any crowd cringing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2022)

Aduro said:


> I'm supportive of any sensible use of status moves in the pokemon anime. Rather than just slamming attacking moves into each other. Definitely wish learning them had been part of Ash's skillset a long time ago.
> 
> But Cynthia is lucky AF. Landing a hypnosis then getting three turns of sleep for dream eater; then getting an air slash flinch, even with serene grace, would leave any crowd cringing.



Well the hypnosis was kinda lucky. The 3 turn sleep for Dragonite wasn't too far off - but you could say a bit lucky.
The Air Slash on the other hand was, as I said, weird. Pikachu should have a higher base speed stat (right?). And you couldn't flinch it.

I didn't think of Roserade's ability. 


Still.. Cynthia is doing all the right moves. In the meantime Ash let's his Pikachu fight a ground type.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Sep 3, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Still.. Cynthia is doing all the right moves. In the meantime Ash let's his Pikachu fight a ground type.


I kinda give Ash a pass for that one, since Cynthia kept switching, he needed to catch her off guard. Pikachu did really well vs. Gastrodon. 

But Cynthia is still playing with a much larger perspective than Ash, given that she preserved destiny bond spiritomb specifically to catch out Ash's most problematic pokemon, and used it to successfully KO Pikachu.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2022)

Aduro said:


> I kinda give Ash a pass for that one, since Cynthia kept switching, he needed to catch her off guard. Pikachu did really well vs. Gastrodon.



Too well if you ask me. XD




Aduro said:


> But Cynthia is still playing with a much larger perspective than Ash, given that she preserved destiny bond spiritomb specifically to catch out Ash's most problematic pokemon, and used it to successfully KO Pikachu.



The problem I see with destiny bond is that Cynthia never called it out.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 3, 2022)

Should have brought Infernape, what a dumbass trainer


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Should have brought Infernape, what a dumbass trainer



I would've understood if he was travelling a region so he depends on the pokemon he traveled with.
But dude in the WORLD championship and still relies on mon he got in the last 6 months. FFS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 3, 2022)

Yall still putting game logic in the anime? Ever since "attack the horn" 
"Thunder armor" "counter shield" and all of these new things.  The serene grace stuff is weird sure but it's not out of the ordinary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 3, 2022)

If the referee was the same as the Indigo League, all Cynthia would need to do to solo this tournament is spam Hypnosis 

Also should have brought SLEEP TALK Heracross, what a buffoon. Ash's JN team is too predictable and all brute force, no strategy.  What can you expect from a team that looks like it was assembled by a crayon eater

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 3, 2022)

If they did a round Robin then Ash would've needed to bring more Pokémon. Anybody remember where the only reason Harrison lost the next round after beating Ash was because his Blaziken was too tired to fight that round? That could've been a good reason to bring in more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2022)

The goddess showing how its done

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2022)

That destiny bond and spiritomb in general is the best fight Journeys had or will have


----------



## jesusus (Sep 3, 2022)

Leon: "So the champion of Sinnoh uses a bunch of tricks and gimmicks huh?"

 This clown has the audacity to make such claims while having the home advantage with his hacked overleveled Tardzard that needs G-max to be worth shit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 3, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Leon: "So the champion of Sinnoh uses a bunch of tricks and gimmicks huh?"
> 
> This clown has the audacity to make such claims while having the home advantage with his hacked overleveled Tardzard that needs G-max to be worth shit


Leon has a big mouth and a Animeteam behind him to wank him hardcore.

Taking all the hate away,hes clearly a top-tier trainer,problem is,the way the anime wants to portrayal it fails in pretty much every way.For us watchers,it looks like his Glurak gets straight up wanked to the max.Nothing new in fiction but Kukui for example also had his standard quote and was the best Trainer in S/M but was sympathetic.Leon is NOT sympathetic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Told ya'll Cynthia is a step or two above most champions.
> 
> She got the right idea too. Retire as #1.





DeVision said:


> Cynthia retiring? Fuck this shit.
> I swear she needs to win the tourney now. Fuck Ash. Fuck Leon.





Luffyfan38 said:


> No, don’t retire Cynthia 🫠


I was all ready to say yeah don't retire her......but no yeah retire her on top so she don't have to be a part of this anymore.





And I guess Ash's age is showing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I was all ready to say yeah don't retire her......but no yeah retire her on top so she don't have to be a part of this anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she's retiring, then with style. And not with an L from Ash or Leon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2022)

She is using Dynamax Togekiss (so the leaks said) because Mega Garchomp and Kommo-o are saved for the finals

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kyu (Sep 3, 2022)

Lucario was giving Togekiss hands in the preview tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 3, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> She is using Dynamax Togekiss (so the leaks said) because Mega Garchomp and Kommo-o are saved for the finals


Didn't regular Togekiss got pummeled to the ground by Lucario in the preview?


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 3, 2022)

Funnily enough Ash not recalling Dragonite could be a call back to when he didn't do it against Darkrai. All he did was yell as best he could and Sceptile got up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 3, 2022)

I mean it's not like they have items or like anybody holds items in the anime during battles so he really had no other choice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Lucario was giving Togekiss hands in the preview tho.


They finally acknowledging that steel half of Lucario?


----------



## jesusus (Sep 3, 2022)

"We have gotten stronger since Sinnoh!"  

Whose this "we"? Just you and Pikachu? You OAK'd all your other pokemon since, you baboon.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 3, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Funnily enough Ash not recalling Dragonite could be a call back to when he didn't do it against Darkrai. All he did was yell as best he could and Sceptile got up.


If only Ash used Sceptile instead of Dragonite this match, he would be the first to land a K.O. then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2022)

Barney ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 3, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> If only Ash used Sceptile instead of Dragonite this match, he would be the first to land a K.O. then


If Ash used all those legends he should've caught it would've been a different story altogether.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 3, 2022)

Like Goh caught a Suicune??? Where's Naganadel Ash???


----------



## Steven (Sep 3, 2022)

Im not sure why Ash just dont use a team with his strongest pokemons

Dude has so many strong pokemons but nope,he uses the pokemon he catch in the current Region.We talk about the championship,not some kindergarten thing


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2022)

Yeah, Ash its not the Alola League.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 3, 2022)

She some how looks younger in Journey’s compared to DP.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2022)

Art style


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 3, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Art style


Wonder how she’d look in XY than, I thought Ash looked the oldest in that series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jesusus (Sep 4, 2022)

Dragonite used to be so powerful in OS

Now him, Tyranitar are used as jobbing fodders like in movie 21 where Tyranitar jobs to some entangled rope, a pokemon that can CARVE OUT MOUNTAINS AS A SNACK loses to some cables and rope.  

The other pseudo legendaries tend to get this treatment as well, but those two OGs get the worst of it

Only Garchomp seems to be the exception


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 4, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Dragonite used to be so powerful in OS
> 
> Now him, Tyranitar are used as jobbing fodders like in movie 21 where Tyranitar jobs to some entangled rope, a pokemon that can CARVE OUT MOUNTAINS AS A SNACK loses to some cables and rope.
> 
> ...


That's because Garchomp is Cynthia ace.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 4, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> That's because Garchomp is Cynthia ace.


Dragonite was Lance's Ace, look where that got him


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 4, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Dragonite was Lance's Ace, look where that got him


Yeah but Lance is nothing compared to Cynthia.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2022)

Kinda want Ash to beat Cynthia now just so Dragonite can have one more opportunity.

Should have used Chadfetched and Dracovish as hype tools. Not Gengar and Dragonite.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm fairly certain that Dragonite can get his chance to shine against Leon(even though he was supposed to get it against Garchomp). It's looking like Dracovish,Sirfetched and Lucario are all getting some good moments in the next few episodes. I think Gengar is fine.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2022)

I mean arent most of the bulky mons despised by anime team except maybe Snorlax?

lIke every time Nidoking, Tyranitar, Aggron, Rhydon, Golem etc appear rhey are all fodder.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 4, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Kinda want Ash to beat Cynthia now just so Dragonite can have one more opportunity.
> 
> Should have used Chadfetched and Dracovish as hype tools. Not Gengar and Dragonite.


I’d be surprised if he didn’t with all of this “I’m going to defeat Leon” talk.

It’d be like the new league


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 4, 2022)

I


luffy no haki said:


> I mean arent most of the bulky mons despised by anime team except maybe Snorlax?
> 
> lIke every time Nidoking, Tyranitar, Aggron, Rhydon, Golem etc appear rhey are all fodder.


A few others too for sure, but yeah those are frequently used like that. Machamp and Blastoise seem to lose a lot too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kyu (Sep 4, 2022)

These youtubers need to chill with this Togekiss dyanamaxing shit.

There's no fucking way.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 4, 2022)

Kyu said:


> These youtubers need to chill with this Togekiss dyanamaxing shit.
> 
> There's no fucking way.


I can see being procting by Cynthia and Garchomp.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2022)

Pokemon Anitubers


----------



## jesusus (Sep 4, 2022)

Poketubers in general are garbage


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 4, 2022)

Kyu said:


> These youtubers need to chill with this Togekiss dyanamaxing shit.
> 
> There's no fucking way.


The way Togekiss was just getting smacked into the ground by bullet punch I think we don't have to worry about that lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> She some how looks younger in Journey’s compared to DP.





luffy no haki said:


> Art style





Luffyfan38 said:


> Wonder how she’d look in XY than, I thought Ash looked the oldest in that series.


And if it were an older style then that she would have a figure of an actual woman then that of a child.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2022)

I think she looked just fine in DP.

BW and on art style has been changing culminating with SM and Journeys having different but finally completely infantilized art for the most part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2022)

Now that I think about it is that event of GF giving Ashs Dragonite swsh still going on? If so great way from the anime team to promote it by making him job

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 4, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Poketubers in general are garbage


I didn’t even know we had any

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2022)

decent fight by Journeys standards honestly

Ash plot armor is very obvious though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 9, 2022)

This episode


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 9, 2022)

Sir fetched and Dracovish this episode

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 9, 2022)

Wait. You watched it already? With subs or?


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Wait. You watched it already? With subs or?


I watched it live as it was airing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gunchar (Sep 9, 2022)

Actually a pretty good fight for a change, but Sir Plot Armor was a bit too absurd and Cynthia not even using her strongest Pokemon(Mega Garchomp) against Ash speaks loudly for itself.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Wait. You watched it already? With subs or?


The subs are out early.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 9, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The subs are out early.


Thank you.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Sep 9, 2022)

Is the tournament in the finals yet?


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 9, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Actually a pretty good fight for a change, but Sir Plot Armor was a bit too absurd and Cynthia not even using her strongest Pokemon(Mega Garchomp) against Ash speaks loudly for itself.


It's a good twist even though we all wanted the mega vs mega battle. This entire time Cynthia has been doing whatever has been unexpected which is why she's been putting him on the back foot so easily. 

Considering Ash kept bringing up mega evolution every time Garchomp came out it is a good swerve and something he wasn't ready for.


Captain Quincy said:


> Is the tournament in the finals yet?


Semi finals ends next Friday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2022)

Good fight actaully the queen is doing great

 Sir fetch went from Jobber fetch to Sir stu with a bit of plot armor.

Next ep is called shock, which....I suppose is "surprise" stat in action


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 9, 2022)

The episode title is interesting because it'll be a shock regardless of what happens imo. Ash wins it'll be shocking the way Cynthia is battling and if Cynthia wins it'll be shocking as well because we expect and want Ash to win here.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 9, 2022)

I will say that Sirfetched breaking those stealth rocks was amazing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2022)

Ash can only barely beat nerfed Cynthia with base Chomp (not even Dynamaxed) with 0 Ground moves
and no Kommo-o used

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 9, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> The episode title is interesting because it'll be a shock regardless of what happens imo. Ash wins it'll be shocking the way Cynthia is battling and if Cynthia wins it'll be shocking as well because we expect and want Ash to win here.


I don't fuck Ash Queen all the way.


----------



## Gabzy (Sep 9, 2022)

Sirfetch'd alone is stronger than most of Ash's aces


----------



## Kyu (Sep 9, 2022)

Surprisingly liked this episode better than the first part.

Sirfetched & Dracovish put in mad work, especially the former - the way he went out was fire. Undoubtedly the MVP this week.

Gotta point out the obvious tho:
If the plan is still to have Ash win, regular Garchomp vs Mega Lucario is gonna feel hollow as fuck for a final clash.

"Like yeah we beat Cynthia's ace but it would've wasted us if it was permitted to use its full power."

Mega Garchomp > Mega Lucario confirmed unless he takes out Leon's  Charizard solo which he won't in all likelihood.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 9, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Garchomp vs Mega Lucario is gonna feel hollow as fuck for a final clash.


I don't know man that preview showed Lucario getting pretty messed up. We already know that he's gonna beat Togekiss but not until after getting hit by some Dynamx moves most likely so it won't be so hollow imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 9, 2022)

A CHAD FETCHED EPISODE

I NEED THESE INJECTED IN ME

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kyu (Sep 9, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> I don't know man that preview showed Lucario getting pretty messed up. We already know that he's gonna beat Togekiss but not until after getting hit by some Dynamx moves most likely so it won't be so hollow imo.


I get you but base Garchomp took heavy damage from Sirfetched and still appears to be giving Mega Lucario the business. 

Neither are fresh but only one of them is using their full power and that is Lucario.

Guess we'll see how it ends next week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 9, 2022)

I don't think its cheap that Ash isn't fighting Mega Garchomp.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2022)

not only is Chomp in base, but it isnt allowed EQ or *any* Ground move. And they took away its Flamethrower from DP anime too.

And Lucario just happens to be weak to both Ground and Fire ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 9, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> not only is Chomp in base, but it isnt allowed EQ or *any* Ground move. And they took away its Flamethrower from DP anime too.
> 
> And Lucario just happens to be weak to both Ground and Fire ...


Why is not allowed any ground moves?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Why is not allowed any ground moves?


EQ and Fissure are "banned" due to Japans rl earthquakes

Others - beats me, probably to make it easier for Lucario


----------



## Aduro (Sep 9, 2022)

Hmm, they could be having Mega Lucario beat both togekiss and garchomp to demonstrate that megas have staying power while Z-moves and dynamic don't last.


----------



## Steven (Sep 9, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> EQ and Fissure are "banned" due to Japans rl earthquakes


Jo,thats bullshit


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 9, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> not only is Chomp in base, but it isnt allowed EQ or *any* Ground move. And they took away its Flamethrower from DP anime too.
> 
> And Lucario just happens to be weak to both Ground and Fire ...


EQ in the anime is trash, the only times it has been used is just the earth moving, stop using game logic with the anime.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 10, 2022)

Tauros had Fissure


----------



## DeVision (Sep 10, 2022)

Damn. Have to admit this episode (if you ignore some BS) was good.
The Sirfetch'd loss still standing was also a nice touch.

The "Shock" next week will be Garchomp's first defeat ever. Too bad. I wanted Cynthia to win this shit - but I can't see it anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 10, 2022)

I think Cynthia's Dynamax twist came too late.
We know it pretty much won't amount to anything because Lucario has to defeat Togekiss to get to Garchomp. It would be better if she did it if Ash still had 3 Pokemon left so that big Togekiss could get a win against one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2022)

In anime aces >> non-aces.
Thats why *everybody* always uses the gimmick onto the ace, no matter if its Mega or Dyna (the only exception being Leon in the Alain match because Alain was that weak)

Not using it on Garchomp is obvious PIS to give Lucario a chance

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gunchar (Sep 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> The "Shock" next week will be Garchomp's first defeat ever.


How is that a shock though? It's literally just the defeat of a nerfed + already significantly injured Garchomp, hell at that point the writers are pretty much admitting that Cynthia should've won and Ash just managed via plot armor.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 10, 2022)

Immense Plotarmor and CIS moment by not using Mega Garchomp

But the episode was still good

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 10, 2022)

gunchar said:


> How is that a shock though? It's literally just the defeat of a nerfed + already significantly injured Garchomp, hell at that point the writers are pretty much admitting that Cynthia should've won and Ash just managed via plot armor.



Well. It's no shock for us. But for the pokemon world.
I hope the "shock" will be Ash's defeat - but I doubt it.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 10, 2022)

How is Garchomp ever nerfed? It's Garchomp. Just because it isn't using its mega doesn't mean it's nerfed... now Pikachu in black and white was nerfed

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gabzy (Sep 10, 2022)

I see as this:

Garchomp = 90
Mega Garchomp= 100
Togekiss = 50
Dynamax Togekiss = 85

So while Mega Garchomp would be the strongest, the boost that Togekiss gets is overall better for the team. Since it was the first time that Cynthia's used mega evolution in a official match, and considering that even Haxorus without a gimmick could keep up with her mega, i don't think that the power difference between mega and base Garchomp is that big. Maybe we will even see him being faster now, as a nod to the base stats.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> How is Garchomp ever nerfed? It's Garchomp. Just because it isn't using its mega doesn't mean it's nerfed... now Pikachu in black and white was nerfed


because Mega >> base in anime
and using your gimmick (even if its dynamax) not on the ace is a nerf (in anime .. in games its perfectly viable)

on top of that no EQ or any other Ground move and not even a Flamethrower (which it had back in DP)
and Lucario just happens to be weak to both Ground and Fire.


----------



## Aduro (Sep 10, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Thats why *everybody* always uses the gimmick onto the ace, no matter if its Mega or Dyna (the only exception being Leon in the Alain match because Alain was that weak)


Cynthia, Ash and Leon have already used mega, dyna or Z on two different mons. Most of the others have only had one match in this league. A champion shouldn't be too reliant on a single 'ace', and clearly Leon is less reliant on Charizard than Diantah is on Gardevoir, given that Leon swept most of her team with Rillaboom and Dragapult.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Cynthia, Ash and Leon have already used mega, dyna or Z on two different mons.


Cynthia used Dynamax here for the first time and thats why people are calling it nerfing her Garchomp so M-Lucario can beat it. Previously she used it on Garchomp (the ace) just like everyone else.

Leon used dynamax on something other than Charizard only once, I specified that. Only vs Alain, because Alain wasnt even a challenge.

Ash doesnt really have any choice or options .. he has only 1 Z-move target, 1 Mega target and 1 Gmax target




Aduro said:


> clearly Leon is less reliant on Charizard than Diantah is on Gardevoir


He still required it to take out M-Gardevoir, which is what it always comes down to in anime - gimmick Ace vs gimmick Ace


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 10, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> because Mega >> base in anime
> and using your gimmick (even if its dynamax) not on the ace is a nerf (in anime .. in games its perfectly viable)


Yeah mega is better in most cases but I wouldn't call it nerfed. Not all mons have a mega after all. 


Shiba D. Inu said:


> on top of that no EQ or any other Ground move and not even a Flamethrower (which it had back in DP)
> and Lucario just happens to be weak to both Ground and Fire.


DP was a long time ago though. Movesets change from time to time


----------



## Aduro (Sep 10, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cynthia used Dynamax here for the first time and thats why people are calling it nerfing her Garchomp so M-Lucario can beat it. Previously she used it on Garchomp (the ace) just like everyone else.
> 
> Leon used dynamax on something other than Charizard only once, I specified that. Only vs Alain, because Alain wasnt even a challenge.
> 
> Ash doesnt really have any choice or options .. he has only 1 Z-move target, 1 Mega target and 1 Gmax target


Ash not using a z-move or dynamax with Pikachu every match isn't considered a sign of weakness or going easy on his opponents from him. Its a sign that his team is pretty balanced. He has at least three choices so he can be  adaptable. The same can be said for Cynthia. In fact, since Ash trained specifically for garchomp, it might be sensible that Cynthia is centering her team around togekiss instead.

Ash and Cynthia have survived against other champions because they have several reliable mons. And you can say that Alain wasn't much of a challenge for Leon, but Cynthia's garchomp defeated the absolute weakest champion in the league to get her in the semi-finals. Ash had already beat her opponent, Iris, using the jobber that is his dragonite.




Shiba D. Inu said:


> He still required it to take out M-Gardevoir, which is what it always comes down to in anime - gimmick Ace vs gimmick Ace


I wouldn't say Leon "required" dynamax charizard to beat Mega Gardevoir. He had three other mons in the back. Leon chose to use Charizard, it was his most reliable way to win. Even without it. I seriously doubt Diantha was going to reverse that kind of sweep.
The fact that Leon has only needed three mons doesn't prove that the three he has in the back aren't also absolute beasts.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Ash not using a z-move or dynamax with Pikachu every match isn't considered a sign of weakness or going easy on his opponents from him. Its a sign that his team is pretty balanced. He has at least three choices so he can be adaptable. The same can be said for Cynthia. In fact, since Ash trained specifically for garchomp, it might be sensible that Cynthia is centering her team around togekiss instead.


Lucario and Pikachu are both Ashes aces - he can pick either one (and he doesnt use Dmax on Pikachu anymore, it makes him too slow)
only Garchomp is Cynthias ace, not Togekiss

Garchomp being forced to fight *Mega* Lucario in base is a nerf to it no matter how you slice it
the obvious lack of any SE moves for Lucario is another one



Aduro said:


> wouldn't say Leon "required" dynamax charizard to beat Mega Gardevoir.


I think he did



Aduro said:


> He had three other mons in the back.


maybe they could have worn down M-Gardevoir, maybe not. It did defeat the Gorilla after all.

aces are clearly above non-aces


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 10, 2022)

So looking at how Rillaboom was destroying Diantha does this mean that Alains Chestnaught would've fared well?


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 10, 2022)

Obviously not as well but possibly taking out two mons?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Sep 10, 2022)

Cynthia bout to get her first L  @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Cynthia bout to get her first L  @Shiba D. Inu


plot armor took strong

at least Mega Chomp remains undefeated

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2022)

Chomp even used to have both Dig and Flamethrower in DP anime and they took it all away so Lucario has an easier time


----------



## gunchar (Sep 10, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> How is Garchomp ever nerfed? It's Garchomp. Just because it isn't using its mega doesn't mean it's nerfed... now Pikachu in black and white was nerfed




Even ignoring the nonsense with Sir Plot Armor, Mega Garchomp is supposed to be blatantly stronger than Base Garchomp in the anime(and if we use use games logic Cynthia would pretty much just steamroll through the whole tourney and mop the floor with Ash's Lucario by using her own logically far more experienced Lucario, while Leon wouldn't even matter), so it's blatantly nerfed now and would be like as if Ash don't uses Mega Lucario but now randomly dynamaxes another Pokemon.



Aduro said:


> Ash and Cynthia have survived against other champions because they have several reliable mons.



Cynthia has like any other actual champ a clear-cut Ace, and no other champ's Ace except that of a certain plot armored clown would survive against her full power Ace(except theoretically via type advantage, but let's be honest here the anime hardly even cares about that).



Aduro said:


> And you can say that Alain wasn't much of a challenge for Leon, but Cynthia's garchomp defeated the absolute weakest champion in the league to get her in the semi-finals.



M8 Iris is blatantly not the weakest champ after her fight with Cynthia, and Alain isn't even a champ to begin with.



Aduro said:


> Ash had already beat her opponent, Iris, using the jobber that is his dragonite.



You mean the same Dragonite that was completely useless against and got straight up clowned by Cynthia right at the start of the battle, what exactly does that tell you about M8 Iris in comparison to earlier Iris?



Aduro said:


> I wouldn't say Leon "required" dynamax charizard to beat Mega Gardevoir. He had three other mons in the back. Leon chose to use Charizard, it was his most reliable way to win. Even without it. I seriously doubt Diantha was going to reverse that kind of sweep.
> The fact that Leon has only needed three mons doesn't prove that the three he has in the back aren't also absolute beasts.


The other 3 Pokemon most certainly benefit from Leon's thick plot armor as well, but he still has a clear-cut Ace like any other actual champ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2022)

its pretty clear that M8 Iris is stronger than the Iris that Ash "beat"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 10, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Even ignoring the nonsense with Sir Plot Armor, Mega Garchomp is supposed to be blatantly stronger than Base Garchomp in the anime(and if we use use games logic Cynthia would pretty much just steamroll through the whole tourney and mop the floor with Ash's Lucario by using her own logically far more experienced Lucario, while Leon wouldn't even matter), so it's blatantly nerfed now and would be like as if Ash don't uses Mega Lucario but now randomly dynamaxes another Pokemon.


It's still a Garchomp lol. And it's Cynthia's Garchomp as well. A mon we didn't even know had mega evolution until fairly recently. Were we calling it nerfed before then despite mega evolution being a thing? No. So how is it nerfed all of a sudden?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 10, 2022)

This "plot armour" argument is ridiculous. 
Ash didn't have any PIS/CIS moment in his favor so far.

if anything, Ash is the one who is nerfed. Dude has the ability to use all 3 gimmicks, and yet, he is only allowed 1.
otherwise, he would have had Z-moves over the others.  


Also, wasn't Bullet Punch a priority move? Yet, somehow they allowed Togikiss to use her Air Slashes before she gets punched to the face.
unlike how when Cynthia was using Suker Punch in the last episode...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2022)

New Folder said:


> if anything, Ash is the one who is nerfed. Dude has the ability to use all 3 gimmicks,* and yet, he is only allowed 1.*
> otherwise, he would have had Z-moves over the others.


those were rules from the start and it applies to Cynthia too then since she has 2 gimmicks vs everyone elses 1


Having Mega Garchomp vs the weaker Iris and in base here vs the stronger Ash sure looks like a nerf


----------



## Trojan (Sep 10, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> those were rules from the start and it applies to Cynthia too then since she has 2 gimmicks vs everyone elses 1
> 
> 
> Having Mega Garchomp vs the weaker Iris and in base here vs the stronger Ash sure looks like a nerf


But Mega Garchomp is slower than the regular one?  
that will only give Mega lucario a greater advantage to dodge its attacks...  


Furthermore, if Cynthia made a wrong play that is not a plot armor. She just made a rookie mistake...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2022)

New Folder said:


> But Mega Garchomp is slower than the regular one?


nope, game only thing
stats dont exist in anime, Megas are just a generic power boost to everything




New Folder said:


> Furthermore, if Cynthia made a wrong play that is not a plot armor. She just made a rookie mistake...


PIS induced by Ashes/Lucarios plot armor


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 10, 2022)

Meanwhile I didn't see anybody calling Iris nerfed(I could be wrong) when she didn't use any gimics at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Meanwhile I didn't see anybody calling Iris nerfed(I could be wrong) when she didn't use any gimics at all


she did use her Dragonspeak thing that she does that powers up Dragon-types - so her Haxorus got a boost.
As for not having an "official" gimmick - thats her own fault for not having one ... nothing stopped her from getting one


With Cynthia its pretty clear - she used Mega Chomp vs Iris, but for whatever reason only base vs Ash


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 10, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> With Cynthia its pretty clear - she used Mega Chomp vs Iris, but for whatever reason only base vs Ash


Kept him on his toes. He was fully expecting(and possibly ready for) mega evolution. 

As for Iris. I'm guessing that was supposed to be her thing which is still weird honestly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 10, 2022)

I’m confused, what’s with all the dam Goh episodes in the middle of Masters 8 tournament?

They really are in a rush to end this series aren’t they?

Whats wrong Journey‘s? Can’t keep up with the random plots you added into this series?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Sep 10, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Kept him on his toes. He was fully expecting(and possibly ready for) mega evolution.
> 
> As for Iris. I'm guessing that was supposed to be her thing which is still weird honestly


Like I said above, Ash prepared specifically for Cynthia's garchomp by training against Paul's one. Dynamaxing togekiss might not be a bad choice, especially since Garchomp took damage from sirfetch'd and Cynthia already got rid of Pikachu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2022)

all of that works for game logic, it doesnt really work for anime where aces >> all


----------



## gunchar (Sep 10, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> It's still a Garchomp lol. And it's Cynthia's Garchomp as well.



That's exactly the problem here bro, it would be a pretty different story with Paul's Garchomp for example.



Commander Shunsui said:


> A mon we didn't even know had mega evolution until fairly recently. Were we calling it nerfed before then despite mega evolution being a thing?



No, cause at that point it wasn't, and we could've even assumed it's better without Mega form just like in the games.



Commander Shunsui said:


> No. So how is it nerfed all of a sudden?



The exact same way how Goku after Namek is nerfed if they restrict his Super Saiyan via plot shenanigans.



New Folder said:


> This "plot armour" argument is ridiculous.
> Ash didn't have any PIS/CIS moment in his favor so far.





New Folder said:


> Furthermore, if Cynthia made a wrong play that is not a plot armor. She just made a rookie mistake...



First you claim there was no PIS/CIS moment in Ash favor so far, then right in your next post you describe exactly that...



New Folder said:


> if anything, Ash is the one who is nerfed. Dude has the ability to use all 3 gimmicks, and yet, he is only allowed 1.
> otherwise, he would have had Z-moves over the others.



Good joke, they literally gave Cynthia dynamax just for creating an excuse to nerf her.



New Folder said:


> Also, wasn't Bullet Punch a priority move? Yet, somehow they allowed Togikiss to use her Air Slashes before she gets punched to the face.
> unlike how when Cynthia was using Suker Punch in the last episode...





New Folder said:


> But Mega Garchomp is slower than the regular one?
> that will only give Mega lucario a greater advantage to dodge its attacks...



*Games Cynthia would simply send her logically far more experienced own Lucario to smack Ash's, and also pretty much steamroll through the whole Tourney, while Leon would be at best King of the Clowns with Squirrel Girl style feats again.*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 10, 2022)

gunchar said:


> That's exactly the problem here bro, it would be a pretty different story with Paul's Garchomp for example.


The difference Cynthia is for the most part battling circles around Ash here. After watching again he fully was expecting mega evolution and she made sure to take full advantage to that. 

Again, this isn't Black and White Pikachu here. This is Cynthia using Garchomp the way she intended from the very beginning


gunchar said:


> No, cause at that point it wasn't, and we could've even assumed it's better without Mega form just like in the games.


That's the thing though. We DIDN'T know she had a mega but we DID know that Garchomp had one and nobody was calling her Garchomp nerfed then.


----------



## gunchar (Sep 10, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> The difference Cynthia is for the most part battling circles around Ash here. After watching again he fully was expecting mega evolution and she made sure to take full advantage to that.



*Which strongly contradicts this here btw:*

Leon:
Offense:  5/5
Defense: 5/5
Speed: 5/5
Strategy: 4/5
Experience: 4 /5
Surprise: 4/5
Total: 27/30

Diantha:
Offense:  4/5
Defense: 5/5
Speed: 4/5
Strategy: 5/5
Experience: 4/5
Surprise: 4/5
Total: 26/30

Cynthia
Offense:  5/5
Defense: 5/5
Speed: 4/5
Strategy: 5/5
Experience: 5/5
*Surprise: 3/5*
Total: 27/30

Ash:
Offense:  5/5
Defense: 3/5
Speed: 5/5
Strategy: 2/5
Experience: 2/5
*Surprise: 5/5*
Total: 22/30

*At this point Cynthia should have 5/5 in Surprise and Ash at best 4/5*, giving her 29/30 overall and him 21/30 XD...



Commander Shunsui said:


> Again, this isn't Black and White Pikachu here. This is Cynthia using Garchomp the way she intended from the very beginning



She intended to let Garchomp job to Sir Plot Armor?



Commander Shunsui said:


> That's the thing though. We DIDN'T know she had a mega but we DID know that Garchomp had one and nobody was calling her Garchomp nerfed then.


To continue my former example, just like Vegeta wouldn't have been nerfed by having no Super Saiyan before the Android Arc, but clearly nerfed if it would get restricted via plot shenanigans afterwards.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 10, 2022)

Chad Fetch is a top 10 Ash strongest pokemon. 

And he ain't 10 or 9.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 10, 2022)

gunchar said:


> *At this point Cynthia should have 5/5 in Surprise and Ash at best 4/5*, giving her 29/30 overall and him 21/30 XD...


I don't think it contradicts it at all. Considering Cynthia's strategy is clearly working. Why would you see it as apart of her surprise stat?


gunchar said:


> She intended to let Garchomp job to Sir Plot Armor?


Her Garchomp won though so how could it job? Maybe Sirfetched is strong?


gunchar said:


> She intended to let Garchomp job to Sir Plot Armor?


Also I don't get this. I could be missing something but how is he Sir Plot Armor


----------



## Kyu (Sep 11, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Chad Fetch is a top 10 Ash strongest pokemon.
> 
> And he ain't 10 or 9.


You could say Top 5 and I wouldn't disagree.

Never thought much of Sirfetched til this battle.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 11, 2022)

weren't Garchamp's move like
2 dragons attacks, and 1 rock move (that is useless in this case)
I don't remember the 4th one.

but Lucario resists the first 2 moves, and the 3rd one will only be protect when Dynamaxed

so Togikiss seems to be the smarter move...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 11, 2022)

I wish Ash could use his older Pokémon in this thing


----------



## DeVision (Sep 11, 2022)

Well.. I also think Cynthia was nerfed due to Garchomp.
But in verse her decision to dynamax Togekiss was right. It's a flying/fairy type against a fighting type.
A dmax flying move should/could end the fight pretty fast.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 11, 2022)

I think inverse she made the right call.

Garchonp was really effected by Sir Fetched attack. Probably the first time Garchomp has been that seriously hurt in battle for a long time.

Togekiss going dynamax should, in theory end Lucario pretty badly boosted up and having a type advantage. 

So inverse it makes sense why she did this. She wanted to end the battle and took risk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 11, 2022)

This battle only shows that Ash deserves to be here. But his pokemon being badasses are whu he has lasted as along.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 11, 2022)

Didn't Sir Fetched beat Gen 7 Lion Legendary?


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 11, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> I wish Ash could use his older Pokémon in this thing


Is that episode 129 leak real? 


The Supreme Being said:


> Didn't Sir Fetched be Gen 7 Lion Legendary?


On masters ex yeah. If that's canon then yeah lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 11, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Is that episode 129 leak real?
> 
> On masters ex yeah. If that's canon then yeah lol


What's the leak?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 11, 2022)

I don't really have a dog in the fight for Cynthia vs. Ash.

But I rather have Ash win and battle Leon because it's better for Cynthia to lose to Ash then get offscreened by Leon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2022)

I dont think Leon has a chance to win the finals because he already won previous season and I dont think they will do a repeat champion
Leon loses and goes to train at the Battle Tower, like in the games

So I think if Cynthia beats Ash, she beats Leon too
but MC power too strong

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 11, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I dont think Leon has a chance to win the finals because he already won previous season and I dont think they will do a repeat champion
> Leon loses and goes to train at the Battle Tower, like in the games
> 
> So I think if Cynthia beats Ash, she beats Leon too
> but MC power too strong


I think this headcanon is probably a little too strong lol.

But we shall see. It doesn't matter to me either way. Ash has already proven he is on their level.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2022)

Nah, Im pretty certain they wont do a repeat champion
most likely Ash just wins 

.. and then loses to someone in Paldea


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 11, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> What's the leak?


I saw a leak(it looked somewhat convincing) but it was infernape vs. Charizard and infernape was gone from the group of Pokémon watching the finals


----------



## Aduro (Sep 11, 2022)

Worth noting that Togekiss doesn't actually have a type advantage against Lucario. Steel resists both fairly and flying, so it has neutral STAB. While steel is supereffective on fairy. 
But type doesn't mean as much as a specific mon's characteristics in the anime. 

Going by Cynthia's successes so far, I find it more plausible that she planned ahead and wanted dynamax togekiss to take on Ash. Since she chose to use destiny bond on Pikachu and Ash doesn't have a flying type left either. Its a valid choice by anime logic. Not to mention, the fact that dynamax doesn't last long won't matter much since Ash is on his last mon. If Cynthia loses, it will indicate that Ash's pokemon's strength and determination are enough to overcome her strats. Her loss would be PIS rather than CIS.


I also think opinions are a little mixed because I've played VGC this year, and togekiss was *very* good in restricted formats (the ones without the strongest legendaries like Dialga and Xerneas in them). In contrast, almost nobody ever used mega garchomp in Gens VI and VII.
 I'm not inclined to see dynamax togekiss as a mistake.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 12, 2022)

leak is saying Ash wins, but that Mega Lucario will still need another aura-based power-up/boost before it can beat base Garchomp


----------



## DeVision (Sep 12, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> leak is saying Ash wins, but that Mega Lucario will still need another aura-based power-up/boost before it can beat base Garchomp



I swear if they make him lose to Leon....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I swear if they make him lose to Leon....


Would you consider it worse than himlosing to Alain?


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 12, 2022)

Or Tobias?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> As for not having an "official" gimmick - thats her own fault for not having one ... nothing stopped her from getting one


Yes.......totally her fault. She should have more creative control for herself..... 


B Rabbit said:


> Chad Fetch is a top 10 Ash strongest pokemon.
> 
> And he ain't 10 or 9.





Kyu said:


> You could say Top 5 and I wouldn't disagree.
> 
> Never thought much of Sirfetched til this battle.


Let's see........


Kinglar 
Infernape
Greninja
Sirfetched 
Pikachu
Lucario 
Snorlax?
Charizard


i do not know whomelse. This is not in order by the way......behind Kinglar that is.


Commander Shunsui said:


> Or Tobias?


How dare you besmirch the name of that absolute legend.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2022)

To be fair Tobias was a chad, fucking Ash didnt catch legendaries cuz he literally didnt want to nor catch more pokemon in general. 

Meowth in boots sounds more bullshitty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 12, 2022)

Now someone else is saying that Lucario himself also faints seconds after Garchomp  (but it still counts as a W for Ash)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 12, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Would you consider it worse than himlosing to Alain?





Commander Shunsui said:


> Or Tobias?



Good thing I dropped pokemon for a long time before journeys.
But Tobias seemed like a chad. I mean, a Darkrai that probably could've soloed the whole tourney? You can't get better than that. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Sep 12, 2022)

The battle with Tobias is the one league loss that gave Ash the biggest two Ws without actually giving him the W:

Sceptile defeating Darkrai - Ash being the only person in Sinnoh to pull this off

Pikachu fighting a Latios to a draw


All other league losses were just big fat Ls.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Let's see........
> 
> 
> Kinglar
> ...


What's crazy is that its most recent loss to Garchomp is more impressive than Infernape, Snorlax and even Greninja's best win.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 12, 2022)

Kingler being about Chad Fetch. The meme is funny when @jesusus  says it.  

Anyways

Greninja
Pikachu
Charizard
Lucario
Sceptile
Sir Fetched
Gengar
Snorlax
Dragonite
Infernape

Kinda looking like that. Although All of Ash's team members now should be top 10 tbh.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How dare you besmirch the name of that absolute legend.


Man F Tobias!!!

I was going so hard for Ash in Diamond and Pearl. He beat Paul and you could've had him lose to Cynthia in that particular league which will make this upcoming win so much better...


DeVision said:


> Good thing I dropped pokemon for a long time before journeys.
> But Tobias seemed like a chad. I mean, a Darkrai that probably could've soloed the whole tourney? You can't get better than that. XD


I liked the guy having a Darkrai sure but Ash deserved to sinnoh league title

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 12, 2022)

Tobias hurt more because Ash was the most competent he has ever been, he was not spamming a single pokemon he was using all of them when he needed them, things like teaching Heracross sleep talk was wild back in the day.

The fact that Ash beat both Darkrai and Latios meanwhile no one else could beat Darkrai alone shows that Ash would have won so easily after defeating Paul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 12, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Now someone else is saying that Lucario himself also faints seconds after Garchomp  (but it still counts as a W for Ash)


Not surprised I expected that to be the case.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 13, 2022)

HA Tobias was a hilarious character, he pissed everyone off.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 13, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> HA Tobias was a hilarious character, he pissed everyone off.


Didn't piss me of I just wanted to know rest of his team and see him get creamed by Cynthia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 13, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Didn't piss me of I just wanted to know rest of his team and see him get creamed by Cynthia.


How far did we even get with that league? After Ash lost we didn’t much of it.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> How far did we even get with that league? After Ash lost we didn’t much of it.



Ash was the only one that saw 2 of his pokemon. If Pikachu were left with at least 1HP, Ash would've seen a 3rd one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 13, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Ash was the only one that saw 2 of his pokemon. If Pikachu were left with at least 1HP, Ash would've seen a 3rd one.


He did the freaking hat flip in this battle. That's how you knew he was doing all he possibly could to win.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 13, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> He did the freaking hat flip in this battle. That's how you knew he was doing all he possibly could to win.


Did he do a hat flip yet in masters 8? I forget.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 13, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Did he do a hat flip yet in masters 8? I forget.


The best he did was give it to Pikachu for the Z Move. I'm hoping he turns it around for Leon's bitch ass

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (Sep 13, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> He did the freaking hat flip in this battle. That's how you knew he was doing all he possibly could to win.


Goated moment.

The Sinnoh league gets memed to hell and back because of Tobias but it ultimately did what it needed to do(facilitate the highly anticipated Ash/Paul finale) then proceeded to provide memorable moments afterward.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Did he do a hat flip yet in masters 8? I forget.


Another indicator that Ash hardly resembles the same character he was

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2022)

RAWR

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 15, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> RAWR


Oh god the things I'll let this goddess do to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 15, 2022)

The hat flip was damn iconic, and showed Ash's seriousness. 

Why the hell did writers stop doing it for big battles after DP?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2022)

Cause after DP our boy was replaced by some mentally challenged version of himself.

I still remember how Hoenn and Sinnoh my boy knew the ropes to the point he even taught good shit to May and Dawn at times. BW and on the man acts as if he never saw a Ratatta in his life before.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 15, 2022)

XY/Sinnoh/Journey's Ash is the strongest.

But XY/Sinnoh was Ash at his best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2022)

lets go Queen !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 16, 2022)

plot shield galore

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2022)

well animation could be better and plot shield was way too obvious even for Ash

but they did show how strong Cynthia is - Ash needed to pump Aura power into his Mega doge to the point of exhaustion just to beat a Togekiss
And then only barely could beat a base Garchomp

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 16, 2022)

I think they did a great job showing the wear and tear of this battle on Lucario. I also enjoyed the bullet punch and dragon claw exchange. 

This is probably the worst of the three episodes which isn't really a bad thing imo


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 16, 2022)

Honestly Ash’s current team is truly his strongest. They’re all champion class aside from Jobbernite.

Pikachu, Sirfetch, and Lucario easy MVPs. Honorable mention to Dracovish and Gengar.

It’s been a long run. Watched pokemon when I was like 4 years old.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 16, 2022)

Eh the tourneys been a disaster, and missed potential in many ways.

It would have been far more satisfying to see Ash make it to the top with his older pokemon rather than become #1 with a group of randos he met in the past few months

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Sep 16, 2022)

Cynthia's first televised loss. I dunno...it feels like she lost due to an error she made.

Still seems weird that Lucario is the only one using his full power in the final clash with Garchomp. Was the Togekiss twist really worth it? It already damaged Lucario and no sold bullet punch, not like it needed to dynamax to be a problem for Lucario.

W/e, damn good battle outside of that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2022)

What a shock


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2022)

Cynthia made an error. And that's why she lost.  That's normal tbh.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2022)

But this is Ash' strongest team. Going to be hard to debate otherwise.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Sep 16, 2022)

I don't know if I will find the strength to watch these episodes to witness the defeat of my queen. At least we have the confirmation that  even Jobleon was powerless against her.


----------



## Hero (Sep 16, 2022)

Ash better fuck Leon up

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 16, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> I don't know if I will find the strength to watch these episodes to witness the defeat of my queen. At least we have the confirmation that  even Jobleon was powerless against her.


Just consul yourself that she would've won with Mega Garchomp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2022)

Writers just decided she could not have Mega/Dyna Chomp here for whatever reason (to make a twist ? too strong?)
games wise dynamaxing Togekiss is a good play.

also Togekiss WOULD have still beaten Lucario in the beam struggle if the latter didnt get roided up by Ashes aura..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2022)

that was a combined father-son (dog) Aura Sphere, a callback to DBZ

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gunchar (Sep 16, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> I don't know if I will find the strength to watch these episodes to witness the defeat of my queen. At least we have the confirmation that  even Jobleon was powerless against her.


Well if it's any consolidation if Ash beats Leon without too much bullshit now it becomes pretty blatant that Cynthia is actually the strongest of the 3, cause Ash's less damaged Mega Lucario almost lost to Cynthia's more damaged base Garchomp with completely nonsensical move-set XD...


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 16, 2022)

We’re going to take a break from Masters 8 and switch over to the Goh Sue show next week


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 16, 2022)

A month of wait for the Finals


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 16, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Well if it's any consolidation if Ash beats Leon without too much bullshit now it becomes pretty blatant that Cynthia is actually the strongest of the 3, cause Ash's less damaged Mega Lucario almost lost to Cynthia's more damaged base Garchomp with completely nonsensical move-set XD...


Tbf Mega Luc stood with up with no struggle, I honestly think he won with room to spare. That Star Assault must’ve done huge damage to Garchomp.


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 16, 2022)

Also, MVPs of this match were Lucario, Pikachu, Sirfetched. Cynthia’s is Spiritomb, Togekiss, and Garchomp.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Tbf Mega Luc stood with up with no struggle, I honestly think he won with room to spare.


it was a win by ~1-2 HP
Garchomp didnt even get the swirly eyes and was also up seconds later

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gunchar (Sep 16, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Tbf Mega Luc stood with up with no struggle



Bruh..., both got down + were lying there clearly demolished the exact same and Lucario just got up first.



ShadoLord said:


> I honestly think he won with room to spare.



Yeah no, Garchomp also got up right afterwards, so following your logic both would've had room to spare XD...



ShadoLord said:


> That Star Assault must’ve done huge damage to Garchomp.


See above.


----------



## gunchar (Sep 16, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> A month of wait for the Finals


Meh who cares, the true finale is already over and the only way that fake finale will have any impact is if they literally visualize the clash of Ash's and Leon's plot armor XD...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Sep 16, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Meh who cares, the true finale is already over and the only way that fake finale will have any impact is if they literally visualize the clash of Ash's and Leon's plot armor XD...


Agree the truth master 1 was defeated today, the self inserted champion is just here for us to wait for the new anime.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 16, 2022)

Mega Garchomp > Mega Lucario > Base Garchomp > Base Lucario

More or less confirmed Ash doesn't have a single pokemon that can take down Cynthia's Garchomp at full power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2022)

Lucario won the battle but Chad Fetch won our hearts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2022)

Next anime Ash is going to school, again  

Give us a new protag after this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 16, 2022)

I think Dragonite, Pikachu and Gengar are going to carry the load this time around. Lucario probably still getting the win though. Dragonite definitely needs to make up for not doing the Draco meteor attack like she did against Paul


----------



## king81992 (Sep 16, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> XY/Sinnoh/Journey's Ash is the strongest.
> 
> But XY/Sinnoh was Ash at his best.


I'd add Alola in there as well.


----------



## king81992 (Sep 16, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Cynthia made an error. And that's why she lost.  That's normal tbh.


Her strategy was pretty good, eliminate Pikachu early and use Dynamax Togekiss, since she anticipated Ash would be expecting/ prepped for Mega Garchomp. She didn't forsee Meteor Assault injuring Garchomp and even then, things came down to the wire.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2022)

She knew about Pikachu and Lucario. She had plans for both. 

But I didn't think he plan for giga chad getched. That's for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## king81992 (Sep 16, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Lucario won the battle but Chad Fetch won our hearts.


Sirfetched was the MVP of the match.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2022)

Mega Lucario standing over Garchomps body is badass ngl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that was a combined father-son (dog) Aura Sphere, a callback to DBZ


It's not like it's the first time. He did the same shit with his Tapu Koko beating Z-move.

I'm pretty sure during that last clash Greninja shared some aura too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2022)

I want Dragonite to have FUCKING REDEMPTION in the finals dammit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steven (Sep 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I want Dragonite to have FUCKING REDEMPTION in the finals dammit!


>Dragonite
>W

Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 17, 2022)

With the way Ash won, I am not sure how much Leon can do to push Ash further than Cynthia did, unless Ash actually loses.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 17, 2022)

I love Cynthia as much as everyone but let's be honest, she lost because the writers wanted Ash to win and not because of a misplay. Ash came in prepared for Mega Garchomp and she one-upped him by using another gimmick because she is just a much better trainer with multiple Pokemon that can carry without "Surprise" plot armor.

If she used Mega Garchomp she still would have lost. The writers would have changed the dynamic of the battle to accommodate for that.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DeVision (Sep 17, 2022)

I liked the episode. And Ash got his "dream" of fighting Leon. I now I'd even bet that he'll lose ffs.

And what I'm expecting in the finals - they gonna allow 2 or even 3 gimmicks.


----------



## gunchar (Sep 17, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I love Cynthia as much as everyone but let's be honest, she lost because the writers wanted Ash to win and not because of a misplay. Ash came in prepared for Mega Garchomp and she one-upped him by using another gimmick because she is just a much better trainer with multiple Pokemon that can carry without "Surprise" plot armor.



Uhm agreed, but why are you making it sound like that would speak against Cynthia?



GrizzlyClaws said:


> If she used Mega Garchomp she still would have lost. The writers would have changed the dynamic of the battle to accommodate for that.



Obviously(that's how plot armor works after all), but the way they actually wrote it now Mega Garchomp would've clearly won.



DeVision said:


> I liked the episode. And Ash got his "dream" of fighting Leon. I now I'd even bet that he'll lose ffs.


Wait, do you mean Ash will lose? Cause there is no way, all this Leon wank/plot armor(which just existed for the badly build up fake finale to begin with) was clearly just marketing related to the current Gen and Nintendo is already full in the next Gen mode. The only Champ who even regularly played a notable role after their own Gen is Cynthia, and that's cause she was a huge breakout character back then while Leon is pretty much the exact opposite by now(hell there are quite a few people who liked Game Leon for some reason who also can't stand Journeys Leon).


----------



## gunchar (Sep 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I want Dragonite to have FUCKING REDEMPTION in the finals dammit!




Imagine Dragonite beats Leon's Charizard, it would mean Cynthia's Spiritomb could pretty much sweep Leon on it's own XD.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2022)

Pikachu Dragonite Gengar will get Ws

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 17, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Wait, do you mean Ash will lose? Cause there is no way, all this Leon wank/plot armor(which just existed for the badly build up fake finale to begin with) was clearly just marketing related to the current Gen and Nintendo is already full in the next Gen mode. The only Champ who even regularly played a notable role after their own Gen is Cynthia, and that's cause she was a huge breakout character back then while Leon is pretty much the exact opposite by now(hell there are quite a few people who liked Game Leon for some reason who also can't stand Journeys Leon).



For some reason, yes. I think Ash will lose.
I mean, I can't see Leon pushing this team further than the queen did.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pikachu Dragonite Gengar will get Ws


That's why I think they gonna allow more than one gimmick. Gengar probably gonna get another d-max. Pikachu will get his Z move.


----------



## gunchar (Sep 17, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pikachu Dragonite Gengar will get Ws


That would be just hilarious.


----------



## gunchar (Sep 17, 2022)

DeVision said:


> For some reason, yes. I think Ash will lose.



Why, there is pretty much no logical reason to do that?



DeVision said:


> I mean, I can't see Leon pushing this team further than the queen did.



It's almost impossible for Leon by now, cause he would need to beat Ash without much trouble, for which there would be even less reason.



DeVision said:


> That's why I think they gonna allow more than one gimmick. Gengar probably gonna get another d-max. Pikachu will get his Z move.


Even then it would be still kinda hilarious.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 17, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Why, there is pretty much no logical reason to do that?


Let me answer you with a question: Was there any logic in pokemon till now?


gunchar said:


> It's almost impossible for Leon by now, cause he would need to beat Ash without much trouble, for which there would be even less reason.


He would just need to beat Ash like he beat Lance for example.


gunchar said:


> Even then it would be still kinda hilarious.


Let me be clear - I don't want it to happen. I just think it will.


----------



## gunchar (Sep 17, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Let me answer you with a question: Was there any logic in pokemon till now?



No, but i actually mean no logical reason from a business and general Nintendo standpoint, Leon is simply irrelevant for the new Gen and has not proven to be a very popular character(on the contrary, he is very controversial in a bad way).



DeVision said:


> He would just need to beat Ash like he beat Lance for example.



Nah, if they off-screen most of the fight and end it like that, Leon wouldn't have actually proven that he could beat a full power Cynthia.



DeVision said:


> Let me be clear - I don't want it to happen. I just think it will.


Huh?


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 17, 2022)

The Pokemon sub reddit is full of incels. Can't handle a strong woman character goddess like Cynthia.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 17, 2022)

KINGler will return to solo Charizardman

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2022)

Too many people are making a big deal about Cynthia losing.

Ash won fair and square. And if they battle a thousand times it would go either way each time. Cynthia would win some. Ash will win some. Different pokemon each time.

Ash is just that level of trainer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2022)

it goes either way as long as Ash keeps using aura steroids and Garchomp doesnt Mega

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it goes either way as long as Ash keeps using aura steroids and Garchomp doesnt Mega


And like they both aren't going to fall for the same strategies.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 18, 2022)

I thought Cynthia fans would be ok with this, I mean at least she lost to the main character not steamed rolled like Alan.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2022)

Tbf i doubt anybody finds their fav character losing to  Ash or Leon ok even if you could see it a mile away. I mean currently both are terrible one more than the other but yeah.

That aside, the queen went down like a true champ she used the brains , she used the muscle, she used the heart.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Breadman (Sep 18, 2022)

Cynthia's an overrated peepee poopoo doodoo-head.

you didn't have trouble because she was tough,  you had trouble with her because you were underleveled.


----------



## gunchar (Sep 18, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Too many people are making a big deal about Cynthia losing.
> 
> Ash won fair and square.







B Rabbit said:


> And if they battle a thousand times it would go either way each time. Cynthia would win some. Ash will win some. Different pokemon each time.
> 
> Ash is just that level of trainer.


Ash without his blatant plot armor:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2022)

As long as leon loses its all good  

Ash vs Cynthia was 2 gimmicks vs 1 and still the highest tier of extreme difficulty, despite no MegaChomp

Writing and animation could be better though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gunchar (Sep 18, 2022)

Breadman said:


> Cynthia's an overrated peepee poopoo doodoo-head.
> 
> you didn't have trouble because she was tough,  you had trouble with her because you were underleveled.


Literally professional Pokemon players about especially Remake Cynthia:
*The only competetive Champ!*

Breadman on the fanverse:
*cYnTHiA Is rED!*

When will people finally learn that regardless of what the anime does, it's not even debatable in the games, Volo aka literally primordial Cynthia is the only one who is even in the competition so far and he is not even really a Champ. And no, being one of the existing fringe cases with a really weird team against Cynthia and another Champ, or having started with another Gen before you even really knew what you were doing, etc... don't changes the fact that Cynthia is on average blatantly the most difficult Champ(hell Pokemon nerds have analyzed this to death, ran simulations/AI battles between the Champs, etc..., spoilers: Cynthia comes out on top in the vast majority and even significant type disadvantages often don't stop her).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2022)

cannot find leon


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it goes either way as long as Ash keeps using aura steroids and Garchomp doesnt Mega


and Dragonite wakes up first turn...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Too many people are making a big deal about Cynthia losing.
> 
> Ash won fair and square. And if they battle a thousand times it would go either way each time. Cynthia would win some. Ash will win some. Different pokemon each time.
> 
> Ash is just that level of trainer.





luffy no haki said:


> Tbf i doubt anybody finds their fav character losing to  Ash or Leon ok even if you could see it a mile away. I mean currently both are terrible one more than the other but yeah.
> 
> That aside, the queen went down like a true champ she used the brains , she used the muscle, she used the heart.


Losing to Ash? All good. Losing to Leon? Fuck that.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> cannot find leon


Look at that, Iris and Barry getting some love.


----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2022)

Ash is now canonly the second strongest trainer in the world

Finals when?


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 18, 2022)

Steven said:


> Ash is now canonly the second strongest trainer in the world
> 
> Finals when?


He isn't though stronger people lose to weaker people all the time.


----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> He isn't though stronger people lose to weaker people all the time.


Sounds like copium overdose

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Sep 18, 2022)

Leon about to turn into a Charizard & solo Ash’s team himself

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gunchar (Sep 18, 2022)

Steven said:


> Ash is now canonly the second strongest trainer in the world
> 
> Finals when?





Steven said:


> Sounds like copium overdose



Did you even watch the battle? Ash is blatantly weaker than Cynthia(even if not as much as their stats say), hell it wasn't even just plot armor they additionally had to nerf Cynthia just for him to barely win.



Jackalinthebox said:


> Leon about to turn into a Charizard & solo Ash’s team himself


Leon becoming a Pokemon and staying like that would actually make him a lot more bearable XD, but just if he can't talk.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2022)

gunchar said:


> nerf Cynthia just for him to barely win.


I didnt see any nerf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gunchar (Sep 18, 2022)

Steven said:


> I didnt see any nerf


In the anime Mega Garchomp > Base Garchomp, and that's just besides Garchomp's completely nonsenical move-set and the already games to anime nerf of taking away Cynthia's own logically far more experienced Lucario(but Game Cynthia would've anyways pretty much steamrolled through this Tourney and would've mopped the floor with Ash).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Aduro (Sep 18, 2022)

Best champion teams in the games are kinda debatable. Leaving aside N with his reshiram/zekrom, I don't think any of the champions much stronger than Cynthia, assuming their levels are equal. But Leon and Kukui also have strong teams. Granted, Kukui isn't technically a champion, but he does have rocks and tailwind early-on, as well as an impressive bulky snorlax in the back. While Leon's team is simpler, he has a lot of heavy hitters available. If he wasn't forced to dynamax his charizard late-game, instead of dynamaxing a useful mon unexpectedly, he might be the most difficult battle since Red, whose team is ridiculously highly levelled for GSC.

Cynthia's team is currently the highest level, in a main-series game, on average being a level or two above Red in LGPE, and five above Leon's at the Galarian Star Tournament. But the gap between her team and Lucian or the Gen IV rival's is not as great as the one between Leon's and the trainers before him. Even in the postgame, Leon's team is much generally 5-15 levels above everyone except the former champion Mustard. 

Leon is legitimately a strong champion in the games, despite being a boring goofball. In the anime he has been portrayed as stronger than the others, beating Diantha 3-0 after she narrowly defeated another champion. While Cynthia's battles with Ash and Iris were much closer.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 18, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Leon is legitimately a strong champion


I agree with this both in the game and in the anime. They've portrayed him and his mons very strongly honestly. Too strong but still. 


Aduro said:


> beating Diantha 3-0 after she narrowly defeated another champion. While Cynthia's battles with Ash and Iris were much closer.


Now while this is true. I think that Leon had the weaker bracket to deal with which is why he's steam rolling. 

I'll use dance battles as an example. 

In a top 8 battle(works the same as the masters 8) sometimes they put the two best dancers on different brackets so they'll meet in the finals for sure. Sometimes the other dancers on one side are really good though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2022)

Cynthias BDSP team has more than just levels, you could equalize/reduce levels and it would still steamroll







also for some reason Leons rematch team only has 5 pokemon, not 6


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2022)

Aduro said:


> In the anime he has been portrayed as stronger than the others, beating Diantha 3-0 after she narrowly defeated another champion. While Cynthia's battles with Ash and Iris were much closer.


Cynthia vs Iris wasnt particularly close and Ash will probably beat Leon (I think), so Leon will be about ~equal to Cynthia (they didnt fight so the only way to compare is to compare their respective Ash matches)

I even give her the advantage depending on the place, since she has 2 gimmicks and can still use Mega without a powerspot nearby


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 18, 2022)

Ash vs Leon will happen after our Goh Sue break, you just know how much the fandom loves his character


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 18, 2022)

Is Goh going to have a battle against Ash before journeys ends?


----------



## Aduro (Sep 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I even give her the advantage depending on the place, since she has 2 gimmicks and can still use Mega without a powerspot nearby


Sure, if Cynthia has more gimmicks that Leon she might just have the edge. Assuming Ash's battle with Leon is at least close. Although by that logic we could argue that Ash is cleanly above Cynthia because he can use all three while Cynthia only has mega and dynamax.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Sure, if Cynthia has more gimmicks that Leon she might just have the edge. Assuming Ash's battle with Leon is at least close. Although by that logic we could argue that Ash is cleanly above Cynthia because he can use all three while Cynthia only has mega and dynamax.


yes, "unrestricted" 3 gimmick Ash is undeniably the strongest already


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 18, 2022)

They are on the same tier.

It's stupid to say that they aren't. Just a bunch of copies overdose. Imagine treating Pokemon like Dragon Ball battles. When you are close enough in power it's all about matchups and strategies.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yes, "unrestricted" 3 gimmick Ash is undeniably the strongest already


For real. That should be at least 3 easy wins against any team. Add on that Pikachu can take down two mons without the z move and Lucario has max Aura.


----------



## Aduro (Sep 19, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> For real. That should be at least 3 easy wins against any team. Add on that Pikachu can take down two mons without the z move and Lucario has max Aura.


I'd agree to that assuming Leon only has dynamax and Ash KO's at least four of Leon's mons.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 19, 2022)

Aduro said:


> I'd agree to that assuming Leon only has dynamax and Ash KO's at least four of Leon's mons.


Apart of me believes Lucario won't knock out Charizard but will be the only Pokémon to survive fighting against it without fainting. I think Pikachu will eventually knock it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Sep 19, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Apart of me believes Lucario won't knock out Charizard but will be the only Pokémon to survive fighting against it without fainting. I think Pikachu will eventually knock it out


I kinda expect Ash to have a decent lead before Charizard shows up, like his battle with Drake in the Orange League. But it willdefinitely come down to G-Max Pikachu vs. G-Max Charizard. Leon was the one to teach Ash about Dynamaxing in the first place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2022)

Gmax pikachu was dropped ages ago


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 19, 2022)

Aduro said:


> I kinda expect Ash to have a decent lead before Charizard shows up, kinda like his battle with Drake in the Orange League. But it willdefinitely come down to G-Max Pikachu vs. G-Max Charizard. Leon was the one to teach Ash about Dynamaxing in the first place.


Oh Please no. He hasn't even tried to learn about Pikachu in that form it would be a disaster. 

I agree on how it will end up with Ash having the advantage but Charizard running through a few mons. Kinda like Alain went through Pikachu and then Ash Greninja to win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 19, 2022)

Remove the gimmicks and Ash would lose. He needs his reserves to truly contend with the strongest, not this half baked random team that writers want you to believe are BFFs who have been with Ash since day 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Remove the gimmicks and Ash would lose. He needs his reserves to truly contend with the strongest, not this half baked random team that writers want you to believe are BFFs who have been with Ash since day 1


Like 95% of the reserves aren't as strong as his current team.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 20, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Remove the gimmicks and Ash would lose. He needs his reserves to truly contend with the strongest, not this half baked random team that writers want you to believe are BFFs who have been with Ash since day 1


I never believed that, pretty sure the Journey’s staff hates him.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2022)

Steven said:


> Ash is now canonly the second strongest trainer in the world
> 
> Finals when?


3rd*


----------



## Aduro (Sep 20, 2022)

Just re-watched the first battle between Ash and Leon. Definitely makes it more likely to me that it will come down to a re-match between G-Max Charizard vs. G-Max Pikachu.

First of all, Ash hasn't used dynamax in the quarter or semi-finals, so they are likely saving this generation's gimmick for the finals.
Second the way this match ended is the way Ash's most important matches end. The last two mons near exhaustion after using their signature moveson each other.
Third . Leon is basically the ultimate example of what Ash's style as a trainer can be. Ash isn't the best strategist, he is the guy whose pokemon are the most determined and in great shape, so they can overcome the odds. But Keon's charizard neatly outclassed Pikachu even before they started dynamaxing.
Fourth it would be a neat bookend. The only time Charizard took serious damage in that battle was when Ash hit it with G-Max Volt Crash, but it didn't last long. Pikachu's first ever gigantamax was a bit of a mess, and Pikachu couldn't withstand Charizard G-Max move. So If Pikachu is the last one to drop this time, it will show how far Ash and Pikachu have come.


While I think that Pikachu will KO charizard however, I'm not sure that Ash will win. If the writers think making Ash the best in the world is a bit much. But I do think that he will KO charizard. Apparently there was a CoroCoro interview that revealed that nobody has KO'd more than two of Leon's pokemon in one battle, so even if Ash takes down two other mons and Charizard, he'll have done something amazing. Kinda like KOing Tobias' Darkrai, and going on to KO his Latios in a draw. 

My final  prediction is that Ash loses to Leon's last mon, as Pikachu is exhausted and runs out of time in G-Max after barely managing to KO charizard.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 23, 2022)

Arceus Chronicles out on Netflix now

Just finished it. Ash has the weirdest ideas and I’m surprised Goh didn’t try to catch Arceus


----------



## Gabzy (Sep 30, 2022)

Leon has Eternatus??


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> Leon has Eternatus??


Seems like he essentially took Gohs Eternatus (Goh said didnt mind)


It'll be hilarious if he uses it against Ash and still loses

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (Sep 30, 2022)

Perfect time for a member Ash's Journeys team to score a win over a legendary.

To this day only Pikachu, Charizard and Sceptile pulled that off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2022)

Lucario time


----------



## Kyu (Sep 30, 2022)

It should be Dragonite for its redemption but I'm not holding my breath. 

The writers will do some dumb shit because they can.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Seems like he essentially took Gohs Eternatus (Goh said didnt mind)
> 
> 
> It'll be hilarious if he uses it against Ash and still loses



FFS. What the fuck are the authors thinking? 
And fuck Goh if that's true. 
They should've let Eternatus burn faileon to burn to ashes, so they can't even burry him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> FFS. What the fuck are the authors thinking?
> And fuck Goh if that's true.
> They should've let Eternatus burn faileon to burn to ashes, so they can't even burry him.



You can see I'm in rage if I can't even write properly. Fuck you pokemon authors.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 30, 2022)

Kyu said:


> It should be Dragonite for its redemption but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> The writers will do some dumb shit because they can.


Dragonite's still has not used his new move... So he should have at least a Sirfetch vs Cynthia level of performance.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 30, 2022)

Who should be on Leon's team? If they don't put eternatus do you think it will go the game route? If that's the case I could see sirfetched and dracovish getting jobbed out this time


----------



## Aduro (Sep 30, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Who should be on Leon's team? If they don't put eternatus do you think it will go the game route? If that's the case I could see sirfetched and dracovish getting jobbed out this time


I'm not sure if I even want him to have Eternatus or not. If Leon doesn't use it then he is arguably holding back, and Ash's win will feel hollow. If he does use Eternatus, then Ash is royally screwed. Its a much higher calibre of legendary pokemon than the Tapu Koko that helped Kukui.

So far, Leon has shown Rillaboom, Dragapult, and of course Charizard. In the games he always has haxorus and Aegislash on his teams, both are pretty threatening mons. So those are likely on his team as well. As for his sixth, that depends on what starter you choose, when Leon has  Rillaboom, he brings Mr. Rime.

But I am hoping he doesn't bring Mr. Rime because Leon hasn't shown himself to be big on status moves, and Rime doesn't come across as a heavy hitter. IMO Rhyperior or even Seismitoad, or one of the other Galar starters would be a better pick.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2022)

Aduro said:


> I'm not sure if I even want him to have Eternatus or not. *If Leon doesn't use it then he is holding back*. If he does then Ash is royally screwed. Its a much higher calibre of legendary pokemon than the Tapu Koko that helped Kukui.



Why would he be holding back? It's not even his mon?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aduro (Sep 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Why would he be holding back? It's not even his mon?


Goh gave it to him to dealwith power spots in the last episode.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2022)

Aduro said:


> If Leon doesn't use it then he is arguably holding back


lol
He nearly died to it before (saved by the dogs) and now essentially "appropriated" it from Goh.
He didnt earn it at all and its not part of his established team.

It was also never shown that Goh officially transferred ownership of it away. He just doesnt mind Leon using it


Anyway, I am 90% sure Ash would just beat Eternatus as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> lol
> He nearly died to it before (saved by the dogs) and now essentially "appropriated" it from Goh.
> He didnt earn it at all and its not part of his established team.
> 
> ...



That would prove that GOATthia is GOATthia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Sep 30, 2022)

didn't Diantha confirm that Cynthia was the one who put an end to Leon undefeated saga ?any way Dianthea was a push over character in the Anime.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 30, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> Leon has Eternatus??


Oh god if he uses it against Ash and still loses. I'm gonna troll the fuck out of the Pokemon sub reddit.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Sep 30, 2022)

Aduro said:


> If Leon doesn't use it then he is arguably holding back


I disagree. Eternatus could be tamed but still not listen to commands. Charizard was considered trained but still wouldn't listen because he didn't see Ash as worthy for example.



Aduro said:


> But I am hoping he doesn't bring Mr. Rime because Leon hasn't shown himself to be big on status moves, and Rime doesn't come across as a heavy hitter. IMO Rhyperior or even Seismitoad, or one of the other Galar starters would be a better pick.


I think it's confirmed that he does have Mr Rime and I also personally want to see a Sirfetched vs. Aegislash match


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 30, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Arceus Chronicles out on Netflix now
> 
> Just finished it. Ash has the weirdest ideas and I’m surprised Goh didn’t try to catch Arceus


Netflix is sure fast with its Pokémon anime, how well does it do on Netflix?

FYI Why does Journey’s have so many flipping recaps? D F?!


----------



## Yamato (Sep 30, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Netflix is sure fast with its Pokémon anime, how well does it do on Netflix?
> 
> FYI Why does Journey’s have so many flipping recaps? D F?!


I'm not too sure honestly, but I do see that it has the first few seasons then skips to the Journeys series. No idea about viewer stats.  I only recently started watching the newer stuff.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 1, 2022)

New Folder said:


> 3rd*


Well, I guess Leao is back to being the strongest  
and Ash is back to being the 2nd strongest

now that Go has lost his position as the strongest trainer...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 1, 2022)

Saw the episode. Fuck Goh.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Trojan (Oct 1, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> It was also never shown that Goh officially transferred ownership of it away.


he basically did.

you remember Ash going back to take  or ?
what about James' 

yeah, me neither...  

Go ain't getting  back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2022)

New Folder said:


> he basically did.


Ash and Dawn had to use a special machine back in DP
Its still registered to Goh,  not Leon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Goh gave it to him to dealwith power spots in the last episode.


Power spots?


Commander Shunsui said:


> I disagree. Eternatus could be tamed but still not listen to commands. Charizard was considered trained but still wouldn't listen because he didn't see Ash as worthy for example.


Yeah.....bitch did not catch Eternus.


----------



## Aduro (Oct 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Power spots?


Dynamax is fuelled by energy from Eternatus, and areas where that energy gathers are called power spots. So Eternatus can sustain those power spots while burning off extra energy.

Goh passed Eternatus off to Leon to keep that goal going, which to me suggests two thigns.

1. Goh passed his uber-powerful legendary to Leon because he will continue to be a major character in the next  region, and the writers don't want to have to keep writing around Eternatus or have Galar lack Eternatus.
2. Leon has Eternatus now, so if Ash doesn't beat Leon with Eternatus, then Leon will still feel far more powerful than the other champions.

Eternatus is probably nowhere near ready to battle safely yet. But knowing Leon he will likely achieve it off-screen pretty soon, while Ash is unlikely to catch something to equal it. 
 If that is the case, then it will still feel like there is an asterisk next to Ash's record even if he wins. In the same way that if Alain couldn't use his charizard and Ash won the Kalos League, it wouldn't feel like Ash was the true winner.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2022)

Leon didnt defeat or catch Eternatus himself and without the dogs probably would have died to it.
Ash has no obligation to defeat him with Eternatus, its not part of his team & he didnt earn it, its literally a plot freebie from Goh (and Leon already took it earlier without Goh even knowing)

-if Ash beats it (to mirror SMs Kukui battle) then thats that, but that will just make Leon look super awful that he lost using it
-if it doesnt get used, then it wasnt battle-ready anyway, so it doesnt matter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Oct 1, 2022)

Imagine it Cynthia had Eternatus in her battle against Ash? So Ash is likely to defeat Leon with his G-Max Charizard and a legendary Pokemon. Yet they couldn’t even have him defeat Cynthia Mega Garchomp.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Imagine it Cynthia had Eternatus in her battle against Ash?


the "Sinnoh version" of Eternatus is Giratina
and she has a Giratina in Masters


----------



## Trojan (Oct 1, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> they couldn’t even have him defeat Cynthia Mega Garchomp.


people are blown this out of proportion. 
Tokekiss what the better play 


----

If Ash were to defeat Leon who is using Eternatus, that would be badass tbh...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Oct 1, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the "Sinnoh version" of Eternatus is Giratina
> and she has a Giratina in Masters


That is a loooong way fromn canon to the anime... Unless Cynthia gets Giratina, the actual pokemon satan on her team, in the anime, she's nowhere near the level Leon will be if Leon can train Eternatus.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2022)

the Eternatus that he took from Goh and has no real business or right having
the Eternatus that he has never shown to be able to use in battle so far
the Eternatus that he might use .. and still lose with it since Ashes plot armor is that good


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2022)

@Aduro Leon using a borrowed Eternatus out of nowhere against Ash is a lose/lose for him 

the fight will be obviously be long and close, so either:
-Leon barely wins, which suggests that he would have lost decisively without it
-Leon loses, which is .. yeah

You should hope that he doesnt use it at all and wins


----------



## Trojan (Oct 1, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> You should hope that he doesnt use it at all and wins


at this point, there is really no reason to have him win this fight. Would be an extremely stupid move if Ash loses...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2022)

Im about 80-90% sure Ash wins


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 1, 2022)

I forgot where I saw it but somebody wanted to use Leon to showcase the next generation with a gen 9 starter


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 1, 2022)

Leon is a cheater.

They should have stripped the Champ title off him long ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Oct 1, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Tokekiss what the better play


In hindsight? Absolutely not.

Her Togekiss got knocked out after barely utilizing the 3x speed boost it got. Sure it wore Lucario down but the gap between it & Cynthia's ace is made apparent.

Given how much trouble Garchomp gave Mega Lucario in base, Mega Garchomp would've taken its soul.



Making a surprise for the sake of making a surprise is a brain-dead move if there is no payoff. 

The payoff there was a less impactful final bout between bipedal doggo and sharkdragon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2022)

in the games Togekiss is fine, but in the anime its ALWAYS the ace
even the writers could not believe that Mega Lucario can beat Mega Garchomp 

Ash vs Cynthia rematch in 10 years, this time with Mega Chomp


----------



## Trojan (Oct 2, 2022)

Kyu said:


> In hindsight? Absolutely not.
> 
> Her Togekiss got knocked out after barely utilizing the 3x speed boost it got. Sure it wore Lucario down but the gap between it & Cynthia's ace is made apparent.
> 
> Given how much trouble Garchomp gave Mega Lucario in base, Mega Garchomp would've taken its soul.


Chomp's moves are all resisted by Locario, and her typing doesn't help her for defense either.
Tokekiss on the other hand 4x resists Locario's fighting moves, and cane makes natural attacks... 

had Garchomp had some ground moves, then sure, but it doesn't.  


Also, considering Iris'  forced Cynthia to use her Mega, and did pretty well against it
one can only assume that Cynthia also got lucky with the maximum turns of sleep for , which didn't get to do anything whatsoever.

but people do not mention her luck in that fight, even tho Dragonite defeated Haxorus, and should have been more than capable of holding its own against Garchomp...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Oct 2, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Chomp's moves are all resisted by Locario, and her typing doesn't help her for defense either.


Pikachu KO'd Mega Metagross with an iron tail.

Typing only means shit when they want it to mean shit.


New Folder said:


> Tokekiss on the other hand 4x resists Locario's fighting moves, and cane makes natural attacks...


Lucario hurt Togekiss with Aura Sphere.


New Folder said:


> had Garchomp had some ground moves, then sure, but it doesn't.



Did you miss the part where Mega Lucario got dropped by base Chomp's Dragon Claw?

Those non-effective moves were fucking it up just as much as bullet punch(neutral damage) was fucking up Garchomp.



New Folder said:


> Also, considering Iris'  forced Cynthia to use her Mega,


Forced? I seem to recall her Garchomp having a competitive fight with Iris' Haxorus prior to mega evolving.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 2, 2022)

Kyu said:


> In hindsight? Absolutely not.
> 
> Her Togekiss got knocked out after barely utilizing the 3x speed boost it got. Sure it wore Lucario down but the gap between it & Cynthia's ace is made apparent.
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter.

With Mega Garchomp she still would have lost because the writers decided Ash should win.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Oct 2, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> It doesn't matter.
> 
> With Mega Garchomp she still would have lost because the writers decided Ash should win.


The fact they didn't have Cynthia Mega Garchomp is prove she wouldn't of lost.


----------



## Steven (Oct 2, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> The fact they didn't have Cynthia Mega Garchomp is prove she wouldn't of lost.


And Ash didnt use his Z-Move


----------



## Kyu (Oct 2, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> It doesn't matter.
> 
> With Mega Garchomp she still would have lost



If that's what they wanted to convey then perhaps their writing shouldn't suggest the contrary.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Oct 2, 2022)

Steven said:


> And Ash didnt use his Z-Move


Mega Lucario is Ash strongest Pokemon though.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 2, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> The fact they didn't have Cynthia Mega Garchomp is prove she wouldn't of lost.



Nah.



Kyu said:


> If that's what they wanted to convey then perhaps their writing shouldn't suggest the contrary.



Their writing did Cynthia a favor actually, because it showed she is an elite trainer with a full team of strong Pokemon that each can singlehandly carry her team, and that she doesn't overly rely on one strong gimmicky Mega Pokemon. It makes her flexible and unpredictable as everyone expected Mega Garchomp. She is a good enough trainer to adapt to situations quickly and outplay her opponent.

She lost because Ash was always destined to face Leon in the finale. We always knew she will lose her round to Ash, regardless of using Mega Garchomp or not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Supreme Being (Oct 2, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Nah.


Explain why they didn't have Cynthia use Mega Garchomp then? It's because instead of Ash facing Leon it would be Cynthia instead.


----------



## Aduro (Oct 2, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Explain why they didn't have Cynthia use Mega Garchomp then? It's because instead of Ash facing Leon it would be Cynthia instead.


Because Cynthia chose to use dynamax togekiss instead. We don't know her exact reasons why. But there are sensible reasons, like "with Ash's flying type gone she had the advantage in mobility" or "Cynthia figured Ash would predict and prep for Mega Garchomp" (which Ash actually did when training with Paul) or "Ash's last two mons are very strong in close quarters, better rely on Togekiss' speed and range".

Togekiss is clearly one of Cynthia's strongest pokemon, as it didn't do badly against Lucario and Pikachu who could both hit it hard and supereffectively. A semi-finalist champion should have a team that is fairly balanced like Ash's and Cynthia rather than overly reliant on one pokemon like Diantha's Gardevoir.

I don't think that it would have made a huge difference if she had chosen to mega evolve Garchomp instead, given how good Lucario and Sirfetch'd are in close quarters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2022)

Cynthia > all, simple as

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kyu (Oct 2, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Their writing did Cynthia a favor actually, because it showed she is an elite trainer with a full team of strong Pokemon that each can singlehandly carry her team, and that she doesn't overly rely on one strong gimmicky Mega Pokemon.


Redundant.

Her *Spiritomb* took out half of Ash's team(including arguably his hardest hitter), so it's already expressd to the viewers that she's not overly reliant on her ace.

Hell, her Togekiss was doing fine against Lucario and even managed to no sell bullet punch prior to dynamaxing.



GrizzlyClaws said:


> It makes her flexible and unpredictable as everyone expected Mega Garchomp.





Kyu said:


> Making a surprise for the sake of making a surprise is a brain-dead move if there is no payoff






GrizzlyClaws said:


> She lost because Ash was always destined to face Leon in the finale.


Obviously, yet their writing suggests Garchomp is stronger than Lucario if it's permitted go all out.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 3, 2022)

Latest new episode title spells doom for Ash


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 3, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Latest new episode title spells doom for Ash


?


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 3, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ?


Episode title is the conclusion to the Ash vs Leon fight, it’s called Toying.
I can only speculate like playing with its toys or food and I’m guessing that it’s Ash.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 3, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Episode title is the conclusion to the Ash vs Leon fight, it’s called Toying.
> I can only speculate like playing with its toys or food and I’m guessing that it’s Ash.


Thats the only Part 2, there will be Part 3/4.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 3, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Thats the only Part 2, there will be Part 3/4.


I hope so, that’d be just sad for a fight like this, i know it’s Journey’s but still


----------



## Kyu (Oct 3, 2022)

I wouldn't worry unless by part two Ash has 1 or 2 pokemon left while Leon has 4 or 5 remaining.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 3, 2022)

What would be the point of Ash beating Cynthia if Leon is only going to need 2 or 3 pokemon to beat him?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 3, 2022)

Why have Leon in the anime mirror himself in the games but not have him lose to get his greatest amount of development?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 4, 2022)

Let's not pretend it'd be inconceivable for the writers to pull some silly fuckshit haphazardly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Trojan (Oct 4, 2022)

@Kuzehiko - Kun... 

in your opinion, who performed better
Lance's  Vs Loen's 

or

Diantha's , , , and  combined effort Vs Leon's


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 4, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Episode title is the conclusion to the Ash vs Leon fight, it’s called Toying.
> I can only speculate like playing with its toys or food and I’m guessing that it’s Ash.


Plot twist this title is for Ash because he's already dominating with Ash Greninja

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Oct 4, 2022)

Hopeful Prediction: All of Ash's reserves show up to pile on the fat lizard like a Looney Tunes slapstick fight and utterly humiliate the gary stu

Realistic Prediction: Ash loses to Charizard Sue so he can go to gen 9 region and advertise it


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 5, 2022)

Is Ash's sidekick still a shitty self-insert


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2022)

Is it true that the anime is in trouble? I heard there was production issues going on


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 5, 2022)

I hope it gets canned

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Oct 5, 2022)

Gretta probably gonna whoop Ash in gen 9 anime.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 5, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Gretta probably gonna whoop Ash in gen 9 anime.


Every character who comes back from a hiatus whoops Ash or makes his progress look null. See: Gary in all the unofficial rematches, May getting a fucking Venusaur while Ash was stuck with his Turtwig


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Every character who comes back from a hiatus whoops Ash or makes his progress look null. See: Gary in all the unofficial rematches, May getting a fucking Venusaur while Ash was stuck with his Turtwig


Ash has a Torterra, and May reappeared towards the middle of DPP.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 5, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Ash has a Torterra, and May reappeared towards the middle of DPP.


His Turtwig hadn't evolved once when May showed up not even 100 episodes into DP. Nor had Dawn's Piplup started to show signs of evolution, let alone Paul/Ash's Chimchar which was the latest of the three to evolve or begin to


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 5, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> I hope it gets canned


I don’t want to end this way, it was such awful series to end along Franchise on


----------



## Aduro (Oct 5, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Plot twist this title is for Ash because he's already dominating with Ash Greninja


Ash-Greninja is kind of a loophole, with the whole "one mega, Z-Move or dynamax" thing, and it almost took out Alain's ace so it is one of his few reserves that might be on the level of his current team.


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2022)

Wait,did the final already started?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 5, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> I don’t want to end this way, it was such awful series to end along Franchise on


How many people who've been watching this shit since Kanto even watch this bullshit still, anyway? It's long since just devolved to a complete cashgrab


----------



## Aduro (Oct 6, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> How many people who've been watching this shit since Kanto even watch this bullshit still, anyway? It's long since just devolved to a complete cashgrab


That's what it was from the beginning. It's a merch anime and the first seasons were incredibly cheap.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2022)

some unconfirmed leaks:

>There's supposed to be a girl who comes to watch Ash vs Leon, no idea who it is yet
>Ash beats Leon
>The animation in the battle is good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 6, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> How many people who've been watching this shit since Kanto even watch this bullshit still, anyway? It's long since just devolved to a complete cashgrab


 I liked the XY series 


Shiba D. Inu said:


> some unconfirmed leaks:
> 
> >There's supposed to be a girl who comes to watch Ash vs Leon, no idea who it is yet
> >Ash beats Leon
> >The animation in the battle is good


If true, let it be Serena * crosses finger’s*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2022)

Misty or Dawn


----------



## Kyu (Oct 6, 2022)

I'd prefer if it were Dawn or Serena.

Wouldn't mind it being Iris either.

Only thing about Dawn is that didn't she return like twice already in Journeys?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 6, 2022)

Aduro said:


> That's what it was from the beginning. It's a merch anime and the first seasons were incredibly cheap.


They at least planned to end it at 48 eps back then with a clear narrative. And all TV shows and movies rely on merch to get return on their investment


----------



## Aduro (Oct 6, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> They at least planned to end it at 48 eps back then with a clear narrative. And all TV shows and movies rely on merch to get return on their investment


You really think all TV shows and movies are as commercial as the pokemon anime? Disney hasn't taken over the entire world yet.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 6, 2022)

Putting the unconfirmed stuff aside for now episode 130 title is called The Finals 3: Stromgest(Strongest).

I'm speculating(if this is where they end the fight) Leon is losing his title but everyone hyping him up even more


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 6, 2022)

Do we know Leon's full 6 team?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Do we know Leon's full 6 team?



Nah. Not in the anime.
What we saw is: Charizard, Rillaboom and Dragapult.
Eternatus should/could be his 4th.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 6, 2022)

Can Ash even beat Eternatus?


----------



## Steven (Oct 6, 2022)

If Ash uses his Dragoran,its a save lose again.You cant win with that Pokemon


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 6, 2022)

Dragonite has to get one win in this tournament.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steven (Oct 6, 2022)

Yeah,against Leons Glurak right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Can Ash even beat Eternatus?


piece of cake for Lucario

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 6, 2022)

Only if Chad fetch landed some blows.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> piece of cake for Lucario



If we go by the intro, Lucario gonna get a piece of Leon's Charizard.
Pikachu can take the glory of defeating another legend.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 6, 2022)

No G Max Gengar?


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 6, 2022)

Leon should have Rillaboom who might be the feature for the finals 2 toying


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2022)

Dragonite will be toying with Rillaboom


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 6, 2022)

Why'd my dumbass say Rillaboom.....
I meant Mr Ryme is his fourth


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Dragonite will be toying with Rillaboom


Dragonite by all means gets her redemption here. She's already beaten a mega and Iris Haxorus. So in brute force she's good but any hax and she crumbles


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Nah. Not in the anime.
> What we saw is: Charizard, Rillaboom and Dragapult.
> Eternatus should/could be his 4th.


he used  as well.


----------



## Steven (Oct 7, 2022)

No episode today?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 7, 2022)

New Folder said:


> he used  as well.



I don't remember. Which episode? 
Bulbapedia don't have Aegislash listed either.


----------



## Aduro (Oct 7, 2022)

New Folder said:


> he used  as well.





DeVision said:


> I don't remember. Which episode?
> Bulbapedia don't have Aegislash listed either.


Leon uses Aegislash in teh games, and in the Twilight Wings shorts. But those aren't canon to the anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 7, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Leon uses Aegislash in teh games, and in the Twilight Wings shorts. But those aren't canon to the anime.



That's what I thought too.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 8, 2022)

Is Pokemon another dam break?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Is Pokemon another dam break?


yeah, no episode this week.
and next week is just a recap


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 8, 2022)

New Folder said:


> yeah, no episode this week.
> and next week is just a recap


Oh boy, what fun. It’s like the Journey’s team wants the anime to end


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 9, 2022)

Yeah, they're just filling episode slots with dead air. Normally they're scrambling to wrap everything up.


----------



## Steven (Oct 10, 2022)

New Folder said:


> yeah, no episode this week.
> and next week is just a recap


Well,they need time to ask themself if the let Leon or Ash win

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 11, 2022)

Steven said:


> Well,they need time to ask themself if the let Leon or Ash win


They remember what happened with Ash vs Alan in XY, maybe all that hate it got from both sides of the world gave them nightmares? Na, who am I kidding

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2022)

Steven said:


> Well,they need time to ask themself if the let Leon or Ash win





Luffyfan38 said:


> They remember what happened with Ash vs Alan in XY, maybe all that hate it got from both sides of the world gave them nightmares? Na, who am I kidding



I saw someone on youtube claiming that all those breaks and recaps episodes had the JP's fans enraged basically...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 14, 2022)

We should have Leon's full team now. It's the Starters, Charizard, Mr. Rime and Dragapult

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2022)

4 parts
Im about 95% sure Ash is gonna win

Also I think Leon is going to GMax Charizard + Inteleon + Cinderace 
shill their GMax forms one last time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Oct 14, 2022)

Imagine all this hype for Ash to lose or for them to draw.

Hope they do the right thing and just give the kid his W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2022)

Dawn returns again!!


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 14, 2022)

I think a win is a must for Ash. considering what they've shown for the preview of the next episode it seems like the Toy Around episode will be with Leon using the other gimmicks or other gmax forms. Then the Strongest episode will be about Charizard knocking out a majority of Ashs team.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2022)

Imagine if he loses one step away from the glory...against a charizard AGAIN  

Would be the third time a Zard got in his way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2022)

leon got the most soulless team

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (Oct 14, 2022)

With the absolute state the anime staff are in, its hard to say who will win based on whether they want Ash to be champion of champions in the next anime. They might not know what the hell they are doing in three months time.

At least with 4 episodes, we are unlikely to get a repeat of Ash vs. Tobias. This will be a close one.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Also I think Leon is going to GMax Charizard + Inteleon + Cinderace
> shill their GMax forms one last time


... he's only allowed to dynamax one. The new starters aren't even coming to Scarlet and Violet anyway, and the ranked battles and wild area events are shutting down in like a month. 
Maybe they'll give Leon a gen IX pokemon like they did with Harrison's Blaziken.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2022)

Aduro said:


> ... he's only allowed to dynamax one


that will change, they both will be allowed 3x power-ups
Leon will GMax 3 times

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that will change, they both will be allowed 3x power-ups
> Leon will GMax 3 times



Is this confirmed?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Is this confirmed?


Nah

But I think so

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 14, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Imagine all this hype for Ash to lose or for them to draw.
> 
> Hope they do the right thing and just give the kid his W.


All this hype yet we keep getting breaks and recaps.

Well, if Ash looses they’ll get even worse backlash than what happened with Ash vs Alan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Nah
> 
> But I think so



Damn. I wanted to brag that I called it a month ago. XD


----------



## Kyu (Oct 14, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Well, if Ash looses they’ll get even worse backlash than what happened with Ash vs Alan



As they should. Fuck them if they do that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2022)

Mega Garchomp shall remain undefeated


----------



## Trojan (Oct 14, 2022)

since they gave Leon the 3 starters Vs Ash...

it would have been better if they gave him his other pokemon Vs Diantha, and let her defeat at least 1 extra pokemon
and land some hits on Zard instead of the horse-shit we got...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Oct 14, 2022)

New Folder said:


> since they gave Leon the 3 starters Vs Ash...
> 
> it would have been better if they gave him his other pokemon Vs Diantha, and let her defeat at least 1 extra pokemon
> and land some hits on Zard instead of the horse-shit we got...


She wasn't worthy.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2022)

Kyu said:


> She wasn't worthy.


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 14, 2022)

yo in the preview, they've shown episode 1 Ash with Pikachu...

this literally screams final series with Ash..

I always shit on Ash but now that he's gonna be gone after this...I feel empty.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Oct 14, 2022)

It's been confirmed that Ash is going to be gone after this current series?


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 14, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> It's been confirmed that Ash is going to be gone after this current series?


if he wins, chances are high

how are you gonna realistically reboot the world's #1 trainer for the next gen series?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2022)

None of his reboots have been realistic anyway


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 14, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> None of his reboots have been realistic anyway


yes, but he had a goal to strife for next gen with gym challenges, leagues etc. 

but after he won the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP, like bruh how he gonna go around bullying gym leaders

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2022)

That would be if he reused his mons but he never does, shamefully they only need to make pikachu job as usual against a lv5 and get him a new team.

The most tjis does is add to his popularity if anything so gym leaders are more cautious in battle but he aint bullying shit if he gets a new team like always.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 14, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> but after he won the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP, like bruh how he gonna go around bullying gym leaders



Yeah, regional leagues being the main focus should be a thing of the past with the _World_ Championship's existence.

They could reuse the competition by adding the new region(have it be the new host) each gen if they're gonna continue the series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 14, 2022)

I thinks it's for the best if Ash reboots.

This is his strongest team, and every season the reboot gets harder and harder.


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 14, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> I thinks it's for the best if Ash reboots.
> 
> This is his strongest team, and every season the reboot gets harder and harder.


I know I said I'll feel sad to see Ash go but let the man die already, he's tired being a 10 year old for 25 years now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Oct 15, 2022)

Just noticed Dawn traveled all the way to Galar to cheer for Ash in person. Best girl.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Just noticed Dawn traveled all the way to Galar to cheer for Ash in person. Best girl.


Pearlshipping wins

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

EDIT: Screw it.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 15, 2022)

The new games are going to have a bunch of champions and shit, with that format Ash can come back very easily, besides people forget that outside Pikachu Ash starts with a new team every season, so his current level is not really that relevant.

Looking at the preview at least I'm glad that finally there will be an above average animated episode.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Just saw the episode.
> For me it's a sign that Leon will use Eternatus. They even said in the episode it doesn't make sense for Leon to have 2 fire types.


I mean...



And Cinderace is already fighting Pikachu in the preview with his Hidden Ability on top of that lmao.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> And Cinderace is already fighting Pikachu in the preview with his Hidden Ability on top of that lmao.



Yeah. Missed the preview for some reason. Edited it. XD

Ash gonna win this.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 15, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> if he wins, chances are high
> 
> how are you gonna realistically reboot the world's #1 trainer for the next gen series?


The next region apparently will deal when multiple champions. This isn't unrealistic at all though. It's not like Pokémon started with Leon being it's only champion. 

Also aren't we all forgetting Ashs original dream? He wants to become a Pokémon master. Winning this tournament(to my knowledge) doesn't make you a master.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

IMO the world champ is a master. No matter what.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> IMO the world champ is a master. No matter what.


TBH the term Pokémon master is very vague as is. Nobody actually considers Leon a master to my knowledge though just the strongest trainer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> IMO the world champ is a master. No matter what.


Yeah, Leon 4-0d a champion who had defeated another champion. If the Master title refers to any character we have seen, its him.

The title had a bit of a comeback in this series, where there's a title "champion master" that refers to both Wallace and Cynthia, so anyone in teh Champion Tier probably has that title. But there are a lot of other definitions from semi-canon sources, like the Elite 4 are all masters, or that you have to catch one of each pokemon to be a master.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2022)

Ash can start hunting legendaries in the next series...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2022)

Cynthia stomped Iris who beat Alder (previous Unova champion) earlier  


Anyway pokemon master *in Ashes interpretation* has not been defined and currently doesnt apply to anyone.

Ash explicitly said that for him winning PWC is only a small step to becoming PM

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 15, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Ash can start hunting legendaries in the next series...


I mean by all means if he's going to Paldea then he's definitely gonna get one of those legends and then maybe(just maybe) he can come fill circle and catch Ho-oh like he was supposed to


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cynthia stomped Iris who beat Alder (previous Unova champion) earlier
> 
> 
> Anyway pokemon master *in Ashes interpretation* has not been defined and currently doesnt apply to anyone.
> ...


It's not much of a stomp when they're both down to their last Pokemon and said last Pokemon put up a legit fight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's not much of a stomp when they're both down to their last Pokemon and said last Pokemon put up a legit fight.


- Gastrodon (one of Cynthias weakest) was on the verge of defeating Excadrill and Iris had to throw out a desperate OHKO Horn Drill which only has a 30% accuracy and of course it landed so she can get a KO at least
- then Milotic destroyed 2 in a row and Cynthia just had to recall it (something she did often in the Ash match) and send out to Garchomp. Instead it was fed to Haxorus for no real reason
- and Haxorus never had any chance vs Garchomp

That fight could easily be 3-1 or 3-0 without Horn Drill landing & with Milotic getting recalled


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2022)

Shiba-kun, move on ...  

Cynthia-chan is still sexy despite not being the strongest, and that's fine...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Shiba-kun, move on ...
> 
> Cynthia-chan is still sexy despite not being the strongest, and that's fine...


yes, Ash and his MC plot armor will be #1 

not Leon though  (assuming he loses to Ash)
in fact, if Gmax Charizard gets defeated while Mega Chomp was not, then Im going with Cynthia >= Leon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> in fact, if Gmax Charizard gets defeated while Mega Chomp was not, then Im going with Cynthia >= Leon



You can go with Cynthia > Leon even now.
No need to wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 15, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *- Gastrodon (one of Cynthias weakest) was on the verge of defeating Excadrill and Iris had to throw out a desperate OHKO Horn Drill which only has a 30% accuracy and of course it landed so she can get a KO at least*
> - then Milotic destroyed 2 in a row and Cynthia just had to recall it (something she did often in the Ash match) and send out to Garchomp. Instead it was fed to Haxorus for no real reason
> - and Haxorus never had any chance vs Garchomp
> 
> That fight could easily be 3-1 or 3-0 without Horn Drill landing & with Milotic getting recalled


Yeah like Hypnosis always hitting even tho it has such bad accuracy in the games and no one uses it? why people keep trying to bring game logic.

Ash got hit with an KO move by Alain on the XY series and no one batted an eye.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> Yeah like Hypnosis always hitting even tho it has such bad accuracy in the games and no one uses it? why people keep trying to bring game logic.
> 
> Ash got hit with an KO move by Alain on the XY series and no one batted an eye.


60% is higher than 30%.

Hardly anyone ever uses OHKO moves even in the anime for a reason.
Otherwise you can just spam them and beat anything


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 16, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Ash can start hunting legendaries in the next series...


He always seems to run across them, why not?


----------



## Hero (Oct 16, 2022)

This just hit me in the fucking feels. This nibba ash better win

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 16, 2022)

Hero said:


> This just hit me in the fucking feels. This nibba ash better win


>photoshopping serena into the thumbnail

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 60% is higher than 30%.
> 
> Hardly anyone ever uses OHKO moves even in the anime for a reason.
> Otherwise you can just spam them and beat anything


Articuno raid boss used sheer cold to KO so many of their pokemon that I forgot the actual count


----------



## Hero (Oct 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >photoshopping serena into the thumbnail


Dawn confirmed best girl

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Oct 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >photoshopping serena into the thumbnail


Seen those on Twatter.

The worst one was of Serena smiling & waving in the wrong direction next to Dawn/Kloe who still look worried.



Hero said:


> Dawn confirmed best girl


Big facts.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 16, 2022)

I’ve been rewatching that clip

idk i got this intense nostalgia feeling

it literally screams Ash’s fate to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 16, 2022)

I feel nothing for nu-Ash lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aduro (Oct 17, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I feel nothing for nu-Ash lol


Ash... Ash never changes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 17, 2022)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE MISTY AND ROCKO?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hero (Oct 17, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> I’ve been rewatching that clip
> 
> idk i got this intense nostalgia feeling
> 
> it literally screams Ash’s fate to me.


It’s really Jessie screaming for me. The emotions are swelling  

the nostalgia is reminding me of Naruto op 16.

i feel like I’m in that damn stadium too cheering him on


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 17, 2022)

Steven said:


> WHERE THE FUCK ARE MISTY AND ROCKO?


Staff feel like they got enough back in Sun and Moon i guess LOL.


----------



## Steven (Oct 17, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Staff feel like they got enough back in Sun and Moon i guess LOL.


just 4 episodes lol


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 17, 2022)

Hero said:


> It’s really Jessie screaming for me. The emotions are swelling
> 
> the nostalgia is reminding me of Naruto op 16.
> 
> i feel like I’m in that damn stadium too cheering him on


yeah, thats the feeling too like I gotta cheer on my boi

he literally got that season 1 episode 1 flashback

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 17, 2022)

There's always some sort of feels involved when TR turns around and cheers Ash on during some big moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 17, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There's always some sort of feels involved when TR turns around and cheers Ash on during some big moment.


Since the role of TR has been dramatically reduced, I feel like with this new season (probably won’t happen or ever happen), TR should be his travel companions


----------



## gunchar (Oct 18, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Shiba-kun, move on ...
> 
> Cynthia-chan is still sexy despite not being the strongest, and that's fine...


If Leon loses to Ash, Cynthia kinda is the strongest of the actual Champs and just loses out to the plot armored MC, cause even if Leon pushes Ash to an Ultra close win he would've still just done as well as a nerfed Cynthia.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 18, 2022)

if Leon loses to Ash then he and Cynthia are about ~equal and Steven is also in that tier

but only in galar .. outside of it Cynthia & Steven always beat Leon with Mega vs no Mega (not necessarily true for Diantha though)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 18, 2022)

Leon is a non-character to me anyway. 

I ship Cynthia x Steven.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2022)

I ship Cynthia x Shiba

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 18, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There's always some sort of feels involved when TR turns around and cheers Ash on during some big moment.


They did that back in Kanto too.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 18, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I ship Cynthia x Shiba


The one true ship

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 18, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> They did that back in Kanto too.


They've done it at tournaments for a long time.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 18, 2022)

Anyone know how many episodes are left in Journeys?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 19, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They've done it at tournaments for a long time.


It’s like they’ve become his cheerleaders 


Kyu said:


> Anyone know how many episodes are left in Journeys?


I hope this is wrong but I think I read 24 which doesn’t add up, what else is left to conclude?


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 19, 2022)

pretty sure only 4 or 5 episodes left, tops. 

Ash vs Leon is a 4 parter episode iirc and their fight start this Friday.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 19, 2022)

Yeah, the new anime should be lined up with the release of the new games give or take. It's honestly weird how little we know and how much time has been wasted on weeks off.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if Leon loses to Ash then he and Cynthia are about ~equal and Steven is also in that tier
> 
> but only in galar .. outside of it Cynthia & Steven always beat Leon with Mega vs no Mega (not necessarily true for Diantha though)


Anybody that loses to Cynthia would be right behind her too.



So then after this final match how would you rate the 8?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 21, 2022)

Images from the episode look good. Can't wait til proper subs are out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2022)

Dawn won the Ashbowl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 21, 2022)

Interesting how they went about that first part of the battle. Waiting for subs to come out to see if they're doing all 3 or if only Ash will be


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 21, 2022)

I shall give more respect to Leon for gifting us all 3 gimmicks Ash.

 

never made sense to me how it was restricted to one use per match, nerfing mai boi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Oct 21, 2022)

I really hope the restriction being lifted isn't solely for Ash's benefit; Leon can potentially G-max 3 times.

Let it be a fair fight at least.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 21, 2022)

Kyu said:


> I really hope the restriction being lifted isn't solely for Ash's benefit; Leon can potentially G-max 3 times.
> 
> Let it be a fair fight at least.


Kinda hoping for this but honestly it protects Leon being the strongest if this is what it takes to beat him. 

On the other hand Leon still has a chance to dymax 3 times. Cinderace and Rillaboom aren't in the next episode so there's that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 21, 2022)

Kyu said:


> I really hope the restriction being lifted isn't solely for Ash's benefit; Leon can potentially G-max 3 times.
> 
> Let it be a fair fight at least.


Its not Ash’s fault the other champion didnt go out and touch some grass.

its a fair fight, so far it was simply being unfair to Ash who mastered all three gimmicks.

its like telling Luffy to use only g5 or advCoC, bitch pls. Leon told Ash to fight at full strength, while he himself will be using his full strength too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2022)

Should have allowed Cynthia to use both Mega and Dynamax


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2022)

tbf its never stated or shown that you can dynamax 3 times at once even if you wanted to. There is only 1 dynamax band.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 21, 2022)

I don't think he will dynamax 3 times, it's most likely because he is cocky as hell... I was thinking Ash was going to win not matter what but I won't be surprised if Ash loses just because this change of rule will make Leon look more impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Oct 21, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> I shall give more respect to Leon for gifting us all 3 gimmicks Ash.
> 
> 
> 
> never made sense to me how it was restricted to one use per match, nerfing mai boi.


Yeah, if its close with the rule-change, then Leon probably would have stomped Ash without it. I definitely like anime Leon more after this decision. He is clearly concerned both with beating Ash at his best, and putting on a show for the crowd. Leon is no coward when it comes his title.

I'm curious what Leon will do about Mega evolution though, since none of his mons have a mega evolution besides Charizard. I don't think he even has a Z-move wristband.

If Leon loses this but only dynamaxes Charizard, then he could still catch up to Ash quickly by learning to use Z-Moves and Mega Evolution. Even if he doesn't bring Eternatus.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 21, 2022)

So my theory(until the 4th title is revealed) is that Toy around will start off with sirfetched taking out Mr Ryme and when dragapult comes in we get the "tag out" scene with him and Lucario. He'll mega evolve and attempt bullet punch but can't because of psychic terrain and take a big hit for that. That's when we switch with dragapult and Dragonite entering. Dragonite getting the win here if Dragapult is too much of a problem. 

I forgot Dracovish but I truly believe Dracovish will fight Rillaboom


----------



## Kyu (Oct 21, 2022)

On whether it's possible to dyamax more than once, when uninhibited by a sanctioning body...why should we care?



As if the pokemon anime hasn't wiped its ass with established rules before. Least here they'd be doing it for a half decent reason this time around.



ShadoLord said:


> Its not Ash’s fault the other champion didnt go out and touch some grass.
> 
> its a fair fight, so far it was simply being unfair to Ash who mastered all three gimmicks.



I'd rather each side's gimmick counterbalance one another to avoid the bulk of "the result would be different if the tournament rules weren't tweaked for Ash" nonsense. In addition, they gave Leon 3 galar starters (including the deceased Inteleon), all of which can Gigantamax, seems like a waste to remove the tournament limitations if he's just gonna g-max Charizard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2022)

its not just about rules 
its never been stated or even suggested that its possible to dynamax more than once in 1 match for 1 trainer. And in the games you cant either. Seems like a very hard rule/limitation.


Not the same thing as just allowing to use each gimmick once, that was a pure artifical limitation from the start.


Now if they mention, that - yes, you can dynamax 3 (or 6) times and its purely a rule limit, then yeah


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 21, 2022)

Kyu said:


> As if the pokemon anime hasn't wiped its ass with established rules before. Least here they'd be doing it for a half decent reason this time around.


After thunder on Rhydons Horn and Thunder armor I stopped caring about the anime and their rules lol. 

Let's add on Infernape getting rid of toxic spikes with dig and flare blitz, or more recently brutal swing to get rid of stealth rock. I think I'd be ok with whatever the anime does lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 21, 2022)

Leon is using hidden abilities, it's fair /s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (Oct 21, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its not just about rules
> its never been stated or even suggested that its possible to dynamax more than once in 1 match for 1 trainer. And in the games you cant either. Seems like a very hard rule/limitation.
> 
> 
> Not the same thing as just allowing to use each gimmick once, that was a pure artifical limitation from the start.


When I said:


Kyu said:


> uninhibited by a sanctioning body



I was referring to the perceived limitation on dynamax in general - outside a tournament.

Anyway, it's not like it's a gimmick they're gonna be using for the foreseeable future.



Commander Shunsui said:


> After thunder on Rhydons Horn and Thunder armor I stopped caring about the anime and their rules lol.
> 
> Let's add on Infernape getting rid of toxic spikes with dig and flare blitz, or more recently brutal swing to get rid of stealth rock. I think I'd be ok with whatever the anime does lol


Exactly. They've done dumber shit for little no reason other than they have the ability to do dumb shit.


----------



## Aduro (Oct 21, 2022)

Hey, how would you guys react if Leon Terrastrialises  one of his pokemon instead?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2022)

trainers with mastery of multiple gimmicks > those with only 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 21, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> trainers with mastery of multiple gimmicks > those with only 1


Exactly

this whole time Ash was nerfed against all those champion. Wealth of experience can show up as having all the gimmicks you encountered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> this whole time Ash was nerfed against all those champion.


all but one 
Cynthia has (at least) 2 gimmicks also

would have been pretty great to see his 3 vs her 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2022)

Gimmicks ruined pokemon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2022)

its too late for that now

just embrace it


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 21, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> all but one
> Cynthia has (at least) 2 gimmicks also
> 
> would have been pretty great to see his 3 vs her 2


Perfecto

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gunchar (Oct 21, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> I won't be surprised if Ash loses just because this change of rule will make Leon look more impressive.



Uhm for what purpose exactly? Ash is literally World Champ contender lvl right now(there is no going back from that without a retcon, which would do the same for a World Champ Ash), and Leon has absolutely no relevance for the next Gen(and if anyone at Nintendo honestly believes that Leon will be the next Cynthia who they can bring back for multiple Gens by now, they urgently need some no hard drugs at work policies in that company, Journeys literally created a big hatedom instead of fandom in the West + Japan for Leon).



Aduro said:


> Hey, how would you guys react if Leon Terrastrialises  one of his pokemon instead?


I would lose all my respect for the Journeys writers and Leon, or in other words i wouldn't react at all cause there is no respect left to begin with.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I liked the episode. And Ash got his "dream" of fighting Leon. I now I'd even bet that he'll lose ffs.
> 
> *And what I'm expecting in the finals - they gonna allow 2 or even 3 gimmicks.*



Predicted it. Whelp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 22, 2022)

Apparently Leon is so confident that he's letting Ash use all three no confirmation on him using more though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2022)

if you can only use 1 Gmax no matter what then this is Leons full power already, thats it  


he should have invested in a Mega Stone and a Z-ring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 22, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if you can only use 1 Gmax no matter what then this is Leons full power already, thats it
> 
> 
> he should have invested in a Mega Stone and a Z-ring


I could imagine him attempting a z move and failing lol. Also they keep hinting that Leons full power hasn't been shown yet


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2022)

galarians probably think that dynamax >> other gimmicks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2022)

is Pearlshipping canon now ?


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 22, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> galarians probably think that dynamax >> other gimmicks


That sounds a little racist honestly


But yeah fuck them Galarians.  Acting like dynamax is so damn good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2022)

Assuming that 3 gimmicks Ash defeats Leon and DOESNT use his "4-th gimmick" Aura Boost thing - my tier list would be like this 
(g means gimmick)

4g Ash > 3g Ash = 2g Cynthia > Leon > 2g Ash >= 1g Cynthia > 1g Ash >= Steven > rest

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Garcher (Oct 22, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Uhm for what purpose exactly? Ash is literally World Champ contender lvl right now(there is no going back from that without a retcon, which would do the same for a World Champ Ash), and Leon has absolutely no relevance for the next Gen(and if anyone at Nintendo honestly believes that Leon will be the next Cynthia who they can bring back for multiple Gens by now, they urgently need some no hard drugs at work policies in that company, Journeys literally created a big hatedom instead of fandom in the West + Japan for Leon).


Leon is actually very popular lol. His fans are probably a different crowd than the Cynthia fans but he's easily the most popular male champion right now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> After thunder on Rhydons Horn and Thunder armor I stopped caring about the anime and their rules lol.
> 
> Let's add on Infernape getting rid of toxic spikes with dig and flare blitz, or more recently brutal swing to get rid of stealth rock. I think I'd be ok with whatever the anime does lol


Who knew what kind of ride we were in with anime when a wet rock pokemon can get hurt by an electric attack or stone soldiers could attack the moon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gunchar (Oct 22, 2022)

Garcher said:


> Leon is actually very popular lol.



In which part of the Twilight Zone? Leon often made it not even into the Top 5 just Galar characters before Journeys straight up turned him into scorched earth, like here for example:



"Who is your favorite characters?"
1. Marnie
2. Hop
3. Raihan
4. Bede
5. Piers
6. Leon
7. Kabu



Garcher said:


> His fans are probably a different crowd than the Cynthia fans



So his fans are not part of the Pokemon fandom or what, are you somehow not aware that Cynthia is literally the most popular Champ of the whole franchise?



Garcher said:


> but he's easily the most popular male champion right now


Did you somehow confuse the word popular with controversial, cause i'm not sure how it's possible to be delusional enough to not realize that especially Red smokes Leon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2022)

Well yeah, those two particular events were whack however the tjing with toxic spikes is more believable cuz its a physical thing used as a mechanic only in games irl there are real spikes which you should be able to get rid of.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2022)

according to JP anime twitter leon was ~bottom 3 in likes/views etc.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 22, 2022)

gunchar said:


> In which part of the Twilight Zone? Leon often made it not even into the Top 5 just Galar characters before Journeys straight up turned him into scorched earth, like here for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sheer amount of fanart he receives speaks for itself lol.
Also it's not as if he is doing bad in every poll

*Spoiler*: __ 










I think Leon is probably more popular with fujos and other people who are into yaoi (who also like Raihan and Piers who also rank pretty high often), which are obviously not as many as the Cynthia coomerbros. Yeah let's not act if this wasn't a significant factor as well why Cynthia is so popular.

Also I don't get your weird aggressive undertone. It not as if I am denying that Cynthia is overall the most popular champ or that I am somehow defending Leon, I am just stating the FACT that he does indeed have relatively big, dedicated and active fandom for a champ.


----------



## gunchar (Oct 22, 2022)

Garcher said:


> The sheer amount of fanart he receives speaks for itself lol.



Do i really need to tell you that Cynthia has most certainly magnitudes as much fanart?



Garcher said:


> Also it's not as if he is doing bad in every poll




Wtf is that for an absurd poll, which traits shares Leon with the likes of Conan or Asuna let alone with a freaking cat XD?


I've said often not always, and even there he still isn't even  the number 1 in his own region.



Garcher said:


> I think Leon is probably more popular with fujos and other people who are into yaoi (who also like Raihan and Piers who also rank pretty high often)



I don't even disagree, but he is obviously not even in the competition for most popular outside of that very specific part of the fandom and generally more hated than liked by now.



Garcher said:


> , which are obviously not as many as the Cynthia coomerbros. Yeah let's not act if this wasn't a significant factor as well why Cynthia is so popular.



I don't even disagree again, but Cynthia would be even without that easily still one of the strongest contenders for most popular + definitely still well beyond Leon.



Garcher said:


> Also I don't get your weird aggressive undertone. It not as if I am denying that Cynthia is overall the most popular champ or that I am somehow defending Leon, I am just stating the FACT that he does indeed have relatively big, dedicated and active fandom for a champ.


Ah well, my bad. Multiple reasons: I had to read some insanely ridiculous claims in another part of the forum today, Leon is one of the few Pokemon character i actually hate(already before Journets, cause i find a character who is literally like what you usually find in very low quality Gary Stu/Mary Sue fanfiction even with kids as target audience just insulting, freaking Leon makes even Jiren look like a great written character).

Oh and i would at best agree that he has still a somewhat surprisingly big amount of fans considering how many people hate him, but he is definitely not even remotely close to be the most popular male Champ let alone anywhere near Cynthia(which was my actual point, cause Cynthia just had such a presence in other Gens due to her insane popularity after all).[/spoiler]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Oct 22, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Do i really need to tell you that Cynthia has most certainly magnitudes as much fanart?


For the sake of the argument I looked up some numbers on Pixiv. Twitter is more popular for posting art these days for some reason but it doesn't have proper tags so it practically can't be used as a database.

Cynthia9.485Leon4.104Red12.562Steven1.932Lance1.304Kukui527Trace70Iris4.141Alder427Diantha570Blue5.385

It's pretty clear that Red and Cynthia are the most popular champs overall with lasting popularity. Blue also has a lot because he is a Gen 1 icon like Red. Iris also got a lot of attention but we need factor in that she was an anime protagonist. For older characters like Lance and Steven you might want to factor in that digital art wasn't as big in the 2000s as in the 2010s, but they certainly haven left nearly as much of a lasting impression as Red or Blue. What's pretty obvious though: out of the more recent champs Leon is clearly the most popular fanart-wise. So even though he generates the most controversy he isn't universally hated and can hardly be called a complete failure with the fandom. He also had more presence in the games and in the anime than other champs but this is besides the point.

To finish this, I want to get back at this point


gunchar said:


> (and if anyone at Nintendo honestly believes that Leon will be the next Cynthia who they can bring back for multiple Gens by now, they urgently need some no hard drugs at work policies in that company, Journeys literally created a big hatedom instead of fandom in the West + Japan for Leon).


You seem to imply that the popularity of champs somehow is of relevance marketing-wise in the greater scheme of things. I don't think any character has ever been a "cashcow" for the franchise. The vast majority of merchandise focuses on the monsters, not characters. And you can hardly say that characters were ever the big selling point of the games either (like did anyone buy SM because you could battle Cynthia at the battle tree?). So you can probably guess what the real point of pushing Leon is: pushing Charizard.


----------



## Gabzy (Oct 22, 2022)

If Leon beats Ash while only using gmax he mid diffs Cynthia


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> If Leon beats Ash while only using gmax he mid diffs Cynthia


that would be awful

But if 3 gimmicks Ash beats Leon, then 2 gimmick Cynthia can do the same


----------



## Kyu (Oct 22, 2022)

I wonder who Lucario goes down to. Has to be Charizard right?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2022)

Kyu said:


> I wonder who Lucario goes down to. Has to be Charizard right?


He has to fight Cinderace, right?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> He has to fight Cinderace, right?



He's already mega evolved by next episode so I assume he'll beat Cinderace when they fight. Then again accumulative damage could take blue doggo out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gunchar (Oct 22, 2022)

Garcher said:


> For the sake of the argument I looked up some numbers on Pixiv. Twitter is more popular for posting art these days for some reason but it doesn't have proper tags so it practically can't be used as a database.
> 
> Cynthia9.485Leon4.104Red12.562Steven1.932Lance1.304Kukui527Trace70Iris4.141Alder427Diantha570Blue5.385
> 
> It's pretty clear that Red and Cynthia are the most popular champs overall with lasting popularity. Blue also has a lot because he is a Gen 1 icon like Red. Iris also got a lot of attention but we need factor in that she was an anime protagonist. For older characters like Lance and Steven you might want to factor in that digital art wasn't as big in the 2000s as in the 2010s, but they certainly haven left nearly as much of a lasting impression as Red or Blue. What's pretty obvious though: out of the more recent champs Leon is clearly the most popular fanart-wise. So even though he generates the most controversy he isn't universally hated and can hardly be called a complete failure with the fandom. He also had more presence in the games and in the anime than other champs but this is besides the point.



Okay let's just assume these numbers would be actually representive(i can promise you they are not though), how exactly should fanart even prove that Leon has not the biggest amount of people who hate him now, it's not like the hate somehow magically erases existing fanart and it's very important to note that the really big hatedom only started a short while ago(he was of course already controversial before, but far less people outright hated him).



Garcher said:


> You seem to imply that the popularity of champs somehow is of relevance marketing-wise in the greater scheme of things. I don't think any character has ever been a "cashcow" for the franchise.



Specifically Cynthia is literally 1 of the bigger reasons why quite a few people bought the remakes(hell even most people who have big problems with the remakes praise Cynthia), she also broke records in the mobile games, her merchandise has already reached popular Pokemons levels, etc... You would be right for most Champs, but there is a good reason why Cynthia was in so many Gen and why 2 out of 3 Games Endbosses in the same Gen where they introduced the Charizard fetishist are pretty much Cynthia(Volo is pretty much just an evil male Cynthia). And this is to a lesser degree true for Red as well.



Garcher said:


> The vast majority of merchandise focuses on the monsters, not characters. And you can hardly say that characters were ever the big selling point of the games either (like did anyone buy SM because you could battle Cynthia at the battle tree?). So you can probably guess what the real point of pushing Leon is: pushing Charizard.



That obviously is the point, but Leon is kinda a failure at that(Charizard is too well known for a bad news are good news approach, so all the negative associations now don't really help). And even regardless of how much the non Pokemons characters really sell, Cynthia only sailed through the Gens cause she was a huge breakout character back then and that is Leon definitely not.



Gabzy said:


> If Leon beats Ash while only using gmax he mid diffs Cynthia


Uhm no, Leon would actually beat her then but definitely not with mid diff. Ash just barely won against a nerfed Cynthia who didn't even use her second and more importantly strongest Gimmick Pokemon(Mega Garchomp), so if Leon don't straight up schools Ash(and it makes already not much sense for them to let Leon win at all, so to let him win without it being even close would be just utterly absurd) a fight with Cynthia would never go below high diff.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2022)

what are you guys arguing about


----------



## gunchar (Oct 22, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what are you guys arguing about


Leon's chances to become the new Cynthia and stay relevant in other Gens, i give him around 0,01% XD.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Leon's chances to become the new Cynthia


0%

They have been trying that since Cynthia came out (15 years) and no champion succeeded or came even close.
Lusamine is the only similar-ish character that peaked high and maintained it


----------



## Aduro (Oct 22, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Leon's chances to become the new Cynthia and stay relevant in other Gens, i give him around 0,01% XD.


People aren't as thirsty for him, so I doubt it. If anything, I think people will remember Leon as the one who kept doing the game for you whenever the story threatened to become interesting.Or the guy they beat a billion times grinding for BP in the Battle Tower.

Sword and Shield didn't have any returning NPCs at all, and BDSP was more of a side project, I'm not sure that any of the older champions are going to be relevant in any new regions. SwSh was kind of a soft reboot of the franchise. Any or none of them could show up Black and White re-makes, depending on how they want to do them, but Cynthia feels more likely to be there than Leon.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 22, 2022)

Why didn’t Ash’t mom come in person to watch her son’s most important moment of his life? Did she spend all of her savings on all these trips she’s been taking?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 22, 2022)

Ash using curse body was savage tho, you know the writers are taking seriously the battle when the abilities are being big factors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hero (Oct 22, 2022)

I still can’t believe Alain was wasted like that


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 22, 2022)

Hero said:


> I still can’t believe Alain was wasted like that


Its okay. He got wasted by Leon as much as Diantha did, probably even more considering Rillaboom solo’ed Diantha pretty much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 22, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> Ash using curse body was savage tho, you know the writers are taking seriously the battle when the abilities are being big factors.


That moment was one of Ashs better. Like he really was prepared for some shit to happen


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Why didn’t Ash’t mom come in person to watch her son’s most important moment of his life? Did she spend all of her savings on all these trips she’s been taking?


Probably on condoms for Oak


----------



## Garcher (Oct 23, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Okay let's just assume these numbers would be actually representive(i can promise you they are not though), how exactly should fanart even prove that Leon has not the biggest amount of people who hate him now, it's not like the hate somehow magically erases existing fanart and it's very important to note that the really big hatedom only started a short while ago(he was of course already controversial before, but far less people outright hated him).


I mean SwSh also had the most haters and doomposters yet they have the most sales out of any game bar the original RBY.  Likewise, a few loud hardcore fans being upset about Leon getting the spotlight in the anime of his gen because they like the older champs more is hardly of concern in the grander scheme of things.



gunchar said:


> Leon's chances to become the new Cynthia and stay relevant in other Gens, i give him around 0,01% XD.


Cynthia is the only female champ with a really beautiful design so she doesn't even have serious contenders lol.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2022)

viewers dont seem to excited about leon or this fight


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 25, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Probably on condoms for Oak


Is that why she’s over their instead of the stadium? Ash, your mom needs the FBI.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> viewers dont seem to excited about leon or this fight


The Hells going on with Koharu that’s making things so exciting?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> The Hells going on with Koharu that’s making things so exciting?


She is there in the stadium with Dawn

Which is more than any other pokegirl can say .. they all lost the Ashbowl


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 25, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> She is there in the stadium with Dawn
> 
> Which is more than any other pokegirl can say .. they all lost the Ashbowl


Ash x Koharu pairing going to explode in popularity now


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2022)

If only he werent kissing with Goh behind the scenes. 

The girls are wasting their efforts

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 25, 2022)

Kyu said:


> I wonder who Lucario goes down to. Has to be Charizard right?


it seems like Ashe's pokemon are going to struggle against 

If I remember the preview correctly, Lucario, Dragonite, and  were all shown fighting it... 
I guess that's what they mean with "toying"


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 28, 2022)

I am shocked by how this episode played out. And have new found respect for Dragapult and by extension Diantha

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2022)

Lucario isnt *that *strong when Ash doesnt pump it his own aura like he did for Raihan and Cynthia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Lucario isnt *that *strong when Ash doesnt pump it his own aura like he did for Raihan and Cynthia


I agree. Lucario by itself struggles way more than expected without Ash boosting him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2022)

Cynthia fought a much stronger Lucario than Leon did

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 28, 2022)

No Cinderace shown in the preview. 

He getting jobbed out?


----------



## Hero (Oct 28, 2022)

So how strong is Lucario 

How strong is Diantha’s Tyrantrum then?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2022)

Hero said:


> So how strong is Lucario


the one vs Cynthia (double boosted) is top 1-2 of the team, can carry
regular Mega is ~avg-ish
base Lucario is low tier in this team


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 28, 2022)

Lucario a shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 28, 2022)

Leon’s pokemon are all champion ace tiered

which is pretty crazy.

from Cynthia’s team, I only consider her Garchomp, Togekiss, Milotic and Spiritomb champion ace tier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Oct 28, 2022)

Lucario following Greninja's teachings....falling to a Dragon-type's fire move.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 28, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Lucario following Greninja's teachings....falling to a Dragon-type's fire move.


At least he didn't lose to a move he resisted

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 28, 2022)

Waiting for the sub to come out but I'm thoroughly impressed if my thoughts on Ash are correct


----------



## Kyu (Oct 28, 2022)

Found this on twatter:



People wildin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 28, 2022)

Lucario already got his moment to shine, ofc he was going to go early this time for obvious reasons, Pikachu is always the ace in the final battle and Dragonite was going to get the spotlight thanks to being shafted earlier... Dragon tail really messed up Ash's strategy.

This only did not happen on XY anime because they loved to hype mega evolutions and that is why Greninja got so much payola.


----------



## Gabzy (Oct 28, 2022)

Lmao Leon's Dragapult is stronger than base Garchomp


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> Lmao Leon's Dragapult is stronger than base Garchomp


Garchomp fought a stronger aura-supercharged Lucario   And it took Lucario 2 power-ups at once just to beat Togekiss

3-gimmick Ash ~ 2 gimmick Cynthia >= Leon > 2 gimmick Ash >= 1 gimmick Cynthia > 1 gimmick Ash
probably


----------



## Gabzy (Oct 28, 2022)

The cope is strong. Ash had to use 2 gimmicks just to beat 3 of Leon's mons, and it wasn't even his top 2. Had he used even only gmax and mega against Cynthia he would have stomped her even with 2 gimmicks. Gmax Gengar takes care of spiritomb, no more destiny bond, Pikagod sweeps half of her team. Then a fresh Lucario and Sirfetch'd bully Mega Garchomp and is gg

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> The cope is strong.


ironic, given the rest of your post 
he already used 2 gimmicks (and Aura Boost looks even stronger than Gengars Gmax IMO) just to barely get past the Togekiss .. all without even needing to contend with Mega Garchomp at all (and Mega Chomp would be > Mega Lucario even after the aura boost)

Cynthia is 1 gimmick ahead of Ash, thats why her 1 ~ his 2 and her 2 ~ his 3


----------



## Gabzy (Oct 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ironic, given the rest of your post
> he already used 2 gimmicks (and Aura Boost looks even stronger than Gengars Gmax IMO) just to barely get past the Togekiss .. all without even needing to contend with Mega Garchomp
> 
> Cynthia is 1 gimmick ahead of Ash, thats why her 1 ~ his 2 and her 2 ~ his 3


What happens if Ash gmax Gengar against Spiritomb? Cynthia wanted to take care of Pikachu first for a reason, she wouldn't be able to stand the monster. I bet he would be able to win against Togekiss, then it would be only left to Mega Garchomp against Sirfetch'd and a fresh Lucario.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> What happens if Ash gmax Gengar against Spiritomb?


1) dont use Spiritomb, switching is a thing
2) wait out 3 turns
Gmax Gengar isnt really super strong

also Garchomp is immune to 90% of Pikachus arsenal, including the Z-move, it can easily bully the rat even in base

Ash still wins ofc, but Dyna+Mega Cynthia pushes him into using all his gimmicks (3 or 4) to win


----------



## Gabzy (Oct 28, 2022)

And lmao if the leaks are true it's going to be even worse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2022)

Eternatus will interrupt the fight and make them waste both Gmax and the Z-move

after the fight resumes - it will allow each of them to dynamax again, so Leon will get a second Dynamax

the last clash is GMax Charizard (second time) vs Gmax Pikachu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Lucario following Greninja's teachings....falling to a Dragon-type's fire move.


At least it makes sense.....since he is half steel type.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Eternatus will interrupt the fight and make them waste both Gmax and the Z-move
> 
> after the fight resumes - it will allow each of them to dynamax again, so Leon will get a second Dynamax
> 
> *the last clash is GMax Charizard (second time) vs Gmax Pikachu*



Is this true? Oh god. They should just stop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2022)

Also, however the fight turns out Cynthia >
Her strats >>>> Leons. She'd prob mid dif him without gimmicks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 29, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> from Cynthia’s team, I only consider her Garchomp, Togekiss, Milotic and Spiritomb champion ace tier.


Kommo-o is there too.. somewhere 
If she replaced the slug with the pseudo, she'd most likely have won.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2022)

yeah Kommo-o should be strong
never really gave any reason why it wasnt used 
it might even have a z-move

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2022)

So many Cynthia’s fanboys, fanboying here...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2022)

New Folder said:


> So many Cynthia’s fanboys, fanboying here...


Got something to say ?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Got something to say ?


Ash >>> Cynthia  
she got lucky that the rules nerfed Ash...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Ash >>> Cynthia
> she got lucky that the rules nerfed Ash...


rules nerfed her too, she has 2 gimmicks after all   
He didnt fight MegaChomp, or Kommo-o


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> rules nerfed her too, she has 2 gimmicks after all
> He didnt fight MegaChomp, or Kommo-o


the nerf on Ash is greater
and he has more pokemon than her in storage that she didn't fight either...


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 29, 2022)

New Folder said:


> So many Cynthia’s fanboys, fanboying here...


Honestly I'm on their side. I do believe Cynthia could beat Leon. 

Of course she'd lose to(if she hadn't already since Leon was the only undefeated Masters 8 entry) the champion but I believe she has a good shot at beating him


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2022)

> 4 gimmick Ash > 3g Ash ~ 2g Cynthia >= Leon > 2g Ash ~ MegaGarchomp >= DynaKiss > 1g Ash


^ assuming Leon loses to Ash - Im sticking with this, I think its right
AuraBoost is clearly Ashes 4-th unofficial gimmick, and a powerful one that turns Lucario into a menace

Leon is still strongest under "1 power-up allowed" rule, but not vs multiple




Commander Shunsui said:


> if she hadn't already


Nope, show made it pretty clear that Leon never fought Cynthia so far
hes has beaten Lance and Diantha, anything else is unknown


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2022)

very cute:

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Nope, show made it pretty clear that Leon never fought Cynthia so far
> hes has beaten Lance and Diantha, anything else is unknown


So since that's the case. Who could've beaten her? Somebody had to as there is no mention of her being undefeated like Leon. If she was then I'd understand him being number 1 by default since he's the previous champion but it's never mentioned that she is also undefeated.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Somebody had to as there is no mention of her being undefeated like Leon.


that just means she had some losses long ago before becoming champion.
Since becoming champion there is no indication she ever lost before Ash

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that just means she had some losses long ago before becoming champion.
> Since becoming champion there is no indication she ever lost before Ash


I'm talking about for this round of the Pokémon world championship tournament in regards to the rankings


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 29, 2022)

LOL Of All series for Ash to possibly end on they choose this one, the worst Pokémon series to date instead of say DP or XY, that’s just yah.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> I'm talking about for this round of the Pokémon world championship tournament in regards to the rankings


for this season - Leons #1 carried over from the last one, he was automatically at #1 without doing anything

I guess Cynthia climbed up to #2 and settled there until this top 8 tournament began


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> LOL Of All series for Ash to possibly end on they choose this one, the worst Pokémon series to date instead of say DP or XY, that’s just yah.


this is kinda random lol 
what happened in the episode that got you mad?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 29, 2022)

New Folder said:


> this is kinda random lol
> what happened in the episode that got you mad?


Just that we haven’t gotten one hint on the next series which we normally would have by now.

I just hate this series in general so if Ash leaves on this one LOL.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 29, 2022)

Tbf they fucked up so many things up in the M8 tournament alone.

It's almost impressive.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2022)

Ash needs a break, there´s so much juice you can extract from the delusions of a 10yr old (that now should be like 30) talking to a rat and a lizard in a wrecked mental institution.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Oct 29, 2022)

Leon will win and Ash will be retired

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> for this season - Leons #1 carried over from the last one, he was automatically at #1 without doing anything


That's fine but he still had to do battles to keep his spot and his rank. 


Shiba D. Inu said:


> guess Cynthia climbed up to #2 and settled there until this top 8 tournament began


I'm sure she climbed it my thing is they went out of their way to let us know that Leon was undefeated and didn't do that for anyone else.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 29, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Ash needs a break, there´s so much juice you can extract from the delusions of a 10yr old (that now should be like 30) talking to a rat and a lizard in a wrecked mental institution.


That, or this theory of it all being his illusion could do


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 29, 2022)

what if Ash wins and wakes up in pallet town for his first pokemon loop? 

that would be awesome ending.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2022)

What if he wakes up in the middle of his lobotomy

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 29, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> what if Ash wins and wakes up in pallet town for his first pokemon loop?
> 
> that would be awesome ending.


And instead of going on his journey to Kanto he's sent to Paldeo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2022)

Dragoran won a fight lol.Impressive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 30, 2022)

Garcher said:


> Leon will win and Ash will be retired


is @gunchar your twin/dupe? 
every time I see his post/name I confuse you 2...


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 30, 2022)

Technically Ash already has Leon beat. Leon has used Dragapult, Dreepy,Dreepy, Mr. Rime, Inteleon. And instead of throwing out Cinderace he throws out Sweepaboom.

If Ash gets one more K.O. regardless of the outcome I shall call Ash the strongest.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 30, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> And instead of going on his journey to Kanto he's sent to Paldeo


Wo, to throw us in for a loop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 30, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Wo, to throw us in for a loop


That's how they can reset with out nerfing Ash. Just put his ass on a whole new timeline


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 30, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> That's how they can reset with out nerfing Ash. Just put his ass on a whole new timeline


I do wonder if the staff at all cares about this fandom LOL I swear they just play mind games.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Oct 30, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> I do wonder if the staff at all cares about this fandom LOL I swear they just play mind games.


After the Shinnoh league I didn't think they cared at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Oct 31, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> After the Shinnoh league I didn't think they cared at all


I thought tried a bit in XY as they actually had good animation during the battles and team flare arc.

Now we‘re at an important event such as Masters 8 and it’s been mediocre


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2022)

In a different time line the pkmn anime fans are waiting for pokespe swsh arc to end so it can be adapted like the rest of ots arcs instead of watching this rubbish.


----------



## Gabzy (Nov 1, 2022)

4 gimmicks Ash is going to lose to Leon

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Kyu (Nov 1, 2022)

Gotta say, leaks don't look good for Ash.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2022)

fuck Leon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2022)

Fuck everyone except Steven and Cynthia

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Fuck everyone except Steven and Cynthia


The GOATs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aduro (Nov 1, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Sure, if Cynthia has more gimmicks that Leon she might just have the edge. Assuming Ash's battle with Leon is at least close. Although by that logic we could argue that Ash is cleanly above Cynthia because he can use all three while Cynthia only has mega and dynamax.





Shiba D. Inu said:


> yes, "unrestricted" 3 gimmick Ash is undeniably the strongest already





Commander Shunsui said:


> For real. That should be at least 3 easy wins against any team. Add on that Pikachu can take down two mons without the z move and Lucario has max Aura.





Aduro said:


> I'd agree to that assuming Leon only has dynamax and Ash KO's at least four of Leon's mons.


Anyone else feel like the three gimmick Ash vs. Leon thing is going to prove all three of us wrong on this?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2022)

I just want this season over


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 1, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Fuck everyone except Steven and Cynthia


Alan got fucked in the beginning 

I’m just getting ready for the hate tweets on Twitter if Ash really does loose.

This I’m guessing will lead to a hint the next series allowing a new group of generation excited but pissed once he fails that one


----------



## CrownedEagle (Nov 1, 2022)

I refuse to believe that they will dare  make lose Cynthia and then make Ash lose against this wannabe self inserted champion, NO ! I won't believe it until I see the episode myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 2, 2022)

Isnt Ash vs Leon 4 Parts?


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 2, 2022)

Steven said:


> Isnt Ash vs Leon 4 Parts?


Looks that way, new title reveal. Since I’m a spoilers guy, guess I’ll see if these s called leaks are true


----------



## Steven (Nov 2, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Looks that way, new title reveal. Since I’m a spoilers guy, guess I’ll see if these s called leaks are true


Hence nothing is set in stone.I still think ash will win


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Looks that way, new title reveal. Since I’m a spoilers guy, guess I’ll see if these s called leaks are true



What is the title name?
I swear if he loses, I'm never again picking up Pokemon anime.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 2, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What is the title name?
> I swear if he loses, I'm never again picking up Pokemon anime.


The Finals IV partners

I‘m surprised you stuck with it past XY.

I’m just used to it by now so I’m like whatever about it


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 2, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Fuck everyone except Steven and Cynthia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Fuck everyone except Steven and Cynthia





Shiba D. Inu said:


> The GOATs





GrizzlyClaws said:


>


Well I Also like Ash and Iris.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 2, 2022)

I am kinda surprised that there is no double-Ko so far...


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 3, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> I refuse to believe that they will dare  make lose Cynthia and then make Ash lose against this wannabe self inserted champion, NO ! I won't believe it until I see the episode myself.


I recently saw posts in reddit that makes perfect sense. The reason why Leon is so strong is because he can devote 100% of his time into battling and improving upon his base while every other Champion has another professional job/career.

Cynthia is still #1 for being that strong in battling while being an archaeologist. She had to split her focus 50/50 on both fields.

cant sleep on Steven either considering he has a multi-billion dollar corporation to run.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2022)

Cynthia is still stronger than leon, she has 2 gimmicks vs 1 

and Im pretty sure Steven doesnt run anything, he just collects rocks.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Garcher (Nov 4, 2022)

cynthia is still the strongest!!1

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 4, 2022)

Cynthia stronger, Leon wishes he had the fight she had with Ash


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2022)

Garcher said:


> cynthia is still the strongest!!1


in the games yeah


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 4, 2022)

The next episode animation though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 4, 2022)

Also I've been avoiding leaks on these past episodes aside from the titles and so I don't know what's supposed to happen but it is looking rough to say the least for Ash


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2022)

PV essentially confirms that Leons dynamax band gets recharged (and Ashes too likely)
looks like they are both getting an extra freebie dynamax



as I predicted


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2022)

The Eternatus interference just seems so unnecessary.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 4, 2022)

Also Ash already won. Leon out here using 8 Pokémon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 4, 2022)

Next episode looks pretty dope, the anime actually stepping it up with the animation.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2022)

Fuck this shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 4, 2022)

I think Leon will swap Charizard back into Cinderace early into next ep. No way Charizard vs Pika isn't the final match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Also Ash already won. Leon out here using 8 Pokémon


Well I guess that is what Ash gets for using like 6 moves that one time.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> PV essentially confirms that Leons dynamax band gets recharged (and Ashes too likely)
> looks like they are both getting an extra freebie dynamax
> 
> 
> ...


I just knew there was no way G-max Pikachu was forgotten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 4, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> I think Leon will swap Charizard back into Cinderace early into next ep. No way Charizard vs Pika isn't the final match.


Please let this be the case because either Pikachu is about to go god mode or Cinderace is actually trash


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> I think Leon will swap Charizard back into Cinderace early into next ep. No way Charizard vs Pika isn't the final match.


I think it's possible that they might pull Ash beating Charizard but losing the fight.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 4, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think it's possible that they might pull Ash beating Charizard but losing the fight.


This is what I'm afraid of the most. I'd much rather him taking out Cinderace first and then beating Charizard but falling literally 2 seconds after.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 4, 2022)

I mean seriously... the anime team HAS to replicate the way Leon reacts to losing like in the games. It's literally his whole development in the game

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2022)

What's going on seems really similar to SM with the recharging mid-battle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2022)

Believe in Pikachu

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 4, 2022)

I knew this final was gonna be another fraud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (Nov 4, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> I mean seriously... the anime team HAS to replicate the way Leon reacts to losing like in the games. It's literally his whole development in the game


Should do =/= has to. Especially since nobody is going to care much about Gen VIII in two weeks time, while Ash is still going to be the center of the anime that promotes Gen IX. I doubt the anime will take a whole lot of time to go into Leon's postgame regrets and the Battle Tower. The closest thing he'll get to a post-defeat character arc is probably coming back from failing to capture Eternatus.


----------



## Gabzy (Nov 4, 2022)

LMAO ASH ACTUALLY NEEDS 5 GIMMICKS TO BEAT LEON


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> 5


3*
the 4-th (Pikachus dynamax) is cancelled out by leon getting a second dynamax as well

3 gimmick Ash > 1 gimmick Leon
4 gimmick Ash > 2 gimmick Leon


----------



## Gabzy (Nov 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3*
> the 4-th (Pikachus dynamax) is cancelled out by leon getting a second dynamax as well
> 
> 3 gimmick Ash > 1 gimmick Leon
> 4 gimmick Ash > 2 gimmick Leon


Have you even watched the episode? How is 3 gimmicks ash above Leon if he used all of them and Leon still has 2 pokemon

Ash needs 2 Gmax, z-move, mega and now pika papow (if the leaks are true) to beat 2 gimmicks Leon

4 gimmicks Ash > 1 gimmick Leon
5 gimmicks Ash > 2 gimmicks Leon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> pika papow


Lolwut

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 4, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> LMAO ASH ACTUALLY NEEDS 5 GIMMICKS TO BEAT LEON


It’s worse than how he lost to Alan in XY


----------



## Gabzy (Nov 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Lolwut


Pika papow is like a fifth move that happens when you shake the controller in Let's Go Pikachu, it's damage is based on friendship and the next episode is called partner, so yeah


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2022)

Spiritomb = Pikachu > cinderace + charizard

@DeVision

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2022)

situation looks bad...  
let's hope they don't let Ash lose after all of this lol


----------



## Kyu (Nov 5, 2022)

New Folder said:


> situation looks bad...


1v2 does look bad and the scale is lower but Ash's Charizard swept half of Gary's team(including Blastoise).

If a recent battle will be more comforting, M-Lucario soloed Togekiss and Garchomp.

It can be done. Will it? Your guess is as good as mine.


New Folder said:


> let's hope they don't let Ash lose *after all of this* lol


Yeah that's the thing. It doesn't get bigger than the PWC and I have a hard time envisioning them doing it again in the near future.

They dedicated 4 episodes to this battle - Gen 9 is closing in, Leon is old news. Let Ash win.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2022)

every single viewer rooting for Ash


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Spiritomb = Pikachu > cinderace + charizard
> 
> @DeVision



Undeniable fact.
You might even argue that Cynthia/Spiritomb let himself taken out to take care of Ash's ace.
Healthy Spiritomb could've thrown hands better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2022)

Also. It's like the few last chapters from a shounen. Only that Leon is the MC.
I mean, Charizard used his 3 gigantamax moves and reverted back to base - saved by "his" pokemon Eternatus. Fuck this shit.

But yeah. Pikachu gonna beat Charizard, only to lose to Cinderace.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2022)

I believe in Chu

it will figure out a way around Libero, beat Gmax Cinderace amd than beat down base Charizard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I believe in Chu
> 
> it will figure out a way around Libero, beat Gmax Cinderace amd than beat down base Charizard


G-max Chu's move, IIRC, paralyzes even ground-type pokemon. That's probably what they are after. 

At the same time, allowing Ash to use pokemon to their full potential/power 


if they let Ash win, and then Golden Ho-Oh comes into the sky, it will be a really good scene in my opinion...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2022)

Leon is being too cocky and arrogant
he will defintiely lose


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> Have you even watched the episode? How is 3 gimmicks ash above Leon if he used all of them and Leon still has 2 pokemon
> 
> Ash needs 2 Gmax, z-move, mega and now pika papow (if the leaks are true) to beat 2 gimmicks Leon
> 
> ...


A team Ash literally just put together is facing off against the best trainer who has had his pokemon with him for who knows how long. But "LOL Ash" for using abilities everyone uses.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2022)

Ash is fully justified in using all 3 gimmicks
its Leons own problem that he can only do dynamax

Cynthia showed you dont have to be MC in the anime to have > 1 gimmick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 5, 2022)

Imagine Charizard vs Pikachu Double K.O. and Leon wins because Cinderace is camping in the pokeball lmao.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash is fully justified in using all 3 gimmicks
> its Leons own problem that he can only do dynamax
> 
> Cynthia showed you dont have to be MC in the anime to have > 1 gimmick.


Let alone tha Leon himself asked for it, so he has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 5, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> Imagine Charizard vs Pikachu Double K.O. and Leon wins because Cinderace is camping in the pokeball lmao.


Please no..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steven (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Ash.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 5, 2022)

Never thought I'd be one day rooting for Ash this much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Aduro (Nov 5, 2022)

At this point I've reached acceptance. Leon is an uber-powerful himbo who is good at battling and being famous and nothing else. Ash's plot armour is faulty when it comes to major tournaments. 
The most genuinely appealing and impressive thing about Ash is that although he loves to win, he cares a lot more that his pokemon are happy. Most of Ashs' pokemon are not the ones he needs, but the ones who need him.

Early in the next season, Ash will either have won but be struggling against a much weaker opponent. Or he'll have lost, but he'll care more about the next tournament than the last one.

I got a similar feeling when Ash battled Kukui, although to a much greater extent since Kukui was a more interesting and lovable character. Ash won't be too broken up if he loses, neither should the audience.


----------



## Gabzy (Nov 6, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> A team Ash literally just put together is facing off against the best trainer who has had his pokemon with him for who knows how long. But "LOL Ash" for using abilities everyone uses.


I'm not saiying otherwise, just that you can't put 3 gimmicks Ash above Leon because he already used all 3 and is still losing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 6, 2022)

I’ll LOL If Ash looses after the recent episode title release, let fans watch live for him to loose again


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> I'm not saiying otherwise, just that you can't put 3 gimmicks Ash above Leon because he already used all 3 and is still losing.


you can if he still wins on Friday


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2022)

If he loses, this might officially have him as one of the worst protagonists ever, not only resets screwed him over but arguably the biggest underachiever in any series the highest jobber. 

A guy so terrifying other MCs dont even high five him in fear of his Final Battle Plot Nerf being infectious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gabzy (Nov 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you can if he still wins on Friday


If he wins without any extra gimmick? Yeah, sure


----------



## Aduro (Nov 6, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> If he loses, this might officially have him as one of the worst protagonists ever, not only resets screwed him over but arguably the biggest underachiever in any series the highest jobber.
> 
> A guy so terrifying other MCs dont even high five him in fear of his Final Battle Plot Nerf being infectious.


Ash has beaten three champions in Journeys, even if he loses a league here, he has still risen higher than he ever has before. Although this would make ti even worse if Ash goes back to being on the level of rookies in the season.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> If he wins without any extra gimmick? Yeah, sure


he will get another Gmax, but so will Leon, so it cancels each other out


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Ash has beaten three champions in Journeys, even if he loses a league here, he has still risen higher than he ever has before. Although this would make ti even worse if Ash goes back to being on the level of rookies in the season.


He still cant complete the final step even if his life depends on it unless its a backwater tourney organized by the beyblade kids of the neighborhood( looks at Alola) and thats my point theres no point if you keep losing the most important match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Nov 6, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> He still cant complete the final step even if his life depends on it unless its a backwater tourney organized by the beyblade kids of the neighborhood( looks at Alola) and thats my point theres no point if you keep losing the most important match.


Ash would probably destroy anyone who has beaten him in a league except maybe Tobias right now.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 6, 2022)

Ash could prolly take Tobias now assuming the latter didn't have any Trio master legendaries(Rayquaza, Ho-oh, Lugia) or any member of the creation trio.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 6, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Ash could prolly take Tobias now assuming the latter didn't have any Trio master legendaries(Rayquaza, Ho-oh, Lugia) or any member of the creation trio.


He probably has. 

Imagine if a secret next stage is announced and Ash has to face Tobias, only for the latter to reveal Mega Rayquaza.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2022)

Tobias likely challenged Sinnoh E4/Cynthia and lost 

thats why he isnt Sinnohs current champion

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jagger (Nov 6, 2022)

He just let Cynthia keep the title. 

For real tho, i don't think they will use Tobias anytime time in the future. Dude was just an excuse to make Ash lose at the finale, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats why he isnt Sinnohs current champion


nah that's because he is busy training with Red on Mount Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Ash would probably destroy anyone who has beaten him in a league except maybe Tobias right now.


Agree, although what if Tobias has now Dialga and Palkia? The man gotta up his repertory as well will he ever catch up?


----------



## Aduro (Nov 6, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Agree, although what if Tobias has now Dialga and Palkia? The man gotta up his repertory as well will he ever catch up?


Hmm, Cynthia is still champion of Sinnoh, so Tobias likely didn't defeat her. It might be that champions, including current Ash are simply that much better than Ash and Paul were back then, or that the rest of Tobias' team didn't measure up.

Its hard to know how much Tobias has grown off-screen. But if he returns he might be even more OP than before. Its not impossible that he'll return to be even more overpowered. He is one of the only trainers we have already seen who might be stronger than Ash, Cynthia and Leon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2022)

DP Ash wasnt even E4 level (Flint trashed him)
and he still took out two of Tobiases legendaries
Tobias even said Gible was a threat to him

so yeah, there was never any sort of proof that Tobias is champion level or anything


----------



## Jagger (Nov 6, 2022)

That was before all these gimmicks appeared. 

Logically, if he ever comes back, they will have to amp him up to keep up with the current power levels. But, reiterating what I said, he was just a convenient narrative tool.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 6, 2022)

Jagger said:


> Dude was just an excuse to make Ash lose at the finale, lol.


Semi finals....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 7, 2022)

"leakers" are saying Ash wins
Cinderace goes down first, then Charizard
lets wait and see

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> "leakers" are saying Ash wins
> Cinderace goes down first, then Charizard
> lets wait and see


Last Bach said he’d loose, did they get hate mail for that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Nov 7, 2022)

Yeah Ash wins


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 7, 2022)

episode title leaks ep 135 is parallel to OG ep 1. 

I choose You!

and

I'm Glad I met You!

this is it, boys. Even Ash has started to outgrow the franchise. I feel hyped and at the same time glad that Ash finally concludes his long journeys as an underdog.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 7, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> episode title leaks ep 135 is parallel to OG ep 1.
> 
> I choose You!
> 
> ...


unconfirmed

probably some LARP from 5ch

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> unconfirmed
> 
> probably some LARP from 5ch


Some Anti Ash fan in hope of him leaving 🫠


----------



## Steven (Nov 8, 2022)

Tobias was not Champion Level at all.We dont even know his other Pokemon

We know that he is not a E4 Member or the Champion.He is old news


----------



## Jagger (Nov 8, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __ 



holy shit, IS IT TRUE?????

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 8, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Semi finals....


To make it worse... The finalist did not even defeat Darkrai but Ash did.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 8, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> To make it worse... The finalist did not even defeat Darkrai but Ash did.


Like why hype up Ash like that only to realize that he would've STEAMROLLED the other guy. Obviously Ashs bracket had all the heavy hitters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 9, 2022)

More new episode titles released, some I’m conflicted over that could be telling us something.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (Nov 9, 2022)

Gotta say once more, these Champion level fights could have been animated and written way better. This tourney has been a disappointing sendoff to Ash if they are really retiring the kid this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Nov 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Gotta say once more, these Champion level fights could have been animated and written way better. This tourney has been a disappointing sendoff to Ash if they are really retiring the kid this time.


XYZ and DPP was the peak of pokemon animation, i can't even understand these champion fight seem like a fraud after watching Ash fights against Paul, Alan or Sawyer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2022)

DP is the best season

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Gotta say once more, these Champion level fights could have been animated and written way better. This tourney has been a disappointing sendoff to Ash if they are really retiring the kid this time.


XY would have been a better send off but with him actually winning that time

- He had a gal

- People worship the ground he stepped on

- He had his strongest team

- He saved the world and got credit for it

Instead we get this

- Sidelined Ash’s quest the first half of the series

- No actual rivals

- Ash got made look bad a couple of times to make creators pet look awesome

- Worst female lead since Iris, she didn’t even have an actual friendship with him

- Horrible animation

- Goh

What a send off 🫠


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Gotta say once more, these Champion level fights could have been animated and written way better. This tourney has been a disappointing sendoff to Ash if they are really retiring the kid this time.


I've just been disappointed that Champions level pokemon went down to a few hits when I expected each and every one of them (Ace or not) to have DP Infernape level endurance to take several hits and powered through. 

kinda of like Leon vs Lance in the beginning with their Charizard vs Gyaradoes exchanging multiple hits.


----------



## Keishin (Nov 10, 2022)

Pokemon anime might be ending?


----------



## Steven (Nov 10, 2022)

Keishin said:


> Pokemon anime might be ending?


That franchise makes to much money.Just a clickbait titel


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2022)

Been especulated alot however, thers no way its ending, its pokemon. The biggest theory is that Ash might get replaced after so long however im currently on the boat that he will reset once again.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 10, 2022)

Might be a small break after Journeys ends but the anime will continue.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 10, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Might be a small break after Journeys ends but the anime will continue.


Journey’s got such negative feedback the entire series, I can see them needing to think long and hard over what they need to do next, look at what happened with Masters 8 as an example, Alan getting crushed right off the bat got a lot of hate.

Its worse than that one time they replaced Brock with Tracey or Misty with May


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 10, 2022)

People really don't know how this works... That "negative feedback" is nonexistent outside fandom sites... Pokemon anime get backlash every season, S&M anime was mocked by just existing and nothing is worse than the Black and White anime.

It's clear that they are having production problems that is why many recaps, they are most likely taking a break depending on how the series ends.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jagger (Nov 10, 2022)

>thinking the pokemon anime will be cancelled

no, it won't. At best, Ash will be replaced.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 10, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> XYZ and DPP was the peak of pokemon animation, i can't even understand these champion fight seem like a fraud after watching Ash fights against Paul, Alan or Sawyer.


DP didn’t have very good animation. It like most of the series just did it’s best with what it limited itself to.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 10, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> People really don't know how this works... That "negative feedback" is nonexistent outside fandom sites... Pokemon anime get backlash every season, S&M anime was mocked by just existing and nothing is worse than the Black and White anime.
> 
> It's clear that they are having production problems that is why many recaps, they are most likely taking a break depending on how the series ends.


Eh Minus Ash’s look reveal in the beginning it was a mix bag to the series over all, I myself was bored of being stuck in the same place the entire series and lack of battles compared to the past series.

Well, any ways you’d think they’d care since they tried with Brock and Tracey situation, I don’t know what it took for them to realize trading Brock for Tracey was a mistake so they traded back once Orange Islands ended.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Nov 10, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> DP didn’t have very good animation. It like most of the series just did it’s best with what it limited itself to.


I disagree, DP had a very good animation especially toward the end (the Sinnoh league) which is only behind Kalos league in terms of the fluidity and fight choreography.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 10, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> I disagree, DP had a very good animation especially toward the end (the Sinnoh league) which is only behind Kalos league in terms of the fluidity and fight choreography.


DP still spammed the shit out of those generic animation backgrounds. It's difficult to be impressed when all they do is draw the Pokemon without a sense for distance and scale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 10, 2022)

DP had good enough animation and the best writing
which makes it the best season overall


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 10, 2022)

I’d give DP animation an 8 in particular in that Ash vs Hunter J fight I thought it did a great job at or Ash vs Paul full battle, not league.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2022)

You peeps talking about animation and what not but which had the best james memes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

NEVER ever doubt PikaGod (except if he is against Cynthias Spiritomb)


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Kyu (Nov 11, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2022)

So,Ash won or not?


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 11, 2022)

Steven said:


> So,Ash won or not?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes he did

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

the fight went EXACTLY as I thought and said it would


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

Ash 4 gimmicks (including boosting Lucario) > Ash 3 gimmicks ~ Cynthia 2 gimmicks >= Leon > Ash 2 gimmicks >= Cynthia 1 gimmick > Ash 1 gimmick > Steven

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Ashs Pokémon to Pikachu: Bruh this a Charizard. You done tied with a Latios. This bitch ain't even a legend for real. 

Pikachu: Shit you right let me stop playing lmaooo

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Pikachu during the flashback: Why the hell didn't Ash bring you in Solgaleo?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2022)

I was trying to keep away from spoiling the outcome (Even tho I saw @Shiba D. Inu spoiling it here through the leakers without putting spoilers  )

but now the retards who run the accounts on Twitter confirmed the spoilers, and all I wanted to read is to see some politics... 


oh well, at least I expected him to win ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

Bunny and Zard were both kind of underwhelming

but the animation was good


----------



## Keishin (Nov 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 11, 2022)

it even ended with the mezase ost  

and all those pokemon ash caught as cameo…  

this is it. The end of an era.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 11, 2022)

Yesss now I can finally rest easy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2022)

He didnt fail in the last moment....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

CHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 11, 2022)

As expected of the only pokemon that can wound the God Arceus. 

pikachu is god


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

the false god charizard is dead

all hail the one true yellow shillmon from KANTOOOOOOO

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2022)

Next chapter: Ritchies parallel adventures take the batton.

We will see all the regions but from Rotchies perspective this time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## jesusus (Nov 11, 2022)

Chikorita > Tardzard


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash 4 gimmicks (including boosting Lucario) > Ash 3 gimmicks ~ Cynthia 2 gimmicks >= Leon > Ash 2 gimmicks >= Cynthia 1 gimmick > Ash 1 gimmick > Steven


looks biased

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (Nov 11, 2022)

KINGler > Ash 4 gimmicks (including boosting Lucario) > Ash 3 gimmicks ~ Cynthia 2 gimmicks >= Leon > Ash 2 gimmicks >= Cynthia 1 gimmick > Ash 1 gimmick > Steven

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 11, 2022)

I’m surprised this thread hasn’t exploded yet, I mean Ash actually won and all of his friends made cameos.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> I’m surprised this thread hasn’t exploded yet, I mean Ash actually won and all of his friends made cameos.


for me, I am waiting for the translated episode.

altho, the spoilers already kinda ruined it for me...


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 11, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> I’m surprised this thread hasn’t exploded yet, I mean Ash actually won and all of his friends made cameos.


There's not much to talk about technically. It was a cool episode and all, but if the series ends in 3 episodes then we might as well just start saying our goodbyes.

In a perfect world we would get the final Giovanni confrontation arc right after this, but with no time left, Team Rocket will just just stay working behind the shadows.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

New Folder said:


> for me, I am waiting for the translated episode.
> 
> altho, the spoilers already kinda ruined it for me...


Yeah fuck you guys lmaooo I stopped posting to avoid all spoilers and its a good thing I did. I really really thought they must've been fake when Pikachu went down


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm letting it settle in because honestly that was a great moment where they all showed up by region and Pikachu is literally the only constant there. Thank goodness we didn't pick Clefairy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

THE FUCKING HAT FLIP THOUGH!!!!!! And Leons bitch ass wanted to be like wait I got something too though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

leon was cocky and paid the price  

his bunny was a glass cannon too


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 11, 2022)

New Folder said:


> for me, I am waiting for the translated episode.
> 
> altho, the spoilers already kinda ruined it for me...


Oh dam, I didn’t know we had Pokémon fans that did this still this, uh sorry.


Xeogran said:


> There's not much to talk about technically. It was a cool episode and all, but if the series ends in 3 episodes then we might as well just start saying our goodbyes.
> 
> In a perfect world we would get the final Giovanni confrontation arc right after this, but with no time left, Team Rocket will just just stay working behind the shadows.


That’d have more dope, unless we get more episode titles past the latest one than the Journey’s staff stupidity thought it’d best to leave that long arc unsolved.  That and who Ash’s pops is, screw all that important stuff

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> leon was cocky and paid the price
> 
> his bunny was a glass cannon too


That had to be the case. One attack and he was out.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Oh dam, I didn’t know we had Pokémon fans that did this still this, uh sorry.


there is no reason to apologize. I fully expected Ash to win lol . 

I guess, to say it differently, I am waiting to actually watch the episode before commenting...


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 11, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> leon was cocky and paid the price
> 
> his bunny was a glass cannon too


It was too reliant on Libero to take hits that any solid attack from an Ace tier pokemon could 1HkO it. Lmao.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 11, 2022)

New Folder said:


> there is no reason to apologize. I fully expected Ash to win lol .
> 
> I guess, to say it differently, I am waiting to actually watch the episode before commenting...


Some still thought he’d loose. Given how these Pokémon series have gone I don’t blame them, I was 50/50 on it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

Sonia

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2022)

Wait she beat the shit out of his Charmander?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Sablés (Nov 11, 2022)

Based Ash. He only needed like 4 gimmicks to beat a guy who used 1.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 11, 2022)

Sonia > Ash > Leon > Cynthia.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Based Ash. He only needed like 4 gimmicks to beat a guy who used 1.


Leon used 2

he even made sure to use the second Gmax immediately first


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

Ash > Cynthia = Sonia > Leon


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Sonia is champion level

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Sonia



Wait, wait, wait, wait.. So his "I never lost" is a fake?


Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash > Cynthia = Sonia > Leon


Ash = Cynthia = Sonia > Leon

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Wait, wait, wait, wait.. So his "I never lost" is a fake?


the cope is that it only meant - never lost "official"/league/PWC battles

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2022)

No wonder Gary changed professions, dem professors got bored of weak challengers and just gave up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2022)

Gratz Ash.


----------



## Hero (Nov 11, 2022)

My nibba Ash. The fucking GOAT

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 11, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> No wonder Gary changed professions, dem professors got bored of weak challengers and just gave up.


Mew project must have peeps on his level, ouch.

Look at his rivals in Project Mew


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash 4 gimmicks (including boosting Lucario) > Ash 3 gimmicks ~ Cynthia 2 gimmicks >= Leon > Ash 2 gimmicks >= Cynthia 1 gimmick > Ash 1 gimmick > Steven





jesusus said:


> KINGler > Ash 4 gimmicks (including boosting Lucario) > Ash 3 gimmicks ~ Cynthia 2 gimmicks >= Leon > Ash 2 gimmicks >= Cynthia 1 gimmick > Ash 1 gimmick > Steven


KINGler >Tobias=Ash 4 gimmicks (including boosting Lucario) > Ash 3 gimmicks ~ Cynthia 2 gimmicks >= Leon > Ash 2 gimmicks >= Cynthia 1 gimmick > Ash 1 gimmick=Iris 1 gimmick > Steven

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sablés (Nov 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Wait, wait, wait, wait.. So his "I never lost" is a fake?


That the final plot twist of the series.

The man everyone thought was indomitable, was a fraud. Many such cases.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Tobias=Ash 4 gimmicks


Boy if you don't


Sablés said:


> That the final plot twist of the series.
> 
> The man everyone thought was indomitable, was a fraud. Many such cases.


Leon actually loses all his battles EXCEPT official ones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2022)

The ones who beat him dont even bother to take part in the farce cuz they know he a fraud

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> The ones who beat him dont even bother to take part in the farce cuz they know he a fraud



What did we expect? I mean, dude is wearing thights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Nov 11, 2022)

Things I liked about the episode 

- Pikashit remembering all his companions, even remembered Pidgeot, Butterfree, Primeape, and the baby Larvitar. 
- Mezase Pokemon Master playing in the final
- Sonia beating Leon's Charmander

Leon is still a shit character however, and Journeys remains a fairly mediocre series. 

Ash has achieved his goal for once, although it doesn't mean much since next series is gonna go hard/soft reboot or status quo, and the 1000+ episode build up to this point was all inconsistent, varying in quality, multi-generational spanning 25 year-long commercials for the games, so nostalgic value is the only reason anyone cares Ash won at this point.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2022)

Gimme a new MC and Ash as the benchmark

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

We can follow a new character with Ash as the companion this time around as a mentor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Boy if you don't


Prove me wrong.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

make Nemona from SV the new MC

she is like Goku


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

Ash defeated Steven and Leon at their full power, but not Cynthia  (no MegaChomp/2 gimmicks)

@DeVision 


rematch later

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Ranking trainers is easy......now rank all those pokemon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2022)

Pikachu/Ash = Rocky
Zard/Leon = Clubber Lang

Garchomp/Cynthia = Drago


Iris/Haxorus = Apollo Creed


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Prove me wrong.


Tobias full team after the legends were 4 bidoofs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

He was literally just a kid with an action replay. And even then he didn't beat Cynthia if he even made it to battle her


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Tobias full team after the legends were 4 bidoofs.


One of those Bidoofs





I rest my case!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> One of those Bidoofs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but ash has Rusty in the background waiting ✋️

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> One of those Bidoofs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


However if Tobias pulled this out that's game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Yes but ash has Rusty in the background waiting ✋️





Commander Shunsui said:


> However if Tobias pulled this out that's game


One of the other Bidoofs is Bad Bidoof.


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2022)

Tobias had 4 Karpadors lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2022)

Wow,Misty and Rocko got like 2 seconds screen-time each

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> One of the other Bidoofs is Bad Bidoof.


That's impressive because I swear they're enemies lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> That's impressive because I swear they're enemies lol


That is why only Kingler could stop him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2022)

Whats all of this lore dump im reading? why is this not on screen? Is this one piece or what?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gunchar (Nov 11, 2022)

Oh man, these moronic writers pretty much revealed in a flashback that Leon is a fraud, now they just need to reveal that he was cheating during the whole Tourney and it's the perfect end for this absolute clownish failure of a character.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is why only Kingler could stop him.


I'm just saying I don't think Tobias is beating Solgaleo.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Speaking of Solgaleo..... he's not in the serebii bio but he is in the Pokémon Masters mobile game as a part of his team and now the anime confirms that he's technically one of Ashs Pokémon along with the Larvitar he helped out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> I'm just saying I don't think Tobias is beating Solgaleo.


Tobias waxes it, then adds it to his team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Tobias waxes it, then adds it to his team.


Nah. Ash got it now. Sceptile for Darkrai Godkachu for Latios, Bad Bidoof and Godoof take each other out. Solagaleo cleans up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (Nov 11, 2022)

The way Pikachu KO'd Charizard was unexpectedly brutal. Not only did Charizard get forcefully separated from its consciousness, it looked like its tail snapped when he collapsed on it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 11, 2022)

Kyu said:


> The way Pikachu KO'd Charizard was unexpectedly brutal. Not only did Charizard get forcefully separated from its consciousness, it looked like its tail snapped when he collapsed on it.


Pikachu even bullied it afterwards by making the finishing blow their new mutual greeting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Nah. Ash got it now. Sceptile for Darkrai Godkachu for Latios, Bad Bidoof and Godoof take each other out. Solagaleo cleans up.


You forget his last 2 pokemon.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash defeated Steven and Leon at their full power, but not Cynthia  (no MegaChomp/2 gimmicks)
> 
> @DeVision
> 
> ...



The real reason she didn't retire is so that she can school Ash the very next time they see each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Nov 11, 2022)

jesusus said:


> - Pikashit remembering all his companions, even remembered Pidgeot, i Butterfree, Primeape, and the baby Larvitar.


I love the baby Larvitar arc, it was really sweet. I would have liked to see it return, or even join Ash's team now its older.

Also kinda sad that Ash and Piakchu remember pidgeot now, after being right next to its forest every time he visits Pallet Town...



Its kinda fun that Ash's win rate is similar to the IRL World Champion Eduardo Cunha's last eight major tournaments. 
Ash's last 8 in order: Top 16, 8, 8, 4, 8, 2, 1. Then a world Champion win.

Cunha's last eight tournaments listed on Liquipedia

Top 16, 4, 24, 4 8 2 8. Then his world's win.

I don't think any player IRL has placed top 8 as consistently as Ash does. Maybe Aaron Zheng?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You forget his last 2 pokemon.


I didn't they aren't even worth Ashs time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> I didn't they aren't even worth Ashs time


What if I were to tell you 1 of them......is the strongest Pokemon YOU ever had.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What if I were to tell you 1 of them......is the strongest Pokemon YOU ever had.


My level two Caterpie that only knows self-destruct?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 11, 2022)

How'd you find them?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 11, 2022)

Ironic. Ash lost his first league against a Pikachu using Charizard and now he won the world championship with his Pikachu against a Charizard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2022)

just watched the episode, it was an amazing and intense one... 10/10


altho I think the song they chose for Gen7's win was better. That one hits in the feels...  

what was its name again, I remember trying to find it on Youtube, but couldn't...


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash defeated Steven and Leon at their full power, but not Cynthia  (no MegaChomp/2 gimmicks)
> 
> @DeVision
> 
> ...


Steven only used 3 pokemon, son...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2022)

Bringing back the original OP for the grand finale was expected but pretty cool. I don't have the attachment to it like I do for our theme - well, outside of the awesome Pokemon Pinball remix - but I still couldn't help but smile. I really hope that the dub uses the original English version for this.

Pikachu getting up after his blankout scene reminded me of that scene in Creed where Adonis gets clocked and looks like he's down for good but sees an image of his father and shoots back up. 

Anyhoo, glad to see Ash and Pikachu win the big one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Keishin (Nov 12, 2022)

(Pokemon Getto da ze---!)

Tatoe hi no naka Mizu no naka Kusa no naka Mori no naka
Tsuchi no naka Kumo no naka Ano ko no sukaato no naka (Kya~!) 

Nakanaka nakanaka
Nakanaka nakanaka taihen da kedo
Kanarazu GET da ze!
Pokemon GET da ze!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2022)

Just watched the episode.
Even tho I knew what will happen, it made me emotional. Damn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2022)

Leon was done the moment he said this

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2022)

Can we say Ires (?) > Cynthia 
She was the only one who didn’t use any gimmick 

and despite that she forced Cynthia to use her Mega 
Had ires used a gimmick she would have probably defeated Cynthia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Can we say Ires (?) > Cynthia


 

no


----------



## Garcher (Nov 12, 2022)

i have never seen anyone cope as hard as cynthia fans

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2022)

Ash >= Cynthia >= Leon > iris

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> no


this outcome happened without Iris using any Gimmick tho. Even with that, she forced Cynthia to use her Mega.
and we are talking about what would have happened had Iris actually used any gimmick...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2022)

Iris did use a "gimmick" - her Dragon powers power-up on Haxorus' last Dragon Pulse
and considering she didnt put even a single visible scratch on Chomp - I doubt she can beat Cynthia in any scenario any time soon

But maybe 10 years later when BW remakes come out




New Folder said:


> forced


Nope

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 12, 2022)

Watch Ash losing his first match in his new adventure.

I hope they dont retcon him again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2022)

lose to lvl 5 Sprigatito

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## gunchar (Nov 12, 2022)

Garcher said:


> i have never seen anyone cope as hard as cynthia haters


Fixed that for ya, the amount of mental gymnastics here to pretend that it actually wasn't Cynthia they blatantly nerfed but somehow everyone else instead are insane, on the last 3 pages alone we have:

- Ash needing 4 Gimmicks against Leon with allegedly just 1, and that somehow being a case against Cynthiah.
*While it logically was 4 against 2 Gimmicks, and Ash used 2 Gimmicks against a Cynthia with just 1 Gimmick that she didn't even use on her strongest Pokemon, which had additionally a nonsensical move set specifically bad against Mega Lucario but still just lost due to getting up a bit later from a Double-Ko.*

- Tobias somehow being above Cynthia(+ others, but to be fair it's unclear how serious that poster really was).
*While Tobias was a plot device that obviously never became the Champ of Sinnoh, just besides the fact that a much weaker Ash still performed quite well against him considering the Legendaries nonsense.*

- Steven used just 3 Pokemon.
*While battling just 3 Pokemon of Ash and actually using his strongest Pokemon + Gimmick.*

- Iris > Cynthia cause she allegedly forced Mega Garchomp out without Gimmick.
*While actually using a (quite silly, but still)Gimmick and never even gaining any upperhand over base Garchomp to begin with.*

But the most absurd part is actually that we even have Cynthia haters during the M8 Tourney, while Cynthia objectively provided most of the actually good parts of this goddamn Tourney and a hot garbage character like Leon exists who pretty much ruined the Tourney on his own + provided two of the worst fights in the freaking history of the Pokemon anime. There must be something really toxic in the water, and i'm definitely not talking about gay frogs here XD...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2022)

didnt read, but

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 12, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Fixed that for ya, the amount of mental gymnastics here to pretend that it actually wasn't Cynthia they blatantly nerfed but somehow everyone else instead are insane, on the last 3 pages alone we have:
> 
> - Ash needing 4 Gimmicks against Leon with allegedly just 1, and that somehow being a case against Cynthiah.
> *While it logically was 4 against 2 Gimmicks, and Ash used 2 Gimmicks against a Cynthia with just 1 Gimmick that she didn't even use on her strongest Pokemon, which had additionally a nonsensical move set specifically bad against Mega Lucario but still just lost due to getting up a bit later from a Double-Ko.*
> ...


your reaction proves my point

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Bringing back the original OP for the grand finale was expected but pretty cool. I don't have the attachment to it like I do for our theme - well, outside of the awesome Pokemon Pinball remix - but I still couldn't help but smile. I *really hope that the dub uses the original English version for this.*
> 
> Pikachu getting up after his blankout scene reminded me of that scene in Creed where Adonis gets clocked and looks like he's down for good but sees an image of his father and shoots back up.
> 
> Anyhoo, glad to see Ash and Pikachu win the big one.


In case it doesnt happen, theres already an HD clip in youtube of the fight but they edited the western op in .


----------



## jesusus (Nov 12, 2022)

New Folder said:


> just watched the episode, it was an amazing and intense one... 10/10
> 
> 
> altho I think the song they chose for Gen7's win was better. That one hits in the feels...
> ...


Type Wild. The original version also played during Infernape's win against Paul 

I use to listen to Mezase Pokemon Master a lot as a kid so I have almost as much nostalgia for it as the 4kids opening. Both are good in their own ways

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash >= Cynthia >= Leon > iris


Ash>Cynthia=Leon>Iris


let's be honest


gunchar said:


> Fixed that for ya, the amount of mental gymnastics here to pretend that it actually wasn't Cynthia they blatantly nerfed but somehow everyone else instead are insane, on the last 3 pages alone we have:
> 
> - Ash needing 4 Gimmicks against Leon with allegedly just 1, and that somehow being a case against Cynthiah.
> *While it logically was 4 against 2 Gimmicks, and Ash used 2 Gimmicks against a Cynthia with just 1 Gimmick that she didn't even use on her strongest Pokemon, which had additionally a nonsensical move set specifically bad against Mega Lucario but still just lost due to getting up a bit later from a Double-Ko.*
> ...


You should never take Tobias talk seriously.  


Though I mostly blame @Commander Shunsui  to avoid all responsibilities......>,>

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steven (Nov 12, 2022)

How much episodes left?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2022)

Steven said:


> How much episodes left?


at least 2

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Nov 12, 2022)

Tobias was a Darkrai all along. Ash has been living inside a dream ever since their battle

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Tobias was a Darkrai all along. Ash has been living inside a dream ever since their battle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2022)

Steven said:


> How much episodes left?





Shiba D. Inu said:


> at least 2


wait no .. at least 3


----------



## Steven (Nov 12, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wait no .. at least 3


All about this Mew shit which i watched 0 of them?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2022)

2 about Mew

the "last", #135 is unclear
*PM2019 135 - Pokémon! I Am Glad I Met You! (December 9th)*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2022)

Ho does not deserve Mew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You should never take Tobias talk seriously.
> 
> 
> Though I mostly blame @Commander Shunsui to avoid all responsibilities......>,>


Nah Tobias left me in a dark place. I have still never picked up a Darkrai for that very reason

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ho does not deserve Mew


Why didn't they give Ash Ho-oh though


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2022)

He didnt deserve any mon he has

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 4


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2022)

Make a contract with the creator and give me an OVA of this.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Nov 12, 2022)

Please let this fight be the last moment that will make us deal with this self inserted champion, with scarlet and purple coming out this month, we will finally be rid of him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2022)

Geeta in SV aint much either 

They dont make champions like they used to


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 12, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> We can follow a new character with Ash as the companion this time around as a mentor



Ash as a mentor: You see this Oynx? Use Thunderbolt on it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 12, 2022)

Lortastic said:


> Ash as a mentor: You see this Oynx? Use Thunderbolt on it


Ash: You see that Rhydon? Aim for its horn. 

Ash: You got a flying type? Thunder armor....

New Main character: What? 

Ash: Bitch I said thunder armor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Nov 12, 2022)

`


Commander Shunsui said:


> Ash: You got a flying type? Thunder armor....
> 
> New Main character: What?
> 
> Ash: Bitch I said thunder armor


The other trainer tries that and their bird pokemon literally just dies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 12, 2022)

Aduro said:


> `
> 
> The other trainer tries that and their bird pokemon literally just dies.


That's why Ash is the bench mark lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Nov 12, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> That's why Ash is the bench mark lol


Plot armour. Yards thick at times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 12, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Plot armour. Yards thick at times.


Miles if we're being honest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Geeta in SV aint much either
> 
> They dont make champions like they used to


We do not even know her yet.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> We do not even know her yet.....


I watched the leaked SV game livestream and saw everything 

the whole E4 + champion battle (awful), all 3 routes endings + finale and some post-game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I watched the leaked SV game livestream and saw everything
> 
> the whole E4 + champion battle (awful), all 3 routes endings + finale and some post-game


.......why?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......why?


why not


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why not


 you are a mystery sometimes. Other times.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2022)

The duality of the shiba

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 13, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> you are a mystery sometimes. Other times.


Looking leaks are always good.Why waiting for the release when you can get infos,screenshots and videos way earlyer?

Leaks=Early access stuff.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 13, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Make a contract with the creator and give me an OVA of this.


Gary?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Gary?


Green/Blue for you my good sir


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Kyu (Nov 14, 2022)

Glaceon: "Send help."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 14, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Green/Blue for you my good sir


Eye, the manga right? Dang, been forever.
Max was a live, he lives 🥹


----------



## gunchar (Nov 17, 2022)

Garcher said:


> your reaction proves my point


My reaction to your nonsensical claim somehow proves your nonsensical point, did you check if the water you're currently drinking maybe glows greenish?



Mickey Mouse said:


> Ash>Cynthia=Leon>Iris
> 
> 
> let's be honest
> ...


Well that's what i thought, but i've already read way too much nonsense here to be 100% certain about that.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Garcher (Nov 18, 2022)

gunchar said:


> My reaction to your nonsensical claim somehow proves your nonsensical point, did you check if the water you're currently drinking maybe glows greenish?
> 
> 
> Well that's what i thought, but i've already read way too much nonsense here to be 100% certain about that.


You are writing essays of mental gymnastics to contradict the explicitly established fact that Leon > Cynthia and now claim you totally aren't coping?


----------



## gunchar (Nov 18, 2022)

Garcher said:


> You are writing essays about mental gymnastics



Fixed that for ya again, you really need to think a bit before you click at post reply.



Garcher said:


> the explicitly established fact that Leon > Cynthia



Where exactly was that alleged fact explicitly established, did i somehow miss that Leon and Cynthia actually fought or that Ash actually lost to Leon? Hell they even explicitly gave them the same amount of overall pts in the stats, where Leon mostly shined with the amazing stat Surprise, and the only thing these 'genius' writers really explicitly established now is that Leon is a goddamn fraud who got a reputation he explicitly never deserved XD...



Garcher said:


> and now claim you totally aren't coping?


I don't need to cope, i simply need to take a look at a context of what actually happened, and don't make up shit about Leon and Cynthia like you do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 18, 2022)

Was their another break? I thought that crap Ass episode Project Mew was supposed to air today, I’m just looking for hints of the next series is all, I’m surprised we haven’t gotten any thing on it yet.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 18, 2022)

Cynthia bros are coping so damn hard

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

leonbros are coping so damn hard 

I would too after this..




Ash > Cynthia = Sonia > Leon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *leonbros* are coping so damn hard
> 
> I would too after this..
> 
> ...


Any.....uh......Leonbros actually here? All I know is I stand for Ash, Cynthia, Iris, and Steven.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 18, 2022)

I stand with Ash and Paul only

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Nov 18, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Where exactly was that alleged fact explicitly established, did i somehow miss that Leon and Cynthia actually fought or that Ash actually lost to Leon? Hell they even explicitly gave them the same amount of overall pts in the stats, where Leon mostly shined with the amazing stat Surprise, and the only thing these 'genius' writers really explicitly established now is that Leon is a goddamn fraud who got a reputation he explicitly never deserved XD...


Leon is number one and Ash's final opponent. Cynthia is number two. It ain't that complicated that you have to write walls of text about it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

Plot armor made sure leon didnt have to face Ash too early 


Anyway Ash defeated leon at his best, but not Cynthia (they didnt even let him fight MegaChomp, period, much less both her gimmicks .. no Kommo-o either)

That tells you everything you need to know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Plot armor made sure leon didnt have to face Ash too early
> 
> 
> Anyway Ash defeated leon at his best, but not Cynthia (they didnt even let him fight MegaChomp, period, much less both her gimmicks .. no Kommo-o either)
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

Le pepe reply is a sure sign of a concession accepted


----------



## Sablés (Nov 18, 2022)

@Garcher Cynthia just wanted to lose her last pokemon battle ever, bro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Le pepe reply is a sure sign of a concession accepted


you people are the anime equivalent of flat eathers right now. if watching the anime didn't convince you that Leon was number one before Ash, nothing will.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sablés (Nov 18, 2022)

Garcher said:


> you people are the anime equivalent of flat eathers right now. if watching the anime didn't convince you that Leon was number one before Ash, nothing will.


Leon is some massive Gary Stu bore, while I'm a Stevenbro. Doesn't mean I'm going to do mental gymnastics to explain why Leon wouldn't bend Steven over 6 ways to Sunday. Cynthiafags are the *only *ones who can't accept that he was the best. It's literally all he had going for him and what the plot was about.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 18, 2022)

Sablés said:


> @Garcher Cynthia just wanted to lose her last pokemon battle ever, bro.


you might be onto somthing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

Leon is the big boy ..
... as long as the opponent is restricted to only 1 gimmick  

When its all out time he folds


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Any.....uh......Leonbros actually here


I see 2 here right now above me


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Leon is the big boy ..
> ... as long as the opponent is restricted to only 1 gimmick
> 
> When its all out time he folds



Leon would've never lost to Sonia if Charmander could gigantamax. 
Poor Leon got cheated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Leon would've never lost to Sonia if Charmander could gigantamax.
> Poor Leon got cheated.


Maybe he should have spent more time travelling far and wide and learning other gimmicks instead of grooming that poor charmander

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Plot armor made sure leon didnt have to face Ash too early
> 
> 
> Anyway Ash defeated leon at his best, but not Cynthia (they didnt even let him fight MegaChomp, period, much less both her gimmicks .. no Kommo-o either)
> ...


Mega Garchomp struggling with a Haxorus doesn’t speak volumes for the power up tbh. Megas feel kind of underwhelming on a Champion’s Ace compared to Z moves and Dmax/Gmax. Bizarrely, only Mega Gardevoir made it look like a contest with Psychic overwhelming the first Wildfire.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Mega Garchomp struggling with a Haxorus doesn’t speak volumes for the power up tbh. Megas feel kind of underwhelming on a Champion’s Ace compared to Z moves and Dmax/Gmax. Bizarrely, only Mega Gardevoir made it look like a contest with Psychic overwhelming the first Wildfire.


Mega Garchomp took no (visible) damage from all of Haxoruses SE attacks to the face, shrugged everything off. That doesnt look like struggling, looks like Haxorus never stood a chance.

and after that Lucario needed 2 power-ups just to be able to ~trade blows with Base Garchomp. 


And the advantage of Megas is obviously no time limit + ability to be recalled and still keep the power-up.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mega Garchomp took no (visible) damage from all of Haxoruses SE attacks to the face, shrugged everything off. That doesnt look like struggling, looks like Haxorus never stood a chance.


You know how I operate dude, I’m talking about the fact Haxorus was it’s physical equal when they traded most blows even before Iris did her dragon empath shit

If haxorus isn’t being tossed into stadium walls while Garchomp stands it’s ground the power up sucks


Shiba D. Inu said:


> and after that Lucario needed 2 power-ups just to be able to ~trade blows with Base Garchomp.


Which is ridiculous when it already had to down Dmax Togekiss while spamming a fighting move and having to face tank some Dmax attacks while charging them up


Shiba D. Inu said:


> And the advantage of Megas is obviously no time limit + ability to be recalled and still keep the power-up.


Just feels kind of underwhelming when Mega Metagross for example only matched a single stream of Pikachu’s Z move while the clash with Wildfire was dead equal


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

Its because Metagross/Steven is strong, but not on the level of Ash/Cynthia/Leon or their aces.
I would probably put him above Diantha still

Also Metagross didnt seem to have a huge big ~stadium scale attack on the level of Z-move/Gmax/Draco Meteor to try and cancel out Pikachus Z-move directly.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Its because Metagross/Steven is strong, but not on the level of Ash/Cynthia/Leon or their aces.
> I would probably put him above Diantha still


But only like 1/7th the power is underwhelming when Diantha co-opted Wildfire with Psychic. What was the beam Steven used again? I forget and my internet’s not being friendly to videos on my phone atm 

I give Steven the nod myself, but it looks like Diantha’s best out powers his by a near order of magnitude.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> Also Metagross didnt seem to have a huge big ~stadium scale attack on the level of Z-move/Gmax/Draco Meteor to try and cancel out Pikachus Z-move directly.


I mean, Psychic isn’t exactly the same stadium class kind of tech either and it redirected Wildfire cleanly enough

I’d follow this rationale if it had Psycho Boost for some reason, but it was just bog standard TK


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

Metagross defence > Gardevoir defence
Gardevoir offence > Metagross offence


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Metagross defence > Gardevoir defence
> Gardevoir offence > Metagross offence


That’s a given on account Wildfire one shot Gardevoir while Metagross ate 6/7ths of the Z move like a champ and needed put down with Iron Tail


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 18, 2022)

Sablés said:


> I'm a Stevenbro


Honestly I pegged you as a Wallace guy. I'm pleasantly surprised honestly


----------



## Karma (Nov 18, 2022)

Wasnt Steven's metagross fighting Groudon?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

current Z-move Pikachu can probably seriously hurt Primal Groudon/Kyogre (not sure about KO)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 18, 2022)

Pikachus iron tail is obviously super effective against Metagross specifically


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

Leon = Zoro
Cynthia = Law

Ash = Luffy


@Sablés


----------



## Sablés (Nov 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Leon = Zoro
> Cynthia = Law
> 
> Ash = Luffy
> ...


Leon = Kaido
Cynthia = Hancock
Ash = Luffy

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Leon = Kaido


In character "quality" for sure


----------



## Sablés (Nov 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> In character "quality" for sure


In fraudulence too. 
Undefeated? More like "said to be".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Nov 18, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Honestly I pegged you as a Wallace guy. I'm pleasantly surprised honestly


I hate Wallace's design

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CrownedEagle (Nov 18, 2022)

I don't care if Leon is stronger than Cynthia at this point, it obvious that this guy will be done after his generation, Cynthia is here to stay however. He was nothing more than a plot device pawn for Ash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 18, 2022)

Can’t hate on Leon. He performed above and beyond during his battle with 3 gimmicks Ash.

genuinely impressed with the guy.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 19, 2022)

Karma said:


> Wasnt Steven's metagross fighting Groudon?



Primal Kyogre, but yes.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Can’t hate on Leon. He performed above and beyond during his battle with 3 gimmicks Ash.
> 
> genuinely impressed with the guy.



Ash with 3.33 gimmicks > Leon with 2 HIS gimmicks
Ash learned the last gimmick ~3 months ago (?)
Ash gathered his team in the last 6 months (?)

It's a huge L for the "cHamPIon TiMe"


----------



## Trojan (Nov 19, 2022)

Garcher said:


> Leon is number one and Ash's final opponent. Cynthia is number two. It ain't that complicated that you have to write walls of text about it


in fairness, this pic doesn't mean anything.

As Ash (8th) had already defeated Iris (7th) before
andd Diantha (5th) is stronger than Lance (4th)...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2022)

The placements are meaningless for powerscaling.

Especially for Steven, Cynthia, Leon - theirs were decided purely by whoever faced Ash first/last aka the bracket/plot.
All 3 never fought each other and all 3 only lost to Ash.


4 gimmick Ash > 3 gimmick Ash ~ 2 gimmick Cynthia >= Leon > 2 gimmick Ash ~ MegaChomp >= DynaKiss > 1 gimmick Ash


----------



## Steven (Nov 19, 2022)

Leon>Cynthia is Canon.

Ofc Leon is done now while Cynthia will coming back at some Point.


Sablés said:


> In fraudulence too.
> Undefeated? More like "said to be".


WSC and 1on1 King.Hes the strongest in the Verse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2022)

Steven said:


> Leon>Cynthia is Canon.


only under the 1 gimmick anime restriction* (this rule is anime PWC only, in SM games you could use a Mega + Z-move on the same team)
otherwise Cynthia >= Leon. Looking at their respective Ash fights - there is 0 reason to think he can beat double gimmick Cynthia 


and you dont want to talk about real canon (games), Cynthias BDSP fanfic-tier 85-88 rematch team rapestomps Leon into oblivion 




Steven said:


> WSC and 1on1 King.Hes the strongest in the Verse


>one-shotted by a serious G5 punch
>didnt even kill Bowlerhat or Kinemon
Kaido was a bigger fraud than leon


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2022)

Wait. Why is Leon > Cynthia?


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Ash with 3.33 gimmicks > Leon with 2 HIS gimmicks
> Ash learned the last gimmick ~3 months ago (?)
> Ash gathered his team in the last 6 months (?)
> 
> It's a huge L for the "cHamPIon TiMe"


Nope, Ash got 9 regions worth of experience. Not gonna use inanime time growth.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Nope, Ash got 9 regions worth of experience. Not gonna use inanime time growth.



Yeah and Leon got like 20 years of exp?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Wait. Why is Leon > Cynthia?


he got sucked off for 3 years in the anime as the strongest/undefeated. But those were both lies.
It still took Ash 3 gimmicks to beat him, so he is the strongest under the '1 gimmick allowed' PWC restriction. But not without it.

Thats anime. In the games he is just Galars champion. Lore-wise all champions are just regional champions and no one is > another (except Alder losing to Iris and Lance losing to Blue)
team-wise - BDSP Cynthia mogs *everyone*


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Yeah and Leon got like 20 years of exp?


And whats wrong with that?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Yeah and Leon got like 20 years of exp?


Leon looks ~25-ish, so 15 years (he started at 10)

But 10 y.o. Ash is on a floating timeline .. all his 8 regions/seasons realistically would have taken at least several years, maybe 4-5+ years


----------



## jesusus (Nov 19, 2022)

Ash's 7 regions plus Orange Islands, Kanto BF and JN

That's like 9.5 regions in essence. Battle Frontier was stated to be E4 level too, and he's walking most of the time. It would take like 3 months per region, on foot. (Alaska takes 1-2 months to walk across, not factoring in pokemon battles and detours of course). 9.5 x 3 = 28.5 months total/2.3 years, realistically if writers had a brain and weren't afraid to age Ash a bit after 25 years of runtime.

Leon is a waste of space btw, so I will always go with Cynthia > Leon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Leon looks ~25-ish, so 15 years (he started at 10)
> 
> But 10 y.o. Ash is on a floating timeline .. all his 8 regions/seasons realistically would have taken at least several years, maybe 4-5+ years





jesusus said:


> Ash's 7 regions plus Orange Islands, Kanto BF and JN
> 
> That's like 9.5 regions in essence. Battle Frontier was stated to be E4 level too, and he's walking most of the time. It would take like 3 months per region, on foot. (Alaska takes 1-2 months to walk across, not factoring in pokemon battles and detours of course). 9.5 x 3 = 28.5 months total/2.3 years, realistically if writers had a brain and weren't afraid to age Ash a bit after 25 years of runtime.
> 
> Leon is a waste of space btw, so I will always go with Cynthia > Leon


Like his 1st fuck journey it literally said it was a year before he entered that league. He should at least be 14 or 15.....the very least.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2022)

I still remember when animation.made me believe he was like 13 during Hoenn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he got sucked off for 3 years in the anime as the strongest/undefeated. *But those were both lies.*


Exactly. 
No proof he's > Cynthia.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> It still took Ash 3 gimmicks to beat him, so he is the strongest under the '1 gimmick allowed' PWC restriction. But not without it.


I'm also not sure about that.
Without bias I'd bet on Cynthia without gimmicks against him.
The gimmicks are new to her (as it seems - 'cause everyone was surprised). And Leon probably was using g-max his whole life.

Until proven otherwise Leon is not > Cynthia.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Exactly.
> No proof he's > Cynthia.
> 
> I'm also not sure about that.
> ...


There is no proof one way or another yeah.
Im just powerscaling off of Ash and the amount of gimmicks he used (OL is dead this week, so we might as well powerscale here  )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 19, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> I stand with Ash and Paul only


The Hell does that mean?


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 19, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> The Hell does that mean?


Actually add Brock to that. But they are my favorite characters from the show.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 19, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Actually add Brock to that. But they are my favorite characters from the show.


Oh ok, man I thought you we’re you shipped them 

Brock was pretty good in the earlier seasons, at least his goal has been evolving.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 19, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> only under the 1 gimmick anime restriction* (this rule is anime PWC only, in SM games you could use a Mega + Z-move on the same team)
> otherwise Cynthia >= Leon. Looking at their respective Ash fights - there is 0 reason to think he can beat double gimmick Cynthia


Leon fought a far stronger Ash with stronger Pokemon.That fact dont change at all


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2022)

Steven said:


> Leon fought a far stronger Ash


no, only a 1 gimmick difference
2 vs Cynthia
3 vs Leon (well actually 4, but Leon also got a freebie 2-nd dynamax, so it cancels out to 3)




Steven said:


> with stronger Pokemon


exact same team


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 19, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Oh ok, man I thought you we’re you shipped them
> 
> Brock was pretty good in the earlier seasons, at least his goal has been evolving.


Oh no lmaooo. I don't ship often and certainly not with Pokémon(unless I'm breeding )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3 vs Leon (well actually 4, but Leon also got a freebie 2-nd dynamax, so it cancels out to 3)



Pikachu reverted back to base after only one move. So he basically got only 33% from the 2nd dynamax.
They cheated Ash.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 20, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 4 gimmick Ash > 3 gimmick Ash ~ 2 gimmick Cynthia >= Leon > 2 gimmick Ash ~ *MegaChomp >= DynaKiss* > 1 gimmick Ash


Not seeing it

In the first place, Cynthia was shit out of luck had Spirit Tomb not used Destiny Bond in time. Pikachu was either going to severely chip the rest of her team or take down another Pokemon or 2 otherwise. That she actively chose to use Dynamax over Mega Evolution also tells the story that, at least in her mind, that both were indistinguishable in terms of viability at best (hell, she chose to Dynamax only after Togekiss ate a Bullet Punch barrage much like she could have Mega Evolved a fresh Garchomp or even just after enduring Sirfetch'd's Meteor Assault... so its not exactly like their overall stamina/endurance was the deciding factor here). 

And like I highlighted earlier, frankly I don't really see Mega Chomp as much of an upgrade per its fight with Haxorus just not showing much difference between how hard base and Mega was hitting. Hell, Haxorus sent Mega Chomp flying back with a Dragon Pulse while physically equally it blow for blow both against its Base form and Mega. Only mistake Iris made was using Dragon Pulse to counter Draco Meteor... not that she had many viable options tbh. Outrage wasn't going to do it. Hilariously, only attack from Garchomp that was worth a shit was Draco Meteor in that fight, everything else it either broke even or arguably lost.

Also it feels like a stretch to call the Giant Aura Sphere a second gimmick when its just using Ash as a battery and arguably just related to Mega Evolution and "bonds" anyway. Not really sure how to treat it when I'm not really sure what distinguishes Mega Evolution and Z Moves... same energy, different expenditure (Mega more gradual, Z Move = 1 and done all out?)?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 20, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Not seeing it


Didnt read the wall 

But ace > not ace


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 21, 2022)

I hope the ratings drop hard once we get to this two part Go Sue arc to show the anime team they made a mistake with that thing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2022)

what if Goh stays for 3 more years as a MC


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 21, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what if Goh stays for 3 more years as a MC


I can only tolerate so much from such a mess


----------



## Yamato (Nov 24, 2022)

Finally watched Ash vs. Leon and it was pretty epic. Ash is finally a Pokémon Master 
Now I wonder if we’ll ever see his dad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jagger (Nov 25, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> team-wise - BDSP Cynthia mogs *everyone*


I haven't played BDSP. Is her team that much better?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2022)

Jagger said:


> I haven't played BDSP. Is her team that much better?


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 25, 2022)

Surprised Geeta didn't fight for your heart @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Surprised Geeta didn't fight for your heart @Shiba D. Inu


eh, her weird eyes, full dark color scheme & giant shoes and her awful team choices dissapointed me 
Plus she isnt even the real champion fight, Nemona is

I became more of a fan of Diantha after the anime

Cynthia is still (forever ) #1

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 25, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> eh, her weird eyes, full dark color scheme & giant shoes and her awful team choices dissapointed me
> Plus she isnt even the real champion fight, Nemona is


Nemona did seem more threatening. The fact that she herself chooses to use weaker mons got me excited to battle her for real even though it's still a Pokémon game lol


Shiba D. Inu said:


> I became more of a fan of Diantha after the anime


Eh. I can't get behind her because she's still not much of a challenge for a champion. Same as Wallace. Anime versions helped a little but not enough when ash greninja was smacking her around.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cynthia is still (forever ) #1


In terms of characters I'll give you that in terms of champions though.... it's tough I'm between Blue and her as number one and two.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jagger (Nov 25, 2022)

B-Bruh?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2022)

Jagger said:


> B-Bruh?


----------



## The Supreme Being (Nov 25, 2022)

Cynthia nerfed herself too didn't even use her 2nd Pseudo legendary.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Cynthia netted herself too didn't even use her 2nd Pseudo legendary.


true, Kommo-o would have been stronger than the slug or Roserade

she can even teach it a Z-move

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 26, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> eh, her weird eyes, full dark color scheme & giant shoes and her awful team choices dissapointed me
> Plus she isnt even the real champion fight, Nemona is
> 
> I became more of a fan of Diantha after the anime
> ...


and her last/Ace pokemon should really have been the first pokemon. To make use of those toxic spikes. Being her last doesn't really do her any favors  



The Supreme Being said:


> Cynthia nerfed herself too didn't even use her 2nd Pseudo legendary.


Not really. Being a "Pseudo legendary" doesn't make it stronger by default. She could have caught it recently, compared to her other pokemon that are with her for all those years, and may very well be of a higher level.  


----------

For the last episode, 
it's kinda bothering me that those fodders all (almost?) getting legendaries left and right.  

hope Ash gets some at least, he is more worthy of getting legendaries/mythical than them...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2022)

Trojan said:


> Not really. Being a "Pseudo legendary" doesn't make it stronger by default.


true, but it looked strong enough when it was used once in the Dialga/Palkia special

also in Pokemon Masters (where it originated from, Cynthia has it there) it was stated to have trained until it became on par with Garchomp


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 26, 2022)

Mew project, just die already. I have to skip Pokémon for three episodes till this junk of an arc is done.

They better give us an Ash victory party after this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 1, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Cynthia nerfed herself too didn't even use her 2nd Pseudo legendary.


By that logic Ash nerfed himself not bringing his old pokes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2022)

Foxfoxal said:


> By that logic Ash nerfed himself not bringing his old pokes.


The Journeys team is supposed to be his strongest

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> The Journeys team is supposed to be his strongest


By being the ones that happen to be around this season.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 2, 2022)

Lmao

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mew completely massacred the Project Mew team, even when they used their Legendaries.
After this showing, it's confirmed that Mew could easily sweep Leon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> Mew could easily sweep Leon.


Mew is Sonia level!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kyu (Dec 2, 2022)

Mew a thug.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 2, 2022)

Next episode=Final episode?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> Lmao
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I am always happy for a Mew showing.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 2, 2022)

That why only fullfledged professors are allowed to get Mew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 2, 2022)

I’m conflicted about these current events, I’ve been with this series since Kanto yet my hatred for Goh could stick a needle in it for me.

I now understand what Brock fans felt when he got replaced by Tracey during his peak day’s.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Dec 2, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> I’m conflicted about these current events, I’ve been with this series since Kanto yet my hatred for Goh could stick a needle in it for me.
> 
> I now understand what Brock fans felt when he got replaced by Tracey during his peak day’s.



They also hate Tracy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2022)

I never really minded Tracy. At the time he had a bit more of an established personal goal than Brock and his team was unique.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2022)

I feel like Tracy was the only thing distinguishing the Orange Islands from the mainland of Kanto and the episodes taking place there, due to the virtual lack of Gen II Pokemon in the Orange Islands filler. I do wish Ash's journey ended with becoming Orange League champion though, it's honestly pathetic that it took him 25 years to achieve what Red did in the span of a single regional quest. But at least the anime did learn its lesson that making Ash lose 6 leagues in a row with each one after Kanto eating up over 3 years was turning most Pokemon fans off, and didn't reset him anymore starting with Alola.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 3, 2022)

They still reset him team wise in Alola and JN, but somehow those newbie teams end up being champion level, while leaving his hard-working reserves to rot 

Still would have loved to see Ash used his Kanto/Johto team (with Pidgeot returning) against Lance, Sinnoh team against Cynthia (with Infernape v. Garchomp as foreshadowed decades ago), Hoenn team against Steven, leaving the JN team to Leon, and the M8 (M16?) have more characters so the bracket allows Ash to fight Lance in the beginning.

Unova, Alola, Kalos teams won't shine in this scenario but Unova team was mostly comedic relief, Kalos team had a good run with arguably the most hyped fight in the series, Alola team already won a league

But whatever, JN writers know best after all with their mediocre 3v3s and lazy animation/writing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 4, 2022)

jesusus said:


> They still reset him team wise in Alola and JN, but somehow those newbie teams end up being champion level, while leaving his hard-working reserves to rot
> 
> Still would have loved to see Ash used his Kanto/Johto team (with Pidgeot returning) against Lance, Sinnoh team against Cynthia (with Infernape v. Garchomp as foreshadowed decades ago), Hoenn team against Steven, leaving the JN team to Leon, and the M8 (M16?) have more characters so the bracket allows Ash to fight Lance in the beginning.
> 
> ...


But wouldn't that mean his old reserves got better gains while he wasn't even training them than when they were in Ash's actual team


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> But wouldn't that mean his old reserves got better gains while he wasn't even training them than when they were in Ash's actual team


Yes. Training around Kingler will do that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2022)

Mew stomping everyone was amusing, but as a cap to Go's main arc, this episode was a disaster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Mew stomping everyone was amusing, but as a cap to Go's main arc, this episode was a disaster.




Such a fine flex.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2022)

Fucking Mew was just clowning around and still butt fucked them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Fucking Mew was just clowning around and still butt fucked them


And that's with three legendary Pokemon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes. Training around Kingler will do that.


Ash's Journeys team should've been Pikachu/Quilava/Oshawott/Rowlett/Kingler/Dragonite

Then do a time travel Celebi episode where he ends up stranded in Hisui for a while and the three above starters evolve there as a reference to Legends Arceus

Ofc he should just retire from being mc already, preferably


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Ash's Journeys team should've been Pikachu/Quilava/Oshawott/Rowlett/Kingler/Dragonite
> 
> Then do a time travel Celebi episode where he ends up stranded in Hisui for a while and the three above starters evolve there as a reference to Legends Arceus
> 
> Ofc he should just retire from being mc already, preferably


An arc like that would've been pretty cool.


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 4, 2022)

Gary the only one without a legendary and Goh's clown ass not bringing his Suicune with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2022)

Legendaries are only exceptional in power when its the major/cover ones

Regis, kungfu bears etc might as well be rarer normal pokemon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Legendaries are only exceptional in power when its the major/cover ones
> 
> Regis, kungfu bears etc might as well be rarer normal pokemon


I am going to have to ask you to respect the flex.


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Legendaries are only exceptional in power when its the major/cover ones
> 
> Regis, kungfu bears etc might as well be rarer normal pokemon


I think those legendaries are E4 tier by birth. Can easily solo those League candidates entire team like Tobias did.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> And that's with three legendary Pokemon


Imagine if they have gone with the classic lets use stage1 pkmn to face him  

Also

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Imagine if they have gone with the classic lets use stage1 pkmn to face him
> 
> Also


Well Grookey did chase away fake Kyogre  but Gary did Groudon with a water bottle so  

how the fuck did Mew do both of them anyway?


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 5, 2022)

I liked Tracey far better than Goh

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 9, 2022)

A bunch of Spearows >>> Masters 8

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Dec 9, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> A bunch of Spearows >>> Masters 8


The Spearows are about to all mega evolve and dynamax at the same time


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 9, 2022)

A raid battle despite their differences in strength is ridiculous. The writers will obviously down Ash’s strength for the next episode…sigh


----------



## Kyu (Dec 9, 2022)

Charizard stay towering over Sceptile when they're both supposed to be 5'7.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 9, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Charizard stay towering over Sceptile when they're both supposed to be 5'7.


Alpha Charizard

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (Dec 9, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Alpha Charizard


Is he? 4'11 Noivern is taller than him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2022)

Who cares.abour their height of those oafs? 

Infernape is thereal  boss of Ash mons


----------



## Kyu (Dec 9, 2022)

Yet he can barely see over Pignite.


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Dec 9, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Alpha Charizard


I heard the music

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2022)

Kyu said:


> Yet he can barely see over Pignite.



Short kings are the trend

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Dec 9, 2022)

Wait so Ash technically owns the pink butterfree as well as the larvitar? Or is that just their connection with Pikachu and Ash?


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 9, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Wait so Ash technically owns the pink butterfree as well as the larvitar? Or is that just their connection with Pikachu and Ash?


Butterfree’s gf obviously belongs to him, and by extension, to Ash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Dec 10, 2022)

Ash gets annihilape? I'd like to see that


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 10, 2022)

This series down played Ash’s victory, no victory party. Let’s just let the kid go to bed instead, WTF is this lazy writing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 10, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> This series down played Ash’s victory, no victory party. Let’s just let the kid go to bed instead, WTF is this lazy writing?


Nope, we get a 1 minute hissy fit from Go instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 10, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> A bunch of Spearows >>> Masters 8


Those the same ones that hounded Ash way back then. They too have gone on a journey to be the very best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 10, 2022)

Ash will never get a decent ending after this


----------



## Kyu (Dec 10, 2022)

IIRC they celebrated Ash making it to top 16 in the Indigo League.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 11, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Nope, we get a 1 minute hissy fit from Go instead.


Only in Journey’s 


ShadoLord said:


> Ash will never a get a decent ending after this


He can still have a kid at the end of the series like what happened with Goku and Naruto


----------



## Hero (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 12, 2022)

Your just going to add more fuel to fire trying to do that, go on please explain to us how we all misunderstood poor Goh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 13, 2022)

Pokemon Let's Goh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Pokemon Let's Goh!


Now I dislike him even more.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2022)

Mew should have killed Goh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 13, 2022)

Goh is trash

Bring back Rocko and Misty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (Dec 13, 2022)

Ya'll weren't kidding about some of them poketubers. Goh can do no wrong according to them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 14, 2022)

So what's next? This is the first time a generation's ending felt so mysterious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 14, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> So what's next? This is the first time a generation's ending felt so mysterious.


No one knows, will find out after the last episode gets released I guess.

I wish they’d let us know if trash Goh was leaving or not.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2022)

He definitely is not protagonist worthy. Just make a completely new character. The one from the current gen is fine.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Dec 16, 2022)

I've been thinking about catching up to the Pokemon Anime.

I'm glad that we get one more series, but at the same time, I'm sad that it's the final series.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 16, 2022)

The end of an era.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)

Full Power Cynthia and Mega Garchomp end the series undefeated

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2022)

It's hard to believe it's actually happening but it's true that it would have been hard to say where Ash would go from here. Having another 11 episodes specifically dedicated to capping his story sounds appealing if they pull it off. I hope they also manage something for TR.

As far as an entirely new anime goes, it's exciting, but also makes me long for what we've had and fills me with some trepidation if they screw it up.

I really hope they go for a vibe similar to what we got in ep 3 of Poketoons. If nothing else the production values look revamped again with the new series with more detail than we've gotten in a while outside of specials. Since they are finally separating from Ash it means they're free to do something new whenever they want in the future as well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)

tfw the new girl is Ashes daughter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 16, 2022)

they actually decided to retire Ash and not milk him till he’s dried. Much respect. Ash has his proper ending to his journeys now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 16, 2022)

The End


----------



## CrownedEagle (Dec 16, 2022)

This is feel so weird, so unreal, this series started before One Piece and was my first anime, no longer seeing Ash and Pikachu on their journey will be a big turning point.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 16, 2022)

CrownedEagle said:


> This is feel so weird, so unreal, this series started before One Piece and was my first anime, no longer seeing Ash and Pikachu on their journey will be a big turning point.


Still 3 months to go. I wonder what will the final FINAL ending be. A timeskip? Pikachu evolving at last? (Though that would be highly controversial)


----------



## Kyu (Dec 16, 2022)

In a way I'm glad it's ending here for Ash. There's no topping him winning the PWC, especially in the manner he did. 

Anything else would've either been a downgrade(back to regional leagues) or redundant(another PWC as the reigning monarch).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)

now MESSI needs to win and also retire

make it happen, Arceus-sama

Reactions: Winner 4 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 16, 2022)

I always hated Ash, but now that his time has officially come, I'm starting to get the feels. 

I knew the kid since I was a little brat, I watched him since he overslept to his appointment with Oak and only Pikachu was left.



What am I gonna do from now on?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Steven (Dec 16, 2022)

Damn,its over

But at least they dont downgrade him for the new season

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 16, 2022)

The biggest surprise is Pikachu leaving, like it's the face of the franchise unless the new girl "totally not Ash daughter" gets a new Pikachu.

I'm glad that they are making clear that Ash being a champion is not being a Pokemon master.

Butterfree and Ho-oh returning was a nice touch but it always shocks me how Lugia has so much payola and Ho-Oh has like 5 seconds of screentime on two decades.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 16, 2022)

Also RIP Team Rocket

We will most likely see them never again as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 16, 2022)

Steven said:


> Also RIP Team Rocket
> 
> We will most likely see them never again as well


Agreed. This was quite a surprise but not really. Ash is so far above most trainers, rebooting him would be a war crime at this point. 

I don't mind if they give one of the new protagonists a pikachu or use Pawmi and maybe Mareep/Tympole for their electric starters.

Goodbye Ash and Pikachu.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I hope they also manage something for TR.





Steven said:


> Also RIP Team Rocket
> 
> We will most likely see them never again as well


This is true for them. They should not carry over. I hope they get one as well. Though what it will be I have no idea.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2022)

They will actually retire my boy, thought it would never happen

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 16, 2022)

Huh 

But yeah, we’re finally done with Ash. I wish we had an Origins-esque reboot though. Also, I bet they’re going to do nothing with Giovanni before they move on. Can’t believe the time Ash finally battled him, his Persian kicked Pikachu’s ass in the Black and White episodes


----------



## king81992 (Dec 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


That was my first thought when I saw her design.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Full Power Cynthia and Mega Garchomp end the series undefeated


she still doesn't have Top Champ rank though

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)

Garcher said:


> she still doesn't have Top Champ rank though


she was too powerful for this series, first they nerfed her for Ash and then just rebooted


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2022)

Seeing the video announcing this, the new series will be fucking around with a shiny Rayquaza


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Seeing the video announcing this, the new series will be fucking around with a shiny Rayquaza


He will be the new Ho-Oh
they both fly in the sky all the time so its easier for MC to spot them


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 16, 2022)

Steven said:


> Also RIP Team Rocket
> 
> We will most likely see them never again as well


And Ash will never get to meet his father

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Balrog (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)

Grim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (Dec 16, 2022)

Its finally happening then. I wonder if this was a creative/marketing decision, or if its just because too many animators had been worked to the bone keeping up this weekly series.

I've always wanted pokemon to finally have Ash to move on and to bring in a new cast. Even if it was as hit-and-miss as Yu-Gi-Oh! protagonists, it would at least keep thing fresh.
But now its happening it feels so sudden. I followed Ash from the Indigo League, and while I haven't watched most episodes for a long time, I always tuned in for the league or whenever an episode got a lot of buzz. Now it feels like the end of an era to see him go.

I wonder how the new protagonists will be different to Ash and Pikachu.


----------



## Balrog (Dec 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Grim


It’s Super Effective!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2022)

With how many of those he has taken, i doubt getting electrocuted in water will actually kill him. The guy is an absolute unit at taking pkmn attacks


----------



## Balrog (Dec 16, 2022)

Indigo Ash the roast master

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Dec 16, 2022)

I think it'd be hilarious if ash just randomly says oh btw guys I'm like 15


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> she was too powerful for this series, first they nerfed her for Ash and then just rebooted


Ngl Cynthia probably lost to Diantha off screen.

Her Garchomp does no damage moves to Mega Gardevior.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Ngl Cynthia probably lost to Diantha off screen.
> 
> Her Garchomp does no damage moves to Mega Gardevior.


Considering she was sure Cynthia was the only one who could beat Leon after getting buttfucked herself, i doubt it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Ngl Cynthia probably lost to Diantha off screen.
> 
> Her Garchomp does no damage moves to Mega Gardevior.


Impossible, Cynthia was clearly shown to be > Diantha and Diantha herself said so as well (see post above)

and Garchomp had totally different moves in DP & BW, they can be changed easily if she knows she has to fight a Fairy type ace


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Impossible, Cynthia was clearly shown to be > Diantha and Diantha herself said so as well (see post above)
> 
> and Garchomp had totally different moves in DP & BW, they can be changed easily if she knows she has to fight a Fairy type ace


That’s cheating


----------



## Xebec (Dec 16, 2022)

reminder ash only won cause  leon's such an overpowered mary sue that he let ash use all 3 gimmicks

he will always have an * next to that world champion title

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)

Xebec said:


> reminder ash only won cause  leon's such an overpowered mary sue that he let ash use all 3 gimmicks
> 
> he will always have an * next to that world champion title


Leon was too arrogant/dumb to master more than 1 gimmick 

*Spoiler*: __ 



kind of like Big Mom ^^




*deserved* Loss

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Dec 16, 2022)

Xebec said:


> reminder ash only won cause  leon's such an overpowered mary sue that he let ash use all 3 gimmicks
> 
> he will always have an * next to that world champion title


This is a weird way to say that Ash was finally allowed to fight at full power  

Like did we forget that Ash throughout the tournament was NOT allowed to use everything he worked hard to learn and master? Lol

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)

the 1 gimmick rule never made sense to begin with
it doesnt exist in the games and it doesnt exist in the anime besides the PWC. They never even gave a reasoning why its a thing

It honestly looked like an arbitrary restriction to help galar trainers who only have dynamax (animes PWC finals always happened in Galar and I think Galar also sponsors it or something .. and the villainous groomer chairman Rose ran the whole thing)
so basically FIFA level corruption

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Dec 16, 2022)

If Ash was allowed to use all his gimmicks he would've trivialized the Steven battle. Instant Dynamax of Gengar to get a KO. Mega Lucario to clean up and if that's not enough Pikachu will handle the Metagross like usual


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 16, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> I think it'd be hilarious if ash just randomly says oh btw guys I'm like 15


Considering he did 25 years of League, I wouldn't be surprised if he came back with 3 children and 5 nephew Pichus at 15.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>





king81992 said:


> That was my first thought when I saw her design.


Come on you 2.....no way.....just...... .....no......way....


Shiba D. Inu said:


> He will be the new Ho-Oh
> they both fly in the sky all the time so its easier for MC to spot them


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2022)

Lortastic said:


> Considering he did 25 years of League, I wouldn't be surprised if he came back with 3 children and 5 nephew Pichus at 15.


Instead imagine a behind the scenes with Ash looking almost the same but with a beard:  "I was never 10, I was just that short"

This mofo only shaved for the role.


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 16, 2022)

I just watched ep 136

this trash Goh tried to catch Lugia  

he's pissing me off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steven (Dec 16, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> this trash Goh tried to catch Lugia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2022)

Lugia owned them all EZ

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 17, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> I just watched ep 136
> 
> this trash Goh tried to catch Lugia
> 
> he's pissing me off


Trying to catch a love interest of Ash? Dam spoiled brat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Trying to catch a love interest of Ash? Dam spoiled brat.


You get Lugia confused with Latias?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 17, 2022)

Lugia


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You get Lugia confused with Latias?


Oh dam, your right 

Doesn’t change my annoyance towards Goh bahaha.

Movie 2 had me appreciate that Pokemon too.

Journey’s staff don’t know how to handle the series.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kyu (Dec 17, 2022)

This man Goh really tried to catch Lugia with a basic ass pokeball.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 17, 2022)

Kyu said:


> This man Goh really tried to catch Lugia with a basic ass pokeball.


It´s the only thing he knows how to do.


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 17, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> It´s the only thing he knows how to do.


Very good tactic to use while watching a show. Let the probability handle it


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 18, 2022)

RIP Ash.


----------



## Hero (Dec 19, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



That's obviously Ash's daughter. And you cannot tell me Dawn is not the mother...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 19, 2022)

Hero said:


> That's obviously Ash's daughter. And you cannot tell me Dawn is not the mother...


LOL The ever lasting War of who’s the mom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2022)

Doubt that´s Ash´s daughter, unless they gonna make him have children at 10 since I doubt they will even age him to a proper procreation age,
 If she is Ash´s daughter the hair matches both his or Dawns however the blue of her eyes is different from Dawn.....



*Spoiler*: __ 













Ready for a new Negima/UQ Holder round?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steven (Dec 19, 2022)

I hope we will see Misty and Rocko again


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 21, 2022)

Steven said:


> I hope we will see Misty and Rocko again


I hope so too 

The poster above you man, what?


----------



## Aduro (Dec 21, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Doubt that´s Ash´s daughter, unless they gonna make him have children at 10 since I doubt they will even age him to a proper procreation age,


Yeah, shifting Ash to a parent so suddenly would be a weird choice. Not to mention tat this new anime should probably try to get some distance from Ash and stand on its own two feet.

I don't think that Ash should make anything other than a cameo until we've gotten to know the new protagonist. At most there should be something brief yet symbolic, like  at the start of GX. Or indirect, like the second cast of skins finding Sid's beanie hat, drugs and porn magazine .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Dec 23, 2022)

AU Ash’s dead beat dad returned to ignore AU Ash again  

Well, at least he returned unlike our Ash’s dad, I’m still banking on him being team Rockets boss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Dec 23, 2022)

Why did they change the art for this episode


----------

